# 

## maluk

Witam,
Zastanawiam sie nad ociepleniem poddasza pianką poliuretanową Sealection 500 metodą natryskową.
Producent bardzo zachwala ta metode. Podobno eliminuje sie mostki termiczne, a własności pianki sa duzo lepsze (12 cm pianki odpowiada 25 cm wełny), a poza tym jest paroprzepuszczalna w zwiazku z tym nie ma potrzeby stosowania folii.

Co Wy sadzicie o tym? Warto?
(metoda ta jest droższa niz ocieplenie wełna)

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## resident.mgr

[QUOTE=maluk;4308230
Co Wy sadzicie o tym? Warto?
(metoda ta jest droższa niz ocieplenie wełna)/QUOTE]

Droższa? Dlaczego? W cenie pianki masz aplikację na poddasze i tyle. Żadnych dodatkowych kosztów. Chyba że o czymś nie wiem. Podaj swoje wyliczenia.

----------


## maluk

Mam poddasze o pow. ok 137 m2. Przy grubosci 14cm pianki mam zrobioną wycene na 9 000 zł, czyli 65zł/m2.

W przypadku wełny 15 cm +10 cm koszt wełny (Isover Uni mata, lambda 0,039) wynosi ok 3 700 zł. (27zł/m2).  Do tego trzeba dodac jeszcze koszt robocizny 

(nie wiem ile bedzie kosztować polożenie welny, ale wydaje mi się, że technologia piankowa jest droższa.)

Co myslicie, biorac pod uwage koszty podane powyzej, czy warto ocieplac pianka?

----------


## Wiesiek30

masz 2x drożej ale dokładniej, cieplej,. i chyba zdrowiej

----------


## rpilski

Jak to dokładnie się robi - czy piankę natryskuje się na więźbę i w ten sposób odcina dostęp powietrza do więźby ?

----------


## maluk

Moze ktos sie odezwie kto ma ocieplenie taka pianka?
Jak to sie sprawuje w praktyce?

Dla Radka:
szczegóły odnosnie tej metody: http://pgin.org/

----------


## voytas80

Chodzi o taki zabieg?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qq0p...eature=related

----------


## maluk

> Chodzi o taki zabieg?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qq0p...eature=related


cos takiego

----------


## kotosha

Hmm, interesujący sposób z tą pianką... Ciekaw jestem doświadczenia innych forumowiczów. Który z fachowców się wypowie co jest lepsze? Wełna czy pianka a może ekofiber?

----------


## resident.mgr

> Jak to dokładnie się robi - czy piankę natryskuje się na więźbę i w ten sposób odcina dostęp powietrza do więźby ?


Są 2 rodzaje pianek. Jedne sa paro przepuszczalne (tzw miękkie) do wykorzystania budynkach mieszkalnych. Są również pianki które sa prawie hermetyczne wykorzystywane w obiektach 'nie mieszkalnych"  np. hale, magazyny itp.
Piankę aplikuje się bezpośrednio na folię, blachę itp. Rozprężenie jest 120-krotne. Kilka godzin i ocieplenie dachu zrobione.

----------


## resident.mgr

> Mam poddasze o pow. ok 137 m2. Przy grubosci 14cm pianki mam zrobioną wycene na 9 000 zł, czyli 65zł/m2.
> 
> W przypadku wełny 15 cm +10 cm koszt wełny (Isover Uni mata, lambda 0,039) wynosi ok 3 700 zł. (27zł/m2).  Do tego trzeba dodac jeszcze koszt robocizny 
> 
> (nie wiem ile bedzie kosztować polożenie welny, ale wydaje mi się, że technologia piankowa jest droższa.)
> 
> Co myslicie, biorac pod uwage koszty podane powyzej, czy warto ocieplac pianka?


Cena za m2 to 65 PLN. Niby 2 razy drożej. Tyle, że w moim przypadku muszę zlecić ocieplenie dachu. Facet, który mi buduje dom wstępnie podał mi kwotę za ocieplenie wełną 50 PLN/m2. Nie dyskutowałem z nim na ten temat jeszcze ale wydaję mi się, że to rozbój w biały dzień.

Suma summarum, w moim przypadku pianka wyszłaby taniej. 
Szybsze ocieplenie (kilka godzin), niższa przepuszczalność, większa trwałość (bo nic się nie będzie obsuwać i kruszyć z czasem).
*Cały czas szukam jakiegoś negatywu na temat tego rozwiązania*

----------


## ppred

Podaj parametry pianki (lambda)
Dla 0,026 14cm = 21cm wełny 0,039
Dla 0,036 14cm = 15 cm wełny 0,039
Przelicznik 12cm=25 cm wełny jest trochę naciągany. 
Wg wartości z http://pgin.org/uploads/download/19e...74d24c540a.pdf (Sealection 500) współczynnik lambda jest na poziomie 0,036-0,038 
Żadna rewelacja.
Za ok 130 zł można już kupić wełnę 035 (1m3), pianka kosztuje coś koło 400 zł/m3. (należałoby skorygować to o koszt montażu)
Jak poddasze masz użytkowe, to i tak musisz zrobić płyty KG.
Pianka wychodzi drożej ale pewnie szczelniej, będzie mniej mostków, dziur.
Nie wiem jak z ewentualnym wpływem promieni UV na piankę. Na 99% pokrycie dachowe to wyeliminuje
W razie ew. pożaru duuużo większy kłopot niż przy wełnie. Palne i do tego wydziela trujące gazy.

----------


## farmi

To ja się pochwalę moimi izolacjami pianą natryskową którą nałożyłem na krokwie (h=20cm) oraz jako izolacja muru trójwarstwowego (suporex + ok13 cm piany + 2 cm szczelina wentylacyjna+ klinkier)

----------


## chomiq

Również interesuje mnie to rozwiązanie. 
Piana jest pomiędzy krokwiami, czy odkryte krokwie nie robią mostku termicznego?
Zastanawia mnie sprawa izolacji okolic kominów, czy tu trzeba coś przewidzieć wcześniej?
Na marginesie, jeśli przy układanie wełny mogę wykonać samodzielnie, to izolacja pianą będzie się droższa. Prostsza wydaje się chyba zabudowa z płyt i jeszcze plus w postaci braku folii.  Czekamy na odpowiedzi doświadczonych.

----------


## fenix2

Też słyszałem o tej metodzie już jakiś czas temu. Sam byłbym zainteresowany ale cena ciągle wysoka.

----------


## E&K

> Są 2 rodzaje pianek. Jedne sa paro przepuszczalne (tzw miękkie) do wykorzystania budynkach mieszkalnych. Są również pianki które sa prawie hermetyczne wykorzystywane w obiektach 'nie mieszkalnych"  np. hale, magazyny itp.
> Piankę aplikuje się bezpośrednio na folię, blachę itp. Rozprężenie jest 120-krotne. Kilka godzin i ocieplenie dachu zrobione.


Wcale nie ma zanczenia czy mieszkalny czy nie mieszklany. Ja bede mial polipropylenowa pianka zamknieto komorkowa bo zalezy mi na jak najwiekszej szczelnosci, bede mial rekuperator.

----------


## E&K

[QUOTE=resident.mgr;4308259]


> Droższa? Dlaczego? W cenie pianki masz aplikację na poddasze i tyle. Żadnych dodatkowych kosztów. Chyba że o czymś nie wiem. Podaj swoje wyliczenia.


Wysoka niewysoka kiedys to wyjdzie z czasem... Na pewno super szczelna. Welna po pewnym czasie opadnie i mostkow przy zakladaniu welny nie unikniemy. Kazdy musi sam zdecydowac - ja wybralm zamknieto komorkowa pianke polipropylenowa... Czekam na wrazenia ludzi ktorzy to juz zrobili ja bede dopiero za rok...

----------


## aadamuss24

Mam zrobione część poddasza wełną i część  pianką. Nigdy więcej wełny  :smile:  Polecam pianę. pozdr adam

----------


## E&K

Dzieki za info u mnie decyzja juz zapdla tez wybieram pianke polipropylenowa :smile:  Natrysk za rok,,,
Pytanie czy dawaliscie natrysk na cala krokwie jakas cieka warstwe czy tylko pomiedzy?

----------


## aadamuss24

Na całą krokiew o grubość łaty nabitej na krokwie. Pomiędzy krokwiami już tylko do normalnej grubości krokwi.  pozdr adam

----------


## izoluk

Niby żadna rewelacja ale biorąc pod uwagę szczelność izolacji pianą poliuretanową to możesz położyć nawet 40 cm wełny ale i tak będziesz miał mostki termiczne i dziury spowodowane obwisaniem wełny a co za tym idzie ogromne straty ciepła za, które każdej zimy bedziesz płacił. A dlaczego uważasz, że w przypadku pożaru dużo większy kłopot z pianą niż z wełną? Uogulniając, za natrysk piany zapłacisz drożej ale tylko za instalacje i to jednorazowo, a za wełne...hmm zapłacisz może i o połowe mniej nawet z robocizną, ale efekt marny, każdej zimy będziesz płacił o 30% więcej za ogrzewanie domu. Więc tak naprawdę ten współczynnik lambda, który jest porównywalny między wełna a piana poliuretanowa nie ma praktycznego odniesienia po instalacji.

----------


## brachol

rozumiem że przed położeniem piany więźba musi być o określonej wilgotności? Czy kładzie się na mokre drewno?

----------


## aadamuss24

U mnie przy deskowaniu aby zachować przerwę na wentylację była dawana jakaś szmata na deski i dopiero potem natrysk. Myślę, że z mokrego drewna więźby robić się nie powinno  :smile:

----------


## brachol

nie powinno się robić ale często sie robi poza tym wystarczy przecież ze jest kilka dni mokrych i wilgotność więźby wzrasta

----------


## JPAL

Witam wszystkich serdecznie ...

Przeczytałem kilka postów na temat pianki gdyż niestety mam z nią pewien problem. Otóż za namową kolegi wykonałem ocieplenie poddasza pianką natryskową. Pianka była pryskana zarówno na deski (dach tradycyjnie deskowany i papowany, na wierzchu dachówka  ..) jak i mniejszą warstwą na krokwiach i murłacie.. Na poddaszu wszystko jest suche i szczelne ... Problem powstał w innym miejscu a mianowicie na deskach wychodzących poza obręb ścian na okapie. Tam gdzie styropian (15cm) ścienny styka się z deskami dachu wytrąca się spora ilość wilgoci, która nie ma gdzie ujść... W tym miejscu tworzą się grzyby i wielokolorowe wykwity, nic nie schnie pomimo tego że pogoda jest bez deszczu... Nie bardzo wiem co w obecnej sytuacji zrobić ... Jak zaczęliśmy nabijać deski ostatecznej warstwy ozdobnej podbitki na mokre deski dachowe to tak je w ciągu kilku dni powykręcało, że wyrywa wkręty montażowe a deski wichruje w banany ....
Co robić ?? Na stropie na strychu mam zamontowane ustrojstwo rekuperacji ale jeszcze nie podłączone... dom jest w fazie wykończeniówki więc w środku w domu jest sporo wilgoci, która nie jest mechanicznie wentylowana. Może w tym tkwi problem i należałoby wystartować z rekuperacją jak najszybciej ??
Czy ktoś miał podobne doświadczenia ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## biro

Witam, czy ma ktoś namiary na sprawdzoną firmę (robiącą natrysk pianą poliuretanową) działającą na terenie woj. małopolskiego ??
mi udało się znaleźć tylko taką http://www.piankapoliuretanowa.eu/podd1.html   czy ktoś miał z nimi do czynienia ? cena u nich za m2 o grubości 15cm 80zł +7%VAT, a grubości 10cm 56zł+ VAT

pozdr

----------


## izoluk

mpoplaw robi tu doskonałą antyreklamę piany poliuretanowej. To teraz odpowiedz nam wszystkim, czy jezeli ocieple poddasze wełną to krokiew nie będzie robiła za mostek termiczny? Nawet jeżeli położysz wełne nakrokwiowo (w poprzek krokwi) to jestem przekonany że po 3, góra 4 latach sznurki sie poobrywaja, wełna obwiśnie(znam to z doswiadczenia) i mostki termiczne w mniejszym lub większym stopniu będą. A w przypadku piany nie ma takiej opcji. Jeżeli ktoś ma jakieś wątpliwości, bądz pytania odnośnie piany poliuretanowej to zapraszam do kontaktu: [email protected]

----------


## jer

Witam też jestem na podobnym etapie mam do ocieplenia poddasze jakieś 150m2 położona już jest folia paroprzepuszczalna znalazłem firme przez favore http://www.favore.pl/240586_ocieplan...-termicza.html dzwoniłem i wyglada ciekawie  żeby wyeliminować mostki na krokwiach powiedzieli żeby położyć najpierw stelaż pod G-K to i krokwie odizolują , jak dla mnie to uzyskalem odpowiedzi na większość pytań jakoś poniedziałek wtorek mam spotkanie na budowie to dam znać co i jak

----------


## brachol

coś chyba metoda się powoli przyjmuje i stąd takie reklamowe posty

----------


## E&K

coś chyba metoda się powoli przyjmuje i stąd takie reklamowe posty[/QUOTE]

Czy ja wiem czy reklamowe... Nawet wg mnie ta metoda jest jedna z lepszych na rynku pod wzgledem szczelnosci i wytrzymalosci...

----------


## jer

Niestety takie nasze życie zawsze 20 lat za ... np piana Gamo (producent www.icynene.com) stosowana jest od 24 lat i tam praktycznie całkowicie wyparła tradycyjne metody ocieplania. Wiem ,że reklamuje ale im więcej czytam i oglądam tym mi się bardziej podoba, jutro przyjeżdża "piankowiec" oglądać moje poddasze zobaczymy co powie

----------


## HenoK

> Niestety takie nasze życie zawsze 20 lat za ... np piana Gamo (producent www.icynene.com) stosowana jest od 24 lat i *tam praktycznie całkowicie wyparła tradycyjne metody ocieplania*. Wiem ,że reklamuje ale im więcej czytam i oglądam tym mi się bardziej podoba, jutro przyjeżdża "piankowiec" oglądać moje poddasze zobaczymy co powie


Tam, to znaczy gdzie? Z Twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że zbankrutowali tam wszyscy producenci i dystrybutorzy wełny mineralnej, styropianu, styroduru, itp. Ile w tym wszystkim prawdy?

----------


## jer

> Tam, to znaczy gdzie? Z Twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że zbankrutowali tam wszyscy producenci i dystrybutorzy wełny mineralnej, styropianu, styroduru, itp. Ile w tym wszystkim prawdy?


Skypowałem ze znajomym z Kanady i technologia izolacji natryskowych jest u nich często stosowana, może tez dlatego że tam w większości buduje się domy szkieletowe, a czy inni zbankrutowali to nie wiem

----------


## HenoK

> a czy inni zbankrutowali to nie wiem


Teraz już nie wiesz, a parę postów wcześniej pisałeś:



> piana Gamo ... tam praktycznie całkowicie wyparła tradycyjne metody ocieplania

----------


## rpilski

> .....Pianka była pryskana zarówno na deski (dach tradycyjnie deskowany i papowany, na wierzchu dachówka  ..) jak i mniejszą warstwą na krokwiach i murłacie.. Na poddaszu wszystko jest suche i szczelne ... Problem powstał w innym miejscu a mianowicie na deskach wychodzących poza obręb ścian na okapie. Tam gdzie styropian (15cm) ścienny styka się z deskami dachu wytrąca się spora ilość wilgoci, która nie ma gdzie ujść... W tym miejscu tworzą się grzyby i wielokolorowe wykwity, nic nie schnie pomimo tego że pogoda jest bez deszczu... Nie bardzo wiem co w obecnej sytuacji zrobić ... Jak zaczęliśmy nabijać deski ostatecznej warstwy ozdobnej podbitki na mokre deski dachowe to tak je w ciągu kilku dni powykręcało, że wyrywa wkręty montażowe a deski wichruje w banany ....
> Co robić ?? Na stropie na strychu mam zamontowane ustrojstwo rekuperacji ale jeszcze nie podłączone... dom jest w fazie wykończeniówki więc w środku w domu jest sporo wilgoci, która nie jest mechanicznie wentylowana. Może w tym tkwi problem i należałoby wystartować z rekuperacją jak najszybciej ??
> Czy ktoś miał podobne doświadczenia ??


Pewnie doświadczeń to wielu z tym nie ma, bo technologia jest mniej popularna niż alternatywy. Jeśli to nie jest kwestia przecieku pokrycia wstępnego (pewnie nie bo przecieki byłyby pewnie lokalne) to wygląda to faktycznie na skraplanie się wilgoci pochodzącej z domu - w tym przypadku jak najwięcej wentylować i grzać, aby usunąć wilgoć z wnętrza domu. Twoje doświadczenia przeczyłyby teorii o tym, że pianka jest na tyle szczelna, że nie potrzebna jest paroizolacja.

----------


## bombaluk

> Teraz już nie wiesz, a parę postów wcześniej pisałeś:


tak że praktycznie całkowicie a nie że całkowicie takie mam informacje że ta metoda jest tam naprawde szeroko stosowana

JPAL a jaką pianę masz położoną?

----------


## mirczan80

Witam czytam i czytam i jestem juz prawie zdecydowany na pianke. Tylko moje pytanie do tych co już polożyli. Ile cm? tzn na równi z krokwiami czy krokwie tez przykryć ale skoro przykryc to czy wieszaki do k-g wystarcza jak zamontuje przed trysnieciem pianki czy trzeba cale stelaże zamontowac? dzieki za pomoc

----------


## justkaaa

> tak że praktycznie całkowicie a nie że całkowicie *takie mam informacje* że ta metoda jest tam naprawde szeroko stosowana


Ale to *jer* miał miec takie informacje a nie Ty *bamboluk*. Chyba że *jer* i *bamboluk* to ta sama osoba  :wink:

----------


## E&K

> Witam czytam i czytam i jestem juz prawie zdecydowany na pianke. Tylko moje pytanie do tych co już polożyli. Ile cm? tzn na równi z krokwiami czy krokwie tez przykryć ale skoro przykryc to czy wieszaki do k-g wystarcza jak zamontuje przed trysnieciem pianki czy trzeba cale stelaże zamontowac? dzieki za pomoc


Ja robie 15cm pianka poliuretanowa zamknietokomorkowa 36-45kg/1m2 gestosc to juz ponoc wymog domu pasywnego i grubiej nie ma ponoc sensu. To informacja z firmy poniewaz chicalem 18cm na rowni z krokwiami. Teraz zostawaim tam szczeline. 
Uchyty do g-k przykrecam przed pianowaniem i prysne rowniez na krowkie delikatna warstwe - jak juz ma byc szczelnie to do bolu - mam rekuperacje :smile:

----------


## rpilski

> 36-45kg/1m2 gestosc to juz ponoc wymog domu pasywnego i grubiej nie ma ponoc sensu. ..


a jakie U ma wg "firmy" taka 15cm warstwa ?

----------


## JPAL

Witam
Wracając do mojego wcześniejszego tekstu w sprawie problemów z pianką i wilgotnością niestety muszę przyznać, że problem nadal spędza nam sen z powiek... Generalnie sytuacja się pogarsza, deski z deskowania porastają pleśnią i grzybami, Gołym okiem widać, w których miejscach ciepłe wilgotne powietrze wydostaje się pomiędzy styropianem z elewacji a deskami bo w tych miejscach dookoła domu skrapla się woda i osiada na deskach a nawet spływa po ścianie (obecnie ze względu na temperatury zewnętrzne tworzą się sople). Oglądało to już sporo fachowców ale niestety nikt jeszcze nie był w stanie określić przyczyny a tym samym metody pozbycia się problemu. Na kamerze termowizyjnej dokladnie widać którymi szczelinami ciepłe powietrze wydostaje się na zewnątrz.
Od strony poddasza, które pokryte jest pianą wszystko wygląda niby dobrze. Jest tam ciepło, nie czuje się specjalnie nadmiernej wilgoci.Warstwa pianki jest na tyle gruba, że wydaje się to niemożliwe żeby to powietrze wydostawało się przez szczeliny od strony poddasza. Dla pewności dopsikaliśmy jeszcze grubiej i to tak, że warstwa pianki pokrywa zarówno deski, częściowo krokwie, murłatę, całą ściankę kolankową i schodzi aż do podłogi stropu. Wszystko jest tak zabezpieczone, że nawet dźwięk nie ma szans się przedostać na zewnątrz.
Dodatkowo próbowaliśmy doszczelnić od zewnątrz domu dziury u szczytu elweacji na styku z deskami w miejscach gdzie czuje się wylatujące ciepłe powietrze.Wtryskiwaliśmy pianę montażową w sprayu tak jak uszczelnia się np. okna.  Niestety jest to syzyfowa praca ponieważ jak udawało nam się zatkać dziurę to powietrze wyłaziło obok innym miejscem,które do tej pory było suche. Zastanawiamy się czy można szczelnie zabezpieczyć cały dom dookoła tak aby ciepłe powietrze nie miało którędy się wydostawać. Z drugiej strony wiadomo, że gdzieś to powietrze musi się wydostać..
Proszę o opinię czy jest możliwa taka teoria:
Ciepłe powietrze wyrzucane na zewnątrz szczeliną pomiędzy elewacją a deskami pochodzi nie z poddasza ocieplonego pianką ale ze szczeliny która powstaje na styku ściany murowanej z sylikatu ze styropianem ocieplenia elewacyjnego. Styropian był klejony klejem nakładanym plackami więc teoretycznie ciepłe powietrze z domu, które przenika przez warstwę sylikatu napotykając warstwę styropianu ucieka pomiędzy tymi plackami do góry i wydostaje się na zewnątrz skraplając się na deskach podbitki. Szczelna warstwa pianki oraz papa leżąca na deskach dachu nie pozwalają na wentylację tego miejsca dlatego gromadzi się tam cała wilgoć uciekająca z domu przez ściany. 

Ilu oglądających tyle jak na razie teorii... 

Nie wiem już co dalej z tym robić ...

----------


## s9 pat

A kto pozwala kłaść styropian na placki? Niedoszkoleni "dociepleniowcy".

----------


## raas

@JPAL- Wydaje mi się że masz rację. Powietrze spomiędzy muru a warstwy sturopianu wentylując tę szczelinę zabiera ze sobą wilgoć która osadza Ci się na wewnętrznej -spodniej połaci dachu-okapu. Raczej wyjściem będzie tylko uszczelnienie od góry tej szczeliny, wykonanie otworów wentylacyjnych i poprowadzenie ujścia powietrza w sposób kontrolowany.

----------


## JPAL

Dzięki za dpowiedź .... Zdecydowałem się na uszczelnienie całkowite wokół całego domu. Chłopaki z podnośnika lecą dookoła dachu, zdejmują podbitkę, osuszają deski i wycinają 2cm szczelinę u szczytu styropianu i wpuszczają do oporu piankę uszczelniającą do -12st C... Wygląda na to, że przynajmniej jeżeli chodzi o stan desek z deskowania to się wyraźnie poprawia. Nie widać już wylotów ciepłego powietrza a tym samym miejsc osadzania się szronu i tworzenia sopli...Deski się osuszają a pleśń znika..
Zastanawia mnie tylko to czy teraz powietrze nie będzie próbować uciekać w inny sposób ... np. szczeliami wokół okien ...Lub co gorsza wracać poprzez ściany do środka do domu... Ktoś też mi podpowadał, żeby wykonać otwory wentylacyjne żeby wymusić obieg powietrza tylko gdzie teraz je umieścić ?? U dołu elewacji ?? I czy wogóle warto je robić skoro całkowicie zamknąłem szczelinę u góry ..

----------


## raas

@JPAL- Te otwory musiałyby być u góry ,u dołu nic nie dają .Nie wytworzy się ciąg a po drugie nie osuszy (lub nie odprowadzi wilgoci z) górnej części muru.
Napisz jakiej wentylacji używasz w domu? Czy robiłeś jakieś pomiary wilgotności wewnątrz? Z jakiego materiału masz mury?

----------


## JPAL

Mur jest z silikatów na na tym 15cm styropianu., Poddasze jest całe zapryskane pianką bezpośrednio na deski ..
Pomiarów nie robiłem ponieważ cały czas w srodku trwają prace wykończeniowe, malowanie, szpachlowanie itp.. więc wynik i tak nie byłby miarodajny..  Jeżeli chodzi o wentylację to mam rekuparację, która chodzi od niedawna na maxa i osusza powietrze wewnątrz domu... Tak jak pisałem wcześniej chłopaki zapiankowali na głucho szczelinę na styku elewacji z deską dachową i od zewnątrz widać poprawę.. Deski się osuszają. Nie wiem tylko co będzie z zamkniętym od wewnątrz powietrzem ... Obecnie powstał konkretny ...termos..

----------


## yaiba83

Jakoś tej metody nie widziałem na żywo no i oczywiście z tego powodu mam obawy.

Są pianki paro przepuszczalne ok  -wełna też jest. Tylko pytanie dlaczego przy membranie dachowej ocieplając wełną zaleca się zastosowanie ok 2 cm przerwy a przy pełnym deskowaniu 5cm. Przy piance nie ma tych szczelin wentylacyjnych. Stąd moje obawy o wilgoć.

Inna sprawa to mostki termiczne na krokwiach, jak krokwi nie opiankujesz to przez drewno ładnie będzie ciepło uchodzić.

Odnośnie ciekawostki przyrodniczej izoluk`a



> mpoplaw robi tu doskonałą antyreklamę piany poliuretanowej. To teraz odpowiedz nam wszystkim, czy jezeli ocieple poddasze wełną to krokiew nie będzie robiła za mostek termiczny? Nawet jeżeli położysz wełne nakrokwiowo (w poprzek krokwi) to jestem przekonany że po 3, góra 4 latach sznurki sie poobrywaja, wełna obwiśnie(znam to z doswiadczenia) i mostki termiczne w mniejszym lub większym stopniu będą. A w przypadku piany nie ma takiej opcji. Jeżeli ktoś ma jakieś wątpliwości, bądz pytania odnośnie piany poliuretanowej to zapraszam do kontaktu: [email protected]


Spróbuj zerwać sznurek snopowiązałkowy tak by ci szybciej w yayach nie strzeliło. Jak obsznurujesz co metr to ma prawo się obwisnąć, co 15cm nie ma prawa. Koszt sznurka 2km 18zł więc szczędzić nie ma na czym...

----------


## JPAL

u mnie nie ma żadnych szczelin wentylacyjnych pod deskowaniem .. Pianka została napryskana bezpośrednio na deski oraz na krokwie... Wszystko od środka jest zamknięte na głucho nawet dźwiękoszczelnie .... można ze strychu krzyczeć i na zewnątrz nawet na tarasie nic nie słychać .... Swoją drogą to właśnie przeszła mi myśl gdzie mogę zamykać swoją szanowną współlokatorkę ... jak zacznie... :mad:

----------


## izoluk

yaiba83 - ja mam na poddaszu zainstalowaną pianę natryskowa typu sealection 500, natrysk był wykonany miedzy krokwiami na grubość 15 cm oraz na krokwie o grubości 3 cm.
A sznurek mozesz dawać nawet co 5 cm ale chodzi tu o to że przy natrysku powstaje jednolita, bezszwowa powłoka, która sama w sobie nie tworzy mostów termicznych a przy wełnie - wybacz ale wełna to płyty wiec ile płyt tam zamontujesz tyle bedzie mostków termicznych, a co najgorsze jest prawdopodobienstwo że po jakimś czasie wełna moze sie obsuwać i wtedy dopiero ciepło ,,ŁADNIE" będzie Ci uciekac...

----------


## Maks77

Witam, ja miałem robiony natrysk pianką poliuretanowa poddasze i jestem bardzo zadowolony z firmy. Podaję ci adres strony ich firmy www.lubas.com.pl  pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> Witam, ja miałem robiony natrysk pianką poliuretanowa poddasze i jestem bardzo zadowolony z firmy. Podaję ci adres strony ich firmy www.lubas.com.pl  pozdrawiam


Jaka cena za metr2 na gotowo?

----------


## jozek131

Koszt montażu piany selection 500 w domku jednorodzinny około 65 zł za m2 koszt jest uzależniony od ilości metrów kwadratowych  :wave:

----------


## Qter

> Koszt montażu piany selection 500 w domku jednorodzinny około 65 zł za m2 koszt jest uzależniony od ilości metrów kwadratowych


a za jaką grubość i czy piana jest "otwarta" czy "zamknięta" ?

PZDR

Qter

----------


## jozek131

Grubości 15 cm piana SELECTION 500 jest otwarto komórkowa paro przepuszczalna można o tym produkcie poczytać na stronie www.pgin.pl

----------


## miloszenko

> Grubości 15 cm piana SELECTION 500 jest otwarto komórkowa paro przepuszczalna można o tym produkcie poczytać na stronie www.pgin.pl


WItam, dopisuje sie do posiadaczy pianki selection 500. Mam rekuperacje (Brink renowent). Roszenie na oknach wystepuje jedynie na brzegach pomimo, ze mam ustwiona na 0.6 kubatury. Za to pianka spowodowala, ze zrobilo sie ekstra cieplutko  :smile: Jest to element mojego domu, ktory wzbudza najwieksze zainteresowanie wsrod odwiedziajacych  :smile:  Juz plyta fundamentowa czy 100 % podlogowki poszly przez to w niepamiec  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## farmi

Ja izolacji z piany natryskowej nie zamieniłbym na żadną inną......

----------


## mamut 74

rozmawiałem z dwoma wykonawcami jeden chciał 45 nett a drugi 60 netto +7% vat przy 200m2

mnie interesuje jak się ociepla poddasze jeżeli z zewnątrz dachu jest tylko paraizolacja (folia) kontrłata, łata i dachówka, czy pianka nie wypchnie foli? bo jeżeli tak to rozerwie się ona o dachówkę

----------


## miloszenko

> rozmawiałem z dwoma wykonawcami jeden chciał 45 nett a drugi 60 netto +7% vat przy 200m2
> 
> mnie interesuje jak się ociepla poddasze jeżeli z zewnątrz dachu jest tylko paraizolacja (folia) kontrłata, łata i dachówka, czy pianka nie wypchnie foli? bo jeżeli tak to rozerwie się ona o dachówkę


Zapytaj wykonawcy. Niektorzy natrzaskali juz tysiace metrow, a Ty masz typowe rozwiazanie, wiec powinni wiedziec co i jak.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jozek131

> rozmawiałem z dwoma wykonawcami jeden chciał 45 nett a drugi 60 netto +7% vat przy 200m2
> 
> mnie interesuje jak się ociepla poddasze jeżeli z zewnątrz dachu jest tylko paraizolacja (folia) kontrłata, łata i dachówka, czy pianka nie wypchnie foli? bo jeżeli tak to rozerwie się ona o dachówkę



Piana niema na tyle siły żeby mogła wypchnąć folię paro izolacyjną :wave

----------


## marcinrad

witam mam zamiar zastosować piankę na poddaszu bezpośrednio na blachę, nie chodzi o oszczędność ale dach ma 15 lat i nie ma żadnej folii  myślicie że ma to sens  ?

----------


## compi

Czy temperatura nie zniszczy pianki?

----------


## marcinrad

stosuje się ją przy izolacji wielkich hal bezpośrednio na blachę więc ten problem raczej odpada

----------


## marcinrad

nikt nic już nie doda?

----------


## compi

No dalej drogo, hehe.

----------


## stach78

Witam! Pianka o której piszecie to totalna lipa. Widziałem to na targach i gość który promował to rozwiązanie po kilku moich pytaniach wymiękł i uciekł ze stoiska (totalna kompromitacja. czy wiecie jakie parametry powinien posiadać materiał do izolacji poddaszy? Jeśli decydujecie się na piankę to chyba nie bardzo. materiał izolacyjny do ocieplenia poddasza powinien posiadać odpowiedni wsp. lambada,gęstość przynajmniej 35kg/m3 aby uzyskać odpowiednią izolacyjność akustyczną,powinien mieć strukturę włóknistą bo tylko taka najlepiej tłumi dźwięki zarówno te powietrzne jak i mechaniczne, musi być niepalny i posiadać klasę odporności na ogień A1, musi być hydrofobizowany czyli odporny na zawilgocenia i oczywiście paroprzepuszczalny.Zalecane jest aby izolacja poddasza była położona w dwóch warstwach w sposób krzyżowy aby izolacja była szczelna.W pierwszym etapie należy sprawdzić jakiego typu mamy poddasze. Rozróżniamy poddasze typu szczelnego dla pary wodnej i typu nieszczelnego dla pary wodnej. Pianka jest łatwa do położenia ale ciężko odprowadzić pare wodną z obszaru pomiędzy pianką a pokryciem dachowym i doprowadzamy do zgnicia konstrukcji dachowej. najlepszy materiał do izolacji poddasza to niepalna wełna skalna. Jeśli ktoś z was chce dowiedzieć się jeszcze więcej n/t poddaszy i fasad to służę pomocą. I nie dajcie się nabierać na pianki bo to jest dziadostwo a ludzie którzy to sprzedają nie maja pojęcia o izolacji a fizyka budowli to dla nich coś niepojętego.

pozdrawiam
staszek.

----------


## farmi

"Pianka jest łatwa do położenia ale ciężko odprowadzić parę wodną z obszaru pomiędzy pianką a pokryciem dachowym i doprowadzamy do zgnicia konstrukcji dachowej"

nie wiem skąd miałoby sie wziąć tam tyle wilgoci żeby zgniła konstrukcja- tym bardziej że pianka jest paroprzepuszczalna ...i jeżeli jest zastosowana MEMBRANA( a nie jakaś tam folia spożywcza) ew wilgoć przenika spokojnie na zewnątrz- ale rozumiem wilgoć dosychania więźby i wykańczania budowy- w okresie eksploatacji domu nie wiem jaka wilgoć miałaby tam sie pojawić.
Ludzie nie wiem kiedy zrozumiecie że do odprowadzania wilgoci nie służą ściany i dach tylko WENTYLACJA!!!
STACH78 roztaczasz czarne wizje wobec materiału którego chyba za bardzo nie znasz. Ja też byłem na stoisku PGIN na Budmie i pomimo lekko "amełikańskiego " marketingu uważam rozmowę za bardzo rzeczową- tylko że ja podszedłem do tematu w ten sposób że obiektywnie poszukuję najlepszych rozwiązań do swojego domu a nie że "wełna jest najlepsza- i zagnę każdego zwolennika czegokolwiek innego"

----------


## fenix2

> .
> powinien posiadać odpowiedni wsp. lambada
> Zalecane jest aby izolacja poddasza była położona w dwóch warstwach w sposób krzyżowy aby izolacja była szczelna.
> staszek.


Zależy jaka izolacja. Akurat pianki nie położysz na krzyż i na pewno jest szczelniejsza niż wełna.   :big grin: 
Pianka ma odpowiedni współczynnik. 

Na e-dachy.pl piszą że:
"natrysk powłoki PUR o średniej grubości 11 cm - gęstość objętościowa 35  kg/m³ (odpowiada wełnie mineralnej grubości 20 cm) "

----------


## jozek131

jak pianę się natryskuję to grubości  natrysku się często sprawdza jak jest jej za mało to się ją do try skuje do odpowiedniej grubości . zrozum piana rośnie 120 krotnie to natryskiwać 8 cm to jest niemożliwe przy dobrym ustawieniu maszyny . :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

Witam czy moze jest ktos na forum osoba,ktora korzystala z uslug firmy www.tech-spray.eu z Albigowa woj.podkarpackie.Oni  nie maja pianki Selection 500 w ofercie tylko Ezero E500.

----------


## mamut 74

> Witam! Pianka o której piszecie to totalna lipa. Widziałem to na targach i gość który promował to rozwiązanie po kilku moich pytaniach wymiękł i uciekł ze stoiska (totalna kompromitacja. czy wiecie jakie parametry powinien posiadać materiał do izolacji poddaszy? Jeśli decydujecie się na piankę to chyba nie bardzo. materiał izolacyjny do ocieplenia poddasza powinien posiadać odpowiedni wsp. lambada,gęstość przynajmniej 35kg/m3 aby uzyskać odpowiednią izolacyjność akustyczną,powinien mieć strukturę włóknistą bo tylko taka najlepiej tłumi dźwięki zarówno te powietrzne jak i mechaniczne, musi być niepalny i posiadać klasę odporności na ogień A1, musi być hydrofobizowany czyli odporny na zawilgocenia i oczywiście paroprzepuszczalny.Zalecane jest aby izolacja poddasza była położona w dwóch warstwach w sposób krzyżowy aby izolacja była szczelna.W pierwszym etapie należy sprawdzić jakiego typu mamy poddasze. Rozróżniamy poddasze typu szczelnego dla pary wodnej i typu nieszczelnego dla pary wodnej. Pianka jest łatwa do położenia ale ciężko odprowadzić pare wodną z obszaru pomiędzy pianką a pokryciem dachowym i doprowadzamy do zgnicia konstrukcji dachowej. najlepszy materiał do izolacji poddasza to niepalna wełna skalna. Jeśli ktoś z was chce dowiedzieć się jeszcze więcej n/t poddaszy i fasad to służę pomocą. I nie dajcie się nabierać na pianki bo to jest dziadostwo a ludzie którzy to sprzedają nie maja pojęcia o izolacji a fizyka budowli to dla nich coś niepojętego.
> 
> pozdrawiam
> staszek.


kolego my tu rozmawiamy o piance to o czym piszesz to nie jest pianka, jak już powołujesz się na fizykę budowli to powinieneś wiedzieć że istnieje coś takiego jak wentylacja wewnętrzna domu i zewnętrzna dachu. dlaczego większość inwestorów chce wilgoć z domu odprowadzać przez ściany okna i dach?

----------


## ardziu

> dlaczego większość inwestorów chce wilgoć z domu odprowadzać przez ściany okna i dach?


jak to dlaczego... "Bo pizga z kratek" oraz "bo ściany oddychają".

niestety - wciąż pojawia się zbyt wielu "fachofcuf" co tak twierdzą a ludzie im dają wiarę bo im to na rękę bardziej niż odpowiednia wentylacja.A my walczymy w wiatrakami  :big grin:

----------


## mamut 74

co sądzicie o ociepleniu poddasza 15cm warstwą piany zamkniętej komorowo

----------


## mamut 74

> jak to dlaczego... "Bo pizga z kratek" oraz "bo ściany oddychają".
> 
> niestety - wciąż pojawia się zbyt wielu "fachofcuf" co tak twierdzą a ludzie im dają wiarę bo im to na rękę bardziej niż odpowiednia wentylacja.A my walczymy w wiatrakami


kiedyś albert einstein powiedział że kosmos i ludzka głupota nie mają granic :yes:

----------


## jozek131

> co sądzicie o ociepleniu poddasza 15cm warstwą piany zamkniętej komorowo


Do piany zamknięto komórkowej musi być zastosowana klimatyzacja ze względu że wilgotne powietrze musi gdzieś ujść jak będzie piana zamknięto komórkowa to na ścianie będzie woda się skraplać i ściany będą boleć i wystąpi grzyb , dlatego w budynkach pasywnych musi być rekuperator z klimatyzacją . Zastosuj piane otwarto komórkową w grubości 15 cm będzie okej . :yes:

----------


## marcel232

Witam,

Mam dach KOPERTOWY, deskowany, SZCZELNIE zapapowany z dachowka ceramiczna. 
Moi wspaniali budowlancy nie zrobili ZADNYCH szczelin/otworow wentylacyjnych przestrzeni pod deskowaniem. 
Szukajac rozwiazania problemu trafilem na temat pianek i musze powiedziec, ze bardzo mnie zainteresowal. 
Oczywiscie nie bede pytal sie producentow pianek co polecaja (bo wiadomo jaka bedzie odpowiedz) ale co wy byscie poradzili Forumowicze?
Korkwie mam 18cm. Zastanawiam sie czy ich szczelnie jakas zamknieta pianka nie zapiankowac. Czy nalezy obawiac sie o deskowanie (gnicie, itp) ktore z jednej strony bedzie zapiankowane a z drugiej SZCZELNIE zapapowane??? 
czy pod plyty GK daje sie jeszcze paroizolacje??
wiem, ze powstanie w domu termos ale bedziemy mieli wydajne reku i klimatyzacje.

prosze o rady i opinie.   

Pozdrawiam

Marcel

----------


## EXCLUSIVEBUD

mpoplaw jeśli pan chce sie posługiwać naszymi opublikowanymi zdjęciami to wpierw niech sie pan blizej zapozna z nasza technologią
po pierwsze w naszej technologi dajemy min. 15 cm na nasze warunki mamy to sprawdzone 2 sezonem zimowym i przy użyciu kamery termowizyjnej sprawdzamy kazdego klijęta któremu wykonaliśmy natrysk
i tez zawsze wykonujemy natrysk na krokwie dzieki temu nie mamy mostków które sa widoczne doskonale przy kamerze
dodatkowo dajemy przy pełnym deskowaniu folie która słuzy do zdystansowania aby miec  szczeline delatacyjna do odprowadzenia wilgoci która moze wystapic a dodatkowo mowiąc o grubości to zawsze kliję dostaje wiecej niz 15 a płaci za 15 w najcieszym miejscu klijet ma 15

----------


## compi

Bo klijęt pod krawatem jest klientem mniej awanturującym się.....

----------


## EXCLUSIVEBUD

mpoplaw niech pan powie mi w jaki sposób miezy sie parametr lambda skoro pan cały czas bazuje na tym parametrze

----------


## fenix2

> mpoplaw niech pan powie mi w jaki sposób miezy sie parametr lambda skoro pan cały czas bazuje na tym parametrze


'Miezyć" to się nie da ale zmierzyć to już bardziej.  :Smile:

----------


## fenix2

Znaczy rozumiem że jak układacie 15cm to oznacza że w żadnym puckie nie może być mniej niż 15cm? Czy 15cm to jest średnia czyli w jednym miejscu 10 a w innym 20 ?

----------


## EXCLUSIVEBUD

tak dokładnie czyli ze min.to 15 cm

----------


## fenix2

Czy po natrysku wykonujecie pomiar grubości warstwy?

----------


## miloszenko

> Czy po natrysku wykonujecie pomiar grubości warstwy?


Strasznie sceptycznie podchodzicie do tematu, wiec mozna wasza ciekawosc rozwiazac po forumowemu, wystarczy obejzec na zywo i bedzie wszystko jasne.

U siebie zamawialem 14 cm piany, a wszedzie mam piane grubiej niz krokwie (kazdy to zobaczy, zdjecia juz wrzucalem na forum), wiec pytam co tu mierzyc ??

Pytanie ze 100 punktow: jak grube sa krokwie?? Otoz maja 16 cm. Jak pisalem wczesniej na koniec prac jeszcze chodzilem z kierownikiem ekipy a on sam ogladal kazdy zakamarek i kazal pracownikowi dopsikac tu i tam. Nie wiem czy wszyscy wykonawcy od piany tak robia czy nie, ale u mnie tak bylo.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mamut 74

> Strasznie sceptycznie podchodzicie do tematu, wiec mozna wasza ciekawosc rozwiazac po forumowemu, wystarczy obejzec na zywo i bedzie wszystko jasne.
> 
> U siebie zamawialem 14 cm piany, a wszedzie mam piane grubiej niz krokwie (kazdy to zobaczy, zdjecia juz wrzucalem na forum), wiec pytam co tu mierzyc ??
> 
> Pytanie ze 100 punktow: jak grube sa krokwie?? Otoz maja 16 cm. Jak pisalem wczesniej na koniec prac jeszcze chodzilem z kierownikiem ekipy a on sam ogladal kazdy zakamarek i kazal pracownikowi dopsikac tu i tam. Nie wiem czy wszyscy wykonawcy od piany tak robia czy nie, ale u mnie tak bylo.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


skąd brałeś firmę?

----------


## miloszenko

> skąd brałeś firmę?


Mam piane od: http://pgin.org/ , lokalnego wykonawce (okolice Krakowa) moge wyslac na priv.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mamut 74

> Mam piane od: http://pgin.org/ , lokalnego wykonawce (okolice Krakowa) moge wyslac na priv.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


 :yes:

----------


## fenix2

> Strasznie sceptycznie podchodzicie do tematu, 
> Pozdrawiam


Ja jestem za tylko ta cena.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja jestem za tylko ta cena.


No wychodzi drozej, ale to dosc nowa rzecz, zalet nie musze wymieniac, kosztowac musi bo maszyna nie jest tania i poki co sama piane sciagaja z daleka, minie troche czasu na pewno cena znormalnieje, ktos ta wyzsza zaplacic na poczatku musi  :smile: 

Dobrze szybko i tanio to tylko w E...  :smile: 

P.S. Jak przez ostatni rok mialem przyjemnosc ogladac wiele wersji styropianu i porownywac miedzy soba, to w sumie ciesze sie, ze nie mam welny bo wole nie wiedziec jak czesto i jak bardzo producent "ucieka" od deklarowanej jakosci materialu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasza

o ile jeszcze rozumiem wentylację dachu z membraną to co mają zrobić inwestorzy z dachem pokrytym papą? Na galeriach rożnych www. ocieplają dach pianką bezpośrednio na deskowanie. A gdzie wentylacją między deskami a pianką? 
i jak się mają rekomendacje wykonawców izolacji pianką, iż najbardziej optymalna warstwa pianki to 15 cm, i to między krokwie (i niby to tworzy taką  ciągłą, jednolitą warstwę ocieplenia) a co z mostkami termicznymi ciągłymi w postaci nieosłoniętych krokwi czy nawet jętek?  Jak nic trzeba liczyć 20 cm pianki lub 10 cm między krokwie a 5 cm na krokwie (więc i tak dokupujemy stelaż i płacimy za jego położenie)

Ja to bym najchętniej dał miedzy krokwie (18 cm) sznurek, między to wełnę Schwenk 14 cm (4 cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej od strony desek)  i dopiero na to (w tym na krokwie) ciągłą warstwę pianki 5-7 cm a 10 cm to już było by suuuper ocieplenie. Tylko te koszty ... zasadniczo wszystkie koszty zostają po staremu ze stelażem, płytami k-g, tylko zamiast 10 cm wełny za 20PLN /m2 musimy dać piankę za ok 50 PLN /m2. Jak ktoś pali olejem lub gazem z butli to może się opłaci. Przy pompie ciepła czy ekogroszku lepiej zostać z wełną i dać 25-30cm..

----------


## jozek131

> o ile jeszcze rozumiem wentylację dachu z membraną to co mają zrobić inwestorzy z dachem pokrytym papą? Na galeriach rożnych www. ocieplają dach pianką bezpośrednio na deskowanie. A gdzie wentylacją między deskami a pianką? 
> i jak się mają rekomendacje wykonawców izolacji pianką, iż najbardziej optymalna warstwa pianki to 15 cm, i to między krokwie (i niby to tworzy taką  ciągłą, jednolitą warstwę ocieplenia) a co z mostkami termicznymi ciągłymi w postaci nieosłoniętych krokwi czy nawet jętek?  Jak nic trzeba liczyć 20 cm pianki lub 10 cm między krokwie a 5 cm na krokwie (więc i tak dokupujemy stelaż i płacimy za jego położenie)
> 
> Ja to bym najchętniej dał miedzy krokwie (18 cm) sznurek, między to wełnę Schwenk 14 cm (4 cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej od strony desek)  i dopiero na to (w tym na krokwie) ciągłą warstwę pianki 5-7 cm a 10 cm to już było by suuuper ocieplenie. Tylko te koszty ... zasadniczo wszystkie koszty zostają po staremu ze stelażem, płytami k-g, tylko zamiast 10 cm wełny za 20PLN /m2 musimy dać piankę za ok 50 PLN /m2. Jak ktoś pali olejem lub gazem z butli to może się opłaci. Przy pompie ciepła czy ekogroszku lepiej zostać z wełną i dać 25-30cm..


Pianę można nałożyć bezpośrednio na deskowanie które są pokryte papą , papa nigdy nie jest szczelnie założona  nie potrzeba robić żadnej dylatacji, pianę bezpośrednio się natryskuje . Przy natrysku krokwie można na trysnąć o grubości 2 cm ale nie jest to konieczne bo drewno jest izolacją ( domy góralskie są wykonane z drewna ) a pod płyty G/K musisz też założyć stelaż, można to wykonać w ten sposób że przed nakładaniem piany ułożyć stelaż pod płyty instalacje elektryczne ,wodne  i wtedy wykonać   natrysk . Dom ocieplony wełną mineralną o wielkości użytkowej 140 m2 spala się na sezon około4,5 tony  po wymianie wełny na pianę spadło zużycie poniżej 3 ton , budynek wybudowany w 1994 natrysk piany wykonany w 2009 r drugi sezon grzania i efekty widoczne , koszt nałożenia piany wyniósł 10 000,-  dwa sezony grzewcze to 3 tony eko groszku resztę można przeanalizować kiedy się piana zwróci . :bye:

----------


## lukasza

nie jestem przeciwnikiem tej piany tylko jej ceny  :smile: 
a tak serio to miałem dom rok pod papą i uwierz mi papa jest szczelna! Do tego przyszli inwestorzy coraz popularniejszych dachów z pełnym deskowaniem i papą poczytajcie o szczelinie wentylacyjnej między pianką lub wełną a deskami. Jest to element wymagany i nie można od niego odstępować!!! Myślałem, że może piana ma jakieś super właściwości oddychające i przegroda nie jest konieczna, ale tego nikt mi jeszcze nie udowodnił (być może to technologia tylko do dachu krytego membraną).
p.s. drewno to może i jest izolator, ale jak ma 40 cm grubości, albo w starciu z betonem, ceramiką jak dachówka ma lepsze właściwości jednak przy izolacji dachu to drewno w konfrontacji z wełną czy tym bardziej pianą to jest duży mostek termiczny (krokwi czy jętek jest sporo).

----------


## EXCLUSIVEBUD

ja jestem tez zdania ze musi byc dana szczelina wentylacyjna przy pełnym deskowaniu do szybszego odprowadzenia wilgoci i natrysk na krokwie obowiąskowo kamera termowizyjna  wykrywa dosc spore straty na krokwiach

----------


## EXCLUSIVEBUD

polecam dla wszystkich sprawdzanie wykonawców czy to pianki czy wełny za pomoca kamer termowizyjnych to jest dla inwestorów największym potwierdzeniem dobrze wykonanej  izolacji

----------


## EXCLUSIVEBUD

i nie wazne czy damy 45 cm wełny czy 20 cm piany jesli wystąpią nieszczelnosci czyli pustki powietrzne  w warstawach w niewielkim stopniu to ucieczka ciepła przy duzej roznicy temperatur na zewnątrz i wewnątrz jest bardzo duza

----------


## forgetit

Wszystko pięknie, ale macie na tą piankę aprobatę techniczną i certyfikat CE?

----------


## jozek131

> Wszystko pięknie, ale macie na tą piankę aprobatę techniczną i certyfikat CE?


piana SEALECTION 500 posiada aprobatę techniczną -E.T.A.,prawo do oznaczeń CE oraz atest PZH.
Wszystkie atesty można zobaczyć na stronie www.pgin.org  :yes:

----------


## marcel232

wyslalem zapytanie ofertowe do 4 roznych firm (piany otwarte i zamkniete)

w zapytaniu WYRAZNIE sie pytalem o to co dzieje sie z deskowaniem zamknietym z jednej strony szczelnie papa a z drugiej pianka i jaka jest gwarancja, ze mi to po prostu nie zgnije.

ZADNA firma nie odpisala mi konkretnie (ze np. daja gwarancje ze deskowanie nie zgnije) a lawirujac slowami pisali, ze piana bardzo dobrze trzyma sie desek i mozna ja nakladac bezposrednio na deskowanie. 

takze dla mnie temat piany jest zamkniety (NIESTETY!  :sad:  )

nie mozna jej klasc na deskowanie pokryte papa - nikt nie gwarantuje (albo co gorsza nie wie) co sie dzieje z tak zamknietymi z dwoch stron deskami

pozdrawiam

----------


## forgetit

> piana SEALECTION 500 posiada aprobatę techniczną -E.T.A.,prawo do oznaczeń CE oraz atest PZH.
> Wszystkie atesty można zobaczyć na stronie www.pgin.org


proszę o linka, bo nie mogę znaleźć

----------


## jozek131

> wyslalem zapytanie ofertowe do 4 roznych firm (piany otwarte i zamkniete)
> 
> w zapytaniu WYRAZNIE sie pytalem o to co dzieje sie z deskowaniem zamknietym z jednej strony szczelnie papa a z drugiej pianka i jaka jest gwarancja, ze mi to po prostu nie zgnije.
> 
> ZADNA firma nie odpisala mi konkretnie (ze np. daja gwarancje ze deskowanie nie zgnije) a lawirujac slowami pisali, ze piana bardzo dobrze trzyma sie desek i mozna ja nakladac bezposrednio na deskowanie. 
> 
> takze dla mnie temat piany jest zamkniety (NIESTETY!  )
> 
> nie mozna jej klasc na deskowanie pokryte papa - nikt nie gwarantuje (albo co gorsza nie wie) co sie dzieje z tak zamknietymi z dwoch stron deskami
> ...


Piana otwarto komórkowa nie zamyka drewna i niema to prawa do gnicia lub występowania grzybów prawo fizyki jak drewno będzie wilgotne to będzie miało po za panikowaniu swobodnie wyschnąć i oddychać ta piana jest stworzona głównie do domów drewnianych które występują w stanach  .Lecz przy zamknięto komórkowej by wystąpił problem drewno może zbutwieć bardzo szybko .

----------


## jozek131

> proszę o linka, bo nie mogę znaleźć


Jak podasz pocztę to ci certyfikaty skopiuję i wyślę osobiście .

----------


## lukasza

> Piana otwarto komórkowa nie zamyka drewna i niema to prawa do gnicia lub występowania grzybów prawo fizyki jak drewno będzie wilgotne to będzie miało po za panikowaniu swobodnie wyschnąć i oddychać ta piana jest stworzona głównie do domów drewnianych które występują w stanach  .Lecz przy zamknięto komórkowej by wystąpił problem drewno może zbutwieć bardzo szybko .


w takim razie czym jest wełna mineralna sprzedawana i stosowana powszechnie w całej Polsce - odpowiednikiem piany zamkniętej czy otwartej komórkowo??

----------


## marcel232

welna jest odpowiednikiem piany otwartej ktora ma lambda gorsze niz najlepsza welna a kosztuje 2 x tyle co welna. do tego zadna firma nie da ci gwarancji ze ci wiezba/deskowanie nie zgnije. 
pierwsza firma ktora da mi gwarancje na to, ze wiezba/deskowanie nie zgnije (piana zamknieta) moze u mnie piankowac. 
najpierw bylem za piana ale po otrzymaniu kilku ofert i po wyraznym pytaniu i gnicie drewna fimy 'omijaja' odpowiedz na to pytanie

pozdro

marcel

----------


## jozek131

> w takim razie czym jest wełna mineralna sprzedawana i stosowana powszechnie w całej Polsce - odpowiednikiem piany zamkniętej czy otwartej komórkowo??


Jest różnica wełna mineralna czy szklana nie lubi wody spróbuj ją włożyć do wody i osusz ja  to wełna straci właściwości cieplne bo się sfilcuje a piana poliuretanowa paro przepuszczalna wodę przyjmie lecz jak wyschnie to nie traci żadnych swoich parametrów i dla tego można ją nakładać na wilgotne elementy .piana zamknięto komórkowa nie przepuszcza wody i powietrza tak samo jak styropian ją się stosuje w domach pasywnych z wymuszaną wentylacją jeżeli by jej nie było to na ścianach będzie się woda skraplała . :yes:

----------


## jozek131

> welna jest odpowiednikiem piany otwartej ktora ma lambda gorsze niz najlepsza welna a kosztuje 2 x tyle co welna. do tego zadna firma nie da ci gwarancji ze ci wiezba/deskowanie nie zgnije. 
> pierwsza firma ktora da mi gwarancje na to, ze wiezba/deskowanie nie zgnije (piana zamknieta) moze u mnie piankowac. 
> najpierw bylem za piana ale po otrzymaniu kilku ofert i po wyraznym pytaniu i gnicie drewna fimy 'omijaja' odpowiedz na to pytanie
> 
> pozdro
> 
> marcel


Każda autoryzowana firma grupy PGIN nakładająca piane poliuretanową o nazwie SEALECTION 500 musi wystawić gwarancję dożywotnią na ten produkt i montaż , to znaczy i na to że nie zgnije drewno ,oraz każdy klient jak chce to dostanie kopie dokumentów aprobat technicznych .

----------


## lukasza

Ja się wełną czy pianą w zamyśle pytania tak nie przejmowałem co połacią dachu pokrytego papą - drewna. A ta połać musi być bezwzględnie wentylowana! Skoro od góry jest papa to jest nakaz wentylowana od dołu. I tam bezwzględnie należy wykonać przerwę 3-5 cm dla wentylacji. Skoro twierdzicie, że piana otwarta komórkowo jest odpowiednikiem wełny mineralnej (przepuszczalność) to dlaczego wełny nie można dopychać do desek tak samo jak piany ?? (NIE interesuje mnie tu co się stanie z izolacją termiczną po zawilgoceniu). Wychodziło by na to, że pianki otwartej komórkowo nie można stosować do desek tak jak nie można tam dopychać wełny. Czyli pierwsza piana odpada.
Pozostaje piana zamknięta komórkowo ... skoro jest tak szczelna, że aż trzeba do domu dawać rekuperator żeby wilgoć nie zostawał na ścianach (oj czemu tego sprzedawcy piany nie mówią, iż bez inwestycji 10 -12 tys i więcej w rekuperator będzie woda na ścianie) to na pewno na nie zawilgotneije połać dachowa od strony domu. Tylko czy można sobie tak drewno obłożyć o obu stron (szczelna papa góra, szczelna pianka dół) ?? Nie się ktoś wypowie bo zaraz się może okazać, że nie można a wtedy wyjdzie, że obie piany czy to otwarta czy to zamknięta nie nadają się na pełne deskowanie i papowanie.

p.s.  kategorii czy wiesz, że? .... polskie badania wykazują jednoznacznie, że w domach z popsutą/wadliwą wentylacją 97% wilgoci i tak uchodzi z domu wentylacją a w domach ze sprana wentylacją to 99% wilgoci uchodzi wentylacją.

----------


## marcel232

LUKASZA, widze, ze masz ten sam dylemat

mam dach kopertowy, dach zapapowany, brak wentylacji przestrzeni pod deskowaniem (na razie) i szukam czegos czym to ocieplic. 
jak na razie z powysylanych ofert ZADNA firma nie chce przyjac na siebie gwarancji NIE ZGNICIA desek zamknietych z obu stron (z jednej papa z drugiej piana). 
wiec albo nie wiedza co sie z tym stanie za 5-10 lat albo (co jest jeszcze gorsze) wiedza ze tak nie mozna ale zrobia wszystko zeby towar sprzedac. 
Co z tego, ze firma da mi gwarancje na piane i montaz?? 
jak zgnija deski to co powiedza??
'no panie ale piana sie trzyma i ma taki sam stan i wlasciwosci jak w dniu aplikacji. pewnie papa przeciekala  gdzies to niech pan tych od papy goni za bubel'
za dlugo jestem juz na tym swiecie i wiem jak w polsce takie sprawy sie zalatwia.

Jesli juz do pelnego deskowania to tylko piana ZAMKNIETA (bo tworzy powloke jak plastik). 
na co nam 'paroprzepuszczalnosc piany' przy deskowanym i papowanym dachu??
wilgoc wejdzie w piane, deskowanie, wiezbe... i co dalej?? gdzie ujdzie??
bedziemy mieli zawilgocone deski jak i CALA izolacje cieplna - a juz wiemy co to znacza dla izolacyjnosci



jak pisalem cena budowy domu (jak i izolacji, itp) nie ma u mnie najmniejszego znaczenia. 
chcialem miec piane ale jak na razie wszystko jest przeciwko niej
do czerwca jeszcze mam czas zeby sie zdecydowac

----------


## lukasza

marcel232

generalnie to rozważam pianę czysto teoretycznie bo coś mi tu przy pełnym deskowaniu nie pasuje wentylacja drewnianej połaci dachu z papowaniem. Ja u siebie jestem zdecydowany na wełnę 1 z 3 producentów 0,032 w 2 warstwy 2 x 15 cm. Pod krokwiami mam możliwość dać akurat do 20 cm, więc się z 15 cm wełny + płyta k-g zmieszczę. A między krokwiami daję 15 cm wełny, i pustka 3 cm. Niektórzy piszą, że wełny 0,032 są tak zbite iż nie trzeba sznurować od góry, ale ja dla pewności zasznuruje to. W sumie do zaizolowania mam skośną połać dachu o długości do 3 m, więc myślę, że 3 cm pustki będzie ok.
piany nie biorę na dziś pod uwagę z powodu:
a) ceny
b) niepewności co się stanie przy pełnym deskowaniu i papie
c) mostkach termicznych z krokwi i jętek (krokwie mam 18 cm, i jakbym miał je spryskać pomiędzy a potem na to kolejne 3 cm, to bym miał 21 cm piany co będzie kosztować ponad 100 zł i nadal mnie czeka opłata za robociznę przy stelażu, płytach k-g, z jakieś 27 zł, razem min: 127 zł ... za drogo. A do wełny mam sprawdzoną ekipę za 32-35 zł/m2 za na gotowo, plus wełna 30 cm - 40 zł/m2. Razem 72 zł m/2. Obie ceny bez stelaży i płyt k-g). Do izolacji mam połać skośną (krokwie) i poziomą (jętki) razem z 140 m2. To do piany dokładam min: 7000 zł. Wolę to dołożyć na lepszą PC lub kupić dobry rekuperator (a kanały do rekuperatora kupię zamiast budować komin  :smile:  

p.s. jak ta wełna ma 0,022 (choć niektórzy jej zarzucają, że ma mniej) to jej odpowiednikiem 15 cm, będzie jakieś 22 cm wełny 0,032. I te 15 cm piany nadal nie zakryje krokwi i jętek. Bezsens. Czyli moje 30 cm wełny to jakieś 20 cm pianki. A porównaj obie ceny ....

----------


## miloszenko

> marcel232
> 
> p.s. jak ta wełna ma 0,022 (choć niektórzy jej zarzucają, że ma mniej) to jej odpowiednikiem 15 cm, będzie jakieś 22 cm wełny 0,032. I te 15 cm piany nadal nie zakryje krokwi i jętek. Bezsens. Czyli moje 30 cm wełny to jakieś 20 cm pianki. A porównaj obie ceny ....


Ja bym sugerowal nie brac 100% izolacyjnosci materialy, ktory uklada "Wiesiek z Czeskiem". Oni nawet jak im bedziesz patrzyl na rece idealnie tego nie zrobia. Troche mnie to dziwi zwlaszcza u osob, ktory juz sie pobudowaly. Ja przed rozpoczeciem budowy tez bylem zafascynowany jaki to mi super wyjdzie U dla sciany czy fundamentow, ale patrzac jak robia to inni i czesc prac wykonujac sam z nadgorliwa starannoscia moge zalozyc, ze przy montazu nawet najlepszym wartosc u dla calej przegrody bedzie znaczaca nizsza. Nie wiem jak dokladnie audytor OZC do tego podchodzi, ale porownywanie U dla samej welny i U dla piany uwazam za nieporozumienie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasza

> Ja bym sugerowal nie brac 100% izolacyjnosci materialy, ktory uklada "Wiesiek z Czeskiem". Oni nawet jak im bedziesz patrzyl na rece idealnie tego nie zrobia. Troche mnie to dziwi zwlaszcza u osob, ktory juz sie pobudowaly. Ja przed rozpoczeciem budowy tez bylem zafascynowany jaki to mi super wyjdzie U dla sciany czy fundamentow, ale patrzac jak robia to inni i czesc prac wykonujac sam z nadgorliwa starannoscia moge zalozyc, ze przy montazu nawet najlepszym wartosc u dla calej przegrody bedzie znaczaca nizsza. Nie wiem jak dokladnie audytor OZC do tego podchodzi, ale porownywanie U dla samej welny i U dla piany uwazam za nieporozumienie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Też się nad tym zastanawiałem czysto teoretycznie bo 1 lub 2 strony wcześniej ktoś sugerował, że producenci wełny mineralnej mijają się z prawdą o jej lambdzie. Hmm ja się bym bardziej obawiał, że osoba która nakłada piankę bardziej postanowi oszczędzić na „wsadzie do maszyny” a co za tym idzie i na lambdzie niż duży producent wełny mineralnej (w sumie są sami duzi).
A jakie Pan ma odczucia
a)	Co do produktów i zachowania izolacyjności z prospektu czy opakowania?
b)	Co do montażu?
W montażu to raczej lepsi winni być Ci od piany, im chyba łatwiej o ciągłość izolacji (choć te pomysły z nieosłoniętymi krokwiami i jętkami …. temu przeczą). A co do montażu to i tak każdego trzeba pilnować, i w sumie tylko to gwarantuje sumienność pracy nawet najlepszej ekipy z najlepszym materiałem. Nieważne czy kładziesz wełnę tanią 0,042 (musi Ci zależeć żeby nadrabiać dokładnością prac izolacyjnych) czy wełnę 0,03 (musi Ci zależeć bo skoro tyle wydałeś na wełnę to teraz szkoda tracić przez słabą ekipę). Koło się zamyka i dobra ekipa w każdej pracy to 50% sukcesu.
Moja ekipa za 35 zł to nie Józki, normalna firma, na rynku już ponad 10 lat, widziałem ich praca 2 razy a ostatnio kolejną u sąsiada, zrobili poddaszy z kilkadziesiąt. U mnie takie są ceny, zawsze 20-40 % tańsze niż na forum ludzi wypisują.
p.s. mój synek kilku miesięczny i uziemił mamę w domku na najbliższe 1-2 lata. A że mam jest inż. bud. lądowego a lada chwila będzie mgr. z dobrej polibudy + lubi dokładność + mieszkamy 300 m od budowy to te ekipy u mnie naprawdę się męczą, ale jak wychodził murarz z budowy to wiadomości swoje o zbrojeniu poprawił x 3 

jak dla mnie temat piany dobiegł końca, pewnie za kilka lat bym zrobił pianę, ale jeszcze nie dziś. Nie stać mnie. Pozdrawiam wszystkich gorąco !!

----------


## miloszenko

> A jakie Pan ma odczucia
> a)	Co do produktów i zachowania izolacyjności z prospektu czy opakowania?
> b)	Co do montażu?
> W montażu to raczej lepsi winni być Ci od piany, im chyba łatwiej o ciągłość izolacji (choć te pomysły z nieosłoniętymi krokwiami i jętkami …. temu przeczą). A co do montażu to i tak każdego trzeba pilnować, i w sumie tylko to gwarantuje sumienność pracy nawet najlepszej ekipy z najlepszym materiałem. Nieważne czy kładziesz wełnę tanią 0,042 (musi Ci zależeć żeby nadrabiać dokładnością prac izolacyjnych) czy wełnę 0,03 (musi Ci zależeć bo skoro tyle wydałeś na wełnę to teraz szkoda tracić przez słabą ekipę). Koło się zamyka i dobra ekipa w każdej pracy to 50% sukcesu.
> Moja ekipa za 35 zł to nie Józki, normalna firma, na rynku już ponad 10 lat, widziałem ich praca 2 razy a ostatnio kolejną u sąsiada, zrobili poddaszy z kilkadziesiąt. U mnie takie są ceny, zawsze 20-40 % tańsze niż na forum ludzi wypisują.
> p.s. mój synek kilku miesięczny i uziemił mamę w domku na najbliższe 1-2 lata. A że mam jest inż. bud. lądowego a lada chwila będzie mgr. z dobrej polibudy + lubi dokładność + mieszkamy 300 m od budowy to te ekipy u mnie naprawdę się męczą, ale jak wychodził murarz z budowy to wiadomości swoje o zbrojeniu poprawił x 3 
> 
> jak dla mnie temat piany dobiegł końca, pewnie za kilka lat bym zrobił pianę, ale jeszcze nie dziś. Nie stać mnie. Pozdrawiam wszystkich gorąco !!


Moje doswiadczenia z montazu piany juz opisywalem w ktoryms watku o pianie, bylo 3 panow, 1 zarzadzal i pilnowal 2 robilo. Na sam koniec prac chodzilem z nim, on patrzyl gdzie mozna dopsikac piany i przy mnie kazal poprawiac pracownikowi, wiec ekipa miala same plusy.
Co do jakosci materialu: maszyna, ktora go z siebie wyrzuca jest troche drozsza niz przecietne elektronarzedzie, wiec mniemam, iz znacznie trudniej tu o spadek jakosci niz gdzie indziej (nie wiem jaki wplyw grzebanie przy niej mialoby na jej wlasciwosci fizyczne, technologiem nie jestem, ale domyslam sie, ze wymagania sa dosc surowe).

Co do jakosci welny: pisalem wczesniej o dosciwadczeniach ze styro, 3 rozne firmy niby te same parametry a roznice widac golym okiem. Pomijam wplyw sposobu przechowywania materialow na skladach budowlanych bo czasem potrafia wydac towar, ktory sie w rekach rozsypuje.

Powyzsze nie zmieni tego, ze piana wychodzi drozej, natomiast rozmawiamy tu o kilku tysiacach zlotych w skali 300-500 tys na cala budowe. Jak dzis jestem na etapie wykanczania domu, to mnie krew zalewa, ze  np: polozenie podlogi w salonie i kuchni z materialem (typowe deska 3-warstwowa) kosztuje tyle samo co izolacja calego poddasza. Wykonczenie 2 lazienek kosztuje wiecej niz wszystkie izolacje w domu razem wziete !!! Nastepnym razem ( a taki bedzie juz w tym roku) kazda przegrode zaizoluje jeszcze lepiej niz teraz, a czesc wykonczeniowki zrobie sam, bede mial taniej i lepiej, nawet jak bede flizowal kazda sciane 2 razy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## forgetit

> Każda autoryzowana firma grupy PGIN nakładająca piane poliuretanową o nazwie SEALECTION 500 musi wystawić gwarancję dożywotnią na ten produkt i montaż , to znaczy i na to że nie zgnije drewno ,oraz każdy klient jak chce to dostanie kopie dokumentów aprobat technicznych .


  adres na PW

----------


## aadamuss24

Mam pianę na deskach, gdzieś już o tym pisałem. Na deski przybita jakaś szmata/mata na niej pianka lekko obwieszająca szmatę i tworząca szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy pianką a deskami. Jakoś nie wyobrażam sobie, że ktoś od piany da gwarancję, że deski nie zgniją. Nawet dekarz nie daje na to gwarancji bo co on może ? Polecam pianę  :smile:  
Rożnica w cenie do przeżycia a jak się to porówna do wykończeniówki ( ktos wyżej o tym pisze) to wypada to jeszcze lepiej. pozdr adam

----------


## EXCLUSIVEBUD

Nasza firma bez wiekszego problemu da na to gwarancje ze deskowanie nie zgnije z winy piany gdyż twozymy szczelinę delatacyjną miedzy deskowaniem a pianą za pomoca membrany paroprzepuszczalnej która ma za zadanie chronic pianę przed zaciekiem z dachu

----------


## forgetit

I nie dostałem odpowiedzi z aprobatami   :big tongue:  
Pytałem, bo mam do zrobienia 460m2 dachu i 160m2 stropu.
No cóż  :bye:

----------


## farmi

> welna jest odpowiednikiem piany otwartej ktora ma lambda gorsze niz najlepsza welna a kosztuje 2 x tyle co welna. do tego zadna firma nie da ci gwarancji ze ci wiezba/deskowanie nie zgnije. 
> pierwsza firma ktora da mi gwarancje na to, ze wiezba/deskowanie nie zgnije (piana zamknieta) moze u mnie piankowac. 
> najpierw bylem za piana ale po otrzymaniu kilku ofert i po wyraznym pytaniu i gnicie drewna fimy 'omijaja' odpowiedz na to pytanie
> 
> pozdro
> 
> marcel


LUUDZIE- błagam was- skończcie z tym gniciem więźby- już nawet nie da się tego czytać.....
oświećcie mnie skąd w więźbie dachowej miałoby się pojawić tyle wilgoci żeby zgniła więźba- chyba że wasze sufity /poddasza  naprawdę oddychają- to zaraz proponuję opatentować wasze rozwiązania.... i starać się o Nobla
rozumiem wilgoć z dosychania więźby-ale izolacje układa się kiedy dach już jest  suchy i przy założeniu ze pokrycie dachowe jest szczelne- a jeżeli macie mokre krokwie to nawet najlepsza wełna od nich nawilżeje..- ale i tak przy dobrej membranie wszystko sobie z czasem powinno wyschnąć i tak powinno już pozostac na zawsze.
DO ODPROWADZANIA WILGOCI Z PODDASZA SŁUŻY WENTYLACJA...

----------


## jozek131

> I nie dostałem odpowiedzi z aprobatami   
> Pytałem, bo mam do zrobienia 460m2 dachu i 160m2 stropu.
> No cóż


Witam dokumenty poszły nie szło wcześniej też potrzeba trochę popracować

----------


## kalio

A może wdmuchiwanie wełny celulozowej, nie tworzy mostków jak wełna jest odporna na wilgoć i tańsza od piany

----------


## mamut 74

większość inwestorów popełnia jeden zasadniczy błąd na co uwagę zwrócił farmi, od kiedy to wilgoć z domu wyprowadza się przez ściany, stropy, dachy i okna? ci co tak twierdzą to po cholerę robią wentylacje w domu? po co kupujecie super ciepłe i szczelne okna w których za chwilę będziecie wycinali kawałki uszczelek?
znawcy budowy dachów niech się wypowiedzą jak przygotowują deski do pełnego deskowania dachu?dlaczego kładą papę na dach a potem szukają sposobu jak tu pozbyć się wilgoci z dachu?

----------


## miloszenko

> w audytorze OZC jest parametr szczelność domu, czyli krotność wymiany powietrza dla różnicy ciśnień 50Pa, im dom szczelniejszy tym cieplejszy, a akurat piana ma w tym względzie spora przewagę, tyle że wełna ma bardzo konkretnego sprzymierzeńca, nazywa się folia paroszczelna + taśma samoprzylepna, kosztuje 60 groszy za m2 i można jej dać kilka warstw, przez co uzyskuje się porównywalną do piany szczelność i suma sumarum identyczne parametry za i tak mniejsze pieniądze
> 
>  ale nadal rozmawiamy o kilku tyś zł więcej za dokładnie to samo
> 
> tytułem próby proponuje tobie wysłać mi bezzwrotną darowiznę na kilka  tysięcy zł, będzie to dokładnie to samo co przepłacenie identycznej w funkci  izolacji, i będziesz mógł sobie to tłumaczyć dokładnie tak samo, że w  skali 500 tyś wywalenie w błoto kilku tyś to pestka


Mpoplaw, z calym szacunkiem dla Twojej osoby na forum, ale jesli wg Ciebie piana rozprezna to zupelnie to samo co plyty z welny przykryte folia to z cala stanowczoscia sie z tym nie zgadzam. Rozumiem, na stryszku wszystko tez bedzie szczelnie pokryte folia i zlecisz polozenie jej 5 razy i nadal bedzie to ta sama cena i szczelnosc jak przy pianie. W jednym zdaniu uzywasz 2 roznych epitetow: porownywalna szczelnosci i identycznie parametry, mozesz napisac co bedzie identyczne ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mamut 74

> Mpoplaw, z calym szacunkiem dla Twojej osoby na forum, ale jesli wg Ciebie piana rozprezna to zupelnie to samo co plyty z welny przykryte folia to z cala stanowczoscia sie z tym nie zgadzam. Rozumiem, na stryszku wszystko tez bedzie szczelnie pokryte folia i zlecisz polozenie jej 5 razy i nadal bedzie to ta sama cena i szczelnosc jak przy pianie. W jednym zdaniu uzywasz 2 roznych epitetow: porownywalna szczelnosci i identycznie parametry, mozesz napisac co bedzie identyczne ??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


zgadzam się

----------


## mamut 74

> A może wdmuchiwanie wełny celulozowej, nie tworzy mostków jak wełna jest odporna na wilgoć i tańsza od piany


jest na rynku coś tańszego

----------


## lukasza

Do wszystkich Józków co dają izolację czy to z wełny czy to z piany prosto (na styk) na pełne deskowanie nad którym jest papa:

"W większości poddaszy wykorzystywanych do celów mieszkalnych izolacja cieplna zostaje umieszczona między krokwiami. Sposób jej wentylowania zależy od rodzaju warstwy wstępnego krycia. Jeżeli jest to deskowanie z papą lub FWK wentylowana (folia wstępnego krycia o niskiej paroprzepuszczalności) to dla prawidłowego działania wentylacji dachu konieczne są dwie szczeliny.
Dolna szczelina wentylacyjna (1) zawarta między górną krawędzią termoizolacji a dolną krawędzią warstwy wstępnego krycia nie może w najniższym miejscu spaść poniżej 2,4 cm. (zgodnie z DIN 410 :cool: . Przekrój wentylacyjny musi wynosić co najmniej 200 cm2/m. Górna przestrzeń wentylacyjna (2) między kryciem wstępnym a pokryciem dachu również musi być wentylowana. Jej wysokość musi również wynosić co najmniej 2,4 cm. Będzie to zapewnione dzięki wbudowaniu kontrłat.
Otwory na powietrze dopływające i odpływające powinny odpowiadać przekrojom dolnej przestrzeni wentylacyjnej. Jeżeli warstwą wstępnego krycia jest materiał o dostatecznie wysokich własnościach dyfuzyjnych to umieszczona między krokwiami izolacja cieplna może się stykać bezpośrednio z tym materiałem i zbędna jest dolna szczelina wentylacyjna."

czyli papa wymaga wentylacji między izolacją a deskami

a dalej jeszcze:

"Jeśli między krokwiami nie ma wystarczającej przestrzeni dla potrzebnej izolacji cieplnej, to część izolacji można umieścić pod krokwiami. Ma to tę zaletę, że przy prostopadłym nabiciu legarów pod krokwie unika się niebezpieczeństwa powstawania mostków cieplnych. Drewno nie jest na tyle dobrym izolatorem aby dostatecznie chronić poddasze przed ucieczką ciepła. Dlatego gdy krokwie wypełnione są termoizolacją i górna ich krawędź styka się z FWK a dolna z paroizolacją to w zimie drewno przewodzi zbyt dużo ciepła na zewnątrz. Także i tutaj wentylacja musi spełniać warunki normy DIN 4108".

Każdy o tym wie poza specjalistami od pianki.

Piance na pełne deskowanie i papowanie mówimy: NIE
Piance tylko między krokwie mówimy: NIE

ale już piance na deski z  FWK o wysokiej przepuszczalności + grubości z naddatkiem min 5 cm na krokwie mówimy TAK. Tylko teraz do wyceny przyjmijcie minimum 20 cm pianki (przy krokwi 15 cm)

p.s. czemu walczycie z podstawami budownictwa? czy sądzicie, że te normy w Polsce to ktoś wymyśla dla widzimisię? Jak nie wierzycie w polskie normy to popatrze na naszych sąsiadów, też mają wentylacje dachów (oczywiście wszystko zależy od technologii całej budowy)

----------


## lukasza

i wentylujemy połać dachową a nie jak inni myślą poddasze. Bo do wentylacji poddasza służy wentylacja o czym kilka dni temu też pisałem (p.s. także nie ma co się wychylać z wełną na ściany bo te ściany nie specjalnie oddychają. Za ściany oddycha wentylacja)

----------


## mamut 74

> Zapytam "z głupia frant" co się stanie jak tą piankę naniesiemy na styropian ?


nic, tylko nanoś zamkniętokomorową

----------


## mamut 74

> Do wszystkich Józków co dają izolację czy to z wełny czy to z piany prosto (na styk) na pełne deskowanie nad którym jest papa:
> 
> "W większości poddaszy wykorzystywanych do celów mieszkalnych izolacja cieplna zostaje umieszczona między krokwiami. Sposób jej wentylowania zależy od rodzaju warstwy wstępnego krycia. Jeżeli jest to deskowanie z papą lub FWK wentylowana (folia wstępnego krycia o niskiej paroprzepuszczalności) to dla prawidłowego działania wentylacji dachu konieczne są dwie szczeliny.
> Dolna szczelina wentylacyjna (1) zawarta między górną krawędzią termoizolacji a dolną krawędzią warstwy wstępnego krycia nie może w najniższym miejscu spaść poniżej 2,4 cm. (zgodnie z DIN 410. Przekrój wentylacyjny musi wynosić co najmniej 200 cm2/m. Górna przestrzeń wentylacyjna (2) między kryciem wstępnym a pokryciem dachu również musi być wentylowana. Jej wysokość musi również wynosić co najmniej 2,4 cm. Będzie to zapewnione dzięki wbudowaniu kontrłat.
> Otwory na powietrze dopływające i odpływające powinny odpowiadać przekrojom dolnej przestrzeni wentylacyjnej. Jeżeli warstwą wstępnego krycia jest materiał o dostatecznie wysokich własnościach dyfuzyjnych to umieszczona między krokwiami izolacja cieplna może się stykać bezpośrednio z tym materiałem i zbędna jest dolna szczelina wentylacyjna."
> 
> czyli papa wymaga wentylacji między izolacją a deskami
> 
> a dalej jeszcze:
> ...


nie do końca jest tak jak mówisz, normy budowlane jeżeli zgodne są z prawami fizyki to masz rację

----------


## mamut 74

> Zakładając, że kolega mamut74 ma rację (nie jestem specem, więc przyjmuję, że tak jest) to w przypadku pełnego deskowani i chęci zastosowania pianki:
> - kupujemy piankę montażową do styro i przyklejamy 10 cm. styro do krokwi w taki sposób, by nie dotykał on desek (tak ze 2-4 cm. pustki wentylacyjnej)
> - na to nakładamy piankę (grubość wedle zasobności portfela), w tym również na krokwie od wewn. budynku, by zlikwidować mostek termiczny
> - robimy odpowiednie <wejścia> powietrza do wentylacji połaci dachowych
> - zapominamy o ewentualnej wilgoci
> - cieszymy się ze szczelnej i bardzo ciepłej (o ile portfel pozwoli) izolacji poddasza 
> 
> Tak sobie myślę...
> 
> pzdr


hahahahahhahahahahhahahahhhahhahahah,

----------


## mamut 74

coś ci się pomyliło, przekładając na polski to co napisałeś to równie dobrze możesz  nie montować okien :big lol:  :rotfl:

----------


## mamut 74

co sądzicie o tym produkcie?

http://isobooster.pl

----------


## mamut 74

bez obrazy ale po co ta szpara wentylacyjna za styropianem?

----------


## mamut 74

aby temu zapobiec są folie paro przepuszczalne i paroizolacyjne

----------


## mamut 74

jeżeli zostawisz tam szpare wentylacyjną to na pewno zgromadzi się tam wigoć

----------


## mamut 74

?

----------


## Jani_63

> aby temu zapobiec są folie paro przepuszczalne i paroizolacyjne


 Zdaje się że mówimy o pełnym deskowaniu i kryciu papą.
Pomysł ProStasia łączy dwa systemy ociepleń, na pewno jest pracochłonny (docinanie styropianu), ale efekt końcowy może dać całkiem przyzwoite efekty.
Przy pełnym deskowaniu z papą zapewnia
- wentylację przestrzeni pod deskowaniem
- w miarę tanie wypełnienie izolacyjne przestrzeni między krokwiowej
- likwidację mostków termicznych od krokwi poprzez natrysk piany
- W przypadku piany zamknięto komórkowej pozwala na rezygnację z paroizolacji
- zapewnia wysoką poroszczelność dzięki ciągłej warstwie piany.
Czy się mylę, a jeśli tak to gdzie?
Warunek!
Otwarcie kalenicy dla uchodzącego powietrza

----------


## HenoK

> W zasadzie po takim poście z moje strony OT.


Chyba raczej EOT  :wink: .



> EOT - koniec tematu
> OT - off topic - nie na temat
> PLONK - umieszczenie w kill file'u
> IMO - Moim zdaniem ( In My Opinion)
> BTW - by the way (idac tropem etc)
> IMHO - Moim skromnym zdaniem

----------


## HenoK

> W jednym zdaniu uzywasz 2 roznych epitetow: porownywalna szczelnosci i identycznie parametry,


Z identycznymi parametrami bym się nie zgodził, ale z pewnością jest to porównywalna szczelność. 
Najlepszym testem szczelności jest próba szczelności zwana Blower door. 
Czy wykonawcy ocieplenia pianką mogą pochwalić się tym, że izolacja przez nich wykonana spełnia warunek szczelności dla domów pasywnych n50 (oczywiście bez dodatkowych środków typu folia paroszczelna)?
Dopiero taka gwarancja szczelności mogłaby być podstawą prawdziwości twierdzenia o nieporównywalnie lepszej szczelności izolacji piankowej nad to wykonana przy pomocy wełny mineralnej, czy styropianu.

----------


## miloszenko

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rotkie-pytania...
> wątek długi ponad 100 stron ale poruszali tam już wszystkie możliwe warianty i wersje, tam napisz że nie da się zrobić dobrej izolacji z wełny, że ciepło to tylko z pianką


Mozesz mi wskazac moj post, w ktorym twierdze, ze nie da sie zrobic dobrej izolacji z welny ?? Sam sugerujesz mi postawienie tezy, ktorej nigdzie nie stawialem?? Za przeproszeniem "wkladasz mi w usta" slowa, kotrych nie wypowiedzialem, rozumiem, ze jestes dlugo na forum i masz bogate doswiadczenie ale takie stawianie sprawy to polemika poziomu pewnego niskiego wzrostem polityka...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## farmi

Oświećcie mnie - Pełne deskowanie ze szczelną papą, pod tym szczelnie (bez wentylacji) natryśnięta piana (nawet niech będzie otwartokomórkowa - śmiem zaryzykować)- skąd w tym deskowaniu pod papą chcecie wziąć wodę - w takiej ilości żeby jeszcze zgniła więźba i deskowanie???

----------


## Jani_63

> (...)
> skąd w tym deskowaniu pod papą chcecie wziąć wodę - w takiej ilości żeby jeszcze zgniła więźba i deskowanie???


 Z pary wodnej.
O ile natrysk daje szczelną izolację termiczną, to w przypadku piany otwarto-komórkowej nie jest przeszkodą dla przenikania pary wodnej.
No chyba że dokładasz dobrej jakości folię paroizolacyjną to co innego.

----------


## mamut 74

> Oświećcie mnie - Pełne deskowanie ze szczelną papą, pod tym szczelnie (bez wentylacji) natryśnięta piana (nawet niech będzie otwartokomórkowa - śmiem zaryzykować)- skąd w tym deskowaniu pod papą chcecie wziąć wodę - w takiej ilości żeby jeszcze zgniła więźba i deskowanie???


też się zastanawiam :bash:

----------


## jozek131

> Do wszystkich Józków co dają izolację czy to z wełny czy to z piany prosto (na styk) na pełne deskowanie nad którym jest papa:
> 
> "W większości poddaszy wykorzystywanych do celów mieszkalnych izolacja cieplna zostaje umieszczona między krokwiami. Sposób jej wentylowania zależy od rodzaju warstwy wstępnego krycia. Jeżeli jest to deskowanie z papą lub FWK wentylowana (folia wstępnego krycia o niskiej paroprzepuszczalności) to dla prawidłowego działania wentylacji dachu konieczne są dwie szczeliny.
> Dolna szczelina wentylacyjna (1) zawarta między górną krawędzią termoizolacji a dolną krawędzią warstwy wstępnego krycia nie może w najniższym miejscu spaść poniżej 2,4 cm. (zgodnie z DIN 410. Przekrój wentylacyjny musi wynosić co najmniej 200 cm2/m. Górna przestrzeń wentylacyjna (2) między kryciem wstępnym a pokryciem dachu również musi być wentylowana. Jej wysokość musi również wynosić co najmniej 2,4 cm. Będzie to zapewnione dzięki wbudowaniu kontrłat.
> Otwory na powietrze dopływające i odpływające powinny odpowiadać przekrojom dolnej przestrzeni wentylacyjnej. Jeżeli warstwą wstępnego krycia jest materiał o dostatecznie wysokich własnościach dyfuzyjnych to umieszczona między krokwiami izolacja cieplna może się stykać bezpośrednio z tym materiałem i zbędna jest dolna szczelina wentylacyjna."
> 
> czyli papa wymaga wentylacji między izolacją a deskami
> 
> a dalej jeszcze:
> ...


Te normy są dla wełny lecz nie dla piany poliuretanowej SELECTION 500 ją można nakładać bezpośrednio na deski szczelnie kryte papą . Grubość piany dla polskich  warunków klimatycznych nakłada się 10 -:-15 cm a jak ktoś chce mieć przykryte krokwie można na trysnąć 2 cm wystarczająco .   :yes:

----------


## lelelek

10 cm dla polskich warunków?
przy lambdzie 0,0355 wychodzi nam U=0,355!!!!!!!

----------


## lukasza

> 10 cm dla polskich warunków?
> przy lambdzie 0,0355 wychodzi nam U=0,355!!!!!!!


dzięki, że mnie wyręczyłeś. 
Z tym, że przy lambdzie piany (o ile dopilnujesz wykonawcy przy wrzucaniu wsadu do maszyny) 0.022 to wyjdzie U=0,22 i teoretycznie to przechodzi - tylko teoretycznie bo tracisz krokwiami i jętami. A jak jętki masz 15, 16 czy 18 cm(najpopularniejsze) i chcesz na nie trysną 2 cm, to już Ci panki wyjdzie minimum 15+2 cm =17. Chyba, że chcesz tylko opryskać krokwie +2 cm. Radził bym min 5 cm!

p.s. ale Pan Józek131 nadal chyba nie rozumie, że szczelina wentylacyjna pod deskami z papą nie jest tylko dla wełny, ale dla desek! Zastosowanie piany tu niewiele zmienia. Izolacja ma się nie stykać z deskami, aby wentylować właśnie te deski.  Ktoś opisywał rozwiązanie ze szmatą co się obwiesza. Nie brzmi to ładnie i nikt tego dokładnie nie opisał, ale może to jest jakieś wyjście z problemu. Oby systemowe i sprawdzone. Bo widzę a raczej czytam, że niektórzy tu sobie głowy porozbijają o ta piankę.

----------


## lukasza

tak z ciekawości przeliczyłem sobie na przykładzie własnego dachu jaki udział % w izolacji byłoby samego drewna (gdybym dawał tylko 10 cm pianki pomiędzy krokwie i nic na krokwie).
do zaizolowania jest:
połać skośna dachu (tam gdzie krokwie), po 2,6 m a obu stron co daje 5,2 m po skocie (oczywiście są dłuższe z tym że okapu czy poddasza nie izoluję)
połać pozioma dachu (tam gdzie jętki, nad jętkami nieogrzewane poddasze-nieużytkowe) długość 5,2 m
na szerokość dom ma 12 m
czyli izoluję dach 5,2+5,2 x 12m = 124,8 m2

ilość jętek (podwójne) = 30 sztuk, wymiar 0,05x0,16 m.  Pole jętek 0,05 (szerokość) x 5,2 m (długie) x 30 sztuk = 7,8m2
ilość krokwi = 34 sztuki, wymiar 0,08x0,18 m. Pole krokwi 0,08 (szerokość) x 5,2 (długa) x 34 sztuk  = 14,14 m2
razem w przybliżeniu 20 m2 co stanowi 16% dachu. I dlatego jętki i krokiew nie tylko można trysnąć 2 cm jak mówi Józek131 (wykonawca chyba - na Boga!!) co trzeba i to zalecam nie tylko 2 cm!!

teraz jak policzę U dla drewna z lambda 0,15 ... a muszę do obliczeń przyjąć miejsce gdzie kończy się pianka, czyli np proponowana grubość 10 cm, a nawet przyję 15 cm (choć sam bok 5 cm to już jest mostek i nie powinno się go liczyć) to wychodzi U=1,  przy 10 cm U = 1,5. 
p.s. niektórzy mają tyle m2 okien co jętek i krokwi i okna z U=1,5 nikt nie kupi. Dziś już niemal nikt z U=1,1 okna nie kupi bo woli dopłacić 800-1000 zl do kompletu okien z U=0,7

p.s. niektórzy podają lambdę drewna od 0,12 do 0,35!!!

----------


## jozek131

A po co te deski wentylować drewno swobodnie oddycha przez pianę nic z nim się nie stanie jest to sprawdzone i wytestowane przez firmę DEMILEC  :yes:

----------


## Jani_63

Którędy to drewno, krokwie i deskowanie pełne oddychają?
Gdzie są opublikowane wyniki tych testów i jaki czasookres obejmują?

----------


## mamut 74

> Którędy to drewno, krokwie i deskowanie pełne oddychają?
> Gdzie są opublikowane wyniki tych testów i jaki czasookres obejmują?


jeżeli położysz folie paro przepuszczalną zamiast papy na dechy a między dechami zostawisz 2 mm przerwy to możesz dać nawet pianę zamkniętokomorową i nic się nie będzie działo

----------


## jozek131

> Którędy to drewno, krokwie i deskowanie pełne oddychają?
> Gdzie są opublikowane wyniki tych testów i jaki czasookres obejmują?


Jeżeli przez daną pianę SELECTION 500 umie przesiąknąć woda to  deski swobodnie wyschną  .
Na stronie www.pgin.org są karty  o produkcie i w nich są dane że piana SELECTION 500 jest to piana paro przepuszczalna . :bye:

----------


## Jani_63

Ale tu nie chodzi o żadne "jeśli" tylko o konkretny przypadek pełnego deskowania pokrytego papą,
którego to w/g wypowiedzi *jozka131* nie trzeba wentylować.
I ponawiam pytanie
*Gdzie są opublikowane wyniki tych testów i jaki czasookres obejmują? 						*

----------


## Jani_63

> Jeżeli przez daną pianę SELECTION 500 umie przesiąknąć woda to  deski swobodnie wyschną  .


 Wczesniej napisałeś że normy nie dotyczą piany tylko wełny.
Teraz twiedzisz że prawidła fizyki piany też nie dotyczą (dyfuzja pary wodnej).
Robi sie coraz ciekawiej  :big grin: 



> Jeżeli przez daną pianę SELECTION 500 umie przesiąknąć woda to  deski swobodnie wyschną  .


A która to z kart technicznych niby mówi o przeprowadzonych badaniach bo jakoś wcześniej nie znalazłem  :sad:

----------


## jozek131

Przepraszam myślałem że na stronie jest a probata techniczna piany .Przepuszczalność pary wodnej ,EN 12086     -  18 x 10 \ 12 kg/msPa     wartość u  - 11

 :yes:

----------


## Jani_63

Tylko co to wspólnego z wentylowaniem (odprowadzeniem wilgoci) konstrukcji drewnianej zamkniętej od góry szczelnie papą.
Chyba jednak nie rozumiesz o czym piszesz i w żaden sposób nie jesteś wstanie dostarczyć wyników takich badań. 
Więc skończ się pogrążać.

I żeby wszystko było jasne.
Nie jestem w najmniejszym stopniu przeciwnikiem izolacji termicznej opartej na natrysku piany, ale taki nachalny marketing w/g którego dane technologia nadaje się do wszystkiego i w każdych warunkach jest wkurzający.  :sick: 
Natrysk piany to nie lekarstwo na całe zło (taki Amol termoizolacji  :smile: ) i wszystkie inne technologie muszą przejść do lamusa.
Są sytuacje, konstrukcje gdzie tej technologi nie powinno się stosować, bo można sobie narobić większego bałaganu w przyszłości niż krótkotrwały (w kategorii życia dachu) zysk w postaci ciągłości izolacji termicznej.

----------


## marcel232

Ja tez jestem zdania, ze piany NIE kladzie sie na deskowany i zapapowany dach. 
Przekonali mnie sami producenci/wykonawcy,
Pisalem o tym pare postow wyzej.
Wyslalem do 4 firm zapytanie ofertowe wykonania izolacji natryskowej z opisem konstrukcji dachu (deskowany, szczelnie zapapowany).
Wyraznie pytalem sie o gwarancje na to, ze nic sie z deskami/konstrukcja dachu nie stanie.
ZADNA firma nie odpowiedziala na ostatnie pytanie. 

Przyslali oferte cenowa, podali karty produktow, itp. 
pisali, ze mozna pianke klasc na deski itp ALE nikt nie odpowiedzial na proste pytanie:
- czy deski nie zgnija?

a piana otwartokomorkowa? poczytajcie sobie strony o izolacji natryskowej w USA -
otwarto komorkowa - izolacja akustyczna
piana zamknieta - izolacja termiczna

----------


## mamut 74

dlaczego uparliście się na styro,wełnę albo pianę?

----------


## Jani_63

A jak chcesz dawać granulaty w skosy?

----------


## mamut 74

zasypowo

----------


## jozek131

> zasypowo


piany na polskie klimaty wystarczy 15 cm a ty ile potrzebujesz miejsca na zasypanie granulatu czy papieru .

Panowie  Jani_63   i marcel232   piane paro przepuszczalną SELECTION 500 na pewno się natryskuje na dachy pokryte papą , produkt jest stworzony głównie na domy drewniane szkieletowe dachy w stanach głównie są kryte gontami papowymi jest to szczelne jal papa  . Ja wam przygotuję wszystkie parametry tylko będzie chwilę     poczekać bo muszę się skontaktować że szkoleniowcem z stanów i dam wszystkie parametry . Ja też  byłem niedowiarkiem i za pionowałem deskę mokrą prosto wziętą z tartaku świeżo przeciętą i ją za pionowałem dookoła po 4 miesiącach zerwałem pianę i była sucha i nie było sinizny i grzybów to znaczy że drewno swobodnie wysycha i sie nie zaparza  . :yes:

----------


## lukasza

> piany na polskie klimaty wystarczy 15 cm a ty ile potrzebujesz miejsca na zasypanie granulatu czy papieru .
> 
> Panowie  Jani_63   i marcel232   piane paro przepuszczalną SELECTION 500 na pewno się natryskuje na dachy pokryte papą , produkt jest stworzony głównie na domy drewniane szkieletowe dachy w stanach głównie są kryte gontami papowymi jest to szczelne jal papa  . Ja wam przygotuję wszystkie parametry tylko będzie chwilę     poczekać bo muszę się skontaktować że szkoleniowcem z stanów i dam wszystkie parametry . Ja też  byłem niedowiarkiem i za pionowałem deskę mokrą prosto wziętą z tartaku świeżo przeciętą i ją za pionowałem dookoła po 4 miesiącach zerwałem pianę i była sucha i nie było sinizny i grzybów to znaczy że drewno swobodnie wysycha i sie nie zaparza  .


Ho ho ho, trzeba było być w "stanach" - rozumiem, że chodzi o USA żeby móc coś powiedzieć o ich dachach. Byłeś, czytałeś czy Ci się wydaje? Ja byłem, widziałem i wiem, że nikt w USA nie kładzie piany na deski dachowe. Czemu? Bo nie stosują desek na pokrycie połaci dachowej. Stosuje się tylko OSB (3 lub 4 z PUMF, odporną na wodę, sklejaną żywicznie itp itd) lub sklejkę wodoodporną. 
Jakbyś Józku miał pojęcie o dachach to byś wiedział, że pod gont nie należy kłaść desek (ewentualnie deski na pióro lub wpust, 2 x częściej przybijane, ale to drogo wychodzi i w zakupie i w robociźnie). Zaleca się materiał: sztywny, odporny na wodę, wilgoć, schnięcie, odkształcenia itp a idealnie te warunki spełnia OSB lub sklejka. Przy płytach OSB lub sklejce już bym się o połać dachową tak nie obawiał jak o deski opapowane.    

p.s. stan w stanach stanowi nie równy i co z tego, że np: 50% dachów w USA ma gont skoro 95% z nich postawionych jest w stanach południowych o warunkach bardziej zbliżonych do Chorwacji lub Grecji niż Polski.
Ja bym pianę zalecał tylko tym, którzy chcą zaoszczędzić miejsce na poddaszu. Jak nie to za jej cenę ja wolę 2 x wełnę 15 cm, 0,032. (pół między krokwie, pół na krokwie)

----------


## Jani_63

*jozek131*, Ty jednak dalej nie wiesz o czym piszesz i brniesz coraz bardziej.
Sprawę dachów krytych gontem pięknie wyjaśnił przedmówca.
Rozumiem że możesz nie mieć wysokiego mniemania o 'amikach", ale nawet w takim przypadku nie możesz zakładać że są nieodpowiedzialni i stawiając ściany szkieletowe wypełnione pianą (choć z wełny wcale jeszcze nie zrezygnowali) nie zabezpieczają ich przed przenikaniem wilgoci, i nie stosują folii poroszczelnych.
To taka drobna różnica której nie dostrzegasz.
Eksperyment z zapianowaną deską tez przeprowadziłeś po łepkach.
Zresztą wynik byłby podobny po owinięciu jej wełną, obsypaniem ekofibrem, czy granulatem styropianowym.
Piana paroprzepuszczalna pozwalała na odprowadzenie wilgoci z deski na zewnątrz, ale ma się nijak do warunków rzeczywistych jakie występują pod dachem.
Po pierwsze w przypadku pomieszczeń ogrzewanych wilgoć jest dostarczana ciągle, a
po drugie, szczelne przykrycie papą od góry uniemożliwia odprowadzenie tej wilgoci.
I zaczynam się zastanawiać czy nie dostrzegasz tych różnic bo zależy Ci na sprzedaży produktu za wszelką cenę,  a problem jaki bedzie miał klient za lat 5-15 Ci zwisa, czy po prostu nie zdajesz sobie sprawy z problemu.
Jeśli to drugie, to znaczy że nie odrobiłeś lekcji i dołączyłeś do grona "fachowców", a nie Fachowców.
Tym z dużej litery należy się szacunek za profesjonalizm, tym pierwszym tylko ...   :bye:

----------


## marcel232

Bez urazy Jozek, to nic osobistego ale nawet TY nie potrafisz mnie przekonac.

ja buduje dom w ktorym planuje mieszkac do konca zycia wiec 4 miesiace zapiankowania deski mnie nie przekonuje. 
do tego piana otwarta ma gorsze parametry termiczne niz najlepsza welna i jest 2 razy drozsza. 

ale jak pisalem jesli znajdzie sie producent piany ktory da mi pisemna gwarancje na trwalosc deskowania i wiezby to czemu nie (ale mowie o producencie PIANY nie jakiejs jednoosobowej firmy nakladajacej ja ktora zniknie za kilka miesiecy)

----------


## farmi

> ... .
> Po pierwsze w przypadku pomieszczeń ogrzewanych wilgoć jest dostarczana ciągle, a
> po drugie, szczelne przykrycie papą od góry uniemożliwia odprowadzenie tej wilgoci....
> :


To jeżeli wilgoć jest dostarczana ciągle to co sie dzieje z wełną gdy mamy zapapowane deski..................
Ja nadal zrozumiem wilgoć z dosychania więźby ale potem już nie zaakceptuje ani grama wody - wtedy przecież pogarsza sie izolacyjność każdej izolacji...

----------


## miloszenko

> to po kie licho cytujesz mój tekst, i pod nim piszesz że się z nim nie zgadzasz ??
> 
> dla przypomnienia mój tekst z którym się nie zgadzasz dotyczył wykonania taniej izolacji z wełny, foli oraz taśmy samoprzylepnej na identycznym poziomie szczelności i przenikania ciepła co pianka otwarto-komorowa
> 
> jeśli chcesz podyskutować o konkretnych parametrach technicznych w liczbach wymiernych to zapraszam do wyżej wymienionego wątku, jest wystarczająco merytoryczny


Chodzilo mi tylko o to, ze chciales narzucic mi stawianie tezy, ktorej nie popieram, co do merytorycznosci takiego porownania to juz Ci HENOK odpisal.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jani_63

Uff, ile można o tym pisać.
Ale skoro



> Ja nadal zrozumiem wilgoć z dosychania więźby ale potem już nie zaakceptuje ani grama wody - wtedy przecież pogarsza sie izolacyjność każdej izolacji...


należysz do grona tych co nie zastosowali paroizolacji i wentylacji poszycia bo uważają że problem wilgoci występuje tylko przy dosychaniu to może to opiszesz.
Będzie to Twój wkład w opracowanie nowych zaleceń systemodawców od ociepleń  :big grin:

----------


## farmi

Nie mam deskowania - pod dachówką mam założona porządną membranę Delta-MAXX i na to bezpośrednio natryśnięta piana otwartokomórkowa. Jeżeli całość zamknę płyta gipsową i pomaluję jakąś nowoczesną farbą silikonową/ silikatową , która nie przepuszcza pary wodnej to skąd mam mieć wilgoć w izolacji żeby wentylować więźbę????

----------


## marcel232

z dziur i rozdarc jakie zdarzaja sie podczas montazu. 
No chyba ze sam zakladales membrane i dachowke i jestes w 100% pewny, ze NIGDZIE nie jest uszkodzona. 
w przeciwnym razie zgodnie z prawem Murphy'ego tamtedy bedzie zarzucac sniegiem i zacinac deszczem i woda bedzie przeciekac.

----------


## Jani_63

*farmi*, ale o co Ci chodzi?
Bo mam nadzieję że nie o sztuczne podsycanie dyskusji, która zaczyna się przeradzać w przepychanki. :sick: 
Konstrukcja Twojego dachu nie ma nic wspólnego z omawianym przypadkiem pełnego deskowania pokrytego papą.
Jeśli mam napisać że natrysk pianą jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, choć będzie to moje zdanie, to TAK, jest to dobry materiał termoizolacyjny.
Czy nadaje się do zastosowanie w każdym przypadku - NIE

Pomijam Twoją koncepcję użycia farb zewnętrznych do podłoży mineralnych do pokrycia K-G w przestrzeni mieszkalnej, bo są i takie które do wnętrz się przy okazji też nadają.
Ale żadna z tych farb nie jest wstanie zastąpić paroizolacji, bo są to tkz. farby oddychające.
http://dziennik.dziennikbudowy.pl/Ek...&View=n&Cat=tt
ale wolność Tomku w swoim domku  :big grin: 
Z drugiej strony jeśli jeszcze nie popełniłeś tego wynalazku (poczytaj karty katalogowe), to może przynajmniej uchroniłem Cie przed popełnieniem głupstwa.  :smile:

----------


## Pokerface

Witam
Przestudiowałem intensywnie forum i tak same z siebie nasuwają się że te wszystkie piany otwarto-komórkowe to szmelc chociaż mam to zrobione u siebie klasa palności B3 bez wyjątku  dostępnych pian na rynku. Tylko i wyłącznie piana zamniętokomórkowa gdzie lam 0.022. Sam dałem się nabrać na cudowne właściwości piany otwarto-komórkowej.  Koszt 15 cm 80 zł brutto za sztywną a ja baran zapłaciłem ... za otwarto-komórkową.... Poniżej tabela jaką dostałem od innego wykonawcy. Temat piany poruszany nie pierwszy raz....

----------


## mamut 74

> Nie mam deskowania - pod dachówką mam założona porządną membranę Delta-MAXX i na to bezpośrednio natryśnięta piana otwartokomórkowa. Jeżeli całość zamknę płyta gipsową i pomaluję jakąś nowoczesną farbą silikonową/ silikatową , która nie przepuszcza pary wodnej to skąd mam mieć wilgoć w izolacji żeby wentylować więźbę????


farmi  zgadzam się z Tobą całkowicie

----------


## mamut 74

> z dziur i rozdarc jakie zdarzaja sie podczas montazu. 
> No chyba ze sam zakladales membrane i dachowke i jestes w 100% pewny, ze NIGDZIE nie jest uszkodzona. 
> w przeciwnym razie zgodnie z prawem Murphy'ego tamtedy bedzie zarzucac sniegiem i zacinac deszczem i woda bedzie przeciekac.


kolego idąc tokiem twojego rozumowania należy przyjąć ze w domu powinno się montować tylko ramy okienne ponieważ jak napisałeś dziury i rozdarcia zdarzają się podczas montażu :big grin:

----------


## lukasza

> Witam
> Przestudiowałem intensywnie forum i tak same z siebie nasuwają się że te wszystkie piany otwarto-komórkowe to szmelc chociaż mam to zrobione u siebie klasa palności B3 bez wyjątku  dostępnych pian na rynku. Tylko i wyłącznie piana zamniętokomórkowa gdzie lam 0.022. Sam dałem się nabrać na cudowne właściwości piany otwarto-komórkowej.  Koszt 15 cm 80 zł brutto za sztywną a ja baran zapłaciłem ... za otwarto-komórkową.... Poniżej tabela jaką dostałem od innego wykonawcy. Temat piany poruszany nie pierwszy raz....


teraz wystarczy policzyć. 
1. Wełna mineralna 30 cm, 0,032, cena 45 złotych z Allegro U = 0,106. Straty na montaży wełny wg. producenta piany to 20%, według innych to 10%, policzmy stratę 15%. Czyli za 45 zł wełny mamy izolację U=0,120.
2. pianka otwarto komorowa 15 cm - 80 zł. Aby osiągnąć U na poziomie z punktu pierwszego trzeba prysnąć 28-29 cm, co będzie kosztowało ok 155 złotych.
I tak w obu przypadkach zapłacimy za stelaż pod płyty k-g. Do punktu 1 dojdzie koszt wepchnięcia taj waty, myślę że od 10 do 15 zł /2, razem maks 60 zł.

Na definitywny koniec w tym temacie. Piana otwarta komorowa 28 cm grubość to to samo U co wełna o grubości 30 cm. JEŚLI JESTEŚ W STANIE DOPŁACIĆ BLISKO 100 ZŁ PO TO ŻEBY ODCHUDZIĆ IZOLACJĘ O 2 CM TO KUP TWOJA DECYZJA. 
ile kosztuje piana zamknięta komórkowo ...? jej trzeba liczyć 19 cm ... pewnie podobnie co otwarta

pa pa

----------


## miloszenko

> teraz wystarczy policzyć. 
> 1. Wełna mineralna 30 cm, 0,032, cena 45 złotych z Allegro U = 0,106. Straty na montaży wełny wg. producenta piany to 20%, według innych to 10%, policzmy stratę 15%. Czyli za 45 zł wełny mamy izolację U=0,120.
> 2. pianka otwarto komorowa 15 cm - 80 zł. Aby osiągnąć U na poziomie z punktu pierwszego trzeba prysnąć 28-29 cm, co będzie kosztowało ok 155 złotych.
> I tak w obu przypadkach zapłacimy za stelaż pod płyty k-g. Do punktu 1 dojdzie koszt wepchnięcia taj waty, myślę że od 10 do 15 zł /2, razem maks 60 zł.
> 
> Na definitywny koniec w tym temacie. Piana otwarta komorowa 28 cm grubość to to samo U co wełna o grubości 30 cm. JEŚLI JESTEŚ W STANIE DOPŁACIĆ BLISKO 100 ZŁ PO TO ŻEBY ODCHUDZIĆ IZOLACJĘ O 2 CM TO KUP TWOJA DECYZJA. 
> ile kosztuje piana zamknięta komórkowo ...? jej trzeba liczyć 19 cm ... pewnie podobnie co otwarta
> 
> pa pa


Niestety Twoja kalkulacja to czysta teoria. Ja za piane placilem nie 80, a 58 zl/metr (14 cm - ale jak pisalem wczesniej w praktyce srednio to mam 16-18 ), w mojej okolicy nikt nie chcial polozyc welny ponizej 25 zl (Krakow), jak to sie ma do Twoich obliczen ?? Piana jest drozsza od welny to sprawa oczywista, ale kazdy pojedynczy przypadek moze dac inna kalkulacje. Ja mam dane rzeczywiste, zaplacilem wiecej ale cena nie byla jedynym kryterium. Poza tym sa sytuacje, ze kazdy centymetr grubosci izolacji na skosach jest istotny i wtedy ponosimy pewne koszty zeby te centymetry zaoszczedzic.

W tym watku temat juz jest dosc mocno rozwiniety. CIagle pozostaja watpliwosci natryskiwania piany bezposrednio na deskowanie, w wiekszosci przypadkow piana wychodzi drozej (z przyblizona lambda). Zalet wymieniac nie bede bo sa oczywiste.

Jeszcze co do kalkulacji: przypomina przyklad akademicki, bo zaden wykonawca nie bedzie natryskiwal piany na 30 cm. Dobrze najpierw sprawdzic a potem wyrokowac i wprowadzac w blad innych.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasza

> Niestety Twoja kalkulacja to czysta teoria. 
> 
> Jeszcze co do kalkulacji: przypomina przyklad akademicki, bo zaden wykonawca nie bedzie natryskiwal piany na 30 cm. Dobrze najpierw sprawdzic a potem wyrokowac i wprowadzac w blad innych.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


nikogo, nigdzie w błąd nie wprowadzam. Dane wełny z Allegro, dane piany od forumowicza Pokerface , 4 posty wyżej z tabelki.
Użytkownik Pokerface pokazuje tabelę od wykonawcy piany min. otwartej komorowo czy tam komórkowo, i jej lambda jest nieco słabsza od dobrej wełny mineralnej. Jedynie różnica ciągłości izolacji pozwala zaoszczędzić 2 cm na pianie (28 cm) a wełna 30 cm.

Czytaj proszę ze zrozumieniem!! Podałem przykład piany otwarto komórkowo. Piana zamknięto komórkowo wyjdzie mniej cm - normalne, ale też pewnie każdy cm wyjdzie drożej od otwartej komórkowo. 

Jak coś się nie podoba to zwróć się do Pokerface i jego danych. W końcu ja odpisywałem na jego post i jego konkretne dane. I tu błędu nie ma.

----------


## mamut 74

ja znalazłem pianę otwarto komorową za 45 zł za 15cm

----------


## mamut 74

z innej beczki, jeżeli wełne w rolce o gr 25cm ścisnę do grubości 18 cm to czy straci coś na właściwościach termoizolacyjnych?

----------


## Jani_63

> Poniżej tabela jaką dostałem od innego wykonawcy. Temat piany poruszany nie pierwszy raz....


 Ta tabele to czysty nachalny marketing sprzedawcy (piano-tryskacza)  :big tongue: 

Manipulacja lambdą wełny i uzyskanym współczynnikiem przenikalności cieplnej "U", co łatwo przeliczyć.
Jakby nie patrzeć obowiązuje tu zasada którą podał _mpoplaw 
_

----------


## aadamuss24

> z innej beczki, jeżeli wełne w rolce o gr 25cm ścisnę do grubości 18 cm to czy straci coś na właściwościach termoizolacyjnych?


Straci. Lepiej dać 18. pozdr adam

----------


## jozek131

Piana jak na tryśniesz to się rozrasta do 120 %  i wejdzie w każdą szczeline i przyklej się  wszędzie ,a wełnę się wciśnie tak jak się uda BROŃ BOŻE PO WEEKENDZIE Jak głowa boli  to lambda będzie 0.00000  ????????????????????  :ohmy:

----------


## Pokerface

Taka ciekawostka. Większość firm ogłaszających się na serwisach nie ma pojęcia co reklamuje. Ponieważ znajomemu spodobała się ta technika izolacji poprosił mnie o znalezienie firmy która się tym zajmie.
Obdzwoniłem większość firm i moje wnioski:
- Mówią o pianie otwarto-komórkowej a parametry podają z zamknięto-komórkowej
- chwalą się że piana ma taką samą palność jak styropian chociaż on pali się jak benzyna
- do dzisiaj nie otrzymałem od nich aprobaty
- mówią o właściwościach piany ale w połączeniu z np: płytą gk A1 a pianką ma F (taka która nie nadaje się do niczego w budownictwie) i mówią że klasa palności to A1
Ręce opadają.
A to dostałem dzisiaj w odpowiedzi na moje zapytania aprobaty:
Znalazłem jeszcze pianę otwarto-komórkową Izopianol 03/10 N/S - Produkcji Purinowa 
Opis producenta:
Izopianol 03/10 N stosuje się do produkcji poliuretanowej termiczno -akustycznej pół -sztywnej pianki natryskowej (stropy, ściany).

System ten jest stosowany głównie jako fonoizolacja - pianka nie posiada Aprobaty Technicznej - jest produktem palnym - klasa palności B3 - z klasyfikacją w zakresie zdolności samogaśnięcia - Wyrób Samogasnący. Jest to jedyny tego typu produkt na rynku.

DOPUSZCZENIE DO OBROTU I STOSOWANIA
W BUDOWNICTWIE:
« Ustawa o ogólnym bezpieczeństwie
produktów Dziennik Ustaw nr 229 z 2003
pozycja 2275
« Wyrób nie podlegający certyfikacji - nie
ujęty w Monitorze Polskim nr 32 z 2004 r
pozycja 571
najlepsze systemy termiczno-hydroizolacyjne stosowane w budownictwie

A do wyboru piany co prawda nie tej co oczekiwałem :smile:  skłoniły mnie takie niuanse jak widok opadniętej i skotłowanej wełny u mojej mamy na poddaszu, widok wełny podczas remontu za gk gdzie jakieś zwierzątko urządziło sobie siedzibę kuna/kot, wełna koło komina gdzie ciekła woda z opierzeń i śliczny grzybuś na niej, ponieważ mam dwie lewe ręce do pracy :smile: ) to koszt porównywalny do wełny z allegro z przesyłką. Koszt 20 cm cudownej piany otwartoporowej piany to 14 Euro Brutto :big tongue: , a zamknięto-porowej 15 cm to 20 Euro Brutto. Jak to się mówi wolność Tomku w swoim domku co do materiałów. Ale dostałem również ofertę na ekofiber :smile:

----------


## M/P

[/QUOTE]
A do wyboru piany co prawda nie tej co oczekiwałem :smile:  skłoniły mnie takie niuanse jak ...[/QUOTE]

Dokladnie tak, tylko czy......
Ocieplac poddasze zamknietokomorowa z pelnym deskowaniem i papa,????
moze przed nalozeniem pianki pomierzyc wilgotnosc drewna??, tylko przy jakiej wilgotnosci mozna sadzic ze drewno nie zgnije gdy po ocieplaniu pianka zostanie odciete od dostepu powietrza?? 

Czy ktos juz zglebil temat zamknietokomorowej na deskowaniu z papa??
ryzykowac czy nie ????

----------


## jozek131

Nałożenie piany zamknięto komórkowej na drewno wilgotne jest ryzykowne , po nałożeniu piany w drewnie wilgotnym noże zacząć rosnąć grzyb i butwieć . Jest piana na rynku otwarto komórkowa o nazwie SELECTION*500 piana posiada Europejską aprobatę techniczną i klasyfikację na ogień  B-s1,d0 oraz atest Higieniczny .
Produkt firmy DEMILEC  nakładają tą pianę wyłącznie autoryzowani wykonawcy .  :bye:

----------


## Pokerface

A oto następny b.... który wierzy w to co mu się powie "jozek131" ta możę i ma tą klasę palności ale nie piana i nie sama a schowana za płytą gipsowo kartonową, a PUKI co Ekuropejska aprobata to taka która ma przeprowadzane w każdym kraju w Instytucie Techniku Budowlanej badania puki co nie ma, więc pisanie Europejska pozostawia wiele do życzenia
Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej dla poszczególnych materiałów budowlanych, nwet na stronie dystrybutora nie ma nic do przeczytania ani pobrania.
Klasa palności to dla piany Agribalance a nie selection 500 :smile: 
Lambda tej twojej "super piany" to 0,037 i co w tym specjalnego??? 
wełna mineralna	μ = 1
silikat, beton komórkowy, ceramika, keramzytobeton	μ = 5 - 10
korek	μ = 5 - 10
piana zamknięto-komórkowa 03/35	μ = 28   +/-10
styropian	μ = 30 - 250
klinkier	μ = 50 - 100
beton	μ = 70 - 150
papa	 μ = 20000
paroizolacje	μ = 10000 - 90000


Tak dla przypomnienia: Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej dla materiału budowlanego podaje jego paroprzepuszczalność w odniesieniu do warunków określonych normowo dla powietrza. Wartość współczynnika dla danego materiału określa ile razy jest on mniej przepuszczalny dla pary wodnej niż tej samej grubości warstwa powietrza. 

*Przegrody zewnętrzne wielomateriałowe powinny być tak kształtowane, aby opór dyfuzyjny kolejnych warstw malał od wewnątrz do zewnątrz. 	*

----------


## jozek131

Fakt współczynnik przenikania jest taki sam jak wełna czy styropian lecz jednego i drugiego materiału nie da się szczelnie założyć żeby nie występowały mostki termiczne a na mostku termicznym tracisz bardzo dużo . A piana aprobatę techniczną posiada o numerze ETA-09/0129  ważna od 04-06-2009 do 03-06-2014 r aprobata jest do wglądu u każdego autoryzowanego wykonawcy grupy PGIN   :wiggle:

----------


## Pokerface

*ta rzeczywiście max 20% przy maksymalnie nieudanym wykonawcy*  *Klasa palności F i trik podanie palności piany za płytą g-k ETA-09/0129- jest lambda 0,039 to wełna w Castoramie za 10 zł 15 cm ma lepsze właściwości
klasa palności F  "F- wyrób bardzo łatwopalny (najniższa klasa), wydzielający bardzo dużo energii, przyczyniający się do tak szybkiego rozwoju pożaru, że określanie poziomu wytwarzania dymu i kropli nie ma już znaczenia; uwaga
- również wyrób niezbadany, niesklasyfikowany, o którym nic pewnego nie możemy powiedzieć."* rzeczywiście jest co polecać!!!!

----------


## farmi

Wg mnie dyskusja - bez większego sensu- jak już się komuś dach zacznie palić to już raczej wszystko jedno jaka tam będzie izolacja podejrzewam, że strażacy zaleją cały dach ( przy większym pożarze ) i konieczna będzie totalna demolka. Jeżeli jakiś zwolennik wełny twierdzi że wełna chroni przed pożarem to gratuluję - nad wełne co sie daje?- folię paroprzepuszczalną- pod wełnę co sie daje? - folię paroizolacyją.....a folia wiadomo jak sie pali...- widziałem kiedys pożar izolacji wywołany nieszczelnością komina - w warstwie izolacji- i od komina w promieniu kilku metrów wełna była stopiona i spalona  - właśnie dzięki foliom paroizolacyjnym i paroprzepuszczalnym.... wiec z całym szacunkiem Pokerface ale trzymanie sie palności izolacji to chyba nie o to chodzi - o  zdrowy rozsądek bardziej

----------


## Pokerface

Farmi raz to palność a dwa właściwości. I trzy to prawdomówność wykonawcy. JAK by klienta informowali o rzeczywistych parametrach i ktoś by się na to decydował to tylko jego i wyłącznie jego wola. Na innych forach wyczytałem że autoryzowani wykonawcy, 16 cm piany s.......500 mówią że to odpowiednik wełny 40 cm i ludzie w przeświadczeniu, że to prawda wykonują. Tak samo ja się dałem m... innymi jakiś czas temu zrobić. A później koszta ogrzewania rosną i rosną :smile:  i g... z tej oszczędności wychodzi, obiecałem sobie że jak spotkam mojego wykonawcę to mu dam w r... na targach :smile:

----------


## jozek131

> nie szukając daleko post sprzed paru chwil na dowód prawdy w słowach *pokerface*
> 
> 
> gdyby komuś się chciało to dotyczył on
> http://www.purinova.com/product_prom...pianol-0310-NS


Ty podajesz link na piane pułsztywna o nazwie Izopianol to jest całkowicie co innego i ma słabe parametry ja proponuję pianę Selection500 , 15 cm piany mozna poruwnać do taniej wełny 40 cm  z Castoramy lub Alegro jak chcesz dobrze ocieplić wełną dom to aktualny koszt co się dowiadywałem wynosi 58 zł za m2

----------


## Jani_63

Nie wstyd Ci takie głupoty pisać?
Z jakiej lamby to wyliczyłeś?

----------


## Pokerface

Jak ja widzę takie wypowiedzi to mnie ....... jozek131!!! trzy razy pomyśl zanim postanowisz dotknąć klawiaturę i coś dalej napisać o cudownych właściwościach tej twojej piany. S500 mi brak słów innym pewnie też.

----------


## AGAWA1961

Witajcie -cały wieczór poświęciłam na poczytanie wiadomości o ociepleniu poddasza pianką.Prawdę mówiąc mam niemały zamęt.Sama otrzymałam ofertę na tego rodzaju usługę i myślałam, że tu coś znajdę na potwierdzenie, że ten wybór jest właściwy.Ale co do podjęcia decyzji jest jeszcze daleko.Wszyscy piszecie o dachu odeskowanym.U mnie dach jest nie odeskowany jest więźba folia paroprzepuszczalna,blachodachówka Czy w tym przypadku można zastosować pianę,czy nie naciągnie za bardzo folie.Oferta jaką otrzymałam to system pian zamkniętokomórkowych producent  Prodex System - EKOPRODUR S0329 komplet atestów klasa palności B2E   R=0,15/0,023=6.52M2 K/W    U=1/6.52=0,15 W/M2 K  Będę  wdzięczna za komentarz. :Confused:

----------


## Pokerface

Agawa piana może być, "Przegrody zewnętrzne wielomateriałowe powinny być tak kształtowane, aby opór dyfuzyjny kolejnych warstw malał od wewnątrz do zewnątrz". U ciebie to kwestia ceny i wykonawcy.

----------


## Jani_63

Mogę ewentualnie zrozumieć że chcesz promować jakieś e-wydawnictwo,
tylko co to ma wspólnego z tematem wątku? :offtopic:

----------


## jozek131

Witam 
Mam pytanie do Jani_63  jesteś doradcą do energooszczędzania to powiedz nam czy wełna mineralna ( obojętnie od jakiego producenta ) przechowywana na składzie budowlanym pod wiatą w porach deszczowych ma parametry te same jak na nadruku który znajduje się na opakowaniu ? . Piana poliuretanowa paro przepuszczalna powstaje na bazie wody i jej warunki wilgotne nie przeszkadzają tylko pomagają . :bye:

----------


## coulignon

> Piana poliuretanowa paro przepuszczalna powstaje na bazie wody i jej warunki wilgotne nie przeszkadzają tylko pomagają .


Masz rację. Woda jest znanym izolatorem. I najlepszym.

Jak mawia mój kolega w takich sytuacjach: "Boże coś Polskę...."  :Smile:

----------


## Jani_63

> Witam 
> (...)
> Piana poliuretanowa paro przepuszczalna powstaje na bazie wody i jej warunki wilgotne nie przeszkadzają tylko pomagają .


Woda izolatorem.
Coraz ciekawsze rzeczy piszesz.
Do tej pory myślałem że piany jednoskładnikowe twardnieją pod wpływem wilgoci z powietrza,
a dwuskładnikowym opartym na mieszaninie polioli i izocyjanianów mówiąc kolokwialnie - to zwisa.
Ty próbujesz nas (mnie) przekonać że piana Selection500 do izolacji wykorzystuje wodę.



> Masz rację. Woda jest znanym izolatorem. I najlepszym.
> 
> Jak mawia mój kolega w takich sytuacjach: "Boże coś Polskę...."


Ja bym raczej powiedział:
-"Boże Ty to widzisz nie grzmisz" 

Co do parametrów wełny przechowywanej pod wiatą odpowiedzi udzielił Ci _FlachBack_, praktyk mający o niej znacznie większą wiedzę niż moja.

----------


## ewa__77

> LUUDZIE- błagam was- skończcie z tym gniciem więźby- już nawet nie da się tego czytać.....
> oświećcie mnie skąd w więźbie dachowej miałoby się pojawić tyle wilgoci żeby zgniła więźba- chyba że wasze sufity /poddasza  naprawdę oddychają- to zaraz proponuję opatentować wasze rozwiązania.... i starać się o Nobla
> rozumiem wilgoć z dosychania więźby-ale izolacje układa się kiedy dach już jest  suchy i przy założeniu ze pokrycie dachowe jest szczelne- a jeżeli macie mokre krokwie to nawet najlepsza wełna od nich nawilżeje..- ale i tak przy dobrej membranie wszystko sobie z czasem powinno wyschnąć i tak powinno już pozostac na zawsze.
> 
> 
> DO ODPROWADZANIA WILGOCI Z PODDASZA SŁUŻY WENTYLACJA...


 A słyszałeś o wykraplaniu się pary wodnej wynikłej z różnicy temperatur?

----------


## ewa__77

> To jeżeli wilgoć jest dostarczana ciągle to co sie dzieje z wełną gdy mamy zapapowane deski..................
> Ja nadal zrozumiem wilgoć z dosychania więźby ale potem już nie zaakceptuje ani grama wody - wtedy przecież pogarsza sie izolacyjność każdej izolacji...


Gdy mamy zapapowane deski to wełna moknie - wykraplanie z różnicy temperatur - należy taki dach wentylowac.
I ja właśnie po przeczytaniu tego forum i kilku telefonach do wykonawców mam zamiar zrobić tak:
dach wiazar obity płyta osb na to izolacja przeciwodna membrana epdm - czyli super szczelnie od góry
od dołu pianka otwartokomórkowa ale pomiedzy górnym pasem wiazara a pianka szczelina 4-5cm dylatacyjno-wentylacyjna (otwory wentylacyjne w attyce) i mam nadzieje ze mi to wystarczy spokojnie spać żebydrewno nie gniło.

----------


## lotnik

> Witam,
> . Podobno eliminuje sie mostki termiczne, a własności pianki sa duzo lepsze (12 cm pianki odpowiada 25 cm wełny),,


Kit jak bycze jaja,
Żeby 12 cm pianki zastąpiło 25 cm wełny to pianka musiałaby mieć lambdę dwa razy lepszą. Pomijając mostki termiczne które w ociepleniu pianką są też bardzo duże, największym mostkiem termicznym sa krokwie, na które kładziemy druga warstwę wełny żeby je zniwelować. To tylko jeden wzór w obliczeniach więc sami policzcie a nie łykać bablaninę marketingową

----------


## ewa__77

> Kit jak bycze jaja,
> Żeby 12 cm pianki zastąpiło 25 cm wełny to pianka musiałaby mieć lambdę dwa razy lepszą. Pomijając mostki termiczne które w ociepleniu pianką są też bardzo duże, największym mostkiem termicznym sa krokwie, na które kładziemy druga warstwę wełny żeby je zniwelować. To tylko jeden wzór w obliczeniach więc sami policzcie a nie łykać bablaninę marketingową


no właśnie, skoro lambda podobra do wełny 0,35 (a nawet wełnę mozna znalezc lepsza 0,32) to jak moze wyjsc z obliczen taki sam współczynnik przenikania ciepła przy mniejszej grubości - dla takiego samego lambda bedzie identyczy. JAk mówie to w firmach to oni na to, że nie powinno sie dla pianki liczyc tym samym wzorem, ale takiego "specjalnego" wzoru jeszcze nie opracowano !!! ja jednak po analizie sobie pianke daruje

----------


## Jani_63

:big lol: Dobre z tym specjalnym wzorem  :smile: 
Ty to wiesz, ale "pianowcy" posługują się takimi tabelami
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4603109
do tego często mamiąc klientów parametrami uzyskanymi przez pianę zamknięto-komórkową, a tryskają otwarto-komórkową.

----------


## Pokerface

A oto ostatni wytwór który ściągnąłem ze strony

----------


## marcel232

Witam,

Widze w temacie pianki niewiele sie zmienilo. 
Rowniez u mnie...
ZADEN z wykonawcow izolacji z pianki nie chce mi dac gwarancji (pisemnej) na to, ze kostrukcja (wiezba i deskowanie) szczelnie zapapowane nie zgnije gdy sie je zapiankuje. Oczywiscie przez telefon twierdza, ze jak najbardziej nie ma z tym problemu ale pisemnej gwarancji nie chca dac. 
Zapala mi sie wtedy czerwone swiatlo jesli chodzi o ten sposob izolacji.

Dodatkowo byl u mnie przedstawiciel duzej firmy pomorskiej stawiajacej dachy i sprzedajacy pokrycia (od nich bralismy dachowke) i mowil, ze juz widzial w swojej karierze b. duzo dachow ktore po 10-15 latach uzytkowania po prostu zbutwialy bo deski i wiezba byly pozbawione wentylacji. 
Drewno bylo suche ale rozsypywalo sie przy dotyku - on nie zajmuje sie ociepleniem z welny - zeby nie bylo ze tak mowil bo chcial mnie na cos od siebie naciagnac  :smile: 

takze nie wiem co mam o tym myslec............
w sumie chcialbym pianke bo izolacja dokladnie wykonana, cieplejsza niz welna ale co z tego jak NIKT nie wie co sie stanie z wiezba i deskowaniem za 10-15 lat??

----------


## Pokerface

marcel232 co ci a gwarancji jak będzie miała obwarowania, skorzystasz nie z tej foli paroizolacyjnej co trzeba i gwarancja nie ważna źle wykończysz gniazda(prąd włącznik światła) też przepada gwarancja, nie polepisz foli na taśmę też po gwarancji, nie ta firma wykonawcza bez szkolenia też nie ma gwarancji
Znalazłem kiedyś coś takiego:
Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej dla materiału budowlanego podaje jego paroprzepuszczalność w odniesieniu do warunków określonych normowo dla powietrza. Wartość współczynnika dla danego materiału określa ile razy jest on mniej przepuszczalny dla pary wodnej niż tej samej grubości warstwa powietrza. 		
Przegrody zewnętrzne wielomateriałowe powinny być tak kształtowane, aby opór dyfuzyjny kolejnych warstw malał od wewnątrz do zewnątrz. 

 Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej dla poszczególnych materiałów budowlanych	
wełna mineralna	μ = 1
silikat, beton komórkowy, ceramika, keramzytobeton	μ = 5 - 10
korek	μ = 5 - 10
piana zamknięto-komórkowa 03/35	μ = 28   +/-10
styropian	μ = 30 - 250
klinkier	μ = 50 - 100
beton	μ = 70 - 150
drewno sosnowe	μ =163 - 300
paroizolacje	μ = 10000 - 90000
Tylko nie mogę znaleźć nigdzie info jaka ma papa mocowana mechanicznie.
Mi się wydaje że w twoim przypadku powinno być dobrze

Również znalazłem"im większa jest jej paro-przepuszczalność, tym mniej szczelna może być paroizolacja." patrząc odwrotnie jeżeli zrobisz szczelną paroizolacje to tez nie powinno być problemu ale to moje wnioski ze studiowania postów z internetu i artykułów.

----------


## marcel232

No i zdecydowalismy sie na pianke...

zamknieto-komorkowa, natrysk na deskowanie 20cm.
na to stelaz, dla swietego spokoju paroizolacja i plyta g-k. 

Decyzje podjelismy sami bez sluchania 'bajek' firm zajmujacych sie natryskiem. 
Zalety:
- dokladnosc wykonania
- szybkosc wykonania
- brak (albo zasadniczo ograniczona) mostkow termicznych. 

Mamy na 'oku' oferty 2 firm zajmujacych sie natryskiem - czas sie teraz potargowac  :smile: 

izolacje bedziemy wykonywac lipiec/sierpien aby wiezba i deski byly jak najbardziej wysuszone przed 'zamknieciem' ich pianka

----------


## Pokerface

marcel232 jaki to teraz koszt m2 na te 20 cm pianą zamknięto-komórkową ponad 31 Euro Brutto?
No to już taka porządna będzie to izolacja. :smile:  w sumie to taka jak powinna być.

----------


## marcel232

Witam,

Cena za 20cm to 97zl za m2 brutto.

----------


## Pokerface

Cena rewelacje, u mnie za sama pianę zamknięto-komórkową około 35 kg/m3 na ściany w przechowalni na 8,4 kg 20 cm zapłaciłem 95 zł brutto + robocizna 3 zł kg. Mam drugą komorę również do zrobienia. Jak możesz to zapodaj mi namiary na firmę na pw to  w maju może i mi zrobią za taką kasą i sztywną pianę to naprawdę warto.

----------


## marcel232

Oferta z firmy

http://www.piankapoliuretanowa.eu/

u mnie jest 270m2 do ocieplenia wiec to moze tez miec wplyw na nizsza cene

----------


## jozek131

> Witam,
> 
> Cena za 20cm to 97zl za m2 brutto.


Cena za usługę zbyt niska nie pokrywa kosztu materiału , na 20 centymetrową warstwę izolacji potrzeba około 8,4 kg materiału  co koszt kg wynosi 12,20,- zł  . To wynika ze firma która przygotowała tą ofertę pracuje charytatywnie    :wiggle:

----------


## Pokerface

86,50 zł brutto - 15 cm

----------


## jozek131

> 86,50 zł brutto - 15 cm


Jakiego producenta jest piana i jakiej gęstości  :cool:

----------


## marcel232

Czyli jozek co polecasz?? 

szukac drozej??

czy drozej = lepiej??

mam tez oferte 20cm za 105zl/m2 (www.eko-pur.pl)
jak i rowniez 130zl/m2 (www.saappur.com)

w sumie dom bedzie mnie kosztowal 1,2-1,4 mln zl wiec dla mnie to zadna roznica

----------


## Pokerface

Jozek to oferta z tej firmy co napisał Marcel 
Marcel o tej ostatniej firmie to się naczytałem na necie przed moją realizacją i jej nie polecam.
Drożęj=Lepiej niekoniecznie.
Marcel jeżeli masz w ofercie jaki to producent piany jaka gęstość i klasa palności, bo może być zamknięto-komórkowa i mieć kl pal F ta jest dużo tańsza ale palna jak ....... Również ważne jest to żeby było napisane że przetryskują mur łatę/belkę, zabezpieczają wszystko i posprzątają po sobie, przetryskują krokwie na jaką grubość "później po robocie można to podrzeć" i między krokwiami jaka grubość będzie minimum i czy zabierają śmieci po sobie. I to wszystko za te twoje 97 zł Brutto to nie widzę problemu.

----------


## marcel232

Witam,

Pianka (ta za 97zl) to EKOPRODUR S0329, Produkowana przez 'Prodex-system' Sp. z o.o. Warszawa. 
Pianka zamknieta o gestosci 35kg/m3, samogasnaca (wg PN-88/C-89297 - cokolwiek to znaczy...)

co zawiera umowa jeszcze nie wiem bo na razie poszukuje wykonawcy. 

krokwie u mnie maja 18cm, natrysk 20cm na deskowanie wiec nie powinno byc 'technicznych' przeszkod w mierzeniu grubosci

----------


## Pokerface

Znalazłem Aprobate do tej pianki tylko skończyła się w lipcu 2010 ciekawe czy ją odnowili???? :smile: 
Właściwości nie wyglądają źle :smile:  Dosyć tania oferta cenowo konkurencyjna.

----------


## marcel232

Przedluzyli aprobate do 2015 roku,

mam kopie w majlu z oferta..

A cena jak to z cena. 

najgorzej wypadl sappur z cena ponad 120zl za m2 przy piance lekkiej o lambda 0,032 - czyli tyle co dobra welna

----------


## jozek131

> Przedluzyli aprobate do 2015 roku,
> 
> mam kopie w majlu z oferta..
> 
> A cena jak to z cena. 
> 
> 
> najgorzej wypadl sappur z cena ponad 120zl za m2 przy piance lekkiej o lambda 0,032 - czyli tyle co dobra welna


Lambda  0,032 przy zamknięto komorowej pianie  to grubości to grubość piany około 7 cm  , przy grubości 20 cm to lambda będzie około  0,010  czy ta izolacja  na nasze warunki atmosferyczne jest  potrzebne , taką grubości stosuje sie do domów pasywnych  . Musicie wziąć pod uwagę ze przy pianie zamknięto komorowej musicie mieć wymuszona cyrkulację powietrza bo inaczej na pianie będzie się skraplać woda . :smile:

----------


## marcel232

Chyba miales na mysli wartosc U. 

Lambda to lambda ujednolicona jednostka przewodnosci cieplnej - nie wplywa na jej wartosc grubosc izolacji.

----------


## jozek131

Macie rację ze lambda jest stała  ja podawałem współczynnik U   . Lecz i tak stosować 20 cm piany jest zbędne .

wracam do marcel232 piana  EKOPRODUR S0329 kosztuje kl. 2,8 EUR.netto 
POLIURETAN SPRAY  - 2,5 EUR   netto
FONO SPRAY -  3,2 EUR  netto 
Ceny są z lutego 2011
To zastanawiam się w jaki sposób mu cena wychodzi 97 zł brutto  to nie pokrywa materiału     :roll eyes:

----------


## marcel232

jak kogos stac na ogrzewanie to izolowanie domu wogole jest zbedne - wystarczy kupic mocniejszy piec.

kazdy robi po swojemu. 

Przeliczeniowe U mojej sciany to 0,12, okna 7 komorowe z 3 szybami (przestrzen miedzy szybami wypelniona gazem szlachetnym - cieplejszych nie ma),
w domu bedzie pompa ciepla, wszedzie podlogowka, reku, klima, kominek z plaszczem. 
i teraz mialbym oszczedzac na paru cm izolacji pianka?

co do ceny to skad masz te ceny ktore tutaj podajesz??

----------


## jozek131

Ceny mam bezpośrednio od przedstawicieli handlowych ceny piany mogą być nisze lecz przy dużych zamówieniach .  :wiggle:

----------


## Pokerface

Tak jak tu nikt nic nie wiedział o piance tam teraz sami znawcy :smile:  I nawet ceny surowców mają :smile: 
Jozek131 zarobią z 5100 zł , 2,25 z kg jak sami mówili współczynnik U=0,115 W m2K ja najbardziej trafny na nasze warunki klimatyczne tym bardziej przy pompach ciepła, 270 m2 chłopaki tez się namachają tym pistoletem, czy czymś-tam

----------


## marcel232

Pokerface,

tak wlasciwie to nie wiem o co chodzi jozkowi??
pisze, ze 'za tanio',
ze za 'grubo' 

zaraz zacznie znowu namawiac na 'oddychajaca' (bardzo popularne slowo w budowlance) piane otwarto-komorkowa

----------


## jozek131

Koszt wykonania 1 m2 powinien wynosić około 125 zł m2 :wiggle:  bo na pewno żadna firma nie montuje piany charytatywnie . 
O otwarto komorowej pianie naranie nic nie pisałem tylko o wentylacji która powinna być zachowana .
I jak ktoś tanio wykonuje usługę w to są w tym ukryte koszty lub tanie materiały .

Piana zamknięto komorowa   materiał i montaż  


270 m2 x 0.2 = 54 m3 piany x 35 kl. = 1890 kl + około 5% odpad   = 1985 kl. X 11,2  zł  = 22 232 ,-  zł materiał  .
Koszty dodatkowe ;
- dostawa materiału na obiekt  10 zestawów koszt = 500,-
- Pracownicy wykonanie 270 m2 to około   100 godzin  x 40 zł = 4000,-zł
- agregat prądotwórczy  100 godzin  x 3 litrów oleju = 300 x 5.2 = 1560,- zł
- materiały dodatkowe  środki czyszczące i BHP  - 1000,- 
                                                                      ----------------------------------------
                                         Koszt wykonania bez zysku  = 29 292  / 270 = 108,50 zł m2 netto bez zysku 

CENA REALNA  ZA 1 m2 w granicach   -  125,- zł netto 
plus koszt dojazdu i noclegu jak jest to dalej nisz 150 kl od firmy bo wykonanie tylu metrów to około 3-:-4 dni

----------


## Pokerface

Widocznie im się opłaca :smile:  skoro mogą.

----------


## Jani_63

> Chyba miales na mysli wartosc U. 
> 
> Lambda to lambda ujednolicona jednostka przewodnosci cieplnej - nie wplywa na jej wartosc grubosc izolacji.


 To szczegół dla prawdziwego fACHOWCA  :wink: 




> Macie rację ze lambda jest stała  ja podawałem  współczynnik U   . Lecz i tak stosować 20 cm piany jest zbędne .
> 
> wracam do marcel232 piana  EKOPRODUR S0329 ...


Dobra, mniejsza o takie szczegóły. Lambda, współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła "U"
Ważne żeś marcel232 rzucił planowaną kwotą na dom,
więc fACHOWIEC kawałek z tego tortu chce wyrwać dla siebie  :big grin:   :big grin: 

A torcik całkiem, całkiem  :wink:

----------


## jozek131

> Pokerface,
> 
> tak wlasciwie to nie wiem o co chodzi jozkowi??
> pisze, ze 'za tanio',
> ze za 'grubo' 
> 
> zaraz zacznie znowu namawiac na 'oddychajaca' (bardzo popularne slowo w budowlance) piane otwarto-komorkowa


A ty wiesz że jak zrobisz pianą zamknięto komorową dom mieszkalny to go musisz wygłuszyć . :wiggle:

----------


## jozek131

> To szczegół dla prawdziwego fACHOWCA 
> 
> 
> Dobra, mniejsza o takie szczegóły. Lambda, współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła "U"
> Ważne żeś marcel232 rzucił planowaną kwotą na dom,
> więc fACHOWIEC kawałek z tego tortu chce wyrwać dla siebie  
> 
> A torcik całkiem, całkiem


Mnie na takim torciku nie zależy bo przy pianie zamknięto komorowej się potrzeba na machać solidnie .
A co do cen jak cena jest za niska to to firma montująca kombinuje z produktami bo ceny w całej Polsce są jednakowe . 
W Polsce ludzie są nauczeni przetargów ( wszystkie ceny ściągnięte do minimum ) a później plącz i lament FACHOWCY Źle WYKONALI   a szczegół tkwi w kasie  :stir the pot:

----------


## marcel232

czyli mam rozumiec, ze pianka nie nadaje sie do izolacji domkow jednorodzinnych??

bo jest 'za tania', bo trzeba ja 'wygluszac' a jak nie 'wyglusze' to co sie stanie?

czyli 'najlepiej' zostac przy tradycyjnej welnie??

----------


## jozek131

Jak znalazłeś wykonawcę co ci w tej cenie zagwarantuje montaż prawdziwą pianę o nazwie EKOPRODUR S0329 to brać .
Piana zamknięto komorowa ma bardzo dobrą izolacyjności lecz ma jeden mankament jest twarda i w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych powstaje głuchy dźwięk a płyty gipsowe to dodatkowo wzmacniają ( pianę twarda o gęstości 35 kg /m2 stosuje się od ponad 50 lat głównie w ociepleniach hal produkcyjnych  i magazynów )  , to dlatego napisałem że pianę potrzeba wygłuszyć bo ten temat przerabiałem . Dodatkowo jak nałożysz pianę twardą na krokwie i elementy drewniane to licz się z tym że drewno będzie się skurczało  i odrywało od piany ( nie miłe efekty szumów i trzasków  w nocy )  gdy silne wiatry wieją to na poddaszu zgrzyty i trzaski .  Ja nigdy nie odradzam piany tylko klient powinien wiedzieć o problemach które mogą wystąpić jak inwestuje w coś drogiego  .

----------


## Pokerface

Jozek131 głuchy efekt powstaje jak się puknie w płytę gk gdzie jest co najmniej 5 cm pustej przestrzeni miedzy gk a pianą :big tongue:  Jak drewno schnie to sie kurczy hmmm to ciekawe stwierdzenie. Piana ma właściwości konstrukcyjne w wiec i wzmacnia dach. Kurczenie i odrywanie hmm ciekawe stwierdzenia tu wysuwasz ja tam wiem, że drewno potrafi się odkształcić pod wpływem schnięcia ale żeby kurczyć, że piana możne dostać skurczy to wiem przy wadliwym jej nakładaniu i proporcjach może się skurczyć po czasie. Skoro piana wypełnia wszystkie puste przestrzenie  szczeliny miedzy łatami usztywnia to gdzie to drewno ma uciekać i po co wtedy stosować gdziekolwiek to pianę? Stare młyny katedry hydroizolację itp z tego co widze w aprobacie ma 28 U +/- paroprzepuszczalności czyli w zupełności wystarczy aby drewno sobie powoli schło. To mamy rozumieć ze płyty warstwowe tez przenoszą hałas drgania i trzeba je wygłuszać bo metal pod słońcem w lato się rozszerza i konstrukcja np hali pracuje? to co płyty tez się lamią i pękają. A twoje pojęcie drogiego pozostawiam inwestorowi do  rozstrzygnięcia. Mnie tam się wydaje, że jesteś małym wykonawcą, który drogo kupuje surowiec ma w lisingu maszynę i nie może konkurować na runku usług natrysku piana bo na to mi wygląda. I nasłuchał się na targach jakie to ludzie kokosy pozarabiali na pianie :smile:  i zęby kupić maszynę i samemu zacząć.

----------


## marcel232

Co do 'trzeszczenia' dachu podczas wiatorow (pracy wiezby) to pianka ma tu niewiele wspolnego.

Mieszkam teraz w mieszkaniu dwupoziowym, sypialnia jest na poddaszu i...tez wszystko trzeszczy przy silnych wiatrach. 

a dach zaizolowany jest tradycyjnie, deskowanie, welna, stelaz, plyty g-k.

I jozek powiedz mi jedno: skoro jak slysze zajmujesz sie wykonawstwem izolacji z pianki dlaczego ja tak odradzasz???

----------


## jozek131

Proszę wy testować twarda pianę i dać odpowiedź po kilku latach , ja to przetestowałem .

A czy maszyna jest w leasingu czy za gotówkę kupiona koszty amortyzacji są takie same , ja styczności z twardą pianą mam 7 lat a z miękką   2 lata  i wiem gdzie dany produkt powinien być zamontowany . Drewno na dach powinno być suche lecz kto ma czas go sezonować  , a gdy jest wilgotne to na pewno się skurcza .

----------


## marcel232

No i doszlismy do sedna sprawy...

twarda piana jest BE natomiast otwarta jest OK. 

takie same majle dostawalem od innych firm mowiacych o tym, ze piany otwarte sa niedobre i do izolacji termicznych to tylko zamkniete. 

ile otwartej piany musialbym polozyc zeby miec U=0,12 (bo takie mam sciany w domu) ?

----------


## jozek131

254 mm to współczynnik przenikania U =0,15 W/Km2

----------


## marcel232

a co z wilgocia wchodzaca w taka izolacje?

----------


## jozek131

ORYGINALNA PIANA SEALECTION 500 – OPIS PRODUKTU
SEALECTION 500 to lekka piana do natrysku hydrodynamicznego, produkcji
DEMILEC USA LLC, wprowadzona na polski rynek w 2009 roku. Produkt wyznacza nowe
standardy jakości i efektywności energetycznej w szeroko pojętym budownictwie.
SEALECTION 500 to izolacja charakteryzująca się błyskawiczną aplikacją i
stanowiąca całkowicie innowacyjny produkt w dziedzinie izolacji termicznych i akustycznych.
Unikatowymi cechami wyróżniającymi pianę na rynku poliuretanów jest jej budowa oparta
na strukturze otwartych komórek (98%) oraz paro-przepuszczalność - tak ważna dla
zdrowego budownictwa mieszkalnego.
Wyrób Demilec znacząco redukuje straty energii. W związku z tym, wykonawcy są w
stanie dopasować systemy HVAC (Systemy Klimatyzacji i Wentylacji) większych powierzchni
mniejszymi nakładami. W niektórych przypadkach wielkość urządzeń HVAC została zredukowana
aż do 40%, a koszty ogrzewania i klimatyzacji aż do 50%.
Praca z oryginalnym systemem SEALECTION 500 to jednokrotny, szybki natrysk (do 300
m2 jednego dnia!). Pozwala uniknąć stosowania czasochłonnych i problematycznych folii
paroizolacyjnych i paro-przepuszczalnych a także elementów mocujących. System pozwala
dotrzeć do trudno dostępnych miejsc. Podczas aplikacji, SEALECTION 500 zwiększa swoją
objętość aż 120 razy, formując w ciągu 15 sekund półsztywną barierę, wypełniającą pęknięcia,
szczeliny, łączenia i puste przestrzenie, skutecznie niwelując niepożądane przenikanie temperatur.
Raz zaizolowany formułą Demilec obiekt utrzymuje swoje właściwości cieplne przez
całe ,,życie budynku”, inaczej niż w przypadku tradycyjnych izolacji, gdzie czas i temperatura
mają wpływ na pogorszenie parametrów i obniżenie skuteczności termicznej.
Piana jest nanoszona bezpośrednio na deskowanie, blachę, beton, płytę OSB i folię, podwyższając
ogólną efektywność energetyczną budynków, a także:
•Poprawia jakość powietrza wewnątrz
•Eliminuje w dużym stopniu przepływy powietrza przez przegrody, redukując ucieczki ciepła
podczas chłodów i napływ gorącego powietrza podczas upałów
•Redukuje i kontroluje hałas
•Minimalizuje zniszczenia powodowane zaciekającym deszczem i nie kumuluje wilgoci
•Zwiększa bezpieczeństwo użytkowników poprzez znaczne zastosowanie nietoksycznych
składników
SEALECTION 500, jako lekką pianę otwarto komórkową, wyróżnia fakt posiadania aprobaty
technicznej dopuszczającej do stosowania w budownictwie, nie tylko na terenie Polski,
ale w całej Unii Europejskiej.
Produkt posiada Europejską Aprobatę Techniczną (E.T.A.) o stopniu zgodności 3,
stanowiącą (podobnie jak normy zharmonizowane) - dokument odniesienia w procedurze oceny
zgodności pozwalającej na oznakowanie CE wyrobów budowlanych. Wyrób posiada także Atest
PZH oraz klasyfikację ITB w zakresie reakcji na ogień.
Innowacją na skalę europejską jest możliwość instalacji piany przez cały rok,
niezależnie od zewnętrznych warunków atmosferycznych - także w ujemnych temperaturach!
W przeciwieństwie do innych wyrobów tego typu, produkowanych zazwyczaj przy
współudziale poliestrów (strefy klimatyczne ciepłe), SEALECTION 500 jest produkowana
przy współudziale polieterów, zapewniających dokładną powtarzalność produkcyjną i
stabilność parametrów termicznych bez względu na temperatury zewnętrzne i upływ czasu.
Dlatego też autentyczna SEALECTION 500 posiada jakościową gwarancję producenta
obejmującą okres ,,życia budynku” !
SEALECTION 500 to miliony półsztywnych, otwartych komórek pochłaniających fale dźwiękowe
o różnych częstotliwościach, sprawiając iż możliwe jest wykonanie ścian i sufitów według Sound
Transmission Class, w zakresach STC 50 i więcej! Wszystkie domy, budynki i pomieszczenia
izolowane przedmiotową pianą wykazują wysoką ochronę przed hałasem.
Dość ciche pomieszczenia charakteryzują się wygłuszeniem pomiędzy 30-50 dB. Natomiast
np. kina domowe emitują dźwięki do 100 dB, co oznacza, iż by zapewnić optymalne wyciszenie w
domu, ściany potrzebują standardu STC w granicach 50 i więcej.
Typowa konstrukcja drewniana, izolowana metodą tradycyjną, z dwóch stron obłożona płytą
gipsowo-kartonową, posiada standard STC 27-34. System kina domowego emituje dźwięki
przekraczające 70 dB w pomieszczeniu o typowej konstrukcji drewnianej. Natomiast ściana
zbudowana z użyciem piany SEALECTION 500, w tych samych warunkach emituje dźwięki tylko
na poziomie 50 dB, a więc jest o 75% ciszej.
Ochrona środowiska
Unikatowa formuła SEALECTION 500 jest w znacznym stopniu oparta na odnawialnych surowcach
naturalnych. Tworzy energooszczędną bezszwową - jednolitą izolację cieplną, bez mostków
termicznych, stanowiąc jednocześnie przyjazny środowisku produkt tej gałęzi przemysłu na rynku
światowym, stworzony na bazie oleju sojowego i wody.
Chroniony patentem skład zawiera ponad 20% odnawianych zasobów naturalnych, jest
oparta na olejach warzywnych i składnikach podlegających procesom recyklingu. Pianę wyróżnia
także brak zawartości związków rakotwórczych i alergicznych. Piana SEALECTION 500 nie
zawiera związków typu CFC i HCFC (tradycyjna nazwa "freony"), niszczących warstwę ozonową
w atmosferze i zakazanych w większości krajów, zgodnie z podpisanymi traktatami międzynarodowymi.
Ewenementem na skalę światową jest fakt, że czynnikiem spieniającym nie są tu w/w
niepożądane i szkodliwe związki chemiczne ale PARA WODNA!
SEALECTION 500 jest wyjątkowym produktem posiadającym certyfikat LEED
(Leadership in Environmental and Energy Design). Jest to program federalny o najwyższych wymogach
promujący ,,zielone" i energooszczędne budownictwo w USA. Piana nie tylko spełnia,
ale przewyższa parametry LEED.
LEED to także amerykański system certyfikacji dla inwestycji zrównoważonych w budownictwie.
Pod względem popularności przewyższa takie systemy jak BREEAM (Wielka Brytania)
i DGNB (Niemcy). Systemy te nie konkurują ze sobą. Każdy z nich jest nadzorowany i administrowany
przez Radę Zielonego Budownictwa (Green Building Council) danego kraju, która z kolei
należy do WGBC, Światowej Rady Zielonego Budownictwa (World Green Building Council).
Dla inwestycji rządowych w USA The Leadership in Energy & Environmental Design jest
obowiązkowy. W Polsce Technologia Demilec stała się obiektem żywego zainteresowania
szerokiego przekroju społeczności, począwszy od prywatnych inwestorów i właścicieli nieruchomości
poprzez fabryki domów, deweloperów a skończywszy na konserwatorach zabytków, Akademiach
Technicznych i mediach.
Zebrane zalety piany SEALECTION 500:
•znaczne podniesienie sprawności energetycznej budynków, dostrzegalne w comiesięcznych
niższych kosztach utrzymania obiektu
•zmniejszenie obciążenia konstrukcji dachów i ścian
•wysoka adhezja do praktycznie wszystkich materiałów stosowanych w budownictwie
•korzystny stosunek całkowitej ceny instalacji do najwyższej jakości
•szybkość instalacji (jednokrotny natrysk do 300 m2 dziennie, z czasem zastygnięcia 15 s.)
•szczelność (brak mostków termicznych) eliminująca straty ciepła spowodowane konwekcją
•brak ograniczeń instalacyjnych w konstrukcjach o skomplikowanych kształtach
•brak ostrego zapachu przy natrysku i bezwonność w czasie użytkowania budynku
•zatrzymanie w budynku ciepła z jednoczesnym efektem ,,oddychania"
•znakomite wygłuszenie (produkt stosowany w studiach nagrań, kinach domowych,
gabinetach lekarskich, salach wykładowych),
•usztywnienie konstrukcji budynku (szczególnie pożądane w domach szkieletowych)
•ekologia (najbardziej przyjazny produkt tej gałęzi na rynku światowym, stworzony na bazie
wody i oleju sojowego)
•trwałość – właściwości fizyczne i parametry nie zanikają w wyniku utleniania lub
czasowego zamoknięcia (spowodowanego np. miejscowym uszkodzeniem dachu)
•parametry przeciwwilgociowe 4 razy przewyższające dane najlepszych folii
paroizolacyjnych.
•zabezpieczenie przed pyłkami i kurzem
•brak zawartości substancji atrakcyjnych dla gryzoni i insektów
•długoterminowa gwarancja jakości produktu
•instalacja wyłącznie przez profesjonalnych autoryzowanych wykonawców grupy PGIN
Innowacyjność i zalety piany SEALECTION 500 zostały docenione na targach
branżowych: I Miejsce Targów Kielce 2010, I Miejsce targów Katowice 2010, II miejsce
targów Kraków 2010 oraz wyróżnienia podczas imprez targowych w Opolu i Pietrowicach.

----------


## Pokerface

Jozek  a w d..u..p..ę sobie wsadź to twoja piane z lambda 0,037 jak nie jeszcze gorsza i klasa palności F, pewnie to ty byłeś na targach budmie w Poznaniu i lądowałeś mi te kity o tych właściwościach cudownej piany. I nie reklamuj tego swojego gówna bo to sie do niczego nie nadaje a ubezpieczalnie to trzeba błagać żeby ubezpieczyli przez was izolowany budynek. Klasę palności podajecie za płytą gk i tak samo z przenikalności cieplną. cudowna klasa palności F: :big grin: : :big grin:  :big grin: 

marcel tego jego badziewia to 33 centymetry żeby osiągnąć zbliżony współczynnik
np purinowy tym co ja mam zrobione 28 cm - E samogasnący


Marcel przy izolacji to pytanie czy potrzebujemy miejsca czy na miejscu nam nie zależy a chcemy lepiej mieć wyizolowany. Tana otwarto komórkowa o tych samych właściwościach co zamknięto jest przeważnie 10 zl tańsza na m2.

----------


## marcel232

No wlasnie czytalem o parametrach lambda,

na scianach domu mam 20cm styro o lambda 0,031 a na dach mialbym dawac cos o ,037?? to musialbym prawie 30cm natrysnac czyli tyle co welny. 
ale poza tym to wiadomo nie o kase chodzi. 

nie chce czegos co przepuszcza pare wodna bo jak pisalem wczesniej mam SZCZELNIE zapapowane deski. w lipcu/sierpniu mam zamiar zamknac to sztywna piana i zapomniec o problemie. a o 'oddychanie' domu zadba reku

----------


## jozek131

> Jozek  a w d..u..p..ę sobie wsadź to twoja piane z lambda 0,037 jak nie jeszcze gorsza i klasa palności F, pewnie to ty byłeś na targach budmie w Poznaniu i lądowałeś mi te kity o tych właściwościach cudownej piany. I nie reklamuj tego swojego gówna bo to sie do niczego nie nadaje a ubezpieczalnie to trzeba błagać żeby ubezpieczyli przez was izolowany budynek. Klasę palności podajecie za płytą gk i tak samo z przenikalności cieplną. cudowna klasa palności F::
> 
> marcel tego jego badziewia to 33 centymetry żeby osiągnąć zbliżony współczynnik
> np purinowy tym co ja mam zrobione 28 cm - E samogasnący
> 
> 
> Marcel przy izolacji to pytanie czy potrzebujemy miejsca czy na miejscu nam nie zależy a chcemy lepiej mieć wyizolowany. Tana otwarto komórkowa o tych samych właściwościach co zamknięto jest przeważnie 10 zl tańsza na m2.


Widzę ze jesteś mocno wkurzony na wykonawcę który ci montował piane S-500  napisz co się dzieje jaki jest problem i po jakim czasie wystąpił . Ja wykonałem S-500*  76 domów i nie stwierdziłem żadnego problemu a cześć ich ma już po dwa sezony grzewcze  jestem bardzo ciekawy co jest za problem i kto to wykonywał . Bo piana S-500 ma gwarancję dożywotnią czy ty tą gwarancję dostałeś . Na spotkaniu grupy w grudniu 2010 r w PGIN  był poruszony temat że kturyś z wykonawców stosował zamiennik i został wykluczony z grupy . Podpytam i dam odpowiedź .

----------


## Jani_63

Ale bełkot marketingowy



> na strukturze otwartych komórek (98%) oraz paro-przepuszczalność - *tak ważna dla
> zdrowego budownictwa mieszkalnego.*


I do tego izolacja termiczna płucami domu  :big tongue:

----------


## marcel232

No jest jeden belkot, 

wystarczy wejsc na stronke www.pgin.org i sprobowac znalezc w danych technicznach lambde. 

nigdzie tez nie pisza, ze ma gorsze wlasciwosci izolacyjne od....welny.

i niech mi tez ktos wytlumaczy na czym polega ten fenomen 'oddychajacej izolacji' ???

jakim cudem zadeskowany, zapapowany, zapiankowany dach ma oddychac??? oddychanie to wymiana powietrza zapewniona przez wentylacje. 
chyba nieporzadanym efektem jest wymiana powietrza przez przegrody??

----------


## Pokerface

http://www.vttexpertservices.fi/file...TA_09_0129.pdf
http://www.optimumterm.pl/img/awards_pdf/28.pdf
oto link do aprobaty technicznej selacjtion 500
klasa palności F
lambda nawet jeszcze gorzej niż myslałem 0,0395
Zastanów się co proponujesz ludziom, ciekawe czy im mówisz o tej klasie palności tak jak twoi koledzy z targów!!!!

"F- wyrób bardzo łatwopalny (najniższa klasa), wydzielający bardzo dużo energii, przyczyniający się do tak szybkiego rozwoju pożaru, że określanie poziomu wytwarzania dymu i kropli nie ma już znaczenia; uwaga
- również wyrób niezbadany, niesklasyfikowany, o którym nic pewnego nie możemy powiedzieć." cytat z encyklopedii budowlanej

----------


## jozek131

dom ocieplony wełna mineralną też sie spali nic wolniej jak piana ,  tylko więcej śmieci zostanie do sprzątania i nikt nie lamentuje .

----------


## zefirispka

Witam Panowie. Śledzę Waszą dyskusję od jakiegoś czasu. Teraz postanowiłem dodać swoje, amatorsko-inwestorskie 3 grosze. Sam napisałem do jednej z wymienionych tu firm. Dostałem dość korzystną ofertę  84 zł/m2, ale zastanawia mnie jedno. Firma daje z jednej strony 10 lat gwarancji, nieco niżej podaje, że pianka ma żywotność do 40 lat. No dobrze, niech będzie i pół wieku, ale co dalej. Jak to wymienić, kiedy straci parametry?  Odpadnie samo, mam to zeskrobać, czy budować nowy dach razem z więźbą? Ten fakt powoduje, że raczej skłaniam się ku wełnie mineralnej, bo nawet, jak ktoś tu napisał, opadanie, albo po prostu czas użycia minie, wtedy demontuję płyty G-K i wymieniam. W przypadku pianki po prostu tego nie widzę. Chyba, że macie na to sposób, wtedy chętnie poczytam.

----------


## Jani_63

> dom ocieplony wełna mineralną też sie spali nic wolniej jak piana ,  tylko więcej śmieci zostanie do sprzątania i nikt nie lamentuje .


 No wreszcie konkretny argument przemawiający za pianą SEALECTION 500  :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## Pokerface

A czytał ktoś kiedyś regulamin forum miało być bez firm i krypto reklamy  a tu się aż roi od tego. 
A z tym utlenianiem piany to hmm jak rozmawiałem z jak to się nazywa technik/konstruktor/technolog ten co misksuje pianę mówił o utracie 2% grubości na 20 lat. O utracie właściwości nic nie wspominał twierdził że piana nie jest wystawiona na warunki szkodliwe czy przyśpieszające jakiś tam proces i nie traci właściwości chodziło chyba o UV.

Znalazłem taką ciekawostkę jeszcze i to na stronie jednej z znanych firm:
http://www.kumibex.pl/pdf/case01_10_03_2011.pdf

Szczycą się tym jak nie wiem co budowa przegrody piana otwarto ileś tam cm piana zamknięto-komórkowa deski i...   jak to się ma do budowy która mówi o paroprzepuszczalności mój inspektor budowlany powiedział że to zoonk na lata bo najpierw duża paroprzepuszczlanośc później mała  i gdzie ta para ma uciec???

----------


## Jani_63

Twój inspektor ma oczywiście rację.
W przypadku stosowania materiałów o różnej paro-przepuszczalności układa się je zawsze warstwami od najmniejszej (najwiekszy opór dyfuzyjny) do największej licząc od wewnątrz do zewnątrz.

----------


## coulignon

> ...... na tyle skuteczną hydroizolację, że nie dopuściła do zalania wodą niższych kondygnacji budynku


a potem piana wciągnęła ogień i trzyma go wewnątrz zamkniętej struktury już 2 lata... Koszty ogrzewania spadły do zera..

Temat powoli robi się S-F. :wink:

----------


## Pokerface

Ciekawe czy inwestor się cieszy, że to ma na dachu? :smile:  :big grin:  :big grin: : Pewnie ta, że ma materiał który sam grzeje :big grin:  :big grin: : rozpala się i gaśnie :smile:  II zbiera wilgoć, i później będzie działał jak nawilżacz powietrza.

----------


## marcel232

90 Netto za 20cm grubosci + Vat 8%,

do zrobienia 270m2

----------


## Rom-Kon

Boże! Ty patrzysz i nie grzmisz!

... i to byłoby tyle...

ps. wolę bajki robotów S. Lema.

----------


## pedronx

Marcel i jak wybory. Na co się zdecydowałeś?

----------


## Pokerface

Czyżby otwarto-komórkowa 16 cm? :smile:  no to bo to jak 32 cm wełny "przecież" i 80 zł m2? :big grin:  :big grin: : :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: <lol2>

----------


## jozek131

Co wam się tu nie podoba w tym nakładaniu że tak krytykujecie . :wiggle:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Waść przesadzasz, skręcanie, nitowanie i inne patologie 
> 
> I jak można być tak bezczelnym? wiem skoro znajduje się frajer, to dlaczego pod pretekstem super izolacji nie skroić dziada.


 ...no i co się Waść tak naindyczył? jeśli to jest standard wykonania poddasza pianką to nie widzę żadnego problemu... nawet mi się to podoba... a co...

----------


## aadamuss24

Witam. Co lepiej dać na wygłuszenie ścianek działowych w konstrukcji drewnianej obłożonej boazerią - piankę czy wełnę ? Co bardziej wytłumi ? Jak to wychodzi cenowo, co jest tańsze a co droższe. Grubość ścianek do ustalenia w zależności od potrzeb - od 12-24 cm. Czy duża różnica może być pomiędzy 12 cm a np. 16 ? pozdr adam

----------


## Pokerface

Rom ... to tak w Polsce wygląda z grubsza, nie tak ja na filmach na you... jak nakładają w szkieletów-kę a później przycinają, jak by tak mieli robić w Polsce cena była by o 30 zł większa jak znam życie :smile:  A tym bardziej jak to zamknięto-komórkowa to byłby zoonk z przycinaniem :smile:  Najczęściej wykonawcy podchodzą pianą pod stelaż i tak zostawiają a to co wystaje to przy okazji montażu g-k przycinają

----------


## jozek131

> Witam. Co lepiej dać na wygłuszenie ścianek działowych w konstrukcji drewnianej obłożonej boazerią - piankę czy wełnę ? Co bardziej wytłumi ? Jak to wychodzi cenowo, co jest tańsze a co droższe. Grubość ścianek do ustalenia w zależności od potrzeb - od 12-24 cm. Czy duża różnica może być pomiędzy 12 cm a np. 16 ? pozdr adam


Piana poliuretanowa otwarto komorowa o gr. 7 cm redukuje hałasy około 70 decybeli  jest na to certyfikat , stosuje się to do studium i kin . :wiggle:

----------


## aadamuss24

Jak się to ma do wełny ? lepiej czy gorzej ? Jaka powinna być redukcja hałasu pomiedzy pokojami ? czyli ile pianki/wełny ? pozdr adam

----------


## jozek131

Przy pianie poliuretanowej otwarto komorowej  S 500 zastosowanie 7,5 cm piany i 2 płyty GK całości   gr. ścianki  10 cm  redukcja hałasu około 70 Decybeli

----------


## Pokerface

Z poradnika budowlanego"Ścianka działowa o grubości 150 mm, wykonana w systemie suchej zabudowy (podwójne poszycie z płyt gipsowo-kartonowych o grubości 12,5mm) z wypełnieniem z wełny mineralnej o grubości 100 mm pozwala osiągnąć izolacyjność akustyczną na poziomie 56 dB (czyli o 10 dB lepszą od wymaganej dla pomieszczeń mieszkalnych)" jozek ta twoja piana to żadna rewelacja :big grin:

----------


## farmi

a może któryś z uczonych forumowiczów pokusi się o opinię - jaki wpływ na izolacyjność aukustyczną, termiczną ma nieliniowość struktury pianki- tzn każda natryśnięta warstwa pianki ma swoją specyficzną powłokę (lekko śliskawą) i w różnym stopniu nierówną (zbąblowaną). wg mnie każda taka warstwa stanowi swego rodzaju osobną przegrodę . Tak sie zastanawiam czy ma to jakiś wpływ na parametry materiału- gdyż zapewne gdziekolwiek próbki poddawane są badaniu - bada się raczej próbki wycięte z większego płata do kształtu kostki.
Zastanawia mnie czy mogą się różnić parametry np mojego poddasza gdzie mam około 25 cm pianki otwartokomórkowej  natryskiwane kilkoma warstwami na krzyż 
 albo twarda piana gr 5 cm natryskiwana właśnie dziś  :smile: wieloma warstwami jako podkład pod podłogówkę....

----------


## Pokerface

farmi ja zgłębiałem ten temat przy izolacji posadzki na właściwości izolacyjne nie ma to wpływu w ilu warstwach będzie to natryskiwane, natomiast badając nacisk na 1m2 ma, podobno czym więcej warstw tym piana wytrzymuje większy nacisk standardowo na posadzkę piana o gęstości wdł aprobaty 35 kg/m3 ma 230 kpa  a czym się różni nakładanie na krzyż zużyciem surowca na-pewno i estetyką wykonania w przypadku posadzki, a tak to myślę że niczym więcej masz wykonawcę pod nosem zapytaj sie ma ponoć doświadczenie to będzie wiedział :smile:

----------


## gin

Zabudowy poddaszy G-K  wykonywane sa w starych technologiach i zarówno inwestor jak większośc wykonawców posiada znikomą wiedze tym zakresie.Połączenie pianki  jako ocieplenia  z dziurawa technologia zabudowy poddaszy to bardzo ciekawa mieszanka. Czy ktoś z wykonawców ocieplenia poinformował swego inwestora ze tego typu zabudowa G-K wymaga szczelnosci i staranności wykonania w połączeniu z nowymi technologiami nie sądze :wink: . Mysle że wrecz odwrotnie sam polecił kolege albo sami zrobili bo co to za problem dzis  połozyć regipsy ? Inwestor odebrał zadowolony standartowe wykonanie regipsów i spi spokojnie bo nie ma zielonego pojęcia co za bubla  kupił ale psy szczekaja a karawana jedzie dalej.
 cos w temacie http://profiltech.com.pl

----------


## jozek131

> Z poradnika budowlanego"Ścianka działowa o grubości 150 mm, wykonana w systemie suchej zabudowy (podwójne poszycie z płyt gipsowo-kartonowych o grubości 12,5mm) z wypełnieniem z wełny mineralnej o grubości 100 mm pozwala osiągnąć izolacyjność akustyczną na poziomie 56 dB (czyli o 10 dB lepszą od wymaganej dla pomieszczeń mieszkalnych)" jozek ta twoja piana to żadna rewelacja


Ja  zauważyłem że jesteś mocnym sympatykiem wełny mineralnej i przekonanie taką osobę na nową technologię jest nie możliwe , 
Ty żeby osiągnąć redukcje hałasu do 70 dB  musisz ścianę dosyć solidnie pogrubić lub nowinkami kombinować . :popcorn:

----------


## amigo1974

> ja jestem tez zdania ze musi byc dana szczelina wentylacyjna przy pełnym deskowaniu do szybszego odprowadzenia wilgoci i natrysk na krokwie obowiąskowo kamera termowizyjna  wykrywa dosc spore straty na krokwiach


Czy gdybym chciał dać 10cm piany od dołu na strop jako izolację między kondygnacjami czy można by tą pianę dać na folię którą się daje pod podłogówkę?

----------


## jozek131

Piana chwyta się każdego materiału może być też folia  :bye:

----------


## R&K

> Zabudowy poddaszy G-K  wykonywane sa w starych technologiach i zarówno inwestor jak większośc wykonawców posiada znikomą wiedze tym zakresie.Połączenie pianki  jako ocieplenia  z dziurawa technologia zabudowy poddaszy to bardzo ciekawa mieszanka. Czy ktoś z wykonawców ocieplenia poinformował swego inwestora ze tego typu zabudowa G-K wymaga szczelnosci i staranności wykonania w połączeniu z nowymi technologiami nie sądze. Mysle że wrecz odwrotnie sam polecił kolege albo sami zrobili bo co to za problem dzis  połozyć regipsy ? Inwestor odebrał zadowolony standartowe wykonanie regipsów i spi spokojnie bo nie ma zielonego pojęcia co za bubla  kupił ale psy szczekaja a karawana jedzie dalej.
>  cos w temacie http://profiltech.com.pl


Gin -  a jak się to wszystko ma do tego ??
---------------------------
 zacząłem się tym interesować i mam mętlik w głowie

maile od 2 wykonawców 
-------------------------------------
Witam,

Cena za docieplenie pianą miękką grubość 15cm wraz z robocizną to około 70zł netto za metr kwadratowy.
Proszę mi jeszcze powiedzieć w jakim mieście znajduje się dom oraz jakie zabezpieczenie przy liczniku, 25 czy 32A.
Czas aplikacji jeden dzień, nie ma konieczności dawania ostatniej warstwy folii pod kartongips. Dobrze aby były już wieszaki lub stelaż pod kartongips i wszystkie roboty "mokre". 
----
Nie stosujemy piany zamkniętokomórkowej na poddasza. Ponieważ dach wtedy nie oddycha tak jak przy pianie otwartokomórkowej i może powstać problem z drewnem i kartongipsem.
Jeżeli Pan chce możemy zastosować 20cm piany otwartej.
----
mamy w ofertę taką pianę, ale piany twarde są z przeznaczeniem na termo i hydroizolację dachów płaskich od zewnątrz, fundamentów, hal, elementów betonowych, metalowych, kurników, przechowalni owoców itp.
Zamknięte drewno taką pianą nie ma jak oddychać i po paru latach "nic" z niego nie zostaje. 
Pianę twardą na poddasza stosują w krajach ciepłych (Hiszpania, Portugalia, Włochy itp), są w Polsce firmy które stosują pianę twarda na poddasza ale klimat naszego regionu jest bardzo surowy, w lecie bardzo gorąco w zimie bardzo zimno i złym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie takiej piany w naszym klimacie.
Firmy które namawiają klientów na poddasza zaizolowane pianą twardą po prostu naciągają ich ponieważ proponują np 10cm grubość a 1cm to około 12zł a to już jest bardzo duży koszt (proszę uważać na firmy które proponują pianę twardą w dziwnie niskich cenach np. 10cm za 80zł bo zazwyczaj jest to piana bez polskich dokumentów lub mieszana z wodą).
proszę się jeszcze dobrze zastanowić na rodzajem piany, ponieważ jest w Polsce dużo przypadków gdzie dachy po 2 - 5 latach nadają się do wymiany a to już jest ogromny koszt.
----
Folia, krokiew z 3 stron jest pokryta szczelnie pianą wiec możliwość oddychania jest bardzo ograniczona. Nawet przy rekuperacji wilgoć dostaje się do struktury dachu i przy piane twardej skrapla się na pianie. Przy pianie miękkiej wilgoć przechodzi przez pianę i wychodzi na zewnątrz. Kolejny minus jest taki że gdy wystąpi gdzieś przeciek np przy kominie itp to woda przy pianie twardej nie przedostanie się do środka i będzie cały czas występować pomiędzy blachą a drewnem co spowoduje o wiele szybsze zniszczenie drewna. Przy pianie miękkiej w miejscu przecieku woda grawitacyjnie przejdzie przez pianę i będzie Pan wiedział że przeciek występuje i szybko go naprawić. 
Przy pianie miękkiej nie stosuję się folii paroizolacyjnej ponieważ piana działa jako membrana.
"e-serwis" Tomasz Kielar 
----------------------------------

2 firma
----
moje pytania
czy stosowanie pianki zamknięto komorowej jest dobrym rozwiązaniem do domów?
czy więźba dachowa po paru latach będzie  miała  takie same właściwości i wytrzymałość?
czy drewno będzie oddychać??
-----
odp: 
zastosowanie zamknięto-komórkowej pianki do izolowania poddaszy, ścian w budynkach szkieletowych czy w systemie trój-warstwowym w murowanych, jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem. W przypadku drewna wy-sezonowanego praktycznie nie dochodzi do wymiany gazowej (oddychania) z otoczeniem. Sposób w jaki wykonywane są natryski pozwala na dostęp powietrza do krokiew więźby dachowej od strony foli paro-przepuszczalnej czy deskowania co w zupełności wystarcza. W przypadku zastosowania natrysku pianki zamknięto-komórkowej, eliminujemy zjawisko dyfuzji i kondensacji pary wodnej wewnątrz izolacji. Zjawisko to ma bardzo niekorzystny wpływ na izolacje tradycyjne z wełny oraz w przypadku nadmiernego zbierania się skroplin, może prowadzić do zawilgacania drewna. Więcej informacji na naszej stronie http://www.eko-pur.pl/index1.htm

Paweł Kawka.
------------------------------

2 firmy i 2 skrajne odpowiedzi
każdy chwili to co sprzedaje 

czy mogę prosić o komentarz jakiegoś eksperta 

dziekuję

----------


## amigo1974

> Gin -  a jak się to wszystko ma do tego ??
> ---------------------------
>  zacząłem się tym interesować i mam mętlik w głowie
> 
> maile od 2 wykonawców 
> -------------------------------------
> Witam,
> 
> Cena za docieplenie pianą miękką grubość 15cm wraz z robocizną to około 70zł netto za metr kwadratowy.
> ...


Witaj! Ekspertem nie jestem ale dawaj pianę zamkniętą ja tak w swoim pasywniaku będę dawał i to 30 cm. Ta pierwsza wypowiedź z twojego postu to jakieś brednie ! dach będzie przeciekał to będziesz wiedział . Piana otwarto komórkowa jak i wełna jako ocieplenie dachu to jakieś nieporozumienie! wełna oddycha i piana otwarto kom. również ale jak oddycha i przechodzi przez nią wilgoć to i ciepło z chałupy również przechodzi przez nie sobie na dach przechodzi a okna ludzie montują za grube pieniądze w warstwie ocieplenia i foliami uszczelniającymi illbrucka a potem na dach wełna albo otwarta piana. Dom musi być szczelny żeby był ciepły powinien być dosłownie jak ten odwrócony garnek dnem do góry. a drzewo myślę że racje ma Pan z drugiej firmy że dostęp powietrza do niego od góry wystarczy mu w zupełności i nie zbutwieje wcześniej niż robale go nie zeżrą.

----------


## R&K

> Witaj! Ekspertem nie jestem ale dawaj pianę zamkniętą ja tak w swoim pasywniaku będę dawał i to 30 cm. Ta pierwsza wypowiedź z twojego postu to jakieś brednie ! dach będzie przeciekał to będziesz wiedział . Piana otwarto komórkowa jak i wełna jako ocieplenie dachu to jakieś nieporozumienie! wełna oddycha i piana otwarto kom. również ale jak oddycha i przechodzi przez nią wilgoć to i ciepło z chałupy również przechodzi przez nie sobie na dach przechodzi a okna ludzie montują za grube pieniądze w warstwie ocieplenia i foliami uszczelniającymi illbrucka a potem na dach wełna albo otwarta piana. Dom musi być szczelny żeby był ciepły powinien być dosłownie jak ten odwrócony garnek dnem do góry. a drzewo myślę że racje ma Pan z drugiej firmy że dostęp powietrza do niego od góry wystarczy mu w zupełności i nie zbutwieje wcześniej niż robale go nie zeżrą.


intuicja też mi tak podpowiada ... jeszcze mam czas więc temat dogłębnie zbadam i przeanalizuje 

chcesz dawać aż 30 cm piany zamkniętej ??

----------


## amigo1974

> intuicja też mi tak podpowiada ... jeszcze mam czas więc temat dogłębnie zbadam i przeanalizuje 
> 
> chcesz dawać aż 30 cm piany zamkniętej ??


No tak chcę dać minimum tyle żeby osiągnąć współczynnik ocieplenia sufitu taki jak będą miały ściany czyli 0,11 a 30cm zamknięto komórkowej tyle nam da. Koszt m2 takiej warstwy to około120zł  przy około 140m2 powierzchni do zaizolowania to da się przeżyć!

----------


## Jani_63

Coś słaba ta lambda (0,033) jak na piane zamknięto-komórkową.

----------


## amigo1974

> dla tej grubosci piany takie U to abstrakcja


czyli że co ?Uważasz że przy tej grubości i przy tej pianie to nie do osiągnięcia?

----------


## gin

Gin -  a jak się to wszystko ma do tego ??
---------------------------
 zacząłem się tym interesować i mam mętlik w głowie

maile od 2 wykonawców 
-------------------------------------

" Dobrze aby były już wieszaki lub stelaż pod kartongips i wszystkie roboty "mokre". 

Widzisz sam   :wink: facetowi jest wszystko jedno byle wieszaki lub stelarz był przyjdzie prysnie i pójdzie dalej ,a ty zostaniesz.
Adaptacja nowych technologi zawsze pociąga zwiększone  ryzyko błędu i uczymy sie sami na własnych bledach często  płacąc wysoką cene.
Ale widac swiatło w tunelu. Koledzy od piany też chca zarobic .
Jak mam ci cos poradzic to wykonaj zabudowe stelarzy bardzo starannie i solidnie. W mojej ocenie tylko  poddasze Norgipsu na dzis do piany sie nadaje.

----------


## janciownik

I niestety ciągle brak konkretnych odpowiedzi...
Ja mam 2 wątpliwości do rozwiania:
1 - Czy można pianę zamknięto-komórkową dawać na pełne deskowanie i papę, czy jednak zostawić szczelinę między deskami/pianą
2 - co lepsze do pełnego deskowania i papy - otwarto-komórkowa czy zamknięto-komórkowa

Heh, mam 2 tygodnie na ocieplenie poddasza ... i pełno wątpliwości  :sad:

----------


## Jani_63

Do pełnego deskowania zamkniętego od góry papą najlepsza jest szczelina wentylacyjna  :wink: 
Reszta będzie odgrywała mniejszą rolę, choć jeśli drewno nie jest dobrze wysuszone piana otwarto-komórkowa może mieć przewagę.

----------


## cyiol

[QUOTE=gin;4825650]Gin -  a jak się to wszystko ma do tego ??
---------------------------
 zacząłem się tym interesować i mam mętlik w głowie

maile od 2 wykonawców 
-------------------------------------

Witam
Temat z pianą rzczywiści trudny i upierdliwy
Z wełna miałem takie doswiadczenia ze jak nie przypilnujesz szczelności układania technologii ta masz "po ptakach"
Po duzych kłopotach z wełną zdecydowałem sie na zakup agregatów do piany
Zdecydowałem sie kłaśc piane lekką  (otwarta λ=0.034 oraz zamkniętą  λ=0.022)
Robie "kanapkę" 2cm zamknietej + 8-14 cm otwartej + 2 cm zamknietej.
Cena jest porównywalna z wełną - oczywiście porzadną a nie jakieś baloty rozwijane ( 5zł m2) które po roku opadną i nieszczeście gotowe
Lobby "wełniane " jest wielkie i silne  ale mamy je w wielkim poszanowaniu
PIANA ma jedną CUDOWNĄ WŁASCIWOŚĆ DAJE  SZCZELNOŚĆ i w ciągu 1 go dnia widzisz co Ci fachowcy na poddasze trysneli
Ale do tryskania musza być naprawdę fachury ( nie ci  co to dziadek pieprzył robotę ,ojciec a teraz ja pieprzę)
A tak na marginesie to polecam 10cm piany zamknietokomórkowej bedziesz miał U około 0.2 i na 100% pozbedziesz się współczynika który nazywam pogarszającym współczynnikiem chaosu przy nieprawidłowym ułozeniu wełny i mozna przyjąc że pzry wiatrach przewiewających połac dachową to jest około 20%
Porady są z serca oraz z moich inzynierskich przemyśleń  popatrz na stroną www.pur-razadobrze.pl
rk

----------


## janciownik

Ja po dzisiejszej "burzy mózgów" z budowlańcem, chcę dać 3-4 cm styropianu, pozostawić szczelinę około 2-3 cm miedzy styro a deskowaniem, a na styro walnąć 20 cm piany raczej zamkniętej komórkowo, to wyjdzie 5 cm na krowie.... Powinno być ok  :wink:

----------


## jozek131

[QUOTE=cyiol;4826659]


> Gin -  a jak się to wszystko ma do tego ??
> ---------------------------
>  zacząłem się tym interesować i mam mętlik w głowie
> 
> maile od 2 wykonawców 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Witam
> Temat z pianą rzczywiści trudny i upierdliwy
> ...


A czemu na twojej stronie niema adresu firmowego , ja mam firmę rodzinną co powstała w 1874 r lecz adres firmy się zmieniał i rozbudowuje się do dzisiaj ,i zawsze klient morze dotrzeć do mnie przez stronę internetową ,( nr. telefonu to za mało ) :wave:

----------


## amigo1974

> nie uzyskasz w zewnetrznej przegrodzie o konstrukcji drewnianej


Czy mógłbyś to uzasadnić dlaczego nie uzyskam w zewnętrznej przegrodzie o konstrukcji drewnianej?zadałem pytanie kilku firmom zajmującym się pianą ile muszę dać zamknięto komórkowej żeby uzyskać 0,1  i wszyscy odpowiedzieli podobnie że między 25 a 30cm uzyskam taki współczynnik więc chciałbym się od Ciebie dowiedzieć dlaczego nie uzyskam?Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jani_63

Wiesz co najbardziej zastanawia?
Piana PIR, czy PUR zamknięto-komórkowa ma według tych co ją kładą, na ich stronach internetowych  λ= 0,020-0,022W/mK.
Taka lambda dla uzyskania współczynnika "U" na poziomie 0,1W/mK pozwala na położenie 20-23cm warstwy izolacji.
Tobie proponują warstwę grubości 25-30cm.
Więc albo próbują cię naciągnąć na dodatkowe koszty, albo ich produkt nie trzyma parametrów.
Mnie to w każdym razie dałoby to dużo do myślenia... bo coś tu nie gra.

----------


## amigo1974

> Wiesz co najbardziej zastanawia?
> Piana PIR, czy PUR zamknięto-komórkowa ma według tych co ją kładą, na ich stronach internetowych  λ= 0,020-0,022W/mK.
> Taka lambda dla uzyskania współczynnika "U" na poziomie 0,1W/mK pozwala na położenie 20-23cm warstwy izolacji.
> Tobie proponują warstwę grubości 25-30cm.
> Więc albo próbują cię naciągnąć na dodatkowe koszty, albo ich produkt nie trzyma parametrów.
> Mnie to w każdym razie dałoby to dużo do myślenia... bo coś tu nie gra.


 To nie tak do końca ! Ja sam od siebie prosiłem o wycenę 30 cm piany zamknięto-komórkowej bo chcę osiągnąć taki a nie inny współczynnik a oni mi odpisywali że "nie ma problemu ale że 25cm w zupełności wystarczy aby cel osiągnąć ale jak Pan sobie życzy to nie ma problemu!" I tak to właściwie wyglądało także w sumie Jani wszystko by się zgadzało. A ja nic nie będę miał przeciwko temu jakbyło by jeszcze lepiej niż zamierzam bo wszakże to tym najwyższym naszym sufitem ucieka najwięcej ciepełka bo dom to jak balon ciepłe powietrze idzie w górę i próbuje chatę w górę podnieść tyle że ona za ciężka jest.                  Czekam na odpowiedź w sprawie abstrakcji co do tego współczynnika!

----------


## Baranek80

Witam wszystkich,

przeczytałem ten wątek i temu podobny i również mam zgryza.  :bash: 
Będę na poddaszu robił pokoje, dach pokryty - łupek-papa-pełne deskowanie, żadnych szczelin między murłatą  a dachem, brak wentylacji (zamknięte na głucho - zrobię zdjęcia i zobrazuję sytuację), krokwie 15x8 cm i trzeba to będzie wszystko ocieplić porządnie, poddasze do tej pory było nieużytkowe (od ok. 27 lat taka graciarnia).
Projektant zalecił 30 cm wełny, ja zastanawiam się na pianką 17-18 cm (tylko powstaje dylemat czy otwarto czy zamknięto) i czy wcześniej nie położyć folii? ze szczeliną?
Jak zrobić, żeby było dobrze, dodam jeszcze, że położenie 30 cm wełny, stelaż+ płyty G-K pomniejszą znacznie powierzchnie przyszłych i tak małych pokoików.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aadamuss24

17 cm pianki to nie to samo co 30 cm wełny  :sad:  nie robiłbym takiej zamiany. pozdr adam

----------


## marcel232

Jak nie ma wentylacji dachu (a napisal poprzednik, ze wszystko 'zamkniete na glucho') to dziwie sie, ze ktos moze wogole polecac welne. no bo gdzie ewentualna wilgoc ma znalezc ujscie??
w takiej sytuacji tylko piana i reku w domu

----------


## Baranek80

Witam,

dzisiaj zrobię w końcu zdjęcia aby zobrazować sytuację, ale jak policzyłem ile będę potrzebował dobrej wełny (np. Ro... lub Is...) to wyjedzie mniej więcej cena pianki otwartej.
No chyba, że robić otwory wentylacyjne (wybijać).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Baranek80

Witam,

nie jestem żadnych akwizytorem pianki PUR i nie mam z tym nic wspólnego, chcę tylko znaleźć dobre rozwiązanie na ocieplenie swojego poddasza (zarówno pod względem cieplnym jak i ekonomicznym).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## aadamuss24

Tak szczerze to pianka wcale nie daje lepszego ocieplenia, zyskujemy jedynie na szczelności i dokładności wykonania. Jeśli miało być 30 cm wełny to tyle też powinno być pianki. Robilem część dachu pianką jako ocieplenie a w ścianki działowe dawałem wełnę bo cena niestety nie była porównywalna. Przy grubości izolacji ok. 10 cm. pianka kosztowałaby 3500 a wełna wyszła 950 pln. Monataż wełny był prosty i nie zwiększał kosztów więc dałem wełnę. pozdr adam

----------


## aadamuss24

Wszystko można zrobić dokładnie ale w praktyce to dzieją się różne cuda. Akurat Ci którzy robią próby szczelności to sobie przypilnują układanie wełny i folii tak aby było szczelnie. 
Mocno trzeba by te ceny naciągać, żeby było porównywalnie  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> to nie masz wyjścia, albo wełna albo styropian  miękki do dachów, o piance zapomnij od razu, trzeba by bardzo  ponaciągać ceny i współczynniki żeby wyszła porównywalnie tanio i ciepło
> 
> dla przypomnienia wełna 30cm grubo to 30zł/m2 brutto i U=0,12
> a pianka 15cm grubo to 80zł/m2 Netto i U=0,25
> 
>  ja proszę przestańmy generalizować, natrysk pianki to nie zawsze szczelnie i dokładnie, na pierwszej stronie tego wątku są zdjęcia pokazowe jak można spartolić natrysk jak tylko inwestor humanista nie dopilnuje, co więcej tradycja czyli wełna z folią i tez może być dokładnie i szczelnie, a najlepszy dowód na to to próba blow-dor wykonywana dla domów pasywnych gdzie obliczeniowy parametr oscyluje w okolicy 0,4 wymiany/h dla różnicy ciśnień 50Pa, czyli jest to szczelne czyli musiało być dokładne a pianką tam nikt nic nie robił


i w zasadzie nic więcej mi nie trzeba - mnie przekonują Twoje argumenty
początkowo nastawiony byłem na wełnę, później zacząłem myślę o pianie ale pojawiło się wiele wątpliwości - wracam z powrotem do wełny i decyzji nie zmienię !!!

----------


## janciownik

Ja zdecydowałem się na piane zamknięto komórkowo, 20 cm, plus 4 cm styro na dystansie żeby jakąs wentylacje dachu zapewnić. U mnie za pianą przemówiło tak naprawdę nie te wszystkie "U" lecz NADZIEJA na trwałość. Widziałem wełnę po jakiś 20 latach u moich rodziców, i po około 10 u szwagra... Mniemam że obie były źle ułożone - folia w miejscach klejenia porozklejana, a z podobno kiedyś 15 cm wełny zostało może 5-7, i do tego była wilgotna. Cóż, jeśli to forum będzie istniało, za 10-15 lat może z jakiegoś powodu będę zaglądał tam, to się wypowiem czy miałem racje czy nie  :wink:

----------


## Adam Sztabach

Witam, 
Co do ocieplenia poddasza zalecił bym wełnę mineralną.
Firma Knauf Insulation wprowadziła na rynek wełnę mineralną w technologi ECOSE, która jednocześnie sprzyja środowisku oraz posiada więcej zalet od tradycyjnej wełny. Nie zawiera ona substancji chemicznych takich jak formaldehydy i akryle dzięki czemu nie zachodzi do reakcji z powietrzem co jest bardzo ważne dla pomieszczeń użytkowych. Wełna produkowana jest z surowców wtórnych i stąd jest ekologiczny charakter. Firma Knauf Insulation jednocześnie prócz wełny oferuje system dzięki któremu można z dużą dokładnością obliczyć jaki rodzaj wełny będzie najbardziej sprzyjał naszym wymaganiom. 
Pozdrawiam eRzecznik Adam Sztabach

----------


## autorus

Skąd wy bierzecie 30cm wełny po 30zł/m2?  U mnie rockton 30cm czyli 2x15cm jest po ok 60zł/m2   :sad:

----------


## prokopin

> Skąd wy bierzecie 30cm wełny po 30zł/m2?  U mnie rockton 30cm czyli 2x15cm jest po ok 60zł/m2


świetne pytanie, choć w sumie cena wełny jest uzależniona od grubości o jakiej mówimy czy 5cm, czy 15cm

----------


## jozek131

> Ja zdecydowałem się na piane zamknięto komórkowo, 20 cm, plus 4 cm styro na dystansie żeby jakąs wentylacje dachu zapewnić. U mnie za pianą przemówiło tak naprawdę nie te wszystkie "U" lecz NADZIEJA na trwałość. Widziałem wełnę po jakiś 20 latach u moich rodziców, i po około 10 u szwagra... Mniemam że obie były źle ułożone - folia w miejscach klejenia porozklejana, a z podobno kiedyś 15 cm wełny zostało może 5-7, i do tego była wilgotna. Cóż, jeśli to forum będzie istniało, za 10-15 lat może z jakiegoś powodu będę zaglądał tam, to się wypowiem czy miałem racje czy nie


A poco ci ta 10 styropianu  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## autorus

> z internetu, poniżej przykład specjalnie dla ciebie z województwa łódzkiego 15cm za maksymalnie 15zł brutto z dostawą
> http://allegro.pl/welna-isover-opti-mata-gr-15cm-jak-uni-z-dostawa-i1747648584.html
> http://allegro.pl/welna-schwenk-gr-15cm-z-dostawa-i1747648441.html
> http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-swisspor-glass-200-15cm-gratis-i1736478604.html
> http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-isover-uni-mata-15cm-15-cm-150-i1737949118.html
> 
> PS to tylko przykład, bo jak się rozejrzysz po całej Polsce to można i wełnę 0,036 a nawet 0,033 w dobrej cenie kupić
> http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-rockton-160-promocja-i1741200708.html
> czyli twój rockton-160 za 44zł/32cm/m2



Ta z rolki to mnie nie interesuje. Ale faktycznie znalazłeś rockton 16cm w bardzo dobrej cenie  :smile:  Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## aadamuss24

Flash to super cena, ja miałem po 49 pln za 9-10 cm  ::-(:  W takiej cenie to nawet nie ma się co zastanawiać nad styro-wełną  :smile:

----------


## autorus

powiem tak, na strych tez bym dal pianke, proste szybkie ale nie za tanie. Ale na podlogi czy sciany to juz raczej nie.

----------


## janciownik

> A poco ci ta 10 styropianu


A gdzie Ty tu widzisz 10 styro ?? dałem 4 cm styro, na 2 cm dystansie od desek, na to dopiero będę dawał 20 cm piany...

----------


## amigo1974

> podalem tylko koszt brutto piany.
> nie placz  tylko, że drogo bo dzieki UE i temu, ze budujesz nowke dostaniesz zwrot polowy kasy.


Nie kumam!

----------


## jozek131

> A gdzie Ty tu widzisz 10 styro ?? dałem 4 cm styro, na 2 cm dystansie od desek, na to dopiero będę dawał 20 cm piany...


pardom pomyłkowo  wpisałem 10 zamiast 4 lecz dalej nie rozumiem po co ten styropian jest to zbędne .

----------


## amigo1974

Józek ile kosztuje u Ciebie 30cm zamknięto-komórkowej?

----------


## janciownik

> pardom pomyłkowo  wpisałem 10 zamiast 4 lecz dalej nie rozumiem po co ten styropian jest to zbędne .


Był tu na forum dylemat dotyczący wietrzenia czy tam oddychania desek przy zapapowanym  dachu - więc żeby mieć spokój, dałem 4cm styro na 2 cm dystansach i dopiero do tego będę kleił piane  :wink:

----------


## autorus

> pisał na pierwszej stronie, wyjdzie w okolicach 200zł/m2 netto


o kurka  :sad:  w tej cenie to w ogóle nie ma o czym gadać  :sad:

----------


## jozek131

> Józek ile kosztuje u Ciebie 30cm zamknięto-komórkowej?


Oferta jest na twojej skrzynce  :yes:

----------


## autorus

to ja tez na skrzynke poprosze.

----------


## jozek131

> to ja tez na skrzynke poprosze.


Oferta jest na twojej skrzynce  :yes:

----------


## amigo1974

> Oferta jest na twojej skrzynce


Przepraszam ! Na co ta oferta?

----------


## jozek131

> Józek ile kosztuje u Ciebie 30cm zamknięto-komórkowej?


Przesłałem ofertę wykonania natrysku pianą poliuretanową zamknięto komorową firmy POLICHEM  o gęstości 30kg   współczynnik przenikania "U" przy 30 cm wynosi [W/m2K]-0,076  :yes:

----------


## amigo1974

Sorki ale spojrzałem do skrzynki trochę później i faktycznie jest!!!

----------


## olecki

tez prosze o oferte. Planowalem 30 cm welny, ale chcialbym zamienic na piankę - prosze o oferte na porownywalna izolacje do 30cm welny
ocieplenie poddasza uzytkowego

prosze o podanei ceny za 1m2 poddasza. powierzchnia ok 220 m2

----------


## awo65

Józek - ja też bardzo proszę o ofertę na 25 cm zamkniętokomórkowej.

----------


## Baranek80

Witam,

tak to wygląda od zewnątrz (pierwsze zdjęcie), wewnątrz przy murłacie (wszystko zamknięte na głucho), przy kalenicy również nie ma żadnej wentylacji.
Robić zatem otwory wentylacyjne, gdyby miała tam iść wełna?

----------


## jozek131

> tez prosze o oferte. Planowalem 30 cm welny, ale chcialbym zamienic na piankę - prosze o oferte na porownywalna izolacje do 30cm welny
> ocieplenie poddasza uzytkowego
> 
> prosze o podanei ceny za 1m2 poddasza. powierzchnia ok 220 m2


Oferta jest na skrzynce  :wave:

----------


## jozek131

> Józek - ja też bardzo proszę o ofertę na 25 cm zamkniętokomórkowej.


Oferta jest na skrzynce  :wave:

----------


## jozek131

> tez prosze o oferte. Planowalem 30 cm welny, ale chcialbym zamienic na piankę - prosze o oferte na porownywalna izolacje do 30cm welny
> ocieplenie poddasza uzytkowego
> 
> prosze o podanei ceny za 1m2 poddasza. powierzchnia ok 220 m2


Oferta jest na skrzynce :wave:

----------


## lotnik

> Lambda  0,032 przy zamknięto komorowej pianie  to grubości to grubość piany około 7 cm  , przy grubości 20 cm to lambda będzie około  0,010  czy ta izolacja  na nasze warunki atmosferyczne jest  potrzebne , taką grubości stosuje sie do domów pasywnych  . Musicie wziąć pod uwagę ze przy pianie zamknięto komorowej musicie mieć wymuszona cyrkulację powietrza bo inaczej na pianie będzie się skraplać woda .



JÓZEK a od kiedy lamda sie zmienia wraz z gruboscią????!!! Naopowiadali Ci bzdetów wykonawcy od pianek. Czary mary normalnie

----------


## lotnik

> Ale bełkot marketingowy
> I do tego izolacja termiczna płucami domu


Nie domu tylko przegrody (np ściany czy konstrukcjii dachu)

----------


## lotnik

> popieram przedmówcę, żeby zastąpić 30cm wełny trzeba min 20cm piany twardej zamknięto-komorowej która nie będzie pracować tak jak więźba dachowa i po 2-3 latach porobią się szczeliny a wtedy będzie tak:
> Załącznik 67555
> jak widać na zdjęciu tym pewien wykonawca pianek PUR udowadnia że po 2-3 latach z U=0,3 zrobi się U=1,44
> 
> tak więc trzeba się będzie posłuchać projektanta i zrobić tradycyjnie wełną 30cm, będzie i tanio i ciepło z gwarancją na najbliższe 50 lat


Grubosć docieplenia jest ściśle powiazana z U czyli jak mamy wełnę o współczynniku lambda 0,035 i piankę o tyj samej wartosci lambda to znaczy że tyle samo musumy dać grubosci , warto tez wiedzieć ze pianka w ciągu pierwszego roku traci około 15% swoich właściwosci cieplnych potem już wolniej , w kolejny latach po 5% potem jeszcze wolniej (na wskutek ulatniani się gazu spieniającego)

----------


## Baranek80

Witam,

a czy przy tak zamkniętej (uszczelnionej powierzchni wewnątrz strychu) robić szczeliny wentylacyjne, tzn. wybijać otwory w ścianach aby powietrze krążyło i robić szczeliny pomiędzy folią a odeskowaniem?
Proszę o poradę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Witajcie Panowie.
Jako przyszły inwestor spędziłem własnie całe popołudnie i wieczór na zczytywaniu tego wątku. Wczesniej zauroczony przez filmy z Youtube pokazujące piankę S...500 jako ideał do domu dałbym się pokroić za nią i byłem zdecydowany już ją natryskiwać w domu, którego jeszcze nie zacząłem budować. Ale.... no własnie. Po pierwsze dzięki koledze *mpoplaw* i innym - za co dziękuję, zobaczyłem że faktycznie nakładam na drewnianą więźbę materiał o palności styropianu, po drugie właściwości izolacyjne tego materiału są dosyć 'dyskusyjne'. Teraz, późnym wieczorem, z totalnym mętlikiem w głowie, znowu wróciłem do pierwotnego pomysłu położenia 30cm wełny dobrej jakości. Argumentem przemawiającym za pianką, ale twardą, zamknięto porową jest szybkość wykonania. Czy coś jeszcze, nie wiem! Do tego, śledząc ten i inne wątki dalej nie wiem czy pełne deskowanie dachu i krycie papą w czymś mu pomaga czy też jest to jedynie pieśń przeszłości, bo wielu dekarzy tak sie uczyło w młodości i robią dalej od 30 lat? A co do Pana Józka131, czy może ZPUH Lotko??  to chyba za bardzo zachłysnął się technologią jak i 'amerykanckimi' szkoleniami rodem z Amway'a i w dodatku trochę za mało na nich uważał. Myślę, że może to być człowiek faktycznie wierzący w tę technologię ale kompletnie nie mający wiedzy z zakresu fizyki budowli albo na tyle świeżą i niezakorzenioną, że miesza mu się masa nowych pojęć ... a może chciałbym żeby mnie ktoś faktycznie przekonał do pianek? Teraz juz nie wiem, znowu patrzę pozytywnym okiem w wełnę. Pozdrawiam serdecznie i nadal będę śledził wątek.

----------


## Kolombek

MPOPLAW pisałeś chyba, że masz styropian na dachu - Dlaczego?

----------


## Kolombek

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Rozumiem, że strop jest betonowy ....

----------


## Kolombek

Podobno istnieją w przyrodzie pianki w płytach jak styropian. Czy też są takie łatwopalne?

----------


## q12

Mając wątpliwości co do wyboru rodzaju izolacji - wełna czy pianka, jeśli pianka to jaka?
Skorzystałem któregoś dnia z okazji, że byłem w Poznaniu i złożyłem niezapowiedzianą wizytę w biurze PGIN, oficjalnego dystrybutora firmy Demlec.

A co, dowiem się czegoś u źródła na temat pianki SEALECTION 500.

I szok ....

...tam nie ma żadnej firmy PGIN.

Ktoś odbiera regularnie korespondencję, ale biuro? Ładna pani była bardzo zdziwiona.
Nie ukrywam, że ja również, jeśli nie bardziej.

O co tutaj chodzi?

----------


## autorus

Hm stoisko na Budmie mieli całkiem spore.

----------


## voytas80

Czy ktoś zna firmę "piankującą" z okolic Łodzi ??

----------


## Tomek B..

> Czy ktoś zna firmę "piankującą" z okolic Łodzi ??


Mam namiar na firmę z Łodzi.

----------


## amigo1974

> Mam namiar na firmę z Łodzi.


To  wrzuć na priv chociaż!

----------


## voytas80

> Mam namiar na firmę z Łodzi.


Gdybyś mógł podać namiary na [email protected] byłbym wdzięczny.

----------


## Tomek B..

Napiszę tylko telefon do firmy więc nie będzie to naruszenie regulaminu forum: 502663864.

----------


## voytas80

> Napiszę tylko telefon do firmy więc nie będzie to naruszenie regulaminu forum: 502663864.


Wielkie dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Raźny

> Grubosć docieplenia jest ściśle powiazana z U czyli jak mamy wełnę o współczynniku lambda 0,035 i piankę o tyj samej wartosci lambda to znaczy że tyle samo musumy dać grubosci , warto tez wiedzieć ze pianka w ciągu pierwszego roku traci około 15% swoich właściwosci cieplnych potem już wolniej , w kolejny latach po 5% potem jeszcze wolniej (na wskutek ulatniani się gazu spieniającego)


A podasz źródło do tej informacji? Nigdy o tym nie słyszałem. Stąd pytanie.

----------


## amigo1974

> Napiszę tylko telefon do firmy więc nie będzie to naruszenie regulaminu forum: 502663864.


Podaj Tomku na priv maila jeszcze to nie naruszysz nic przecież! Dzięki z góry!

----------


## miloszenko

> A podasz źródło do tej informacji? Nigdy o tym nie słyszałem. Stąd pytanie.


Tez bym je poznal. Jesli by tak bylo to wszyscy, ktorzy uzyli jakiejkolwiek zwyklej pianki przy montazu ukien mieliby p okilku latach szron od wewnatrz i rachunki za ogrzewanie w tryliardach zlotych ...

Dla to wypowiedz z gatunku: przeciez sciana z silki musi oddychac, nie mozna jej pokrywac styropianem  :big tongue: 

Ech, na forum to mozna na to jakos oko przymknac, ale sie slucha jednego z drugim fachowcem na budowie to sie noz otwiera, a ilez to niezdecydowanych/niedoinformowanych inwestorow pozniej te "kwiatki" fizyki budowli bierze za pewnik i rozpowszechnia gdzie popadnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Raźny

Czyli, że mam rozumieć, że około takiej wartości należy się spodziewać tj. 0,028 W/(m·K). (pianka zamknięto komórkowa) załóżmy po 5 latach jej eksploatacji pod pokryciem dachowym, ścianie, podłodze? I generalnie kolejne lata eksploatacji już tej lambdy nie pogorszą??? Ta lambda ustali się na tym maksymalnym poziomie 0,028 W/(m·K)???

Czy ta sama sytuacja wystąpi z sproszkowanym poliuretanem od Pigeona zasypana pod podłogą ???

To bardzo ciekawe co piszecie jest jakieś źródło na ten temat? Przeglądałem strony producentów płyt warstwowych i żaden o takim zjawisku nie wspomina. 

Tu np: http://metalpur.com.pl/index.php?opt...d=42&Itemid=76

O tym nic nie piszą a chwalą się, że byli pierwsi z PUR w kraju.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Podaj Tomku na priv maila jeszcze to nie naruszysz nic przecież! Dzięki z góry!


Niestety skrzynki pocztowej do tej firmy nie mam. Wyślij do nich smsa ile masz metrów i poproś o wycenę. Facet sam do Ciebie zadzwoni i będzie gadał jak najęty. Lepiej nie daj się namówić na ocieplenie mieszane z pur otwarto i zamknięto-komórkowej. Tylko zamkniętokomórkowa dotrzymuje swoich parametrów, właśnie dzięki zamkniętym porom w swojej strukturze. Robić U=0,11? A jak!!! :smile: .

----------


## amigo1974

> Niestety skrzynki pocztowej do tej firmy nie mam. Wyślij do nich smsa ile masz metrów i poproś o wycenę. Facet sam do Ciebie zadzwoni i będzie gadał jak najęty. Lepiej nie daj się namówić na ocieplenie mieszane z pur otwarto i zamknięto-komórkowej. Tylko zamkniętokomórkowa dotrzymuje swoich parametrów, właśnie dzięki zamkniętym porom w swojej strukturze. Robić U=011? A jak!!!.


Dlaczego akurat u=0,11? Jaka to grubość będzie zamknięto komórkowej o jakim ciężarze?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Dlaczego akurat u=0,11? Jaka to grubość będzie zamknięto komórkowej o jakim ciężarze?


20cm piana z lambdą 0,022. Gęstość 45kg/m3.
U=0,11 dla dachu to już standard nawet wyższy niż wymagany w domu pasywnym.

----------


## amigo1974

> 20cm piana z lambdą 0,022. Gęstość 45kg/m3.
> U=0,11 dla dachu to już standard nawet wyższy niż wymagany w domu pasywnym.


No wiesz tak pytam bo właśnie buduję taki dom (pasywny) a raczej już zbudowałem i właśnie moja ściana ma taki współczynnik więc dach , u mnie sufit nie może być gorszy i tyle sobie założyłem że musi mieć minimum.ostatnio dostałem ofertę na piane zamkniętą o gęstości 55 kg/m3 i grubość jej warstwy dla tego współczynnika a nawet lepszy ma być przy 8 cm.

----------


## Tomek B..

> No wiesz tak pytam bo właśnie buduję taki dom (pasywny) a raczej już zbudowałem i właśnie moja ściana ma taki współczynnik więc dach , u mnie sufit nie może być gorszy i tyle sobie założyłem że musi mieć minimum.ostatnio dostałem ofertę na piane zamkniętą o gęstości 55 kg/m3 i grubość jej warstwy dla tego współczynnika a nawet lepszy ma być przy 8 cm.


, 
To już chyba jakaś piana magiczna. Najlepszy rozprężony poliuretan ma współczynnik przenikania ciepła 0,020, to przy tej grubości U=0,25, więc średnio i za żadne czary mary nie wychodzi 0,11.

----------


## amigo1974

Masz już te 20cm na suficie?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Masz już te 20cm na suficie?


Jeszcze nie, wszystko na etapie załatwiania.

----------


## amigo1974

jaki ma być koszt m2 rozumiem że tej grubości? Jeśli to nie tajemnica! I jeszcze powiedz mi jak liczysz współczynnik?

----------


## Tomek B..

> jaki ma być koszt m2 rozumiem że tej grubości? Jeśli to nie tajemnica! I jeszcze powiedz mi jak liczysz współczynnik?


Ceny mam rózne, interesuje się tym typem ocieplenia od około roku. Co firma to inna cena, pozytywne jest to, że ceny spadają.
Współczynnik liczysz bardzo prosto: Najpierw liczysz opór cieplny R=grubość materiału/współczynnik przenikania ciepła materiału np: R= 0.20(20cm)/0,022=9,09.
U=1/R=1/9,09=0,11.

----------


## amigo1974

To kiedy zamierzasz izolować swój sufit?

----------


## Tomek B..

> To kiedy zamierzasz izolować swój sufit?


Najwcześniej wiosną.

----------


## amigo1974

Ile m2 ?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ile m2 ?


Około 100m2+dodatkowo do ocieplenia strop, ale tam nasypię 50cm perlitu.

----------


## amigo1974

Ja mam jakieś 150m2. Za ile znalazłeś najlepszą ofertę?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ja mam jakieś 150m2. Za ile znalazłeś najlepszą ofertę?


Jak na razie najlepsza oferta to 108zł/m2 brutto za 20cm .

----------


## amigo1974

no to nieźle! Powołaj się w negocjacjach również na moje 150m2 to może się uda coś jeszcze wywalczyć. Czy po wykonaniu robią zdjęcia w termowizji swojej izolacji?

----------


## Termopian

Obserwując dyskusję pozwolę wrzucić swoje 3 grosze  :tongue: 




> Ceny mam rózne, interesuje się tym typem ocieplenia od około roku. Co firma to inna cena, pozytywne jest to, że ceny spadają.
> Współczynnik liczysz bardzo prosto: Najpierw liczysz opór cieplny R=grubość materiału/współczynnik przenikania ciepła materiału np: R= 0.20(20cm)/0,022=9,09.
> U=1/R=1/9,09=0,11.


Aby prawidłowo policzyć całkowity opór cieplny przegrody (wg PN EN ISO 6946), należy dodać jeszcze opory przejmowania ciepła od strony wewnętrznej budynku (Rsi) i od strony zewnętrznej (Rse). W zależności przegrody tj. ściana, sufit, podłoga, parametry Rsi i Rse są różne. Dla przegrody dachowej sumarycznie dają one 0,14. Przy przegrodzie pasywnej akurat ich znaczenie jest niewielkie, ale zakładając mniejszą izolację cieplną przegrody wówczas mają one znaczenie


Jeśli chodzi o wcześniej poruszane tematy dotyczące zmian współczynnika lambda pianek poliuretanowych w funkcji czasu, pozwolę sobie odesłać do artykułu zamieszczonego w ostatnich Izolacjach napisanego przez mgr inż. Papińskiego. 
http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/i...i-budynkow?p=2

----------


## Raźny

Oooo o to właśnie chodziło...

Pozwolę sobie zacytować z tego tekstu: http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/i...i-budynkow?p=2


"... zauważa się zmiany współczynnika λ pianki w pierwszym okresie po spienieniu. Wartości odnoszą się do pianki o gęstości pozornej poniżej 60 kg/m³. 

Wartości współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła pianki:

    * bezpośrednio po spienieniu – 0,019 W/(m·K),
    * 14 dni po spienieniu – 0,021 W/(m·K),
    * 5 mies. po spienieniu – 0,023 W/(m·K),
    * 3 lata po spienieniu – 0,024 W/(m·K).

Dla porównania wartość współczynnika λ pianki spienionej w wyniku reakcji izocyjanian–woda bezpośrednio po spienieniu wynosi 0,033–0,034 W/(m·K). ..." - Domyślam się, że to ta otwarto komórkowa.

Jeśli weźmiemy pod uwagę cenę 200zł za 1m3 tej pianki o wartości max 0,028 
oraz
styropian o lambda 0,031 za 200zł za 1m3

To co wybrać???

----------


## Termopian

Są pianki, które wartość obliczeniową lambdy po sezonowaniu mają na poziomie 0,022 W/mK. Ta informacja nie jest wzięta z powietrza tyko jest ona zamieszczona w jednej z aprobat technicznych dla natryskowych pianek wydanych przez szanowne ITB.

Zalety pianek, które zapewne były już w tym wątku to głównie brak jakichkolwiek łączeń i eliminacja mostków termicznych. Ponadto jeśli przyjmie się lambdę na poziomie 0,022 W/mK to ich izolacyjność jest lepsza niż tradycyjnych materiałów. Jeśli cena jest podobna, dla mnie wybór jest oczywisty.

Dodatkowo mogę napisać wstępne porównanie pianek otwartokomórkowych i zamkniętokomórkowych. Jest ono opracowane na podstawie ostatniej publikacji hiszpańskiej organizacji IPUR zrzeszającej największych europejskich producentów pianek poliuretanowych.

Pianka
Otwartokomórkowa: O
Zamkniętokomórkowa: Z

Ilość komórek zamkniętych:
O: <20%
Z: >90%

Lambda:
O: 0,035-0,040 W/mK
Z: 0,021-0,027 W/mK

Gęstość w kg/m3:
O: <30 ( z reguły w przedziale 8-15)
Z: >30 ( do izolacji wewnętrznych na poziomie 35-40, na zewnątrz min 45-50)

Opór dyfuzyjny pary wodnej (wsp. mikro):
O: <10
Z: 60-110

Chłonność wody:
O: Chłonie wodę
Z: wodoszczelna

Odporność na ściskanie:
O: niska
Z: wysoka

Niezależnie od wybranej pianki dodatkowo zaleca się stosować paroizolację na poddaszu od strony ciepłej pomieszczenia, aby uniknąć kondensacji pary wodnej w piance (punktu rosy).. Każda pianka jest paroprzepuszczalna, jedne w większym stopniu, inne w mniejszym.

----------


## farmi

> Niezależnie od wybranej pianki dodatkowo zaleca się stosować paroizolację na poddaszu od strony ciepłej pomieszczenia, aby uniknąć kondensacji pary wodnej w piance (punktu rosy).. Każda pianka jest paroprzepuszczalna, jedne w większym stopniu, inne w mniejszym.


A po co paroizolacja przy zamkniętej pianie - nie wydaje mi sie żeby była paroprzepuszczalna- ma zamkniete komórki. To dodatkowe i zbędne moim zdaniem koszty- podobnie jak marketingowa nagonka wentylacji nad izolacją- czy to pod deskowaniem czy membraną. 
Cały czas mylimy pojęcia ciśnienia pary wodnej w prawidłowo wentylowanych pomieszczeniach, z usuwaniem wilgoci z domu przez ściany,stropy i warstwy izolacji....

----------


## Termopian

Tak jak pisałem wcześniej. Pianka o zamkniętych komórkach ma współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej µ na poziomie 60-110 (w zależności od gęstości). Folie paroizolacyjne posiadają wartość µ na poziomie kilkunastu TYSIĘCY..

Z mojego kilkunastoletniego doświadczenia natryskowego wynika niestety, że nie jest to paroizolacja, a horyzontem czasowym, w którym z reguły nie występują problemy, jest górna granica przedziału Flashback'a

----------


## amigo1974

nie rozumiem!

----------


## Raźny

> gdzie konkretnie można kupić w tej cenie piankę ?? nie pomyliłeś się przypadkiem ?? chyba raczej 200zł/m2 ??



W płyty warstwowe rozumiem, że dają zamkniętokomórkową. Natrysk też. Także...

Możliwość pocięcia na różne grubości-
cena 200zł m3 netto. 

Konkretnie to tu:

http://allegro.pl/pianka-poliuretano...907866913.html

Ktoś ma jakieś informacje na temat gryzoni i pianek?
Czy myszy albo jak czytam groźniejsze nornice lub inne gryzonie też robią tunele jak w styropianie??? 

Mam w projekcie strop żelbetonowy na poddaszu (szerzej w wątku dachy - trumna)
Rozważam dodanie dodatku wodoszczelnego do betonu.

Czy nadal potrzebuję folii pod pianką? 
Jeśli gryzonie lubią piankę (raczej zastosuję płyty) zastosuję klej z siatką czy wtedy też jest wymagana folia pod pokryciem z dachówki betonowej? Dach ma 40*




> Są pianki, które wartość obliczeniową lambdy po sezonowaniu mają na poziomie 0,022 W/mK. Ta informacja nie jest wzięta z powietrza tyko jest ona zamieszczona w jednej z aprobat technicznych dla natryskowych pianek wydanych przez szanowne ITB.


A to nie przypadkiem płyty fenolowe?

Bo jeśli nie to można jakiegoś linka dla poszerzenia horyzontów? Jakieś bliższe info? W końcu termo izolujemy raz na 40 lat  :big grin:

----------


## HenoK

> ktoś ciebie wkręca bardzo fachowo, cena promocyjna netto 200zł/m3 oznacza w praktyce że płytę używaną grubą 100mm sprzedają po 50-60zł/m2 netto czyli m3 takiej przyjemności to 500-600zł netto, a płytę nową sprzedają po 89,6zł/m2 netto czyli 900zł/m3
> 
> nawet końcówki serii sprzedają po 25-35zł/m2 netto


Tu masz cennik natrysku : http://www.firma-aman.pl/prices/poly...oam-spray.html tej firmy.
8,50zł/m2 1cm grubości netto  :sad: . 20cm to już z VAT 8% 184zł/m2.

----------


## Termopian

> Tu masz cennik natrysku : http://www.firma-aman.pl/prices/poly...oam-spray.html tej firmy.
> 8,50zł/m2 1cm grubości netto . 20cm to już z VAT 8% 184zł/m2.


Warto sprawdzić sobie jaka pianka jest natryskiwana oraz czy w tej kwocie jest np. dojazd do klienta.. Wątpię, żeby za 5cm na drugim końcu Polski wykonaliby natrysk za 42,5zł netto za m2. To jest główny powód dlaczego dla usług natrysku nie ma stałego cennika

----------


## Raźny

Z tego widać, że trzeba się pilnować aby nie dać się wyrolować.

I jeszcze jedna myśl mi przychodzi do głowy. Każdy podkreśla, że natrysk pianką to brak mostków. 
Sprawdzonym przykładem jest dom j-j. Ma wełnę. Ale mimo mostków cieplnych, które pewnie gdzieś są i tak rachunki ma rewelacyjne. Jeśli patrzeć tylko na dach. Pomijam resztę przegród. Patrzę tylko na to co ucieka dodatkowo, mimo termoizolacji, dachem.

Z drugiej strony jak duże mostki cieplne ma w dachu obecnie j-j???

Czy gdyby zastosował piankę o grubości odpowiadającej jego obecnego U dachu. Co załóżmy wyeliminowywało w 100% mostki cieplne to o ile miałby niższy rachunek za prąd w skali roku? Czy było by to 100zł na rok? Myślę, że nawet mniej.

Czyli da się ten sam efekt zrobić kilka razy taniej. 

Ale mam nadzieję, że Ci których stać na piankę będą ją montować. Dzięki temu ceny będą spadać. I kiedyś pojawią się posty nie jak obecnie styro czy wełna tylko styro, wełna czy pianka? różnica w cenie max 20%.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Zamknięto-komórkowa pianka to bardzo dobry izolator. Zastosowanie jej do izolacji ścianek oraz dna barki rzecznej świetnie się sprawdziło. Oczywisty brak problemu z położeniem (patrząc jak trzebaby się nagimnastykować zeby podocinać styropian we wszystkich płaszczyznach....masakra). Cena robocizny wykładania styropianem była zbliżona do ceny pianki. Zapobiega ładnie wykraplaniu sie się wody na burcie itp. Jest na tyle elastyczna że nie odpada przy zmianach wymiaru burt wywołanych różnicami temperatur. Generalnie świetna rzecz. Zamówiono 8 cm, położono 8-10cm w niektórych miejscach 12 w zalezności 'jak się prysnęło' ale zawsze więcej niż mniej. No i dodatkowo warstwa pianki tworzy warstwę zabezpieczającą antykorozyjnie (oczywiście wnętrze było malowane odpowiednimi środkami ale mechanicznie zabezpiecza bardzo dobrze) Po dwóch latach uzytkowania, mogę powiedzieć iż oprócz zmiany barwy nie zauważono większych problemów. A pracuje materiał na którym jest, caly czas. Dodatkowo, w ramach testów napryśnięto warstwę około 5cm na plyty OSB 22mm tworzące prowizoryczną podłogę. Wycieplenie i wygłuszenie odczuwalne od razu. Na płytach trzeba było zrobić nacięcia dylatacyjne, bo pianka zaczęła odpadać i pękać przy większych odkształceniach płyt.  Wady to cholerna palność tego ustrojstwa. Nie ważne kto i co by opowiadał i czego używał, pali się i już. Klasa palności E to problem bardzo poważny. Dodatkowo, zewnętrzna warstwa widocznie zmieniła kolor (to akurat nie problem) ale i doszło po 2 latach do redukcji wartstwy średnio o 0,5cm. Myslę że to nie problem a i zachowanie pianki normalne. Konkluzja jest taka, bardzo dobry materiał izolacyjny, ukladanie bezproblemowe, szybkie i skuteczne. Praktycznie możliwość założenia warstwy dowolnej grubości. Dobra trwalość. Ocieplenie na metal, izolacja akustyczna bardzo dobra. Do domu nie zastosowałbym tego-subiektywnie. Oprócz wygody instalacji oraz parametrów izolacyjności ważne jest dla mnie, subiektywne poczucie bezpieczeństwa. Tak samo jak nie pokryłbym swojego dachu styropianem, tak nie pokryję pianką (widziałem jak się zachowywała kiedy leciały na nią gorące iskry ze szlifowanego  gumówką  kawałka metalu).

----------


## farmi

> Tak jak pisałem wcześniej. Pianka o zamkniętych komórkach ma współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej µ na poziomie 60-110 (w zależności od gęstości). Folie paroizolacyjne posiadają wartość µ na poziomie kilkunastu TYSIĘCY..
> 
> Z mojego kilkunastoletniego doświadczenia natryskowego wynika niestety, że nie jest to paroizolacja, a horyzontem czasowym, w którym z reguły nie występują problemy, jest górna granica przedziału Flashback'a


Załóżmy że zamontuję  paroizolację - nawet jakąś z wyższej półki z ekranem aluminiowym, µ na poziomie kilkunastu TYSIĘCY itp....- to wytłumacz mi na chłopski rozum - co się z tą parą, która zatrzyma sie na paroizolacji dalej dzieje????? - zbiera sie między nidą i paroizolacją i co dalej ??????

----------


## farmi

Wg mnie to tej wilgoci - jeśli wogóle jest - zakładam że może sie pojawić w pewnych okresach nawet przy wentylacji mechanicznej- ale w ilościach naprawdę znikomych - które przy prawidłowej wentylacji można pewnie uznać za pomijalne- gdyż  tego co pamiętam z mądrych książek - ciśnienie pary wodnej rośnie wraz ze wzrostem wilgotności powietrza
Jeśli  ktoś zakłada wielkie ilości pary zatrzymane na paroizolacji - to tym bardziej musi sie liczyć z koniecznością super dokładnego ułożenia paroizolacji (co pewnie mało kto już dogląda )- szczelne połączenia, obróbki folii przy ścianach, murłacie , kominie- a para wodna przez swą złośliwość zawsze chętnie znajdzie sobie jakieś niedociągnięcia i  "szczelinki" 
Po drugie - nastała moda na zmywalne farby w domu (na bazie akrylu, silikonu itp ) które zapewne nie  "oddychają "- więc już jest to  podstawowa bariera dla wilgoci.

----------


## Duncan Idaho

Ok, a teraz pytanie z innej bajki. 

W przypadku ewentualnego pożaru i spalenia budynku czy ubezpieczyciel wypłaci odszkodowanie jeśli w projekcie jest ocieplenie wełną mineralną, a zastosowano natrysk pianki bądź sztywne płyty między krokwie?

Już pomijam to, że dom spłonie- trudno ale co z ubezpieczeniem?

Pozdrawiam:

----------


## Duncan Idaho

Halo,

Czy ktoś ma może jakieś informacje na temat mojego powyższego pytania.

Dla zainteresowanych link artykułu o budynku w którym wybuchł pożar a poddasze było ocieplone pianką. 

http://www.ekospray.pl/index.php?opt...=43:aktualnoci

Opis może być tendencyjny, bo z strony firmy zajmującej się natryskiem piany ale warto się z nim zaznajomić.

Pozdrawiam:

----------


## tomitomi

w tym tygodniu mam spotkanie z dystrybutorem pianki poluretanwej, zobaczymy co on na to powie.

----------


## Tomek W

A z ciekawości zapytam, czy rozpatrujecie kwestie ochrony ppoż i klasy reakcji na ogień poszczególnych materiałów zwłaszcza na poddaszu?

----------


## Raźny

Mam w projekcie żelbetonowy strop bez okien dachowych. Jedyne przejście na strych to właz. Brak kominów. Tak się nawet zastanawiam, czy nie zrobić perlitobetonu. Jest odporny na wysokie temperatury. może jakieś prostki perlitowe od wewnątrz? Zalane betonem z góry? Tak sobie rozważam  :smile: 

Powinienem się martwić ppoż ?

----------


## tomitomi

Do TomekW 
jak chcesz promować siebie i swoją firmę to jest od tego inny dział.

----------


## gumis107

Witam ,jakos nikt z przedmowcow nie wspomnial,iz pianke lubia zrec i wydlubywac: osy ,myszy, kuny, ptaki szczury i  cholera wie co jeszcze.Warto to przemyslec ,bo po kilku latach moze byc jak ze stryo lub welna mineralna ktora tez zreszta lubia i niejednokrotnie trzeba bylo wymieniac cale ocieplenie juz po kilku latach od zrobienia strychu.Pzdr

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Dla zainteresowanych link artykułu o budynku w którym wybuchł pożar a poddasze było ocieplone pianką. 
> http://www.ekospray.pl/index.php?opt...=43:aktualnoci
> Pozdrawiam:


Dosyć ciekawa sprawa. Przeczytałem z zainteresowaniem. Tyle że coś mi się tu kupy nie trzyma. http://www.kumibex.pl/dok/14_1_.pdf
W tej specyfikacji wyraźnie napisano, że klasa reakcji na ogień to E, więc jakim sposobem pianka poliuretanowa stała się nagle ognioodporna? 
Podobnie rzecz się ma w specyfikacji pianki FonoSpray.  http://www.kumibex.pl/dok/18_1_.pdf
W/g euroklasy reakcji na ogień, sprawa jest jasno sklasyfikowana: 
*Klasa 'E':* rozgorzenie-gwałtowne rozprzestrzenienie się ognia, któremu towarzyszy skokowy wzrost temperatury, przed upływem2 min przy strumieniu cieplnym 100 kW, zapalność malym płomieniem: przez 20 sek. Fs < 15cm
To jakim cudem coś co ma klase odporności na ogień zbliżoną do reklamówki z Tesco, tak sie zachowało? Nie czepiam się artykułu bo to zwykła akcja reklamowa, ale zastanawia mnie jego prawdziwość. Oczywiście można powiedzieć że ktoś zastosował na poddaszy GK ognioodporny... ale w artykule stoi że szybko został strawiony przez ogień, więc to nie to... co więc sprawiło, że spieniona reklamówka z tesco tak zareagowała na bezpośredni ogień?

----------


## tomitomi

> Witam ,jakos nikt z przedmowcow nie wspomnial,iz pianke lubia zrec i wydlubywac: osy ,myszy, kuny, ptaki szczury i  cholera wie co jeszcze.Warto to przemyslec ,bo po kilku latach moze byc jak ze stryo lub welna mineralna ktora tez zreszta lubia i niejednokrotnie trzeba bylo wymieniac cale ocieplenie juz po kilku latach od zrobienia strychu.Pzdr


a skąd wiesz, że te wszystkie zwierzątka tak lubią tąpianę ?????

----------


## tomitomi

> Dosyć ciekawa sprawa. Przeczytałem z zainteresowaniem. Tyle że coś mi się tu kupy nie trzyma. http://www.kumibex.pl/dok/14_1_.pdf
> W tej specyfikacji wyraźnie napisano, że klasa reakcji na ogień to E, więc jakim sposobem pianka poliuretanowa stała się nagle ognioodporna? 
> Podobnie rzecz się ma w specyfikacji pianki FonoSpray.  http://www.kumibex.pl/dok/18_1_.pdf
> W/g euroklasy reakcji na ogień, sprawa jest jasno sklasyfikowana: 
> *Klasa 'E':* rozgorzenie-gwałtowne rozprzestrzenienie się ognia, któremu towarzyszy skokowy wzrost temperatury, przed upływem2 min przy strumieniu cieplnym 100 kW, zapalność malym płomieniem: przez 20 sek. Fs < 15cm
> To jakim cudem coś co ma klase odporności na ogień zbliżoną do reklamówki z Tesco, tak sie zachowało? Nie czepiam się artykułu bo to zwykła akcja reklamowa, ale zastanawia mnie jego prawdziwość. Oczywiście można powiedzieć że ktoś zastosował na poddaszy GK ognioodporny... ale w artykule stoi że szybko został strawiony przez ogień, więc to nie to... co więc sprawiło, że spieniona reklamówka z tesco tak zareagowała na bezpośredni ogień?



jeśli chodzi o reakcjęna ogień to nie wiem skąd to znalazłeś. Podaję linki do Atestu ITB, oraz informacje odnośnie klasyfikacji na ogień z dziennika ustaw.

1. http://pgin.org/uploads/download/797...db915b5308.pdf

2. http://www.nettax.pl/dzienniki/du/20...z.461/zal2.htm

Pianka, piszę o SEALECTION 500
Ma klasę E, czyli SAMOGASNĄCE reakcji na ogień, ale już reakcja na ogień pianki SEALECTION 500 przykrytej płytą GK wynosi B-s1,d0 
a to jest jużbardzo dobry wynik !!! to są informacje z APROBATY ITB.

I chciałem podkreślić, że nie prowadzdę  firmy natryskującej piankę, w przyszłym roku zamierzam się budować i jak narazie wełna mnie do siebie nie  przekonuje.

----------


## tomitomi

> zejdzmy z tej pianki kto chce niech ja sobie wciska.


Ten post jest o piance !!!

Co ci tak przeszkadza w w tej piance ????

----------


## tomitomi

> a powinno?


no właśnie moim zdaniem nie... 

nie znalazłem żadnego poważnego minusa dla S500

----------


## Duncan Idaho

Witam,

Jak to w życiu, każda metoda ma swoich zwolenników i przeciwników. Tak się składa, że mam dostęp do sztywnych  płyt pianki PIR/PUR o grubości 160mm w bardzo przystępnej cenie, dlatego interesuje mnie ten temat.  Ściany fundamentowe z obu stron zaizolowałem pianką, jak przyklejałem papę termo to obawiałem się, że mogę podpalić piankę, dlatego najpierw robiłem testy palności palnikiem propan butan. Wyglądało to tak, że pianka łatwo się zapalała ale po odsunięciu płomienia praktycznie odrazu sama gasła i na powierzchni robiła się zwęglona skorupka. Moim zdaniem problem palności jest innej natury, wszystko zależy od  użytych komponentów do produkcji pianki oraz innych dodatków poprawiających własności pianki -szerzej innym razem, zreszta to samo tyczy się wełny, która spajana jest różnego rodzaju polimerowymi lepiszczami, które też się palą.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> jeśli chodzi o reakcjęna ogień to nie wiem skąd to znalazłeś. Podaję linki do Atestu ITB, oraz informacje odnośnie klasyfikacji na ogień z dziennika ustaw.


Nie rozumiem za bardzo o co Ci chodzi. Podałem link do źródła które zamieściła firma natryskująca piankę. Przeczytaj sobie. Jak wół stoi: Klasa E.




> Pianka, piszę o SEALECTION 500
> Ma klasę E, czyli SAMOGASNĄCE reakcji na ogień, ale już reakcja na ogień pianki SEALECTION 500 przykrytej płytą GK wynosi B-s1,d0


I tu również zgoda, ale częściowo. Zamiast krzyczeć i epatować kolorami, przyjrzyj się jeszcze raz cytowanej przez siebie tabeli ze zrozumieniem. Co w niej widać? Otóż zacytowałeś wygodną dla siebie część w której widać że klasa E to wyroby samogasnące. Rzuć no tylko okiem całościowo na tabelę i co widać? Otóż to, że klasa E to wyroby, *Palne-łatwo zapalne*, dodatkowo mogą być one Samogasnące (jak słusznie napisałeś) ale i *Intensywnie dymiące.* - ale tego już producent nie precyzuje prawda?




> a to jest już bardzo dobry wynik !!! to są informacje z APROBATY ITB.


Ja odczytuję to w taki sposób: Jest to wynik, spełniający (jak poczytasz sobie niżej w rozporządzeniu) minimalne wartości spełniające normę PN-EN 13501-1:2008.
Jeśli wczytasz się w to co sam cytujesz, czyli B-s1, d0, to dowiesz się iż pianka Sealection500 za przegrodą o klasie reakcji na ogień minimum E powinna się nie zapalić i nie kapać. 
A na koniec mała uwaga. Nie miałem na celu ośmieszania czy odstraszania nikogo od pianek. Sam kiedy pierwszy raz zobaczyłem zastosowanie pianki, łatwość aplikacji, efekt, itp. byłem zafascynowany, może i nawet jestem do teraz bo w końcu zastosowaliśmy ją do ocieplenia statku w mojej firmie. Zanim jednak wywalisz pieniądze i z podnieceniem będziesz patrzył jak natryśnięta ciecz zmienia się w piankę i rośnie na Twoim poddaszu, to zastanów się jak będzie wyglądała Twoja przegroda ogniowa. Pamiętaj że 99,9% ludzi nie stosuje w domu płyt GK ogniotrwałych specjalnie zbrojonych, wytrzymujących otwarty ogień nawet do 2 godzin. Najczęściej kręcisz płyty  zwykłe GK, które rozpadają się w ogniu po około 15-20 minutach (zwróć uwagę, na bardzo istotny szczegół w tekście artykułu... cyt: "Warto tutaj także zwrócić uwagę na fakt, że akcja gaśnicza rozpoczęła się po około 10 minutach od wybuchu pożaru (!!!) przez ten czas 150mm warstwa pianki na tyle skutecznie opierała się działaniu wysokiej temperatury, że nie dopuściła do uszkodzenia konstrukcji dachu."  Wcześniej natomiast napisano że tylko 40% 30mm warstwy pianki zostało uszkodzone w wyniku ognia. 
Zobacz jakie gówno zastosował na swoim dachu właściciel domu. Część płyt GK na poddaszu nie wytrzymała nawet 10 minut!! A reszta łaskawie nie pozwoliła się stopić tym 150mm pianki co to niby cudownie uratowały więźbę. I ostatnia sprawa . Testy ogniowe płyt GK prowadzone przez Knauf'a pokazały, że jesli na płytę z jednej strony działa się ogniem o temp. 1000 stopni to po drugiej jej stronie temp oscylowała pomiędzy 100-120 stopni. A związane to jest z faktem iż w 1m2 płyty znajduje się około 3litrów wody chemicznie związanej. Po około 15-25 minutach woda prawie całkowicie odparowuje temperatura szybko wzrasta a płyta ulega rozpadnięciu. (dane z kart systemowych-zeszytów technicznych produktów Knauf)

----------


## tomitomi

ElwoodWroclaw

masz rację zgadzam się z tobą.

Odnośnie wcześniejszego postu, dyskutujemy o tych klasach palności, a tak naprawdę, to czy między krokwiami będzie wełna czy piana to i tak jak nie ogień, to temperatura zrobi swoje i dach spłonie, tak czy siak. A co do tego artykułu, nie brał bym go tak na poważnie, rzecież to czysty marketing. Sam w tym momencie mogę napisać podobny, który będzie zachwalał wełnę mineralną.

----------


## tomitomi

> No moje osobiste przezycia z wizyty w kanadzie cieszy, ze nie jestem sam  a teraz szwagier sprzetu nie odkupi :/. wiec stoi w garazu od kiedy stocznia padla :/ czasem kontener do ocieplenia wpada, hala


Czyli, że kupiłeś reaktori teraz stoi w garażu i nie masz żadnych zamówień ??

----------


## mamut 74

co sądzicie o ociepleniu zewnętrznym ściany z 15 centymetrowej warstwy piany zamkniętokomorowej?

----------


## tomitomi

> co sądzicie o ociepleniu zewnętrznym ściany z 15 centymetrowej warstwy piany zamkniętokomorowej?


Jeśli cię tylko na to stać to jak najbardziej.

Pod jednym warunkiem: że masz zainstalowany rekuperator, czyli wentylację mechaniczna.

Moim zdaniem 15cm otwartokomurkowej wystarczy w zupełności tylko takiej z aprobatą ITB !!!

----------


## Tomek W

> Sam w tym momencie mogę napisać podobny, który będzie zachwalał wełnę mineralną.


Byłoby super  :smile: 
Jednakże marketing to jedno a badania ogniowe i normy to drugie - nie mieszałbym tutaj tych kwestii.

----------


## mamut 74

> Jeśli cię tylko na to stać to jak najbardziej.
> 
> Pod jednym warunkiem: że masz zainstalowany rekuperator, czyli wentylację mechaniczna.
> 
> Moim zdaniem 15cm otwartokomurkowej wystarczy w zupełności tylko takiej z aprobatą ITB !!!


tylko jak się zachowa tynk w momencie kiedy piana zacznie się kurczyć?

----------


## tomitomi

> Byłoby super 
> Jednakże marketing to jedno a badania ogniowe i normy to drugie - nie mieszałbym tutaj tych kwestii.


Oczywiście, że masz rację, marketing ci życia nie uratuje !!!

sama pianka ma kiepską klasę palności - E, ale pianę O-K montujemy zawsze z płytą GK, lub pod innym przykryciem,
a tutaj klasa  ogniowa jest już dużo wyższa !!! 

O tym nie możemy zapomnieć.

----------


## tomitomi

> tylko jak się zachowa tynk w momencie kiedy piana zacznie się kurczyć?


a czy na pianę Z-K można bezpośrednio  kłaść tynk??? 

Z drugiej strony piany poliiuretanowe się nie kurczą !!! Mają bardzo dużą stabilność wymiarową.

----------


## Tomek W

> Oczywiście, że masz rację, marketing ci życia nie uratuje !!!
> 
> sama pianka ma kiepską klasę palności - E, ale pianę O-K montujemy zawsze z płytą GK, lub pod innym przykryciem,
> a tutaj klasa  ogniowa jest już dużo wyższa !!! 
> 
> O tym nie możemy zapomnieć.


Właśnie.
Klasa reakcji na ogień tyczy się materiału budowlanego - http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego-weln...iowe/euroklasy
Natomiast do rozwiązania mamy określnie NRO - nierozprzestrzenianie ognia. http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego-weln...je-ogniowe/nro
A co do elementu budynku stosujemy klasyfikacje odporności ogniowej - http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego-weln...ornosc-ogniowa

Więc jak widać jedno to jest to jak materiał zachowuje się sam pod wpływem ognia, a inne jak w konkretnym rozwiązaniu oraz w ramach całego elemnentu budynku. Nie mozna porównywac tych klasyfikacji.

----------


## tomitomi

dokładnie tak jak piszesz, ale powiedzmy sobie szczerze, że jak już dojdzie do pożaru to czy tam będzie piana, czy wełna to i tak nie powstrzyma to ognia, i tak. Temperatura jest tak wysoka, że zniszczy wszystko.

----------


## tomitomi

> Właśnie.
> Klasa reakcji na ogień tyczy się materiału budowlanego - http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego-weln...iowe/euroklasy
> Natomiast do rozwiązania mamy określnie NRO - nierozprzestrzenianie ognia. http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego-weln...je-ogniowe/nro
> A co do elementu budynku stosujemy klasyfikacje odporności ogniowej - http://www.rockwool.pl/dlaczego-weln...ornosc-ogniowa
> 
> Więc jak widać jedno to jest to jak materiał zachowuje się sam pod wpływem ognia, a inne jak w konkretnym rozwiązaniu oraz w ramach całego elemnentu budynku. Nie mozna porównywac tych klasyfikacji.



zresztą przytaczanie artykułów ze strony Rocwool, to czysty marketing i pokazywanie konkretnej sprawy jak najkorzystniej dla wełny.

----------


## wojtekdomus

Dzień dobry piszę tu pierwszy raz.
Chciałbym porównać tu pianę PU zamknietokomórkową z otwartokomórkową. 
Zasadniczo materiał jest ten sam. Różnica występuje w środku spieniającym (i pewnie dodatkach powierzchniowoczynnych).
Otwartokomórkowy jest spieniany przeważnie wodą, która reagując z grupą izocyjanianową tworzy gaz dwutlenek węgla. Rozprężający gaz powoduje pianowanie.
W PU zamkniętokomórkowych stosuje sie jako środek spieniający freony 3 generacji, które pod wpływem ciepła reakcji odparowują, zwiększają objetośc i pianują.
Po utwardzeniu dwutlenek węgła z piany otwartokomórkowej powoli jest wypierany przez powietrze, które lepiej przewodzi ciepło i obniża termoizolacyjność. Po za tym gdy juz powietrze wniknie do środka powoduje zwiększenie palności pianki. 
W piance zamkniętokomórkowej ucieczka freonu jest bardzo wolna. Niepalny freon podwyzsza ogniodporność i izolacyjność. Oczywiście ognioodporność to nie tylko struktura ale również różne dodatki.
W otwate pory wnika także wilgoć , ktora może kondensować po przekroczeniu punktu rosy.
Generalnie jako chemik a nie budowlaniec to nie zastosowałbym pianki otwartokomórkowej. Ona jest dobra do mebli albo jako maty wygłuszajace.
Pozostaję jescze kwestia ewentualnego gnicia krokiew. Wydaje mi sie że drewno dobrze przewodzi wilgoć i jeżeli ona wydostawać się na zewnątrz, nie jest blokowana przez papy, to powinno być OK.

----------


## tomitomi

> Dzień dobry piszę tu pierwszy raz.
> Chciałbym porównać tu pianę PU zamknietokomórkową z otwartokomórkową. 
> Zasadniczo materiał jest ten sam. Różnica występuje w środku spieniającym (i pewnie dodatkach powierzchniowoczynnych).
> Otwartokomórkowy jest spieniany przeważnie wodą, która reagując z grupą izocyjanianową tworzy gaz dwutlenek węgla. Rozprężający gaz powoduje pianowanie.
> W PU zamkniętokomórkowych stosuje sie jako środek spieniający freony 3 generacji, które pod wpływem ciepła reakcji odparowują, zwiększają objetośc i pianują.
> Po utwardzeniu dwutlenek węgła z piany otwartokomórkowej powoli jest wypierany przez powietrze, które lepiej przewodzi ciepło i obniża termoizolacyjność. Po za tym gdy juz powietrze wniknie do środka powoduje zwiększenie palności pianki. 
> W piance zamkniętokomórkowej ucieczka freonu jest bardzo wolna. Niepalny freon podwyzsza ogniodporność i izolacyjność. Oczywiście ognioodporność to nie tylko struktura ale również różne dodatki.
> W otwate pory wnika także wilgoć , ktora może kondensować po przekroczeniu punktu rosy.
> Generalnie jako chemik a nie budowlaniec to nie zastosowałbym pianki otwartokomórkowej. Ona jest dobra do mebli albo jako maty wygłuszajace.
> Pozostaję jescze kwestia ewentualnego gnicia krokiew. Wydaje mi sie że drewno dobrze przewodzi wilgoć i jeżeli ona wydostawać się na zewnątrz, nie jest blokowana przez papy, to powinno być OK.



Co do punktu rosy przy O-K to przy 10cm grubości  nie występuje punkt rosy. porównując termoizolacyjność do grubości to najbardziej opłaca się stosować grubość15 cm. Takie informację uzyskałem od PGIN

Jak możesz to odpowiedz mi na moją odpowiedź do twojego ostatniego zdania:

Skoro piana O-K przepuszcza wilgoć, to czy nie działa  to w obie strony??
czyli, jeśli mamy za dużą wilgoć w domu to rzeczywiście idzie  ona w drewno, ale jeśli te chwilowe zawilgocenia w domu ustąpią, to czy ta wilgoć, która jest blokowana przez papę w  więźbie i deskowaniu (pod warunkiemm założenia Papy szczelnie co jest praktycznie niemożliwe) nie przejdzie w drugą stronę odbierając wilgoć z deskowania i nawilży zbyt wysuszone powietrze  w domu ???
A to chyba jest dobre zjawisko, ponieważ w izolowanym pomieszczeniu nigy nie będzie wysuszonego powietrza

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Skoro piana O-K przepuszcza wilgoć, to czy nie działa  to w obie strony??
> czyli, jeśli mamy za dużą wilgoć w domu to rzeczywiście idzie  ona w drewno, ale jeśli te chwilowe zawilgocenia w domu ustąpią, to czy ta wilgoć, która jest blokowana przez papę w  więźbie i deskowaniu (pod warunkiemm założenia Papy szczelnie co jest praktycznie niemożliwe) nie przejdzie w drugą stronę odbierając wilgoć z deskowania i nawilży zbyt wysuszone powietrze  w domu ???
> A to chyba jest dobre zjawisko, ponieważ w izolowanym pomieszczeniu nigy nie będzie wysuszonego powietrza


Co za nowa mania, podsycana przez sprzedawców i producentów materiałów budowlanych. Oddychające ściany, wilgoć migrująca po przegrodach i robiąca dobrze domownikom. Pomyśl logicznie. Zanim ta Twoja wędrująca wilgoć przejdzie przez ocieplenie i ściany to ci więźba zgnije. To po pierwsze, a po drugie, jeśli faktycznie ma być tak, że wilgoć ma migrować do wnętrza budynku, to już możesz kupić sobie namiot i zamieszkać w nim. Warunki termiczne będziesz miał podobne. Zawilgocona przegroda i mokre ocieplenie!!! ?? - to wielkie straty ciepła bo przewodzi je idealnie. Zanim więc coś takiego napiszesz, to pomyśl. Jesli chcesz podnieść wilgotność w domu w sezonie grzewczym to kup sobie nawilżacz a nie licz na oddychające ściany, bo to bzdura.

----------


## wojtekdomus

Aktrat natrafiłem na artykuł dotyczący pian otwartoporowych ich zalet i wad. (izolacje 9/2011):
zalety: 
tłumią dźwięki
niska cena
bardzo niska gęstość a więc mało masy do wypełnienia danej przestrzeni.

wady:
bardzo łatwo łapią wilgoć co obniża ich właściwości izolacyjne.
palność.

----------


## miloszenko

> Aktrat natrafiłem na artykuł dotyczący pian otwartoporowych ich zalet i wad. (izolacje 9/2011):
> zalety: 
> tłumią dźwięki
> niska cena
> bardzo niska gęstość a więc mało masy do wypełnienia danej przestrzeni.
> 
> wady:
> bardzo łatwo łapią wilgoć co obniża ich właściwości izolacyjne.
> palność.


Dajcie sobie juz spokoj z ta palnoscia. Podajcie mi przyklad, gdzie przy wiekszym pozarze jakas technologia zostala nienaruszona. Jak bedziesz mial wypasiona niepalna welne to mozesz zginac bo np. rolety elektryczne nie zadzialaja. 

Wada to moze byc wtedy, jak bedziesz na poddaszu ognisko rozpalal.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wojtekdomus

"Co do punktu rosy przy O-K to przy 10cm grubości nie występuje punkt rosy. porównując termoizolacyjność do grubości to najbardziej opłaca się stosować grubość15 cm. Takie informację uzyskałem od PGIN"

A to niby dlaczgo punkt rosy nie występuje? 
Punkt rosy załeży od temperatury i zawartości pary wodnej w powietrzu.
W ciepłym powietrzu rozpuszczalność pary wodnej jest większa. Gdy powietrze chłodzi się co ma miejsce w izolacji porowatej to woda się wykrapla.

"Skoro piana O-K przepuszcza wilgoć, to czy nie działa to w obie strony??"

Transport pary jest w zimie w jedna strone od strony cieplejszej do zimniejszej.


"czyli, jeśli mamy za dużą wilgoć w domu to rzeczywiście idzie ona w drewno, ale jeśli te chwilowe zawilgocenia w domu ustąpią, to czy ta wilgoć, która jest blokowana przez papę w więźbie i deskowaniu (pod warunkiemm założenia Papy szczelnie co jest praktycznie niemożliwe) nie przejdzie w drugą stronę odbierając wilgoć z deskowania i nawilży zbyt wysuszone powietrze w domu ???
A to chyba jest dobre zjawisko, ponieważ w izolowanym pomieszczeniu nigy nie będzie wysuszonego powietrza' 

Nieszczelna papa zawsze będzie lepszą barierą dla pary niż specjalnie zaprojektowana wentylowana przestrzeń. To naprawdę jasne. 

A co do wentylowania pomieszczeń przez przegody budowlane to naprawdę jest humorystyczne:
Kondensacja wilgoci w przegodach budowlanych oznacza oniżenie jej izolacyjnośc, korozje mrozową i biologiczną. 
Od regulacji  temperatury i wilgotności są systemy HVAC a nie ściany.

----------


## wojtekdomus

> Dajcie sobie juz spokoj z ta palnoscia. Podajcie mi przyklad, gdzie przy wiekszym pozarze jakas technologia zostala nienaruszona. Jak bedziesz mial wypasiona niepalna welne to mozesz zginac bo np. rolety elektryczne nie zadzialaja. 
> 
> Wada to moze byc wtedy, jak bedziesz na poddaszu ognisko rozpalal.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


W czasie pożarów główna przyczyna śmierci to nie poparzenia lecz zatrucia produktami spalania zwłaszcza tlenkiem węgla. Piana się pali a wełna mineralna nie.  
A więc emisja toksycznych substancji jest nieporównywalna.

----------


## tomitomi

> Co za nowa mania, podsycana przez sprzedawców i producentów materiałów budowlanych. Oddychające ściany, wilgoć migrująca po przegrodach i robiąca dobrze domownikom. Pomyśl logicznie. Zanim ta Twoja wędrująca wilgoć przejdzie przez ocieplenie i ściany to ci więźba zgnije. To po pierwsze, a po drugie, jeśli faktycznie ma być tak, że wilgoć ma migrować do wnętrza budynku, to już możesz kupić sobie namiot i zamieszkać w nim. Warunki termiczne będziesz miał podobne. Zawilgocona przegroda i mokre ocieplenie!!! ?? - to wielkie straty ciepła bo przewodzi je idealnie. Zanim więc coś takiego napiszesz, to pomyśl. Jesli chcesz podnieść wilgotność w domu w sezonie grzewczym to kup sobie nawilżacz a nie licz na oddychające ściany, bo to bzdura.


Po pierwsze to naucz  się czytać ze zrozumieniem i przestań naskakiwać na innych uczestników forum !!! bo zachowujesz się jak idiota.!!!

Już wcześniej pisałem, że nie mam nic wspólnego z ociepleniami. 



```
Pomyśl logicznie. Zanim ta Twoja wędrująca wilgoć przejdzie przez ocieplenie i ściany to ci więźba zgnije
```

Ty chyba kompletnie nie wiesz co piszesz !!! czy jesteś sobie w stanie wyobrazić ile wilgoci musi być w danym pomieszczeniu żeby więźba zgniła  ??? to ty w saunie byś musiał  mieszkać !!!

A kto kładzie papę na dachy skośne szczelnie ??? przybijają ją papiakami i tyle !!!

Gdybyś umiał czytać ze zrozumieniem, (a uczą tego w podstawówce) to byś zauważył że mój post to było pytanie czy właśnie tak jest.

I od kiedy to wilgoć przewodzi ciepło?? bo ja myślałem że powietrze, a przepływ powietrza przez Pianę O-K jest dużo bardziej ograniczony niż przez wełnę. 

I nie naskakuj na innych, tylko naucz się wreszcie normalnie dyskutować.

----------


## miloszenko

> I od kiedy to wilgoć przewodzi ciepło?? bo ja myślałem że powietrze, a przepływ powietrza przez Pianę O-K jest dużo bardziej ograniczony niż przez wełnę.


Moze nie sama wilgoc przewodzi, tylko znaczaco obniza parametry izolacyjne wylny czy pianki, czyli poprawia przeowdnictwo cieplne. Tak czy inaczej mokrej piany do mokrej welny sie porownac nie podejmuje  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomitomi

> W czasie pożarów główna przyczyna śmierci to nie poparzenia lecz zatrucia produktami spalania zwłaszcza tlenkiem węgla. Piana się pali a wełna mineralna nie.  
> A więc emisja toksycznych substancji jest nieporównywalna.



No tak masz rację, ale w rzeczywistości w pomieszczeniach jest bardzo dużo innych rzeczy wykonanych z różnych materiałów, które same podsycają ogień i wydzielają  te wszystkie niebezpieczne związki. Zanim ogień dotrze do poszycia dachu to w pomieszczeniu  będzie już wystarczająco dużo dymu.

----------


## tomitomi

miloszenko

Nasiąkliwość wodą po 24 h, przy częściowym zanurzeniu, kg/m2 wynosi mniej niż 10. info z ITB http://pgin.org/uploads/download/797...db915b5308.pdf
A wełna mineralna zachowuje się jak gąbka.
Różnica jest ogromna. 
Zresztą montując wełnę w ścianie, czy na poddaszu, montujemy już zawilgoconą wełnę !!! Czemu nikt o tym nie pisze i nie zwraca na to uwagi, tylko chwalą się lambdą, którą uzyskała wełna w warunkach laboratoryjnych.

----------


## miloszenko

> miloszenko
> 
> Nasiąkliwość wodą po 24 h, przy częściowym zanurzeniu, kg/m2 wynosi mniej niż 10. info z ITB http://pgin.org/uploads/download/797...db915b5308.pdf
> A wełna mineralna zachowuje się jak gąbka.
> Różnica jest ogromna. 
> Zresztą montując wełnę w ścianie, czy na poddaszu, montujemy już zawilgoconą wełnę !!! Czemu nikt o tym nie pisze i nie zwraca na to uwagi, tylko chwalą się lambdą, którą uzyskała wełna w warunkach laboratoryjnych.


No wlasnie, material na budowie a jego paramtry to 2 rozne sprawy  :smile:  Z drugiej strony ludzie pokazuja ile placa za ogrzewanie i nie ma jakiejs przepasci w tym, co im certyfikt (lub tez OZC) wykazalo, a tym co placa co roku, wiec chyba dramatu nie ma.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wojtekdomus

'Nasiąkliwość wodą po 24 h, przy częściowym zanurzeniu, kg/m2 wynosi mniej niż 10'

10 kg dla jasności czyli pewnie więcej niz masa całej pianki. Ja nie znam tej metody badawczej, ale dla pianki zamkniętoporowej wg te samej metody wynosi mniej niż 0,2 kg. 20 razy mniej.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...3A1999&ct=clnk
Akurat znalazłem pianke Purinowy ale każdy produkt zamkniętoporowy, ma podobne parametry, bo ma zamnięte pory i nie mastruktury gąbki.

----------


## grzegorzsto1

a ja mam pytanie z innej beczki:
znacie na śląsku firmy które specjalizują się w ocieplaniu pianą.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Po pierwsze to naucz  się czytać ze zrozumieniem i przestań naskakiwać na innych uczestników forum !!! bo zachowujesz się jak idiota.!!!


Kolego, Możesz pokazać w którym miejscu naskoczyłem na Ciebie? Albo wyzwałem od idiotów jak Ty mnie? Nie rozumiem Twojej agresji.




> Ty chyba kompletnie nie wiesz co piszesz !!! czy jesteś sobie w stanie wyobrazić ile wilgoci musi być w danym pomieszczeniu żeby więźba zgniła??? to ty w saunie byś musiał  mieszkać!!!
> A kto kładzie papę na dachy skośne szczelnie ??? przybijają ją papiakami i tyle !!!.


Mógłbyś przybliżyć o jakim pomieszczeniu piszesz w którym znajduje się więźba? Nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi. Albo nie do końca wiesz jak wygląda budowa dachu.
Już widziałem zbutwiałe i zagrzybione więźby. Ich stan nie wynikał z ze szczelnego przybicia papy do deskowania, ale głównie z obłożenia deskowania od spodu, ociepleniem. Zwyczajnie złym wykonaniem dachu. Wilgoć nie miała jak zostać oddana do otoczenia. I nie chodzi mi o wilgoć z poddasza!!




> Gdybyś umiał czytać ze zrozumieniem, (a uczą tego w podstawówce) to byś zauważył że mój post to było pytanie czy właśnie tak jest..


Super, cieszę się że wyjaśniliśmy sobie sprawę Twojej edukacji i mojego jej braku. Ależ mnie rozgryzłeś Sherloku.




> I od kiedy to wilgoć przewodzi ciepło?? bo ja myślałem że powietrze, a przepływ powietrza przez Pianę O-K jest dużo bardziej ograniczony niż przez wełnę.


A możesz mi powiedzieć dokładnie z jakich gazów składa się powietrze światły człeku? Tego teraz uczą w gimnazjum a wczesniej też w podstawówce.  :smile: 
Nie będę się rozpisywał nad dyfuzją gazów, itp. ale jak sobie poczytasz o adiabatach suchych i wilgotnych to się trochę rozjaśni. Ma się to tak samo do suchej i wilgotnej przegrody. Bo przecież *nie o przepływ* powietrza tu chodzi.



> I nie naskakuj na innych, tylko naucz się wreszcie normalnie dyskutować.


 Wzajemności szanowny kolego, wzajemności.

----------


## tomitomi

> Kolego, Możesz pokazać w którym miejscu naskoczyłem na Ciebie? Albo wyzwałem od idiotów jak Ty mnie? Nie rozumiem Twojej agresji.
> 
> 
> Mógłbyś przybliżyć o jakim pomieszczeniu piszesz w którym znajduje się więźba? Nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi. Albo nie do końca wiesz jak wygląda budowa dachu.
> Już widziałem zbutwiałe i zagrzybione więźby. Ich stan nie wynikał z ze szczelnego przybicia papy do deskowania, ale głównie z obłożenia deskowania od spodu, ociepleniem. Zwyczajnie złym wykonaniem dachu. Wilgoć nie miała jak zostać oddana do otoczenia. I nie chodzi mi o wilgoć z poddasza!!
> 
> 
> Super, cieszę się że wyjaśniliśmy sobie sprawę Twojej edukacji i mojego jej braku. Ależ mnie rozgryzłeś Sherloku.
> 
> ...


ok to naskakiwanie sobie wyjaśniliśmy.

 teraz już spokojniej 

 Dla jasności powtórzę jeszcze raz, że nie prowadzę firmy która ociepla domy.
 Piszesz, że widziałeś zbutwiałe dachy i więźby, i że wilgoć ta nie pochodziła z poddasza, tylko z winy "fachofffcóffff", którzy źle wykonali dach.
 Ale temat dotyczy ocieplenia poddasza pianą poliuretanową. Na początku dyskusji ktoś z użytkowników napisał moim zdaniem nieprawdę, że ma opapowany dach szczelnie. i teraz wszyscy się tego trzymają. A przecież, każdy z nas wie jak papował dach, że przybijał papę gwoździami (papiakami) i za żadne skarby nie jest to szczelne !!!, pomijam fakt że po kilku latach pod wpływem temperatury w papie porobią się małe dziurki i fałdki, przez które swobodnie będzie przepływać powietrze.

 Więc nie pisaliśmy o tych samych rzeczach. I dla jasności, wiem jak wygląda budowa dachu, ta ironia była niepotrzebna.

 Chodziło mi o to, że w na poddaszu musiało by być bardzo dużo wilgoci, żeby przeszła ona przez pianę O-K do więźby i deskowania i narobiła takich szkód.
 A przecież w każdym przeciętnym domu jest jakaś wentylacja. I nie mówię już o rekuperacji.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Chodziło mi o to, że w na poddaszu musiało by być bardzo dużo wilgoci, żeby przeszła ona przez pianę O-K do więźby i deskowania i narobiła takich szkód.
> A przecież w każdym przeciętnym domu jest jakaś wentylacja. I nie mówię już o rekuperacji.


No i tu leżał błąd! Widzisz. Ja nie piszę o przechodzeniu pary wodnej z pomieszczenia, przez GK, paroizolację, ocieplenie, wiatroizolację do deskowania bo to bzdura. Zareagowałem tak a nie inaczej, czytając po raz kolejny o oddychaniu ścian, migracji wilgoci itp. Bzdury i jeszcze raz bzdury wymyślane przez marketingowców, a masa ludzi łyka to jak bocian żaby! "Panie, koniecznie tylko ten materiał na ściany, bo on oddycha i będzie w domu cudownie. A na te 'sapiące' ściany-20cm styropianu na szczelno. I nikt nie da sobie wytłumaczyć że to tak samo jakbyś chciał oddychać z kondonem naciągniętym na głowę! I tu nie ma żarnych wycieczek w Twoją stronę, żeby bylo jasne!!
Czepiam się tylko sposobu wykonywania dachu z pełnym natryskiem od razu na deskowanie. bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej. 'bo musi być szczelnie'. Błąd. Jednym się uda innym nie. Meteriał jest najczęściej niewysezonowany porządnie, do tego od góry pokryty papą i może to prowadzić do szybszego zniszczenia więźby. To miałem na mysli. Proces migracji pary wodnej przez GK i dalej pomijam. Wystarczy wilgoć otoczenia. 
A co do piany, to sam mam mętlik w głowie, bo podoba mi się system. Jest szybki itp. Masa zalet. staram sam siebie przekonać. Pamiętac nalezy, o czym mało kto pamięta albo wie, że filmy reklamowe z USA pianki Sealection 500 itp. były robione dla domów o innych parametrach niż te budowane w naszym klimacie. 
Pax między chrześcijany
 :wink:

----------


## tomitomi

No to teraz już wiemy o czym piszemy.

Osobiście jestem zwolennikiem deskowania + nie papa, tylko membrana dachowa ale taka min 230 !!!

Odnośnie zaizolowania tego to u mnie wełna nie wchodzi w grę, a co do piany to można zrobić tak, że między krokwie od wewnątrz założyć folię paraizolacyjną, lub membranę jakąś kiepską, nie ma większego znaczenia, oczywiście odpowiednio odsunięta od deskowania. Chodzi o to, żeby piana miała się do czego przykleić. Nawet jak ta folia czy kiepska membrana zniknie po kilku latach (bo tak się dzieje) to piana będzie się świetnie trzymać między krokwiami. No chyba że ktoś ma krokwie oddalone od siebie o 1,5m  :smile: 

I w takim przypadku mamy przestrzeń niezbędną do odprowadzenia wilgoci, i świetnie zaizolowane poddasze termicznie (bez mostków cieplnych) i akustycznie.

A jeśli decydujemy się na dach bez deskowania, to sytuacja podobna, tylko musimy pamiętać, żeby zastosować porządną membranę a nie jakąś MARMĘ 115 to jakaś porażka jest.
Wtedy oczywiście nie musimy między krokwie kłaść dodatkowej membrany i robić przestrzeni do odprowadzenia wilgoci.

----------


## grzegorzsto1

Wracam do tematu zna ktoś firmy na śląsku które robią pianą poddasze.
Kolejne pytanie jak się to ma do dachu które posiada folie para przepuszczalną czy można stosować pianę i jaką

----------


## jozek131

> Wracam do tematu zna ktoś firmy na śląsku które robią pianą poddasze.
> Kolejne pytanie jak się to ma do dachu które posiada folie para przepuszczalną czy można stosować pianę i jaką


Adres jest w twojej skrzynce

----------


## grzegorzsto1

ok dzięki

----------


## grzegorzsto1

jozek nie mam adresu!

----------


## jozek131

> jozek nie mam adresu!


Teraz adres powinien być

----------


## janciownik

Witam, ja osobiście podszedłem do tematu ocieplenia poddasza na zasadzie "wszystko, cokolwiek byle nie wełna" - powiedzmy że mam uraz jak zobaczyłem poddasza w rodzinie otwarte po 20 latach, ocieplone wełną... mniejsza o to. Rozglądałem się za isoobosterem, matami, styropianem - padło na piane zamkniętokomorową 20-22 cm + styropian 4cm.. Jestem na etapie malowania, grzeje w domu tylko kominkiem (zwykły ozdobny, żadnych tuneli, płaszczy), i na poddaszu jest pieruńsko ciepło - z domu zrobił się po prostu termos, kratki wentylacyjne mam pozamykane, i mimo malowania wilgotność pokazuje mi 45-50 czegośtam. Tak że generalnie - ja jestem zadowolony. I jak pisałem wcześniej - sam jestem ciekawy czy będę zadowolony za 20 lat  :wink: ))

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> padło na piane zamkniętokomorową 20-22 cm + styropian 4cm.. Jestem na etapie malowania, grzeje w domu tylko kominkiem (zwykły ozdobny, żadnych tuneli, płaszczy), i na poddaszu jest pieruńsko ciepło - z domu zrobił się po prostu termos,


Super. A powiedz jaki był koszt tej piany? Pryskali na deskowanie, czy nie, opisz proszę bliżej co i jak z Twoim dachem. Po co styropian i gdzie go dałeś?

----------


## E&K

> o kurka  w tej cenie to w ogóle nie ma o czym gadać


Nie wiem skad wy macie takei ceny 200zl/1m2 w tamtym roku nadrozsza oferte mialem 162zl/1m2 a wybralem firme co oferuje 71zl/1m2 zamknietokomorowej piany 15cm, 18cm w cenie 81zl/1m2. Rozumiem inflacja jest ale ze az tak nie robmy jaj... Pianuje w przyszlym roku na wiosne :smile:

----------


## amigo1974

> Nie wiem skad wy macie takei ceny 200zl/1m2 w tamtym roku nadrozsza oferte mialem 162zl/1m2 a wybralem firme co oferuje 71zl/1m2 zamknietokomorowej piany 15cm, 18cm w cenie 81zl/1m2. Rozumiem inflacja jest ale ze az tak nie robmy jaj... Pianuje w przyszlym roku na wiosne


No jak skąd, od Józka! Lepiej Ty podaj choćby na priv dane tej firmy  za 81 za m2 zamkniętokomórkowej . Ale tak na poważnie ! Podaj.

----------


## janciownik

> Super. A powiedz jaki był koszt tej piany? Pryskali na deskowanie, czy nie, opisz proszę bliżej co i jak z Twoim dachem. Po co styropian i gdzie go dałeś?


Koszt - 105 zł netto za m2, przy grubości minimum 20 cm. Nie pryskałem bezpośrednio na deski - mam pełne deskowanie i papę, troszeczkę bałem się walić te pianę, więc dałem styropian na dystansach (2cm przerwy między deskami a płytami styro), i dopiero na te styro waliłem pianę. Jakby co - daj mejl na pw podeślę zdjęcia z pianowania u mnie.

----------


## amigo1974

> Koszt - 136 zł za m2, przy grubości minimum 20 cm. Nie pryskałem bezpośrednio na deski - mam pełne deskowanie i papę, troszeczkę bałem się walić te pianę, więc dałem styropian na dystansach (2cm przerwy między deskami a płytami styro), i dopiero na te styro waliłem pianę. Jakby co - daj mejl na pw podeślę zdjęcia z pianowania u mnie.


Proszę uprzejmie! [email protected]  namiary na firmę jakby co również proszę !

----------


## marcel232

Welna bariera ogniowa???? 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-i-po%C5%BCar

----------


## janciownik

Ok, a co to są miejsca parowe i gdzie ich szukać ??
Mam 3 te czujniki, rozstawiałem je w różnych punktach, i nigdzie nie przekracza 60...

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Welna bariera ogniowa????


Ale kto mówił, że wełna jest barierą ogniową? Chodzi o samogaśnięcie oraz wydzielanie oparów podczas styku z ogniem. Nawet jak wybudujesz sobie bunkier betonowy, to możesz go przy odpowiednich warunkach puścić z dymem. Dyskusja toczy się o właściwiści pianki podczas ewentualnego iskrzenia instalacji elektrycznej czy zapłonu w kominie.

----------


## Tomek W

> Welna bariera ogniowa???? 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-i-po%C5%BCar


Jak pisze ElwoodWrocław - wszystko mozna spalić  :smile:  liczy sie tylko czas i chęci.
Co do bariery - czasową barierę w rzeczywistości nie rozprzestrzeniając ognia, nie emitując dymu i umożliwiając bezpieczną ewakuację.

----------


## lotnik

> Witam, ja osobiście podszedłem do tematu ocieplenia poddasza na zasadzie "wszystko, cokolwiek byle nie wełna" - powiedzmy że mam uraz jak zobaczyłem poddasza w rodzinie otwarte po 20 latach, ocieplone wełną... mniejsza o to. Rozglądałem się za isoobosterem, matami, styropianem - padło na piane zamkniętokomorową 20-22 cm + styropian 4cm.. Jestem na etapie malowania, grzeje w domu tylko kominkiem (zwykły ozdobny, żadnych tuneli, płaszczy), i *na poddaszu jest pieruńsko ciepło - z domu zrobił się po prostu termos,* kratki wentylacyjne mam pozamykane, i mimo malowania wilgotność pokazuje mi 45-50 czegośtam. Tak że generalnie - ja jestem zadowolony. I jak pisałem wcześniej - sam jestem ciekawy czy będę zadowolony za 20 lat ))


Graruluję głównie tego termosu zamiast zdrowego mikroklimatu

----------


## tank102

żeby uzyskać mikroklimat trzeba tylko zamontować rekuperator,

----------


## jozek131

> No jak skąd, od Józka! Lepiej Ty podaj choćby na priv dane tej firmy  za 81 za m2 zamkniętokomórkowej . Ale tak na poważnie ! Podaj.


Co za firma wam wciska kit że 20 cm piany  zamknięto komorową zrobią za 81 zł m2 to jest niemożliwe wyłącznie w tej cenie można wykonać otwarto komorową a współczynnik przenikania U przy grubości 20 cm piany i gęstości 12 kl /m3 wynosi U=0,18  :bye:

----------


## jozek131

> Witam, ja osobiście podszedłem do tematu ocieplenia poddasza na zasadzie "wszystko, cokolwiek byle nie wełna" - powiedzmy że mam uraz jak zobaczyłem poddasza w rodzinie otwarte po 20 latach, ocieplone wełną... mniejsza o to. Rozglądałem się za isoobosterem, matami, styropianem - padło na piane zamkniętokomorową 20-22 cm + styropian 4cm.. Jestem na etapie malowania, grzeje w domu tylko kominkiem (zwykły ozdobny, żadnych tuneli, płaszczy), i na poddaszu jest pieruńsko ciepło - z domu zrobił się po prostu termos, kratki wentylacyjne mam pozamykane, i mimo malowania wilgotność pokazuje mi 45-50 czegośtam. Tak że generalnie - ja jestem zadowolony. I jak pisałem wcześniej - sam jestem ciekawy czy będę zadowolony za 20 lat ))


Jak przy tym termosie nie zastosujesz wydajnego rekuperatora to po pianie popłynie woda i karton gips zawilgotnieje i zacznie powstawać pleśni  , zrozum jeszcze jedno jak w tej chwili w domu malujesz to go musisz ostro wietrzyć bo inaczej ta woda która jest w farbie wnika w ścianę a powinna być wyrzucona na zewnątrz .

----------


## jozek131

> Koszt - 105 zł netto za m2, przy grubości minimum 20 cm. Nie pryskałem bezpośrednio na deski - mam pełne deskowanie i papę, troszeczkę bałem się walić te pianę, więc dałem styropian na dystansach (2cm przerwy między deskami a płytami styro), i dopiero na te styro waliłem pianę. Jakby co - daj mejl na pw podeślę zdjęcia z pianowania u mnie.


Wytłumacz mi poco ci ta przerwa 2cm  :roll eyes:

----------


## raas

Witam- pozwolę się wciąć w temat i zadać pytanko- jak mam wykonaną membranę pod dachówką membranę paroprzepuszczalna to czy mogę na nią natrysnąć piankę ? czy jak? i co ewentualnie stanie się przy zastosowaniu takiej piany w moim przypadku - gdy obróbka kominów lub okien dachowych się rozszczelni? czy ta pianka jest wodoszczelna na połączeniu komin - dach itp?

----------


## R&K

jozek131 - wstydziłbys się pytac - przecież napisał że ma pełne deskowanie!

----------


## janciownik

> Graruluję głównie tego termosu zamiast zdrowego mikroklimatu


Cóż - mikroklimat myślę że zrobi się sam, z czasem, niestety rekuperacji nie przewidziałem, mam tylko wentylacje mechaniczną, którą na szybko musieliśmy zainstalować, bo dom zrobił się pieruńsko szczelny, że z niektórych klatek zamiast wyciągać to zaczęło wiać. Ja się na razie o wilgoć nie martwię - mam 3 czujniki w różnych częściach domu i pokazuje mi 45-50 czegośtam. Mieszkanie wietrzę ponadto cały czas, nikt nic nieświeżego nie wyczuwa, myślę że będzie ok, jak uruchomię wentylację.

----------


## jozek131

> jozek131 - wstydziłbys się pytac - przecież napisał że ma pełne deskowanie!


Przeszczeń daje się tylko przy wełnie lub styropianie jak jest luźno ułożona lecz pianę sie tryska bezpośrednio  na deski  , blachę , beton , membranę itp. materiały.
Przy pianie paro przepuszczalnej jak dach sie rozszczelni to wiadomo gdzie jest problem i można go szybko usunąć  lecz przy zamknięto komorowej jest problem bo piana nie przepuszcza wody i znalezienie usterki jest prawie niemożliwe  :roll eyes:

----------


## jozek131

> Cóż - mikroklimat myślę że zrobi się sam, z czasem, niestety rekuperacji nie przewidziałem, mam tylko wentylacje mechaniczną, którą na szybko musieliśmy zainstalować, bo dom zrobił się pieruńsko szczelny, że z niektórych klatek zamiast wyciągać to zaczęło wiać. Ja się na razie o wilgoć nie martwię - mam 3 czujniki w różnych częściach domu i pokazuje mi 45-50 czegośtam. Mieszkanie wietrzę ponadto cały czas, nikt nic nieświeżego nie wyczuwa, myślę że będzie ok, jak uruchomię wentylację.


Najprostsze kontrolowanie czy jest wilgoć w domu wystarczy obserwować okna na szybach nie może się skraplać woda , lecz jak się pojawi para  to wystarczy klamka przekręcić na mikro wentylacje i okno się poluzuje a para z okna zniknie .  :roll eyes:

----------


## jozek131

> Witam- pozwolę się wciąć w temat i zadać pytanko- jak mam wykonaną membranę pod dachówką membranę paroprzepuszczalna to czy mogę na nią natrysnąć piankę ? czy jak? i co ewentualnie stanie się przy zastosowaniu takiej piany w moim przypadku - gdy obróbka kominów lub okien dachowych się rozszczelni? czy ta pianka jest wodoszczelna na połączeniu komin - dach itp?


Pianę natryskuje się bezpośrednio na membranę , pianę paro przepuszczalna jak wystąpi drobna nieszczelności to przepości wodę lecz tylko w pionie i wtedy jest proste odnalezienie usterki załatanie dziury i problem znika a samej piany nie potrzeba wymieniać po wyschnięciu wraca do swoich parametrów . Pianę zamknięto komorowa w przypadku uszkodzenia dachu nie przepuszcza wody dach nie przecieknie lecz woda gdzieś będzie spływała byle nie do ściany . przy pianie zamknięto komorowej  powinna być  rekuperacja żeby ściągała wilgoć bo inaczej na ścianie może się pojawić pleśni    :roll eyes:

----------


## plusfoto

Czyli reasumując kolejność warstw powinna wyglądać następująco: dachówka lub blacho dachówka, łaty i kontr łaty, membrana, piana, para izolacja i płyta GK. Lub
przy pełnym deskowaniu papa, dechy, piana, para izolacja, płyta GK. Oczywiście przy pełnym deskowaniu jak ktoś chce to może sobie położyć jeszcze coś na wierzchu. Ostatnio gdzieś słyszałem że kładzie się dwie warstwy piany - pierwsza od strony dech cienka 5cm zamknięto komórkowa i druga 10cm otwarto komórkowa i w ten sposób mamy załatwioną sprawę zarówno szczelności jak i izolacji akustycznej.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Na pełnym deskowaniu, też zostawiłbym szczelinę wentylacyjną desek od spodu i nie kładł piany bezpośrednio na dechy.

----------


## jozek131

> Czyli reasumując kolejność warstw powinna wyglądać następująco: dachówka lub blacho dachówka, łaty i kontr łaty, membrana, piana, para izolacja i płyta GK. Lub
> przy pełnym deskowaniu papa, dechy, piana, para izolacja, płyta GK. Oczywiście przy pełnym deskowaniu jak ktoś chce to może sobie położyć jeszcze coś na wierzchu. Ostatnio gdzieś słyszałem że kładzie się dwie warstwy piany - pierwsza od strony dech cienka 5cm zamknięto komórkowa i druga 10cm otwarto komórkowa i w ten sposób mamy załatwioną sprawę zarówno szczelności jak i izolacji akustycznej.


Jak dasz zamknięto komorową pianę to zafrze budynek będzie szczelny i może wystąpić skraplanie się wody to znaczy piana otwarto komorowa zrobi się wilgotna . jak będzie rekuperacja to można ten system wykonać .Jak na dachu jest blacha to membrana paro przepuszczalna nie jest konieczna do założenia , jak jest już założona to nie zaszkodzi .

----------


## jozek131

> Na pełnym deskowaniu, też zostawiłbym szczelinę wentylacyjną desek od spodu i nie kładł piany bezpośrednio na dechy.


Szczelina jest tylko potrzebna przy wełnie lub izolacji sztywnej takiej co szczelnie nie przylegnie do podłoża

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

józek131, jak za 20 lat ktoś zdejmie pianę a dechy nie będą zgnite, to Ci przyznam rację i postawię flaszkę. A na razie dla bezpieczeństwa drewna, w swoim domu, zostawiłbym małą szczelinę na wentyalcję drewna.

----------


## jozek131

> józek131, jak za 20 lat ktoś zdejmie pianę a dechy nie będą zgnite, to Ci przyznam rację i postawię flaszkę. A na razie dla bezpieczeństwa drewna, w swoim domu, zostawiłbym małą szczelinę na wentyalcję drewna.


Ciekawe jak odizolujesz krokwie , murłaty żeby na nich nie było piany  lecz szczelnie wykonać izolację.  
Lecz jak ktoś chce wykonać szczelinę to jego wola  nikt nie może mu tego zabronić .

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Ciekawe jak odizolujesz krokwie , murłaty żeby na nich nie było piany  lecz szczelnie wykonać izolację .


Nie wiem, serio, ale to problem wykonawcy nie mój.

----------


## Andrzej.K

Skąd macie takie niskie ceny prosze o jakies namiary. Bo właśnie szukam na wiosne lato jakiegoś konkretnego i nie zdzierającego kasy wykonawcy. U mnie to 100 m2 od zewnątrz  dach płaski. grubość 30 cm. I jak narazie jedna z ofert 380 zł za m2 lub 400 zł za m2 ale firma z krakowa powiedzieli mi przez tel że  jak bym był z okolicy to za 200 zł za m2 by popryskali. Czy te maszyny są az tak ogromne ze transport ludzi i maszyn z Krakowa do Poznania wycenili na 20 tys zł :ohmy: .
Może ma ktos namiary na jakaś dobrą firmę z Wielkopolski???

----------


## amigo1974

Spróbuj tutaj : IZO EXPERT [[email protected]]

----------


## rgora

> U mnie to 100 m2 od zewnątrz  dach płaski. grubość 30 cm.


30cm???  a po co aż tyle? prawie 2,5 tony na dachu i U=0,09 na takie parametry to cena jest adekwatna te około 400zł za m2 wiesz ile razy operator musiałby przejsć żeby uzyskać 30cm? dobrze około 20 razy bo zamkniętakomórka nie wypienia się tak jak otwarta.

----------


## rafikir1

Chciałbym sie ustosunkowac do wypowiedzi dotyczacych palnosci pianki. Jestem strazakiem i napisze z własnego doswiadczenia, co o tym mysle.
Spójzcie na konstrukcje poddasza w róznych wariantach:
1. Nieocieplone, czyli krokwie, folia paroprzepuszczalna, łaty, kontrłaty, pokrycie - taki dach spali sie najszybciej, dlaczego, poniewaz folia poleci jak papier ze wzgledu na to ze z kadnej stron ma swobodny dostep powietrza i równie szybko zajma sie suche łaty i kontrłaty.
2. Nieocieplone ale zamiast foli bedzie pełne deskowanie i papa, tutaj ogien bedzie potrzebował znacznie wiecej czasu gdyz penetracja bedzie utrudniona.
3. Ocieplone pianka na folie, równiez nie spali sie tak szybko poniewaz pianka (zakładam zamkietokomórkowa) moze i sie topi itp jednak stwarza pewna bariere dla ognia i ogranicza czas rozprzestrzeniania sie pozaru a im grubsza warstwa tym proces jest wolnieszy, poza tym jesli pomieszczenie jest szczelne a nagromadzi sie wystarczajaco duzo dymu bez przepalenia warstwy pianki to pozar znajac zycie sam zgasnie z powodu braku tlenu.
4. Ocieplone wełna z folia paroizolacyjna, tutaj bariera dla ognia wiadomo bedzie najwieksza, ale no własnie jest jedno ale o którym ludzie zapominaja, za pod GK tez maja folie która spali sie prawdopodobnie na wiekszosci poddasza i oby płomien nie znalazł szczelinki w wełnie bo zajmie sie druga folia paroizolacyjna a wtedy to juz.....
Nie zapominajmy ze czy mamy takie czy inne poddasze warto zainwestowac w czujki dymu, koszt niewielki i kazdy pozar mozna wczesnie "złapac" w zarodku.
Jezeli piszecie o pozarach pddaszy to nie ograniczajcie sie tylko do wnetrza budyknu, bo sadze z komina tez istniej, jak równiez wyładowania atmosferyczne a wtedy wełna na niewiele sie zda.
Co maja powiedziec ludzie którzy kryja gontem, nie zauwazyłem zeby był nie palny, ale połozony na dacu w płaszczyznie skutecznie chamuje rozprzestrzenianie sie ognia własnie ze wzgledu na słaba penetracje.

pozdrawiam i zachęcam do przemysleń

----------


## Tomek W

Wtrące kilka słów:

Ad. 3.
Żadna powszechnie stosowana pianka izolacyjna nie stanowi bariery dla ognia i im jej więcej (im grubsza warstwa), tym intensywniej  się spali, bo palność  pianki nie zależy od jej budowy, a więc od tego, czy jest zamkniętokomórkowa, tylko od składu chemicznego. Najpopularniejsze – styropiany i poliuretan spieniane pentanem – są palne (Euroklasa E lub F) i – jeżeli zapali się drewno, to tym bardziej one. Może tylko pianka fenolowa miałaby szanse wytrzymć nieco  (Euroklasa C), ale w Polsce nie jest dopuszczona do stosowania przy pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych ze względu na szkodliwe emisje. 

Ad. 4.
Trudno wyobrazić sobie taką sytuację, by płomień z palącej się folii  przedostał się przez kilkunastocentymetrową warstwę wełny skalnej! … pewnie nawet gdyby znalazł jakąś szczelinkę, choć  oczywiście w dobrze ułożonym ociepleniu takiej szczeliny być nie powinno. 
Wełny skalna i szklana, choć obie niepalne, to w temperaturach kilkuset stopni zachowują się inaczej, bo mają różne temperatury topnienia (skała powyżej 1000°C, a szkło powyżej 600).  Czyli, gdy wełna skalna utrzymuje formę, to szklana powyżej 600 będzie się topić i nie jest dla ognia żadną barierą, choć sama do niego nie dodaje. A 600 stopni to wcale nie tak wiele.

Co do czujek dymu:
Żeby łapanie w zarodku miało sens, trzeba jednocześnie zadbać o to, by po reakcji czujki było dość czasu na działanie, czyli żeby pożar nie mógł się rozwinąć, a to jest możliwe tylko, gdy w poddaszu jest jak najmniej palnych materiałów, czyli pianek, a najwięcej takich, które w ogniu wytrzymują najdłużej.

----------


## rafikir1

Ja rozumiem lobby producentów, wełny pianki itp. Uparte dażenie jednych i drugich że to ich produkt jest naj nie ma sensu. Ja pisze z doswiadczenia a z ksiazkowych wywodów. Prawda jest taka ze kazda z wymienionych izolacji ma wady i zalety. Skoro jednak ogien nie przejdzie przez warstwe wełny to czemu stosowac ja sama skoro mozna pół na pół z pianka i bedziemy miec pełnie szczescia. Przypomne ze lata temu styropian tez uchodził za rakotówórczy, mega palny i mało któ chciał o nim słyszec a teraz 90% budynków jest nim ocieplona. Najwazniejsze to zdrowe podejscie do tematu bez popadania w skrajnosci w skrajnosc.

pozdr.

----------


## Tomek W

Każdy pożar wygląda inaczej, ale po to mamy odpowiednie klasyfikacje, aby móc określić potencjalne zachowanie się materiałów, stąd warto to wyjaśniać i dostarczać informacje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ja rozumiem lobby producentów, wełny pianki itp. Uparte dażenie jednych i drugich że to ich produkt jest naj nie ma sensu. Ja pisze z doswiadczenia a z ksiazkowych wywodów. Prawda jest taka ze kazda z wymienionych izolacji ma wady i zalety. Skoro jednak ogien nie przejdzie przez warstwe wełny to czemu stosowac ja sama skoro mozna pół na pół z pianka i bedziemy miec pełnie szczescia. Przypomne ze lata temu styropian tez uchodził za rakotówórczy, mega palny i mało któ chciał o nim słyszec a teraz 90% budynków jest nim ocieplona. Najwazniejsze to zdrowe podejscie do tematu bez popadania w skrajnosci w skrajnosc.
> 
> pozdr.


styropian nadal nie jest powszechnie stosowany do poddaszy tylko na zewnątrz. A w środku jest najczęściej chroniony przez warstwę betonu z wylewek. A jeśli chodzi o zastosowania do ocieplania budynków to tylko do pewnej wysokości! Później już tylko wełna. Jak już tak bardzo chcecie tą piankę to dawajcie pełen system tzn. 2x płyta fire na systemowym stelażu... ciekawe czy jakby mi ktoś za darmo dawał to cy do swojego domu bym ją dał... bo za pieniądze nigdy!

----------


## jozek131

ja do wełny nie mam zastrzeżeni lecz do wykonawców co ją montują to żal patrzeć na 100 wykonawców 10 umie zakładać wełnę a reszta to buble za które sami kliknięcie płacą przez całe używanie budynku . :bye:

----------


## M***ki

> Każdy pożar wygląda inaczej, ale po to mamy odpowiednie klasyfikacje, aby móc określić potencjalne zachowanie się materiałów, stąd warto to wyjaśniać i dostarczać informacje.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jaka jest odporność na temperatury wełny stosowanej w  zabudowie kominkowej ? Czy możliwe jest zapalenie się wełny od wkładu kominkowego , jeśli tak to w jakich przypadkach ?

----------


## Tomek W

> Jaka jest odporność na temperatury wełny stosowanej w  zabudowie kominkowej ? Czy możliwe jest zapalenie się wełny od wkładu kominkowego , jeśli tak to w jakich przypadkach ?


Maksymalna temperatura pracy ciągłej dla płyty FIREROCK to 600 C (w okolicach tej temperatury zaczyna się topić folia aluminiowa). Wełna skalna nie ma prawa zapalić się od wkładu kominkowego. Jest to materiał całkowicie niepalny, nie wydzielający dymu oraz kapiących kropel podczas pożaru. Nie stanowi również paliwa dla ognia (niskie ciepło spalania). Przeważnie zaleca się zrobienie odstępu od wkłady kominkowego co najmniej 3 cm. Taka przerwa ma zapewniać owiewanie wkładu kominka powietrzem i co za tym idzie odbieranie efektywne ciepła które ogrzewa nam np. pomieszczenie. Istotnym elementem takiego systemu na który warto zwrócić uwagę  jest parametr temperatury stosowania taśmy aluminiowej, która skleja płyty na łączeniach pionowych, poziomych oraz narożnych.

----------


## Tomek W

> nie tak do końca, ogień potrzebuje tlenu do podtrzymania reakcji, a jeśli domek ma bardzo szczelną izolacje to wewnętrzny pożar pojawi się dopiero po przepaleniu okna drzwi albo dachu, czyli w momencie gdy z zewnątrz napłynie dość tlenu, inaczej domek bardzo szybko wypełni się oparami CO2 i CO i pożar zamieni się w powolne żarzenie
> 
> identyczna sytuacja panuje w kominku po przymknięciu szybra, albo w dawno nie czyszczonym kotle na węgiel, kopci i dymi ale palić się nie chce za żadne skarby


Nie do końca jestem przekonany co do tego - domy, które przeszły blower door test może i by mogły się tak zachować, aczkolwiek mam poważne wątpliwości, bo przeciez pierwsze, co robi człowiek w trakcie pożaru to ucieka (przez drzwi, okna), więc dostarcza powietrza  :wink:

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Zgłupieć można do reszty  :WTF: 

Generalnie, jeśli czegoś nie popieprzyłem to dochodzę do wniosku, że piankę na dach najlepiej stosować tylko przy rekuperacji. Bo pianką generalnie robisz termos z poddasza. Dodatkowo aby spać spokojnie, cała instalacja elektryczna obowiązkowo w peszle a zabudowa poddasza jedynie GK ognioodpornym i można spać w miarę spokojnie, pod warunkiem że nie strzeli komin.
Przy wełnie masz człeku trochę więcej 'luzu' bo sama w sobie jest niepalna. 

I jeszcze jedno, kompletnie nie rozumiem po co komu 20cm piany na dach? Jeśli faktycznie ma ona takie właściwości jak podają producenci i 'tryskacze' to 20 cm daje tyle co około 60-80cm styropianu dobrej klasy. Po co komu tyle? Może ktoś naświetli, bo chyba czegoś nie zrozumiałem.

----------


## Andrzej.K

20 cm piany to nie jest tyle co 60-80 cm styro troszkę mniej, niestety 
Osobiście ja u siebie chyba sie zdecyduje na 18 cm daje to U 0,13 i moze dołozę styropianu od spodu  :wink:  chciałem mieć stropodach 0,08 ale to bym musiał dać 30 cm ehh za drogi interes na 18 się chyba zdecyduję. tylko ja mam dach inny niż wszyscy ( odwrócony,płaski)

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

OK, niech będzie mniej, załóżmy 50cm. Pytanie, jaki osiągamy cel i jakim kosztem? Coś około 30cm dobrej wełny ułożonej na zakładkę w dwóch warstwach, z paroizolacją to na pewno równowartość 15-18cm pianki, i w najgorszym możliwym przypadku to nadal tylko 50% ceny natrysku, do tego pianka idzie między krokwie więc zostawia mostek termiczny na nich samych (tak dla maniaków mostków).
Żeby nie było, cały czas jestem pod wrażeniem nakładania pianki, rośnięcia, oraz podawanych wartości współczynników przenikalności cieplnej itp.
Moje ale... wynikają po pierwsze z braku możliwości sprawdzenia przez kupującego co faktycznie natryskują mu na dach i kosztów tego materiału.

----------


## Andrzej.K

No tylko że ja inaczej od wiekszości mam dach płaski odwrócony  i w moim przypadku pianka wraz z farbą będzie pokryciem dachowym. Pomimo tego że to takie drogie to i tak niebędzie droższy dach niż najprostrzy 2 spadowy bez okien do małego domku

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Współczuję więc. Ale w sumie nie do końca, bo z pewnością dom który budujesz jest Twoim wymarzonym   :wink: 
Jak sprawdzić co kładą faktycznie na dach.... oto jest pytanie

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

musi chłopa straszyć, musi!

----------


## Andrzej.K

> tylko że zwykły dach ze spadkiem będzie sobie stał 100 lat bez remontu, a twój płaski będzie już po 10 latach do kapitalnego remontu


hm to bardzo ciekawe. 
Dlaczego po 15 latach będzie do kapitalnego remontu? Ma być kryty warstwą polimiczkową czy jakoś tak z gwarancją na 15 lat, Czyli zakładam  że co 15 lat będzie trzeba zrobić ( konserwacje za 1600 zł cena na dzień dzisiejszy. Dom skośny ma wytrzymać 100 lat hmm ciekawe rodzice mają właśnie taki dach była tam dachówka ceramiczna niemiecka i po 45 latach wymagał kapitalnego remontu. 15 lat temu kosztowało ich to ok 30 tyś zł  zamienili na blachodachówkę. 
Po drógie jak ( podobno zasłoni sie górna warstwę płytami chodnikowymi lub żwirem to już nigdy nie trzeba zaglądać. )
płaskie dachy teraz to nie to samo co dachy z lat 80tych  . Niestety wiem że gminy nakazują  budować skosy bo tak się bardziej urzędasom podoba niewazne co chce inwestor

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Współczuję więc. Ale w sumie nie do końca, bo z pewnością dom który budujesz jest Twoim wymarzonym  
> Jak sprawdzić co kładą faktycznie na dach.... oto jest pytanie


Faktura referencje firmy  gwarancja chyba powinna wystarczyć bo jeżeli się nie wierzy w takie dokumenty to skąd wiadomo że pustak to pustak  etc. Przecież karzdy certyfikat można wydrukować podrobić itd  
A dlaczego współczujesz  ?
 Faktycznie zawzze marzyła mi się kostka gierkowska  :smile:

----------


## Raźny

Z moich informacji wynika, że piana zamknięto komórkowa o grubości 10cm zastępuje 15cm wełny lub styropianu. Także natrysk 20cm to odpowiednik 30cm wełny z lambdą około 0,040...

Dlatego... Jest jakaś piana, która ma takie parametry, że grubości natrysku 20cm zastępuje aż 50cm wełny??? 

Płyty fenolowe o grubości 7cm zastępuje około 15cm styropianu lub wełny. Także jak wam zależy na grubości to na elewację lub płaski dach wspomniane płyty proponuję dać. Można je znaleźć np,. u Webera.

----------


## lotnik

jaką lambdę ma ta piana?
Mogę to szybko policzyć

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> jaką lambdę ma ta piana?
> Mogę to szybko policzyć


Domoterm.pl podaje na stronie: λ=0,038 W/(m*K)

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Z moich informacji wynika, że piana zamknięto komórkowa o grubości 10cm zastępuje 15cm wełny lub styropianu. Także natrysk 20cm to odpowiednik 30cm wełny z lambdą około 0,040...
> Dlatego... Jest jakaś piana, która ma takie parametry, że grubości natrysku 20cm zastępuje aż 50cm wełny??? .


To chyba ja rzuciłem tymi danymi. Gdzieś na forum widziałem takie wyliczenie 'montera' piany. 
Tyle, że...właśnie to sprawdziłem: 
Domotherm podaje :                              λ=        0,038 W/(m*K)
Rockwool dla wełny Fasrock Max:            λobl =  0,038 W/mK 

No już zgłupiałem. Biorąc pod uwagę cenę jednego i drugiego...

----------


## Andrzej.K

Piana zamkniętokomorowa ma lambde 0,023
Mam wycene wraz z oporem cieplnym i wpułczynnikiem przenikania ciepła  dla stropu terivia h=24cm 
9,5 cm =U 0,24 opór cieplny 4,13
11,5 cm U = 0,2 opór cieplny 5,0
14 cm U 0,16 opór cieplny 6,09
18 cm U= 0,13 opór cieplny 7,83
23 cm U= 0,1 opór cieplny 10

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Z moich informacji wynika, że piana zamknięto komórkowa o grubości 10cm zastępuje 15cm wełny lub styropianu. Także natrysk 20cm to odpowiednik 30cm wełny z lambdą około 0,040...
> 
> Dlatego... Jest jakaś piana, która ma takie parametry, że grubości natrysku 20cm zastępuje aż 50cm wełny??? 
> 
> Płyty fenolowe o grubości 7cm zastępuje około 15cm styropianu lub wełny. Także jak wam zależy na grubości to na elewację lub płaski dach wspomniane płyty proponuję dać. Można je znaleźć np,. u Webera.


Płyty fenolowe są droższe od piany zamkniętokomorowej. np piana  z lambdą 0,23 11 cm  tp koszt 130 zł wraz z vatem  płyty 
http://www.chemiabudowlana.info/plik...eber_maxit.pdf
jak widać są droższe wychodzą ponad 300 zł za m2 gr 9 cm i lambda 0,021

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

A możesz podać wyceny za odpowiednie grubości natrysku?
Ile to wychodzi za m2? Wyceny masz od józka131 czy kogoś innego?
Czy zamykając dom pianą zamkniętokomorową od góry, bedziesz stosował rekuperację? Kupujesz wysezonowane drewno na więźbę?

----------


## Andrzej.K

9,5 CM 104,5 ZŁ ZA M2
11 cm 120,75 zł za m2
14 cm 147 zł za m2
18 cm 180 zł za m2
23 cm  230 zł za m2
firma  http://ocieplenia-lotkopl.firmy.net/
nie kupuję więźby u mnie dach płaski czyli strop terivia i troszkę więcej betonu dla spadku, tak jak na rysunku

----------


## Rom-Kon

no i do takich celów piana jest ok.

----------


## plusfoto

No to teraz się zacznie. Naskoczą na ciebie że to to dopiero się pali.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> No to teraz się zacznie. Naskoczą na ciebie że to to dopiero się pali.


hehe  meble pościele  parkiety chyba w 1 kolejności rozgrzewają atmosferę tak samo dach lub domy szkieletowe  lub z bala niema się co czepiac do pianki jak jest pożar to  jak ogień nie wyżądzi masakrycznych szkód to zrobią to strażacy o tym nikt nie pomyśli. Widziałem na własne oczy zajeło się poddasze u sąsiadki . ogień zniszczył jedno piętro lecz 12 m3 wody   zagwarantowało  zniszczenie 2 pozostałych piętr wraz z meblami i sprzętem za które już nie było odszkodowania.

----------


## farmi

Jak ktoś szuka najlepszych izolatorów - jest coś takiego jak Aerogel (www.aerogels.pl) lambda 0,014 i cudowne właściwości - niepalność hydrofobowość i paroprzepuszczalność - sam zamierzam doizolować nadproże garażowe, parapety okienne i myślę nad skrzynkami rolet... zafascynował mnie ten materiał...

----------


## jozek131

> Jak ktoś szuka najlepszych izolatorów - jest coś takiego jak Aerogel (www.aerogels.pl) lambda 0,014 i cudowne właściwości - niepalność hydrofobowość i paroprzepuszczalność - sam zamierzam doizolować nadproże garażowe, parapety okienne i myślę nad skrzynkami rolet... zafascynował mnie ten materiał...


Materiał jest super tylko czy dla przeciętnego jest to dostępne . :wiggle:

----------


## jozek131

[QUOTE=lolitka;5110671]Czytam o tej pianie i się zastanawiam nad czymś co się nazywa maty termoizolacyjne
http://www.ekspertbudowlany.pl/artyk...ymi-isobooster
lambda=0,0118
 grubość= 40 mm
u=0,29
co wy o tym sądzicie?[/QU
Jakby to było takie dobre jak piszesz to dlaczego tego jeszcze nie widzę na rynku  :popcorn:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Materiał jest super tylko czy dla przeciętnego jest to dostępne .


Za odpowiednią kwotę wszystko jest dostępne :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...ten sam dom można wybudować za 250tyś ale za 1mln tez... i pewnie będzie tak samo wygodny do mieszkania  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> ...ten sam dom można wybudować za 250tyś ale za 1mln tez... i pewnie będzie tak samo wygodny do mieszkania


 Jak najbardziej się z tym zgadzam

----------


## voytas80

Wczoraj doizowali i daszenad karną pianką zamkniekomówą, 14cm U,19
Sporo belek tam było, ładnie to zaryła

----------


## plusfoto

Chłopie po jakiemu to jest :ohmy:

----------


## compi

Translator mi wysiada ; )

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

0,7 jak nic, albo i 1l  :wink:  na łeb

----------


## voytas80

To było po kwasie mojej klawiatury  :smile:  przepraszam

Miało być:
Wczoraj doizolowali daszek lukarny pianką zamkniękomórkową, 14cm U=0,19
Sporo belek tam było, ładnie to zakryła.
Daszek z płyt OSB, wełna nie była na miejscu ze względu na mozliwość skraplania się pary wodnej (łaźenka).
W takich przypadkach wydaje mi się bardzo przydatnym rozwiązaniem piana zamkniętokomórkowa.

P.S. Pozdrowienia dla podniecających się wpadkami innych.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wczoraj doizowali i daszenad karną pianką zamkniekomówą, 14cm U,19
> Sporo belek tam było, ładnie to zaryła





> To było po kwasie mojej klawiatury  przepraszam
> 
> (...)
> 
> P.S. Pozdrowienia dla podniecających się wpadkami innych.


Kolego już się nie tłumacz... zawsze twierdziłem że to cholerstwo trujące jest! Po wełnie takich przypadłości nie ma!

----------


## tank102

jaka cena obecnie za położenie pianką poliuretanową Sealection 500  izolacji dachu  za grubośi 20 cm???
Dach około 160 do 170 m2
Czekam na propozycję

----------


## jozek131

> jaka cena obecnie za położenie pianką poliuretanową Sealection 500  izolacji dachu  za grubośi 20 cm???
> Dach około 160 do 170 m2
> Czekam na propozycję


Ofertę na pianę SELECTION 500  masz w skrzynce

----------


## aces

> Ofertę na pianę SELECTION 500  masz w skrzynce


To i ja poproszę. Dach 160- 170m2.

----------


## mar1982kaz

Ja też poproszę o ofertę na natrysk pianki o grubości 25cm zamkniętokomórkowej o współczynniku nie przekraczającym 025
dach dwuspadowy do opiankowania będzie jakieś 85m2(okolice łodzi)

----------


## kitesurf

Witam! Ja również poproszę o ofertę - dach dwuspadowy. Około 130m2. 25cm zamkniętokomórkowa. Dzięki!

----------


## jozek131

> Witam! Ja również poproszę o ofertę - dach dwuspadowy. Około 130m2. 25cm zamkniętokomórkowa. Dzięki!


Piana zamknięto komorowa przy gr 25 cm ma współczynnik U - 0.09 , jest to współczynnik do domów pasywnych

----------


## Tomek B..

> Piana zamknięto komorowa przy gr 25 cm ma współczynnik U - 0.09 , jest to współczynnik do domów pasywnych


Ha ha ha....przegrode uznaje się za pasywną juz przy U=0,12, ale trzeba wziaść pod uwagę pogarszające się parametry w miarę upływu czasu.

----------


## jozek131

> Ha ha ha....przegrode uznaje się za pasywną juz przy U=0,12, ale trzeba wziaść pod uwagę pogarszające się parametry w miarę upływu czasu.


Żeby uzyskać współczynnik 0,12 to piany zamknięto komorowej wystarczy 20 cm , o jakich parametrach pogarszających masz na myśli .

----------


## plusfoto

Dzisiaj odwiedziłem BUDMĘ. Wszyscy piankowcy preferują 15cm. Powyżej mówią że jest to przerost formy nad treścią. Abstrahuję tu od tego czy zamknięto komórkowa czy otwarto - zdania są podzielone. A ceny - od 70 do 85 PLN netto za m2

----------


## kitesurf

Oki. Załóżmy te 15cm. A co z mostkami na krokwiach, które nie będą zasłoniętę. Przecież drewno to równiez mostek. Myle się?

Ja jestem bardzo zainteresowany pianką otwartokomórkową.

EDIT: A może zrobić jakieś dystanse miedzy deskami a np. połową krokwi - wtedy połowa krokwi będzie zakryta 7,5cm, a druga połowa pianki będzie między krokwiami? Z tym, że tu stracimy trochę na kubaturze.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Żeby uzyskać współczynnik 0,12 to piany zamknięto komorowej wystarczy 20 cm , o jakich parametrach pogarszających masz na myśli .


Józek przecież znasz się na tym nie od dziś. Jaki gaz znajduje się w porach zamkniętokomórkowej pianki i co się z nim dzieje w miarę upływu czasu, 5, 10, 15 lat?
Podpowiem Ci, że to jeden z gazów cieplarnianych.

----------


## Tomek B..

Podczas projektowania więźby dachowej większość ''specjalistów'' przewymiarowuje średnice krokwi i to o bardzo dużo, ja u siebie nie zgodziłem się na 20cm krokwie i bez problemu projektant zgodził się na 14 cm, zmniejszył się tylko ich rozstaw z 90cm na 70cm. Przy ocieplaniu ma to istotne znaczenie.
Odnośnie tego dystansu między krokwiami to bardzo dobry pomysł, dodam jeszcze, że jeśli zrobimy te miejsca dość szczelne to mamy dodatkowy izolator, nieruchome powietrze to 0.020 przenikalności cieplnej. Najlepszym pomysłem będzie zrobić 2 warstwowy natrysk tej pianki, z środkową pustką powietrzną....oszczędność finansowa z pewnością duża.
Hmmm... można nawet tak tę pustą przestrzeń wykonać, aby w końcowym etapie wyssać z niej powietrze i stworzyć próżnię.... wtedy byłoby rewelacyjnie :smile: ....

----------


## compi

Tylko pytanie ile ma po kilku latach wełna? Chyba wszytko ulega powolnej degradacji, nawet styropian.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Hmmm... można nawet tak tę pustą przestrzeń wykonać, aby w końcowym etapie wyssać z niej powietrze i stworzyć próżnię.... wtedy byłoby rewelacyjnie....


 Też już o tym myślałem... wykonać dom w technologi naczynia Dewara.

----------


## plusfoto

> otwórz sobie certyfikat na jakąkolwiek piankę i przeczytaj uważnie, w szczególności ten fragment że zaraz po na tryśnięciu lambda 0,02 po 2 latach 0,022 ale po 50 latach 0,028 czyli mniej więcej tyle co znacznie tańsza wełna


Przy obecnej jakości drewna to po 50 latach i przy wełnie to z więźby zostaną wióry.

----------


## jozek131

> otwórz sobie certyfikat na jakąkolwiek piankę i przeczytaj uważnie, w szczególności ten fragment że zaraz po na tryśnięciu lambda 0,02 po 2 latach 0,022 ale po 50 latach 0,028 czyli mniej więcej tyle co znacznie tańsza wełna


Masz rację że lambda się delikatnie zmieni lecz policz jaka będzie różnica pomiędzy lambdą  0,0200   a lambdą  0 022  przy grubości piany 8 cm , jaki będzie współczynnik  U =     i podaj różnice błędu . Oraz podaj jaki błąd występuję przy wełnie jak jest nie fachowo założona . :bye:

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

U mojej rodziny zamowilismy piane pur  kanadyjska o grubosci 25cm  !!
Firma ktora to robila potwierdzila iz max zawsze kladli do 20 cm ze wzg.na koszta .
Polecam wszystkim zainteresowanym ja tez teraz olal bym welne na rzecz piany ktora wszedzie dociera i ma najlepszy
wspolczynik lambda. Po drugie pianka wszedzie dochodzi do kazdej szczeliny i nigdy nie zamoknie . 
Szybkosc wykonania ; ten dom mial prawie 500 m2 dachu kopertowego i zajelo to firmie 2 dni .
Oczywisccie cena ; za 25 cm na m2 110 zl netto ktos powie ze welna wyjdzie taniej ale ile cm welny do tego bym 
musial polozyc zeby bylo to samo a krokwie mialem tylko na 25cm no i wykonac tak sie tego nieda dokladnie jak piana.
Polecam

----------


## jozek131

> U mojej rodziny zamowilismy piane pur  kanadyjska o grubosci 25cm  !!
> Firma ktora to robila potwierdzila iz max zawsze kladli do 20 cm ze wzg.na koszta .
> Polecam wszystkim zainteresowanym ja tez teraz olal bym welne na rzecz piany ktora wszedzie dociera i ma najlepszy
> wspolczynik lambda. Po drugie pianka wszedzie dochodzi do kazdej szczeliny i nigdy nie zamoknie . 
> Szybkosc wykonania ; ten dom mial prawie 500 m2 dachu kopertowego i zajelo to firmie 2 dni .
> Oczywisccie cena ; za 25 cm na m2 110 zl netto ktos powie ze welna wyjdzie taniej ale ile cm welny do tego bym 
> musial polozyc zeby bylo to samo a krokwie mialem tylko na 25cm no i wykonac tak sie tego nieda dokladnie jak piana.
> Polecam


Piana Kanadyjska ,Amerykańska czy polska otwarto komórkowa posiadają tą samą LAMBDĘ -0,036 ,        przy grubości na-tryśnięcia 25 cm piany to współczynnik U = 0,14   :wiggle:

----------


## kalio

Ale wełna też po latach nie bedzie miała takiego samego U jak na poczatku bo też siądzie i tyle

----------


## lotnik

> Ale wełna też po latach nie bedzie miała takiego samego U jak na poczatku bo też siądzie i tyle


Akurat wełna skalna nie siądzie, a jeśli już to 5%. (chyba ,że kupujecie to szklane badziewie z marketu) Masz jakieś doswiadczenia co sie dzieje z pianą po np 25 latach? Albo z drewnem pod pianą ?

----------


## R&K

no wiec majac w uwadze powyzsze kilka postów potencjany inwesto ktoremu zaelzy na U dla dachu powinien sie zastanowić 
czy dac 25 cm piany i za 200 m2 dachu zapłacić  ok 24 tys  w 2 dni 

czy wziąć sprawy w swoje ręce i w 2 tyg po 4-6 h (można spokojnie robić to przed lub po pracy - nie potrzeba urlopu) położyć 25-30-40 cm wełny i mieć taki sam wspolczynnik lub lepszy za ok 10 tys - ja tak zrobiłem !!!

----------


## lukasza

> U mojej rodziny zamowilismy piane pur  kanadyjska o grubosci 25cm  !!
> Firma ktora to robila potwierdzila iz max zawsze kladli do 20 cm ze wzg.na koszta .
> Polecam wszystkim zainteresowanym ja tez teraz olal bym welne na rzecz piany ktora wszedzie dociera i ma najlepszy
> wspolczynik lambda. Po drugie pianka wszedzie dochodzi do kazdej szczeliny i nigdy nie zamoknie . 
> Szybkosc wykonania ; ten dom mial prawie 500 m2 dachu kopertowego i zajelo to firmie 2 dni .
> Oczywisccie cena ; za 25 cm na m2 110 zl netto ktos powie ze welna wyjdzie taniej ale ile cm welny do tego bym 
> musial polozyc zeby bylo to samo a krokwie mialem tylko na 25cm no i wykonac tak sie tego nieda dokladnie jak piana.
> Polecam


rozumiem, że bratu zależało na izolacji 25 cm aby nie wyjść poza krokwie i dlatego wybrał to co najcieplejsze między krokwiami. Bo generalnie nie ma się z czego ciszysz z tą pianką jeśli nie spryskamy z 5 cm na krokwie, czyli w jego przypadku 30cm. 
Pianka bez zakrycia krokwi traci swój "urok" izolacyjny gdyż takie krokiew i jętki w dachach stanowią od 10 do 20% powierzchni dachu. U mnie np:16%. Weźmy np: że u twojego brata jest to 13% dachu. 13% z 500m2 to 65m2. Sosna z lambda ok 0,15 daje na grubości 25 cm, U=0,7 czyli brat zostawił sobie w dachu DODATKOWO jakieś 65 OKIEN DACHOWY VELUX ENERGOOSZCZĘDNYCH.

Ci co planują spryskać pianę między krokwie czy jętki ok 15 cm grube to ich wynik U=1 ! Na dachu ok 200m2 zostawimy sobie od 20 do 40 DODATKOWYCH OKIEN DACHOWYCH VELUX ZWYKŁE U=1,1. 

Słyszeliście dlaczego tak łatwo okna dachowe tracą ciepło? Chcecie tyle dodatkowych "okien" w dachu? Dlatego pryskajcie i kalkulujcie ceny pianki na grubości krokwi +5cm! Dlatego min. wełna jest kładziona w 2 warstwach aby zakryć te krokwie. Bez zakrycia krokwi to ja wolę x100 wełnę!

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Oczywiscie zapomnialem dodac ze krokwie zapianowane  na 5-6 cm.

----------


## lukasza

> U mojej rodziny zamowilismy piane pur  kanadyjska o grubosci 25cm  !!
> Po drugie pianka wszedzie dochodzi do kazdej szczeliny i nigdy nie zamoknie . 
> ten dom mial prawie 500 m2 dachu kopertowego.
> Oczywisccie cena ; za 25 cm na m2 110 zl netto ktos powie ze welna wyjdzie taniej ale ile cm welny do tego bym 
> musial polozyc zeby bylo to samo a krokwie mialem tylko na 25cm 
> Polecam


lekcja z ekonomi. Draga!: 
skoro piszesz później, że brat natrysną 5-6 cm pianki na krokwie to zapewne ma taż stelaż pod kg. Czyli technika wykańczania dachu - skosów i sufitu od środka jest taka sama jak dla wełny. Cena wykończenia kg jest taka sama jak dla wełny! Jedyna różnica to że zamiast dać wieszaki 10cm (6 cm powieszamy) brat potrzebował by wieszaki 23-27cm (powieszamy 13 cm). Rożnica w cenie na całym dachu 1000pln. Majster bierze tyle samo za ruszt, to czy zamontuje go 6 czy 13 cm pod krokwią wypełnioną pianką czy wełną to go specjalnie nie interesuje.

Poszukajmy różnicy w warstwie izolacji. Pianka za 110 pln netto czyli 135 brutto. 
1. Jeśli ta pianka ma lambda ok. 0,022 to do jej zastąpienia potrzebujesz wełnę np: Isover super mata ok 37-38 cm. Koszt ok 58 pln (cena aktualna z allegro i sprawdzona). W wełnie dojdzie koszt jej rozłożenia w 2 warstwach ok 15 m2. Łącznie wełna z ułożeniem to 73 pln. Czyli na dachu kładąc wełnę oszczędzam ok 62 pln na m2. Na dachu 500m2 oszczędzam 31 000 (minus 1000 na wieszaki) to jest równe 30 000 !!!!

2. Jeśli lambda tej pianki kanadyjskiej czy amerykańskiej jest ponad 0,03 (jak pisze Józek131 - wykonawca) to w du... to można wsadzić tą piankę! a za różnice w cenie do wełny kupić auto z salonu. Może i małe KIA, ale nówka z klimatyzacją, ABS i 4 poduszkami. 

p.s. a to czy majster kładzie mi wełnę 10 dni czy 2 dni kładzie piankę to mnie nie interesuje. Co do magicznego wypełniania pianki wszystkich szczelin to na całym dachu może to być lepsze od wełny o jakieś 3-5% maksymalnie. Dzisiejsze sztywne wełny z u=0,33 potrafią szczelnie wypełniać.

p.s.2. jak zachowa się pianka na łączeniach z krokwią i murłatą zakładając że one jak i cały dach pracują? Pianka jest elastyczna prze 2, 5, 10 lat czy wcale? Bo dach będzie pracował cały czas a pianka ...? A już czytam wpisy, że pianka pęka. Co mnie nie dziwi skoro styropian w siatce, z kleejem potrafi pękać (robią się szpary) na łączeniu z dachem czy stelaż pod elewację drewnianą ściany wypełniony styro. 

p.s.3. pianka TAK. ale jak masz nadmiar gotówki lub niech cena za nią spadnie o 50%

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Wiem cena cena cena ...... spokoo!!
Ale to jest dom ktory ma 530 m2  w tym basen z sauna o powierzchni 130 m2 natomiast sama niecka basenu ma ponad 70m2 .

Sam u siebie tez bym dal ale jak robilem u siebie to niewiedzialem o pianie.

----------


## lukasza

> Wiem cena cena cena ...... spokoo!!
> Ale to jest dom ktory ma 530 m2  w tym basen z sauna o powierzchni 130 m2 natomiast sama niecka basenu ma ponad 70m2 .


oczywiście rozumem, że brata było stać i nie chciał tracić cm na ociepleniu watą. W pełni akceptuję.. 
Piszę tylko na tym przykładzie, aby inni nie poszli w piankę jeśli nie mają jakiś "nadzwyczajnych wymagań", aby nie wypełniali pianką tylko między krokwiami, aby wiedzieli ile na koniec kosztuje ta pianka i czemu tak dużo lepsza od wełny nie jest.

----------


## kalio

Jak ma byc szczelnie i szybko to można zastosować granulat wełny lub styropianu czy celulozy

----------


## jozek131

> lekcja z ekonomi. Draga!: 
> skoro piszesz później, że brat natrysną 5-6 cm pianki na krokwie to zapewne ma taż stelaż pod kg. Czyli technika wykańczania dachu - skosów i sufitu od środka jest taka sama jak dla wełny. Cena wykończenia kg jest taka sama jak dla wełny! Jedyna różnica to że zamiast dać wieszaki 10cm (6 cm powieszamy) brat potrzebował by wieszaki 23-27cm (powieszamy 13 cm). Rożnica w cenie na całym dachu 1000pln. Majster bierze tyle samo za ruszt, to czy zamontuje go 6 czy 13 cm pod krokwią wypełnioną pianką czy wełną to go specjalnie nie interesuje.
> 
> Poszukajmy różnicy w warstwie izolacji. Pianka za 110 pln netto czyli 135 brutto. 
> 1. Jeśli ta pianka ma lambda ok. 0,022 to do jej zastąpienia potrzebujesz wełnę np: Isover super mata ok 37-38 cm. Koszt ok 58 pln (cena aktualna z allegro i sprawdzona). W wełnie dojdzie koszt jej rozłożenia w 2 warstwach ok 15 m2. Łącznie wełna z ułożeniem to 73 pln. Czyli na dachu kładąc wełnę oszczędzam ok 62 pln na m2. Na dachu 500m2 oszczędzam 31 000 (minus 1000 na wieszaki) to jest równe 30 000 !!!!
> 
> 2. Jeśli lambda tej pianki kanadyjskiej czy amerykańskiej jest ponad 0,03 (jak pisze Józek131 - wykonawca) to w du... to można wsadzić tą piankę! a za różnice w cenie do wełny kupić auto z salonu. Może i małe KIA, ale nówka z klimatyzacją, ABS i 4 poduszkami. 
> 
> p.s. a to czy majster kładzie mi wełnę 10 dni czy 2 dni kładzie piankę to mnie nie interesuje. Co do magicznego wypełniania pianki wszystkich szczelin to na całym dachu może to być lepsze od wełny o jakieś 3-5% maksymalnie. Dzisiejsze sztywne wełny z u=0,33 potrafią szczelnie wypełniać.
> ...


jak chcesz kogoś uczyć ekonomi jak sam nie umiesz policzyć ile wynosi brutto ze 110 zł na pewno nie 135 zł  tylko 118,80,- w tej cenie przy powierzchni 500 m2 masz pianę o grubości 27 cm i współczynnik U = 0,13 ja jestem ciekawy ile ty wełny potrzebujesz na ten współczynnik .  
Ty jeszcze chyba w życiu nie widziałeś piany otwarto komorowej ,żeby dawać opinie to by musiałeś poznać produkt . 
Żeby dokładnie wykonać taką  powierzchnię to trochę godzin odpowiedzialnego pracownika potrzeba poświecić , jak dobrze policzysz różnica wełna /piana   to może na bak paliwa do tego samochodu wystarczy . :bye:

----------


## jozek131

> to mówisz że masz promocję i otwartokomorową pianę 27cm grubo zrobisz już za 118zł/m2 BRUTTO ??
> 
> PS 25 cm wełny da U=0,132 i będzie kosztować 50zł/m2 Brutto


Masz rację że wełna ma współczynnik taki sam jak piana lecz wełnę  potrzeba do-izolować folią paro-przepuszczalną jak to będzie wykonane nieudolnie to wełny może być nawet 1m a i tak nie będzie w budynku zimno 

ps. Byłem w sobotę na domu wybudowanym w 2008 r i tam jest wełny założone 30 cm a w pokojach grzejnik grzeje po to żeby nie zamarznął , w tym budynku wełna jest a folia tylko dla parady  , w sobotę na zewnątrz domu było - 17 stopni a w pokojach na poddaszu na plusie zaledwie 2 -:-5 stopni a grzejniki 60stopni .
Ja nigdy nie krytykowałem wełny tylko tych wykonawców co ją instalują . :bye: 

A cenę którą podałem to jest do dużej powierzchni, czas wykonania natrysku 500 m2 to 2 dni robocze a dla 80 m2 to 1 dzień i te same sprzęty muszą być na obiekcie ,dlatego jest różnica w cenie 1 m2

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Masz rację że wełna ma współczynnik taki sam jak piana lecz wełnę  potrzeba do-izolować folią paro-przepuszczalną jak to będzie wykonane nieudolnie to wełny może być nawet 1m a i tak nie będzie w budynku zimno 
> 
> ps. Byłem w sobotę na domu wybudowanym w 2008 r i tam jest wełny założone 30 cm a w pokojach grzejnik grzeje po to żeby nie zamarznął , w tym budynku wełna jest a folia tylko dla parady  , w sobotę na zewnątrz domu było - 17 stopni a w pokojach na poddaszu na plusie zaledwie 2 -:-5 stopni a grzejniki 60stopni .
> Ja nigdy nie krytykowałem wełny tylko tych wykonawców co ją instalują .
> 
> A cenę którą podałem to jest do dużej powierzchni, czas wykonania natrysku 500 m2 to 2 dni robocze a dla 80 m2 to 1 dzień i te same sprzęty muszą być na obiekcie ,dlatego jest różnica w cenie 1 m2


 ...czyżby brak argumentów merytorycznych i zaczynają się uwagi do jakości wykonania? A jaką ma się gwarancję że Ty to nie przysłowiowy "sznurek budowlany" i nie spartolisz tej cudownej pianki? Nie bierz partaczy jako model wykonawcy przy wełnie na poddaszu. Musiałeś ze samego rana wyostrzyć mi humor?



> ps. Byłem w sobotę na domu wybudowanym w 2008 r i tam jest wełny  założone 30 cm a w pokojach grzejnik grzeje po to żeby nie zamarznął , w  tym budynku wełna jest a folia tylko dla parady  , w sobotę na zewnątrz  domu było - 17 stopni a w pokojach na poddaszu na plusie zaledwie 2  -:-5 stopni a grzejniki 60stopni .


...bajki opowiadać to my a nie nam  :wink:

----------


## lukasza

> jak chcesz kogoś uczyć ekonomi jak sam nie umiesz policzyć ile wynosi brutto ze 110 zł na pewno nie 135 zł  tylko 118,80,- w tej cenie przy powierzchni 500 m2 masz pianę o grubości 27 cm i współczynnik U = 0,13 ja jestem ciekawy ile ty wełny potrzebujesz na ten współczynnik .  
> Ty jeszcze chyba w życiu nie widziałeś piany otwarto komorowej ,żeby dawać opinie to by musiałeś poznać produkt . 
> Żeby dokładnie wykonać taką  powierzchnię to trochę godzin odpowiedzialnego pracownika potrzeba poświecić , jak dobrze policzysz różnica wełna /piana   to może na bak paliwa do tego samochodu wystarczy .


ech Józek131 szkoda Ci nawet odpisywać. Takiego "mądrego" i "ekonomicznego" wykonawcy jak Ty nie ma w całej Polsce! Dobrze, że wszyscy wiedzą że jesteś wykonawca to sporo lub wszystko tłumaczy! 

Obok mnie sąsiad wrócił na zimę do domu i ociepla poddasze. Kupił 30cm Schwenka 0,032 za 60pln/m2, U=0,106 (odliczy VAT czyli na czystko 13% i będzie m2 za 52 pln - nawet licząc robociznę za włożenie tej waty to razem maks 70 pln) i co mi tu wyskakujesz z pianką 27 cm z U=0,13 w promocji u Ciebie za 118 pln a bez promocji za 135? 
Moim zdaniem sąsiad przepłacił bo mógł kupić Isovera supermatę za 46pln brutto a U=0,11

----------


## plusfoto

Nie wiem komu mam już wierzyć.Jak przeglądam karty produktów to z nich wynika zupełnie coś innego.
Piana 15 cm u= 0,14 koszt około 80/m2
Piana 30 cm u= 0,07 koszt około 125/m2
Wełna 30 cm u= 0,11 koszt z z paraizolacją, wiatroizolacją i robocizną około 65/m2
Takie parametry i ceny brutto mniej więcej panowały na Budmie

----------


## lukasza

> Nie wiem komu mam już wierzyć.Jak przeglądam karty produktów to z nich wynika zupełnie coś innego.
> Piana 15 cm u= 0,14 koszt około 80/m2
> Piana 30 cm u= 0,07 koszt około 125/m2
> Wełna 30 cm u= 0,11 koszt z z paraizolacją, wiatroizolacją i robocizną około 65/m2
> Takie parametry i ceny brutto mniej więcej panowały na Budmie


ceny wydają się absolutnie OK. Zwracam uwagę dwie uwagi:
1. pozycję 1, czyli: 15cm piany, u=0,14. Bezsens ekonomiczny bo to krokwi ani jętek nie zakryje (zobacz mój wpis wyżej) a drożej od 30cm wełny z u=-0,11. 
2. pozycja 2: upewni się w lambdzie dla tej piany! winna być ok 0,022. Jeśli tak to OK i decyduj sam co i za ile chcesz, czyli pozycja 2 lub 3.  
Uwaga moja wynika z tego, że widziałem wyceny na podobną kwotę tylko lambda piany była ok 0,033 i wychodziło jej U tak samo jak wełnie, ale ok 100% drożej.

----------


## basalek

Już byłam zdecydowana na pianowanie, ale w ostatniej chwili znalazł to:

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/...y-foam-applied

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Już byłam zdecydowana na pianowanie, ale w ostatniej chwili znalazł to:
> 
> http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/...y-foam-applied


 Poczytałem trochę (z użyciem translatora witryn  :wink: ) i trochę w to niewierze... żaden zapach nie powinien się przedostawać do wewnątrz - wszystko powinno być szczelne... wełna też potrafi śmierzieć kocimi sikami ale przecież ten zapach nie przechodzi przez płyty... co prawda było że zapach przedostaje się otworami halogenów ale nawet przy piance taki montaż poprzez wycięcie dziur nie jest wskazany... Wydaje mi się że zostały popełnione duze błędy wykonawcze i dlatego ten zapach przedostaje się do środka...

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Z mojego doświadczenia, natryśnięta piana ma dosyć ostry zapach utrzymujący się do kilku dni w niewietrzonym, zamkniętym pomieszczeniu. 
Ale po mniej więcejtygodniu, ten smrodek zniknął do ledwie wyczuwalnego... oczywiście mówię o pianie niezabezpieczonej i nie pokrytej niczym, natrysniętej na ścianki i zostawionej.

----------


## sewen7

witam wszystkich serdecznie,

przymierzam się również do ocieplenia poddasza, rozważam jeszcze jakiego rozwiązania użyć.
po lekturze tego emocjonującego postu mam pytanie, czy cena 70PLN/m2 netto za 15cm pianki Seal...on 500 jest ceną standardową na rynku? 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej.K

pianka otwartokomorowa się nie opłaca jak nie zaszalejemy i niw tryśniemy zamkniętokomorowej to lepsza już jest wełna

----------


## rafikir1

Tak czytam te wywody i nie rozumiem dlaczego kazdy chce przekonac na siłe do "swojego" ocieplenia? Wełna jest ok. bo stosowana od wielu lat i sprawdzona itp, itd.
Argumenty ze wełna skalna nie traci swoich własciwosci a pianka tak, ze wełna sie nie pali a pianka tak i szereg innych sa bez sensu. Widzieliscie wełne po kilku latach na demontowanym poddaszu? Chyba nie i dlatego wypisujecie taki bzdury i zaznaczam ze dobre rozciagnieci paroizolacji nic tu nie da. Wełna z czasem po prost siadzie i opadnie i nic z tym nie zrobicie. I pamietajcie ze deklarowany współczynnik lambda moze i ma ale po wyjeciu z paczki a nie po roku w zabudowana. Spróbujcie nie dac folii paroizolacyjnej przy wełnie to zobaczycie zimma przy wietrze jak bedziecie mieli ciepło mimo 30 cm ocieplenia. Zapamietejcie ze wełna to po prostu konwekcja, jesli nie wierzycie to zróbcie sobie doswiadczenia w domu.

----------


## Tomek B..

> pianka otwartokomorowa się nie opłaca jak nie zaszalejemy i niw tryśniemy zamkniętokomorowej to lepsza już jest wełna


Jest jeszcze możliwość redukcji kosztów poprzez trzy warstwy pianki - zewnętrzne zamkniętokomorowe, wewnętrzna otwartokomorowa. Zdecydowanie poprawi to własności pianki otwartokomorowej, do tego doskonale wygłuszy pomieszczenia mieszkalne na poddaszu.
Wełna tak ale z izolacją nieprzepuszczającą wilgoci z pomieszczeń mieszkalnych, warunkiem jest wentylacja mechaniczna.

----------


## sewen7

> pianka otwartokomorowa się nie opłaca jak nie zaszalejemy i niw tryśniemy zamkniętokomorowej to lepsza już jest wełna


mam membranę wodoszczelną na deskowaniu i zamkniętokomórkowej nie ryzykuję. 
poza tym 15cm otwartokomórkowej + 3cm na krokwie to chyba za mało?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej.K

> mam membranę wodoszczelną na deskowaniu i zamkniętokomórkowej nie ryzykuję. 
> poza tym 15cm otwartokomórkowej + 3cm na krokwie to chyba za mało?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Ale pianka otwartokomórkowa ma taki sam wspułczynnik co zwykła wełna. A do tego jej struktura otwartokomórkowość  powoduje  zawilgocenie przegrody i osłabienie  wspaniałego U. Niema znaczenia pianka czy wełna zawilgną tak samo jak maja zawilgnąć.Jak jest problem z upchaniem to może wełna w granulacie lub ekofiber

----------


## kalio

wlasnie nikt nie bierze pod uwage granulatow i ekofibru czyli welny celulozowej ale to pewnie dlatego ze celuloza ma lambde na poziomie marketowej welny 0,4 -  do 0,44 tylko zaponina sie ze prze granulacie z celulozy lambda sie nie zmieni bo tam nie ma co siadac w skosach dosyc ciezko ok 40-50 kg/1m3 przy dobrej welnie 20kg/m3 to jest roznica.

----------


## sewen7

jak wełna zawilgotnieje to du.., w przypadku pianki podobno nie ma to znaczenia, bo nie zmienia swoich parametrów. z mojego punktu widzenia za pianką OK przemawia tylko fakt szczelności, lambda jak dla wełny ze średniej półki. wiec dlaczego w ogóle ją rozważam, ano ponieważ licząc 30cm wełny po 30zl/m2 plus robocizna (w Sz-n) 25zł/m2 daje 55zł/m2. poza tym mam skosy (ok 40m2), na które z uwagi na mało miejsca jako alternatywe chciałem dać płyty PIR (54zl/m2). w sumie wyjdzie nieznacznie taniej niż 15cm pianki. z tym że 15cm to moim zdaniem za mało. i dlatego cały czas się wohom :wiggle:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> jak wełna zawilgotnieje to du.., w przypadku pianki podobno nie ma to znaczenia, bo nie zmienia swoich parametrów. z mojego punktu widzenia za pianką OK przemawia tylko fakt szczelności, lambda jak dla wełny ze średniej półki. wiec dlaczego w ogóle ją rozważam, ano ponieważ licząc 30cm wełny po 30zl/m2 plus robocizna (w Sz-n) 25zł/m2 daje 55zł/m2. poza tym mam skosy (ok 40m2), na które z uwagi na mało miejsca jako alternatywe chciałem dać płyty PIR (54zl/m2). w sumie wyjdzie nieznacznie taniej niż 15cm pianki. z tym że 15cm to moim zdaniem za mało. i dlatego cały czas się wohom


Tak ale tylko pianka zamkniętokomórkowa:
http://www.eko-pur.pl/kondensacja-pary.htm

----------


## plusfoto

Wszystko OK też bardziej się skłaniam do zamknięto komórkowej. Jedyne co mnie wstrzymuje z decyzją to jej zachowanie na więźbie gdy ta pracuje. Mam jeszcze trochę czasu więc poobserwuję jej zachowanie u innych.

----------


## rosomakx4

Wczoraj byłem na targach i ... pierwszy raz zacząłem na poważnie rozważać pianke, nie wiem czy faktycznie wełna siada ale brzmi to całkiem logocznie, mam jeszcze czas i zaczynam rozważać pewne rozwiązanie.
   Mam krokwie 24 cm i myślę o zrobieniu ocieplenia w następującym układzie - pomieszczenia poddasza -15 cm pianki + 10 cm wełny"puszystej"  na pianke + 5-7 cm wełny na krokwie w postaci mat. Wyjdzie drogawo ale do przełknięcia ale ....no właśnie, wydaje mi się że dość szczelnie i co ważne przekonuje mnie stabilność pianki, nie namoknie jak wełna ,nie ubija się, z pewnością lepiej chroni przed wiatrem
Wełne zamierzam "robić" we własnym zakresie z kimś doświadczonym. 
Jakie są Wasze uwagi i opinie o takim systemie ?


 Wełne zamierzam układać samemu z pomocą kogoś doświadczonego

----------


## rosomakx4

Nie dotarłem do tego że pianka traci właściwości.
W jaki sposób traci, zmienia sie struktura ?

----------


## plusfoto

Swoje właściwości traci zamknięto komórkowa ale nie otwarta. Zamknięta ma leprze parametry ale jest bardzo sztywna i po 10 latach może stracić około 3% ( to jest 3cm na długości 1m) swojej objętości co może ale nie musi skutkować właśnie takim efektem jak na załączonym obrazku. I żeby nie było że to moje słowa - przyznaje to część piankowców i to nie tylko tych którzy kładą wyłącznie otwarto komórkowe ale również ci którzy mają w swojej ofercie jedną i drugą oraz niektórzy choć po cichu zamknięto komórkowcy. Takie wnioski wyciągnąłem po wczorajszych rozmowach na łódzkich targach. Tak więc odszczekuję to co napisałem kilka postów niżej i zamkniętej nie będzie - chyba że do czasu jak będzie mi potrzebna coś się zmieni w technologii.

----------


## farmi

> nieszczelność przy murbelce identycznie wygląda przy krokwi i od strony krycia :/


Nie wiem co to jest dokładnie na tym zdjęciu ale na pewno nie piana natryskowa - tylko zwykła pistoletowa- a to są diametralnie inne produkty. Wielu ludzi wypowiada sie na temat parametrów fizycznych piany mając kontakt tylko z taką puszkową ( jeszcze może z marketu za 6.99). Ja z kart produktowych wyczytałem że piana może ew tracić swoje właściwości pod wpływem UV- o normalnym zmniejszaniu objętości w czasie nie doczytałem.
U siebie mam zastosowane 3 rodzaje piany otwarta i 2 rodzaje zamkniętej i moim zdaniem wszystkie są na tyle elastyczne, że żadna praca praca więźby nie jest ich w stanie zarysować....

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Nie wiem co to jest dokładnie na tym zdjęciu ale na pewno nie piana natryskowa.


A wyczytałeś to z ruchu planet? 



> Ja z kart produktowych wyczytałem że piana może ew tracić swoje właściwości pod wpływem UV- o normalnym zmniejszaniu objętości w czasie nie doczytałem


A nie no skoro TY wyczytałeś, to zmienia postać rzeczy, piana nie ma prawa się skurczyć. Pomijając dyfuzję gazu itp, nie ma co się kurczyć.
Sorry, miałem odrobinę doczynienia z pianą na różnych materiałach. Widziałem jak 'współpracuje' z drewnem czy płytami OSB i mówię Ci, ze się kurczy, pracuje jak każdy materiał. Podlega takim samym prawom fizyki jak wszystkie inne materiały. A to, że wywaliłeś niepotrzebnie kupę kasy na 3 rodzaje piany  to Twoja sprawa. Musisz z tym żyć kolego. 
Tak samo jak nie mam zamiaru nikogo przekonywać do piany i tak samo nie przekonuję do wełny. Ale jeśli dyskusja ma być merytoryczna, to może jednak unikajmy stwierdzeń:" U siebie mam zastosowane 3 rodzaje piany otwarta i 2 rodzaje zamkniętej i moim zdaniem wszystkie są na tyle elastyczne, że żadna praca praca więźby nie jest ich w stanie zarysować...." bo graniczą ze śmiesznością

----------


## compi

Stwierdzenie że " że żadna praca praca więźby nie jest ich w stanie zarysować...." jest moim zdaniem na wyrost. Materiał się skręca, pęka, wypacza i pianka musiałby być chyba gumowata, żeby nie puścić.

----------


## miloszenko

No jest na wyrost. Tylko jak mocno moze pracowac wiezba jesli dach ma pelne deskowanie, pape i opiankowanie ?? Jakie sa mozliwe ruchy konstrukcji w takim wykonaniu ??
Byly rok temu wiatry w okolicy z predkoscia ponad 150 km/h, u mnie sladow na piance nie widze, a prawie cala powierzchnie mam na wierzchu na strychu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Jeśli materiał na więźbę suchy to z niczym kłopotów nie powinno być. Jednak dobrze wiemy co potrafią tartaki dostarczyć na budowę. A skręcona murłata to nie jest rzadki widok.

----------


## wojtekdomus

'jak wełna zawilgotnieje to du.., w przypadku pianki podobno nie ma to znaczenia,"

Rozwalaja mnie teksty typu 'podobno nie ma znaczenia'. 
Nie widziałem żadnych informacji podanych przez producenta, że piana otwartokomórkowa chłonie mniej wody czy pary wodnej niz wełna. Widziałem informacje że chlonie jej dużo więcej niż masa własna. Piana otwartokomórkowa to poprostu gąbką.  Jak gąbka chłonie woda top przestaje być termoizolacją a staje się mokrą szmatą.

Osobiście gdybym miał dach o skomplikowanych kształtach, o pełnym deskowaniu, i kryty wstępnie papą to wybrałbym pianę zamknięto-komórkową. 

Jakbym miał dobrze wentylowany, z niepełnym deskowaniem, grubymi kontrłatami i o prostych kształtach to wybrałbym węlnę mineralną.
Nie widzę natomiast sensu stosowania piany otwartokomórkowej, która ma wszystkie wady wełny a dużo większą cenę.

----------


## plusfoto

> '
> 
> Nie widziałem żadnych informacji podanych przez producenta, że piana otwartokomórkowa chłonie mniej wody czy pary wodnej niz wełna. Widziałem informacje że chlonie jej dużo więcej niż masa własna. Piana otwartokomórkowa to poprostu gąbką.  Jak gąbka chłonie woda top przestaje być termoizolacją a staje się mokrą szmatą.


No to tutaj chyba pojechałeś po bandzie.
Akurat widziałem w ostatnim czasie małe doświadczenie. Do pojemnika wrzucone trzy kawałki - wełna, otwarta i zamknięta. Przez godzinkę była tam dostarczana para wodna i powiem szczerze że wełna to i owszem została gąbką ale zarówno jedna jak i druga piana po otrzepaniu z wierzchu były praktycznie suche.

----------


## miloszenko

> No to tutaj chyba pojechałeś po bandzie.
> Akurat widziałem w ostatnim czasie małe doświadczenie. Do pojemnika wrzucone trzy kawałki - wełna, otwarta i zamknięta. Przez godzinkę była tam dostarczana para wodna i powiem szczerze że wełna to i owszem została gąbką ale zarówno jedna jak i druga piana po otrzepaniu z wierzchu były praktycznie suche.


Ja bym to ocenil tak: Welna to nasiakliwa, piany sa paroprzepuszczalne w roznym stopniu, doswiadczenie dokladnie to pokazuje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## farmi

> A wyczytałeś to z ruchu planet?


A ty miałeś kiedyś w ręku kawałek piany natryskowej - twardej miękkiej wszystko jedno - na pewno nie wygląda jak to coś na zdjęciu- skoro miałes podobno do czynienia powinieneś wiedzieć....




> A to, że wywaliłeś niepotrzebnie kupę kasy na 3 rodzaje piany to Twoja sprawa


stosowałem 3 rodzaje piany bo mam zaizolowane ściany, posadzki,poddasze a jeżeli pisałem o pracy więźby to miałem na myśli stan więźby gotowy (suchy) do termoizolacji a wówczas piana na pewno przeniesie ew pracę konstrucji z dosychania - bez pęknięć...

----------


## miloszenko

> może całkiem mocno pracować, w szczególności jeżeli w lato rozgrzeje się do +60 i rozszerzy a w zimę oziębi do -30 i skurczy


Z -60 do +30 nie bedzie przechodzic w godziny, tylko dni tygodnie, przeciez jakby tak mialo ruszyc jakas piane, to co zostanie z papy i desek?? Mysle, ze zbytnio demonizujemy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> A ty miałeś kiedyś w ręku kawałek piany natryskowej - twardej miękkiej wszystko jedno - na pewno nie wygląda jak to coś na zdjęciu- skoro miałes podobno do czynienia powinieneś wiedzieć....


Piana docięta wygląda dokładnie tak jak na zdjęciu. Tak po kilku miesiącach będzie miała taki kolor właśnie.





> stosowałem 3 rodzaje piany bo mam zaizolowane ściany, posadzki,poddasze a jeżeli pisałem o pracy więźby to miałem na myśli stan więźby gotowy (suchy) do termoizolacji a wówczas piana na pewno przeniesie ew pracę konstrucji z dosychania - bez pęknięć...


Stary, ale to że zastosowałeś sobie pianę wszędzie gdzie sie dało, to Twoja jedynie sprawa. Swoją drogą pominąłeś fundamenty. Też można było. Podoba Ci się piana, zrobiła na tobie wrażenie, że tak cudownie 'rośnie' szybciutko się ją układa itp. No i git. Sam na to prawie poleciałem bo reklama dźwignią handlu. Stać Cię i Szczęść Boże. 
Wytłumacz może jeszcze, gdzie i na co, piana ma 'przenosic' pracę konstrukcji. To nie guma. Jak 'zabetonujesz' pianą dach, i zacznie ci pracować przy niskiej temp. to nie będzie nic przenosic tylko pękać.

----------


## miloszenko

Ale co to znaczy pracowac w jakich rozmiarach ta praca ?? Napiszcie jakies dane, normy cokolwiek. Bo tak stawiajac sprawe to by znaczylo, ze dom drewniany to na zime sie kurczy i metr i na lato o metr poszerza, a tak nie jest.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Ja widząc tę powyższą fotkę z pękniętą pianką mogę sobie jakoś wyobrazić taką właśnie sytuację. Szczególnie przy więźbie. A normy? Było już tu kilka dyskusji nad nimi i nie zawsze piana wyszła obronną ręką.

----------


## wojtekdomus

"No to tutaj chyba pojechałeś po bandzie.
Akurat widziałem w ostatnim czasie małe doświadczenie. Do pojemnika wrzucone trzy kawałki - wełna, otwarta i zamknięta. Przez godzinkę była tam dostarczana para wodna i powiem szczerze że wełna to i owszem została gąbką ale zarówno jedna jak i druga piana po otrzepaniu z wierzchu były praktycznie suche. "

Przez godzinę? Super jeżeli trwałość domu chcesz oceniać w godzinach.
Proszę tu jest aprobata techniczna pianki otwartoporowej i a tabelka nr 1 pokazuje wszystko:
http://pgin.org/uploads/download/797...db915b5308.pdf
W ciągu doby pianka może nasiąknąć do 10 kg wody na metr powierzczni.
Przy założeniu, że używamy warstwę pianki 0,3m, 1 metr powierzchni izolacji waży 3 kg.
Czyli nasza pianka wchłonie 3 razy wiecej wody niż sama waży. Gratuluję takie izolacji termicznej.
Nie mam nic wspólnego z izolacjami termicznymi, ale wkurza mnie gdy się ludziom wciska taki szajs za tak duże pieniądze.

----------


## wojtekdomus

'może całkiem mocno pracować, w szczególności jeżeli w lato rozgrzeje się do +60 i rozszerzy a w zimę oziębi do -30 i skurczy'
jeszcze jeden argument za wełną. A tak poważnie to pianki zamkniętokomórkowe używa sie w chłodnictwie. 
Pianki otwartokomókowe nakłada się warstwami, wtedy pory sa mniejsze, ścianki grubsze i przez to mateiał jest bardziej odporny mechanicznie.
Większość błędów w aplikacji pianek to błędy ludzkie. Ale generalnie to są trudne materiay do aplikacji.

----------


## plusfoto

Piękna aprobata dołóż może jeszcze taką dla wełny i będzie OK

----------


## wojtekdomus

Ja nie twierdzę że wełna jest lepsza.
Moim zdaniem ma prównywalne parametry, tylko jest ze dwa razy tańsza.
Nie widzę poprostu ekonomicznego sensu stosowania piany otwartokomórkowej.

----------


## kalio

ale się spalacie nad ta pianą możną też natryskowo dać celuloze

----------


## rafikir1

A ja mam pytanie do osob które maja zastosowana pianke na poddaszu (zamknietokomórkowa). Jak sprrawa wyglada z akustyka, czy tłumi podobnie jak wełna?
Nie chce wypowiedzi ludzi którzy "słyszeli ze jest tak a nie siak, bo koleg albo sasiad ma to zrobione". Interesuja mnie wyłacznie opinie uzytkowników tej pianki
pozdr.

----------


## lotnik

> ale się spalacie nad ta pianą możną też natryskowo dać celuloze


Mozna tylko po co dawać zmieloną makulaturę w poddasze?

----------


## ardziu

> Mozna tylko po co dawać zmieloną makulaturę w poddasze?


w tym samym celu co piankę, wełnę, styropian.

----------


## Tylerr

No dobra, wątek trwa od jakiś dwóch lat, dużo było o pożarach  :smile:  ...a czy ktoś może tak zrobił poddasze i mieszka już na tyle długo aby się wypowiedzieć ?

----------


## surgi22

A co chczesz usłyszeć relację z pożaru ? Bo nie niebardzo rozumiem twój post, czy chodzi Ci o ocenę pożaru dachu ocieplonego wełną, pianką poliuretanową i styropianem ( to może na forach strażackich ) ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

ja ostatnio znalazłem takie dane: 
90% zgonów w wyniku pożarów to śmierć w wyniku zatrucia dymem a nie bezpośredniego działanie ognia czy wysokiej temperatury...

I to mi wystarcza by propagować okładziny całkowicie NIEPALNE! Nie trudno zapalne czy samogasnace tylko NIEPALNE!!!

----------


## surgi22

Rozumiem że w/g ciebie to ten trójący dym w pożarze pochodzi tylko z palnych materiałów użytych do izolacji dachów.
A są może dane ile z tych 90 % zgonów zginęło w domach które miały dachy ocieplone wełną a ile styropianem ? bo mam niejasne wrażenia że wyciągasz nieco mylne wnioski.

----------


## marcel232

Podejrzewam (choc nie jestem strazakiem), ze jak ktos ma podczas pozaru domu zginac od trujacych oparow to bedzie lezal martwy zanim ogien dojdzie do ocieplenia dachu.

----------


## surgi22

Ale wszyscy wiedzą że styropian na dachu jest niedobry, a wiekszość pożarów zaczyna się od warstwy ocieplenia dachu, o ja nieszczęsny cóżem uczynił  :bash:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...dobra ok. te dwa filmy mnie przekonały... jestem za stosowaniem pianki pur wszędzie gdzie się tylko da! Lepiej zginąć od fosgenu po 3 łykach niż spalić się żywcem!

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

A ktoś może ma jakiegoś machera od pian w okolicach Wrocławia?
Potrzebuję pokryć, zaizolowac, dachy 6 wagonów kolejowych, towarowych. powierzchnia około 400m2. Możliwe że trochę wiecej.
Dach jest z blachy stalowej. Izolacja, ma ograniczyć nagrzewanie się wnętrza.
Nie wiem ile cm. Powiedzmy 8-10.
Jeśli jest tu chętny, zapraszam na priv.

----------


## Tylerr

o matko  :smile:  ja pytałem czy ktoś już mieszka z tą pianką i może podzielić się wrażeniami (ciepło, zimno, sucho, mokro, nie wiem co jeszcze...)

----------


## kania63

witam, siedzę to forum... i najwyższa pora chyba się włączyć do dyskusji  :wink:  
jest na etapie budowy mojego wymarzonego domku  :smile:  i z mężem stwierdziliśmy, że pianka poliuretanowa będzie najlepszym rozwiązaniem... a cena jej po przeliczeniu wszystkich kosztów związanych z położeniem dobrej wełny mineralnej jest porównywalna, a jaki efekt  :smile:  mój znajomy ocieplał poddasze (lato 2011) za pomocą  natrysku pianki poliuretanowej i póki co jest zachwycony. Zimą na poddaszu było naprawdę cieplutko, bez wilgoci  :smile:  więc my z mężem się decydujemy na piankę  :smile:  mi się podoba w niej to, że fajnie wygłusz i jak się śpi na poddaszu to nie słychać deszczu odbijającego się o dach   :wiggle: 
Aaaa... sporo informacji jest na stronie firmy, która robiła u mojego znajomego (flasinski.com)

----------


## compi

Jaki dom budujecie? Duże to poddasze?

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Zimą na poddaszu było naprawdę cieplutko, bez wilgoci  więc my z mężem się decydujemy na piankę  mi się podoba w niej to, że fajnie wygłusz i jak się śpi na poddaszu to nie słychać deszczu odbijającego się o dach


To, że nie było wilgoci nie jest zasługą piany tylko wentylacji a w zasadzie palenia w piecu i kominku. Poza tym, w domu opalanym raczej cieżko w zimie o masy wilgoci, raczej jest przeciwnie, walczy się o nawilgocenie powietrza w domu, kiedy w sezonie grzewczym wilgotność spada poniżej 20%. 




> mi się podoba w niej to, że fajnie wygłusz i jak się śpi na poddaszu to nie słychać deszczu odbijającego się o dach


To tez nie do końca zasługa piany. Wystarczy nie kryć blschodachówką i już nie ma efektu konia lejącego na bębęn.  :wink: 

Oczywiście nie mam zamiaru was namawiać na cokolwiek. To wasza kasa i wasza decyzja. Oczywiście zalety piany to jej szybka aplikacja.... no i tu się jej wyższość nad resztą izolatorów kończy. Ale chyba nie tylko o szybkość w budowie domu chodzi? 
Jesli uważnie czytaliście forum to wiecie o czym mówię. 
Kurczliwość piany, błędy w nakładaniu, pokrywanie całości więźby i możliwość jej gnicia, to że mało który wykonawca przestrzega 14 dniowego okresu wietrzenia piany. Nie powinno się w takich pomieszczeniach przebywać, bo wydziela szkodliwe dla człowieka substancje. itp itd. A jesli ktoś wierzy że ten materiał jest nieszkodliwy i ekologiczny, powinien zmienić leki..

----------


## aadamuss24

Jak dla mnie to wygląda na reklamę  :smile:

----------


## compi

: )  Ja czekam na opis poddasza.

----------


## kania63

> Jaki dom budujecie? Duże to poddasze?


Witam   :smile: 
 domek jest tego typu http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/dn_karmelita.htm, powierzchnia dachu około 200m2

----------


## kania63

> a możesz wkleić na forum te obliczenia, bo my od 2 lat próbujemy koszty podliczać i zawsze nam wychodzi od 2 do 4 razy drożej za dokładnie to samo
> 
> PS flasinski.com na swojej stronie podaje że ich piana jest bezpieczna dla środowiska itp, możesz przy okazji zapytać się go dlaczego w takim razie robi natryski w pełnym kombinezonie ochronnym z maską p-gaz ?? i warto by było jeszcze zapytać o starzenie się pianki, co konkretnie będzie za 5-10 lat, za darmo przyjadą i naprawią dziury i szpary ??


bardzo ciekawe podejście  :smile:  koszt wełny około 80 zł za metr (wełna, robocizna, folie, sznurki) pianka około 100 zł,  pytałam dają gwarancje na piankę, 

możesz przy okazji zapytać się go dlaczego w takim razie robi natryski w pełnym kombinezonie ochronnym z maską p-gaz... to jest pianka natryskowa z dobrą przyczepnością jak ją kładą do kropelki osadzają się na skórze,ubraniu itp, później jest problem ze zmyciem jej i te krople jak "wyschną"  to są większe (bo pianka zwiększa objętość) A ta maska do oddychania, w tym samym celu. Nie wiek jak mają w inny sposób zasłonić całą twarz i oddychać  :wink:  hmm... tak myślę, jakby nie mieli maski i kropla dostałaby się do ust itp... ekologiczny produkt to nie znaczy jadalny  :wink:

----------


## compi

Jaką grubość zaproponowali za cenę 100zł? Jakie pokrycie dachu planujecie?

----------


## kania63

> To, że nie było wilgoci nie jest zasługą piany tylko wentylacji a w zasadzie palenia w piecu i kominku. Poza tym, w domu opalanym raczej cieżko w zimie o masy wilgoci, raczej jest przeciwnie, walczy się o nawilgocenie powietrza w domu, kiedy w sezonie grzewczym wilgotność spada poniżej 20%. 
> 
> wilgotność w domu... znajomi jej nie kontrolują, ale nie narzekają na suche powietrze... 
> to na to ma wpływ raczej  system wentylacji 
> 
> To tez nie do końca zasługa piany. Wystarczy nie kryć blschodachówką i już nie ma efektu konia lejącego na bębęn. 
> 
> Oni mają blachę na dachu... 
> 
> ...


wietrzenie to zależy od nas, a pianki są różne jedne są spieniane parą wodną a inne jakąś substancją chemiczną.... musisz się dowiedzieć jakiej pianki używają, aaa... gnicie to zależy o rodzaju pianki czy oddycha czy nie, też są różne rodzaje...

----------


## kania63

> Jaką grubość zaproponowali za cenę 100zł? Jakie pokrycie dachu planujecie?


okolo 20 cm

----------


## kania63

> Jak dla mnie to wygląda na reklamę


faktycznie tak to wygląda  :smile:  no tak powinnam może wskazać raczej stronę http://www.pgin.org/ też są informację o piance i "nie promuje" jednej firmy

----------


## janciownik

> o matko  ja pytałem czy ktoś już mieszka z tą pianką i może podzielić się wrażeniami (ciepło, zimno, sucho, mokro, nie wiem co jeszcze...)


 - 
Powiem tyle - cicho, sucho i pieruńsko ciepło, na dole utrzymuje temp 21,5-22 (małe dziecko i ciepłolubna żona), na poddaszu mam 20,5-21, dodam do tego że z obserwacji licznika od gazu zeszło średnio 4,5 m3 gazu na dobę od połowy listopada, w tym tez jest oczywiście ciepła woda i gotowanie...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) koszt wełny około 80 zł za metr (wełna, robocizna, folie, sznurki) 
> 
> (...)


dorzuć jeszcze 10zł czyli razem 90zł i masz już z płytami na gotowo - nie u mnie ale są tacy magicy co za tyle robią.

----------


## Tomek B..

Drogi mpoplaw, rozwijajac Twoją myśl jednocześnie sugeruję Ci zakładać maskę kiedy siadasz na fotelu lub kanapie, bo to poliuretany, kiedy śpisz też się do tego intensywnie przytulasz, oberwuj także jednorazowe naczynia, ponieważ także produkowane są z poliuretanów.
Polistyren podczas ekstruzji też wydziela szkodliwe związki do chwili jego całkowitego stwardnienia - końcowa reakcja. Różnica polega na tym, że w przypadku pianki poliuretanowej proces fabryczny ma miejsce na miejscu w domu klienta.
Zalety pianki poliuretanowej dostrzegli producenci zbiorników na ciepłą wodę, co pozwoliło zminimalizować grubość ocieplenia i jednocześnie średnice tych zbiorników.
Wełna wełna wełna... w warunkach laboratoryjnych ma świetne parametry.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> wietrzenie to zależy od nas, a pianki są różne jedne są spieniane parą wodną a inne jakąś substancją chemiczną.... musisz się dowiedzieć jakiej pianki używają, aaa... gnicie to zależy o rodzaju pianki czy oddycha czy nie, też są różne rodzaje...


Widzę, że jesteś albo nowym dealerm piany na forum, albo mocno zdecydowanym na pianę. Nikt tu nie bedzie Ci udowadniał że się mylisz, albo że to co robisz jest genialne.
Co do pian, spienianych wodą.... znaczy ekologiczna, czyli do dupy. (moje prywatne zdanie i będę go bronił) Ciężko mnie będzie przekonać, że taka piana trzyma parametry bo gdzieś ta para wodna musi się zmagazynować, jeśli w materiale, to skutecznie podwyższy jego przewodność cieplną.

A co do oddychania piany, ścian i czegokolwiek tam chcesz. Błagam poczytaj sobie na forum czy w sieci na ten temat. 'Oddychanie' to pierdoła wymyślona przez marketungowców. Co znaczy oddychanie. W domu masz mieć wentylację, to ona ma wymieniać powietrze a nie ściany czy piana na dachu. Zastosowanie piany otwarto-komorowej na dach po to by, umożliwić więźbie oddychanie, to chyba trochę nietrafiona inwestycja. Nie dość że droga jak cholera to jeszcze parametry gorsze od większości rodzajów wełny. 
Sam byłem pod wrażeniem filmików typu Sealection 500 z Youtube, jak to super cudownie piana rośnie, szybko wypełnia szczeliny i cudownie ociepla. Wszystko do momentu kiedy zastosowałem pianę w pracy i po niedługim czasie zaczęły się problemy z jej kurczliwością, smrodem który wietrzał z zamkniętej przestrzeni przez 3 tygodnie i pogiętych płytach OSB przez niezdylatowaną pianę, zmiejszeniu objętości piany po roku, zmianach w wyglądzie itp. Mógłbym wymieniać. 
Nikt po zabudowaniu poddasza nie zagląda pod regips. Dopiero po latach, w razie remontu, okaże się jak to wszytsko wyglada. Ale i wtedy mało kto (wełniarze czy piankarze) będzie chcial przyznać się do błędów.

Po zswoich doświadczeniach, wiem że nie uzyję piany w domu. Materiał szybki do aplikacji, ale nie pozbawiony wad. Na każdym robi wrażenie rośnięcie piany na filmach reklamowych. Po to są one robione, żeby sprzedać. Amerykanie są w tym mistrzami. Dla mnie, powtarzam dla mnie, subiektywnie, wzorem do czerpania wiadomości o ocieplaniu domów, nie jest USA tylko skandynawia. 

Zrób jak uważasz, Twoje pieniądze, Twoje zdrowie, Twój dom. Wszystko jest Twoją decyzją. Życzę powodzenia w budowaniu. 
Stać Cię na 20 -30 tysiecy na piankę w domu... I gratulacje. Piankuj, i ciesz się z wyboru, pamiętaj tylko żeby starac się kupić suche drewno na więźbę.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> a potrafisz wymienić jakikolwiek powód dlaczego trzeba w ten sposób ocieplać też nasze domy ??


No bo amerykancka pianka cudownie rośnie na filmie i mówią że jest coool, ekologiczna i wogóle... a jak jej nie zrobisz u siebie na dachu toś jest wsiok, burak i niepostępowy. Wełna jest dla starodawnych matołów

----------


## Tomek B..

> a potrafisz wymienić jakikolwiek powód dlaczego trzeba w ten sposób ocieplać też nasze domy ??


Nikt nikogo do niczego nie zmusza, każdy podejmuje indywidualne decyzje, nie mają tutaj znaczenia jakieś filmy, czy też ekologia, z którą polimery nie mają nic wspólnego. 
Pomimo wyższych kosztów ocieplenia zastosuję ten system u siebie.

----------


## tank102

Po analizie za i przeciw - wybrałem wełnę TOPROCK ( grubość na poddasze 35 cm) oczywiście z bardzo dobrym rabatem

----------


## nowy-SPF

Witam,
Chciałbym podzielić się informacjami dotyczącymi negatywnych skutków zdrowotnych dotyczących stosowania natryskowych pianek poliuretanowych - ang. Spray Polyurethane Foam (SPF) zawierających tzw. izocyjaniany czyli np. pianka Sealection 500. Materiały są w języku angielskim. Zachęcam do zapoznania się z nimi przed decyzją o zastosowaniu pianki. Ja miałem już umawiać się na wizytę fachowców, gdy znalazłem poniższe informacje. Rezygnuję z usługi i będę szukał innej metody ocieplenia.

1. Prezentacja dotycząca bezpiecznego napylania pianek SPF. Prezentacja jest dostępna na stronie amerykańskiego Ministerstwa Środowiska (EPA): 
http://www.epa.gov/dfe/spf_presentat...niosh_cpsc.pdf 
Klika istotnych punktów z prezentacji brzmi następująco: 
- Wg. badań departamentu toksykologii amerykańskiego Ministerstwa Środowiska (EPA), pianki SPF zawierają dwie szkodliwe substancje składające się na poliuretan: (a) Izocyjaniany oraz (b) mieszanka alkoholi polihydroksylowych (strona nr 9) 
- Izocyjaniany wywołują astmę oraz są główną przyczyną przypadków astmy związanych z wykonywaniem pracy zawodowej. Mogą spowodować silną reakcję alergiczną, ze zgonem włącznie u osób nadrażliwych (strona 10). 
- Reklamowanie pianek jako "ekologiczne", "przyjazne środowisku", "wytworzone z soji", itp. jest praktyką wprowadzającą konsumenta w błąd (strona nr 7) 

2. Przypadki szkodliwego wpływu pianki SPF przedstawione przez telewizję WFTV Action 9 z Orlando, FL w USA z 18 lipca 2011 roku. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPxg9IlYnWg 

3. Dalsze przypadki problemów zdrowotnych są opisane na niniejszym forum: 
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/...y-foam-applied 

W internecie można znaleźć informacje, że są obecnie rozwijane pianki nie zawierające izocyjanianów (Non-Isocyanate Polyurethanes). Miejmy nadzieję, że takie pianki pojawią się za kilka lat u nas na rynku i że będą bezpieczne

----------


## Tomek B..

> Witam,
> Chciałbym podzielić się informacjami dotyczącymi negatywnych skutków zdrowotnych dotyczących stosowania natryskowych pianek poliuretanowych - ang. Spray Polyurethane Foam (SPF) zawierających tzw. izocyjaniany czyli np. pianka Sealection 500. Materiały są w języku angielskim. Zachęcam do zapoznania się z nimi przed decyzją o zastosowaniu pianki. Ja miałem już umawiać się na wizytę fachowców, gdy znalazłem poniższe informacje. Rezygnuję z usługi i będę szukał innej metody ocieplenia.
> 
> 
> 1. Prezentacja dotycząca bezpiecznego napylania pianek SPF. Prezentacja jest dostępna na stronie amerykańskiego Ministerstwa Środowiska (EPA): 
> http://www.epa.gov/dfe/spf_presentat...niosh_cpsc.pdf 
> Klika istotnych punktów z prezentacji brzmi następująco: 
> - Wg. badań departamentu toksykologii amerykańskiego Ministerstwa Środowiska (EPA), pianki SPF zawierają dwie szkodliwe substancje składające się na poliuretan: (a) Izocyjaniany oraz (b) mieszanka alkoholi polihydroksylowych (strona nr 9) 
> - Izocyjaniany wywołują astmę oraz są główną przyczyną przypadków astmy związanych z wykonywaniem pracy zawodowej. Mogą spowodować silną reakcję alergiczną, ze zgonem włącznie u osób nadrażliwych (strona 10). 
> ...


W takim razie rozumiem, że kolega otrzymał od fachowców nakaz własnoręcznego nakładania tego ocieplenia.
Dziadostwo takie szkodliwe a znajdziesz to w każdej lodówce w przemyśle spożywczym. Ale łobuzy nas trują, bardziej niż solą drogową.

----------


## compi

No to niezły początek sezonu zafundowałeś firmom docieplającym pianą.

----------


## Tomek B..

Nikogo nie namawiam ale dyrdymały godne komentarzy.
Dlaczego wszystkim odradzasz?

----------


## compi

Zawsze masz szansę podważyć te dyrdymały. Pytanie tylko czy potrafisz? Tylko nie traktuj mnie jako przeciwnika pianki proszę.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Zawsze masz szansę podważyć te dyrdymały. Pytanie tylko czy potrafisz? Tylko nie traktuj mnie jako przeciwnika pianki proszę.


Znasz jakieś polimery, które nie wydzielają szkodliwych związków? Jeśli ktoś wymyśli taką reakcję, to co najmniej Nobel się należy.
Rozejrzyj się w swoim domu dobrze i zastanów się ile może być tych polimerów? Czy dusisz się od tego?
Kosztów nie da się podważyć, polimery tanie nie są.
Mnie wełna nie przekonuje, przede wszystkim ze względu na punkt rosy.

----------


## compi

Ahh, myślałem że te info nazywając dyrdymałami masz jakieś mocniejsze argumenty.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ahh, myślałem że te info nazywając dyrdymałami masz jakieś mocniejsze argumenty.


Podyskutuj z janciownik. Ale jeśli zaczniesz od ''jakie były koszty" to wiadomo jak się do tej sprawy od razu nastawisz.

----------


## compi

Przecież o kosztach już było. Wyszło, że nie jest dobrze. Odniosłeś się do wyliczeń?

----------


## aadamuss24

Mam piankę ale tylko dlatego. że słabe dojście było i łatwiej było to zrobić pianką niż wełną. Przy dobrych powierzchniach wełną taniej.

----------


## farmi

Na facebookowej stronie PGIN znalazłem taki typowo "amełikański" test 
http://pgin.org/uploads/download/0aef24ffd9be0c1d2e8aed6248b3ec67.pdf

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Nikogo nie namawiam ale dyrdymały godne komentarzy.



TomekB, a możesz podać jakieś sprawdzalne kontrargumenty a nie argument typu: 'a u was biją murzynów' ?

----------


## miloszenko

> każdy daje między wełnę 2 warstwy folii, czyli razem z tym co pod karton gipsem to 3 warstwy


Tu chyba przesadziles, bo ja nie widzialem ani jednego takiego przypadku od czasu zainteresowania budowa domu, ja bym sie sklanial ku twierdzeniu ze niektorzy, chocby w watku o ociepleniu poddasza forumowi mistrzowie nic takiego nigdy nie sugerowali/zalecali, wiec skad to przekonanie ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Na facebookowej stronie PGIN znalazłem taki typowo "amełikański" test 
> http://pgin.org/uploads/download/0ae...6248b3ec67.pdf


Przejrzałem ten dokument, oczywiście z obiektywizmem badań wykonanych przez producenta na swoim terenie, nie będę dyskutował. Chciałem się odnieść do dwóch spraw. Po pierwsze, jak widac z prezentacji mamy podane wszelkie dane pianki, itp. nawet info odnośnie czujników i ich romieszczenia, natomiast o użytej wełnie wiemy jedynie że jest. 
Jak to bywa w takich obiektywnych testach:
"Dom izolowany włóknem szklanym
Ściana zewnętrzna: włókno szklane o wartości R=13
 -Podłoga poddasza: włókno szklane o wartości R=38
- Pokrycie dachu: pokrycie zatrzymujące promieniowanie cieplne"
Poza tym, jaką wełnę nalezy założyć żeby mieć takie współczynniki 'R' ??

I cały czas twierdzę, że piana fajna jest. Super 'rośnie' itp. kosmiczna technologia, szybka aplikacja itp. Amerykańska że aż cudownie popatrzeć. 
Jest tylko jedno, ale.... a w zasadzie dwa, bo o cenach już bylo.
W ameryce, jak sprzedawca czy instalator cokolwiek ukryje, spieprzy czy okaze sie że jego produkt nie jest taki jak miał być, to możesz z torbami puścić jego, jego rodzinę i psa.... u nas, będziesz sam skrobał sobie więźbę i jeszcze przez 10 lat nie wyjdziesz z sądu, za pomówienie biednego przedsiębiorcy.

----------


## janciownik

Mi się wydaje że odpowiedzi doczekamy się za kilka - kilkanaście lat, i wtedy zobaczymy czy dobrze zrobiłem, czy może przeciwnicy pianki mieli rację...
Pisałem już wcześniej - zobaczyłem 2 poddasza ocieplone wełną po 10-15 latach... załamka, choć na 90% to było spowodowane błędami w układaniu wełny.
Piana tez nie jest bez wad - jej największą jest pękanie - ja mam jedno wielkie pęknięcie, które widać było w termowizji, załatałem na szybko pianką montażową i mostek zniknął, będę to naprawiał gwarancyjnie za kilka lat, jak mi już popęka w domu co ma popękać. Wg mnie to za szybko był budowany mój dom, więźba była z ewidentnie mokrego drzewa, i widzę po GK na poddaszu to pracuje i pęka wszystko jak cholera.
Ja najbardziej byłem przekonany do Isobostera lub styropianu Termoorganika superpoddasze - padło na pianę jak sam sobie zrobiłem labolatorium i namacalnie zobaczyłem jak się zachowują różne izolacje  :wink:

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Ja najbardziej byłem przekonany do Isobostera lub styropianu Termoorganika superpoddasze - padło na pianę jak sam sobie zrobiłem labolatorium i namacalnie zobaczyłem jak się zachowują różne izolacje


Dzięki janciownik, za glos rozsądku.

----------


## rosomakx4

Jak dotąd rozważałem piane tak na pół serio ale nie można temu rozwiązaniu odmówić zalet a cena to nie wszystko
Poza tym w moich okolicznościach jest to rozwiązanie raczej najlepsze 
W moim domu (ze zrobionym ociepleniem) zdejmowano mi cały dach i robiono go ponownie 
W związku z czym powstały spore ubytki w styropianie (20 cm grubości)  które musze jakoś połatać, stąd koncepcja by to zrobić właśnie pianą przy ocieplaniu z obu stron,tj murłaty i od strony zewnętrznej.
 Co do ocieplenia rozważam takie rozwiązanie ,mam krokwie 24 cm - 15 cm pianki raczej otwartkomórkowej bo jest elastyczna + między krokwiami 5 cm wełny w bloczkach toprock + 5 cm nakrokwiowo + folia.
Jakiś wykonawca powiedział mi że w takim przypadku trace gwarancje na piane, dlaczego nie wiem, może Wy mi powiecie co autor miał na myśli i ew coś na temat takiej koncepcji

----------


## Duncan Idaho

Co do pękania, to obawiam się, że przy sztywnej piance nawet wieloletnie sezonowanie nie pomoże. W domu moich rodziców z lat 60 na poddaszu między krokwiami zamontowałem sztywne płyty poliuretanowe. Płyty były przycinane na wymiar -2cm w stosunku do rozstawu krokwi. Szczelina była wypełniana pianką pistoletową. Sądziłem, że drzewo po tylu latach zdążyło już wyschnąć i że bardziej się nie skurczy. Dzisiaj po 2 latach oglądałem fragment niezasłonięty rigipsem. Ogromnie się zdziwiłem gdy wzdłuż krawędzi (pomiędzy pianką a krokwią) zobaczyłem 2-3mm pęknięcie -szczelinę, a  prawie każda płyta troszkę się rusza. Wniosek z tego taki, drewno się skurczyło ( wilgotność w domu ok 40-38%)i musiało oderwać się do pianki. Sztywna pianka jest za sztywna i zawsze będą występowały pęknięcia. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## rosomakx4

dlatego w ogóle nie biore pod uwagę sztywnej 
 Ale co sądzicie o systemie 15 pianki + 5 cm wełny + 5 nakrokwiowo ? Są jakies wady poza finansowymi takiego rozwiązania ?

----------


## surgi22

> Mi się wydaje że odpowiedzi doczekamy się za kilka - kilkanaście lat, i wtedy zobaczymy czy dobrze zrobiłem, czy może przeciwnicy pianki mieli rację...
> Pisałem już wcześniej - zobaczyłem 2 poddasza ocieplone wełną po 10-15 latach... załamka, choć na 90% to było spowodowane błędami w układaniu wełny.
> Piana tez nie jest bez wad - jej największą jest pękanie - ja mam jedno wielkie pęknięcie, które widać było w termowizji, załatałem na szybko pianką montażową i mostek zniknął, będę to naprawiał gwarancyjnie za kilka lat, jak mi już popęka w domu co ma popękać. Wg mnie to za szybko był budowany mój dom, więźba była z ewidentnie mokrego drzewa, i widzę po GK na poddaszu to pracuje i pęka wszystko jak cholera.
> Ja najbardziej byłem przekonany do Isobostera lub styropianu Termoorganika superpoddasze - padło na pianę jak sam sobie zrobiłem labolatorium i namacalnie zobaczyłem jak się zachowują różne izolacje


Ja robię ocieplenie międzykrokwiowe superpoddasze 15 cm ( z wentylowaną szczelina 2-3 cm ) oraz 12 cm poniżej z platinium plus klejone tytanem i doszczelniane pianką ( trochę roboty jest ale mysle że będzie dobrze ), na to paroizolacja alumX i płyta MFP.

----------


## DukeNukem

Przestudiowałem cały wątek i tak trochę zwątpiłem w tą pianę ;/ a taki byłem napalony  :smile:  

Polecił by ktoś dobrego wykonawce w Wielkopolsce (Kalisz) poddasze 180m2?

Pozdrawiam
Oskar

----------


## Tomek B..

Ocieplenie poddasza

----------


## Tomek B..

> na pierwszym zdjęciu brakuje piany wzdłuż krokwi, to niedoróbka czy tylko złe ujęcie ??


To co widać to akurat drugie kleszcze, które cieśla założył krzyżowo pod pierwszymi.
Piana Polichem - otwartokomórkowy Purex. Będzie jeszcze cienka warstwa zamkniętokomórkowej pianki.

----------


## mrTracy

Przeleciałem wątek, 1% treści reszta pyskówki  :sad: 

Mój przypadek: 

- budynek - parter pod komercję, góra pomieszczenia mieszkalne,
- duże otwarte poddasze ok 300m2 skosów, podłogówka i grzejniki, ogrzewanie gazowe,
- deskowanie pełne + papa, 
- krokwie 18cm,
- nie chcę domu pasywnego !!!
- nie będę miał raczej rekuperatora,
*
Chcę mieć cieplutko zimą i nie chcę mieć wlewającej się parówy latem*, okna dachowe mam skierowane na słabo nasłoneczne kierunki świata,

Czy do spełnienia tych wymogów potrzeba nie wiadomo jakiego lambda ? 
Typowy najbardziej popularny styropian elewacyjny jaki ludzie u nas kupują w 90% przypadków to ma lambdę 0,04 bez frezu z przymróżeniem oka i nieznanego producenta, ale to i tak pewnie kosmos do norm jakie były wcześniej. 
To po co przeginać z ociepleniem w innym miejscu budynku ?
Pianę twardą stosują w kurnikach, dlatego wybrałbym miękką (z amerykańskich filmów na youtube tylko taką pianę widać jak kładą w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych i zawsze na osb lub membranę !) piana ta jest elastyczniejsza, nie popęka jak twarda skorupa przy pracy wieźby. 
Między krokwie porozpinałbym zszywaczem dla spokoju membranę zostawiając przerwę wentylacyjną 3cm.
Dałbym 15 cm piany Otwarto-Komórkowej i tak, żeby psiknąć lekko krokwie żeby zrobiły się białe - nie starczy ??? mrozem będzie z tej piany albo krokwi pizgać ???

DLACZEGO myślę o pianie: Pianę chciałbym tylko ze względu na dokładne wypełnienie - brak mostków.

Znam życie i wiem, że wełne mi tu tak ułożą, że będę miał setki mostków w super wełnie, tak właśnie moi znajomi i rodzina mają.
Krótko - moim zdaniem znacznie cieplejszą będzie powierzchnia która jest zimniejsza i nie ma szparek niż ciepła i przewiewana, niezależnie co ma jaką lambdę czy cokolwiek jakie u.

Podsumowując:

Piana:
- wysoka cena
- ciągła izolacja bez mostków
- szybkość położenia
- gorsze parametry od wełny lub zdziebko lepsze - niepotrzebne skreślić, jako kto lubi
- klasa palności E

Wełna:
- niska cena
- wymaga dokładności
- źle ułożona spowoduje mostki i to nie takie jak drewniana ciepła krokiew w pianie tylko zwyczajnie wiatry
- klasa palności A

i wiele innych

Pytania:

1.)  Czy jak zastosuję pianę w pomieszczeniu mieszkalnym pod którym znajduje się pomieszczenie komercyjne to będą jakieś problemy z odbiorem ? 
Czy budynek z poddaszem w piance może mieć problem z odbiorem ? 
Czy klasa palności E lub B1 z płytą, zwał jak zwał nie nadaje się do budownictwa ?

2.) Czy te 15cm + lekko na krokwie nie wystarczy, żeby mieć ciepło, płacąc niewygórowane rachunki ? (Na tym poddaszu mam 10 okien Fakro, ciekawe jaką one mają lambdę..)

----------


## mrTracy

> 15cm otwarto-komórkowej to bardzo skromne U=0,25
> zadowolony z tego nie będziesz, za 5-6 lat napiszesz posta jak to docieplić
> 
> PS okna mają znacznie gorsze U niż ściana (1,3 kontra 0,3), dlatego też w domach energooszczędnych montuję się ich jak najmniej


Mogę dodać jeszcze kilka cm tej piany, nie wiem ile to zmieni jeśli chodzi o U - 1, 2 lub 3 cm piany otwartej dodatkowo.
Do jakiego U jest sens dojść na moich skosach skoro mam tyle okien ?

----------


## amigo1974

Cieplutko to raczej przy takiej izolacji o jakiej piszesz nie będzie bo tak jak byś dał 15 cm dobrej wełny a to tyle co nic

----------


## mrTracy

> Cieplutko to raczej przy takiej izolacji o jakiej piszesz nie będzie bo tak jak byś dał 15 cm dobrej wełny a to tyle co nic


Dokładnie, na to by wychodziło pod wzg. parametrów typu "lambda" i "U".

Myślę jednak, że wełnę daję się więcej i na zakład po to aby zminimalizować mostki - przecież nikt nie daje 30cm styropianu na elewację no chyba, że chce spalać 1 litr oleju rocznie, a ja już pisałem, nie buduję domu pasywnego. Znalazłem w googlach, norma budowlana dzisiaj dla ściany to U=0,3 czyli miałbym lepiej i bez mostków. Dla skosów jest taka sama czy inna norma ?

Mi generalnie chodzi o to czy:

- czy nie będę przy tym w zimie marzł,
- czy latem ta izolacja spełni swoje zadanie tzn czy ta piana nie będzie nagrzana i nie będzie się sączył z niej ukrop z dworu do środka

Okna połaciowe - dając max piany uzyskam U0,1 a okna które w sumie mają całkiem spora powierzchnię miałyby U1,3, gdzie tu byłaby logika ? 
Myślę, że zdroworozsądkowo do tego podchodzę i takie podejście będzie najlepsze dla normalnych pomieszczeń w których ma być komfort termiczny dla życia ludzi.

Myślicie inaczej ?

----------


## amigo1974

Przecież Ci piszę że 15cm piany otwarto komókrkowej dla tego komfortu to za mało , bo to tyle samo co 15 cm dobrej wełny a to też zdecydowanie za mało. Latem to się przegrzeje a zimą będzie zimno  no ale kocioł gazowy pewnie da rade.

----------


## miloszenko

> Przecież Ci piszę że 15cm piany otwarto komókrkowej dla tego komfortu to za mało , bo to tyle samo co 15 cm dobrej wełny a to też zdecydowanie za mało. Latem to się przegrzeje a zimą będzie zimno  no ale kocioł gazowy pewnie da rade.


Hmm, mysle ze troche przesadzacie. Ja mam 16-18 cm otwartokomorkowej, i cale lato na stryszku jest o niebo chlodniej niz na poddaszu, moge sprawdzic termometrem ale wiecej niz 23-24 stopnie tam nie ma, wiec wydaje mi sie ze parametr U owszem bez rewelacji, ale jest wystarczajacy aby chronic przed przegrzewaniem.

Jak ktos nie wierzy to zapraszam, nadal w ciagu dnia slonce mocno grzeje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mrTracy

> Hmm, mysle ze troche przesadzacie. Ja mam 16-18 cm otwartokomorkowej, i cale lato na stryszku jest o niebo chlodniej niz na poddaszu, moge sprawdzic termometrem ale wiecej niz 23-24 stopnie tam nie ma, wiec wydaje mi sie ze parametr U owszem bez rewelacji, ale jest wystarczajacy aby chronic przed przegrzewaniem.
> 
> Jak ktos nie wierzy to zapraszam, nadal w ciagu dnia slonce mocno grzeje.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


i o to mi właśnie chodziło, 
okna dachowe mam na północny wschód i 2szt. na zachód więc szklarni mam nadzieję nie będzie

P.S. a piec gazowy wyrabia ?   :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

Piec to ja musze pilnowac zeby sauny nie robil  :smile: 

Mam malutkiego Junersa, poki co nie podpialem podlogowki, a w najwieszke mrozy chodzac na 1 biegu spokojnie dawal w domu 24 stopnie  :smile: 

A, i nie mam ocieplonego sufitu na poddaszu, tylko karton-gips mnie chroni, i jakos nie widze, ze cieplo gdzies znikalo.

A, i zuzylem 360 m3 gazu, zeby od 1 grudnia do 1 kwietnia utrzymac temp w granicach 20-24 stopnie, wiec chyba dom sita nie przypomina, mimo iz mam takie slabe U dachu.

Pozdraiwam

----------


## mrTracy

> A, i nie mam ocieplonego sufitu na poddaszu, tylko karton-gips mnie chroni, i jakos nie widze, ze cieplo gdzies znikalo.


Czyli pianę masz do wysokości jętek, a sufit na jętkach tylko goła płyta ? 
Nie dałeś w sufit piany ? 
Czy opianowane masz skosy do samej kalenicy a na jętkach gołą GK ?

U siebie chciałem opianować do samej kalenicy bo poddasze ma być z wysokim dachem. 
Gdybym miał to ocieplać wełną to siedziałbym tam do grudnia, sam sobie zrobiłbym dokładnie, ale brak czasu

----------


## miloszenko

> Czyli pianę masz do wysokości jętek, a sufit na jętkach tylko goła płyta ? 
> Nie dałeś w sufit piany ? 
> Czy opianowane masz skosy do samej kalenicy a na jętkach gołą GK ?
> 
> U siebie chciałem opianować do samej kalenicy bo poddasze ma być z wysokim dachem. 
> Gdybym miał to ocieplać wełną to siedziałbym tam do grudnia, sam sobie zrobiłbym dokładnie, ale brak czasu


Opianowane do kalenicy. Panowie wpadli, rozpakowali sie i po jakies 4 godzinach bylo po sprawie. Jeszcze opianowalem wlasnoreczne w paru miejscach, dali mi poczuc moc  :smile: 

Wiem wiem, na kiepskie U za grube pieniadze, ale co mi tam, wilogc piance nie straszna, swoje zadanie spelnia.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## agaszaga

Witam!

Kilka zdań dla osób które są zainteresowane izolacją poddasza pianą.
Gdybym przeczytała wszystkie posty na temat porównywania wełny z pianą i te wszystkie dyrdymały typu drogo, pęka, szkodliwe dla zdrowia, itp itd to z pewnością nie odważylibyśmy się na ocieplenie pianą. Moja teoria jest taka że ten kto ma pianę to będzie za pianą a ten kto ma wełnę to będzie za wełną (oczywiście nie piszę o niezadowolonych ludziskach którzy mają spapraną robotę w dwóch wariantach) Tak więc wiadomo o ile więcej jest domów ocieplonych wełną o tyle procent więcej jest jej zwolenników.
Jestem osobą bardzo sceptyczną na wszelkie nowości i jeszcze 6miesięcy temu krzyczałam że w moim domu nie będzie testowania nowości (nowosci jak dla mnie) o tyle po przestudiowaniu tematu i po przestudiowaniu za i przeciw mamy w domu pianę  :smile: 
Teraz trochę danych:
dom parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, dosyć wysoki na strasznym wygwizdowiu
dach prosty dwuspadowy o pełnym deskowaniu, papie i blachodachówce
piana kanadyjska 18cm miedzy krokwie i na krokwie 5cm otwartokomórkowa pryskana do kalenicy gdyż na stryszku będzie rekuperator

Wcześniej zostały zamontowane wieszaki i na rogach profile, okna dachowe obudowane karton gipsem (korytka) aby wszystko było szczelnie pryśnięte a szczególnie najbardziej newralgiczny punkt pomiędzy oknem a krokwią.
Wszystkie kable, rury spiro, wentylacyjne zostały wcześniej umieszczone na swoich miejscach aby potem nie dziurawić piany. Tam gdzie jeszcze się nie zdecydowaliśmy jakie kable wypuścić wstawiliśmy peszel.

Ekipa wpadła dosłownie na kilka godzin w tym więcej czasu zajęło im ofoliowanie ścian okien i zabezpieczenie przed zabrudzeniem niż cały natrysk.

a teraz chyba najważniejsze, koszty; za 130m2 zapłaciliśmy 11tyś

Moim zdaniem nie jest to dużo za prace w jeden dzień i za długą gwarancję oraz brak przewiewu. Może 18cm nie jest rewelacją jeśli chodzi o grubość ale jest rewelacją jeśli chodzi o szczelność czego przy wełnie nikt mi nie zagwarantuje, no i nie zmniejszyła mi się powierzchnia domu bo przy wełnie nie było by 18cm a 35-40cm (taki mieliśmy pierwotny zamysł) Jak mi piana popęka to mam na nią gwarancję ale jak by mi się wełna zsunęła to majster na pewno by na gwarancję nie przyjechał. 

Tak więc jak na razie jesteśmy zadowoleni, nadchodząca zima pokaże czy nie ma "niebieskich" punktów  :smile: 
Wszystkim niezdecydowanym polecam a sceptykom dodam że piana jest oryginalna pryskana przez fachowców z doświadczeniem polecanych przez zadowolonych klientów pryskana bezpośrednio na suche deski bez foli i dylatacji

Dziękuję za uwagę i pozdrawiam


By [URL=http:

By [URL=http

----------


## mrTracy

> mam 3 uwagi:
> 1. 18cm pianki otwarto-komorowej to 2 razy zimniej od 40cm wełny
> 2. dlaczego uważasz że rekuperator na strychu musi mieć aż tyle miejsca że nie da się tam wcisnąć 40cm ocieplenia ??
> 3. dlaczego ludzie po próbie blow door mają czarno na białym potwierdzone że tradycyjne tanie ocieplenie wełną z folią jest szczelne ??


ad. pkt. 1. Obiektywny napisałby, że 40cm wełny ma 2x lepsze parametry U od piany 18cm (zakładając, że w wełnie nie będzie mostków), a Ty napisałeś, że "2 RAZY ZIMNIEJ", co logicznie jest prawdą gdy dotyczy fizyki parametrów materiału, ale sugeruje innym, że na poddaszu będzie ktoś marzł, tzn, że tam w zimie będzie 2 RAZY ZIMNIEJ przykładowo zamiast +20 będzie -20 stopni C

ad. pkt. 3. Wierzę, że folia powietrza nie przepuszcza i ta próba o której mówisz wypadnie pozytywnie, nie wyklucza to jednak tego, że ta folia przy przewiewanej wełnie będzie 2-5 RAZY BARDZIEJ ZIMNA od dajmy na to.... hmm.... płyty GK

pozdrawiam

----------


## mrTracy

> Może 18cm nie jest rewelacją jeśli chodzi o grubość ale jest rewelacją jeśli chodzi o szczelność czego przy wełnie nikt mi nie zagwarantuje, no i nie zmniejszyła mi się powierzchnia domu bo przy wełnie nie było by 18cm a 35-40cm (taki mieliśmy pierwotny zamysł) Jak mi piana popęka to mam na nią gwarancję ale jak by mi się wełna zsunęła to majster na pewno by na gwarancję nie przyjechał.


Przy 35-40cm Twoje poddasze wyglądałoby jak klitka w bunkrze Hitlera  :smile:  palenie światła w dzień stałoby się standardem, gdzie tu modna zielona energooszczędność ? Styl budownictwa pasywnego narzuciłby Ci jeszcze 2 krotne zmniejszenie tych okien lub wyeliminowanie ich, wg standardów tego budownictwa okienka powinny wyglądać jak w kurniku - małe okienko z celi więziennej za grubymi murami + kraty  :wink: 
Liczmy czy skóra warta za wyprawkę, przecież ludzie chcą teraz też ładnie mieszkać. Owszem jak ktoś wchodzi na poddasze do swojej celi wieczorem tylko spać to OK, intymność jest ważna.

Druga sprawa to logika, ludzie jak umiecie liczyć to liczcie, taka gruba ściana miałaby U=0,1 okna mają około U=1,3 to 13 RAZY ZIMNIEJ  :smile:

----------


## agaszaga

> mam 3 uwagi:
> 1. 18cm pianki otwarto-komorowej to 2 razy zimniej od 40cm wełny


To Twoja mantra którą odmawiasz co rano?
Owszem wełna ma lepsze parametry w fabryce a nie położona na dachu, w wielu postach bronisz się folią, a jak Ci się ta folia odklei i przerwie, może zdejmij gipsy i sprawdź bo okaże się że Twoje "U" mocno spadło i niepotrzebnie marnujesz czas na wywody typu 2 razy zimniej i 4 razy drożej 




> mam 3 uwagi:
> 2. dlaczego uważasz że rekuperator na strychu musi mieć aż tyle miejsca że nie da się tam wcisnąć 40cm ocieplenia ??


a gdzie ja to napisałam bo nie kojarzę takiego stwierdzenia....może przeczytaj jeszcze raz

----------


## mar1982kaz

> To Twoja mantra którą odmawiasz co rano?
> Owszem wełna ma lepsze parametry w fabryce a nie położona na dachu, w wielu postach bronisz się folią, a jak Ci się ta folia odklei i przerwie, może zdejmij gipsy i sprawdź bo okaże się że Twoje "U" mocno spadło i niepotrzebnie marnujesz czas na wywody typu 2 razy zimniej i 4 razy drożej 
> 
> 
> a gdzie ja to napisałam bo nie kojarzę takiego stwierdzenia....może przeczytaj jeszcze raz


też chciałem użyć pianki  do ocieplenia ale wszystkie wyceny od firm piankujących były ponad dwa razy droższe od wełny (zachowując ten sam współczynnik u )
Nie pisz proszę że współczynnik u dla wełny to jakaś ściema bo przy prawidłowo wykonanym ociepleniu nie ma prawa nic się z nią dziać. Kładąc w dwóch warstwach na mijankę unikamy mostków cieplnych, był gdzieś wątek i zdjęcia gdzie facet pokazał jak mu piana popękała, więc jak widzisz wszytko można spie.....

----------


## surgi22

> Przy 35-40cm Twoje poddasze wyglądałoby jak klitka w bunkrze Hitlera  palenie światła w dzień stałoby się standardem, gdzie tu modna zielona energooszczędność ? Styl budownictwa pasywnego narzuciłby Ci jeszcze 2 krotne zmniejszenie tych okien lub wyeliminowanie ich, wg standardów tego budownictwa okienka powinny wyglądać jak w kurniku - małe okienko z celi więziennej za grubymi murami + kraty 
> Liczmy czy skóra warta za wyprawkę, przecież ludzie chcą teraz też ładnie mieszkać. Owszem jak ktoś wchodzi na poddasze do swojej celi wieczorem tylko spać to OK, intymność jest ważna.
> 
> Druga sprawa to logika, ludzie jak umiecie liczyć to liczcie, taka gruba ściana miałaby U=0,1 okna mają około U=1,3 to 13 RAZY ZIMNIEJ


A kto Ci broni założyć okna dachowe o  U=0.8 lub 0,6  ??

----------


## agaszaga

> co miałaś na myśli pisząc
> 
> czy oznacza to że tak bardzo zależy ci na strychu że jak w kalenicy wyszło by 3,8m zamiast 4 to byś porzuciła swój domek ?? a może twój projekt był trochę do ciebie niedopasowany, może zamiast dachu 2 spadowego trzeba było wybrać polski łamany ?? miała być więcej miejsca na poddaszu a mniej na nieużytkowym strychu za cenę 2 kresek architekta w projekcie


Powiedz za kogo Ty się masz pisząc jaki dach powinniśmy wybrać i co architekt miał nam narysować??
To że mam inny rodzaj ocieplenia niż Ty i inny rodzaj dachu to nie daje prawa Ci do oceny że projekt nie jest dopasowany do mnie, tym bardziej nie mając żadnych danych i gdzie tu merytoryka wątku?

Widzę że nadal nie rozumiesz co czytasz i pytam po raz kolejny w jakim zdaniu napisałam że zależy mi na wysokości stryszku.
"nie zmniejsza mi się powierzchnia domu" czyli powierzchnia poddasza tam gdzie mogę walnąć głową w skos a nie powierzchnia stryszku gdzie będzie stał rekuperator bo do rekuperatora mogę dojść na czworaka, chodzi o to aby rekuperator nie stał w zimnie i dlatego pryskane jest do kalenicy. No jaśniej już nie mogę jak tego nie zrozumiesz to już jaśniej nie wytłumaczę no chyba że znowu coś dopiszesz z własnej wyobraźni.

Dyskusja z Tobą jest bezsensowna i na niskim poziomie, chętnie mogę podyskutować z innymi osobami które mają pojęcie o czym piszą 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Xerses

> Witam!
> 
> a teraz chyba najważniejsze, koszty; za 130m2 zapłaciliśmy 11tyś


Według mnie to droga inwestycja, biorąc na wiare jej mega parametry.
Hm.......... a w jakim czasie sobie odbijesz tą jakość? No chyba że śpimy na kasie - to nie było pytania

----------


## agaszaga

> Według mnie to droga inwestycja, biorąc na wiare jej mega parametry.
> Hm.......... a w jakim czasie sobie odbijesz tą jakość? No chyba że śpimy na kasie - to nie było pytania


Inwestycja droższa od wełny nie przeczę ale nie tyle jak niektórzy piszą, jeśli ktoś sam położy wełnę to wychodzi jeszcze taniej bo samemu piany niestety nie da się prysnąć.
W jakim czasie odbiję sobie tą jakość hmm zależy jak długo pożyję  :smile: 
Ocieplenie ścian, okna, piec raczej też będą zależeć od naszej długożywotności, w ogóle to budowa domu jest bez sensu bo w trzecim pokoleniu się nie zwróci  :smile: )

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Inwestycja droższa od wełny nie przeczę ale nie tyle jak niektórzy piszą, jeśli ktoś sam położy wełnę to wychodzi jeszcze taniej bo samemu piany niestety nie da się prysnąć.
> W jakim czasie odbiję sobie tą jakość hmm zależy jak długo pożyję 
> Ocieplenie ścian, okna, piec raczej też będą zależeć od naszej długożywotności, w ogóle to budowa domu jest bez sensu bo w trzecim pokoleniu się nie zwróci )


raczej dużo droższa!!! na przykład 25cm wełny ursa platinum o wspołczynniku u=031(jedna z najdroższych)  na twój dach czyli 130m2 wyszło by około 4500zl a współczynnik byłby taki sam co przy twojej pianie za 11tys, Różnica to około 6000zł więc raczej spora. Może w przyszłości ta technologia stanie się dostępna w niższej cenie bo na razie się całkowicie nie opłaca, i nie wiem czy wiesz ale jak ja interesowałem się natryskiem piany to w specyfikacji jest wyraźnie napisane że piana po jakimś czasie traci częściowo swoje właściwości cieplne, o ile dobrze pamiętam ma to związek z ulatnianiem się gazu  który wytwarza się podczas "rośnięcia piany"..... no i ma tą samą klasę palności co styropian, a jak ktoś kiedyś spalał jakieś resztki styropianu na budowie to wie że pali się jak benzyna.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> 25cm ursa platinum to równowartość 30cm piany otwarto-komorowej, a przedmówczyni ma tylko 18cm czyli równowartość 25cm pinka z castoramy za 1500zł


tylko 18cm???? i to w dodatku otwartokomórkowej??  i to wszystko za  jedyne 84zł za m2, myślałem że ma pryśnięte zamkniętokomórkową.  Ciekawe jaki jej wyszedł współczynnik przenikania ciepła? u mnie  jest około 0,1 za 50zł za m2 a tam to chyba wyszło ze trzy razy gorzej.

----------


## Xerses

> tylko 18cm???? i to w dodatku otwartokomórkowej??  i to wszystko za  jedyne 84zł za m2, myślałem że ma pryśnięte zamkniętokomórkową.  Ciekawe jaki jej wyszedł współczynnik przenikania ciepła? u mnie  jest około 0,01 za 50zł za m2 a tam to chyba wyszło ze trzy razy gorzej.


A nie przypadkiem u=0,1 ?

----------


## jarpo

Witam serdecznie!
To mój pierwszy post na tym forum. Konto założyłem specjalnie po to, aby podyskutować na temat ocieplania poddasza za pomocą pianki. Przyznam szczerze, że od jakiegoś czasu przeglądam Internet pod tym katem i jestem „coraz głupszy”. Nigdzie nie spotkałem rzetelnej opinii (rady) jakiegoś niezależnego eksperta. Wszędzie tylko trwa zażarta dyskusja przedstawicieli firm, którzy zarzucają sobie nawzajem nierzetelność.
Dlaczego zacząłem zastanawiać się nad pianką? Chodzi mi o to, aby grubość warstwy izolacyjnej była możliwie najmniejsza. Myślę, że przy piance moje poddasze będzie wyższe o co najmniej 15 cm. W moim przypadku to bardzo dużo. Zanim zadam konkretne pytanie opiszę jak wygląda w obecnej chwili mój dach, który mam zamiar ocieplić. Na krokwiach zrobiłem szczelne (no jakieś prześwity pewnie są) deskowanie, na to dałem papę, kontr łaty i łaty i na to blacho dachówka Ruukki Finnera.
Gdy natryśniemy od wewnątrz piankę będzie ona ściśle przylegać do desek. Z drugiej strony (od zewnątrz) mamy papę. Czy w takim przypadku nie będzie to miało niekorzystnego wpływu na deki i krokwie, które też będą opatulone pianką? Najważniejsze. JAKĄ PIANKĘ ZASTOSOWAĆ? OTWARTO CZY ZAMKNIĘTO KOMÓRKOWĄ? To właśnie jest mój dylemat. Na forum firmy stosujące piankę otwarto komórkową udowadniają wyższość tej pianki nad pianką zamkniętą i na odwrót.
Wszędzie pisze, że pod płyty kartonowo gipsowe nie potrzeba już stosować folii para przepuszczalnej. Gdybym jednak ją zastosował to byłby to technologiczny błąd? Może zwiększyłbym koszty, ale z folią byłoby lepiej?
Bardzo proszę o rozsądne porady, bo na coś zdecydować się muszę i to jeszcze przed zimą.
Nie będę miał rekuperatora. Będzie tylko kratka wentylacyjna - wentylacja grawitacyjna.

----------


## moncik

> użyj aerożelu, jest cieplejszy od pianki więc twoje poddasze będzie wyższe o 20cm


A sakiewka lżejsza o ile?  :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Witam serdecznie!
> To mój pierwszy post na tym forum. Konto założyłem specjalnie po to, aby podyskutować na temat ocieplania poddasza za pomocą pianki. Przyznam szczerze, że od jakiegoś czasu przeglądam Internet pod tym katem i jestem „coraz głupszy”. Nigdzie nie spotkałem rzetelnej opinii (rady) jakiegoś niezależnego eksperta. Wszędzie tylko trwa zażarta dyskusja przedstawicieli firm, którzy zarzucają sobie nawzajem nierzetelność.
> Dlaczego zacząłem zastanawiać się nad pianką? Chodzi mi o to, aby grubość warstwy izolacyjnej była możliwie najmniejsza. Myślę, że przy piance moje poddasze będzie wyższe o co najmniej 15 cm. W moim przypadku to bardzo dużo. Zanim zadam konkretne pytanie opiszę jak wygląda w obecnej chwili mój dach, który mam zamiar ocieplić. Na krokwiach zrobiłem szczelne (no jakieś prześwity pewnie są) deskowanie, na to dałem papę, kontr łaty i łaty i na to blacho dachówka Ruukki Finnera.
> Gdy natryśniemy od wewnątrz piankę będzie ona ściśle przylegać do desek. Z drugiej strony (od zewnątrz) mamy papę. Czy w takim przypadku nie będzie to miało niekorzystnego wpływu na deki i krokwie, które też będą opatulone pianką? Najważniejsze. JAKĄ PIANKĘ ZASTOSOWAĆ? OTWARTO CZY ZAMKNIĘTO KOMÓRKOWĄ? To właśnie jest mój dylemat. Na forum firmy stosujące piankę otwarto komórkową udowadniają wyższość tej pianki nad pianką zamkniętą i na odwrót.
> Wszędzie pisze, że pod płyty kartonowo gipsowe nie potrzeba już stosować folii para przepuszczalnej. Gdybym jednak ją zastosował to byłby to technologiczny błąd? Może zwiększyłbym koszty, ale z folią byłoby lepiej?
> Bardzo proszę o rozsądne porady, bo na coś zdecydować się muszę i to jeszcze przed zimą.
> Nie będę miał rekuperatora. Będzie tylko kratka wentylacyjna - wentylacja grawitacyjna.


jezeli zależy ci na miejscu na poddaszu to tylko zamkniętokomórkowa która kosztuje sporo, otwartokomórkowa ma te same parametry, jeśli chodzi o ciepłote, co dobra wełna a jest 3 razy droższa

----------


## plusfoto

> otwartokomórkowa ma te same parametry, jeśli chodzi o ciepłote, co dobra wełna a jest 3 razy droższa


Rozumiem że masz firmę która położy mi 18 cm dobrej wełny wraz z całym materiałem (wełna, paraizolacja, wiatroizolacja) i jescze parę innych dupereli za 20 zł brutto z metra. Jeśli tak to poproszę o namiary.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Rozumiem że masz firmę która położy mi 18 cm dobrej wełny wraz z całym materiałem (wełna, paraizolacja, wiatroizolacja) i jescze parę innych dupereli za 20 zł brutto z metra. Jeśli tak to poproszę o namiary.


centymetr pianki otwartokomórkowej to koszt około 4zł więc 18 cm to 72zł,  wełna mineralna 18cm bardzo dobrej jakości to 25zł,  przy otwarokomórkowej jest taki sam problem z paroizolacją jak z wełną.... sporo osób na forum dodatkowo pryska od środka cienką warstwę zamkniętokomórkowej  żeby ograniczyć nasiąkanie otwartokomorkowej. Ja sam byłem przekonany do pianki i byłem pewien że ją użyję ale po wnikliwym przeanalizowaniu tego materiału okazało się że ma sporo minusów , gdybym miał duuuużo kasy to bym prysnął tylko zamknięto komórkową bo nie nasiąka wilgocią i ma współczynnik na poziomie 0,2.

----------


## plusfoto

To masz drogiego wykonawcę. U mnie selektion 500 (miesiąc temu robiona wycena dla kolegi budującego się to 3,40) Ale mimo wszystko poproszę o namiar na firmę która zrobi mi wełnę dobrą 18cm wraz z materiałem za niech będzie a co tam 25 zł.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> To masz drogiego wykonawcę. U mnie selektion 500 (miesiąc temu robiona wycena dla kolegi budującego się to 3,40) Ale mimo wszystko poproszę o namiar na firmę która zrobi mi wełnę dobrą 18cm wraz z materiałem za niech będzie a co tam 25 zł.


wełnę kładłem sam za położenie samej wełny miałem wyceny w granicach 10 zł za m2(prosty dach dwuspadowy), powierzchnie do ocieplenia mam 85m2 więc zaoszczędziłem 850zł całość zajęła jakieś 10-12godz (3 osoby) najdłużej bo około 3-4dni zeszło nam z paroizolacją całym stelażem i kartongipsami za które ty  musisz też dopłacić i to około 30zł za m2, nie chcę się z tobą kłócić bo sam byłem bardzooooo za pianką ale całe szczęście że jest takie coś jak matma i liczby które nie kłamią bo nawet biorąc ekipę żeby docięła mi tą wełne to i tak materiał+robocizna wyszła by połowę ceny za piankę.

PS- przeczytaj  wątek o popękanej piance, to co zobaczysz na fotkach trochę cię przerazi.

----------


## plusfoto

Nie chodzi o kłócenie się tylko nie do przyjęcia jest dla mnie fakt jeśli ktoś porównuje koszt samej wełny do kosztu pełnego położenia piany. Jeśli mamy tak porównywać to porównajmy cenę samej pianki do samej wełny bez usługi lub pełne koszty razem z usługą i wtedy będzie to miarodajne. Karton gipsy można pominąć bo zarówno w jednym jak i w drugim przypadku należy je zrobić.

----------


## plusfoto

Dlatego mówię że należy w ten sposób to porównać i wychodzi mniej więcej że wełna wraz z montażem przy założeniu że kładziesz 18 cm kosztuje około 35-40 zł. Nie mówię oczywiście o wełnie z marketu.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Dlatego mówię że należy w ten sposób to porównać i wychodzi mniej więcej że wełna wraz z montażem przy założeniu że kładziesz 18 cm kosztuje około 35-40 zł. Nie mówię oczywiście o wełnie z marketu.


znalazłem kiedyś na etapie szukania wiadomości o natrysku pianką fajny artykuł oto  cytat 
"...Kolejnym ważnym problemem, o którym warto wspomnieć jest stosowanie w naszym klimacie otwarto-komórkowej pianki poliuretanowej do ocieplania poddaszy. Jest ona dopuszczona w niektórych Państwach (stanach USA) o ciepłym klimacie (pozbawionym w tak silnym stopniu jak w Polsce zjawiska kondensacji pary wodnej) do stosowania jako izolacja termiczna.
Niektóre firmy stosują piankę otwarto-komórkową do ocieplania poddaszy wprowadzają klienta w błąd mówiąc, że daje taki sam efekt termoizolacyjny jak pianka zamknięto-komórkowa. Nic bardziej błędnego, parametry lambda pianki otwarto komórkowej to 0,045 - 0,035 W/m·K..."

jest to artykuł nie ze strony producanta wełny lecz przeciwnie- firmy od natrysku pianek. oto link- http://www.eko-pur.pl/kondensacja-pary.htm 
masz tam podane jak na tacy wszystkie parametry i to jak dany produkt się zachowuje, swego czasu dość dużo tego typu wiadomości znalazłem i dlatego zrezygnowałem z pianki.
Zobacz jaki współczynnik ma pianka otwartokom.  045-035  dla porownanie powiem że wełna ursy ma 031 i  15cm tej wełny  daje tyle samo ciepła co 18 pianki a kosztuje 21zł  za m2 do tego dolicz ułożenie 10zł i masz taką samą izolację za 30zł. 
Za 60zł mógłbyś mieć jej 30cm i parametry domu pasywnego
i nie zrozum mnie źle bo ja też byłem ślepo zapatrzony na  piankę, po prostu chcę ci przedstawić pewne fakty dotyczące tego materiału.
PS- przeczytałeś już wątek o pękającej pianie??

----------


## miron2

Witam, przeczytałem izolacje poddasza pianką pur od deski do deski, mam trochę inną sytuację, nie chcę ocieplać połaci dachowej,  dom parterowy,  płyta fundamentowa  styropian 30cm z podłogówka wodną, thermomur 400, ścianki działowe -  bloczek gipsowy pro monte zabudowa 12.5 x 8.8 z dachem dwuspadowym 35st, ze strychem nieużytkowym więźba prefabrykowana KG na wiazary, rekuperator i ggwc (ale jak tu nie pokusić się przty pow. 92m2 p.u.  o dodatkowe około 40m2 na poddaszu), 

Jednak teraz docieplany będzie tylko strop parteru, początkowo "napaliłem się na piankę zamknięto komórkową - 35-60 kg/m3", dla mnie ideał:
 szybkie  natryśnięcie z poddasza na przykręcone płyty KG, usztywnienie więźby, mniejszy nacisk na KG, jedna spójna powierzchnia,  
jednak w miarę czytania pojawia się coraz więcej wątpliwości, palność, cena, możliwość pękania - choć przy płycie fundamentowej i wiązarach prefabrykowanych może nie ma aż takiego problemu z ruchami więźby, rozbieżności w cenach ogromne od 125m2 do 195m2 za 25cm zamknięto-komórkowej 0,022, 

Teraz pytania, 

1. kiedyś w przyszłości, wiązary attykowe, chciałbym mieć do wykorzystania na pokoje gościnne dla rodziny przestrzeń 3.2 x12.5 m, wtedy okna w ścianach szczytowych, rekuperacja w pozyskanych pomieszczeniach, czy poprawnym byłoby docieplenie tylko ścian  3.2 na 12.5m wysokość 2.30 np pianką zamknięto-komórkową 20-25cm, na razie walczę z architektem o płytę, jednak chciałbym opinię od użytkowników poddaszy czy taki sposób rozumowania jest poprawny, czy czegoś w takim rozwiązaniu brakuje lub czy jest błędne lub inne jakieś lepsze, 

 3.2m
______
|            |
|            |    h =2.3m 

2.  Czy pozostawienie nieocieplonej więźby dachowej  a docieplenie samego stropu parteru  pianką zamknięto-komórkową bez foli byłoby poprawne?
3. Czy prefabrykowane więźby dachowe pomimo zapewnień dostawcy - producenta wysuszone można by było "otulić"  taką pianką?
4. Czy rury  z rekuperacji mogłyby bez dodatkowego ocieplenia "leżeć"  w takiej piance?

pzdr. i czekam na odpowiedzi Miron2

----------


## jarpo

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Jak zrozumiałem pianka zamknięto komórkowa położona na piance otwartej ma cel odizolowania pianki otwarto komórkowej od ewentualnej wilgoci przedostającej się z użytkowanego pomieszczenia. Zgadzam się, że za pomocą foli skuteczna izolacja jest prawie niemożliwa szczególnie w okolicach wieszaków do stelażu pod karton gips. Zastanawiałem się czy nie ma na rynku jakiegoś środka którym można by "pomalować" - nanieść jakąś powłokę i w ten sposób uszczelnić warstwę pianki otwarto komórkowej. Kiedyś na rynku było szkło wodne ale to chyba do tego sie nie nadaje. Może coś w sprayu?
Wertując internet znalazłem jeszcze jeden ciekawy materiał, a mianowicie ALUTHERMO. Czy ktoś miał z tym materiałem do czynienia. Cenowo może nawet tańsze od pianki ale chwalą się, że 1cm tego materiału zastępuje 20 cm wełny! Gdyby tak faktycznie było i nadawało się to do docieplenia dachu to byłaby rewelacja. Czegoś takiego szukam. Miałbym wysokie pomieszczenie i ciepło!
http://www.aluthermo.pl/
http://www.abc-dachy.pl/index2.php?site=art&id=399
http://www.muzimer.pl/p481,aluthermo...-niepalny.html
http://outlet.allegro.pl/aluthermo-q...598145075.html
Ciekawe na ile metrów kwadratowych wystarczy taka puszka http://sklep.hart-metale.pl/2333,gum...bezbarwna.html
A może takie coś http://www.icmarket.pl/bolix-hydro-f...ie-p-3702.html

----------


## tadek0507

> No tak chcę dać minimum tyle żeby osiągnąć współczynnik ocieplenia sufitu taki jak będą miały ściany czyli 0,11 a 30cm zamknięto komórkowej tyle nam da. Koszt m2 takiej warstwy to około120zł  przy około 140m2 powierzchni do zaizolowania to da się przeżyć!


witam! taka cena za 30 cm pianki????  120 zł cos tanio! mi zaspiewali 115 zł za 15 centymetrów pianki izopianol 03/35!

----------


## Tomek B..

> witam! taka cena za 30 cm pianki????  120 zł cos tanio! mi zaspiewali 115 zł za 15 centymetrów pianki izopianol 03/35!


1 cm izolacji poliuretanowej otwartokomórkowej oscyluje w granicach 4,5 PLN za m2.
1cm izolacji poliuretanowej zamkniętokomórkowej oscyluje w granicach 9 PLN za m2.
Różnica w cenie wynika przede wszystkim z konieczności użycia innego katalizatora reakcji spieniania.

----------


## rosomakx4

Zastanawiam się nad kilkoma rzeczami w temacie ocieplenia pianką


    Pierwsza, w ustach sprzedawców pian - 15 cm piany jest wystarczające, i daje efekt 25 cm wełny o tej samej lambdzie -nie mam doświadczenia ale jak dla mnie to kit.

    Drugie, czy 20 cm piany jest wystarczające do domu energooszczędnego (okna dachowe 0,8 )- zaczynam wątpić ale coś musi być na rzeczy bo ludzie chwalą już przy 18 cm

     Czy ma sens przy krokwiach 24 cm robienie duetu  20 cm piany między krokwiowo i 10 cm wełny np toprock i 5 cm piany nakrokwiowo ?
Wtedy powinienem uzyskać już naprawde dobre U dachu, Zakładam jednak że takie rozwiązanie ma jakąś wade.Może tylko dodatkową prace a może coś jeszcze
A może iść na całego i zamówić 24 cm piany jeśli będzie dobra cena. Różnica miedzy 15cm a 20 to około 15 zł 
Folie paroszczelną aluminiową od wewnątrz zakładam bez względu na materiał do ocieplenia

    I trzecia kwestia, czym różnią się od siebie piany np selection500 i icynene, podobno ta druga jest znacznie mniej wodochłonna i promuje ją firma domotherm która wcześniej używała S500 ale z zrezygnowali z tego produktu

     Czytając ten wątek nie rozumię tylko tych pyskuwek na temat czy wełna czy piana -każdy materiał ma wady, ma też zalety, główną wadą piany jest cena, a wełny wrażliwość na chociażby wilgoć i grawitacje, widziałem dom podczas remontu dachu i prawde mówiąc każdy dach kiedyś przecieknie, pianka wyschnie i dalej spełnia swą funkcje a wełna,hmm jaka wełna? Kolejna uwaga. Piana to mniej mostków, jest trwalsza,lepiej chroni przed wiatrem i ucieczką ciepła wraz z powietrzem, nie chłonie tak wilgoci jak wełna, woda po powierzchni w większości spływa, szkoda tylko że taka  jej cena 
Komfort zawsze był w cenie

----------


## compi

Wełna nie pęka. Jeśli same firmy już zmieniają ten cudowny produkt to zastanawiam się kto był królikiem doświadczalnym.

Aha, może zauważyłeś, że pyskÓwki kończą się w momencie prawdziwego podliczenia skuteczności pianki.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Zastanawiam się nad kilkoma rzeczami w temacie ocieplenia pianką
> 
> 
>     Pierwsza, w ustach sprzedawców pian - 15 cm piany jest wystarczające, i daje efekt 25 cm wełny o tej samej lambdzie -nie mam doświadczenia ale jak dla mnie to kit.
> 
>     Drugie, czy 20 cm piany jest wystarczające do domu energooszczędnego (okna dachowe 0,8 )- zaczynam wątpić ale coś musi być na rzeczy bo ludzie chwalą już przy 18 cm
> 
>      Czy ma sens przy krokwiach 24 cm robienie duetu  20 cm piany między krokwiowo i 10 cm wełny np toprock i 5 cm piany nakrokwiowo ?
> Wtedy powinienem uzyskać już naprawde dobre U dachu, Zakładam jednak że takie rozwiązanie ma jakąś wade.Może tylko dodatkową prace a może coś jeszcze
> ...


to podaj jakieś parametry pianek i ich cenę to porównamy z wełną.

----------


## malux20

ja ma 6 cm pod pasem dolnym wiązara  podwójną płytę farmacela[10 wieszaków na m2]
wczoraj nie wytrzymalem i sprawdziłem - mam 110 kg i w dwóch miejscach na to stanołem. czyli sufit  na 0,3m2 wytrzymuje  10 kg nacisku.
przez cały czas budowy chciałem to zasypać 50 cm granulatem  celulozy 
teraz się łamie bo zaczynam się martwić  ogniotrwałością ekofibra , a mam pełno ledów ,przewodów na tych plytach
z drugiej strony celuloza niby lepiej  radzi sobie z wilgocią

----------


## krzysztofjablo

> Witajcie -cały wieczór poświęciłam na poczytanie wiadomości o ociepleniu poddasza pianką.Prawdę mówiąc mam niemały zamęt.Sama otrzymałam ofertę na tego rodzaju usługę i myślałam, że tu coś znajdę na potwierdzenie, że ten wybór jest właściwy.Ale co do podjęcia decyzji jest jeszcze daleko.Wszyscy piszecie o dachu odeskowanym.U mnie dach jest nie odeskowany jest więźba folia paroprzepuszczalna,blachodachówka Czy w tym przypadku można zastosować pianę,czy nie naciągnie za bardzo folie.Oferta jaką otrzymałam to system pian zamkniętokomórkowych producent  Prodex System - EKOPRODUR S0329 komplet atestów klasa palności B2E   R=0,15/0,023=6.52M2 K/W    U=1/6.52=0,15 W/M2 K  Będę  wdzięczna za komentarz.


tak się zastanawiam , jeśli zamkniemy szczelnie więźbę dachową , to czy nie bedą to sprzyjające warunki do rozwoju pleśni i grzybów?
I jeśli są paroprzepuszczalne  to czy rzeczywiście cała wilgoć zostanie oddana przez piankę. Wiem że para wodna, woda, wilgoć (jak zwał tak zwał) zdecydowanie pogarsza właściwości termoizolacyjne. Fakt że  szczelnie przylega do różnego typu materiałów . ale  co z ta wilgocią?
Bardzo proszę o komentarz ale rzetelny poparty dowodami a nie ulotką reklamową , czy ktoś ma znajomego który wykonał jakieś badanie termowizyjne ?
pzdr

----------


## vega1

ja również jestem ciekaw co z tym drewnem. Jak aplikujesz piankę bezpośrednio na deskowanie dachu pokryte papą, to jak te deski i krokwie będą się zachowywać? Gdzie jakaś wentylacja/przewiew? 
Co kilka postów ktoś zadaje to pytanie i nic. Brak sensownej odpowiedzi.

----------


## plusfoto

*vega* moim skromnym zdaniem normalnie - pod warunkiem że pokryjesz suchy materiał. Jeśli mokry to będziesz miał problem. Już gdzieś pisałem - skąd niby ma się wziąć wilgoć w prawidłowo wykonanym dachu z suchego materiału i przy prawidłowo działającej wentylacji. Wszystkie folie i zabezpieczenia paroszczelne to zabezpieczenia na wypadek spieprzonego dachu i przy założeniach że wentylacja też może być do d..y.

----------


## fenix2

> *vega* moim skromnym zdaniem normalnie - pod warunkiem że pokryjesz suchy materiał. Jeśli mokry to będziesz miał problem. Już gdzieś pisałem - skąd niby ma się wziąć wilgoć w prawidłowo wykonanym dachu z suchego materiału i przy prawidłowo działającej wentylacji. Wszystkie folie i zabezpieczenia paroszczelne to zabezpieczenia na wypadek spieprzonego dachu i przy założeniach że wentylacja też może być do d..y.


Z suchego to mało kto robi więźbę.

----------


## plusfoto

Wystarczy że przykryjesz i dach bez ocieplenia postoi z pół roku. Tak go przewieje że cho cho. Nie wierzysz - zrób eksperyment. Kup jedną deskę na tartaku i zostaw ją na kilka miesięcy w przewiewnym pomieszczeniu. Na pewno będzie ważyła gdzieś 1/3 tego co na początku.

----------


## vega1

> *vega* moim skromnym zdaniem normalnie - pod warunkiem że pokryjesz suchy materiał. Jeśli mokry to będziesz miał problem. Już gdzieś pisałem - skąd niby ma się wziąć wilgoć w prawidłowo wykonanym dachu z suchego materiału i przy prawidłowo działającej wentylacji. Wszystkie folie i zabezpieczenia paroszczelne to zabezpieczenia na wypadek spieprzonego dachu i przy założeniach że wentylacja też może być do d..y.


czy drewno w ogóle może być suche?

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Wystarczy że przykryjesz i dach bez ocieplenia postoi z pół roku. Tak go przewieje że cho cho. Nie wierzysz - zrób eksperyment. Kup jedną deskę na tartaku i zostaw ją na kilka miesięcy w przewiewnym pomieszczeniu. Na pewno będzie ważyła gdzieś 1/3 tego co na początku.


To wszystko prawda. Pod warunkiem zachowania przerw technologicznych w domu. Jeśli ktoś buduje ekipą na akord, i od razu zamyka chałupę szczelnie oknami, dach obrzuci pianą na sztywno to niech sie nie dziwi wilgotności w domu i potencjalnym zagrożeniom w postaci grzybów itp. 
Wszystko musi mieć czas, żeby wilgoć stracić. W dom, wrzuca się dziesiątki ton wody, która jest niezbędna do wiązania zapraw, klejów czy wylewek. Ona nie może byc od razu odprowadzona osuszaczami, bo większość z materiałów budowlanych, na poziomie chemicznym wiąże i utwardza się wodą. W związku z tym nalezy odczekać. Zrobić więźbę jesienią, pokryć dach dachówką i odczekać do wiosny z ocieplaniem poddasza. Jak ma niby schnąć i tracić wodę mokra więźba jeśli pokryje się ją kondonem z piany czy folii.

----------


## plusfoto

Z ust mi to wyjąłeś. Bo są na tym forum tacy którzy uważają że dom się stawia w pół roku i przecież nic się nie dzieje. Kładą mokrą więźbę,szczelnie kryją a potem się dziwią że KG lub piana pęka. A drewno osiąga stabilność wymiarową przy wilgotności poniżej 14%.

----------


## fenix2

> Wystarczy że przykryjesz i dach bez ocieplenia postoi z pół roku. Tak go przewieje że cho cho. Nie wierzysz - zrób eksperyment. Kup jedną deskę na tartaku i zostaw ją na kilka miesięcy w przewiewnym pomieszczeniu. Na pewno będzie ważyła gdzieś 1/3 tego co na początku.


Wierze, wierze. Swoją suszyłem.  :big grin: 




> To wszystko prawda. Pod warunkiem zachowania przerw technologicznych w domu. ....


Otóż to.

----------


## vega1

a pianki w puszkach to są otwarto czy zamkniętokomórkowe? Przeglądam i nie nie mogę znaleźć. Bo może piankowanie dachu samemu, wyjdzie o niebo taniej?

----------


## rosomakx4

> a pianki w puszkach to są otwarto czy zamkniętokomórkowe? Przeglądam i nie nie mogę znaleźć. Bo może piankowanie dachu samemu, wyjdzie o niebo taniej?


Raczej zamkniętokomórkowa, jest sztywna a to akurat w przypadku dachu wada, poza tym wyjdzie o dwa nieba drożej

----------


## vega1

czy aby na pewno? za puszkę 18 zł mamy 55-60 litrów pianki, czyli na kubik ocieplenia potrzebujemy około 16 szt. Daje to 300zł. Na 15 cm izolacji wyjdzie więc 6,5 metra2. Licząc cenę piankowania natryskiem, już mam taniej o około 30zł na metrze.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Wystarczy że przykryjesz i dach bez ocieplenia postoi z pół roku. Tak go przewieje że cho cho. Nie wierzysz - zrób eksperyment. Kup jedną deskę na tartaku i zostaw ją na kilka miesięcy w przewiewnym pomieszczeniu. Na pewno będzie ważyła gdzieś 1/3 tego co na początku.


nie jest tak jak piszesz drewno schnie baaaardzo długo, dla przykładu powiem ci że metr przestrzenny świeżo ściętego drewna bukowego musi oddać ok. 350 l wody, zanim osiągnie pożądaną, niską wilgotność. Świeże drewno iglaste powinno schnąć około dwóch lat. Dla drewna dębowego optymalny czas schnięcia wynosi trzy lata. mówimy tu o schnięciu w przewiewie nie pod szczelną papą.   W przypadku gdy takie drzewo otulimy z jednej strony papą a z drugiej pianą to zamykamy tę wilgoć i drzewo butwieje, gnije itd.  Ta wiedza jest poparta literaturą, bo kiedyś sprzedawałem drewno kominkowe i musiałem się podszkolić w tym zakresie...

----------


## rosomakx4

> czy aby na pewno? za puszkę 18 zł mamy 55-60 litrów pianki, czyli na kubik ocieplenia potrzebujemy około 16 szt. Daje to 300zł. Na 15 cm izolacji wyjdzie więc 6,5 metra2. Licząc cenę piankowania natryskiem, już mam taniej o około 30zł na metrze.



To wypsikaj taką pianke i zobacz ile masz realnych metrów

----------


## vega1

a Ty już psikałes? Pytam bo szkoda mi pianki na takie doświadczenie...

----------


## rosomakx4

Nie mam pojęcia skąd w puszcze 60 l piany , na moje oko jest jej w porywach 30
Sądze że te 60 to przy specjalnej aplikacji warstwami plus temperatura wilgotność i pewnie poza laboratorium tego efektu się nie uzyskuje


Zmieniając temat - zdecydowałem się na 20 -22 cm piany Icyene czy jak się to pisze i 4-5 cm nakrokwiowo 
Czas pokaże czy dobrze wybrałem

----------


## vega1

rozumiem. Muszę to sprawdzić. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Skoro ta pianka w puszkach jest zamkniętokomórkowa, to po co coraz częściej (np. przy montażu okien czy drzwi) kładzie się nacisk na odizolowanie jej od pomieszczeń wewnętrznych specjalną taśmą paroszczelną? Przecież skoro jest zamkniętokomórkowa to pary i wody i tak nie przyjmuje.

----------


## TAGBA

> 1 cm izolacji poliuretanowej otwartokomórkowej oscyluje w granicach 4,5 PLN za m2.
> 1cm izolacji poliuretanowej zamkniętokomórkowej oscyluje w granicach 9 PLN za m2.
> Różnica w cenie wynika przede wszystkim z konieczności użycia innego katalizatora reakcji spieniania.


Po pierwsze ceny pianki nie można przeliczać bezpośredni na 1cm. Inna będzie cena za 5, 10 czy 15 cm ale nie będzie to wielokrotność 9. 




> I trzecia kwestia, czym różnią się od siebie piany np selection500 i icynene, podobno ta druga jest znacznie mniej wodochłonna i promuje ją firma domotherm która wcześniej używała S500 ale z zrezygnowali z tego produktu


Po drugie poco stosować amerykańskie piany sprowadzane nie wiadomo skąd przy których roszczenie do gwarancji będzie prawie niemożliwe, skoro mamy bezpośrednio w Polsce producentów takich jak: Polychem, PccProdex, Purinowa, Basf czy też Bayer na których produkty są wydawane wszelkie atesty ITB oraz higieniczne.

Tak samo jak tu na forum było promowana piana z PGIN która to wydawała certyfikaty i różnego rodzaju bzdety które są do niczego nie potrzebne. Co się potem okazało była to jednoosobowa firma która teraz przestała istnieć. 

Więc moim zdaniem lepiej zaufać firmą które stosują materiały producentów wymienionych powyżej.

----------


## jozek131

> czy aby na pewno? za puszkę 18 zł mamy 55-60 litrów pianki, czyli na kubik ocieplenia potrzebujemy około 16 szt. Daje to 300zł. Na 15 cm izolacji wyjdzie więc 6,5 metra2. Licząc cenę piankowania natryskiem, już mam taniej o około 30zł na metrze.


Chciałbym to zobaczyć jak będziesz tryskał tą piankę i w jaki sposób ją przytrzymujesz do zastygnięcia :big lol: 

Pianę którą natryskuje się na poddasze to ona ma start w pierwszej sekundzie i zastyga w około 15 sekund .

----------


## mat3006

> Dzieki za info u mnie decyzja juz zapdla tez wybieram pianke polipropylenowa Natrysk za rok,,,
> Pytanie czy dawaliscie natrysk na cala krokwie jakas cieka warstwe czy tylko pomiedzy?


Z tym "polipropylenem" to taki, znaczy się, niby żarcik ...?  :wink:

----------


## rosomakx4

A ja już mam za sobą piankowanie
Mój wybór padł za piane Icynene i robił mi to Domotherm z Raciborza,
Póki co moge chwalić tylko ekipe bo na piane to jeszcze nie czas
Ale nie omieszkam udzielić się w temacie

----------


## ojtam

czekamy, czekamy ...

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Mój wybór padł za piane Icynene i robił mi to Domotherm z Raciborza,



Ile płaciłeś za 1m2 i jakiej grubości?

----------


## mrTracy

Malutko opinii, wyglada na to, że za jakiś czas ja się podziele z Wami swoimi opiniami, ale będziecie musieli na to poczekać

----------


## Rom-Kon

> rozumiem. Muszę to sprawdzić. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Skoro ta pianka w puszkach jest zamkniętokomórkowa, to po co coraz częściej (np. przy montażu okien czy drzwi) kładzie się nacisk na odizolowanie jej od pomieszczeń wewnętrznych specjalną taśmą paroszczelną? Przecież skoro jest zamkniętokomórkowa to pary i wody i tak nie przyjmuje.


...bo ktoś te g... taśmy produkuje i musi je sprzedać! Tylko później tynkarze klną je w żywego bo to cholerstwo ciężko otynkować!

----------


## jandomm

Oferty wykonania dociepleń pianką PUR uzyskane od wykonawców skupiają się na zachwalaniu pianki którą sami używają i krytyki pianek u konkurencji.
Praktycznie brak rozsądnych podpowiedzi w temacie wyboru pianki otwarto komorowej czy zamknięto komorowej.
Mając na uwadze wnoszoną krytykę pianek, postanowiłem :
- wykonać docieplenie pomiędzy krokwiami na folię > pianką otwarto komorową. Grubość naniesienia pianki to 18 cm ( wysokość krokwi),
- dołożyć na naniesioną piankę jak i też na czoło krokwi > warstwę pianki zamknięto komorowej. Grubość nanoszonej warstwy to 3 cm.

Tak więc liczę,że spełnię warunki docieplenia poddasza jak również wyeliminuję butwienie krokwi i odrywania się pianki od krokwi. Ponadto w domu planowana jest wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem, wobec czego warstwa pianki zamknięto komorowej naniesiona od wewnątrz wyeliminuje mostki cieplne i wyeliminuje stosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej.

Podstawowe pytanie. Jest grudzień i na zewnątrz jest poniżej "zera" , pomimo to wykonawcy oferują wykonanie pianką. Twierdzą ,ze są w stanie wykonać izolację bo pomieszczenia wewnątrz nagrzeją. 
Mam wątpliwości, czy nakładanie pianki przy temperaturze ujemnej na zewnątrz jest właściwe i czy pianka nie traci właściwości technicznych ?

Niemniej, proszę o opinie ??????

----------


## wasiu809

> Oferty wykonania dociepleń pianką PUR uzyskane od wykonawców skupiają się na zachwalaniu pianki którą sami używają i krytyki pianek u konkurencji.
> Praktycznie brak rozsądnych podpowiedzi w temacie wyboru pianki otwarto komorowej czy zamknięto komorowej.
> Mając na uwadze wnoszoną krytykę pianek, postanowiłem :
> - wykonać docieplenie pomiędzy krokwiami na folię > pianką otwarto komorową. Grubość naniesienia pianki to 18 cm ( wysokość krokwi),
> - dołożyć na naniesioną piankę jak i też na czoło krokwi > warstwę pianki zamknięto komorowej. Grubość nanoszonej warstwy to 3 cm.
> 
> Tak więc liczę,że spełnię warunki docieplenia poddasza jak również wyeliminuję butwienie krokwi i odrywania się pianki od krokwi. Ponadto w domu planowana jest wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem, wobec czego warstwa pianki zamknięto komorowej naniesiona od wewnątrz wyeliminuje mostki cieplne i wyeliminuje stosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej.
> 
> Podstawowe pytanie. Jest grudzień i na zewnątrz jest poniżej "zera" , pomimo to wykonawcy oferują wykonanie pianką. Twierdzą ,ze są w stanie wykonać izolację bo pomieszczenia wewnątrz nagrzeją. 
> ...



Witaj Jandomm,
u mnie natrysk skończony wczoraj.
W temperaturze -8 stopni. Dogrzewali nagrzewnicą i para mocno się skraplała, więc mieli dużo przestojów.
Technicznie nie ma przeszkód (pianka nie traci żadnych właściwości, tym bardziej, że nawet gdyby zamokła po wyschnięciu wróci do swoich właściwości).

Natomiast, jest problematyczne to dlatego, że:
a. trwa dłużej
b. wykrapla się para wodna, która zbiera się na membranie/deskach i którą trzeba przed aplikacją osuszyć/zetrzeć
c. pianki zużywa się więcej, bo jeśli podkład jest mokry to nie rośnie tak jak na suchej podstawie
ale to wszystko nie Twoje tylko wykonawcy problemy.

Jeśli zależy Ci na czasie- działaj! Nic się nie stanie...

----------


## reambra

Witajcie,
nie wiem czy jeszcze ktoś tu zagląda ale planuje ocieplenie pianką ale teraz po przeczytaniu wszystkich postów nie jestem pewna którą. 
Mam dach deskowany ale bez papy  ( dobra folia) z dachówką. 
Planowałam wełnę 25cm (15+10) 0,039. cała dyskusja toczyła się na  temat dachu z papą, a co w moim przypadku. 
dodam iż otrzymałam ofertę za 44 zł za m2 przy 15 cm pianki zamknięto komorowej i zastanawiam się tylko czy to nie jakiś wałek?  :Confused: 

może ktoś tu jeszcze zaglądnie i odpowie

----------


## mrTracy

u mnie 20cm otwartokomorowskiej w cenie 70zł/m2, ale cena taka bo połacie takie jak w trzech domkach

----------


## vega1

no i ceny spadają. Gdybym znalazł kogoś za 50-60zł, to już bym się poważnie zastanowił  :smile:  a w zasadzie nie zastanawiałbym się wcale.

----------


## Raźny

Mi zaproponowano kilku dostawców. I dwa systemy. Firma Bayer, Socvay, Huntsmam jak i Polscy producenci Prodex Warszawa i Polichem Poznań.

Pierwsza system to pianka zamknięto komórkowa o gęstości 30kg/m3

I o współczynniku lambda od 0,021do 0,023W/mK

Pianka wewnętrzna stosowana na poddasza, ściany wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne przy sianie osłonowej albo elewacji modułowej 

Jeśli chodzi o zużycie materiału na 5cm grubości potrzeba około 2kg m2 systemu


Drugi system to Pianka o gęstości 60 Kg/m3

I o współczynniku lambda od 0,020 do 0,023W/mK

Piana zewnętrzna na fundamenty,pod lawy,  posadzki i dachy płaskie

Termo i Hydro izolacja maksymalna nasiąkliwość to 5% i 200kPa  2kg/cm 2

Zużycie materiału na 5cm grubości to ok 3kg m2 systemu


Materiał i koszty robocizny


Cena obu systemów jest podobna i zaczyna się od 2,70 Euro netto za kg zależności od producenta 

jeśli chodzi o robociznę to  zależy od grubości izolacji

*Gdyby ktoś mi zaproponował z materiałów wymienionych firm natrysk w cenie około 80zł za 22cm zamknięto komórkowej to mam do zrobienia 450m2.
Zainteresowanych zachęcam do kontaktu na PW.*

----------


## Marcin Kubicki Xpand

Szanowni Państwo,

W przeciwieństwie do anonimowych wpisów, próbujących stosować zasadę -  ,,jeżeli nie umiesz dorównać przeciwnikowi, pozostaje ci jedynie go zdyskredytować”,

chcieliśmy nie anonimowo wyrazić swoją niechęć do wpisu z dnia 11-10-2012 11:34 czy 10-03-2012 05:34 na temat charakterystyki technicznej piany otwarto komórkowej Demilec USA. Otóż my idziemy do przodu i ulepszamy swoje produkty.

Wszystkich zainteresowanych odsyłamy do Aprobaty Technicznej ITB nr  AT-15-8687/2011 z 2011 roku, oraz jej aneksu z 2012 r dotyczących jeszcze dalszych ulepszeń produktu (lambda).

Z kolei ,,eksperta”, który tak rozpisuje się o bezsensowności sprowadzania pianek z USA prosimy o powrót na forum i wskazanie tej całej rzeszy wspomnianych przez niego rodzimych producentów, posiadających odpowiednik otwarto komórkowej pianki Sealection 500, których wyrób wykazuje się dokumentowanymi parametrami np.  klasy palności ,,E”, a w systemie ze zwykłą płytą KG klasą B,s1d0, czy lambdą równą 0,037.

Miło by było (przede wszystkim dla szeroko pojętego konsumenta), aby Szanowna Konkurencja nie pozostawała na etapie czterech lat wstecz a poszła za naszym przykładem i podwyższała jakość swoich produktów zamiast wyłącznie przedstawiać ,,publice” nieaktualne materiały, dotyczące (o przewrotność!) przodującego produktu na rynku. Niestety poziom niektórych osób i firm w kwestii metod konkurowania ,,sięga bruku”.

Na szczęście nie każda konkurencja tak się zachowuje. Ta na pewnym poziomie posiada pełen respekt i szacunek dla wyrobów tak renomowanego i doświadczonego producenta jakim jest Demilec USA.

Tej dziękujemy i wzajemnie szanujemy. Natomiast wszystkich uczestników forum przepraszamy w imieniu tych, którzy nie dla dobra ogółu, ale dla własnych celów umieszczają nierzetelne i nie prawdziwe informacje.

Marcin Kubicki, Dział Techniczny Xpand EG – Demilec USA

----------


## plusfoto

> Zależy co kto rozumie pod pojęciem palność, bo wg mnie palić się nie będzie.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bUUW3-NSig


E tam zaraz powiedzą że zmanipulowane. :bash:

----------


## Badylarz

To chyba mój pierwszy post. Gdzie w okolicach Nidzicy (13-100) można "się ocieplić" pianą selection 500??

----------


## plusfoto

> w temacie manipulacji, wszedłem w zakładkę prawa klienta tego usera co go cytowałeś i zastałem tam to:
> http://izolacja-natryskowa.pl/prawa-klienta.html


A kliknąłeś na link tam znajdujący się?
Co nie zmienia faktu iż jest to mało czytelne. Ludzie z reguły pewnie tam wchodzą i widząc pustą stronę z napisem prawa klienta kończą. Nie przychodzi im do głowy że na ten napis trzeba jeszcze kliknąć. Też często mam problem z klientami - ja podaję im pełny adres jakiejś strony a oni zamiast go wpisać w miejce do tego przeznaczone wpisują w wyszukiwarkę.

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

hehehehehe...... Mam natryśniętą  na 1 poddaszu piankę zamknięto komórkową ( 10 cm) a na 2 Otwarto Komórkową ( 22cm ) . 
Jeśli ktoś szuka wykonawcy na 1 lub 2 dzwonić , dzwonić i dzwonić po całej pl . 
Czasem warto dopłacić za odległość i mieć dobrze wykonaną robotę. Co do firmy Demi powiem że mają nawiedzony marketing chyba , bo wmawiają Ludziom bzdury  że im drewno będzie gniło pod innymi piankami. A co do technologi produktów , to nie mają w dobrej cenie jakiś cudów. 
I wszystkie firmy rozwijają technologie. 
1 Kwestia wyboru to jaki współczynnik izolacji chcemy mieć na np: poddaszu. ( Tu lepiej wybrać moim zdaniem zamknięto komórkową ). 
2 cena oczywiście . Tu taniej wyjdzie Otwarto komórkowa ale kosztem współczynnika izolacji . I z własnego doświadczenia powiem tylko że nie warto wyrabiać sobie opinii na podstawie postów. Firmy które działają 3-4 lata już na rynku a niektóre jeszcze dłużej , znają się na swojej robocie. Porównując ich oferty i propozycje cenowe , można łatwo znaleźć wykonawce usługi. ( ps: zazwyczaj poważne firmy mogą zaproponować więcej niż 1 producenta pianki co daje szersze pole do manewru klientowi ) .

----------


## xrobi

Witam,

Prosze o wypowiedzenie się w kwestii wyboru technologii ocieplenia poddasza z przeznaczeniem użytkowym w starym domu w którym dach to tylko krokwie łaty i dachówki.
widzę problem z montażem membrany od strony dachówek ( trudny dostęp, trudne wypuszczenie jej na dachówki itp ) stąd pomysł na pryśnięcie piany bezpośrednio na dachówkę.
I tu zaczynaja sie schody bo każdy mówi co innego - że tak ale najpier zamknieta później otwarta drugi że tylko otwarta a trzeci że tylko zamknieta itp itd.
wygląda to tak jakby każdy chciał tylko sprzedać produkt a sam nie do końca wiedział jak to się zachowa za pół roku lub 10 lat.
czy będzie przeciekać lub skraplać, czy nie popeka zamknieta gdy dach bedzie pracował itp.
moze ktoś robił już cos takiego i wypowie się w tym temacie ???

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

Sam pomysł na Polio jest dobry i sensowny . I ja bym zaproponował polio zamknięte bo dobrze wzmocni i zaizoluje przed wodą . Aczkolwiek nie martwię się o pękanie itp. Bo mi ani na deskach ani na dachu metalowym nie popękało. Jakbyś zamieścił linka do np: zdjęcia to w sumie można  podyskutować.  :smile:  
Bo nie wiem jak się zachowa twoje pokrycie kiedy będzie reagowała , podczas nakładania ,  
O ile niema dostępu słońca to ani z 1 pianką ani z 2 nie powinno by się nic dziać. 
Miękka gorzej znosi wodę  ( absorbuje ) aczkolwiek nigdy nie moczyłem  :smile:  , choć u mnie dobrze jest oddzielona od atmosfery solidnym dachem. 
Co do pracy powierzchni to troszkę trzeba fizyki . Wiadomo że najbardziej mogą pracować powierzchnie metalowe (podatne na zmiany temperatur ) . I tu zapewne zawsze ryzyko pęknięcia Istnieje. 
hmmm....myślę że musiały by być spełnione warunki do tego zjawiska jak d.powierzchnia np hala z płyt metalowych. 
Z mojego doświadczenia jak przez tydzień nic nie pęknie lub odejdzie to nie ma obaw. Aczkolwiek to moja opinia. Jedyne co radzę konkretnie to poszukać firm zajmujących się natryskiem , obydwu rodzajów pianki oraz pracujących na produktach nie tylko 1 firmy. ( ryzyko lobbowania ) 
Nie miałem styczności z roszadami np: miękka a na to twarda więc nie wiem jak to będzie spełniało swoje przeznaczenie. 
Aczkolwiek ja bym pod samą dachówkę dał twardą a na to miękką. Jeśli rozważasz taką koncepcje,

----------


## kola626

Witam
Czytam kilka równoległych wątków dotyczących ocieplenia poddasza ale nigdzie nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytanie. Mianowicie:
Mam wykonaną wstępnie izolacje poddasza wełną mineralną URSA DF 39 SILVER o grubości 15 cm (wysokość krokwi), z zewnątrz jest membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna Tyvek Solid a od wewnątrz folia paroszczelna. Powierzchnia dachu (krycia) 320 m2. 
Moje pytanie dotyczy możliwości wykonania ocieplenia natryskowego około 4-5 centymetrów na folie paroszczelną. Czy można tak to zrealizować ? Jeżeli tak to jaką metodą: ekofiber, pianka otwarto-komorowa, pianka zamknięto-komorowa.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

O tak wyglada poddasze zrobione pianą zamknięto komórkową  :smile:

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

A tak otwarta na 10 cm i na to z natryskaną zamkniętą na 3 cm , potem to było malowane i udawało cygański sufit  :smile:  ot taka wizja chaty.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> O tak wyglada poddasze zrobione pianą zamknięto komórkową


tu w tym wątku też użyli piany zamkniętokomórkowej......popękała!!!!!
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3%B3rkowa-BASF

----------


## Pulse

Czy przy piance zostawia sie otwory wentylacyjne w okapie i kalenicy?

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

a tu nie popękała , aczkolwiek gdzieś już czytałem że komuś piana Basf też zrobiła podobnego psikusa. Może za grubo nakładali naraz ?? . Albo tak ma ten produkt Basfa,

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

Ja tam osobiści wolałem zakleić kalenice . Tylko zostawiłem kratkę wentylacyjną. Spór o to czy robić ją b.szczelnie czy nie nadal trwa  :big grin:

----------


## moros8

Popieram (któregoś tam z przedmówców). Pianka PUR otwartokomorowa, jest bardziej wytrzymalsza jeśli chodzi o działanie siłami ściskającymi i rozciągajycymi.
Co do pianki zamkniętokomorowej, mam informacje od znajomych technologów (może akurat nie z BASFa, ale również jednego z czołowych producentów, komponentów poliuretanowych, odnośnie pękania materiału na poddaszach. Rzeczywiście takie sytuacje się zdarzają.

Najprawdopodobniej winna jest praca więźby. Na logikę patrząc, w przypadku budynków z bali, trzaski słychać przez bardzo długi okres od postawienia budynku.

Dlatego moją osobistą preferencją jest wykonywanie piany o/k dla dachów krytych membraną. 
Natomiast w przypadku pełnego deskowania można skorzystać z piany z/k.

Jeśłi wykonawca jest logiczny i kumaty to wykonane odpowiednie symulacje cieplno wilgotnościowe, i już będzie wiadomo.

----------


## Zoja1

Siema!

Ja już po pianie, 15cm Polychem,  otwarto, wszystko gra i trąbi,
dzisiaj  przyszli karton gipsiarze i pytają czy dajemy folie paroizolacyjną????
Po mojemu mozna dać gdyż piana niby przepuszczalna alenie wiem czy aż na tyle żeby się nie wykraplało na wewnetrzną część płyty karton gips?
będzie  rekuperacja.

Mówcie!

Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

W pomieszczeniach mokrych bym dał.

----------


## vega1

Zoja1 ile płaciłeś jeśli można?

----------


## מרכבה

ale pianka to taki styropian dla potrzebujących ukojenia  :big grin:  
a sprytni marketingowcy kreują potrzeby.
Jak czytam te opinie bo wełna to tamto to śmiać się chce
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlcRxMbjAvs akurat wełna ...  no straszna konwekcja i przewodzenie i promieniowanie cieplne 
przepuszcza wełna...
jak się czyta co niektórych komentarze to są to gusła budowlane nie wiedza !
sorry, ale pianka otwarto komórkowa nie jest jakimś super izolatorem ... te 0,04 współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła nie czynią jej super izolatorem ... może mnie do niej cena przekonać jak za około 100 zł zapłacę za 1m^3 to ok ...
Po prostu materiał jak każdy inny do izolacji ...

----------


## Tomek W

> Możecie pisać i mówić co chcecie. Ja na swoim poddaszu zastosowałem 20 cm pianki otwarto komorowej i jetem bardzo zadowolony gdyż, dzisiaj 19.06.2013 temperatura w cieniu wynosiła 34 stopnie celsjusza a wewnątrz na moim termometrze tylko 28 stopni bez żadnej klimatyzacji. Dachówki były tak nagrzane że nie szło ich dotknąć. Wcześniej kiedy było ocieplone wełną to na poddaszu nie dało się wytrzymać. Jeżeli następnym razem  będę wykańczał poddasze to tylko i wyłącznie pianką poliuretanową. Pozdrawiam


To o czym piszesz wynika z faktu, iż prawdopodobnie wcześniej miałeś zaizolowane poddasze wełna o słabych parametrach termicznych. Poza tym nie napisałeś również ile wówczas miałeś położonego materiału termoizolacyjnego. To czy na poddaszu będzie chłodno latem wynika z parametrów termicznych materiałów i ich grubości. Jeżeli miałbyś prawidłowo zaizolowane poddasze o dobrych parametrach termicznych (0,039-0,035 W/mK) to przy zastosowaniu oczywiście odpowiednich grubości (dla przegród energooszczędnych 30-25cm izolacji) uzyskałbyś pożądany efekt.

----------


## Adam34

Bla Bla Bla, mam ocieplone poddasze wełną 30 cm i spory kawałek pianką + cały sufit na piętrze , śmieszy mnie że jeszcze próbujecie ludziom wciskać że wełna jest super?
Jest tania, i to jest jej przewaga, ma lepszy parametr dopiero w trzeciej cyfrze po przecinku, nie uszczelnia jak pianka bo nie potrafi zrobić tak jednorodnej warstwy, nie wciśnie się w każdy zakamarek, nie przylepi do krokwi, nie chroni przed wiatrem, i niestety bardzo często wełnę kładą amatorzy, być może piankę zaczną ale jeszcze się nie spotkałem
Ktoś widział zdjęcia z termowizji ocieplonego dachu pianką np 20 cm i wełną 30 cm?
Zadał sobie pytanie dlaczego przy wełnie widać szkielet dachu?
To ciepłe powietrze które ulatuje sobie na łączeniu wełna-krokwie
To tak jakby ubrać się w gruby wełniany swetr(wełna) i coś wiatrochłonnego (pianka), wyjść w chłodny wietrzny dzień i sprawdzić w czym szybciej się wychłodzisz
Wiadomo że to kwestia kasy, ale poza tym co napisałem trwałość pianki vs "zbijalność" wełny i nie odporność na wodę utwierdzają mnie w tym że mój wybór był dobry, ja polecam i nikogo nie przekonuję na siłe

----------


## compi

> Bla Bla Bla......
> Wiadomo że to kwestia kasy, ale poza tym co napisałem trwałość pianki vs "zbijalność" wełny i nie odporność na wodę utwierdzają mnie w tym że mój wybór był dobry, ja polecam i nikogo nie przekonuję na siłe


Przecież właśnie o kasę tu chodzi i okres kiedy komuś się zwróci inwestycja w  droższą, pytanie czy lepszą, piankę. Policzyłeś dla podanych wartości 20 - 30cm różnice w wydatkach? Policz przynajmniej różnicę w stratach ciepła i napisz czy ma to sens. Jeśli piszesz o partactwie na budowie to równie dobrze możesz opisać przypadki partactwa przy wyborze/nakładaniu pianki. Bla bla bla....

----------


## mk44arty

A co sądzicie o ociepleniu pianą zamkniętokomórkową skosów i stropu z betonu. Mam u siebie tzw skorupę czyli zbrojony strop wraz ze skosami aż do wieńca. Na to idzie więźba dachowa potem jakaś membrana w charakterze dodatkowej bariery dla wody która mogła by się dostać pod dachówkę. Warstwa piany miała by mieć około 13 cm. W takim wypadku nawet więźba nie była by przykryta pianą więc nie miało by co zbutwieć zgnić ... Zastanawiam się co w takim przypadku z murłatą ? rozmawiałem na razie wstępnie z jednym z wykonawców twierdził że murłaty się nie zakrywa. Więc co ? czy to nie będzie mostek termiczny ? ściany będę miał docieplone 15 cm styro grafitowym 0.031.  Czy takie rozwiązanie jest dobre ? piana powinna szczelnie pokryć strop bez żadnych mostków, pozostaje tylko ta murłata. A odprowadzeniem pary z pomieszczeń ma się zająć zrównoważona WM. ( przynajmniej w teorii ) Czy ktoś spotkał się z takim rozwiązaniem ?? (Może gdzieś było w tym wątku, ale przyznam że nie doczytałem bo straszna awantura i głównie chodzi o inną konstrukcję dachu )

----------


## SERDE

> widzałem dużo zdjęć z termowizji, kilka nawet wklejałem w tym wątku, bądź łaskaw wskazać na którym konkretnie widać szkielet dachu, bo ja tam widzę ładną dużą niebieską plamę


Do MPOPLAW.
Tak czytam Twoje wypowiedzi i czytam. I nie wiem w jakim celu Ty tak negujesz tą pianę. Chwalisz się w stopce, że budujesz dom 3 litrowy. I nasuwa mi się jedna myśl dlaczego tak napierd... na pianę. Chyba po prostu szkoda Ci, że jej nie zastosowałeś, bo przez wełnę ( czyt. szczeliny powstałe z biegiem czasu ) którą zapewne wsadziłeś spieprza Ci całe ciepło zbyt szybko - pomimo tej swojej LAMBDY.. Cały czas ludzie Ci tłumaczą, że lambda wełny jest na starcie lepsza,( czyt. na etykiecie ), a później cała jej magia idzie w łeb. Zadzwoń do każdego jednego producenta wełny i zapytaj się, jak liczą tą lambdę. Czy biorą pod uwagę te wszystkie zjawiska jakie zachodzą przy uzytkowaniu chałupy ?. Mało tego - na starcie powiedzą, że od razu trzeba przyjąć kilka procent spadku na niekorzyść, bo NIE DA SIĘ w 100 % szczelnie położyć wełny.
Odpowiedz sobie na proste pytanie (albo sobie zrób doświadczenie w lecie w chłodne dni ) : co założysz do nurkowania , na skuter, do pływania na desce - wełniany sweter czy piankę?????????????????. Jak myślisz w czym będzie Ci ciepło jak  - w jednym wełnianym swetrze( albo nawet 4 swetrach ,żeby było grubiej - bo ciągle gadasz, że pianki mało, a za te pieniądze mam tyyyyle wełny i lepszy współczynnik), czy w jednej cienkiej piance?? Paroprzepuszczalność i szczelność - w tym przypadku jest na pierwszych miejscach, lambda za nimi (liczona zresztą przez producentów w laboratoryjnych warunkach i bez brania pod uwagę wszystkich parametrów - bardzo ważnych dla nas ). I żeby była jasność - nie jestem w żaden sposób związany z jakimiś firmami od pianki.

----------


## SERDE

> nie wiem jak ty ale ja swój domek zbudowałem w środowisku powietrza,


1.) Odpowiedzią z Twojej strony jest próba ośmieszenia innych .Nie łap za słówka. Wiesz , a przynajmniej powinieneś załapać o co chodzi. 
2.) Ja nie buduję. Przymierzam się i czytam w wolnych chwilach to i owo o nowych technologiach.




> ..........na tym forum takich jak ja tysiące, mieszkają, mają ciepło a nikt z nich nigdy koło pianki nie stał..........,


.... nawet dziesiątki , jak nie setki tysięcy. To prawda - ocieplenia wełną stosuje się od bardzo dawna, bo to przecież bardzo stara metoda. To nie znaczy, że inne metody jej nie wyprą. Kiedyś kryto strzechą i krowim gównem i też było SUPER. Kiedyś też nie było płyt kartonowo-gipsowych- a dzisiaj co?????Złe są ???




> co więcej niektórzy z nich robili sobie w domku próbę szczelności, i mają z tego certyfikat potwierdzający czarno na białym wysoką szczelność bez 1 grama pianki


Masz rację WYSOKĄ SZCZELNOŚĆ , ale nie całkowitą. Stosując wełnę nie pozbędziesz się szczelin, nie zrobisz monolitu/ "skorupy" jak przy zastosowaniu piany.




> tak więc jak następny domek będę budować na dnie morza to się do ciebie zgłoszę po rade, ale chwilowo pozostanę przy tanich tradycyjnych wielokrotnie sprawdzonych w praktyce metodach


1. Łapiesz za słówka i się nabijasz. Niegrzecznie.
2. Dobrze piszesz: .... CHWILOWO....Drugi dom ocieplisz na poddaszu pianką . A może i dasz ją w podłogi i na zewnątrz chałupy. Na pewno też budę psu pianką ocieplisz nie zapominając o  karmniku dla ptaków- przekonasz się. Postępu technologicznego nie zatrzymasz. Po piance jako standard wejdzie AEROŻEL.  Tymczasem musisz żyć i okłamywać samego siebie, że dobrze zrobiłeś kładąc wełnę, a mogłeś PIANĘ





> PS gdy komuś albo mnie (bez piankowcą) nagle gwałtownie podskoczą rachunki za CO nie omieszkam ciebie specjalnie o tym powiadomić


1.) Pewien jestem, że już Ci podskoczyły. Dlatego siedzisz bezradny na tych forach i gdzie tylko ktoś coś napisze o piance to negujesz tą technologię.Chyba tylko po to - żeby innym, którzy mają dylemat co zastosować na poddaszu namieszać w głowie i żeby ostatecznie zostali przy wełnie. TAKI JEST TWÓJ PLAN. Naprowadzanie innych na popełnienie Twojego błędu pociesza Cię. Siedzisz wnerwiony i myślisz sobie:  JA, BUDUJĄCY DOM 3 LITROWY nie doczytałem i wsadziłem wełnę, a mogłem PIANĘ. Może miałbym dom 2,5 litrowy???? Przyznaj się do błędu. Bądź dzielny. 
RACHUNKI - jeżeli jeszcze nie podskoczyły to SAM wiesz, że podskoczą, ale nie martw się - gwałtownie nie podskoczą. Jednak ziarnko do ziarnka i zbierze się miarka . Wtedy będziesz sobie tłumaczył, że zima przycisnęła, albo gaz lub węgiel do dupy (nie wiem czym palisz). 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wasiu809

> Bla Bla Bla, mam ocieplone poddasze wełną 30 cm i spory kawałek pianką + cały sufit na piętrze , śmieszy mnie że jeszcze próbujecie ludziom wciskać że wełna jest super?
> Jest tania, i to jest jej przewaga, ma lepszy parametr dopiero w trzeciej cyfrze po przecinku, nie uszczelnia jak pianka bo nie potrafi zrobić tak jednorodnej warstwy, nie wciśnie się w każdy zakamarek, nie przylepi do krokwi, nie chroni przed wiatrem, i niestety bardzo często wełnę kładą amatorzy, być może piankę zaczną ale jeszcze się nie spotkałem......


Bardzo mądra i rzetelna wypowiedź. Potwierdzam. Mam pianę. Mam doświadczenia ze "starego" domu z wełną.
Nie ma porównania... Cenowo oczywiscie drozej. Ale efekt bez dwoch zdan dla tych ktorzy chca miesc spokoj.
Ogólnie, nie stać Cię- nie bierz. Stac- rozważ  :smile:  pozdrawiam wciąż walczących w tym epickim sporze  :smile:

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

Widzę, że dyskusja nad wyższością świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Wielkanocą trwa i... trwa mać!
Nie wiem po co dalej się napieprzacie, w imię czego???
Może trzeba jak napisał wasiu809, cyt:'nie stać Cię- nie bierz. Stac- rozważ'. Kwestia finansowa chyba najważniejsza. Ja bym poszedł jeszcze w inną stronę. Nikt nie wie jak za 20-30 lat będą wyglądać sprawy izolacyjności pian czy wełny produkowanej współcześnie. NIkt tego nie wie. Wiemy jak wygląda różnica w wełnach stosowanych 10-15 lat temu a współczesnych. Teraz są o niebo lepsze. Nie wiemy jakie piany będą za ćwierć wieku. Ani jak będą wyglądały na dachach, stosowane obecnie. Nikt, żaden producent ani wykonawca nie da gwarancji na 15-20 lat, że jego piana będzie nadal trzymała parametry, że jej skurcz technologiczny nie będzie większy niż 1-2%, że się zwyczajnie nie 'posypie' itp. 

Dla mnie na tym etapie ważniejsze jest właśnie domniemane zachowanie pian w dłuższym okresie. To czy nie będzie postępowała jakaś korozja biologiczna po wieloletnim kontakcie z materiałem biologicznym jakim jest drzewo. 

Kolejną sprawą jaka mnie nurtuje, jest kwestia jakości drewna stosowanego do więźby. Teraz drewno najczęściej w piątek rośnie w lesie a w poniedziałek jest już więźbą. Wilgotność, otulona szczelnie pianą jakoś budzi moje wątpliwości co do ewentualnego rozwoju pleśni czy wręcz możliwości gnicia. Nie przeczytałem w całej tej nawalance na forum, żadnego sensownego argumentu obalającego możliwość gnicia więźby otulonej pianą. Bo 'oddychanie' przez 20-30cm piany można włożyć między bajki raczej.

Co do mitycznej szczelności pian... nie przeginajcie z nią proszę. Ostatnio ocieplano mi dach wykonany z blach stalowych. Piana rozkurczając się, miała zapewnić pełną szczelność. Jak się okazało po tygodniu (obfity deszcz), gdzieś na łączeniu (spawie) woda dostaje się pod blachę i migruje pod nią wypływając w odległym miejscu. Tak więc ani super szczelność ani super przyleganie do podłoża.

----------


## SERDE

> ...................jak był bum w budowlance to ludziska nasprowadzali kupę sprzętu do natrysku pianki, za całkiem spore pieniądze, myśleli że kokosy zarobią bo praca łatwiejsza od spania, ten sprzęt teraz leży odłogiem bo w kryzysie ciężko frajera złapać na gadkę szmatkę, teraz każdy bardzo dokładnie liczy każdą złotówkę i żąda wymiernych efektów a nie obietnic patykiem na wodzie pisanych, więc presja rośnie, wśród piankowców pojawiają się coraz bzdurniejsze chwyty marketingowe jak te o budowaniu domków na dnie morza


Pisałem Ci człowieku, że z budowlanką nie mam nic wspólnego. Ty dalej swoje. Czytam, bo nie chcę popełnić tego błędu co Ty.  Problem polega na tym, że  w podjęciu konkretnej decyzji co zastosować na poddasze przeszkadza taki typ jak Ty. Wyśmiali Cie już na innym forum: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-welna/page43
Dałem Ci przykład odnośnie założenia pianki lub swetra wełnianego i wejścia do wody , a Ty w trzeciej odpowiedzi wyjeżdżasz o jakimś budowaniu domków na dnie morza. Ty normalny jesteś ??????????   Tak jak inni stwierdzili : z Tobą nie da się normalnie pokonwersować. Trzeba Cie normalnie olewać . Co z radością czynię. Wolę sobie czasu nie marnować na odpisywanie  takiemu osobnikowi. Kim Ty jesteś ???.Zbierasz butelki i potem sprzedajesz do ISOVERA, żeby mieli stłuczkę szklaną na produkcję wełny ???? Ostatni mój post związany z Tobą. Szkoda normalnie prądu.

----------


## compi

Serde, najlepiej gdy udowodnisz że twój dom zużywa mniej energii potrzebnej na ciepełko porównując z domami innych użytkowników tego samego projektu. Masz taką możliwość czy jest na to za wcześnie?

----------


## mat3006

> Widzę, że dyskusja nad wyższością świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad Wielkanocą trwa i... trwa mać!
> Nie wiem po co dalej się napieprzacie, w imię czego???
> Może trzeba jak napisał wasiu809, cyt:'nie stać Cię- nie bierz. Stac- rozważ'. Kwestia finansowa chyba najważniejsza. Ja bym poszedł jeszcze w inną stronę. Nikt nie wie jak za 20-30 lat będą wyglądać sprawy izolacyjności pian czy wełny produkowanej współcześnie. NIkt tego nie wie. Wiemy jak wygląda różnica w wełnach stosowanych 10-15 lat temu a współczesnych. Teraz są o niebo lepsze. Nie wiemy jakie piany będą za ćwierć wieku. Ani jak będą wyglądały na dachach, stosowane obecnie. Nikt, żaden producent ani wykonawca nie da gwarancji na 15-20 lat, że jego piana będzie nadal trzymała parametry, że jej skurcz technologiczny nie będzie większy niż 1-2%, że się zwyczajnie nie 'posypie' itp. 
> 
> Dla mnie na tym etapie ważniejsze jest właśnie domniemane zachowanie pian w dłuższym okresie. To czy nie będzie postępowała jakaś korozja biologiczna po wieloletnim kontakcie z materiałem biologicznym jakim jest drzewo. 
> 
> Kolejną sprawą jaka mnie nurtuje, jest kwestia jakości drewna stosowanego do więźby. Teraz drewno najczęściej w piątek rośnie w lesie a w poniedziałek jest już więźbą. Wilgotność, otulona szczelnie pianą jakoś budzi moje wątpliwości co do ewentualnego rozwoju pleśni czy wręcz możliwości gnicia. Nie przeczytałem w całej tej nawalance na forum, żadnego sensownego argumentu obalającego możliwość gnicia więźby otulonej pianą. Bo 'oddychanie' przez 20-30cm piany można włożyć między bajki raczej.
> 
> Co do mitycznej szczelności pian... nie przeginajcie z nią proszę. Ostatnio ocieplano mi dach wykonany z blach stalowych. Piana rozkurczając się, miała zapewnić pełną szczelność. Jak się okazało po tygodniu (obfity deszcz), gdzieś na łączeniu (spawie) woda dostaje się pod blachę i migruje pod nią wypływając w odległym miejscu. Tak więc ani super szczelność ani super przyleganie do podłoża.


Witam,
W kwestii gwarancji. Mylisz się, Kolego. Firma która jest w ogóle prekursorem i twórcą tej technologii wystawia gwarancje na 25 lat. I to na podstawie rzeczywistych realizacji które zadebiutowały w 1986 r. Jest jeszcze kilka firm ( producentów ) któe stosują tak długodystansowe gwarancje obejmujące aspekty które wspomniałeś.
Co do braku szczelności. Nie napisałeś ( albo nie doczytałem , sorry ) jakiego rodzaju piankę zastosowano u Ciebie, ale jeżeli OK to nie jest to produkt hydroszczelny bo nie takim ma być. Chodzi o szczelność powietrzną, likwidującą "przecieki" powietrza. Również wątpliwość dotyczącą ( powtarzam, o ile dotyczy OK ) pianki w zakresie stosunków dobrosąsiedzkich z drewnem. Przeprowadziłem własne próby, na zlecenie dużego inwestora i potwerdzam jej bardzo dużą dyfuzyjność, mówiąc językiem popularnym "oddychalność". Jeżeli bedziesz chciał to znajdziesz opis.
Co do wniosków SERDE odnośnie,.. wiecie kogo. Też zaczynam tak sądzić. Mam też inną diagnozę ale to nie na to forum  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

> Nie ma dwóch identycznych domów nawet jeśli projekt ten sam. Bo każdy będzie najprawdopodobniej gdzie indziej stał i na pewno będzie inaczej użytkowany.
> Dlatego próba szukania takiego porównania jest co najmniej nonsensowna.


No popatrz. A ja miałem cicha nadzieję, że choć jeden człowiek wykaże sens , a nie nonsens wydawania takiej kasy na izolację. Żeby nie dołować go, przypuśćmy że będzie miał cieplej : ).

----------


## Tomek W

> Witam,
> W kwestii gwarancji. Mylisz się, Kolego. Firma która jest w ogóle prekursorem i twórcą tej technologii wystawia gwarancje na 25 lat.


A możesz pokazać tą gwarancję?

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> Witam,
> W kwestii gwarancji. Mylisz się, Kolego. Firma która jest w ogóle prekursorem i twórcą tej technologii wystawia gwarancje na 25 lat.


Bardzo możliwe, że jest na rynku jedna bądź kilka nawet firm dających tak długie gwarancje na swój produkt. Ale... w Polsce zawsze jest ale... I tyczy to zarówno wełny jak i piany, żeby zaraz ktoś się nie rzucił na mnie z zębami. 
Gwarancja na produkt może i jest na 25lat, ale nie wierzę żeby komukolwiek udało się ją uzyskać. Po pierwsze większość firm na rynku używa produktów, które są powiedzmy 'niesprawdzalnego' pochodzenia (mówię o pianie). Do tego nawet jeśliby któraś z nich używała oryginalnej piany, nie wiem przykładowo SEALECTION® 500, to życzę powodzenia w dochodzeniu praw gwarancyjnych za 10-20 lat od nieistniejącej już pewnie firmy polskiej 'kogucik' czy procesowanie się na odległość z firmą z Kanady czy USA. A nawet w wygranym procesie, po latach bojów i wydaniu kupy pieniędzy na ekspertyzy okaże się, że to nie wina producenta piany tylko niezgodnego z zaleceniami producenta aplikowania piany. 




> jakiego rodzaju piankę zastosowano u Ciebie, ale jeżeli OK to nie jest to produkt hydroszczelny bo nie takim ma być. Chodzi o szczelność powietrzną, likwidującą "przecieki" powietrza. Również wątpliwość dotyczącą ( powtarzam, o ile dotyczy OK ) pianki w zakresie stosunków dobrosąsiedzkich z drewnem. Przeprowadziłem własne próby, na zlecenie dużego inwestora i potwerdzam jej bardzo dużą dyfuzyjność, mówiąc językiem popularnym "oddychalność".


U mnie, zastosowano natrysk pianą zamknięto komorową. Potwierdzam jej świetne właściwości w izolacji termicznej. W gorące dni, kiedy słońce operowało dosyć mocno, piana natryśnięta na metalowy dach dawała bardzo dobre efekty w postaci nieprzegrzewania się pomieszczenia. I tutaj wielki szacunek dla tego produktu, bo spełnia moje oczekiwania w 100% a nawet je przewyższył. 
Co do izolacyjności 'hydro' też zgoda. Ale skoro nie ma szczelności hydro to nie ma też szczelności powietrznej. Do tego doszedł skurcz technologiczny piany, co zaowocowało przy sztywnej pianie zamknięto-komorowej pojawieniem się spękań w kilku miejscach. Pomijam już że skurcz piany zamkniętokomorowej, natryśniętej (5cm) na płyty OSB, spowodował tak mocną ich deformację, ze nie nadawały się do niczego. Aby ich używać, musiałem zaraz po natryśnięciu i wstępnym utwardzeniu robić w nich szczeliny dylatacyjne.

Ale bardzo dobry efekt nieprzegrzewania pomieszczenia uzyskałem u siebie również stosując na dachu membranę/papę IcoPal Sun'X położoną na pełnym deskowaniu dachu. Na poddaszu, w pełnym słońcu spokojnie można było przebywać nie mając wrażenia przebywania w piecu (piszę o czasie kiedy nie było jeszcze ocieplenia wełną a jedynie papa z powłoką). Do tego, odpowiedni montaż wełny o dobrym współczynniku przenikalności cieplnej daje ten sam efekt co natrysk piany. Trwa dłużej oczywiście, jest upierdliwy bo wełna pyli i potem swędzi skóra, ale co dla wielu ma ogromne znaczenie jest to metoda o 50% tańsza od pian.

Myślę, że dyskusja którą prowadzicie jest odrobinę 'naciągana'. Bo 'pozabijać' można się również w kwestii czy stosujemy membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczlną na dach czy pełne deskowanie. Oba rozwiązania mają swoje dobre strony  :wink:  i obu doświadczyłem, stosując zarówno pianę jak i wełnę. Osobiście poza 'szybkością', zdecydowanie większą szczelnością (co ważne dla budujących domy z rekuperacją czy domy pasywne) wykonania nie widzę na razie zdecydowanej przewagi piany nad wełną.

Nie słyszałem też o badaniach producentów membran dopuszczających ich produkt do bezpośredniego kontaktu z pianami i o badaniach jak wygląda zachowanie się membrany i jej ewentualna korozja chemiczna po kilkunastu latach bezpośredniego kontaktu, a w zasadzie wniknięcia piany w strukturę membrany.

----------


## SERDE

> Serde, najlepiej gdy udowodnisz że twój dom zużywa mniej energii potrzebnej na ciepełko porównując z domami innych użytkowników tego samego projektu. Masz taką możliwość czy jest na to za wcześnie?


Pisałem wcześniej, że  nie zbudowałem domu . Dopiero się przymierzam.

----------


## מרכבה

> A co TA grubość ma za znaczenie? Skąd wiesz, że tej pianki nie jest za dużo?
> Może miałem taki kaprys i za dużo pieniędzy?


 chyba nie jest za dużo ... za dużo było by ponad 1m...
Izolacji nigdy dość ... u Ciebie to widać chwilę słońca i temperatura bez grzania się podnosi.



> Sens wydawania kasy na izolację jest.
> Sensu w hipotetycznych porównaniach domu ocieplonego w określony sposób do wyimaginowanego domu ocieplonego w inny sposób nie ma chociaż co poniektóre typy próbują tu to wmawiać.


 dokładnie tak finał dla wełny i finał dla piany ma być taki sam.
Zauważyłem w sąsiednim wątku piana - wełniana że sęk leżał w podstawach.
Mylenia lambdy z U. cóż.

Pianka pęka ? cóż ? sama pianka z siebie nie pęka , to konstrukcja pod nią nie przygotowana gotuje jej taki los.
Jak mamy krokiew w domu ? są wiatrownice ? stężenia przeciw wiatrowe ? 99% nie.
dach ma być sztywny .pianka zniesie odkształcenie ścinające z 5mm ale nie 5cm .. jak dach trzęsie się jak galareta.

----------


## SERDE

> skoro pan Serde się pożegnał to podsumujmy jego dokonania, w 9 postach obraził już 4 osoby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratulacje dla Serde, jeszcze nikt na tym forum tak szybko łatki trola nie zdobył


Nabijaj sobie posty dalej. Szkoda tylko, że stać cie na takie WKLEJANKI WYRWANE Z KONTEKSTU. Zrozumiałbyś jakbyś przeczytał całość. Chociaż nie wiem czy jesteś w stanie . Jakbyś wiedział czym się zajmuję - może byś załapał.
No ale cóż - LICZNIK POSTÓW ROŚNIE. PRAWDA ?????

Jak WSZYSCY POZOSTALI ( czyt. NORMALNI ) mogą z takim TYPEM jak Ty przez tyle czasu wymieniać zdania ??? Nie pojmę nigdy. 
Ciebie trzeba izolować, OLEWAĆ TOTALNIE - NAWET W INTERNECIE.

----------


## ElwoodWroclaw

> sama pianka z siebie nie pęka


Potrafi popękać. Mówię o twardej zamknięto-komorowej. Sam tego doświadczyłem i widziałem. Skurcz technologiczny piany potrafi doprowadzić do takiego pęknięcia, szczególnie jeśli połączymy to, jak słusznie napisałeś, z 'chwiejną' konstrukcją dachu.

----------


## compi

> Sens wydawania kasy na izolację jest.
>  .....


A my tu nie o tym. My o nonsensie przepłacania.

----------


## mat3006

> A my tu nie o tym. My o nonsensie przepłacania.


Przepłacanie jest nonsensowne !
Najgorsze jest to ponoszone latami. Dziesięcioleciami...
 A jeżeli, po latach podejmie się decyzję o wymianie izolacji to zaboli, że to co miało być tanie okazało się cholernie drogie.

----------


## compi

> Przepłacanie z założenia jest błędem więc nie ma co dyskutować. Z tym, że jeśli nie ma 100% pewności co do tego, że grubość 2x h jest nie wiele lepsza niż 1x h a koszty 2x h w całości inwestycji są nie wielkie to warto zaryzykować żeby potem nie narzekać, zwłaszcza gdy nie da się już nic dorobić a z izolacją tak często jest.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie wyobrażam sobie wymiany piany na cokolwiek innego. Czy to rozbieranie stropu czy skosów i wydrapywanie tego spomiędzy różnych galimatiasów, instalacji itp


Słowo zaryzykować jest tu chyba jak najbardziej adekwatne.

----------


## compi

> 


Nie wiem czy to nie głupota, ale zwierzętom też czasem się to zarzuca. Pora karmienia wygląda już chyba inaczej.

----------


## compi

A kto bogatemu zabroni? Wierzysz w to - w porządku, ale dowodów na przewagę pianki nie ma. Jest to po prostu droższe rozwiązanie.

----------


## plusfoto

Vice-versa również tyle że taniej.

----------


## compi

> Vice-versa również tyle że taniej.


Straciłeś istotę tego wątku. Tu nie ma ludzi forsujących wełnę, o czym mpoplaw już pisał. Tu się sieję piankową demagogię. Najgorsze jest to, że ludzie to łykają.

----------


## compi

Kszhu, i tu tylko się cieszyć, że piana spełnia wymagania, ale w Twoim przypadku! Standardowe ocieplanie dachu pianą na dzisiaj się nie broni. Jeśli masz nietypowe potrzeby, ma być szybko lub jak to chyba opisuje mat, aplikacja następuje od góry po zdjęciu poszycia, to tylko klaskać że jest na to sposób.

----------


## plusfoto

Zarówno na jednym jak i na drugim wątku staracie się udowodnić że piana jest be bo droga. To tak jakbyście starali się namówić kogoś kto jeździ mercedesem aby się przesiadł do fiata. 
Uważam że zarówno jeden jak i drugi system jest dobry pod warunkiem że jest dobrze zaaplikowany co jest trudniejsze przy wełnie. Natomiast może cenę pozostawcie do wyboru kupującym a skupcie się na parametrach.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) więc jak powtórzę swoje: pianka niczym szczególnym się nie wyróżnia, nie jest ani cieplejsza ani bardziej magiczna od konkurencji, jest wyłącznie droższa, czyli to jak dać sobie wcisnąć trabanta w cenie mercedesa, albo jeździć fiatem z znaczkiem mercedesa trzymając wysoko zadarty nosek i udawać że to jest lepszy fiat od innych fiatów
> 
> (...)


Zgadzam się z tym ale trzeba wziąć pod uwagę również tych inwestorów którzy wychodzą ze założenia że jeśli można zrobić coś drożej to trzeba to zrobić! Bo jeśli jest droższe to musi być lepsze! Marketingowcy ciężko pracują na swoje wypłaty. A reklama w TV czyni cuda! Piana jest teraz cool! A że może powodować obniżenie trwałości budynku? Z remontów też można wyżyć! Napędem w całej gospodarce jest celowe postarzanie produktów... mi padł telefon po 2latach i 2miesiącach! Muszę kupić następny! Będzie piana - będzie robota! I tak trzymać!!!

----------


## plusfoto

> cena od 3 do 10 razy drożej w zależności do czego porównujemy


Ja o niebie ty o chlebie i tak w kółko.  Zwłaszcza ten z d..y wzięty argument
*P.S.
Rom_Kon* podaj może cenę za m2 ocieplenia *dobrą* wełną 25cm poddasza takiego jak w awatarze z folią i wieszakami pod KG. Oczywiście materiał po twojej stronie. Ja jak do tej pory taniej jak za 50 zł nie znalazłem. Mówię oczywiście o firmach sprawdzonych.
*25cm podałem dla przykładu.* Zapomniałem dodać - pełne deskowanie i papa.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Dobrą wełnę? A dlaczego dobrą? 0.045 (ktoś tu podał taką lambdę) to raczej d*** nie urywa. Normalna wełna ma 0.039 a dobra 0.033. porównujmy produkty tej samej klasy. Koszt robocizny to około 10zł/m2 bo kosztów stelażu raczej nie można w to wliczać.

Ale nawet gdyby to było dużo tańsze to i tak moja awersja do pianki nie zniknie... nie lubię piany ze względu na jej palność i toksyczność dymu. Wcześniej wspominałem że przeszło 20lat temu zatrułem się dymem z palącej się pianki. A paliłem a raczej rozpalałem pod kociołkiem z lepikiem... tylko parę wdechów... na otwartej przestrzeni... COCL2 czyli fosgen - gaz bojowy. 

Jeszcze raz przypominam pożar kombinatu gastronomicznego kaskada w Szczecinie.

----------


## plusfoto

Twoją awersję akurat rozumiem i nie mam nic do niej. Zgadzam się z nią i szanuję.  :bye: Natomiast nie lubię jak ktoś ciska kit i rzuca piorunami na zasadzie nie bo nie. Dlaczego mat z czołgistą mogą się dogadać i w miarę rzeczowo dyskutować. Natomiast jak tylko pojawi się mpoploaw zaraz zaczyna się pyskówka bez argumentów. Przepraszam główny argument to pianka *od 3 do 10 razy* droższa. :bash:

----------


## mat3006

> Ja o niebie ty o chlebie i tak w kółko.  Zwłaszcza ten z d..y wzięty argument


*Przecież to jest standardowy poziom "Najlepszego Doradztwa".* Nikogo już nie dziwi.
 Jesteśmy w okresie przejściowym wprowadzania nowej zharmonizowanej normy w zakresie badań i deklarowania współczynników lambda. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc wszystkie ( i welna i pianka ) materiały izolacyjne dostaną po d..ie. Wprowadzone zasady są znacznie bardziej rygorystyczne i ogólnie biorąc niekorzystne dla wielkości deklarowanych współczynników. Tak z grubsza o 10 %. Jednak jeszcze będą przez kilka lat obowiązywały wydane przed wejściem w życie tej normy, aprobaty i możliwość deklarowania , nieaktualnych w świetle zmian, współczynników lambda. Będzie duże zamieszanie bo gorszy materiał będzie mógł się "przechwalać", wbrew rzeczywistości lepszymi parametrami od lepszego. Paru "fachmanów" z tego forum mocno się zdziwi. Co z tego, że lamba wełny ( nie poddaję w wątpliwość wyników ) zbadana w warunkach laboratoryjnych np. metodą Poensgena wyniesie tyle a tyle. Jak do rzeczywistości, zwłaszcza polskiej, ma się ten wynik ? Ano w takim stopniu jak opisał :




> *מרכבה*
> I cała sztuka projektowania, polega żeby zawsze był ruch w budynek, a w budynku podciśnienie.
>  Inaczej przy wyciąganiu z budynku - powietrza U rośnie nawet 3x .( dopisek: dla wełny)


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Jak w takim razie brać jako wiążące wyniki badań laboratoryjnych ? Aparat Poensgena to szczelnie zamknięta skrzynka, gdzie mała ( X x 60cm x 60 cm) próbka wełny jest zamknięta między płytą grzewczą i pomiarową, z absolutnym pozbawieniem jej mozłiwości cyrkulacji zewnętrznej. W dodatku, rozmiary próbki oraz horyzontalne ułożenie doprowadzają wyłącznie do jednorazowego przemieszczenia się powietrza w próbce, do góry do stanu uzyskania równowagi ciśnień. Czy tak jest w rzeczywistości, na naszych dachach czy ścianach ? Odpowiedzcie sobie sami. Jeżeli relacja oporu jaki stawia izolator dla przemieszczania się powietrza wewnątrz izolacji, uwzględniając korektę *מרכבה*
wynosi jak *1m (pianka OK) = 13 Km (wełna)* to jak można zakładać, że pod względem fizycznym są to takie same materiały ? A wedle metody badawczej, która znacznie ogranicza konwekcję swobodną i całkowicie eliminuje wymuszoną, są zbliżone. Uwzględniając, że w miarę wzrostu skomplkowania więźby, wprowadzenia kanałów wentylacji i innych utrudnień, gwałtownie rośnie udział możliwych nieszczelności montażu oraz pamiętając, że 1 % ( statystycznie 3 % dla izolacji wykonanych z wełny ) nieszczelności pogarsza o 10 % lambdę obliczeniową, to już na wstępie można spokojnie założyć że deklarowaną lambdę suchej wełny powiększamy o 30 %. SUCHEJ ! Zawilgocenia wpływają dramatycznie na dodatkowy spadek izolacyjności wełny. 
 Tendencyjny ( jakie eleganckie określenie w tym przypadku ) sposób obliczeń prezentowany przez Najlepszego Manipulatora doszedł do tego, ze był w stanie odnieść wykonaną z b.dużym naddatkiem izolację *kszhu* ( wykonaną dlatego tak grubo ponieważ miał on wyjątkowo okazyjną kosztowo możliwość ), mnożąc ją przez z grubsza rynkową cenę, do taniej izolacji z wełny marketowej. Totalna aberracja ! Ale w tym przypadku nie dziwi już chyba nikogo.
   Pisałem już, ale przypomnę. Izolację z przyzwoitej, certyfikowanej pianki, o grubości 20 cm, która załatwia strumień cieplny w 97 % można obecnie pozyskać w przedziale ( zależnie od producenta i wielkości realizacji ) 85 - 95 zł/m2 ( brutto ). Ile wyniesie adekwatna pod względem skuteczności izolacja z wełny dobrej jakości ? Po pierwsze: jakiej wełny ? Przez kogo ułożonej i na jak skomplikowanym dachu ? Coraz częstsze stosowanie wentylacji z rekuperatorem z rozprowadzeniem górnym wymaga wykonania ocieplenia po połaci, do kalenicy. Wiele widuję dachów. Większość z nich to zwykłe tzw. "night mare" montażystów wełny. 
Co do podniesionej wyżej trwałości ( zegarek i te klimaty ) to widziałem wiele odkrytych dachów o izolacjach z "bardzo trwałej" wełny. Jeżeli to ma być synonim trwałości i skuteczności izolacyjnej to zupełnie inaczej rozumiemy to pojęcie.
 Splot kilku czynników w które zostaliśmy "wrzuceni". Rosnące ( można mieć krytyczne zdanie o tym ) wymagania w zakresie izolacyjności i związane tym ( przecież musimy się wszyscy dołożyć do wiatraków ) rosnące ceny energii i brak ze strony europejskich producentów wełny poszukiwań w zakresie rzeczywistego podniesienia efektywności ich izolacji ma jeden cel. Zgodny z ich interesem. Walić na dachy dwa, a niedługo trzy razy więcej wełny. Przecież interes będzie się o wiele, wiele lepiej kręcił. To jak myślicie ? Kto jest zaangażowany w promowanie takiego kierunku zmian wymagań technicznych ? Komu z kolei może zależec na utrzymywaniu istniejącego systemu pomiarowo-projektowego ? Z tego punktu widzenia argumentacje stosowane przez adwersarzy mogą być widziane w zupełnie innym świetle. To są dopiero marketingowcy ! Podstawowe pytanie to : KTO ZA TYM STOI i KOMU TO SŁUŻY !!!  :smile: 

 P.S. Zauważyłem dopisek o szkodliwości i dymie. 
*Rom-Kom
* A "zaciągnąłeś" się kiedyś dymem z wrzuconej do ognia wełny ? Włókna bazaltowe czy krzemowe nie wydzielają dymu ale lepiszcza użyte do produkcji już tak.  Po drugie, odnoszenie obecnych pianek OK do niewiadomego pochodzenia i typu pianek sprzed 20 lat nie jest aktualne. W piankach OK nie występują gazy ( są wypełnione wyłącznie powietrzem ) które znacznie podnoszą szkodliwość dymu podczas palenia. Żeby było jasne. Inhalacja dymem podczas pożaru ( z czego by nie pochodził ) nie jest szczególnie rozsądna ale może po prostu, jako wykonawca zalecaj poszycie poddasza dwiema warstwami płyty ognioodpornej. Oczywiście dla wełny również. Robisz tak czy nie ? I przy okazji... co masz na myśli pisząc o obniżeniu trwałości budynku w kontekście izolacji z pianki OK ? Z moich doświadczeń to widziałem ( i naprawiałem ) już, nadgnitą, więźbę ocieploną wełną domów wykonanych kilka lat temu. Masz jakieś informacje, ewentualnie wlasne doświadczenia które potwierdzają Twoje zastrzeżenia o negatywnym wpływie pianki OK na drewno i inne elementy budowlane ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Plusfoto, podałeś jak na razie jeden argument. "To tak jakbyście starali się namówić kogoś kto jeździ mercedesem aby się przesiadł do fiata." I tu tkwi sedno. Ta oferta jest skierowana do ludzi albo z kasą, albo niezorientowanych za co tak na prawdę płacą. Tylko wytłumacz czemu nie wybrać lepszej izolacji jaką jest aerożel?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
>  P.S. Zauważyłem dopisek o szkodliwości i dymie. 
> *Rom-Kom
> * A "zaciągnąłeś" się kiedyś dymem z wrzuconej do ognia wełny ? Włókna bazaltowe czy krzemowe nie wydzielają dymu ale lepiszcza użyte do produkcji już tak.  Po drugie, odnoszenie obecnych pianek OK do niewiadomego pochodzenia i typu pianek sprzed 20 lat nie jest aktualne. W piankach OK nie występują gazy ( są wypełnione wyłącznie powietrzem ) które znacznie podnoszą szkodliwość dymu podczas palenia. Żeby było jasne. Inhalacja dymem podczas pożaru ( z czego by nie pochodził ) nie jest szczególnie rozsądna ale może po prostu, jako wykonawca zalecaj poszycie poddasza dwiema warstwami płyty ognioodpornej. Oczywiście dla wełny również. Robisz tak czy nie ? I przy okazji... co masz na myśli pisząc o obniżeniu trwałości budynku w kontekście izolacji z pianki OK ? Z moich doświadczeń to widziałem ( i naprawiałem ) już, nadgnitą, więźbę ocieploną wełną domów wykonanych kilka lat temu. Masz jakieś informacje, ewentualnie wlasne doświadczenia które potwierdzają Twoje zastrzeżenia o negatywnym wpływie pianki OK na drewno i inne elementy budowlane ?
> Pozdrawiam


Nie zaciągałem się dymem z wełny bo... ona nie chce się palić  :big grin:  Miejscowo wypala się lepiszcze ale to tak w małej ilości że raczej nie zaszkodzi.
Pianka poliuretanowa to poliuretan w powiedzmy 95% a reszta to dodatki. Każdy poliuretan paląc się wydziela fosgen - czy to ten 20lat temu czy ten dziś. Nie ma różnicy. Inhalacja dymem zawsze jest groźna dla życia ale inhalacja dymem z dodatkiem gazu bojowego stosowanego podczas lWŚ to chyba jeszcze gorsze.

Jesli chodzi o podwójną płytę to w budownictwie indywidualnym nie jest obowiązkowa. Ale gdybym miał nad głową piankę to pewnie i ze trzy płyty bym dał. 

To przewiewanie wełny tak szkodliwe dla "energetyczności"  jest zbawienne dla więźby. Nie widziałem jeszcze dobrze zrobionego dachu wielospadowego z koszami, narożami, lukarnami i oknami dachowymi z pełnym deskowaniem! Nie widziałem bo nie byłem na robotach po naszym forumowym koledze Andrzeju Wilhelmim. Tylko u niego widziałem (na fotkach) dobrze zwentylowany dach! Reszta to "wentylacja" przez przewiewanie wełny! I tylko dlatego ze wełna przewiewa to odprowadza wilgoć z więźby i ze samej wełny. Oczywiście zabiera te parę kWh/rok... ale wolałbym stracić nawet 100zł na sezon wywianej energii niż za 10lat wymienić cały dach! Większość inwestorów liczy teoretyczne straty przy ekstremalnych warunkach - tem wew +20*C a zew. -20*C czyli delta 40* - takie warunki tylko na Syberii!!! Normalnie liczymy straty 0,00nic. Ale dla Energooszczędniaków Upasywnionych to i tak jest dużo!
Ekstremizm nie jest dobrze widziany w żadnej dziedzinie - tu też nie. Zdrowy rozsądek górą.

----------


## mat3006

> Nie zaciągałem się dymem z wełny bo... ona nie chce się palić  
>  Pianka poliuretanowa to poliuretan w powiedzmy 95% a reszta to dodatki.


... No to fajnie, bo pianka OK wysokiej jakości, o klasyfikacji E - również nie chce się palić. Jakoś tak ,cholercia, sama gaśnie  :smile:  
 Do rozpalania ogniska jej nie użyjesz ( szczerze to pierwszy raz sięz tym spotykam ). Może czas osobiście sprawdzić jak się zmieniła technologia pianek od 20 lat ? Szczególnie wrażliwi na zagrożenie pożarowe moga zastosować zabezpieczające preparaty p.poż.
 Nieco się również mylisz jeżeli chodzi o skład pianki. To co widać to 98 % powietrze. Reszta to poliuretan z dodatkami, w tym utrudniającymi palenie.
Co do *gazu BOJOWEGO i to z I WW* !!! Mylisz się, podczas spalania poliuretanu, nie wydziela się fosgen ( COCl2 ) ale cyjanowodór ( HCN ). Przyznaję,jest toksyczny ale nie w takim stopniu jak próbujesz to przedstawić. Do czasu, aż zagrożeniem będzie dym z żarzącej się pianki dachowej zdążysz się wystarczająco nałykać dymu z pianek tapicerskich czy wykładzin.
Jezeli nie wierzysz i chcesz się sam przekonać jak to jest z palnością pianki OK to mogę Ci przesłać kilka próbek do testów. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> A tym, co wmawiają, że wszystko się spali a wełna zostanie przyznaję rację. Tylko po co ona ma zostać i do czego miałaby się później nadać?


Chroni przed szybkim rozprzestrzenianiem sie ognia? daje te dodatkowe sekundy-minuty na ucieczkę?

----------


## miloszenko

Ale jak się musi palić żeby minuty były potrzebne do ewakuacji?

Znaczy jak wszystkie windy w tym dwupoziomowym budynku nie będą działać?

My tu o wierzowcach rozmawiamy czy co?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ... No to fajnie, bo pianka OK wysokiej jakości, o klasyfikacji E - również nie chce się palić. Jakoś tak ,cholercia, sama gaśnie  
>  Do rozpalania ogniska jej nie użyjesz ( szczerze to pierwszy raz sięz tym spotykam ). Może czas osobiście sprawdzić jak się zmieniła technologia pianek od 20 lat ? Szczególnie wrażliwi na zagrożenie pożarowe moga zastosować zabezpieczające preparaty p.poż.
>  Nieco się również mylisz jeżeli chodzi o skład pianki. To co widać to 98 % powietrze. Reszta to poliuretan z dodatkami, w tym utrudniającymi palenie.
> Co do *gazu BOJOWEGO i to z I WW* !!! Mylisz się, podczas spalania poliuretanu, nie wydziela się fosgen ( COCl2 ) ale cyjanowodór ( HCN ). Przyznaję,jest toksyczny ale nie w takim stopniu jak próbujesz to przedstawić. Do czasu, aż zagrożeniem będzie dym z żarzącej się pianki dachowej zdążysz się wystarczająco nałykać dymu z pianek tapicerskich czy wykładzin.
> Jezeli nie wierzysz i chcesz się sam przekonać jak to jest z palnością pianki OK to mogę Ci przesłać kilka próbek do testów. 
> Pozdrawiam


Znam pojęcia -materiał palny, samogasnacy. To ze jest samogasnacy to nie znaczy że nie jest palny! Na rozpałkę się nie nadaje ale na porządne "rozhajcowanie" to już tak! Zresztą styropian tez jest samogasnacy a w ognisku pięknie sie pali!

Jakie preparaty polecasz do zabezpieczenia pianki przeciw palności? Jaki to preparat powoduje niepalność pianki?

95% wagowo pianki to poliuretan, reszta to dodatki

Nie wiem dokładnie co wydziela się podczas spalania pianki ale zaufałem Wikipedii a tam piszą że fosgen... a fosgen był stosowny jako gaz bojowy!
Za Wikipedią: 

"Zastosowanie fosgenu upowszechniło się w ciągu XIX w. wraz z rozwojem przemysłu barwników syntetycznych. Stężenie 0,1 g fosgenu w 1 m³ powietrza powoduje nagły zgon, stąd niegdyś (I wojna światowa) był wykorzystywany jako gaz bojowy na polu walki, stanowiąc przyczynę ok. 80% zgonów spowodowanych przez gazy bojowe. Po raz pierwszy został użyty jako bojowy środek trujący w formie gazu przez Francję i Niemcy w czasie I wojny światowej w 1915 roku.
 Stosowany jest w syntezie związków organicznych, w przemyśle farmaceutycznym, przy produkcji barwników oraz tworzyw sztucznych, np. poliwęglanów, pianki poliuretanowej."

I dalej za Wikipedią:


*Pożar Kombinatu gastronomicznego "Kaskada"* - pożar, do jakiego doszło rano, 27 kwietnia 1981 roku w Szczecinie. W wyniku pożaru zniszczeniu uległ gmach Kaskady (daw. niem. _Haus Ponath_). Życie straciło 14 osób, w tym 6 uczniów zespołu Szkół Gastronomicznych w Szczecinie, zebranych na praktykach.
*Katastrofa*

 Dnia 27 kwietnia 1981 tuż przed godziną 8 rano (pożar zauważono o  7.5 :cool:  podczas sprzątania położonej na parterze "Kaskady" Sali  Kapitańskiej doszło do wybuchu pożaru,  który objął błyskawicznie wszystkie 4 kondygnacje. Spośród 21  zgromadzonych w budynku w chwili wybuchu pożaru (o tej porze na swoich  stanowiskach powinno znajdować się 41 osób, ale 20 spóźniło się) zginęło  7 pracowników i 6 uczniów Szkoły Gastronomicznej na praktyce (zatrutych  fosgenem wydzielającym się podczas spalania tworzyw sztucznych  - zginęli w ciągu sześciu sekund) – uratowało się 5 osób z parteru i  piwnic, i jedna z górnych, która wyszła na zewnątrz budynku przez okno  (zabrał ją z zewnętrznego parapetu okiennego przejeżdżający obok  przypadkiem podnośnik). Na szczęście do pożaru nie doszło w nocy, kiedy  to w "Kaskadzie" bawiło się kilkaset gości, których obsługiwał  dwustuosobowy personel. Podczas pożaru temperatura była tak wysoka, że  na samochodach strażackich stojących 50 metrów dalej łuszczył się  lakier, paliły się również samochody osobowe zaparkowane pod "Kaskadą"

Bardzo dziękuję za próbki do testów - pianki mam pod dostatkiem bo sam ją stosuję ale w dużo mniejszych ilościach. Zwykła pianka pistoletowa to też pianka poliuretanowa! ...dodam jeszcze że "pumeks" kosmetyczny to tez poliuretan! Line-X stosowany natryskowo (np. w  Hilux'ach) to też poliuretan. 

Może chcesz próbkę Line-X? Mogę przesłać  :wink: 

I na koniec małe pytanie: Jaka reakcja chemiczna w piance powoduje wydzielanie się "powietrza" które to spienia tą piankę? Bo powietrze (pod ciśnieniem) doprowadzane do pistoletu potrzebne jest tylko do wyrzutu komponentów z pistoletu. Dalej pianka rośnie pod wpływem reakcji chemicznych... które powoduję wydzielenie się powietrza??? hmm... dziwna ta chemia...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ale jak się musi palić żeby minuty były potrzebne do ewakuacji?
> 
> Znaczy jak wszystkie windy w tym dwupoziomowym budynku nie będą działać?
> 
> My tu o wierzowcach rozmawiamy czy co?


nie o wieżowcach tylko o tym że zaczerpniesz dwa łyki powietrza z dymem z pianki i padniesz sztywny!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom ... pianka za płytą w czasie pożaru będzie się jedynie przez 15,30 .... 90min wyprażać, w przypadku wełny wyprażanie następuje w niewiele wyższej temperaturze lecz w skali pożaru 1000 nie mającej znaczenia 140-170/240-270. Użytkujących piankę chronić trzeba przed nierozgarniętymi domorosłymi wykonawcami g/k do których pewnie się zaliczasz.


  Możesz przetłumaczyć na polski?

 ...jedyne pocieszenie w tym ze i tak za niedługo pokasujesz swoje posty by śladu nie było  :wink: 

edit: a pamietasz swój post... szło to jakoś tak że pianka to trumna z trzech stron dla krokwi tylko wieka brak... no ale nie znajdę tego bo posty pokasowałeś  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

No ale najpierw musi przypalić karton gipsy mam w najgorszym wypadku 5m do okna na co ja mam czekać żeby ten dym wdychac?

----------


## Rom-Kon

Flash muszę przyznać że masz rację z tą płytą. Pianka jest za płytą ale w budownictwie indywidualnym nie licz na więcej niż 15min (pewnie jeszcze mniej) odporności ogniowej. Płyty fire i cała technologia fire u nas w budownictwie indywidualnym to jeszcze rzadkość. Ja w swojej karierze stosowałem tylko dwa razy.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> No ale najpierw musi przypalić karton gipsy mam w najgorszym wypadku 5m do okna na co ja mam czekać żeby ten dym wdychac?


Pogadamy jak będziesz ratował swoje dziecko ze sypialni obok... wtedy te 5m to moze być to aż 5 metrów!

----------


## compi

Chyba zdecydowana większość pożarów zaczyna się od komina. Tam dałbym przy piance nie kilka centymetrów izolacji p.poż. a przynajmniej metr. Bo wyobraźnia podpowiada mi, że pianka może się nie pali, ale znika w oczach przy większej temperaturze, a to już samo w sobie pozwala się rozwinąć płomieniom. Wełna za to trzyma fason. Gdy ona się poddaje to zazwyczaj nie ma czego i kogo już ratować.

----------


## mat3006

Widzę, że pianka to, dla Ciebie, wszystko jedno. Czy montażowa, czy zwykła ZK, czy wysokiej jakości OtwartoKomórkowa.
Nie mam czasu na wklejanki dlatego po kolei:
  W żadnym z przytoczonych przez Ciebie linków nie jest napisane, że produktem spalania PU jest fosgen. Co więcej. Tam padają stwierdzenia o zatruciach dymem z TWORZYW SZTUCZNYCH. To jest dla Ciebie podstawą do wnioskowania, że przyczyną był poliuretan ? A gdzie winyl którego jest znacznie więcej dookoła nas czy styren ? Synteza to zupełnie co innego niż spalanie, Natomiast co jest produktem spalania PU podane jest tutaj. I to jasno zarazem tłumaczące gdzie jest główna przyczyna zatruć dymem podczas pożarów. Nikt nie straszy gazami bojowymi i nie nadinterpretowuj swoich informacji bo nie dają podstawy. Gdyby była choć cząstka prawdy to ten produkt nie miałby prawa zaistnieć na rynku budowlanym i tyle. Jeżeli chodzi o zagrożenie pożarowe i tworzywa sztuczne to zacznij od rozejrzenia się dookoła. Chcesz się zabepieczyć pożarowo to zrezygnuj we wnętrzu z drewna, palnych wykładzin, mebli tapicerowanych itp. I tak bezpiecznie pożarowo możesz żyć na betonie lub wykładzinach obiektowych p.poż, śpiąc na materacu z granulatu wełny mineralnej, obszytej np. kocem azbestowym, wśród stalowych lub szklanych mebli, pod dachem z 60 cm wełny ( bo za chwilę tyle trzeba będzie ) poszytej podwójnie GKF-em i jeszcze moze pomalowanej farbą p.poż. Da się. 
  Zanim dojdzie do przepalenia się płyt g/k i to zwykłych, w jednej warstwie to materiały wykończeniowe i meble które mamy dookoła wyprodukują tyle dymu, że 5m to bedzie 100 i więcej metrów.  Zanim ogień dotrze do pianki ( czy wełny, bez różnicy ) to wszystko to co masz dookoła paląc się "upiecze lub uwędzi" Cię 10 razy. Zarazem, jeżeli wyrzucisz z wnętrza rzeczy palne to zniknie ryzyko pożaru skalowego. Proste. Myślenie jest najtańsze. Jeżeli zakładasz, że zabraknie Ci czasu na ewakuację to po prostu zastosuj systemy ostrzegawcze lub aktywne. Kilka czujek i wcześnie ostrzeżony, z rodziną bedziesz z zewnątrz bezpiecznie obserwował akcję błyskawicznie powiadomionych strażaków.
Oczywiście Przezornie Zawsze Ubezpieczony. 

  W rejonie przewodów spalinowych kominów TRADYCYJNYCH sam polecam zastosowanie okładziny separującej i zabezpieczającej ze sprasowanej ( tzw. kominkowej ) wełny mineralnej. Zaprawa zawsze może się "wypalić" i rozszczelnić. Zawsze również namawiam aby stosowana była pianka certyfikowana pod względem klasyfikacji zachowania ogniowego czyli E. Wprawdzie, jako przegroda, wraz z płytą g/k klasyfikację B (s1,d0) mają również pianki klasyfikowane jako F i spełniają założenia NRO ale jest ważne jak się będzie zachowywała sam na sam z ogniem. Ja stosuję wyłącznie tą która ma klasę E i rzeczywiste zachowanie podczas prób to potwierdza.
 Pianki montażowe mają tyle wspólnego z pianką OK co w nazwie i udział poliuretanu. To są PIANKI ZAMKNIĘTOKOMÓRKOWE. Nie będę sie rozpisywał na temat róznic. Jeżeli naprawdę chcesz znać różnicę to poświęć więcej czasu na przestudiowanie wątka ( i równoległego ) lub wprost zapytaj.
 Wtedy, być moze zrozumiesz dlaczego całkowicie inaczej zachowa się drewno pokryte pianką ZK a zupełnie inaczej pianką OK.
  Wątpię czy to zrobisz bo to jest kwestia nastawienia a moze doświadczeń sprzed 20 lat. Być może te kawałki pianki których używałeś do rozpalania ogniska miały przeznaczenie bojowe i były nasączone gazami z I WW  :smile:  Reszta, dostepnych w każdej formie dla potrzeb budownictwa i meblarstwa po prostu nie jest ! Pisać każdy może. Nawet rzeczy nie mające nic wspólnego z prawdą.
  Na koniec. Całkowicie różne są procesy spieniania pianek ZK i pianek OK. Ponieważ dyskusja jest o OK dlatego, wbrew metodom stosowanym przez INNYCH ( wiadomo o kogo chodzi ) nie mieszaj pojęć. Pianka OK jest wynikiem reakcji chemiczno-temperaturowej dwóch składników której produktem gazowym są: para wodna i dwutlenek węgla. Te dwa czynniki powodują spienienie i powstanie otwartej struktury.
 BTW: Jeszcze raz. Synteza to zupełnie co innego niż spalanie. Polecam Wikipedię.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Uprawiasz czarnowidztwo i to w najgorszym wydaniu.


I oby się nigdy nie sprawdziło!!!

Większe czarnowidztwo uprawiają inspektorzy BHP bo "widzą" że ktoś może spaść z rusztowania a przecież wystarczy trochę uważać i nic się nie stanie.
To samo strażacy... gaśnice... drogi ewakuacyjne... ograniczenie materiałów palnych... i po co to? Wystarczy uważać by się nie zapaliło! 

Dla mnie kretyństwem są kraty w oknach. Chronienie mienia kosztem ciągłego narażania życia swojego i innych domowników.

A wracając do pianki... to oby przepisy za lat parę się nie zmieniły w tej kwestii tak jak się zmieniły odnośnie styropianu. 20lat temu kładłem styropian do 16 piętra (bo nie mieliśmy wyższych budynków  :wink: ) dziś ze względów p.poż jest to zabronione! Do któregoś metra (nie pamiętam którego - już nie robię w tym więc nie muszę pamiętać)  styropian (samogasnący!!!) a wyżej niepalna wełna. Dlaczego? Jakieś czarnowidztwo? A może spisek producentów wełny?

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
 Styropian, nawet klasy E, w odróżnieniu od pianki "płynie" czyli po prostu się topi i zamienia w płynny polistyren. Zachodzi wtedy utrata powierzchniowej aktywności retardantów i po prostu się pali. Pianka się nie topi tylko zżarza powierzchniowo a retardanty cały czas działają. Dlatego, w odróżnieniu od styropianu, można piankę stosować nad ciągami ewakuacyjnymi. Możliwe, że zajdą zmiany jeżeli chodzi o styropian na elewacjach. Przyczyną jest znaczny ( 3-5 razy w stosunku do wczesniej wykonanych badań i testów dla gr. 5 cm ) wzrost grubości styropianu i możliwość wytapiania się znacznych ilości polistyrenu, która jest główną przyczyną utrzymywania się ognia, w tym pod warstwą wierzchnią BSO. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

Pianka pianką vs wełna .. lambda to lambda, a co wyjdzie z tego czyli U ... w ścianie to jest inna inszość.
To jak winić wełnę w ścianie 3W że kotwy stalowe nagle zmieniając U ściany z 0,4 na 0,55 . przez 4,5 kotwy m^2 ..

Dom przechodzi test szczelności i ucina się wszystkie spekulacje pisałem ile wzrasta ilość wat ... przy jakiej wymianie ...
ile wat . 
Koniec końców i tak brał bym EPS'a grafitowego... skąd on lepiej izoluje ? ponieważ zatrzymuje poważnie promieniowanie podczerwone.
1,7zł -2zł za cm to nie 3,5 czy więcej .

http://annethornearchitects.blogspot.co.uk/ straszne przeciągi w tej słomie ...

----------


## Tomek W

> Witam,
>  Styropian, nawet klasy E, w odróżnieniu od pianki "płynie" czyli po prostu się topi i zamienia w płynny polistyren. Zachodzi wtedy utrata powierzchniowej aktywności retardantów i po prostu się pali. Pianka się nie topi tylko zżarza powierzchniowo a retardanty cały czas działają. Dlatego, w odróżnieniu od styropianu, można piankę stosować nad ciągami ewakuacyjnymi. Możliwe, że zajdą zmiany jeżeli chodzi o styropian na elewacjach. Przyczyną jest znaczny ( 3-5 razy w stosunku do wczesniej wykonanych badań i testów dla gr. 5 cm ) wzrost grubości styropianu i możliwość wytapiania się znacznych ilości polistyrenu, która jest główną przyczyną utrzymywania się ognia, w tym pod warstwą wierzchnią BSO. 
> Pozdrawiam


Klasa E oznacza tylko tyle, że wyrób tej klasy, np. styropian, albo PU – zawierające określone retardanty, nie zapali się, gdy działa na niego tzw. mały płomień (o wielkości porównywalnej z zapałką lub zapalniczką).
Ale pod wpływem większego ognia (większy płomień, wyższa temperatura otoczenia)zarówno pianka, jak i styropian się zapalą. Różnice w samym mechanizmie spalania nie mają tu nic do rzeczy. 

*Na drogach komunikacji ogólnej służącym celom ewakuacji, stosowanie materiałów i wyrobów budowlanych łatwo zapalnych jest zabronione !* (§ 258.2 Warunków Technicznych). A wyroby klasy „E” są wyrobami łatwo zapalnymi (patrz – Warunki Techniczne Dział VI Bezpieczeństwo pożarowe i Załącznik Nr 3 1. Palność materiałów (wyrobów) budowlanych). I nie tylko „E”, bo nawet wyżej klasyfikowane: D-s2,d0   D-s3,d0   D-s2,d1   D-s3,d1    D-s2, d2   D-s3,d2 .

----------


## Pulse

Planuje ocieplic poddasze pianka. Pytanie co z krokwiami? Wypelniajac przestrzen miedzy krokwiami piana i pozostawiajac krokwie mam mostek, co na nie znowu piana czy styropian lub plyty typu kingspan (koszmarnie drogie)

----------


## mat3006

> Planuje ocieplic poddasze pianka. Pytanie co z krokwiami? Wypelniajac przestrzen miedzy krokwiami piana i pozostawiajac krokwie mam mostek, co na nie znowu piana czy styropian lub plyty typu kingspan (koszmarnie drogie)


Nie wiem czy odpowiedź jest jeszcze oczekiwana ale mimo wszystko odpiszę.
Krokwie standardowo, jeżeli poniżej krokwi jest wykonany ruszt, pokrywa się pianką o grubości 5 cm ( tzw. przelanie ). Wygląda to jak żeberka wystające nieco do dołu.
Pozdrawiam:
Sławek

----------


## robo_23

Witajcie, 
Ja chyba nie mam innego wyboru aniżeli ocieplić mieszkalne poddasze pianką. Otóż podczas przygotowywania poddasza do mieszkania dałem wełnę 20cm, ale okazało się podczas mieszkania że to za mało, nie chcę zrywać kartongipsu ze skosów i sufitów, a dołożyć wełny nie idzie. Dach jest zadeskowany pokryty papą a na to dachówka. Cały budynek był ukończony w latach 50-tych, więźba była robiona samodzielnie bo dziadek miał tartak i krokwie są w przekroju kwadratu 20cm x 20cm. Moje pytanie jest takie czy można metodą zalewową dać piankę pomiędzy kartongips a wełnę, czy nie wypchnie regipsów, jaką pianę zastosować zamkniętą czy otwartą, czy wełna da wystarczającą warstwę oddychającą przy deskowaniu, czy tak nie można tego zrobić. Jeśli ktoś zna dobrych fachowców z wielkopolski to proszę o namiary.

----------


## slado

Witam szanownych forumowiczów.
Tydzień trawiłem cały wątek i nadal mam wątpliwości jaką metodą ocieplić moje poddasze.
Konstrukcja jest taka:
- dachówka ceramiczna (jeszcze nie położona)
- łaty/kontrłaty
- papa
- pełne deskowanie
- krokwie 18x8
- krokwie koszowe i grzbietowe 24x18

Pod dachem strop żelbetowy lity na całej powierzchni na którym będzie zabudowana GK jakaś część raczej użytkowa niż mieszkalna.
Ta "wykrojona" z poddasza część będzie ścianką pionową przy skosach oddalona od kolankowej około 1m (dach 30' przy kolankowej tylko 0,5m).
Docelowo, kiedyś będzie WM z rekuperacją dolnej części budynku (pod stropem).
Poddasze na dziś wygląda tak:



Na zdjęciu tego jeszcze nie ma ale przestrzeń między krokwiami została obita pionowymi deseczkami do murłaty od strony zewnętrznej (przeciw gryzoniom i skrzydlatym).
Z uwagi na brak możliwości zapewnienia szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskami - patrz jak krokwie zamykają przestrzenie względem krokwi koszowych/grzbietowych - nie mam możliwości wentylowania konstrukcji drewnianej i ocieplenia.
CO ZROBIĆ, by żyć zdrowo, nie przemarzać i nie przepłacać za ogrzewanie?
Ostatecznie zerwać papę i położyć membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną od góry mogę, nie ma jeszcze położonej dachówki. Ale to jest ostateczność i do wykonania wtedy, gdy nie będzie innej rady.
Z pośród ponad 800 postów w tym wątku może 5% było wartościowych merytorycznie. Proszę zatem o odpowiedzi w temacie mych wątpliwości bo nasycenie U, p.poż lambdą itp jest wystarczające. Koszty owszem mają znaczenie, ale nie są jedynym kryterium.
Póki co, u mnie pianka OK wygrywa z całą resztą metod ocieplenia tej konstrukcji ale wątpliwości jest co nie miara.

----------


## stefan_ems

> Witam szanownych forumowiczów.
> Tydzień trawiłem cały wątek i nadal mam wątpliwości jaką metodą ocieplić moje poddasze.
> ... wątpliwości jest co nie miara.


Podpinam się pod ten post, bo jestem w podobnej sytuacji, tylko zamiast papy bedzie membrana.
Koniecznie daj znać co postanowiłeś i dlaczego.
Pzdr.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam szanownych forumowiczów.
> Tydzień trawiłem cały wątek i nadal mam wątpliwości jaką metodą ocieplić moje poddasze.
> Konstrukcja jest taka:
> - dachówka ceramiczna (jeszcze nie położona)
> - łaty/kontrłaty
> - papa
> - pełne deskowanie
> - krokwie 18x8
> - krokwie koszowe i grzbietowe 24x18
> ...





> Podpinam się pod ten post, bo jestem w podobnej sytuacji, tylko zamiast papy bedzie membrana.
> Koniecznie daj znać co postanowiłeś i dlaczego.
> Pzdr.


A może zrobić tak jak 99% ludzi czyli wełna? Dachy ocieplone wełną stoją już od co najmniej 50lat. Technologia sprawdzona i stale udoskonalana, materiały coraz lepsze... ale to jest wątek o pianie. Mogę najwyżej dać namiary na firmę od piany. Ale czy ja jako "poddaszowiec" chciałbym wejść z zabudową po pianie? Jeśli mam inną robotę to absolutnie nie no chyba że bieda przyciśnie to nie ma innego wyjścia...

----------


## slado

> A może zrobić tak jak 99% ludzi czyli wełna? Dachy ocieplone wełną stoją już od co najmniej 50lat. Technologia sprawdzona i stale udoskonalana, materiały coraz lepsze... ale to jest wątek o pianie. Mogę najwyżej dać namiary na firmę od piany. Ale czy ja jako "poddaszowiec" chciałbym wejść z zabudową po pianie? Jeśli mam inną robotę to absolutnie nie no chyba że bieda przyciśnie to nie ma innego wyjścia...


Ok, a co z wentylacją desek i ocieplenia, bo ta w tym przypadku jest głównym problemem... ?
Czy jedynym wyjściem jest zerwanie papy i w to miejsce położenie membrany wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej na deski?
Przy takim rozwiązaniu można by dać wełnę pod same deski likwidując zbędną w tym przypadku pustkę powietrzną.
Jeśli poszycie miałoby oddychać na zewnątrz to rzeczywiście pianka OK jest zbytkiem. Ma to sens?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Czy jedynym wyjściem jest zerwanie papy i w to miejsce położenie membrany wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej na deski?
> Przy takim rozwiązaniu można by dać wełnę pod same deski likwidując zbędną w tym przypadku pustkę powietrzną.


Nie są to moje słowa, cytuję tu najlepszego doradcę od dachów - jeśli deski to po co membrana. 
Położenie membrany na deski i tak Ci nic nie da. Musisz zapewnić szczelinę, wlot i wylot.

----------


## zeusrulez

Nie masz jeszcze dachówki, więc skocz do działu dachy i podpytaj albo poszukaj Pana A. Wilhelmi, Pana Jana, oraz tomraider, jak wykonać wentylacje tego dachu. Są odpowiednie kratki wentylacyjne i wiem, że p. Andrzej takie na 100% używa, bo nie raz pokazywał tu na forum. ale jak to montuje nie wnikałem, to nie moja branża . . .

żebyś wiedział o czym mowa. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6122906

----------


## slado

> Podpinam się pod ten post, bo jestem w podobnej sytuacji, tylko zamiast papy bedzie membrana.
> Koniecznie daj znać co postanowiłeś i dlaczego.
> Pzdr.


Witaj.
Podjąłem decyzję i jeśli moje rozwiązanie znajdzie akceptację to zostawiam deski i papę ale zamiast pianki będzie jednak tradycyjna wełna.
Ważniejszym od wszelkich nowinek, szczelności itp jest wentylacja dachu. W tym poście jest moja wstępna przymiarka do rozwiązania problemów.
Lubię grzyby ale nad głową nie chcę ich mieć na stałe. W dodatku jakieś niezdrowe szczepy  :no:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witaj.
> Podjąłem decyzję i jeśli moje rozwiązanie znajdzie akceptację to zostawiam deski i papę ale zamiast pianki będzie jednak tradycyjna wełna.
> Ważniejszym od wszelkich nowinek, szczelności itp jest wentylacja dachu. W tym poście jest moja wstępna przymiarka do rozwiązania problemów.
> Lubię grzyby ale nad głową nie chcę ich mieć na stałe. W dodatku jakieś niezdrowe szczepy


Oj nie dobrze! teraz pianowcy rzucą się na nas że im tu wrogą propagandę siejemy, dywersję czy inny sabotaż i to w ich wątku! Trzeba wycofać się na z góry upatrzone pozycje czyli taktyczne i techniczne zejście z oczu  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

Piany, sytyropiany, i inne wynalazki mogą być.
Tylko czemu mam płacić za iluzję piany 250 i więcej za m^3 jak to jest identico co marketowy EPS lambda 0,04 W/mK.
Jak cena tego będzie koło 30zł za 20cm biorę. 
A tak dyskusja się kończy. 
Znając wełnę, jej za i przeciw, badając dokładnie problem uważam i ogłaszam iż nie ma się co biedzić innym materiałem.

----------


## bitoff

Panowie, zastanawiam się nad ociepleniem dachu i wstępnie jestem za pianką.
Podobno w tym temacie są domy po termowizji ( http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=litrowy ) ( wełna i piana )  Niestety nie mogłem się doszukać .... 700 podstron to trochę 
Może ktoś się bardziej orientuje na której stronie to jest? Poczytałem także trochę i jest wielu za i przeciw pianie. Może jakieś podsumowanie ? 
U mnie dach jest - dachówka ceramiczna + folia... na to chcę dać pianę, będzie dobrze?

----------


## bitoff

Ok, trochę już poczytałem. Natrafiłem dodatkowo na Thermocel czy EkoFiber. Przy moim dachu czyli: Dachówka + Folia ( bez deskowania ) który system według Was byłby najlepszy - wełna, piana czy ekofiber? Kąt nachylenia dachu mam 35 stopni, poddasze użytkowe.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Ok, trochę już poczytałem. Natrafiłem dodatkowo na Thermocel czy EkoFiber. Przy moim dachu czyli: Dachówka + Folia ( bez deskowania ) który system według Was byłby najlepszy - wełna, piana czy ekofiber? Kąt nachylenia dachu mam 35 stopni, poddasze użytkowe.


czy ekofiber nie usiądzie w skosach ?

----------


## bitoff

a więc tak... piana pęka, wełna osiada i znika, ekofiber wynalazek.... a może by tak styropian? macie jakieś doświadczenia? czemu ocieplenie styropianem nie jest popularne?




> Styropian
> 
> Wszystkie otwory i przegrody są miejscami strat ciepła, dlatego izolacja musi być wykonana kompleksowo na wszystkich przegrodach. Dach jest drugą w kolejności najbardziej narażoną na straty ciepła przegrodą, przez nią ucieka około 30% całego ciepła. Warto więc stosować odpowiednie materiały termoizolacyjne. Z pozoru wydaję się że najlepszymi materiałami są wełna i celuloza, ale okazuję się że styropian jest lepszy. Styropian ma bardzo dobre właściwości termoizolacyjne: jest samogasnący oraz nie podatny na działanie wilgoci czy opadów atmosferycznych. Można go stosować na dachach płaskich lub skośnych, przy nowopowstałych obiektach czy przy modernizacjach istniejących.





> Charakterystyka produktu:
> 
> bardzo dobre właściwości izolacyjne w niskich temperaturach oraz w środowisku o wysokiej wilgotności. Można go montować o każdej porze roku, bez względu na wilgotność powietrza i temperaturę;
> naturalna hydrofobowość - nie nasiąka wodą;
> mały ciężar płyt – ułatwia to transport na plac budowy i montaż;
> żywotność (odporność na starzenie się);
> odporność na bakterie, pleśnie i grzyby;
> niska paroprzepuszczalność;
> możliwość zastosowania zarówno do dachów nowych jak i modernizowanych.

----------


## zeusrulez

> wełna osiada i znika


jak źle zrobisz to i nawet wyjedzie za murbelkę. 
ale po to zalecamy kupić lepszą wełnę i użyć dodatkowo sznurków mimo iż producenci mówią, że już nie trzeba. 
"i znika" jak dopuścisz do zawilgocenia, chociaż ja bym tego słowa nie użył 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zeusrulez

jest to czysty marketing. Nie jestem malkontentem styropianu, uważam go za produkt b. dobry ale do stosowania gdzie indziej. 
"oraz nie podatny na działanie wilgoci" ufffff zdziwiłby się ten który to pisał  :wink:

----------


## mat3006

> Witam szanownych forumowiczów.
> Tydzień trawiłem cały wątek i nadal mam wątpliwości jaką metodą ocieplić moje poddasze.
> Konstrukcja jest taka:
> - dachówka ceramiczna (jeszcze nie położona)
> - łaty/kontrłaty
> - papa
> - pełne deskowanie
> - krokwie 18x8
> - krokwie koszowe i grzbietowe 24x18
> ...


Witam,
 Opisany dach jest klasycznym przypadkiem dla zastosowania pianki OK. Bez żadnej szczeliny, natrysk bezpośrednio na deskowanie. W przypadku zastosowania wełny niezbędne będzie wykonanie szczeliny wentylacyjnej, z gwarantowanym przepływem suszącego strumienia powietrza. No to trzeba bardzo uważnie rozwiązać w kalenicy itd. Porównywane są ceny pianki vs. wełna ale nikt nie bierze pod uwagę o ile więcej trzeba dopłacić w formie odpowiedniej jakości dodatkó aby ten układ (izolacja wełną) funkcjonował w miarę prawidłowo.
 Z powodu zaangażowania w wiele zdarzeń o charakterze promocyjnym nie zaglądałem jakiś czas na forum. Jeżeli będzie potrzeba bardziej szczegółowych odpowiedzi to jestem do dyspozycji.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> a więc tak... piana pęka,


 Nie wiem czy Kolega ze "szkoły" ND ale wielokrotnie, w tym i innych wątkach było poruszane i prostowane, że pękanie pianki może ( nie musi tak być ) dotyczy wyłącznie pianek ZK. Pianka OK (otwartokomórkowa) jest trwale elastyczna i ulega odkształceniom, nie pękając i kompensując nawet znaczne zmiany geometrii więźby dachowej.
 Co do styropianu, z pełnym szacunkiem dla jego efektywności/ceny to ze względu na znaczny, średni współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego (60-70), co skutkować może skierowaniem przepływu o podwyższonej zawartości pary wodnej poprzez elementy więźby i nieszczelności na styku izolacji i drewna. Daje to duże ryzyko powstawania trwałych zawilgoceń i finalnie degradacji drewna. Stara zasada: drewno powinno być otoczone materiałami o znacznie niższych współczynnikach oporu dyfuzyjnego: izolacje włókninowe, granulowane-zasypowe oraz pianki o niskim współczynniku Mi (nie umiem wstawić litery greckiej mi). Z pianek natryskowych ten warunek spełniają wyłącznie pianki OK, który dla np. Ic wynosi tylko 3,3.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

Mat czemu nie nazwiesz tego inaczej ... jako mostek dyfuzyjny.




> Z pianek natryskowych ten warunek spełniają wyłącznie pianki OK, który dla np. Ic wynosi tylko 3,3.
> Pozdrawiam


  no i właśnie tu leży problem ... = paroizolacja ... czyli niczym się to nie różni od wełny .. tylko ceną.

----------


## mat3006

> Mat czemu nie nazwiesz tego inaczej ... jako mostek dyfuzyjny.
> 
>   no i właśnie tu leży problem ... = paroizolacja ... czyli niczym się to nie różni od wełny .. tylko ceną.


  Nie będę od nowa przekopywał łopatą... Od wełny pianka różni się kluczowym dla skuteczności termoizolacyjnej parametrem. Różni się i to w stopniu, wprost, nie do pojęcia, biorąc pod uwagę jej, tak niski, opór dyfuzyjny. Co ciekawe opór ten maleje wraz z wzrostem grubości izolacji. 
  Dla cierpliwych i wnikliwych... jaki to parametr ?
Pozdrawiam

 P.S. Potrzeba stosowania paroizolacji wynika, przede wszystkim, z funkcji pomieszczenia, budowy przegrody, rodzaju zastosowanej wentylacji, strefy klimatycznej i mikroklimatycznej. Nieprawdą jest jakoby trzeba było zawsze stosować paroizolację w przypadku zastosowania pianki OK.

----------


## Elfir

Proszę nie komentować, a już na pewno nie cytować spamu, tylko zgłaszać do moderacji (przycisk trójkącika pod postem)!

----------


## autorus

Właśnie mam już zrobione piankowanie wewnątrz. I teraz pytanie jak ta piankę zabezpieczyć? Będą sufity podwieszane. Słyszałem teorie ze w ogóle nie potrzeba jej zabezpieczać, ale tez słyszałem, że dobrze by było od sufitu założyć paroizolacje.

Odnośnie pekania pianek to tez słyszałem ze może tylko pękać zamknietokomórkowa. Niedługo sprawdze to w praktyce. Tylko kto daje zk od wewnątrz, toż to bardzo drogie jest.

Poza tym nie wiem jakby miała ta pianka pękać, przecież ona jest elastyczna.

----------


## autorus

faktycznie tak by to z tego wynikało.

----------


## mat3006

> Właśnie mam już zrobione piankowanie wewnątrz. I teraz pytanie jak ta piankę zabezpieczyć? Będą sufity podwieszane. Słyszałem teorie ze w ogóle nie potrzeba jej zabezpieczać, ale tez słyszałem, że dobrze by było od sufitu założyć paroizolacje.
> 
> Odnośnie pekania pianek to tez słyszałem ze może tylko pękać zamknietokomórkowa. Niedługo sprawdze to w praktyce. Tylko kto daje zk od wewnątrz, toż to bardzo drogie jest.
> 
> Poza tym nie wiem jakby miała ta pianka pękać, przecież ona jest elastyczna.


Witam,
badania (IC) przeprowadzone ostatnio dla klimatu umiarkowanego we Francji, potwierdzają brak niezbędności stosowania paroizolacji pod pianką. Obowiązuje, dalej, stosowanie paroizolacji dla pomieszczeń o dużej emisji pary wodnej.
Pianka OK nie pęka! (jaki ładny motyw reklamowy wyszedł  :smile: ) Mam na myśli zakres możliwych i występujących w rzeczywistości odkształceń i zmian geometrii więźby. Oczywiście, zapewne znajdzie się taki który po rozerwaniu próbki będzie twierdził, że to kłamstwa marketingowe ale cóż... sorry, taki mamy klimat mentalny.
Pozdrav

----------


## autorus

trudniej już napisać nie mogłeś   :smile: 
po prostu na piankę od spodu należy dać izolację. Ja dam w suficie. Panowie z Termopianu tez mi to sugerowali.

----------


## autorus

Ok a jak zamocowałeś folie od dołu? Chodzi o to czy mogę założyć folie bezpośrednio na sufit podwieszany który będzie opuszczony względem pianki o np 0,5m?

----------


## plusfoto

> Ok a jak zamocowałeś folie od dołu? Chodzi o to  czy mogę założyć folie bezpośrednio na sufit podwieszany który będzie  opuszczony względem pianki o np 0,5m?



Z reguły tak robią. Czy to piana czy wełna to kleją do rusztu i na to płyta.

Sory ale edytowałem bo cytat mi się wkleił od kszhu a miał być twój

----------


## autorus

Od góry ? Myślałem ze pomiędzy Krokwi ami duchowymi dawałem  :smile:  ale w sumie co to  za różnica.

----------


## Aviso0

Panowie, nie wiem lub jak wolicie nie trafiłem na wypowiedzi o mostkach przy pianie ale przy ociepleniu wełną mówi się by robić to na krzyż by nie było mostków a goście od piany mówią że aplikują na membranę... tę pod dachówką grub. 15cm i to jest odpowiednik 25-25cm wełny...ale tu rodzi mi się pytanie...ja mam krokwie 20cm; wełny dał bym 20cm pomiędzy i 5 lub 10cm pod krokwie w poprzek i mostków niet!
jak zaaplikują pianę od membrany to skończą 5 cm przed ich krawędzią czyli jak na krokwie nabiję GK to będzie 5cm pustka, to też izolacja ale czy te 20cm krokwie w tym układzie nie będą mostkami...przecież nie będzie pod nimi ocieplenia... a może 20cm krokwi ma taki opór, że mostka również nie będzie?  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> ad1. 15cm piany nie spełnia normy budowlanej, i nie dostaniesz odbioru domku


Chyba że ktoś zaproponował ZK ale ja osobiście bym na to nie poszedł.



> ad2. 15 cm piany zastępuje 15 cm wełny


zgoda tylko na pewno będzie szczelniej pod warunkiem że ekipa wie co robi



> ad3. równowartość 25cm wełny to 25 cm piany


j.w.



> ad4. drewno jest zimniejsze od piany czy wełny, to zawsze będzie mostek


Tyle że z reguły przy takiej aplikacji krokwie dodatkowo też są psikane około 5 cm piany

----------


## surgi22

Może krokwie 10-12 cm  :smile:

----------


## autorus

To jest jednak temat o piance a nie o wacie.

----------


## surgi22

Czasami mam wrażenie że nie o piance tylko pianie  :big grin:

----------


## zeusrulez

> Panowie, nie wiem lub jak wolicie nie trafiłem na wypowiedzi o mostkach przy pianie ale przy ociepleniu wełną mówi się by robić to na krzyż by nie było mostków a goście od piany mówią że aplikują na membranę... tę pod dachówką grub. 15cm i to jest odpowiednik 25-25cm wełny...ale tu rodzi mi się pytanie...ja mam krokwie 20cm; wełny dał bym 20cm pomiędzy i 5 lub 10cm pod krokwie w poprzek i mostków niet!
> jak zaaplikują pianę od membrany to skończą 5 cm przed ich krawędzią czyli jak na krokwie nabiję GK to będzie 5cm pustka, to też izolacja ale czy te 20cm krokwie w tym układzie nie będą mostkami...przecież nie będzie pod nimi ocieplenia... a może 20cm krokwi ma taki opór, że mostka również nie będzie?


Jeśli masz pieniądze, zrób tak jak Adam_mk radzi w "bieda domach" 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aviso0

Nie wiem o co caman z bieda domach ale gdzie bym nie looknal to na allegro, firmy natryskujace twierdza, ze 10cm otwarto kom, to odpowiednik 18cm wełny stad moje pytanie czy 15cm piany to 27cm wełny a zatem spełnia normy'

----------


## autorus

Podziwiam zaangażowanie, pisać o 6:10 w sobotę. Heretycy jeszcze śpią   :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Podziwiam zaangażowanie, pisać o 6:10 w sobotę. Heretycy jeszcze śpią


Normalnie... nocna sesja na necie... ile razy przesiedziało się całą noc na IRC-u. Podziwiam że o 6 jeszcze nie spał  :big grin:  normalnie życie kończy się pomiędzy 5 a 6 rano. 6:05 podziwiać wytrzymałość!  :big grin:

----------


## autorus

ja to się chyba starzeje bo mi się nie chce.

----------


## combo

Człowiek wchodzi w wątek chce się dowiedzieć czegoś o pianie i nic z tego nie wynosi  :bash: .  Wydaje się że na chłopski rozum piana będzie szczelniejsza i na pewno nie będzie gorszym izolatorem od wełny. Co do wełny trzeba tego cholerstwa nawieźć, sznurować ciąć, dbać o szczelinę wentylacyjną, patrzeć na ręce "specom" czy nie wpychają skrawków. Później wejdzie mysz i wyciągnie diabelstwo, porobi tunele. Membranę gdzieś rozerwie i się zrobi z wełny mokra szmata. 
Zależy Ci na czasie, szczelności, masz małe powierzchnie do ocieplenia bierz pianę. Jesteś "oszczędny", masz dom ponad 200m2 jak hrabia bierz wełnę. 
Jedni kupują używane stemple sosnowe i je odsprzedają a inny wypożyczają szalunki systemowe. Niby efekt ten sam a jednak.

----------


## autorus

Każdy wybiera to na co go stać. Ot. Nic w ty złego nie widzę.

----------


## combo

Wracając do piany. Jak widzicie taką opcję aby zadeskować płytami OSB krokwie od spodu a następnie od góry zrobić natrysk pianką otwarto komórkową.  Krokwie mają 18 cm wysokości wiec tyle wejdzie. Na to membrana paroprzepuszczalna, łaty, kontrałaty i np blacha - panele dachowe .
W projekcie mam 30 cm wełny układanej klasycznie ale tak sobie myślę ze nie chce marnować miejsca w środku domu.

----------


## autorus

Po co kombinować?  Zrób natrysk od spodu. Ja tak zrobiłem.

----------


## combo

Ty zrobiłeś na wszelkie możliwe sposoby od spodu od zewnątrz i Bóg jeszcze wie gdzie  :wink: . Ile masz tej pianki od wewnątrz? OK czy ZK?

----------


## autorus

to nie tak. Od spodu zrobiłem na dachu płaskim, między krokwiami. . Natomiast z zewnątrz zrobilem na kopułach. Pianki się nie pokrywają.

Od wewnątrz OK , ile, hm jakieś 25cm.

----------


## zeusrulez

To jeśli nie chcesz marnować miejsca w domu i stać Cie na piane to lepiej zainwestuj w izolacje nadkrokwiową.
Bo tak jak chcesz zrobić to nie widzę tego  i żadnej szczelności o której piszesz nie uzyskasz, chyba, że zastosujesz piane ZK ale to po paru latach wymienisz dach. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## combo

Poczytałem  izolacji nakrokwiowej i nie wiem co robić. Najpierw planowałem tak:
- dachówka ceramiczna
- łaty/kontrałaty
- Fel'X Icopal
- płyta OSB3 22mm (23 zł/m2)
- szczelina 3 cm
- wełna 15cm
- wełna 15 cm
- karton gips

Teraz pomysł inny. Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu?
- dachówka ceramiczna
- łaty/kontrałaty
- płyta PIR 5 CM 0,022 (33 zł/m2 netto)
- szczelina 3 cm
- wełna 15cm
- karton gips

A może lepiej
- dachówka ceramiczna
- łaty/kontrałaty
- płyta PIR 5 CM 0,022 (33 zł/m2 netto)
- pianka OK 18 cm lub płyta PIR 18 cm
- karton gips

Powierzchnia dachu 220 m2. Poddasza do ocieplenia 110m2. Nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć opinii ludzi którzy zrobili sobie 30 cm wełny na poddaszu i jak to wpłynęło na zmniejszenie powierzchni użytkowej. 15 CM niżej sufit przy ściance kolankowej 75 cm to sporo.

----------


## dafnus

Czytam to forum i czytam, a pytań nie brakuje  :smile: 

Przede wszystkim rozgraniczmy dwie rzeczy - wełna ociepla, a pianka (jak styropian) izoluje. 
Ludzie mylą te dwa pojęcia. Wełna działa jak sweter, a pianka jak ściana, przez którą nie możemy przejść.

Wełna przepuszcza wilgoć i wymienia powietrze, pianka nie.

Jeżeli zastosujemy nieprzemyślanie piankę, to możemy zawilgocić dom, jednak dobrze zaplanowane ocieplenie może pozwolić na wyeliminowanie zbierania wilgoci.
Przede wszystkim nie możemy zamknąć krokwi w szczelnej obudowie. Kładąc na dach membranę, pozwalamy krokwi od góry oddychać i pracować. Dolna część może być wtedy zapiankowana.
W momencie jak dojdą łaty i kontrłaty, dach będzie miał przewiew, przy jednoczesnym braku wpuszczania i wypuszczania powietrza z wewnątrz.

Dużą zaletą pianki jest właśnie jej izolacyjność, co nie koniecznie sprawdza się w okresie grzania zimowego, ale wręcz przeciwnie - w okresie letnim, nie pozwalając nagrzewać się pomieszczeniom od słońca nagrzewającego dach.
Wspomnieć również należy o wygłuszeniu, w którym pianka jest lepsza.

----------


## מרכבה

> Wełna przepuszcza wilgoć i wymienia powietrze, pianka nie.


 błąd, który może być bardzo bolesny ... gaz jakim jest para wodna→ przepcha się przez każdą szparę tak obrazkowo pisząc .

----------


## Maciejewsky

Witam, może mi ktoś podpowiedzieć, Jaka jest izolacyjność akustyczna dachu płaskiego izolowanego wełną mineralną isover?

----------


## a.slopiecki

Czytam i czytam i doczytać nie mogę. A w koło sami fachowcy. Mianowicie: zastanawiam się nad wykoprzystaniem pianki do izolacji poddasza. 
Poprosiłem wykonawcę aby sam dobrał grubość warstwy pianki tak aby był równorzędny z zastosowaniem 30 cm wełny mineralnej λ=0,039. Wykonawca zaproponował 22cm pianki, która w karcie katalogowej ma  λ=0,038 .. 
Czyli (Opór R=d/λ):
opór cieplny dla:
- wełny wełny 7,69 U=0,13
- dla pianki 5,79 U=0,17

Oba warunki spełnią wymogi dla U<0,2 dla dachu

Gdy zapytałem wykonawcy dlaczego uważa, że to jest równoważne otrzymałem odpowiedź:



> parametry w karcie technicznej, podane są dla wycinka piany natryśniętego jedną warstwą, badanego w laboratorium,
> na budowie uzyskujemy parametr lambda około 0,031-0,033 dzięki natryskowi piany w kilku warstwach, co skutecznie poprawia parametr


Jak to możliwe, że zastosowanie kilku warstw w zamian za jedną, miało by wpływać na właściwości fizyczne materiału i polepszenie jego współczynnika?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Faktem jest, ze pianka OK zaraz po natrysnieciu ma lambdę rzedu 0.022. W miare upływu czasu lambda ulega pogorszeniu do 0.038-40.
Na Twoim miejscu natrysnałbym 30 cm. Narysk w dwóch warstwach w jakimś tam przedziale czasowym może skutkować peknieciami.

----------


## Wszamanka

Im więcej czytam, tym mniej wiem...
Mam dach dwuspadowy kryty blachodachówką. Dach ma naście lat, wiatroizolacja miejscami jest zadarta.
Czy sensowne by to było: ponaprawiać wiatroizolację tam gdzie tego wymaga, na to między krokwiami natrysnąć 14cm piany OK, i na to, żeby przykryć krokwie, 5cm ZK. Dach opiankowany do kalenicy. W łazience pod KG folia paroizolacyjna.
1. Czy taka kombinacja pianek da jakieś sensowne U? 
2. Czy może jednak źle to sobie wszystko wymyśliłam i kolejność pianek powinna być odwrotna? Ale wtedy musiałabym dać paroizolację na całej powierzchni.. .
3. Czy jeżeli dach jest stary i nie wiem jak dokładnie został wykonany, i jeżeli gdzieś przez niego przedostawałaby się wilgoć przenikająca przez wiatroizolację (kapiąca), to ona się "rozejdzie" po piance i w końcu gdzieś sobie odparuje, czy "kapiąc" dotrze do poziomu pianki ZK? 
4. Nad częścią mieszkalną poddasza będzie składzik i przy okazji rekuperator. Czy między jętki dawać jeszcze jakąś izolację, czy od strony poddasza wystarczy KG i folia, między jętkami nic i na jętki płyta OSB/deski?
5. Czy pianę od strony składzika czymś zabezpieczać czy zostawić gołą?

 :Confused:

----------


## zeusrulez

Dobra decyzja. 
Uklad pianek taki jaki powinien byc. 
Jedyne co bym zmienil to natrysnalbym wiecej OK, aby przykryc krokwie. Pozniej na to ZK.

----------


## romano78

.

Dużą zaletą pianki jest właśnie jej izolacyjność, co nie koniecznie sprawdza się w okresie grzania zimowego, ale wręcz przeciwnie - w okresie letnim, nie pozwalając nagrzewać się pomieszczeniom od słońca nagrzewającego dach.
Wspomnieć również należy o wygłuszeniu, w którym pianka jest lepsza.[/QUOTE]

A byłeś kiedyś na strychu ocieplonym pianka i wełną w takie upaly bo ja bylem welny jest 18cm toprock przykryta plytami osb krecona bezposrednio do krokwi temp.28stopni     I było to najprzyjemniejsze miejsce w całym domu miałem ochotę tam zostać i oddychalo się bardzo lekko mimo że nie było żadnej wentylacji.Natomiast drugi dom piana ok.18cm temp33stopnie gdy otworzyłem wlaz aby włożyć termometr wstrzymałem oddech taki zaduch i smrod mialem wrazenie ze tyle tej chemi w powietrzu i ze jak zapale swiatlo to wszystko wyleci w powietrze .piana byla kladziona w tamtym roku.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dobra decyzja. 
> Uklad pianek taki jaki powinien byc. 
> Jedyne co bym zmienil to natrysnalbym wiecej OK, aby przykryc krokwie. Pozniej na to ZK.


...a myślałeś nad tym jak później zrobić stelaż? Ale to tak na marginesie.

----------


## Wszamanka

Po rozmowie z potencjalnym wykonawcą, nieco zmieniłam koncepcję ocieplenia. Będzie 18 cm piany OK (nie mniej), 14 między krokwie i 4 na wierzch. Chciałabym więcej, no ale mam ograniczenia budżetowe. Piankę zasugerował z Purinovy, gęstość ok 15kg/m3 (tu mnie trochę to zastanawia, producent na stronie deklaruje gęstość Izopianolu 9-14kg/m3). Na całość od strony poddasza dam folię, mimo że pan od pianek twierdzi że to zbędne, no ale nie zaszkodzi. Nie wiem tylko co zrobić z tą pustka między jętkami, od góry dechy, ad spodu KG. I czy na strychu przykrywać czymś pianę, czy tak sobie może wisieć nieosłonięta?

----------


## epterode

A jaka firmę  polecacie  jeżeli chodzi  o  piankę  bo zastanawiam się mam  kanadyjską otwartokomórkową H2Foam Lite Icynene ( LD-C-50 )  lub  TECNOFOAM G-2008  Hiszpańską lub
S-OC-008 Synthesia
Icynene   ponoć  20cm  to max więcej nie ma sensu firma mówi
TECNOFOAM G-2008    25cm  proponują  że  tyle musi być.

Kwestia w jaką pianę iść  Icynene  30% droższa  od innych  ale czy najlepsza?

----------


## TAGBA

Wszystkie piany czy to polskie czy zagraniczne są takie same bądź bardzo zbliżone. Wg. mnie nie ma sensu płacić za zagraniczne produkty i lepiej wybierać rodzime Polskie jak Polychem, Prodex czy Purinova bo przynajmniej jest gdzie z gwarancją pójść.

----------


## Wszamanka

mój wykonawca bardzo odradzał nam kanadyjskie i amerykańskie. Stwierdził że jak się bardzo na nie uprzemy, to nam zrobi nimi, ale że są gorsze od naszych rodzimych. Tłumaczył to sporo mniejszą gęstością tych zaoceanicznych.

----------


## epterode

Patrząc  na parametry  pian  to Polskie niestety  nie wypadają  najlepiej  jak dane  są prawdziwe   jeżeli  chodzi o palność  i nasiąkliwość

Ja  zastanawiam sie nad pianą   Tecnopol   Icynene   Synthesia    moi wykonawcy na śląsku pracują na tych pianach  i też  myślę co wybrać Icynene  najdroższa.

----------


## Tomek W

Jeżeli już mowa o parametrach to polecam doczytać w aprobatach technicznych o właściwościach pianek, np.:

----------


## MatixL

Mi również polecali   Icynene, IQFoam, Honter ( Lapolla)
Polychem tańszy ale też z gorszymi marametrami ( np klasa palności) - mimo wszystko rozmawiałem z inwestorami którzy mają taką pianę ( jeden 20 cm i jeden 25 cm ) i też są bardzo zadowoleni( domy na PC - niskie zużycie , szczelnoś N50 też na dobrym poziomie )

----------


## drapek

miał ktoś do czynienia z  firmą PIANSTYSTEM z puław?
www.piansystem.com.pl
Poleca ona pianę otwarto-komórkową, niemiecką Bayer. Może ktoś wypowiedzieć się na temat tej pianki?
Bo zastanawiam się nad nią, ale nie spotkałem żadnych opinii na jej temat.

----------


## nowy122

A ja zapytam o inna sprawę...

Chcę zrobić ocieplenie piana otwartokomorową około 20 cm i moje pytanie brzmi czy będę musiał układać drugą warstwę wełny w stelaż G/K ?

Jeszcze jedno, czy koniecznie trzeba zamontować wieszaki do GK przed pianą ? 

Dzięki za rady...

----------


## Slawko123

1. Nie
2. Tak

----------


## keniek

> Wszystkie piany czy to polskie czy zagraniczne są takie same bądź bardzo zbliżone. Wg. mnie nie ma sensu płacić za zagraniczne produkty i lepiej wybierać rodzime Polskie jak Polychem, Prodex czy Purinova bo przynajmniej jest gdzie z gwarancją pójść.


W przypadku gwarancji to daje ją wykonawca a nie producent komponentów..więc rodzime polskie firmy i tak za to nie odpowiadają..tylko firma, któa wykonywała Ci usługę izolacji.

----------


## keniek

> miał ktoś do czynienia z  firmą PIANSTYSTEM z puław?
> www.piansystem.com.pl
> Poleca ona pianę otwarto-komórkową, niemiecką Bayer. Może ktoś wypowiedzieć się na temat tej pianki?
> Bo zastanawiam się nad nią, ale nie spotkałem żadnych opinii na jej temat.


Najlepiej poproś wykonawcę o namiary do osób u których coś takiego robił. Zakładam, że osoba mieszkająca w ocieplonym domu opórcz informacji o wykonawcy przedstawi Ci różnice i zalety mieszkania w domu ocieplonym pianką.

----------


## מרכבה

> . Będzie 18 cm piany OK (nie mniej), 14 między krokwie i 4 na wierzch


  :jaw drop:

----------


## MatixL

Stało się.  Ociepliłem poddasze pianą. 30 cm i dodatkowa pustka powietrzna między pianą a płytą GK - jakby było zimno zawsze można dołożyć lub wpuścić celulozę lub ekofiber.











Cała akcja ocieplenia zajęła 13 godzin. Do ocieplenia miałem 130 metrów poddasza użytkowego na grubość 30 cm oraz 60 metrów strychu na grubość 15 cm.  Kilka wniosków i spostrzeżeń z mojej strony jako inwestora :
- ekipa od piany była jedną z lepszych jakie gościłem na swojej budowie. Robotę zrobili uważam solidnie, nie żałowali piany ( w pewnych miejscach jest grubiej niż chciałem ) , posprzątali po sobie , skasowali opłate i pojechali  :smile: 
Dwa dni wietrzyłem poddasze - było czuć chemią powstałą przy spienianiu piany ( wydzielała się duża ilość śmierdzącej pary wodnej?/gazu ? )
Po 2 dniach wietrzenia zapach prawie był nie wyczuwalny. Załączyłem grzanie. I tu szok - przez 2 dni na jednym piecyku gazowym postawionym na parterze temperatura wzrosła z 9 na 14 stopni na parterze oraz z  9 na 13,5 na poddaszu. Piecyk wyłączyłem na dwa dni żeby sprawdzić jak się utrzymuje temperatura. Spadła o 0,7 stopnia przez dwa dni. Od dziś załączam PC i dogrzewam do 22 a później wyłączam żeby sprawdzić jak trzyma - ale już widzę że będzie dobrze. Duży plus piany jest taki że doszła w każdą szczelinę. Ekipa nawierciła mi płytę obok okien i specjalną wąską dyszą wypełnili pustą przestrzeń miedzy krokwią a płytą obrabiającą okno dachowe. Dokładnie zapanowali też przestrzeń obok murłaty i na połączeniu dachu ze ścianą. Ciągłość izolacji uzyskana w ten sposób jest nie do pobicia przez żaden inny znany mi materiał.  Pozostał tylko montaż płyt, finalne wietrzenie i testy jak budynek trzyma ciepło. 
Zapłaciłem sporo ale uważam że za tak wykonaną izolację jest to do zaakceptowania.

----------


## bob_budownik

masz pełne deskowanie, co masz na deskach? papę? pytam bo tez mam deskowanie i cały czas zastanawiam się jak to wpłynie na deski...czy coś się nie zacznie tam dziać niedobrego bo wentylacji od spodu to raczej te deski nie będą miały tak mi się wydaję

----------


## MatixL

tak mam papę. Przed natryskiem mierzyłem wilgotność deskowania i krokwi było poniżej 10 %.  W moim przypadku zastosowana była piana otwarto komórkowa.

----------


## Tomaszs131

MatixL piana ok w pierwszych dniach po natryśnięciu ma o wiele lepszą lambdę, niestety z czasem się to zmieni....

----------


## MatixL

wiem o tym że niestety spadnie. mimo wszystko uważam że 30 cm które dałem będzie wystarczające dla moich potrzeb. Gdyby było taniej dałbym pewnie 40 cm  :smile:  Mimo wszystko została pusta przestrzeń powietrzna tak na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## Rom-Kon

ok. dach 2-spadowy czyli zabudowy bardzo proste. Teraz czekamy z realizacji zabudowy dachu wielospadowego z "dodatkami" czyli lukarny, kosze, naroża i oczywiście okna dachowe najlepiej w kolizji z belką narożną...

----------


## Adam1982

ja mam wielospadowy ale się trochę wzbraniam przed tą pianką ,  bo nie wiem co tam się będzie działo z deskami jak nie będzie szczeliny wentylacyjnej.
i nie piszcie że "nic" trzeba tylko zastosować otwarto-komórkową  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> ok. dach 2-spadowy czyli zabudowy bardzo proste. Teraz czekamy z realizacji zabudowy dachu wielospadowego z "dodatkami" czyli lukarny, kosze, naroża i oczywiście okna dachowe najlepiej w kolizji z belką narożną...


Jak bym miał tak prosty dach to chyba wziął bym Cię tylko jako pomocnika :wink:

----------


## MatixL

> ok. dach 2-spadowy czyli zabudowy bardzo proste. Teraz czekamy z realizacji zabudowy dachu wielospadowego z "dodatkami" czyli lukarny, kosze, naroża i oczywiście okna dachowe najlepiej w kolizji z belką narożną...


ale to już jakaś firma od pianki musi wrzucić. Ja wrzuciłem jako inwestor robotę na moim domu. Dach bardzo prosty więc i zabudowa prosta.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jak bym miał tak prosty dach to chyba wziął bym Cię tylko jako pomocnika


...czyli że co? Że jestem etatowym wykonawcą od największych ch***ni na dachu? Od wszystkich chorych pomysłów i urojeń projektantów? No to powiem że po budowie w Poznaniu nic nie jest już wstanie mnie zaskoczyć a tym bardziej przerazić  :big grin:  

ps. w Poznaniu dwie brygady się poddały. Projektanty wymyśliły se lukarny z daszkiem dwuspadowym i naczółkami a na każdej krawężnicy słup! Oczywiście  dach kopertowy z przesunięciem. Tam bym chciał widzieć pianę i zabudowę po pianie! Horror wykonawcy już nawet bez piany... pianę to my mieliśmy ale w okolicach ust. Fotorelacja z tej budowy u mnie na fejsie  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> ...czyli że co? Że jestem etatowym wykonawcą od największych ch***ni na dachu? Od wszystkich chorych pomysłów i urojeń projektantów? No to powiem że po budowie w Poznaniu nic nie jest już wstanie mnie zaskoczyć a tym bardziej przerazić  
> 
> ps. w Poznaniu dwie brygady się poddały. Projektanty wymyśliły se lukarny z daszkiem dwuspadowym i naczółkami a na każdej krawężnicy słup! Oczywiście  dach kopertowy z przesunięciem. Tam bym chciał widzieć pianę i zabudowę po pianie! Horror wykonawcy już nawet bez piany... pianę to my mieliśmy ale w okolicach ust. Fotorelacja z tej budowy u mnie na fejsie


Oglądałem, oglądałem. :roll eyes:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> ja mam wielospadowy ale się trochę wzbraniam przed tą pianką ,  bo nie wiem co tam się będzie działo z deskami jak nie będzie szczeliny wentylacyjnej.
> i nie piszcie że "nic" trzeba tylko zastosować otwarto-komórkową


Jeśli to ma być izolacja to pianka powinna być zamknięto komórkowa. To tak jakby dać wełnę bez paroizolacji. Ostatnio rozmawiałem z gościem który to chciał dokładać na 25 cm pianki płyty eurothane no twierdził, że zimno, tymczasem pianka była otwarto komórkowa. Inny przykład to pękająca pianka o otwartej strukturze w mrozy. Albo...gnijące krokwie.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Gnijące krokwie przy piance OK czy ZK?

----------


## plusfoto

> Jeśli to ma być izolacja to pianka powinna być zamknięto komórkowa. To tak jakby dać wełnę bez paroizolacji. Ostatnio rozmawiałem z gościem który to chciał dokładać na 25 cm pianki płyty eurothane no twierdził, że zimno, tymczasem pianka była otwarto komórkowa. Inny przykład to pękająca pianka o otwartej strukturze w mrozy. Albo...gnijące krokwie.


Coś chyba pomyliły Ci się rodzaje pianek :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Coś chyba pomyliły Ci się rodzaje pianek


Też mi się tak zdaje  :smile:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Też mi się tak zdaje


tzn. co macie koledzy na myśli konkretnie?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Historia gnijących krokwi i pękających pianek dotyczy odmiany zamkniętokomórkowej.

----------


## Slawko123

> Historia gnijących krokwi i pękających pianek dotyczy odmiany zamkniętokomórkowej.


dokładnie tak, można o tym wiele poczytać w internecie, natomiast o pianie otwarto-komórkowej jeszcze nikt nic złego nie napisał.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> dokładnie tak, można o tym wiele poczytać w internecie, natomiast o pianie otwarto-komórkowej jeszcze nikt nic złego nie napisał.


Panowie tutaj się zgodzę ale i nie do końca. Miałem przypadek, że gość miał pianę otwarto komórkową która od góry została zabezpieczona uwaga....paroizolacją a od dołu (od pomieszczeń) niczym. Zimą dostała wody a jak przyszły mrozy zaczęło ją rozsadzać. To w ramach wyjaśnień. Natomiast co do zamkniętokomórkowej to  nie powinno się stosować pomiędzy krokwiami bo jest "sztywną" pianą względnie powinno się w nią dawać siatkę choć nie zawsze to się sprawdza, niektórzy robią dylatacje... Ale ja generalnie od pianki z daleka się trzymam. 

Teraz jeżeli chodzi o izolację to zamkniętokomorkowa stanowi lepsze rozwiązania przynajmniej od strony teoretycznej ponieważ jest szczelna i nieprzewiewna a materiał izolacyjny taki powinien być. To tak jakby wełnę dać bez paroizolacji... Otwartokomórkowa jest przewiewna co nie świadczy dobrze o niej jako bdb materiale izolacyjnym. Gość z mojego przykładu z 25 cm pianki twierdził że na poddaszu mu wieje i tak było. Względnie taką piankę trzeba też zabezpieczyć paroizolacją...

Gnicie natomiast może pojawić się w przypadku słabo wentylowanego dachu, przecieków itd. a z dachami różne numery się dzieją.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Panowie tutaj się zgodzę ale i nie do końca. Miałem przypadek, że gość miał pianę otwarto komórkową która od góry została zabezpieczona uwaga....paroizolacją


Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że tak sie nigdy nie powinno robić. Widać magików jest sporo...



> Otwartokomórkowa jest przewiewna co nie świadczy dobrze o niej jako bdb materiale izolacyjnym. Gość z mojego przykładu z 25 cm pianki twierdził że na poddaszu mu wieje i tak było. Względnie taką piankę trzeba też zabezpieczyć paroizolacją...


Owa sytuacja świadczy o skopanym natrysku, nie dokładnym wypełnieniu wszelkich zakamarków połaci dachowej. Domniemam iż skomplikowana wieźba skutecznie zniechęciła fachowców, okno połaciowe jest kolejnym elementem gdzie niezbędna jest dokładność natrysku.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Zdajesz sobie sprawę, że tak sie nigdy nie powinno robić. Widać magików jest sporo....


Tak to jest gdy ktoś bierze się za coś o czym nie ma pojęcia czasem ciężko uwierzyć w takie przypadki ale są...

----------


## plusfoto

> Miałem przypadek, że gość miał pianę otwarto komórkową która od góry została zabezpieczona uwaga....paroizolacją a od dołu (od pomieszczeń) niczym..


Jak ktoś miał do szkoły pod górkę to nie można się dziwić.

----------


## Darjusz11

> Panowie tutaj się zgodzę ale i nie do końca. Miałem przypadek, że gość miał pianę otwarto komórkową która od góry została zabezpieczona uwaga....paroizolacją a od dołu (od pomieszczeń) niczym. Zimą dostała wody a jak przyszły mrozy zaczęło ją rozsadzać. To w ramach wyjaśnień. Natomiast co do zamkniętokomórkowej to  nie powinno się stosować pomiędzy krokwiami bo jest "sztywną" pianą względnie powinno się w nią dawać siatkę choć nie zawsze to się sprawdza, niektórzy robią dylatacje... Ale ja generalnie od pianki z daleka się trzymam. 
> 
> Teraz jeżeli chodzi o izolację to zamkniętokomorkowa stanowi lepsze rozwiązania przynajmniej od strony teoretycznej ponieważ jest szczelna i nieprzewiewna a materiał izolacyjny taki powinien być. To tak jakby wełnę dać bez paroizolacji... Otwartokomórkowa jest przewiewna co nie świadczy dobrze o niej jako bdb materiale izolacyjnym. Gość z mojego przykładu z 25 cm pianki twierdził że na poddaszu mu wieje i tak było. Względnie taką piankę trzeba też zabezpieczyć paroizolacją...
> 
> Gnicie natomiast może pojawić się w przypadku słabo wentylowanego dachu, przecieków itd. a z dachami różne numery się dzieją.


Natomiast fachowcy takimi informacjami się wymieniają w kontekście OK vs ZK

http://forum.pu-online.pl/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=17504

Proszę zwrócić uwagę, na użytkownika Sempri

----------


## Adam1982

temat już ma parę lat, czy ktoś dysponuje zdjęciem jak wyglądają deski pod warstwą piany po paru latach od natrysku?
Jeżeli zaszła u kogoś potrzeba zrywania w pewnym miejscu izolacji oczywiście  :smile: 
Zdjęcia wełny znalazłem, piany nie mogę znaleźć, czy to oznacza że po piance nie ma problemów ? :tongue:

----------


## Slawko123

> Zdjęcia wełny znalazłem,


 a mógłbyś podesłać jakieś linki, co by ameryki nie odkrywać od nowa?

----------


## Adam1982

To nie jest temat o wełnie, ale wrzucę. Wiem że zaraz ktoś napisze "Widocznie nie było szczeliny" A jak była ? to co źle zadziałało   :smile: 
Przy piance niby nie musi być szczeliny. czyli też można się spodziewać takich obrazków po latach ?

----------


## Jastrząb

> To nie jest temat o wełnie, ale wrzucę. Wiem że zaraz ktoś napisze "Widocznie nie było szczeliny" A jak była ? to co źle zadziałało  
> Przy piance niby nie musi być szczeliny. czyli też można się spodziewać takich obrazków po latach ?


Nie wypowiem sie o deskowaniu. Ale widziałem swoja welne która lezala 5-6 lat pod membrana. Rozebrana w kwietniu, wiec po zimie jakas wilgoc tam powinna podobno byc. NIC. Suche toto bylo jak pieprz, pyliło jak sie dotykało. W domu WM.

3 pierwsze zdjecia pokazuja welne ktora jakos tam do deskowania dotyka, wiec mozse jednak tego przewiewu tam nie bylo. Bioraca pod uwage jakie partactwa przy welnie widzialem, z łatwoscia moge sobie wyobrazic brak tej sczeliny, lub przynajmniej miejscami welne podopychana do deskowania.

A ostatnie zdjecie to jakis hardcore jesli chodzi o ocieplenie, jakies scinki poupychane, wiec nie dziwota ze sie tam cos podziało.

Co do pianki OK, tak bez wiedzy, ale na chlopski rozum, nie odwazylbym sie jej natryskiwac na deskowanie. Na membrane, tak. Na deskowanie nie.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Nie wypowiem sie o deskowaniu. Ale widziałem swoja welne która lezala 5-6 lat pod membrana. Rozebrana w kwietniu, wiec po zimie jakas wilgoc tam powinna podobno byc. NIC. Suche toto bylo jak pieprz, pyliło jak sie dotykało. W domu WM.
> 
> 3 pierwsze zdjecia pokazuja welne ktora jakos tam do deskowania dotyka, wiec mozse jednak tego przewiewu tam nie bylo. Bioraca pod uwage jakie partactwa przy welnie widzialem, z łatwoscia moge sobie wyobrazic brak tej sczeliny, lub przynajmniej miejscami welne podopychana do deskowania.
> 
> A ostatnie zdjecie to jakis hardcore jesli chodzi o ocieplenie, jakies scinki poupychane, wiec nie dziwota ze sie tam cos podziało.
> 
> Co do pianki OK, tak bez wiedzy, ale na chlopski rozum, nie odwazylbym sie jej natryskiwac na deskowanie. Na membrane, tak. Na deskowanie nie.


Wełnę zabezpiecza się zawsze paroizolacją od wewnątrz i w niej nie może być zawilgocenia.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wełnę zabezpiecza się zawsze paroizolacją od wewnątrz i w niej nie może być zawilgocenia.


Aha  :Smile: 
ja bym powiedział ze w niej nie powinno byc zawilgocenia, lub trzeba robic co sie da zeby było jak najmniej.
Nie zrobisz idealnej 100% paroizolacji, hermetycznie zamknietej welny o wilgotnosci 0%
A jak w niej bedzie jakakolwiek para wodna, to bedzie miałą prawo w "punkcie rosy" sie wykroplic czy Ci sie to podoba czy nie. I mamy tadaaaa zawilgocenie welny.
Po to z drugiej strony masz szczeline / membrane, zeby tego zawilgocenia sie pozbyc.

Oczywiscie mozna sie spierac o to czy szuszenie welny do zawilgocenia ktorej dopuscilismy to dobry pomsyl, czy leczenie syfa pudrem, ale nie o tym ten watek.
Chcesz pan robic z welny i ta welna bywa w punkcie rosy to musisz ja pan "wentylowac".

----------


## Adam1982

A jak wykonawcy mi mówią że " _pianki OK nie trzeba wentylować bo "oddycha_" " to raczej nie traktować poważnie ? 
Bo to nazwijmy umownie "oddychanie" właśnie na chłopski rozum do niczego nie prowadzi. W którą stronę oddycha ? w stronę deski gdzie jest zamknięta papą czy w stronę GK ?  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> A jak wykonawcy mi mówią że " _pianki OK nie trzeba wentylować bo "oddycha_" " to raczej nie traktować poważnie ? 
> Bo to nazwijmy umownie "oddychanie" właśnie na chłopski rozum do niczego nie prowadzi. W którą stronę oddycha ? w stronę deski gdzie jest zamknięta papą czy w stronę GK ?


Jak wykonawca mówi, uzywa okreslenia ze "pianka oddycha" to trzeba zmienic wykonawce.

Oddychanie to przeuszczanie gazów. Taka pianka "oddycha" wiec tak samo jak welna. Choc pewnie ciut gorzej. Skoro welne trzeba wentylowac to czemu nie pianke?

----------


## Adam1982

Mam takie samo zdanie, a jak się pytam dlaczego nie trzeba wentylować, odpowiedź  yy uuum yyyy bo nie Bo oddycha ...

----------


## Jastrząb

> Mam takie samo zdanie, a jak się pytam dlaczego nie trzeba wentylować, odpowiedź  yy uuum yyyy bo nie Bo oddycha ...


Oni sa od natryskiwania pianki a nie od zrozumienia procesów fizycznych w Twoim dachu.....

----------


## dbx

Niech każdy, kto twierdzi, że pianka oddycha, że może być nałożona ot tak na deskowanie, weźmie do ręki tą piankę, włoży ją do wody i szybko wyjmie. Niech się tej piance dokładnie wtedy przyjrzy i wyciśnie wsiąkniętą w nią wodę. Możliwe, że paru się znajdzie, którym coś w głowie zaświta i da powód do zastanowienia.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Aha 
> ja bym powiedział ze w niej nie powinno byc zawilgocenia, lub trzeba robic co sie da zeby było jak najmniej.
> Nie zrobisz idealnej 100% paroizolacji, hermetycznie zamknietej welny o wilgotnosci 0%
> A jak w niej bedzie jakakolwiek para wodna, to bedzie miałą prawo w "punkcie rosy" sie wykroplic czy Ci sie to podoba czy nie. I mamy tadaaaa zawilgocenie welny.
> Po to z drugiej strony masz szczeline / membrane, zeby tego zawilgocenia sie pozbyc.
> 
> Oczywiscie mozna sie spierac o to czy szuszenie welny do zawilgocenia ktorej dopuscilismy to dobry pomsyl, czy leczenie syfa pudrem, ale nie o tym ten watek.
> Chcesz pan robic z welny i ta welna bywa w punkcie rosy to musisz ja pan "wentylowac".


Masz rację, nie można powiedzieć że w wełnie czy innych materiałach izolacyjnym nie może być wilgoci... nie powinna ona zaś przekraczać pewnego poziomu generalnie im bardziej "mokra" izolacja tym gorsza. To tak jakbyśmy ubrali mokrą kurtkę zimą, wiadomo,że sucha lepiej ochroni nas przed zimnem. Dlatego ważne jest to aby izolacja była sucha na tyle ile się da. Niezabezpieczenie wełny w dachu paroizolacją jest narażaniem się na większe koszty związane z ogrzewaniem budynku. Warto też wspomnieć iż wełna jest przewiewna a przewiewny materiał również nie stanowi dobrej bariery dla ucieczki ciepła. Zostawiamy jednak możliwość oddychania wełny od drugiej strony - od dachu. Od pomieszczeń uszczelniamy jak tylko się da. Ja ostatnio coraz bardziej preferuję płyty takie jak eurothane bo w ich przypadku łatwiej uzyskać szczelność.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> A jak wykonawcy mi mówią że " _pianki OK nie trzeba wentylować bo "oddycha_" " to raczej nie traktować poważnie ? 
> Bo to nazwijmy umownie "oddychanie" właśnie na chłopski rozum do niczego nie prowadzi. W którą stronę oddycha ? w stronę deski gdzie jest zamknięta papą czy w stronę GK ?


Jak materiał izolacyjny oddycha czyli przepuszcza powietrze to nie jest właściwym materiałem izolacyjnym. Raz jeszcze przytoczę przykład gościa, który na piankę otwartokomórkową jeszcze dawał ruszt i płyty termoizolacyjne z paroizolacją na piór wpust. Dlaczego... a no wiało mu w domu jak to twierdził a dzwoniąc do mnie od razu pytałem jaka pianka...

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Niech każdy, kto twierdzi, że pianka oddycha, że może być nałożona ot tak na deskowanie, weźmie do ręki tą piankę, włoży ją do wody i szybko wyjmie. Niech się tej piance dokładnie wtedy przyjrzy i wyciśnie wsiąkniętą w nią wodę. Możliwe, że paru się znajdzie, którym coś w głowie zaświta i da powód do zastanowienia.


Są tacy którzy twierdzą że styropian wody nie chłonie....

----------


## Adam1982

czyli reasumując, wychodzi na to że pod deskowanie lepiej dać wełnę, a pod membranę piankę, a od wewnątrz obie te izolacje zabezpieczyć folią paroizolacyjną.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> czyli reasumując, wychodzi na to że pod deskowanie lepiej dać wełnę, a pod membranę piankę, a od wewnątrz obie te izolacje zabezpieczyć folią paroizolacyjną.


Robią tez tak że dają najpierw piankę otwartokomórkową a potem od wewnątrz cienką warstwę zamkniętokomórkową (ta jak gruba warstwa lubi pękać). Wtedy paroizolacji nie trzeba.

----------


## drapek

ja się zdecydowałem u siebie na piankę - z takich względów że nie chciałem wełny (wilgoć w niej to znaczny spadek parametrów, pyli się, trzeba sznurować itp. dobrze ją ułożyć a nie podopychać to nie taka łatwa sprawa). Byłem praktycznie zdecydowany na styro, ale podliczyłem jego koszta i piankę, którą bym musiał uszczelniać łączenia to wyszedł koszt około 1000zł niższy od pianki - ze styro bym się bawił pewnie ze 3 tygodnie a piankę położyli w 7 godzin  :wink:  ...zależało mi na czasie więc to niepodważalny plus tego systemu.

Zrobiłem szczelinę wentylacyjną między deskami za pomocą listew 2,5cm i płyt wiórowych. Na to poszła pianka. Pod karton-gips oczywiście dam folię paroszczelną.
Gdy szukałem wykonawcy pianki to większość mówiła o oddychaniu i że nie trzeba robić szczelin wentylacyjnych oraz dawać pod GK folii.
Tak naprawdę rację co do ich stosowania przyznał (może niechętnie, ale jednak przyznał) wykonawca na którego się zdecydowałem.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Gdy szukałem wykonawcy pianki to większość mówiła o oddychaniu i że nie trzeba robić szczelin wentylacyjnych oraz dawać pod GK folii.
> Tak naprawdę rację co do ich stosowania przyznał (może niechętnie, ale jednak przyznał) wykonawca na którego się zdecydowałem.


Jak ktoś mówi o oddychaniu materiału izolacyjnego to nie zna się na izolacji. Dobrze że nie dałeś się ogłupić ale niestety wielu ludzi jest omotanych i psikaja pianę otwartokomórkową bez zabezpieczenia paroizolacją a potem tak jak ten przykład podawałem...ŻE wieje.. :smile:  Na korzyść pianki przemawia właśnie szybkość jej montażu i oczywiście cena w porównaniu do styropianu. Ja mam wełnę u siebie, klientom oferuję wełnę lub płyty od eurothane. Jak pianka otwartokmoórkowa to z paroizolacją.

----------


## drapek

jak słyszę od kogoś o oddychaniu ścian i izolacji to mi ręce opadają. Albo coś w stylu "u mnie jest tylko 12cm styropianu i jest ciepło" :big lol: 
- niestety w mojej miejscowości jakieś 90% ludzi budujących ma takie właśnie podejście.
Ja zawsze takim osobom powtarzam że izolacja ma izolować a od oddychania jest wentylacja  :wink:  Jeśli ktoś uzna że jest w w tym sens - wtedy chętnie takiej osobie wytłumaczę i podpowiem ile mogę.

Co do pianki OK, szczeliny wentylacyjnej i paroizolacji to jeden z wykonawców podczas rozmowy po obejrzeniu poddasza dawał odczuć że za bardzo "wydziwiam", że nikt na szkoleniach o tym nie mówił itp. Jednak gdy przedstawiłem mu swoje argumenty odnośnie ciśnienia pary, różnicy wilgotności itp to jego pewność w tym co mówił mocno spadła  :wink:

----------


## Slawko123

> Albo coś w stylu "u mnie jest tylko 12cm styropianu i jest ciepło"


To w/g Ciebie ile powinno być tego styropianu?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> jak słyszę od kogoś o oddychaniu ścian i izolacji to mi ręce opadają. Albo coś w stylu "u mnie jest tylko 12cm styropianu i jest ciepło"
> - niestety w mojej miejscowości jakieś 90% ludzi budujących ma takie właśnie podejście.
> Ja zawsze takim osobom powtarzam że izolacja ma izolować a od oddychania jest wentylacja  Jeśli ktoś uzna że jest w w tym sens - wtedy chętnie takiej osobie wytłumaczę i podpowiem ile mogę.
> 
> Co do pianki OK, szczeliny wentylacyjnej i paroizolacji to jeden z wykonawców podczas rozmowy po obejrzeniu poddasza dawał odczuć że za bardzo "wydziwiam", że nikt na szkoleniach o tym nie mówił itp. Jednak gdy przedstawiłem mu swoje argumenty odnośnie ciśnienia pary, różnicy wilgotności itp to jego pewność w tym co mówił mocno spadła


Dobrze wiedzieć że jest coraz to więcej świadomych i mądrych inwestorów takich jak ty. Czasem jak komuś mówię to co piszesz powyżej to mówią że mi się coś poprzestawiało... ale spływa po mnie to jak po kaczce.

----------


## drapek

> To w/g Ciebie ile powinno być tego styropianu?


może źle odczytałeś tą moją wypowiedź, więc postaram się rozjaśnić  :wink: 
Chodziło mi o to że ludzie widząc że ja kładę na ścianę 18cm grafitu (co według mnie wcale nie jest jakimś szczytem izolacji) mówią takie rzeczy że u nich jest 10 czy 12cm i jest ciepło - ...a ja zawsze spokojnie powtarzam że może nie być wcale styropianu i też będzie ciepło - tylko że koszta wzrosną a mi zależy na bezobsługowym systemie i niskich rachunkach za CO, więc stąd u mnie taka grubość.
...a co do grubości styro to według mnie to jest indywidualna sprawa, ale ktoś kto myśli o niskich rachunkach powinien zadbać aby na ścianie osiągnąć przynajmniej U=0,2. Chociaż "niskie" to też określenie różnie postrzegane  :wink:

----------


## dbx

> Co do pianki OK, szczeliny wentylacyjnej i paroizolacji to jeden z wykonawców podczas rozmowy po obejrzeniu poddasza dawał odczuć że za bardzo "wydziwiam",* że nikt na szkoleniach o tym nie mówił itp.*


Nie tylko na szkoleniach się nie mówi. Na filmach prezentowanych przez producentów różnych materiałów, często też nie uświadczysz tego, jak prawidłowo ich produkt zamontować/połączyć z innym tak, by cała konstrukcja/system/ współpracowała ze sobą w sposób zamierzony i prawidłowy. Większość skupia się na promocji swego materiału i na tym, by go sprzedać. Reszta należy do klienta. Zmartwienia, straty, również.
Jeden z "pryskaczy" pianki twierdził; panie ona oddycha, a jak się zamoczy, to się wysuszy, sama. Robi to od ok.1,5 roku, po czym, kiedy w odpowiedzi usłyszał, że czas powrotu jego pierwszych klientów już się zbliża, dziwnie zamilkł.

----------


## dbx

> To w/g Ciebie ile powinno być tego styropianu?


Pytasz przewrotnie i zaczepnie, nie mając niczego innego w zamiarze.

----------


## Adam1982

wczoraj był u mnie wykonawca i zostawił parę próbek pianki,
włożyłem piankę do wody (z barwnikiem) i zostawiłem na noc, po 18 godzinach tak to wygląda:

  

Wniosek, no na pewno chłonie wilgoć  :smile:  (pewnie nie bardziej niż wełna) ale w normalnych warunkach pianka nie będzie leżała w wodzie, więc faktycznie folia paroizolacyjna powinna być. 
Zobaczymy teraz po jakim czasie to wyschnie. Chociaż z drugiej strony jeżeli z jednej strony pianka będzie zamknięta folią paroizolacyjną a z drugiej papą która jest na deskowaniu , to gdzie ma odparować ? w deski czyli znowu pozostaje kwestia tej szczeliny wentylacyjnej  :smile:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> wczoraj był u mnie wykonawca i zostawił parę próbek pianki,
> włożyłem piankę do wody (z barwnikiem) i zostawiłem na noc, po 18 godzinach tak to wygląda:
> 
> Załącznik 335819 Załącznik 335820 Załącznik 335821
> 
> Wniosek, no na pewno chłonie wilgoć  (pewnie nie bardziej niż wełna) ale w normalnych warunkach pianka nie będzie leżała w wodzie, więc faktycznie folia paroizolacyjna powinna być. 
> Zobaczymy teraz po jakim czasie to wyschnie. Chociaż z drugiej strony jeżeli z jednej strony pianka będzie zamknięta folią paroizolacyjną a z drugiej papą która jest na deskowaniu , to gdzie ma odparować ? w deski czyli znowu pozostaje kwestia tej szczeliny wentylacyjnej


Od góry musisz mieć jakąś wentylację. Powtarzam raz jeszcze, że generalnie każdy materiał izolacyjny musi być zabezpieczony przed nadmiernym zawilgoceniem. Są wyjątki ale ja takich materiałów jak np. multipor nie do końca uważam za właściwą izolację to rodzaj kompromisu...

----------


## Slawko123

> Pytasz przewrotnie i zaczepnie, nie mając niczego innego w zamiarze.


absolutnie nie, To ile ma być tego styropianu?

----------


## drapek

> absolutnie nie, To ile ma być tego styropianu?


Wszystko zależy od tego w jakie zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło celujesz. Jak nie przeraża Cię wysokie to nie dawaj wcale.
Jeśli myślisz o niskich rachunkach za ogrzewanie to tyle aby U ściany wyniosło nie więcej niż 0,2 (jeśli kogoś stać to zachęcam aby było to coś koło U=0,15).
...ale są oczywiście pewne zasady - zrobić wtedy poddasze aby miało U mniejsze niż ścian - bo przez poziome przegrody "ucieka" więcej ciepła niż przez pionowe. Trzeba pomyśleć o dobrych oknach i ich ciepłym montażu (najlepiej w warstwie izolacji), oraz jak dla mnie instalować w takich przypadkach wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła. Zadbać o odizolowanie od gruntu na poziomie U ścian. To wszystko powinno zaowocować niskimi rachunkami pod warunkiem że będzie dobrze wykonane  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> wczoraj był u mnie wykonawca i zostawił parę próbek pianki,
> włożyłem piankę do wody (z barwnikiem) i zostawiłem na noc, po 18 godzinach tak to wygląda:
> 
> Załącznik 335819 Załącznik 335820 Załącznik 335821
> 
> Wniosek, no na pewno chłonie wilgoć  (pewnie nie bardziej niż wełna) ale w normalnych warunkach pianka nie będzie leżała w wodzie, więc faktycznie folia paroizolacyjna powinna być. 
> Zobaczymy teraz po jakim czasie to wyschnie. Chociaż z drugiej strony jeżeli z jednej strony pianka będzie zamknięta folią paroizolacyjną a z drugiej papą która jest na deskowaniu , to gdzie ma odparować ? w deski czyli znowu pozostaje kwestia tej szczeliny wentylacyjnej


Ten test niestety niczego nie udowadnia aczkolwiek faktem jest iż piana nasiąka wilgocią. Nie udowadnia dla tego iż zapomniałeś iż położona pianka jest pokryta skórką a to w znaczny sposób powstrzymuje ten proces aczkolwiek nie zatrzymuje go całkowicie.

----------


## Adam1982

zgadza się, w żaden sposób nie chciałem tutaj udowadniać że pianka jest zła, po prostu tak dla siebie chciałem sprawdzić jak chłonie wodę. 
Uważam że to lepszy materiał na izolację od wełny, ale boję się położyć bezpośrednio na deski. Patent ze szczeliną wentylacyjną którą zrobił drapek z cienkiej płyty OSB mi się podoba. Co prawda piana w dalszym ciągu dotyka powierzchni ale już nie deski od deskowania, więc ostatecznie jakby jakoś ta wilgoć się przedostała przez folię paroizolacyjną to przejdzie na osb i miejmy nadzieje że już nie na deski. 
Nie wiem tylko jak w takim przypadku z krokwiami, bo deski odgradzamy szczeliną , a krokwi już nie trzeba  :smile:  ?

----------


## imreE

> Witam,
> Zastanawiam sie nad ociepleniem poddasza pianką poliuretanową Sealection 500 metodą natryskową.
> Producent bardzo zachwala ta metode. Podobno eliminuje sie mostki termiczne, a własności pianki sa duzo lepsze (12 cm pianki odpowiada 25 cm wełny), a poza tym jest paroprzepuszczalna w zwiazku z tym nie ma potrzeby stosowania folii.
> 
> Co Wy sadzicie o tym? Warto?
> (metoda ta jest droższa niz ocieplenie wełna)
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Też się nad tym zastanawiałem..

----------


## plusfoto

Jak już chcesz zachować tą szczelinę i mieć poprawnie zrobione to na krokwie trzy centymetrowe listwy (można poradzić sobie i bez nich) i folia paro przepuszczalna dobrze naciągnięta.

----------


## Slawko123

> jak słyszę od kogoś ........ Albo coś w stylu *"u mnie jest tylko 12cm styropianu i jest ciepło"*
> - niestety w mojej miejscowości jakieś 90% ludzi budujących ma takie właśnie podejście.





> To w/g Ciebie ile powinno być tego styropianu?





> Pytasz przewrotnie i zaczepnie, nie mając niczego innego w zamiarze.





> absolutnie nie, To ile ma być tego styropianu?





> Wszystko zależy od tego w jakie zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło celujesz. Jak nie przeraża Cię wysokie to nie dawaj wcale.
> Jeśli myślisz o niskich rachunkach za ogrzewanie to tyle aby U ściany wyniosło nie więcej niż 0,2 (jeśli kogoś stać to zachęcam aby było to coś koło U=0,15).
> ...ale są oczywiście pewne zasady - zrobić wtedy poddasze aby miało U mniejsze niż ścian - bo przez poziome przegrody "ucieka" więcej ciepła niż przez pionowe. Trzeba pomyśleć o dobrych oknach i ich ciepłym montażu (najlepiej w warstwie izolacji), oraz jak dla mnie instalować w takich przypadkach wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła. Zadbać o odizolowanie od gruntu na poziomie U ścian. To wszystko powinno zaowocować niskimi rachunkami pod warunkiem że będzie dobrze wykonane


No właśnie, dlaczego uważasz, że 12cm styro to jest źle? Ja mam 12cm, sąsiad 15cm i w/g Ciebie to sąsiad ma lepiej bo więcej styro, ale..... ja mam grafitowy z  λ0,031 a sąsiad z λ0.040. Uw takiej przegrody to odpowiednio 0,258 i 0,266, czyli teoretycznie sam styropian 12cm z λ0.031 będzie cieplejszy niż 15cm z λ0,04, pomijam sam mur beton komórkowy 400(24cm)na zaprawę ciepłochronną i porotherm 25cm na zwykłej zaprawie cementowej.

----------


## mat3006

> Jak już chcesz zachować tą szczelinę i mieć poprawnie zrobione to na krokwie trzy centymetrowe listwy (można poradzić sobie i bez nich) i folia paro przepuszczalna dobrze naciągnięta.


To zależy od rodzaju pomieszczenia i systemu wentylacji. Nie zawsze jest to wymagane.

----------


## mat3006

> Ten test niestety niczego nie udowadnia aczkolwiek faktem jest iż piana nasiąka wilgocią. Nie udowadnia dla tego iż zapomniałeś iż położona pianka jest pokryta skórką a to w znaczny sposób powstrzymuje ten proces aczkolwiek nie zatrzymuje go całkowicie.


Skóra jest istonym ogranicznikiem ale ona raczej występuje od dołu, gdzie nie ma wody. Ta się raczej pcha od góry. Dlatego dobrze jest jeżeli pianka nie ma "ochoty" na nasiąkanie. Są takie które praktycznie, w próbie 24h pełnego zanurzenia prawie w ogóle nie przyjmują wody. Są i takie które wyżłopią całe wiadro. Żądać od wykonawców kart deklaracji zgodności w kontekście CE. Tam, z reguły są aktualne i raczej prawdziwe dane. Jeżeli nie wiedzą o co chodzi to niech lepiej, dla siebie i technologii, zajmą się czymś innym. Pytajcie to z przyjemnością odpowiem.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Skóra jest istonym ogranicznikiem ale ona raczej występuje od dołu, gdzie nie ma wody. Ta się raczej pcha od góry. Dlatego dobrze jest jeżeli pianka nie ma "ochoty" na nasiąkanie. Są takie które praktycznie, w próbie 24h pełnego zanurzenia prawie w ogóle nie przyjmują wody. Są i takie które wyżłopią całe wiadro. Żądać od wykonawców kart deklaracji zgodności w kontekście CE. Tam, z reguły są aktualne i raczej prawdziwe dane. Jeżeli nie wiedzą o co chodzi to niech zajmą dię czymś innym. Pytajcie to z przyjemnością odpowiem.


Co oznacza kolego, że woda pcha się od góry?

----------


## mat3006

> wczoraj był u mnie wykonawca i zostawił parę próbek pianki,
> włożyłem piankę do wody (z barwnikiem) i zostawiłem na noc, po 18 godzinach tak to wygląda:
> 
> Załącznik 335819 Załącznik 335820 Załącznik 335821
> 
> Wniosek, no na pewno chłonie wilgoć  (pewnie nie bardziej niż wełna) ale w normalnych warunkach pianka nie będzie leżała w wodzie, więc faktycznie folia paroizolacyjna powinna być. 
> Zobaczymy teraz po jakim czasie to wyschnie. Chociaż z drugiej strony jeżeli z jednej strony pianka będzie zamknięta folią paroizolacyjną a z drugiej papą która jest na deskowaniu , to gdzie ma odparować ? w deski czyli znowu pozostaje kwestia tej szczeliny wentylacyjnej


A jeżeli to nie tajemnica to co to za pianka?

----------


## drapek

> No właśnie, dlaczego uważasz, że 12cm styro to jest źle? Ja mam 12cm, sąsiad 15cm i w/g Ciebie to sąsiad ma lepiej bo więcej styro, ale..... ja mam grafitowy z  λ0,031 a sąsiad z λ0.040. Uw takiej przegrody to odpowiednio 0,258 i 0,266, czyli teoretycznie sam styropian 12cm z λ0.031 będzie cieplejszy niż 15cm z λ0,04, pomijam sam mur beton komórkowy 400(24cm)na zaprawę ciepłochronną i porotherm 25cm na zwykłej zaprawie cementowej.


Napisałem że źle zrozumiałeś moją wcześniejszą wypowiedź, więc się rozpisałem konkretniej a Ty dalej szukasz zaczepki :bash: 
...tak - masz super zaizolowany dom bo sąsiad ma przecież gorszy. gratulacje  :yes:

----------


## Adam1982

@ mat3006  próbki pianki którą zostawił mi wykonawca to według niego to "Icynene"
Wczoraj sprawdziłem po 24 godzinach pianka całkowicie sucha, woda która w nią wsiąknęła, odparowała.
Dzisiaj lub jutro będę miał wycenę na 20cm tej pianki.
Chciałbym zrobić tak jak ma drapek,  szczelinę wykonać za pomocą OSB 8mm, tak aby pianka nie dotykała deskowania, a między piankę a płyty GK dać folię paroizolacyjną. 
Tylko mam pytanie jaki sens ma robienie szczeliny wentylacyjnej w narożnikach ? Szczelina nie będzie miała ujścia w kalenicy, bo przecina ją belka krokwiowa.



I dodatkowe pytanie czy piankę też się daje na krokwie czy wystarczy tylko między krokwie ?

----------


## Jastrząb

> I dodatkowe pytanie czy piankę też się daje na krokwie czy wystarczy tylko między krokwie ?


Chocbys z aerozelu zrobił miedzy krokwiami, to U samej krokwi tym nie zmienisz. A lambda drewna to tak ze 4-5 razy gorzej niz ta pianka o ile dobrze pamietam. W miejscu krokwi bedziez miał wiec taka izolacje jak kilka, 4-5cm pianki/welny. Wiec sam sobie odpwowiedz czy warto czy nie warto.

----------


## Slawko123

> Napisałem że źle zrozumiałeś moją wcześniejszą wypowiedź, więc się rozpisałem konkretniej a Ty dalej szukasz zaczepki
> ...tak - masz super zaizolowany dom bo sąsiad ma przecież gorszy. gratulacje


Widzę że sam nie wiesz co piszesz, ale mniejsza o to. Nie o tym wątek.

----------


## drapek

*Slawko123 -*  doskonale wiem o czym pisze. Przewodzenie ciepła, obliczanie oporu cieplnego przegrody nie jest mi obce .
Widzę że Tobie też nie a zadajesz głupie pytania  (ewidentnie szukając zaczepki żeby móc przedstawić swoje mądrości) - i to nie jest tylko moja opinia co widać wyżej - kolega *dbx* też to tak odebrał.
Po co zadajesz pytania, na które znasz odpowiedzi?!
Jeśli chodzi Ci o moje zdanie na temat ile tego styro - to Ci odpiszę że dla mnie 12cm styro to mało nawet jeśli to grafit 0,031.

*Adam1982* - może da radę nawiercić jakiś otwór po samych deskach w tych narożnikach aby powietrze mogło się przedostać wyżej?
Drugą możliwością jest zamocowanie gotowych elementów do wentylacji połaciowej.

----------


## Slawko123

> *Slawko123* 
> Jeśli chodzi Ci o moje zdanie na temat ile tego styro - to Ci odpiszę że dla mnie 12cm styro to mało nawet jeśli to grafit 0,031.


O widzisz i teraz to rozumiem taką odpowiedź, a nie szydzenie z innych, ze dali tylko 12cm. 
*dbx* nie do końca zrozumiał co miałem na myśli pytając się o grubość styropianu.
gdybyś od razu napisał w tym tonie, mojego pytania nie byłoby wcale.

Wracając do mnie, ja akurat nie mogłem dać więcej i tyle. Zmiana technologii ścian, a grubszy styropian wiązałby się z projektem zastępczym(zwiększenie wymiarów zewnętrznych) i dalej już wiadomo. Sąsiad nie ma z tym nic wspólnego, choć to co napisałem, to prawda, ale takie coś 


> tak - masz super zaizolowany dom bo sąsiad ma przecież gorszy.


nawet mi do głowy nie przyszło.

----------


## Slawko123

> Tylko mam pytanie* jaki sens ma robienie szczeliny wentylacyjnej w narożnikach ? Szczelina nie będzie miała ujścia w kalenicy, bo przecina ją belka krokwiowa.*
> 
> 
> 
> I dodatkowe pytanie czy piankę też się daje na krokwie czy wystarczy tylko między krokwie ?


1.ciekawe pytanie i ciekawe jak inni to rozwiązują. 
2. pianke daje się też na krokwie, inaczej trochę to bez sensu, co zresztą wyżej napisał *Jastrząb*

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> 1.ciekawe pytanie i ciekawe jak inni to rozwiązują. 
> 2. pianke daje się też na krokwie, inaczej trochę to bez sensu, co zresztą wyżej napisał *Jastrząb*


Nie da się na krokwie to będzie mostek... Ja ostatnio robię płytami eurothane. Też idzie szybko i sprawnie no i szczelnie jak mamy płyty na pióro wpust.

----------


## Slawko123

> Nie da się na krokwie to będzie mostek...


 to już napisał @Jastrząb, ciekawsze zagadnienie to to co dotyczy szczeliny wentylacyjnej

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> to już napisał @Jastrząb, ciekawsze zagadnienie to to co dotyczy szczeliny wentylacyjnej


Dlatego ja nie jestem fanem pianki  :smile:  Czesi też którzy lubowali się w piance powoli od niej odchodzą

----------


## zeusrulez

> 1.ciekawe pytanie i ciekawe jak inni to rozwiązują. 
> ]


Wpisz kratka wentylacyjna dla dachow deskowanych
Lub gdzie spotyka sie kraweznica z kulawka na deskach powstaje maly trojkat i tego nie deskujesz na to membrana. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

Co do wentylacji pianki pod deskowaniem. Idealnie to by bylo przed pianowaniem wsadzic tam coś co potem "zniknie". Wyparuje, rozlozy sie, ulotni, wysypie itp. Pod wplywem wyzszej temperatury latem, pod wplywem czynników ktore sami wprowadzimy.  NIestety nie przychodza mi do glowy zadne tego typu materialy i ich aplikacja. Taki "dystans tracony"  :big grin:  Moja autorska nazwa.

Wzglednie wzlozyc tam plyte czegos co ma podluzne otwory. Jakis rodzaj papierowej/dekturowej plyty. Sa takie plyty do opakowan typu plaster miodu, ale tam komorki sa nie w ta strone chyba. Gdyby znalezc taki rodzaj plyty z solidnymi otworami wzdluz, zrobione z materialu ktory dobrze wilgoc przewodzi.
http://www.asiapack.pl/wp-content/up...ster-miodu.jpg
Co takiego. tylko zeby otwory byly wzdluz. Moze jest cos takiego.

A po za tym spytalbym producentów pianki. Nie wierze ze sie nad tym problemem nie glowili. Choc pewnie powiedza nie deskuj pan, poloz pan membrane  ::-(: 

Jesli nie do przychodzi mi do glowy wylacznie nabijanie jakichs 3cm "łatek" na deskowanie a do łatek folie paroprzepuszcalna, cieniutka sklejke, stare przescieradło, coś co na chwile zatrzyma rosnaca pianke a nie bedzie stanowilo dla wilgoci bariery.

----------


## Adam1982

może płyta MDF ?

----------


## Jastrząb

> może płyta MDF ?


No tego typu pomysl. Ale czy to bedzie wystarczajac? Czy zlobienia nie za male? Gdyby tych zlobien bylo 50% to bym robil w ciemno (zakaldajac ze to nie majatek )

----------


## Adam1982

Jeszcze coś takiego w postaci styropianu

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jeszcze coś takiego w postaci styropianu


No ale styropian blokuje pare wodna, wiec nie tedy droga. To musi byc cos co zapewnie szczeline miedzy pianka a deska a jednoczesnie przepusci pare wodna.

----------


## Slawko123

> Wpisz kratka wentylacyjna dla dachow deskowanych
> Lub gdzie spotyka sie kraweznica z kulawka na deskach powstaje maly trojkat i tego nie deskujesz na to membrana. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Hmmm, chyba nie po to daje się pełne deskowanie i szczelnie papę, aby później "dziury" w dachu robić.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Hmmm, chyba nie po to daje się pełne deskowanie i szczelnie papę, aby później "dziury" w dachu robić.


No niestety trzeba robić te "dziury". Te "dziury" idzie tak obrobic, ze na pewno bedzie to tak szczelne jak papa . . . 
A połąc trzeba wentylować 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Slawko123

na szczęście mam membranę  :big tongue:  i problem z głowy  :smile:

----------


## mj2007

przy pełnym deskowaniu i piance bezpośrednio na dechy zamiast papy kładzie się specjalną folię, która będzie przepuszczała zebraną wilgoć.
do tej pory byłem prawie przekonany do pianki, ale przez odprowadzenie nadmiaru wilgoci chyba porzucę ten pomysł i zrobię pełne deskowanie z papą, a ocieplenie wełną... belki mam 18 cm, więc wełna 15 cm sama sobie zrobi dylatację. a potem w drugą stronę wełnę 5 cm pod stelaże i po problemie...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> przy pełnym deskowaniu i piance bezpośrednio na dechy zamiast papy kładzie się specjalną folię, która będzie przepuszczała zebraną wilgoć.
> do tej pory byłem prawie przekonany do pianki, ale przez odprowadzenie nadmiaru wilgoci chyba porzucę ten pomysł i zrobię pełne deskowanie z papą, a ocieplenie wełną... belki mam 18 cm, więc wełna 15 cm sama sobie zrobi dylatację. a potem w drugą stronę wełnę 5 cm pod stelaże i po problemie...


Szczelina może się zamknąć i dlatego dajemy sznurek. Tak samo 20cm wełny nawet dobrej "32" to trochę mało.  Lepiej 25cm czyli 15+10.

----------


## Jastrząb

Po problemie?? Problemy to sie zacznal jak sie przekonasz jaka super izolacje stanowi 20cm welny z czego az 5 pod krokwia....

----------


## dropsec

Mam krokwie 18cm, planowałem do dziś tylko piankę PUR 18cm + 6 cm na krokwie. Tylko że to bardzo spora warstwa jak i koszt. Niech mnie ktoś uświadomi, dlaczego by nie dać 18cm wełny między krokwie + płytę OSB 8mm (po 9zl m2) pod krokwie + warstwa 10 cm PUR... 
Czy ma to sens, na moje oko oba materiały mają podobną przepuszczalność pary, ale pianką znacznie lepiej uszczelnię wszelkie niedociągnięcia po wełnie która będzie pierwszą warstwą między krokwiami. Tym samym zachowam parametry cieplne jak przy 30 cm wełny, ale znacznie dokładniej i szczelniej (choć pewnie ciut drożej). 
Proszę o jakąś kontrę...

----------


## hajnel

Po co chcesz mieszać?
Albo pianka, albo wełna, a łączenie to niepotrzebne komplikacje tematu.
Wełnę zabezpieczysz folią i będzie szczelnie.

----------


## M K

Jeżeli już chcesz łączyć dwa materiały izolacyjne, to może zamiast pianki zastosuj styropian. 
Można go wykończyć klejem na gładko, tym samym niepotrzebne są: folia, wieszaki i regipsy. Ponadto styro jest tańszy od pianki natryskiwanej.

----------


## MatixL

też chciałem tak zrobić ale finalnie zdecydowałem się na samą piankę . czy dobrze czas pokaże . Zostawiłem sobie dodatkowe 8-10 cm szczeliny między pianką a zabudową żeby ewentualnie dołożyć ekofiber albo piankę ZK jakby OK okazała się za zimna/za mało szczelna.

----------


## dropsec

Dlaczego chcę tak zrobić? Ponieważ chcę mieć 100% szczelność i ciągłość izolacji. * hajnel*  wybacz, ale podczas przeglądania filmów z termowizji widać zawsze w przypadku wełny te nieszczelności a raczej ten brak ciągłości (szpary). Choć z drugiej strony czy jest sens się tym przejmować... to w końcu jakieś "promile" całego ocieplenia i znikomy wpływ na całość  :smile: 

Styropianu nie chcę dać, bo dach nagrzeje się od czarnej dachówki w takie lato jak było obecnie i styro się zniszczy. Chyba że *M K* masz na myśli, by dać wełnę między krokwie, a styro tuż na krokwie by je przykryć ? To mogłoby mieć sens (chyba że ktoś widzi wady?)

*MatixL* masz 30 cm tej pianki? Jak nakładane, etapami czy jednorazowo? u mnie jak usłyszeli 20 cm to średnio podchodzili do tego, a 30 cm to już bardzo dużo. Były jakieś problemy z wykonaniem? Bo że ciepło to raczej nie mam wątpliwości.

----------


## Slawko123

> .............. brak ciągłości (szpary). Choć z drugiej strony czy jest sens się tym przejmować... to w końcu jakieś "promile" całego ocieplenia i znikomy wpływ na całość


Nie żartuj, toć to mnóstwo strat. Ostatnio był temat jak mocowania od rur spustowych rynien przymocować do ściany, bo te kilka kołków to zaj...sta strata energii, a Ty piszesz, że to znikomy wpływ.

----------


## M K

> Chyba że *M K* masz na myśli, by dać wełnę między krokwie, a styro tuż na krokwie by je przykryć ? To mogłoby mieć sens (chyba że ktoś widzi wady?)


Moim zdaniem takie połączenie wełny i styro ma sens. Gęsta wełna między krokwie, płyta MDF przykręcona do spodu krokwi, na to przyklejamy styro na klej poliuretanowy. Szpary pomiędzy płytami styro oraz łączenia ze ścianami piankujemy. Następnie zaprawa klejowa do siatki, siatka, klej, grunt, dobra farba. 
W ten sposób , mamy ciepłą (grubość warstw jest istotna), szczelną izolację stropu oraz skosów poddasza.

----------


## drapek

oto jak ja zapewniłem na swoim dachu szczelinę wentylacyjną 2,5 do 3cm:

----------


## Slawko123

to teraz zamiast desek gnić będzie płyta OSB  :smile:

----------


## dbx

> oto jak ja zapewniłem na swoim dachu szczelinę wentylacyjną 2,5 do 3cm:


Zamiast płyty, można było zszywaczem przymocować siatkę. Ale, z tego pomysłu, może skorzysta_ już_ ktoś inny  :smile:

----------


## drapek

> to teraz zamiast desek gnić będzie płyta OSB


nie będzie - osb jest kilka m2, większość to płyta wiórowa - obie mają 8mm i przepuszczają przecież wilgoć. Poza tym pod pianką będzie folia paroizolacyjna.
Będzie też reku, więc z wilgocią nie powinno być problemów  :smile: 




> Zamiast płyty, można było zszywaczem przymocować siatkę. Ale, z tego pomysłu, może skorzysta_ już_ ktoś inny


można było, ale trzeba by ją dobrze naciągnąć - pianka przy wzrośnie mogłaby zamknąć szczelinę. Poza tym mam pewność że nic w piankę nie wejdzie.

----------


## Slawko123

płyta OSB nie przepuszcza wilgoci, jest teoretycznie wodoodporna. Płyta wiórowa nie wiem, ale daleko jej do paroprzepuszczalności, chyba, ze masz na myśli nasiąkanie wilgocią i suszenie jej po drugiej stronie. 
Taniej byś miał, jakbyś jakąś membranę przyczepił do tych listew. No, ale to Twój dach.

----------


## drapek

...a skąd wiesz w jakiej cenie kupiłem płyty wiórowe? bo wyszły mnie około 2-3 razy taniej niż membrana  :wink: 
Poza tym opór dyfuzyjny dla osb 8mm wynosi ~0,4m, płyta wiórowa ma podobny.
Folia paroizolacyjna która pójdzie pod piankę ma opór dyfuzyjny w granicach 30m a niektóre nawet 70m, więc dużo większy.
Wniosek - nawet jeśli przez folię paroizolacyjną przedostanie się wilgoć to bez problemu przejdzie przez płyty osb i wiórowe trafiając do szczeliny wentylacyjnej, skąd dalej zostanie wydalona z budynku.
Dobrze to rozumuję? Czy może dotarłem do słych danych odnośnie oporów dyfuzyjnych?

dane zaczerpnąłem stąd: 
http://www.itb.pl/nf/PDF/b10.pdf

----------


## Slawko123

a jakbyś nie dał wcale, to ile razy taniej?

opór dyfuzyjny dla OSB 8mm to 4m a nie 0,4  

µ*d  50*0,08=4

membrana dachowa paroprzepuszczalna to średnio 0,2m

----------


## drapek

fakt - mój błąd. Jest tak jak piszesz czyli opór dyfuzyjny to 4.
I po co znowu się wymądrzasz że jakbym nie dał wcale to ile by było taniej?! Twoja argumentacja ("tańszość" membrany) okazała się nietrafna w tym przypadku to musisz mimo wszystko postawić na swoim?! Widzę jednak że forum służy Ci do zaczepek - już nie pierwszy raz się "łapiemy".

Odpowiadam więc że coś trzeba było dać - membrana nie była by tak stabilna (sprawdzone ) - szczelina mogłaby się utkać gdyby nie była dobrze naciągnięta. A że płyty wyszły mnie taniej to jeszcze lepiej bo mam pewność że ta szczelina wszędzie jest równa i mam pewność że żadne ptactwo czy gryzonie nie wejdą pod płyty  :wink:  Jest też pewność że w perspektywie lat z płytą nic się nie stanie bo jest wentylowana. Membrana jednak mogłaby się wykruszać - nie wiem jak się mają obecne membrany, ale te sprzed 12 lat po prostu się kruszą - tyle czasu temu był wymieniany dach tu gdzie mieszkam.

----------


## Slawko123

Szkoda że to tak odbierasz, że niby się czepiam.  Nie mam takiego zamiaru. Zwracam tylko uwagę że Twoje rozwiązanie nie jest najlepsze. Robisz po taniości, masz prawo, ale przynajmniej inni będą mieli pogląd na sprawę i zrobią to lepiej.

----------


## M K

Niby dlaczego złe jest rozwiązanie wykonania szczeliny, zaproponowane przez *drapek?

*Jeżeli dodatkowo przez szczelinę, będzie zapewniony przepływ powietrza, od okapu do  kalenicy to będzie w porządku. Zastosowanie w tym miejscu zamiast  płyty, membrany paroprzepuszczalnej, raczej na pewno spowodowałoby  znaczne zamknięcie szczeliny. 
Ponadto dokładne położenie folii paroizolacyjnej od strony pomieszczeń  oraz położenie GK np.: w dwóch warstwach i dobre uszczelnienie  połączenia GK ze ścianami, praktycznie, uniemożliwi przedostawanie się  wilgoci z pomieszczeń do warstwy izolacyjnej.

----------


## MatixL

> MatixL masz 30 cm tej pianki? Jak nakładane, etapami czy jednorazowo? u mnie jak usłyszeli 20 cm to średnio podchodzili do tego, a 30 cm to już bardzo dużo. Były jakieś problemy z wykonaniem? Bo że ciepło to raczej nie mam wątpliwości.


Tak mam 30. Nakładana na dwa etapy - tzn dwa pryśnięcia -jedno i po chwili drugie w celu uzyskania odpowiedniej grubośći. Z wykonaniem nie było żadnych problemów.

----------


## drapek

> Szkoda że to tak odbierasz, że niby się czepiam.  Nie mam takiego zamiaru. Zwracam tylko uwagę że Twoje rozwiązanie nie jest najlepsze. Robisz po taniości, masz prawo, ale przynajmniej inni będą mieli pogląd na sprawę i zrobią to lepiej.


Ja jednak uważam że w tym przypadku moje rozwiązanie jest lepsze - paroprzepuszczalność jest, "sztywna" szczelina wentylacyjna też, do tego materiał wyszedł mnie taniej niż membrana, którą proponujesz, więc jak ma być gorzej? że taniej to gorzej?
Jakbym robił po taniości to nie robiłbym poddasza z 30cm niemieckiej pianki, nie kupował 18cm styro knaufa 0,032, nie kładłbym gontu na dach po 34zł/m2 i nie wstawiał okien z U=0,8 w warstwie izolacji  :wink: 

PS. Nie pisz odpowiedzi w stylu "jakbyś nie dał wcale to byłoby taniej" bo to dla mnie ewidentne szukanie zaczepki słownej. 
Skoro piszesz że moje rozwiązanie jest nie najlepsze to podaj przykład swojego, które zapewni: paroprzepuszczalność, pewność że w warstwę ocieplenia nic nie wejdzie oraz to że szczelina wentylacyjna nie zmieni wymiarów (jak to np przy nakładaniu pianki i jej rozprężaniu).

----------


## Slawko123

> Ja jednak uważam że w tym przypadku moje rozwiązanie jest lepsze - paroprzepuszczalność jest, "sztywna" szczelina wentylacyjna też, do tego materiał wyszedł mnie taniej niż membrana, którą proponujesz, więc jak ma być gorzej? że taniej to gorzej?


czy lepsze? nie wiem, ja bym tak nie zrobił.




> PS. Nie pisz odpowiedzi w stylu "jakbyś nie dał wcale to byłoby taniej" bo to dla mnie ewidentne szukanie zaczepki słownej.


nie, sam podniosłeś kwestię, że kupiłeś bardzo tanio


> ...a skąd wiesz w jakiej cenie kupiłem płyty wiórowe? bo wyszły mnie około 2-3 razy taniej niż membrana


, czyli skoro kupiłeś tanio to będzie najlepsze. Tak zrozumiałem, a skoro im taniej tym lepiej, to ""jakbyś nie dał wcale to byłoby taniej"



> Skoro piszesz że moje rozwiązanie jest nie najlepsze to podaj przykład swojego, które zapewni: paroprzepuszczalność, pewność że w warstwę ocieplenia nic nie wejdzie oraz to że szczelina wentylacyjna nie zmieni wymiarów (jak to np przy nakładaniu pianki i jej rozprężaniu).


ja akurat mam membranę bez desek i papy z dachówką, więc problemu nie mam  :smile:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> czy lepsze? nie wiem, ja bym tak nie zrobił.
> 
> nie, sam podniosłeś kwestię, że kupiłeś bardzo tanio, czyli skoro kupiłeś tanio to będzie najlepsze. Tak zrozumiałem, a skoro im taniej tym lepiej, to ""jakbyś nie dał wcale to byłoby taniej"
> ja akurat mam membranę bez desek i papy z dachówką, więc problemu nie mam


*@Slawko123* ty masz pianę otwarto czy zamknięto komórkową? Co do membran/płyt. Membrana dobrej jakości trzyma się dobrze i załatwia sprawę. Ważne aby nie była poddawana bezpośredniemu oddziaływaniu słońca przez długi okres czasu.

----------


## Slawko123

na razie mam samą membranę, będzie piana otwartokomórkowa choć miała być zamknięto. niestety warstwa za gruba (23cm) na pianę zamknietokomórkową.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> na razie mam samą membranę, będzie piana otwartokomórkowa choć miała być zamknięto. niestety warstwa za gruba (23cm) na pianę zamknietokomórkową.


tak 23 za grubo ale tez łączą te 2 pianki. rozumiem że paroizolacja przy otwartokom. będzie od wewnątrz?

----------


## Slawko123

> tak 23 za grubo ale tez łączą te 2 pianki. rozumiem że paroizolacja przy otwartokom. będzie od wewnątrz?


nie wiem, nie doszedłem do tego etapu. A łaczyć tych dwóch pianek nie będę, bo: 1. za duży koszt, 2. potrzebne dwie ekipy, jedna od otwarto druga od zamknięto. Nie znalazłem jednej ekipy od dwóch pianek.

----------


## dbx

> płyta OSB nie przepuszcza wilgoci, jest teoretycznie wodoodporna. .


herezje piszesz.

----------


## Slawko123

> herezje piszesz.


niech będą herezje, mnie tam wszystko jedno, nie moja piaskownica i zabawki  :smile:

----------


## drapek

Slawko123 - widzę że jednak nie do końca się orientujesz  temacie  - świadczy o tym fakt że piszesz o nieprzpuszczalności pary co jest bzdurą jak już napisał dbx :wink: 
Skoro miałem sztywny materiał działający jak membrana albo lepiej (w tym konkretnym przypadku) to jego niska cena jest dodatkową zaletą, czyż nie tak>
Nie napisałem  - mam materiał paroszczelny, ale jest tani dlatego dam go zamiast membrany. To duża różnica, której widocznie nie dostrzegasz. 

Co do tego że nie znalazłeś ekipy od piany ZK i OK - odpowiedź w Twoim stylu brzmiałaby - słabo szukasz  :wink: 
...ale mimo to podpowiem Ci że wykonawca pianki u mnie robi obie, ma dorby sprzęt i dość dobre ceny.
firma Piansystem - okolie Puław. Tomasz Nowaczek. znajdź na necie albo facebook.

----------


## Slawko123

Bardzo możliwe że słabo szukałem. Ten etap przede mną, więc mogę jeszcze nadrobić. 

O reszcie już się nie wypowiadam bo mam inne zdanie.

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Nie mam czasu przeszukiwać wątku. Jaki jest pełny układ warstw dachu? Co jest powyżej szalowania z desek?

----------


## mat3006

> Slawko123 - widzę że jednak nie do końca się orientujesz  temacie  - świadczy o tym fakt że piszesz o nieprzpuszczalności pary co jest bzdurą jak już napisał dbx
> Skoro miałem sztywny materiał działający jak membrana albo lepiej (w tym konkretnym przypadku) to jego niska cena jest dodatkową zaletą, czyż nie tak>
> Nie napisałem  - mam materiał paroszczelny, ale jest tani dlatego dam go zamiast membrany. To duża różnica, której widocznie nie dostrzegasz. 
> 
> Co do tego że nie znalazłeś ekipy od piany ZK i OK - odpowiedź w Twoim stylu brzmiałaby - słabo szukasz 
> ...ale mimo to podpowiem Ci że wykonawca pianki u mnie robi obie, ma dorby sprzęt i dość dobre ceny.
> firma Piansystem - okolie Puław. Tomasz Nowaczek. znajdź na necie albo facebook.


Witam,
Co do pomysłu zastąpienia membrany płytą OSB (jakie OSB?). O ile opór dyfuzyjny jest na akceptowalnym poziomie to montaż płyt w styk (o ile dobrze widzę na zdjęciach) już nie. Brak zakładki zgodnej "z włosem" może powodować wsiąkanie wody z ewentualnych wykroplin w liniach styku. Jeżeli zostanie w dodatku zastosowana pianka o wysokiej sorbcji wody to będzie , delikatnie ujmując, problem. Dlatego ZDECYDOWANIE, od góry, na płytach powinna być ułożona wstępnie dobrej jakości membrana na zakładkę, z podwinięciem przy krokwiach. Kolejna uwaga odnośnie łat dystansowych. Błędem jest wykonywanie ich w sposób ciągły. Powinny być odcinkowe, montowane z przesunięciem, lekko skośnie od krokwi do środka pola, o długości 30-40 cm, tak aby możliwa była cyrkulacja na boki. Listwy powinne być bardzo dobrze zaimpregnowane lub wykonane z kompozytu. Wkręty nierdzewne lub solidnie ocynkowane.
Jak dla mnie zastosowanie płyt OSB nie ma szczególnego uzasadnienia. Dobrze zamontowana, dobra membrana (służę informacją szczegółową) będzie wystarczającym rozwiązaniem. OSB, zwłaszcza w sposób w jaki zostało zamontowane już nie do końca. Tym bardziej że nic nie wiadomo na temat odporności na wodę z ewentualnych wykroplin i nieszczelności powyżej.
Co do drugiego wątku nt. łączenia pianek OK i ZK. Wielokrotnie wałkowany temat... NIE MA NAJMNIEJSZEGO SENSU a nawet może być przyczyną problemów. Biorąc pod uwagę znaczne podrożenie w stosunku do wykonania większej grubości pianki OK, to nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia. Szczerze mówiąc to myślałem, że ta "idea" została już dawno pochowana na tym forum.  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## drapek

> (...)
> Brak zakładki zgodnej "z włosem" może powodować wsiąkanie wody z ewentualnych wykroplin w liniach styku.
> (...)


Nie ma możliwości wykroplenia się tam wody z warstwy izolacji. Tym bardziej że od wewnątrz będzie paroizolacja.




> (...)
> Kolejna uwaga odnośnie łat dystansowych. Błędem jest wykonywanie ich w sposób ciągły. Powinny być odcinkowe, montowane z przesunięciem, lekko skośnie od krokwi do środka pola, o długości 30-40 cm, tak aby możliwa była cyrkulacja na boki. Listwy powinne być bardzo dobrze zaimpregnowane lub wykonane z kompozytu.
> (...)


poważnie tak uważasz? przecież powietrze będzie "szło" całą powierzchnią szczeliny, więc będzie się mieszało i sprawnie osuszało ewentualną wilgoć nawet z kątów, w których zgodnie z prawami fizyki będzie mniejsza prędkość powietrza. 
Co do impregnacji to nie widzę sensu tego robić - no może poza tym aby robactwo w niego nie szło - więc powinny być zaimpregnowane jak reszta drewna wykorzystanego do budowy dachu.

----------


## drapek

> Witam,
> Nie mam czasu przeszukiwać wątku. Jaki jest pełny układ warstw dachu? Co jest powyżej szalowania z desek?


od zewnątrz mój dach wygląda tak:
gont bitumiczny -> papa -> płyta osb 8mm -> pełne deskowanie -> szczelina wentylacyjna 2,5-3cm -> płyta wiórowa10mm /pozostałości osb 8mm ->pianka otwartokomórkowa 28cm -> będzie paroizolacja i gips-karton




> (...)
> O reszcie już się nie wypowiadam bo mam inne zdanie.


Tu nie chodzi o to że ktoś ma inne zdanie - tylko o to aby przedstawić jak powinna być prawidłowo zrobiona szczelina wentylacyjna. Byłeś w błędzie pisząc o nieprzepuszczalności osb/płyty wiórowej, więc chciałem Cię (podobnie jak dbx) z niego wyprowadzić.
Nie uważam że mój pomysł jest najlepszy i jestem najmądrzejszy, ale jakieś tam pojęcie o tematyce mam i się nią interesuję - jeśli ktoś potrafi przedstawić błąd w moim myśleniu to chętnie bym o tym przeczytał. Ale niech to będzie podparte doświadczeniami/ prawami fizyki itp a nie gdybanie że ja bym zrobił inaczej albo mam inne zdanie.
Inne zdanie to można mieć na temat koloru ścian itp - bo tu nie ma możliwości na nieprawidłowe wykonanie z pkt technicznego :wink:

----------


## mat3006

> Nie ma możliwości wykroplenia się tam wody z warstwy izolacji. Tym bardziej że od wewnątrz będzie paroizolacja.


Co do szczelności paroizolacji zawsze trzeba podchodzić z ograniczonym zaufaniem. Cuda jakie widziałem w swojej praktyce każą mi stwierdzić, że większość z nich będzie powodowała problemy zamiast zalet. Niewielu wie (lub wiedzą ale nie robią) jak prawidłowo wykonać paroizolację. Nie więcej ma świadomość, że każda ściana, wewnętrzna czy zewnętrzna oraz trzony wentylacyjne czy kominowe, stwarzają potencjalne mostki parowe. Pokładanie 100% pewności bo "przecież będzie folia" może wyjść bokiem. Mokrym  :smile:  I tyle w tym punkcie.
Co do szczeliny. Im mniej ograniczeń w cyrkulacji (w tym na boki) tym lepiej. Takie wykonanie wymusza zastosowanie wlotu i wylotu w każdym, wąskim polu (nie wiem czy dobrze widzę ale szerokość kanału przy krokwi to jest tylko 10-15 cm?). Nie wiem jak dalej, powyżej skosów jest poprowadzone ocieplenie. Do kalenicy czy do poziomu jętek? Jeżeli zrobione byłoby zgodnie z tym co opisuję wystarczyłoby zastosować jeden wlot pod okapem oraz wywietrzak w kalenicy na pole międzykrokwiowe. A tak trzeba poważnie rozważyć co 30-40 cm?!
Co do wykroplin... W opisanym przypadku są mniej prawdopodobne niż np. przy kryciu blachodachówką ale nigdy nie można wykluczyć zawilgoceń z nieszczelności przy obróbkach kominów czy okien dachowych.
Jakiej klasy jest OSB? Dalej uważam, że montaż OSB do czoła jest błędem.
Mam wrażenie, że koncepcja dachu była zmieniana w trakcie wykonywania. Układ jaki się "wprasza" powinien być następujący:
Na krokwiach płyty OSB (bez zakładki  :smile:  ) , calowa kontrłata wzdłuż krokwi (ma na celu utworzenie spadku membrany w bok od kontrłaty właściwej, na nich dobrej klasy (ułożona "luźno") membrana z zakładką "z włosem", kontrłaty główne na krokwiach. Na nich deskowanie i/lub ew. OSB?) i warstwy pokrycia. Jeżeli pokryciem będzie blachodachówka to zamiast deskowania pojawią się łaty i pokrycie
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Slawko123

Jak znam życie to OSB3 bo to najczęściej jest w sprzedaży.  OSB3 jest wodoodporna a co za tym idzie jej paroprzepuszczalność jest pomijalna. Na pewno nie spełni zadania w myśl @drapka.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Co do szczelności paroizolacji zawsze trzeba podchodzić z ograniczonym zaufaniem. Cuda jakie widziałem w swojej praktyce każą mi stwierdzić, że większość z nich będzie powodowała problemy zamiast zalet. Niewielu wie (lub wiedzą ale nie robią) jak prawidłowo wykonać paroizolację. Nie więcej ma świadomość, że każda ściana, wewnętrzna czy zewnętrzna oraz trzony wentylacyjne czy kominowe, stwarzają potencjalne mostki parowe. Pokładanie 100% pewności bo "przecież będzie folia" może wyjść bokiem. Mokrym  I tyle w tym punkcie.
> Co do szczeliny. Im mniej ograniczeń w cyrkulacji (w tym na boki) tym lepiej. Takie wykonanie wymusza zastosowanie wlotu i wylotu w każdym, wąskim polu (nie wiem czy dobrze widzę ale szerokość kanału przy krokwi to jest tylko 10-15 cm?). Nie wiem jak dalej, powyżej skosów jest poprowadzone ocieplenie. Do kalenicy czy do poziomu jętek? Jeżeli zrobione byłoby zgodnie z tym co opisuję wystarczyłoby zastosować jeden wlot pod okapem oraz wywietrzak w kalenicy na pole międzykrokwiowe. A tak trzeba poważnie rozważyć co 30-40 cm?!
> Co do wykroplin... W opisanym przypadku są mniej prawdopodobne niż np. przy kryciu blachodachówką ale nigdy nie można wykluczyć zawilgoceń z nieszczelności przy obróbkach kominów czy okien dachowych.
> Jakiej klasy jest OSB? Dalej uważam, że montaż OSB do czoła jest błędem.
> Mam wrażenie, że koncepcja dachu była zmieniana w trakcie wykonywania. Układ jaki się "wprasza" powinien być następujący:
> Na krokwiach płyty OSB (bez zakładki  ) , calowa kontrłata wzdłuż krokwi (ma na celu utworzenie spadku membrany w bok od kontrłaty właściwej, na nich dobrej klasy (ułożona "luźno") membrana z zakładką "z włosem", kontrłaty główne na krokwiach. Na nich deskowanie i/lub ew. OSB?) i warstwy pokrycia. Jeżeli pokryciem będzie blachodachówka to zamiast deskowania pojawią się łaty i pokrycie
> Pozdrawiam


Dlatego trzeba przy paroizolacji się dokładnie przyłożyć a nie zrobić na odczep się. A kominów lepiej nie robić i po sprawie.

----------


## drapek

> Pokładanie 100% pewności bo "przecież będzie folia" może wyjść bokiem. Mokrym  I tyle w tym punkcie.


Dlatego napisałem:
"Nie ma możliwości wykroplenia się tam wody z warstwy izolacji. *Tym bardziej* że od wewnątrz będzie paroizolacja."  :wink:  Też nie wierzę że uda się zrobić to w 100% szczelnie.
Dopiero teraz widzę że chodziło Ci o wodę dostającą się z dachu. Dach się robi porządnie/szczelnie przede wszystkim  :wink:  mój stał 2 lata i wiem że jest ok - na początku miałem nieszczelności na obróbce kominów ale to poprawiłem.




> Co do szczeliny. Im mniej ograniczeń w cyrkulacji (w tym na boki) tym lepiej. Takie wykonanie wymusza zastosowanie wlotu i wylotu w każdym, wąskim polu (nie wiem czy dobrze widzę ale szerokość kanału przy krokwi to jest tylko 10-15 cm?). Nie wiem jak dalej, powyżej skosów jest poprowadzone ocieplenie. Do kalenicy czy do poziomu jętek? Jeżeli zrobione byłoby zgodnie z tym co opisuję wystarczyłoby zastosować jeden wlot pod okapem oraz wywietrzak w kalenicy na pole międzykrokwiowe. A tak trzeba poważnie rozważyć co 30-40 cm?!


Mam otwartą kalenicę na całej długości(wylot).  Wlot będzie na całej długości pod okapem - wentylowany będzie każdy widoczny na zdjęciach "kanał".
Ocieplenie mam do poziomu jętek. Z każdego kanału wieje aż miło  :wink:  Bałem się czy 2,5cm nie będzie za mało, ale naprawdę dobrze czuć ruch powietrza.




> Jakiej klasy jest OSB? Dalej uważam, że montaż OSB do czoła jest błędem.


Bardzo proszę o opis z uzasadnieniem tej tezy. Wykluczamy nieszczelności związane z przeciekającym dachem.




> Mam wrażenie, że koncepcja dachu była zmieniana w trakcie wykonywania. Układ jaki się "wprasza" powinien być następujący:
> Na krokwiach płyty OSB (bez zakładki ) , calowa kontrłata wzdłuż krokwi (ma na celu utworzenie spadku membrany w bok od kontrłaty właściwej, na nich dobrej klasy (ułożona "luźno") membrana z zakładką "z włosem", kontrłaty główne na krokwiach. Na nich deskowanie i/lub ew. OSB?) i warstwy pokrycia. Jeżeli pokryciem będzie blachodachówka to zamiast deskowania pojawią się łaty i pokrycie.


Według mnie to takie zabezpieczanie się przed dziurawym dachem. W tym przypadku faktycznie woda spłynie po membranie i nie "pójdzie" w izolację jak w przypadku płyt do czoła, ale będą gnić deski, łaty, kontrłaty - w konsekwencji dach do zmiany. A ten przecież tak jak już pisałem wcześniej robi się szczelnie  :wink:  Poza tym w opisanym przez Ciebie przypadku membrana dotykająca do płyty OSB tworzy dodatkową barierę dla pary.
Co do mojego dachu to był od początku tak zaplanowany - według zasad jest zrobiony prawidłowo.
Jedynie na początku była planowana izolacja wełną i sznurowanie między krokwiami. Jednak zdecydowałem się na piankę i chciałem zapewnić sobie pewną szczelinę wentylacyjną - że nie zatka mi jej pianka przy rozprężaniu jakby to mogło być przy membranie. Stąd pomysł na listwy i płyty osb oraz wiórowe.

----------


## drapek

> Jak znam życie to OSB3 bo to najczęściej jest w sprzedaży.  OSB3 jest wodoodporna a co za tym idzie jej paroprzepuszczalność jest pomijalna. Na pewno nie spełni zadania w myśl @drapka.


Nie pamiętam już, ale zapewne tak - to OSB3 i dane które podałem odnośnie oporu dyfuzyjnego są właśnie dla OSB3.
Wyłóż skrzynkę drewnianą membraną paroprzepuszczalną i nalej wody - zobaczysz że woda przez nią nie przejdzie.
Nie wiem co rozumiesz pod pojęciem wodoodporna?

----------


## Slawko123

> Nie pamiętam już, ale zapewne tak - to OSB3 i dane które podałem odnośnie oporu dyfuzyjnego są właśnie dla OSB3.
> Wyłóż skrzynkę drewnianą membraną paroprzepuszczalną i nalej wody - zobaczysz że woda przez nią nie przejdzie.
> Nie wiem co rozumiesz pod pojęciem wodoodporna?


Sd dla plyty osb3 i grubości 8mm wynosi nie 4m a od 16 do24m
http://www.mdb.kronopol.pl/Plyta-nie...ane-techniczne
te 4m to dla plyty osb1

----------


## dbx

> Jak znam życie to OSB3 bo to najczęściej jest w sprzedaży.  OSB3 jest wodoodporna a co za tym idzie jej paroprzepuszczalność jest pomijalna. Na pewno nie spełni zadania w myśl @drapka.



twoja ignorancja jest przykra, tym gorzej, że publicznie prezentowana.

----------


## drapek

> Sd dla plyty osb3 i grubości 8mm wynosi nie 4m a od 16 do24m
> http://www.mdb.kronopol.pl/Plyta-nie...ane-techniczne
> te 4m to dla plyty osb1


Walnąłeś się kolego w obliczeniach o rząd dziesiątek.
1,6 do 2,4.
8mm to nie 0,08 a* 0,008m*  :smile: 
Następnym razem proszę żebyś najpierw utwierdził się przekonaniach i dopiero upierał się przy swoim - tym bardziej że dwie osoby chciały Cię poprawić a Ty dalej swoje.

----------


## Slawko123

> Walnąłeś się kolego w obliczeniach o rząd dziesiątek.
> 1,6 do 2,4.
> 8mm to nie 0,08 a* 0,008m* 
> Następnym razem proszę żebyś najpierw utwierdził się przekonaniach i dopiero upierał się przy swoim - tym bardziej że dwie osoby chciały Cię poprawić a Ty dalej swoje.


Masz rację. Mój błąd.

----------


## drapek

> Masz rację. Mój błąd.


 :wink:  także jak widzisz paroprzepuszczalność płyt osb/ wiórowych jest kilkanaście razy większa niż folii paroizolacyjnej - z technicznego pkt widzenia szczelina wentylacyjna wykonana jest poprawnie. Dodatkowo mam pewność że ta szczelina jest wszędzie równa, a nie gdzieś przytkana.

----------


## Slawko123

> - z technicznego pkt widzenia szczelina wentylacyjna wykonana jest poprawnie.


Szczelina tak, ale pomiędzy deskami a płytą OSB.

Może przeczytaj to: http://www.budujemydom.pl/dachy-i-rynny/10566-na-co-wplywa-paroprzepuszczalnosc-oraz-wspolczynnik-sd-w-foliach-i-membranach-wstepnego-krycia
Zwróć uwagę na Sd folii niskoparoprzepuszczalnej i co wymaga i porównaj sobie do tego co Ty zrobiłeś. 

Jak wcześniej napisałem, to Twój dach i mnie nic do niego. Dalej uważam, że płyta OSB nie nadaje się do tego co(jak) Ty zrobiłeś.

----------


## mat3006

> także jak widzisz paroprzepuszczalność płyt osb/ wiórowych jest kilkanaście razy większa niż folii paroizolacyjnej - z technicznego pkt widzenia szczelina wentylacyjna wykonana jest poprawnie. Dodatkowo mam pewność że ta szczelina jest wszędzie równa, a nie gdzieś przytkana.


Podejrzewam błąd w wypowiedzi. 
Przy okazji polecam: http://dachy.info.pl/technika/bledy-...oizolacyjnych/
Pozdrawiam

----------


## drapek

nosz kurde, cycki opadają mi powoli :Confused:  *mat3006* - jaki błąd w wypowiedzi !!! W Twojej może i tak...
płyta Osb lub wiórowa ma Sd na poziomie 1,6 do 2,4. Dobre folie paroizolacyjne mają Sd na poziomie 30-70m.
30,1,6 =18
70/2,4 = 29
*Średnia = 23*
Więc wychodzi że przez płytę OSB lu wiórową (która ma zapewne jeszcze mniejsze Sd) przejdzie przez dobę około 23 razy więcej wilgoci niż przez folię paroizolacyjną - nie ma mowy więc o zawilgoceniu materiału izolacyjnego..
*Slawko123* - Ciebie też tyczy się ta odpowiedź. Przeanalizuj powoli i popraw mnie jeśli się myle  :wink: 

Paroprzepuszczalność to nie opór dyfuzyjny (Sd) !!!
Im Sd jest większe tym paroprzepuszczalność mniejsza i odwrotnie.
Podajecie linki - może sami najpierw przeczytajcie ich treść i zrozumcie zagadnienie :smile:

----------


## dbx

jak widzisz, pisanie na forum nie zobowiązuje do niczego  :smile: 
zrobiłeś jak zrobiłeś, i jak widać, innym nic do tego.

----------


## Slawko123

@drapek, myślisz nie od tej strony. Tu nie chodzi o to, że paroprzepuszczalność osb jest n-dziesiąt razy większa od folii paroizolacyjnej i para która przeniknie przez folie paroizolacyjną szybciej n-dziesiąt razy  przeniknie przez osb . *Chodzi o to, że jak już się ona(wilgoć) tam dostanie, to zanim przeniknie przez osb będzie się tam kisiła i będzie powodowała jej gnicie.* 

dałem Ci linka, ale widzę, że nic a nic z tego nie zrozumiałeś(pomijam @dbx'a, bo to już żenada).

Wyobraź sobie, że nie masz desek, papy i gontu bitumicznego(mam nadzieję, że potrafisz  :smile:  ), ale zamiast tego masz folię wstępnego krycia niskoparoprzepuszczalną (+blachę, dachówki itp.) o Sd 1 do3 (odpowiednik Twojej płyty osb) to "FWK wymagają szczeliny wentylacyjnej (drożnej na całej długości, mającej wlot i wylot) oddzielającej je od termoizolacji" czyli pomiedzy Twoja płytą osb a pianką musisz zrobić tą szczelinę wentylacyjną. Rozumiesz to? Gdybyś dał membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, to piankę możesz dać bez tej szczeliny.  

Wracając do Twojego dachu. Masz deski papę i na wierzch jakieś krycie, czyli masz przegrodę paroizolacyjną, nabiłeś na to listwy- ok, do tej pory wszystko jest w porządku i rozsądnie, ale później dałeś płytę osb co jest odpowiednikiem folii wstępnego krycia o bardzo niskiej paroprzepuszczalności. Zgodnie ze sztuką powinieneś teraz zrobić kolejną szczelinę wentylacyjną pomiędzy osb a pianką. Gdybyś dał jakąś folię-membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną to szczelina jest zbędna, bo ona wody nie przepuści, ale pare wodną już tak i to w ilości od 1000 do 2000 g/cm2/24h a nie 20 do 60g/cm2/24h jak Twoja płyta OSB.

Czy teraz rozumiesz co próbujemy Ci powiedzieć? Jeśli nie, to ja już się nie odzywam, bo nie potrafię inaczej Ci tego wytłumaczyć.

W każdym razie nie chodzi o przenikanie wilgoci przez folię paroizolacyjną, tylko przypadkowe, jakimś cudem dostanie się wilgoci do ocieplenia.

----------


## noc

Jeszcze krócej @drapek. Jeśli do tej Twojej membrany (a jest to możliwe) dostanie się wilgoć, to z zostanie z niej (OSB!) kupa trocin. Nie nadających się nawet do wędzenia, nie mówiąc o dachu. Czy to wystarczy? Oczywiście to jest Twój dach i rób jak uważasz.

----------


## drapek

> Wracając do Twojego dachu. Masz deski papę i na wierzch jakieś krycie, czyli masz przegrodę paroizolacyjną, nabiłeś na to listwy - ok, do tej pory wszystko jest w porządku i rozsądnie, ale później dałeś płytę osb co jest odpowiednikiem folii wstępnego krycia o bardzo niskiej paroprzepuszczalności.


*Slawko123* - przestań piep**yć głupoty !!!
Ile razy mam Ci jeszcze napisać że dobre folie paroizolacyjne mają Sd na poziomie 30 do 70m a niektóre nawet 100m. Sprawdź sobie u kilku producentów to się o tym przekonasz.
Płyta OSB ma 1,6 do 2,4 - czyli tak jak pisałem około 23 razy (albo nawet 40 razy w porównaniu do tej 100m) mniejszą paroprzepuszczalność a Ty dalej z uporem piszesz że płyta OSB jest odpowiednikiem folii paroizolacyjnej. Miałeś matmę w szkole, uczyli Cie że 2,4=70?

Rozumiem doskonale że w przypadku opisanym przez Ciebie z FWK trzeba wentylować przestrzeń między nią a izolacją? ale wiesz dlaczego tak jest? żeby ewentualna wilgoć z domu, która wejdzie w izolację mogła zostać wydalona z przepływającym przez tą szczelinę powietrzem. Gdyby nie ta szczelina wilgoć nie miałaby gdzie uciec i skutkowałoby to ciągle zawilgoconą izolacją, wilgocią na suficie, gniciem więźby.

Ale rozmowa była o moim dachu i moim przypadku - i to Ty pisałeś że jest źle wykonana więc odpisz na pytanie dlaczego a nie próbujesz odwracać temat.




> Czy teraz rozumiesz co próbujemy Ci powiedzieć? Jeśli nie, to ja już się nie odzywam, bo nie potrafię inaczej Ci tego wytłumaczyć.


znaczy kto? Ty i mat3006? widzę że mat chyba zrozumiał temat po moich wypocinach i nic nie odpisuje, a Ty dalej próbujesz mi wmówić coś co nie pokrywa się z rzeczywistością...

----------


## drapek

> Jeszcze krócej @drapek. Jeśli do tej Twojej membrany (a jest to możliwe) dostanie się wilgoć, to z zostanie z niej (OSB!) kupa trocin. Nie nadających się nawet do wędzenia, nie mówiąc o dachu. Czy to wystarczy? Oczywiście to jest Twój dach i rób jak uważasz.


Owszem jest to możliwe w teorii bo dach mam szczelny (i z założenia dach się po to robi żeby taki był). Ale nawet jeśli będą przecieki i płyta zawilgotnieje to zostanie osuszona przez nieustannie przepływające szczeliną powietrze. Nie wiem jakie to by musiały być przecieki żeby zgniła.
Przeczytaj proszę dyskusję od początku bo mam wrażenie że tego nie zrobiłeś.

----------


## Slawko123

> *Slawko123* - przestań piep**yć głupoty !!!
> .


 czyli nic a nic nie zrozumiałeś, założyłeś klapki na oczy i widzisz tylko to co sobie ubzdurałeś. Twój dach, Twój problem.

----------


## drapek

Napisałem przecież że rozumiem przypadek opisany przez Ciebie !!!
Doszło do Ciebie że dobre folie paroizolacyjne mają Sd 30 do 70m, a nawet 100?
a że moja płyta ma 1,6 do 2,4? odpowiedz na te pytania.




> to teraz zamiast desek gnić będzie płyta OSB


Zacząłeś w ten sposób. Zgadzam się z tym jeśli będzie bardzo nieszczelny dach - ale te nieszczelności muszą być naprawdę duże bo inaczej drobne przecieki wyparują i zostaną wydalone z powietrzem "chodzącym" w szczelinie wentylacyjnej. W przypadku FWK i tak dużych nieszczelnościach łaty, kontrłaty też by zgniły.
Ale była mowa o szczelnym dachu i wzięciu pod uwagę takowego przez Ciebie. A ty dalej uważasz że będzie gnić...




> płyta OSB nie przepuszcza wilgoci, jest teoretycznie wodoodporna.


Nie odpisałeś na pytanie czy dalej tak twierdzisz i co według Ciebie znaczy wodoodporna?

Odpisuj najpierw na pytania zadane w dyskusji bo inaczej wygląda na to że nie masz racji i odpowiadasz tylko na to co Ci pasuje - żeby się samemu nie pogrążyć i przyznać do błędu. Tak to odbieram.

----------


## Slawko123

> ........................ Tak to odbieram.


Twój problem, Twój dach, ja już skończyłem tą dyskusję. Ci co będą chcieli, wyciągną odpowiednie wnioski.

----------


## drapek

> Twój problem, Twój dach, ja już skończyłem tą dyskusję. Ci co będą chcieli, wyciągną odpowiednie wnioski.


hahaha  :big grin: 
Brawo Slawko - jasne że wygodniej jest nie odpowiedzieć na pytania niż przyznać się do błędu !!!
To co reprezentujesz to żenada po prostu :bash:

----------


## Adam1982

heja, ja jeszcze pomęczę kwestie szczeliny w narożach, bo dzisiaj spotkałem się z takim rozwiązaniem zaproponowanym przez wykonawcę.

Powiedział mi że oni kładą membranę paroprzepuszczalną na listwach mocowanych do krokwi, a w narożach w miejscach gdzie szczelina nie będzie miała ujścia na poddasze to nawiercają otwory w belce do sąsiedniej przegrody wiertłem 10, 
Ktoś się spotkał z takim rozwiązaniem ? Czy to jest bezpieczne ?

----------


## dbx

jak tym wiertłem nie zrobił sobie krzywdy, to jest bezpieczne  :smile: 
jednak mógł nie oszczędzać i zrobić dziurkę fi 12  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## zeusrulez

> heja, ja jeszcze pomęczę kwestie szczeliny w narożach, bo dzisiaj spotkałem się z takim rozwiązaniem zaproponowanym przez wykonawcę.
> 
> Powiedział mi że oni kładą membranę paroprzepuszczalną na listwach mocowanych do krokwi, a w narożach w miejscach gdzie szczelina nie będzie miała ujścia na poddasze to nawiercają otwory w belce do sąsiedniej przegrody wiertłem 10, 
> Ktoś się spotkał z takim rozwiązaniem ? Czy to jest bezpieczne ?


No robią tak, ale nie ma to nic wspólnego z poprawną wentylacją dachu. 
Gdybyś miał dobrego dekarza nie zadawałbyś tych pytań. 
Zresztą te kulawki do nie Twój jedyny problem. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## smokehouse

> Witam,
> Chciałbym podzielić się informacjami dotyczącymi negatywnych skutków zdrowotnych dotyczących stosowania natryskowych pianek poliuretanowych - ang. Spray Polyurethane Foam (SPF) zawierających tzw. izocyjaniany czyli np. pianka Sealection 500. Materiały są w języku angielskim. Zachęcam do zapoznania się z nimi przed decyzją o zastosowaniu pianki. Ja miałem już umawiać się na wizytę fachowców, gdy znalazłem poniższe informacje. Rezygnuję z usługi i będę szukał innej metody ocieplenia.
> 
> 1. Prezentacja dotycząca bezpiecznego napylania pianek SPF. Prezentacja jest dostępna na stronie amerykańskiego Ministerstwa Środowiska (EPA): 
> http://www.epa.gov/dfe/spf_presentat...niosh_cpsc.pdf 
> Klika istotnych punktów z prezentacji brzmi następująco: 
> - Wg. badań departamentu toksykologii amerykańskiego Ministerstwa Środowiska (EPA), pianki SPF zawierają dwie szkodliwe substancje składające się na poliuretan: (a) Izocyjaniany oraz (b) mieszanka alkoholi polihydroksylowych (strona nr 9) 
> - Izocyjaniany wywołują astmę oraz są główną przyczyną przypadków astmy związanych z wykonywaniem pracy zawodowej. Mogą spowodować silną reakcję alergiczną, ze zgonem włącznie u osób nadrażliwych (strona 10). 
> - Reklamowanie pianek jako "ekologiczne", "przyjazne środowisku", "wytworzone z soji", itp. jest praktyką wprowadzającą konsumenta w błąd (strona nr 7) 
> ...


Witam wszystkich,
zarejestrowałam się na tym forum żeby dać wyraz moim wątpliwościom co do systemu ocieplania piankami.
Temat zainteresował mnie, bo chciałabym ograniczyć wydatki na ogrzewanie, a wiem że ciepło głownie dachem ucieka. 
Ale co mnie zastanawia. Kilka stron wsześniej na tym wątku padł zarzut dotyczący negatywnego wpływu substancji chemicznych zawartych w piankach na zdrowie i życie ludzi mieszkających w domu w ten sposób ocieplonych (cytat powyżej). Miałam też takie obawy wcześniej, słyszałam, że w którymś kraju, skandynawskim chyba, przepisy ograniczają stosowanie tego rodzaju materiałów w budownictwie mieszkaniowym. Trudno jednak znaleźć informacje na ten temat.
No i co. Pojawił się wspomniany wyżej post o szkodliwości, a po nim właściwie ucięcie tematu i dyskusje zupełnie o czymś innym, jakby chciano "przykryć" niewygodne informacje.
Przyznaję, że ten fakt właściwie pomógł mi podjąć ostateczną decyzję. Coś jest na rzeczy, a ja nie będę ryzykowała zdrowiem swoich bliskich.
Zresztą nigdy nie ma pewności czy wykonawca używa materiałów, na które ma dokumenty. Przecież w tych beczkach może być wszystko. Najgorsza i najtańsza chińszczyzna. 
Przepraszam za wydźwięk tego posta, ale moim zdaniem warto zwrócić uwagę nie tylko na cenę i parametry.

Kiedyś DDT też uważano za bezpieczne i używano przez 20 lat w dużych ilościach jako środek owadobójczy, a skończyło się jego wycofaniem ze wzlędu na szkodliwość. 
Choćby cień wątpliwości, jak dla mnie, to już powód żeby szukać innych rozwiązań.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Choćby cień wątpliwości, jak dla mnie, to już powód żeby szukać innych rozwiązań.


Jestes pewien ze srodki dodawane do welny mineralnej, do styropianu, i innych bardziej tradcyjnych materiałow to ekologia w najczystszej postaci? To ze cos jest na rynku 10x dluzej niz oznacza wcale ze jest 10x bardziej bezpieczne.
Osobiscie gdybym byl producentem styropianu/welny (i tracił rynek na rzecz cieplejszych pianek) to bym szukał tak długo az bym udowodnił ze te pianki to czyste zło i cichy zabojca.

Oczywiscie ze zawarte w piance substancje sa szkodliwe w czasie aplikacji. Leca tam tego kilogramy. Nie bez powodu natryskiwacze nosza pelne kombinezony i maski.
Ale popracuj sobie kiedys przy ocieplaniu poddasza welna. No moze astmy nie dostaniesz, ale raka płuc z pewnoscia.

Raport pod wzkazanym linkiem nie jest dostepny, wiec nie moge zobaczyc co tam stoi.
Ide o zaklad ze rzeczony raport nie pokazuje ile tych szkodliwych substancji  wylazi z pianki np rok po aplikacji. Tylko oczywiste fakty ze zawiera szkodliwe substajcnje, no bo zawiera - Na opakowaniu jest nawet napisane. I ze zwieksza ryzyko chorob u osb aplikujaych. Welna tez. Ba, ja mam prace siedzaca ktora zwieksza rozyko chorob naczyniwych i ukladu ruchu. Maslo maslane. Kazda praca zwieksza ryzyko czegos. 

Pseudo łzawe historyjki ze sie gdzie urodzilo dziecko bez reki i to NA PEWNO powod, pianki, elektrownik jadrowej (niewlasciwe sklreslic) mnie zupelnie nie przekonuja. Zaden z takich programów "dokumentalnych" nigdy nie pokusił sie o statystyki. A statystyki pokazuja ze 100km od elektrowni/pianki rodzi sie tyle samo zdeformowanych czy chorych dzieci.

Chemia jest wszedzie w domu. W plytach OSB na dachach, w plytach z ktorych sa zrobione meble, w srodkach czystosci, lakierach, farbach, klejach. W żywnosci....

P.S.
Odstaw sól i cukier z diety. Przedluzysz swoje zycie (styatystycznie) wiecej niz po odstawieniu pianek.

----------


## מרכבה

Po za tym to jak wziąć EPS"a z marketu i powiedzieć że staje się areogelem .. tak wygląda sprawa rynku pianek .. totalne szulenie i podawanie parametrów nie osiągalnych dla lekkich pianek bez gazoszczelnej osłony.  Pierwsze w sprawie pianek powstał bezszczelny marketing ..a później powoli cywilizuje się rynek tego materiału.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

Pytanie... co na tym świecie jest zdrowe? jedzenie nie, materiały nie, powietrze nie.... można by wyliczać...  Ale w materiałach różnice są. Przykładem kanały do klimy z chin a te chociażby nasze czy holenderskie/francuskie. Te chinskie śmierdzą i są zdecydowanie gorszej jakości. I tak z wieloma rzeczami choć wyjątki zdarzają się zawsze.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Pytanie... co na tym świecie jest zdrowe? jedzenie nie, materiały nie, powietrze nie.... można by wyliczać...  Ale w materiałach różnice są. Przykładem kanały do klimy z chin a te chociażby nasze czy holenderskie/francuskie. Te chinskie śmierdzą i są zdecydowanie gorszej jakości. I tak z wieloma rzeczami choć wyjątki zdarzają się zawsze.


Czlowiek chyba ma taka pokrecona nature, ze gdzies musi widziec wroga i zagrozenie  ::-(:  A jak go nie ma to sie cos wymysli kogos/cos obwini. Najchetniej w tym co nowe, nieznane.
Albo toksyny w GMO, albo szczepionki, wyziewy z pianki czy insze chemtrails.

----------


## miron12

Tak, ta metoda jest droższa ale za to o wiele bardziej wydajniejsza. Wełna z upływem lat zaczyna przepuszczać powietrze a taka pianka nie. Więc nie patrz na koszta, bo to inwestycja na lata.




_______________________________

http://rowerysportowy.pl/content/5-s...iarski-olsztyn

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Witam, pianki są szkodliwe podczas ich natrysku (wtedy zachodzi reakcja chemiczna), dlatego operatorzy powinni mieć odzież oraz sprzęt ochronny (kombinezony) , w tym ochronę twarzy i oczu, a także pracować w specjalnych maskach z filtrami i doprowadzeniem świeżego powietrza z zewnątrz.
> Polskie piany dobrego producenta posiadają pełną dokumentację techniczną, w tym atest PZH. Pianki po natrysku nie są materiałami szkodliwymi. Nie piszę tu o chińszczyźnie, ale o dobrych jakościowo materiałach. Każdy szanowany wykonawca przesyła dokumentację techniczną proponowanych materiałów przed zawarciem umowy. Pianki są coraz bardziej powszechnie stosowane w obiektach publicznych.


Jaką pianką docieplacie poddasza? Otwarta/Zamknięta struktura?

----------


## drapek

> Każdy szanowany wykonawca przesyła dokumentację techniczną proponowanych materiałów przed zawarciem umowy.


A jaką pewność ma klient że ma taką pianę jaką pokazuje wykonawca na papierze?! Żadną !!! Nie jesteśmy tego sprawdzić niestety... Pozostaje tylko "wierzyć" na słowo. Nie to że jestem anty pianką bo sam mam ocieplone nią poddasze.
W sumie w przypadku wełny i styro też nie mamy pewności czy otrzymujemy produkt zgodny z tym co jest napisane na pudełku...

----------


## Jastrząb

> A jaką pewność ma klient że ma taką pianę jaką pokazuje wykonawca na papierze?! Żadną !!! Nie jesteśmy tego sprawdzić niestety... Pozostaje tylko "wierzyć" na słowo. Nie to że jestem anty pianką bo sam mam ocieplone nią poddasze.
> W sumie w przypadku wełny i styro też nie mamy pewności czy otrzymujemy produkt zgodny z tym co jest napisane na pudełku...


Proponuje dom zbudowany wlasnorecznie z gliny, wlasnorecznie wydobytej, ufromwoanej, wypalonej. Bo w innym przypadku nie masz zzdanej "gwarancji" ze czego ten dom powstał.
Jaka masz gwarancje ze w żywonosci ktora jesz jest to co napisane na opakowaniu a nie jakies swinstwa (jeszcze wieksze)
Jaka masz gwarancje, ze wodociagi pokazujac Ci badania wody nie kłamia i faktycznie masz taka wode w kranie.
I tak można do wieczora poddawac w watpliwosc wszystko. *Pytanie gdzie jest granica obledu.*

Nie ufasz wykonawcy? To kup ta pianke sam od dystrybutora. Zarzadaj od wykonawcy zeby dostawa byla od dystrybutora/producetna prosto do Ciebie, a faktura szła przez nich (pewnie maja lepsze ceny).

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Na poddaszach stosujemy piany otwarto-komórkowe.


rozumiem ze potem klient jest informowany o koniecznosci wykonania paroizolacji?

----------


## Slawko123

> Zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta piany, paroizolacja konieczna jest w pomieszczeniach o zwiększonej wilgotności, w szczególności w łazienkach, o czym klienci są informowani. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach suchych (np. sypialnia) nie ma konieczności stosowania paroizolacji.


Co Ty gadasz???? Przeciez potrzeba 100x super folia paroizolacyjna i na to 10cm betonu wodoszczelnego W12

----------


## drapek

> Co Ty gadasz???? Przeciez potrzeba 100x super folia paroizolacyjna i na to 10cm betonu wodoszczelnego W12


Jak będzie tak dziurawa jak Twoja FWK to może być nawet 200x :cool:

----------


## Slawko123

> Jak będzie tak dziurawa jak Twoja FWK to może być nawet 200x


E tam, ja na ten beton dam 20 warstw folii w płynie, a na koniec 10 warstw papy na gorąco 5 milimetrowej. Będę miał super paroszczelność, baaa będę miał super wodoszczelność.

----------


## drapek

> Zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta piany, paroizolacja konieczna jest w pomieszczeniach o zwiększonej wilgotności, w szczególności w łazienkach, o czym klienci są informowani. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach suchych (np. sypialnia) nie ma konieczności stosowania paroizolacji.


Dla mnie paroizolacja powinna być stosowana wszędzie tam gdzie sama izolacja nie stanowi bariery dla pary wodnej. Im grubsza izolacja tym gorzej jeśli nie ma paroizolacji bo para dłużej "opuszcza" izolację. A przecież nie po to stosuje się izolację aby była zawilgocona i słabiej izolowała? zgadza się?
Czy możecie jakoś wytłumaczyć niestosowanie paroizolacji przy pianie otwarto-komórkowej?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Paroizolacja musi być stosowana w wilgotnych pomieszczeniach. Producent określa, że w pozostałych pomieszczeniach nie jest to konieczne, niemniej może zostać wykonane. Większym zagrożeniem jest punkt rosy niż wilgoć wydostająca się z wnętrza sypialni.


Każdy procent zawilgocenia izolacji zmniejsza jej skuteczność! Proszę ubrać sobie zimą niedosuszony podkoszulek czy kurtkę... Dobra izolacja to taka która jest nieprzewiewna i zabezpieczona przed wilgocią i oczywiście spełnia odpowiednie parametry. Państwo wiedzą jak wiele wilgoci produkujemy w domach? Nawet przez WM nie usuniemy wszystkiego przecież a przy tym rodzaju wentylacji powstaje nadcisnienie i migracja powietrza następuje jakby na zewnątrz z domu zimą razem z wilgocią. Robiłem prosty test (zamknąłem materiał izolacyjny w korytarzu w domu z poddaszem i wm z reku) od góry folią by sprawdzić ile i jak zamoknie.... wręcz kapało z niego. I kolega drapek ma rację, że im grubsza warstwa to ta wilgoć stamtąd ciężej będzie schodzić (abstrahując od tego że nie powinno się jej tam wpuszczać).

----------


## drapek

> Paroizolacja musi być stosowana w wilgotnych pomieszczeniach. Producent określa, że w pozostałych pomieszczeniach nie jest to konieczne, niemniej może zostać wykonane. Większym zagrożeniem jest punkt rosy niż wilgoć wydostająca się z wnętrza sypialni.



Producent producentem, ale według mnie to jeśli zajmujecie się Państwo piankowaniem to wypadałoby zaczerpnąć informacji na temat pary wodnej, procesów jakie nią rządzą i tego jaki ma wpływ na materiał izolacyjny. Bo tak trochę głupio gdy świadomy w temacie inwestor zada kilka pytań a Wy nie będziecie potrafili tego wytłumaczyć lub co gorsza - on będzie wiedział w temacie więcej niż Wy  :smile: 
Człowiek oddychając wytwarza około 600ml wody w ciągu doby. Do tego dochodzi gotowanie, kąpiele, wycieranie podłóg itp i tej wilgoci naprawdę jest sporo w domu. Punkt rosy o którym piszecie jest zależny od wilgoci i występuje zazwyczaj gdzieś w izolacji - im większa wilgotność powietrza w pomieszczeniu tym bardziej ten punkt przesunięty jest do wewnątrz. Zazwyczaj w domu jest większe ciśnienie pary niż na zewnątrz - a jak wiadomo wszystko w naturze dąży do wyrównania  :wink:  Także wilgoć jest wtedy "wpychana" w izolację. Dlatego jeśli izolacja nie jest paroszczelna to trzeba zastosować coś co sprawi że taką się stanie - stąd paroizolacyjne folie. Dzięki nim nie zatrzymamy całej wilgoci wewnątrz, ale zrobimy to w dużym stopniu. Reszta, która przejdzie w izolację ma zostać usunięta przez szczeliny wentylacyjne. To co zostanie w domu usunąć ma wentylacja.
Mam nadzieje że nic nie popierdzieliłem.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Producent producentem, ale według mnie to jeśli zajmujecie się Państwo piankowaniem to wypadałoby zaczerpnąć informacji na temat pary wodnej, procesów jakie nią rządzą i tego jaki ma wpływ na materiał izolacyjny. Bo tak trochę głupio gdy świadomy w temacie inwestor zada kilka pytań a Wy nie będziecie potrafili tego wytłumaczyć lub co gorsza - on będzie wiedział w temacie więcej niż Wy 
> Człowiek oddychając wytwarza około 600ml wody w ciągu doby. Do tego dochodzi gotowanie, kąpiele, wycieranie podłóg itp i tej wilgoci naprawdę jest sporo w domu. Punkt rosy o którym piszecie jest zależny od wilgoci i występuje zazwyczaj gdzieś w izolacji - im większa wilgotność powietrza w pomieszczeniu tym bardziej ten punkt przesunięty jest do wewnątrz. Zazwyczaj w domu jest większe ciśnienie pary niż na zewnątrz - a jak wiadomo wszystko w naturze dąży do wyrównania  Także wilgoć jest wtedy "wpychana" w izolację. Dlatego jeśli izolacja nie jest paroszczelna to trzeba zastosować coś co sprawi że taką się stanie - stąd paroizolacyjne folie. Dzięki nim nie zatrzymamy całej wilgoci wewnątrz, ale zrobimy to w dużym stopniu. Reszta, która przejdzie w izolację ma zostać usunięta przez szczeliny wentylacyjne. To co zostanie w domu usunąć ma wentylacja.
> Mam nadzieje że nic nie popierdzieliłem.


Mądrze...  :smile:  Paroizolacja w zasadzie przydałaby się w każdej przegrodzie. Zyskujemy na szczelności, która jest tak ważna a u nas nadal bagatelizowana. Pisałem o przypadku klienta, który twierdził że mu wieje na poddaszu i chciał jeszcze kupić płyty termoizolacyjne. Moje pierwsze pytanie było: jaka pianka? Odpowiedź była oczywista...

----------


## smokehouse

> Polskie piany dobrego producenta posiadają pełną dokumentację techniczną, w tym atest PZH. Pianki po natrysku nie są materiałami szkodliwymi. Nie piszę tu o chińszczyźnie, ale o dobrych jakościowo materiałach. Każdy szanowany wykonawca przesyła dokumentację techniczną proponowanych materiałów przed zawarciem umowy. Pianki są coraz bardziej powszechnie stosowane w obiektach publicznych.


Dokumenty dokumentami , a prawda jest taka…
Interesowałam się tematem i ciekawostka. Atest PZH, jeśli chodzi o materiały budowlane, nie jest wydawany na podstawie jakichkolwiek badań!
Dla mnie to kuriozalne, ale wydanie dokumentu odbywa się na podstawie deklaracji producenta, który podaje z czego składa się jego produkt, a zakład higieny już  nie wnika w szczegóły.
Dokument ładnie wygląda i ma "moc marketingową", ale  o niczym nie świadczy.

Eternit też pewnie miał dokumenty potwierdzające jego przydatność do stosowania w budownictwie. A jak to się skończyło wszyscy wiemy. Tylko ile lat było potrzeba i ilu chorych, żeby prawda wyszła na jaw?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dokumenty dokumentami , a prawda jest taka…
> Interesowałam się tematem i ciekawostka. Atest PZH, jeśli chodzi o materiały budowlane, nie jest wydawany na podstawie jakichkolwiek badań!
> Dla mnie to kuriozalne, ale wydanie dokumentu odbywa się na podstawie deklaracji producenta, który podaje z czego składa się jego produkt, a zakład higieny już  nie wnika w szczegóły.
> Dokument ładnie wygląda i ma "moc marketingową", ale  o niczym nie świadczy.
> 
> Eternit też pewnie miał dokumenty potwierdzające jego przydatność do stosowania w budownictwie. A jak to się skończyło wszyscy wiemy. Tylko ile lat było potrzeba i ilu chorych, żeby prawda wyszła na jaw?


To nie stosuj niczego co ma taki atest PZH. Tak na wszelki wpadek.... PRzeciez nie ma przymusu.

----------


## smokehouse

> To nie stosuj niczego co ma taki atest PZH. Tak na wszelki wpadek.... PRzeciez nie ma przymusu.


Akurat w przypadku materiału, z którym ja i moja rodzina mamy mieć kontakt przez, prawdopodobnie, najbliższych kilkadziesiąt lat, tak właśnie zrobię. A dlaczego? 
Bo mam spore wątpliwości i obawiam się, że pianki mogą być toksyczne także podczas eksploatacji, a nie tylko w czasie aplikacji.
I jak pokazałam wcześniej, atest PZH sprawy nie rozstrzyga.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Akurat w przypadku materiału, z którym ja i moja rodzina mamy mieć kontakt przez, prawdopodobnie, najbliższych kilkadziesiąt lat, tak właśnie zrobię. A dlaczego? 
> Bo mam spore wątpliwości i obawiam się, że pianki mogą być toksyczne także podczas eksploatacji, a nie tylko w czasie aplikacji.
> I jak pokazałam wcześniej, atest PZH sprawy nie rozstrzyga.


*A co sprawe rozstrzyga?* To jest bardzo serio pytanie.
Bo welna, styropian, ba, celuluza, wszystko w zasadzie ma pewnie taki atest PZH. Wiec powinienes ze wszystkiego zrezygnowac..... Ja osobicie mam obawy, ze polepszacze, spienacze, stabilizatory dodawane do tradycyjnych materiałów ociepleniowych  sa tak samo szkodliwe. Taki sam niedobry konzern za tym stoi.

Wyrzuc tez nie wiem, fotele z domu, tam jakies pianki/gąbki siedza. Okien w domu niedajzboze na pianke nie osadzaj!! 
Skoro mówisz A to powiedz B.

----------


## smokehouse

> *A co sprawe rozstrzyga?* To jest bardzo serio pytanie.
> Bo welna, styropian, ba, celuluza, wszystko w zasadzie ma pewnie taki atest PZH. Wiec powinienes ze wszystkiego zrezygnowac..... Ja osobicie mam obawy, ze polepszacze, spienacze, stabilizatory dodawane do tradycyjnych materiałów ociepleniowych  sa tak samo szkodliwe. Taki sam niedobry konzern za tym stoi.
> 
> Wyrzuc tez nie wiem, fotele z domu, tam jakies pianki/gąbki siedza. Okien w domu niedajzboze na pianke nie osadzaj!! 
> Skoro mówisz A to powiedz B.


Są środki niebezpieczne , toksyczne i bardzo toksyczne. A i ilość  też robi różnicę.
Ile tej pianki wejdzie nad poddasze? 1 tona? Więcej ?

Tak więc jeśli coś jednak truje, to w takiej ilości jaka jest między belkami dachu, może być tej trucizny sporo.
I jeszcze ta świadomość, że przez kilkadziesiąt lat będziemy pod tym żyć, spać, jeść, wychowywać dzieci.

To nie paranoja, ale jeśli mogę dokonać wyboru, będę szukać mniejszego zła.
Pierwszym kryterium niech będzie choćby fakt, że osoby montujące materiał, nie muszą być w strojach kosmonautów, co już sugeruje z jaką trucizną mamy kontakt. Drugim kryterium niech będzie brak konieczności wietrzenia przez dobę, a może 30 dni?  I tak dalej.
Pewnie, że najzdrowszy byłby np. mech, :wink:  ale poszukam jednak czegoś mniej zdrowego, o lepszych parametrach i większej trwałości.
A do koncernów nic nie mam. Jak zaproponują produkt, który mnie nie zabije, to dam im zarobić. Bo życie i zdrowie mam tylko jedno.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Co tu dużo mówić,  ponoć w trakcie uruchamiania klimy w aucie wdychamy rakotwórcze związki....
Opuszczając szyby zmniejszasz ryzyko ....

----------


## plusfoto

> Są środki niebezpieczne , toksyczne i bardzo toksyczne. A i ilość  też robi różnicę.
> Ile tej pianki wejdzie nad poddasze? 1 tona? Więcej ?
> 
> Tak więc jeśli coś jednak truje, to w takiej ilości jaka jest między belkami dachu, może być tej trucizny sporo.
> I jeszcze ta świadomość, że przez kilkadziesiąt lat będziemy pod tym żyć, spać, jeść, wychowywać dzieci.
> 
> To nie paranoja, ale jeśli mogę dokonać wyboru, będę szukać mniejszego zła.
> Pierwszym kryterium niech będzie choćby fakt, że osoby montujące materiał, nie muszą być w strojach kosmonautów, co już sugeruje z jaką trucizną mamy kontakt. Drugim kryterium niech będzie brak konieczności wietrzenia przez dobę, a może 30 dni?  I tak dalej.
> Pewnie, że najzdrowszy byłby np. mech, ale poszukam jednak czegoś mniej zdrowego, o lepszych parametrach i większej trwałości.
> A do koncernów nic nie mam. Jak zaproponują produkt, który mnie nie zabije, to dam im zarobić. Bo życie i zdrowie mam tylko jedno.


Rozumiem że jak przy produkcji czy to wełny czy innego materiału używa się kombinezonów to to ci nie przeszkadza bo tego nie widzisz ale jak przy produkcji pianki się używa ale to widzisz to już jest be. Nie zapomnij pogonić od siebie z domu chłopaków jak Ci będą kłaść wełnę w maseczkach i opatuleni. Mają to robić w gatkach jak kruliki doświadczalne bo inaczej to będzie oznaczało że to jest trucizna.

----------


## Jastrząb

Ja Ciebie rozumiem w poszukiwaniu zdrowego materialu. Tylko zwracam uwage ze jestes bardzo wybiorczy i robisz to na podstawie bardzo niepelnych danych. Przyklad: zgaduje ze nie wiesz w jakich kombinezonach pracuja pracownicy produkujacy we fabryce styropian czy welne mineralna i ile toto lezakuje i wietrzy sie przed skierowaniem do sprzedazy. Nie widzisz i nie znasz calego procesu produkcji roznych materialow wiec cos co uwazasz za najbardziej szkodliwe moze sie okazac najlepsze.

A jednym zdaniem w takiej sytuacji nie masz szans okreslic co jest "najzdrowsze".

----------


## uri222

Ja zastosowałem u siebie jedną z lepszych pianek sealection500, grubosć 20cm  i z samego ocieplenia jestem baaardzo zadowolony. Nie pyli mi się żadna wełna po domu, sprawa została załatwiona w kilka godzin. Jest jednak jeden haczyk, o ktorym wcześniej nie pomyślałem. Kompletny brak wygłuszenia dźwięków z ulicy , choć teoretycznie pianka ma podobne własciwości do wełny. Niestety ja na poddaszu słyszę każdy przejeżdżający na ulicy rower. Zamknąłem poddaszę płytami G-K, ale to nic nie dało. Zastanawiam się nad wpuszczeniem w wolną przestrzeń celulozy albo ekofibru. Sama pianka rewelacja, niestety chyba tylko dla ludzi mieszkających na uboczu...

----------


## pawelek321

witam.
wybudowałem w zeszłym roku domek z poddaszem użytkowym ( nieco ponad 100 mkw, dach dwuspadowy, 2 okna dachowe). ściany zewnętrzne są z bk 24cm i będą ocieplone 15 lub 20cm styropianem
dach mam z blacho dachówki, poniżej jest oczywiście membrana. ma membranę firma wykonała natrysk 18cm piany otwarto-komórkowej. krokwie mam 16cm, więc średnio 2cm mam je zapianowane. przed aplikacją przykręciłem grzybki tak, aby zewnętrzna część profila była 20cm poniżej membrany. 
z racji, iż miałem dużo czasu ładnie wyrównałem pianę i między profile powciskałem 2cm styropianu. profile są równo zlicowane ze styropianem i przygotowane do folii i płyty gk.
tak więc mam warstwę ocieplenia 18cm piany i 2cm styropianu.
na forum czytam, że to prawdopodobnie bardzo cienka warstwa ocieplenia.
co mi doradzicie?
kupić jeszcze styropian 5cm i kłaść go na wierzch? płytę gk mógłbym przykręcić wówczas 7cm wkrętami?
czy już więcej nie ocieplać? dachu mam ok 90mkw...

mój znajomy ma ocieplenie tylko 15cm wełny między krokwiami i mówi, ze jest ciepło.
 z kolei człowiek, który montowa u mnie drzwi powiedział, że ma pod krokwiami tylko 5cm styroduru i jest wystarczająco...
a niektórzy wypisują o 30-40cm izolacji...

domek będę ogrzewał drewnem z własnego lasu, więc i tak bardzo tanio. 
jeśli dołożę jeszcze owe 5cm styropianu to będę zużywał zauważalnie mniej opału na ogrzewane?
bardzo proszę o mądry komentarz.
pzdr

----------


## macic

> witam.
> wybudowałem w zeszłym roku domek z poddaszem użytkowym ( nieco ponad 100 mkw, dach dwuspadowy, 2 okna dachowe). ściany zewnętrzne są z bk 24cm i będą ocieplone 15 lub 20cm styropianem
> dach mam z blacho dachówki, poniżej jest oczywiście membrana. ma membranę firma wykonała natrysk 18cm piany otwarto-komórkowej. krokwie mam 16cm, więc średnio 2cm mam je zapianowane. przed aplikacją przykręciłem grzybki tak, aby zewnętrzna część profila była 20cm poniżej membrany. 
> z racji, iż miałem dużo czasu ładnie wyrównałem pianę i między profile powciskałem 2cm styropianu. profile są równo zlicowane ze styropianem i przygotowane do folii i płyty gk.
> tak więc mam warstwę ocieplenia 18cm piany i 2cm styropianu.
> na forum czytam, że to prawdopodobnie bardzo cienka warstwa ocieplenia.
> co mi doradzicie?
> kupić jeszcze styropian 5cm i kłaść go na wierzch? płytę gk mógłbym przykręcić wówczas 7cm wkrętami?
> czy już więcej nie ocieplać? dachu mam ok 90mkw...
> ...


ja bym nie gładził piany ze względu na to, że wolałbym mieć jednorodną "naturalną" strukturę na całej powierzchni i zamiast "dorzucać" 2cm styropianu po prostu zapiankował 20cm zamiast 18cm. w obecnej chwili nie wiem, czy ma sens obniżać aż tak bardzo sufity by 5cm styropianu dorzucić. czy to jest opłacalne - moim zdaniem nie jest to policzalne, trzeba by znać wszystkie parametry. "na oko" biorąc pod uwagę, że opał masz za darmo - raczej to strata czasu i pieniędzy niż wymierna korzyść idąca w setki złotych chociażby. pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawelek321

na dzień dzisiejszy też dałbym 20cm piany bez bawienia się w styropian.
najlepiej jakbym miał w czasie pryskania przygotowany profil i najpierw prysnęliby do grzybków, następnie powciskałbym profile i później pryskaliby na równo z profilem.
jeśli dodam teraz płytę gk to bede miał wysokość ok 258cm, więc dając jeszcze 5cm styropianu miałbym w dalszym ciągu ponad 2,5m. 

pierwotnie chciałem dać 20cm piany, ale  po rozmowie z firmą, która u mnie robiła jak i wcześniej z konkurencją to wszyscy mówili, że 18cm jest optymalnie i nie ma potrzeby dawać więcej.
różnica w cenie byłaby raptem 600zł.

skoro już dałem 18cm piany to myślę, że warto było dołożyć te 2cm styropianu. kleiłem go pianą na łączeniach więc jest szczelnie. gorzej na pewno nie będzie.

w razie jednak chciałbym się jeszcze pobawić w dokładanie to montaż płyty  gk na dłuższych wkrętach zdałby egzamin?

opał praktyczne za darmo, ale jeśli np za 10lat będę chciał zmienić kocioł np na pellet to mogę wówczas żałować, bo później na skosach izolacji już nie dodam. sufit zawsze można ocieplić od strychu...

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> na dzień dzisiejszy też dałbym 20cm piany bez bawienia się w styropian.
> najlepiej jakbym miał w czasie pryskania przygotowany profil i najpierw prysnęliby do grzybków, następnie powciskałbym profile i później pryskaliby na równo z profilem.
> jeśli dodam teraz płytę gk to bede miał wysokość ok 258cm, więc dając jeszcze 5cm styropianu miałbym w dalszym ciągu ponad 2,5m. 
> 
> pierwotnie chciałem dać 20cm piany, ale  po rozmowie z firmą, która u mnie robiła jak i wcześniej z konkurencją to wszyscy mówili, że 18cm jest optymalnie i nie ma potrzeby dawać więcej.
> różnica w cenie byłaby raptem 600zł.
> 
> skoro już dałem 18cm piany to myślę, że warto było dołożyć te 2cm styropianu. kleiłem go pianą na łączeniach więc jest szczelnie. gorzej na pewno nie będzie.
> 
> ...


Dawniej mówiono że w grunt nic nie trzeba dawać bo ciepły, że w dach 15 cm waty jest ok...i tak by można było mnożyć. Oczywistą sprawą jest to, że im więcej tej izolacji (oczywiście z sensem) tym lepiej. Możesz jeszcze pomyśleć o płytach np. typu eurothane bo zrobi ci to robotę z wykończeniem poddasza oraz paroizolację przy okazji i oczywiście podniesie jakość izolacji. Ale wiadomo tutaj cena tyle że miałbyś gotowe pod szpachlowanie i tyle... Robię na nich czasem, szkoda że nie są tańsze. 

2,5 m jest ok jak będzie 2,4 też nie jest źle. byleby nie 2m  :smile:  Inwestycja w izolację opłaca się zawsze bo nigdy nie wiemy jak będzie w przyszłości. Dzisiaj może być nas stać na to czy tamto a gdy przyjdzie emeryturka...albo coś innego to jak dom w utrzymaniu będzie tańszy niż inne to lepiej. Ja zawsze namawiam by wydać więcej na izolacje bo to jakby nie było w pewnym sensie się zwraca.

----------


## pawelek321

płyty gk mam już kupione, więc muszę je wykorzystać.
wciąż się zastanawiam czy dokładać styropian czy nie.

może ktoś się wypowie czy mądre byłoby przykręcenie plyty gk długim wkrętem 6-7cm (poprzez ewentualnie dodana warstwę styropianu) do profila stalowego?
zdałoby to egzamin?

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> płyty gk mam już kupione, więc muszę je wykorzystać.
> wciąż się zastanawiam czy dokładać styropian czy nie.
> 
> może ktoś się wypowie czy mądre byłoby przykręcenie plyty gk długim wkrętem 6-7cm (poprzez ewentualnie dodana warstwę styropianu) do profila stalowego?
> zdałoby to egzamin?


Pamiętaj że pasuje zachować szczelność paroizolacji  :smile: . Co do sufitów to obecnie jest pełno rozwiązań aby to zrobić dobrze. Wejdź sobie np. na stronę rigipsa i tam masz nawet obrazki jak można podwieszenia robić.

----------


## MD.

Ja stoję przed podobnym dylematem i skłaniam się ku piance. Wiem, że polychem w zeszłym roku wypuścił piankę OK, która ma klasę odporności na ogień E (czyli w tym aspekcie nie odstaje od konkurencji). Natomiast zastanawia mnie absorpcja wody 12 kg/m2. Z tym, że większość pianek chyba ma podobnie słabe wyniki, a jedynie Icynene (nie wiem czy dobrze nazwę napisałem) wyróżnia się tutaj współczynnikiem 0,3 kg/m2. Niestety jest też o 50% droższa od polskiej konkurencji  :smile:  Biorąc polskie pianki pod uwagę to praktycznie dotychczasowy spór, że cena pianki jest dużo wyższa jest już bez znaczenia, bo cena jest zbliżona do wełny. Tylko ta absorpcja wody... Trzeba się tym martwić? Kiedy to ma znaczenie? Jak mi przez dach zacznie lać się woda?

Druga sprawa to szczelina wentylacyjna przy pełnym deskowaniu. Ja co prawda mam papę przybitą na papiaki więc super szczelna ona nie jest pod względem przenikalności pary wodnej. Trzeba tą szczelinę zachować czy nie?

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Podzielam zdanie, że parametr sorbcji wody i wilgoci jest jednym z kluczowych. W tej dziedzinie, zaraz za ICYNENE (0,30) jest polska pianka Prodex (0,35) oraz nowy produkt CROSSIN ATTIC SOFT  (0,85) (certyfikat na klasę E na dniach). Żadna z pozostałych pianek nie zbliża się nawet do tego wyniku. Dodatkowo na CROSSIN wystawiana jest przez AW gwarancja na 10 lat.



> Druga sprawa to szczelina wentylacyjna przy pełnym deskowaniu. Ja co  prawda mam papę przybitą na papiaki więc super szczelna ona nie jest pod  względem przenikalności pary wodnej. Trzeba tą szczelinę zachować czy  nie?


Kluczowa jest odpowiedź czy w wystarczającym stopniu  zostanie zredukowane lub zlikwidowane parcie pary wodnej. Zastosowanie  WM z Reku wraz z perfekcyjnie! wykonaną paroizolacją (klejona do ścian  na butylu), bez jakichkolwiek rozszczelnień mogą stworzyć warunki do  wykonania natrysku bezpośrednio na deskowanie...ale... takiej gwarancji  raczej nie ma.
Będąc na Twoim miejscu rozważyłbym dwa rozwiązania:
1) zerwać papę (nie wiem czy jest wykonane finalne pokrycie) i zastąpić  dobrej klasy i trwałości membraną. Potem wiadomo:  kontrłaty+łaty+pokrycie a od spodu natrysk bezpośrednio na deskowanie. BTW ten układ z papą na deskach to jakaś mazowiecka tradycja? Po co sobie aż tak utrudniacie życie? Nie jest problemem dotarcie do zdjęć zagrzybionych desek po odsłonięciu pokrycia papą. 
2)  wykonanie z membrany na listewkach dystansowych szczeliny wentylacyjnej  pomiędzy pianką a deskowaniem ze wszystkimi, niezbędnymi detalami jak  wloty pod okapem+wywietrzaki w kalenicy+ew, w połowie połaci wywietrzaki  podpokryciowe.  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MD.

Dla mnie z kolei pokrywanie desek membraną jest nieporozumieniem. Jeśli miałbym wybrać membranę to nie robiłbym deskowania. W ogóle membrana jako krycie wstępne jest dla mnie nieporozumieniem ale to jest tylko moje zdanie  :smile: 

Nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie ale tak jak pisałem położona u mnie papa nie stanowi ogromnej bariery dla pary wodnej, tak przynajmniej mi się wydaje. Jest przybita papiakami, w żadnym miejscu nie była zgrzewana. Pokrycie jest szczelne dla wody ale dla pary wodnej to chyba niekoniecznie  :smile:  no ale zastanawiam się właśnie nad zrobieniem szczeliny dylatacyjnej.

Oglądając na Youtube różne filmy ocieplania pianką icynene (np. skutecznaizolacja) no to tam walą pianę i na pełne deskowanie i na pokrycie z płyty OSB, które jak mniemam dla pary wodnej jest większą przeszkodą niż deskowanie, gdzie pomiędzy deskami mamy jakieś szczeliny.

----------


## mat3006

> Dla mnie z kolei pokrywanie desek membraną jest nieporozumieniem. *A TO DLACZEGO?* Jeśli miałbym wybrać membranę to nie robiłbym deskowania. W ogóle membrana jako krycie wstępne jest dla mnie nieporozumieniem ale to jest tylko moje zdanie 
> 
> Nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie ale tak jak pisałem położona u mnie papa nie stanowi ogromnej bariery dla pary wodnej, tak przynajmniej mi się wydaje. Jest przybita papiakami, w żadnym miejscu nie była zgrzewana. Pokrycie jest szczelne dla wody ale dla pary wodnej to chyba niekoniecznie  no ale zastanawiam się właśnie nad zrobieniem szczeliny dylatacyjnej.
> 
> Oglądając na Youtube różne filmy ocieplania pianką icynene (np. skutecznaizolacja) no to tam walą pianę i na pełne deskowanie i na pokrycie z płyty OSB, które jak mniemam dla pary wodnej jest większą przeszkodą niż deskowanie, gdzie pomiędzy deskami mamy jakieś szczeliny.


To, że coś jest pokazywane na Youtube nie powoduje, że należy to uznać za "prawdę objawioną". Po drugie, zapewne nie jest pokazane co jest ponad deskami czy OSB. OSB stawia znacznie wyższy opór dla pary wodnej niż deski. Deskowanie jest wymarzonym podłożem dla aplikacji pianki OK ale ważne co jest powyżej. Proszę się wrócić o dwa posty wcześniej gdzie podałem warunki dla wykonania natrysku w takiej wersji.
 Zaczynam odnosić wrażenie, że oczekuje Kolega potwierdzenia swoich założeń. Napisałem co sądzę, w dodatku konsultowałem swoje stanowisko ze Stowarzyszeniem Dekarzy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MD.

Oj nie, nie oczekuję potwierdzenia swoich założeń, ale też staram się nie brać wszystkich wypowiedzi bez jakiegokolwiek przemyślenia. To co jest pokazywane na youtube znajduje potwierdzenia w słowach KAŻDEJ osoby z firm zajmujących się ociepleniem pianką. Co więcej WSZYSCY mówią, że paroizolacja poza pomieszczeniami wybitnie wilgotnymi nie jest potrzebna. Dotyczy to wszystkich niezależnie od producenta pianki. Po prostu z tych wielu osób nie znalazła się osoba, która twierdziłaby inaczej.

Co do membrany tak jak pisałem, gdybym chciał ją położyć to nie robiłbym deskowania. Co do sensowności takiego rozwiązania (membrana na deskach) to sugeruję poczytać wątki o dachach na tutejszym forum  :smile:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Oj nie, nie oczekuję potwierdzenia swoich założeń, ale też staram się nie brać wszystkich wypowiedzi bez jakiegokolwiek przemyślenia. To co jest pokazywane na youtube znajduje potwierdzenia w słowach KAŻDEJ osoby z firm zajmujących się ociepleniem pianką. Co więcej WSZYSCY mówią, że paroizolacja poza pomieszczeniami wybitnie wilgotnymi nie jest potrzebna. Dotyczy to wszystkich niezależnie od producenta pianki. Po prostu z tych wielu osób nie znalazła się osoba, która twierdziłaby inaczej.
> 
> Co do membrany tak jak pisałem, gdybym chciał ją położyć to nie robiłbym deskowania. Co do sensowności takiego rozwiązania (membrana na deskach) to sugeruję poczytać wątki o dachach na tutejszym forum


Pianka otwartokomorkowa musi być zabezpieczona paroizolacją. Co do wykonawców, producentów to są konsultanci np. rockwoola którzy też twierdzą że paroizolacja tylko nad POM. Wilgotnymi. Dziękuje za takich fachowców.

----------


## MD.

U mnie w domu będzie WM. Dach jest bardzo skomplikowany, nie mam praktycznie szans ocieplić go dobrze wełną. Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy jestem w stanie wykonać szczelną paroizolację  :smile:

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> U mnie w domu będzie WM. Dach jest bardzo skomplikowany, nie mam praktycznie szans ocieplić go dobrze wełną. Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy jestem w stanie wykonać szczelną paroizolację


Wszystko się da  :smile:  Tylko trzeba się przyłożyć a potem najlepiej zrobić test szczelności. Ja tak zawsze robię bo człowiek nie dostrzeże wszystkiego a test szczelności pozwala wyłapać to i owo i "doszlifować" robotę.

----------


## mat3006

> Wszystko się da  Tylko trzeba się przyłożyć a potem najlepiej zrobić test szczelności. Ja tak zawsze robię bo człowiek nie dostrzeże wszystkiego a test szczelności pozwala wyłapać to i owo i "doszlifować" robotę.


Jeżeli termoizolacja będzie zrobiona prawidłowo i dokładnie pianką to test szczelności nie pokaże nieszczelności paroizolacji. Sprawdzone empirycznie.
Dla waty i owszem  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> U mnie w domu będzie WM. Dach jest bardzo skomplikowany, nie mam praktycznie szans ocieplić go dobrze wełną. Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy jestem w stanie wykonać szczelną paroizolację


Nie będę już więcej się "wymądrzał". Jeżeli Kolega chce mieć trwałe rozwiązanie a nie tak jak w Stanach 6,5 domu na żywot człowieka to KONIECZNIE trzeba zastosować to co pisałem powyżej. Ja wiem, że najchętniej słucha się rad które pociągają za sobą mniejsze (albo w ogóle  :smile:  ) wydatki lub mniej roboty...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> U mnie w domu będzie WM. Dach jest bardzo skomplikowany, nie mam praktycznie szans ocieplić go dobrze wełną. Zastanawiam się jeszcze czy jestem w stanie wykonać szczelną paroizolację


Dalej nie wiem czy jest finalne pokrycie. Jeżeli nie to sugeruję zerwać w diabły tą papę i zastąpić dobrej klasy membraną. Wtedy i deski i pianka będą zadowolone  :smile:

----------


## Trivet

Jako, że zacząłem zastanawiać się nad ociepleniem poddasza użytkowego pianką to dziś był pierwszy majster. Zaproponował przy krokwiach 14 cm warstwę minimum 16 cm pianki Purinowa Izopianol 03/10 N. Ktoś używał? Jak wypada ona na tle innych pianek? Koszt za 16 cm piankę to 40 zł/m2. Sugestie i opinie bardzo mile widziane.

----------


## azizi

Witam. Mnie także interesują opinie na temat pianki otwartej purinova. Brat w zeszłym roku robił nią całe poddasze i niby jest ok, ale w czasie spotkań z wykonawcami różnie o niej mówiono. Dużo osób chwaliło zagraniczne produkty (nie licząc tych za oceanu to często była to litewska pianka togo). Nikt w sumie nie powiedział nic przeciw purinovej, ale może ktoś ma jakieś opinie o nie bo jednak jest tańsza od zagranicznej konkurencji.

Swoją drogą po dwóch sezonach grzewczych u brata z tą pianką wszytko jest ok. Sam PUR sprawdza się bdb i budynek (przy 20cm styropianu na ścianach) bardzo dobrze trzyma ciepło. Piana wyciszyła także bdb poddasze. Nie mam w sumie porównania do wełny ale może komuś taka opinia się przyda.

Przy moim dachu (niecałe 130m2) mam dwie oferty tj: 
- przy piance purinova - 1m2 za 50zł , 23cm grubości
- przy piance togo - 1m2 za 64zł, 23cm grubości
Jak widać bardzo duża różnica, ale czy warto dopłacać za tą pianę?

----------


## mic81

Napisze jak ja mam zrobione może się komuś przyda - strop powstał z dolnego pasa wiązarów. Wysokość pomieszczeń 265 cm ( teraz zrobil bym niżej) na ruszt dałem zwykła czarnow gruba folie a na to poszła płyta regipsowa. Od góry dałem 26-29 cm piany OK ( dokładnie wczoraj obszedłem cały dach - piana bez zmian ) Dodam, że mam WM (dedykowane) Piana tak sucha jak była Możliwe że to właśnie zaleta grubej foli i WM.

----------


## Trivet

azizi Purinowa ma dużą wchłanialność wody 7 kg i chyba klasę palności F ? Jak się mylę poprawcie mnie. A ktoś z forumowiczów poleci pianę rozsądną cenowo a o lepszych parametrach. Chciałbym klasę palności E i dużo mniejszą wchłanialność i parametry inne, które dla was są ważne.

----------


## MD.

Zarówno prodex jak i polychem mają piany o klasie palności E. Nie wiem czy na google znajdziesz potwierdzenie, ale zawsze możesz do nich napisać to Ci podeślą atesty ITB. Co do wchłanialności to piana prodexu (crossin attic soft) ma niby niski parametr ale osobiście uważam, że to ściema. Włożyłem ją do wody i bez problemu ciągnęła  :smile:  Każda piana wypije Ci wodę. Nie ma na to siły. Może prodex trochę mniej tej wody weźmie.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Zarówno prodex jak i polychem mają piany o klasie palności E. Nie wiem czy na google znajdziesz potwierdzenie, ale zawsze możesz do nich napisać to Ci podeślą atesty ITB. Co do wchłanialności to piana prodexu (crossin attic soft) ma niby niski parametr ale osobiście uważam, że to ściema. Włożyłem ją do wody i bez problemu ciągnęła  Każda piana wypije Ci wodę. Nie ma na to siły. Może prodex trochę mniej tej wody weźmie.


Pianę otwartokomorkowa zabezpiecza się paroizolacją.

----------


## Trivet

Najpierw kłaść pianę czy tynki? Jak chronologiczne powinno wyglądać wykończenie poddasza? Jeden z wykonawców powiedział, że lepiej, że tynków nie ma bo pianą się brudzi, ale z drugiej strony tynki schną wydzielając dużo wilgoci?

----------


## Slawko123

Najpierw prace mokre później prace suche.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Najpierw prace mokre później prace suche.


Oczywiście!

----------


## pytak666

Witam, potrzebuję informacji albo weryfikacji planu związanego z adaptacją i ociepleniem poddasza. Dach dwuspadowy około 120 m na wierzchu "stara gruba" co jakiś czas odnawiana (malowana) blacha układana "na rąbek". Blacha poprzybijana do desek , które są przymocowane do krokwi (grubość 14-15cm) . Dach szczelny nigdzie nic nie cieknie od 50 lat. Na deski chcę  dać 20cm lub 18 cm piany OK to samo w ścianach kolankowych ,ściany boczne z zewnątrz ocieplone styropianem 5cm od środka będę dawał wełnę.
1. Nie wiem czy jest sens dawać 20 cm pianki czy wystarczy 18cm
2. Czy mogę dać piankę bezpośrednio na deski nad którymi jest tylko blacha.
3. Jaką pianę wybrać , mam dylemat pomiędzy Icynene 72 zł 18cm, 79zł 20 cm, albo Quadfoam 500 w cenie około 10zł taniej za m2- gwarancja 25 lat na jedną i drugą. Czy może jeszcze jakąś inną ?
4. Czy dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie wmontowanie w blachę( nie nacinając desek) wywietrzników  do pokryć płaskich żeby była wymiana powietrza między deskami a blachą ?
5. Czy będzie to jakiś problem jak przed natryskiem dam już stelaże tak żeby ich warstwa zewnętrzna była na równo z pianką 20 lub 18 cm, tak aby jak najmniej stracić powierzchni użytkowej?

----------


## Stexxil

> 3. Jaką pianę wybrać , mam dylemat pomiędzy Icynene 72 zł 18cm, 79zł 20 cm, albo Quadfoam 500 w cenie około 10zł taniej za m2- gwarancja 25 lat na jedną i drugą. Czy może jeszcze jakąś inną ?


Zdecydowanie inną. Zamiast bawić się w GhostBusters z plecakiem weź sztywną piankę PIR - Thermano.

Dlaczego ? Mówią o tym argumenty a nie marketingowy bełkot.

- Gęstość 30 kg/m3 (PIR) vs 8 kg/m3 (natrysk PUR)
- Lambda 0,023 W/mK (PIR) vs 0,037 (natrysk PUR)
- gwarantowane parametry - produkcja na maszynie za parę milionów EUR (PIR) vs natrysk z plecaka (PUR) 
- i najlepiej zrób to nakrokwiowo - wyeliminujesz potencjalne problemy z wentylacją i zlikwidujesz całkowicie mostki cieplne

Cena ? PUR podałeś - za Thermano PIR _efektywniejsze_ o lepszych parametrach zapłacisz detalicznie ~57 pln/m2 netto
(180mm natrysku to 113mm sztywnej pianki PIR - takie same parametry izolacyjności cieplnej) - a można dostać to jeszcze taniej  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

Jak chcesz więcej parametrów sztywnej pianki to poczytaj sobie tutaj tutaj
Do tej pory temat był jedynie importowany z Holandii Niemiec i Belgii co sprawiało, że stać na niego było tylko tych dla których parametry i pewność warte były każdej ceny.
Teraz jest już produkcja w PL i cena spadła tak, że moim zdaniem zabawa w GhostBusters nie ma sensu.

ST

----------


## mat3006

To BalexMetal-u nie stać na konto komercyjne ?!  :Confused: 
To że biednego GhostBustera (widać efekty zaprogramowania na szkoleniu) nie stać to zrozumiałe ale Was?!
Co do technologii, jak każda ma swoje plusy i minusy. Może je uprzejmie odsłonisz, no chyba, że nie wiesz.
Poza tym, Balex nie jest, wbrew temu co Przedstawiciel pisze, jedynym polskim ( to też chyba nie do końca bo ok. 50% jest Belga) producentem płyt PIR do systemu nakrokwiowego. Lepszą ofertę ma GÓR-STAL. Firma 100% polska.
Z poważaniem,
SM

----------


## מרכבה

To jest wszystko pięknie cudnie, tylko że w długim okresie czasu- piana pir w płytach straci tą super lambdę, to musiało by być
zamknięte z każdej strony blachą aluminiową - ok wtedy jest to prawda.
Inaczej szkoda pisać że przez 20-30 lat będzie jak byk ciągle 0,022W/mK.  
Tylko areogel uzyskuje naturalnie niską lambdę, a tu sprawcą sukcesu jest CO2. które bez 6 stronnej osłonny z aluminium 
ucieka furr po czasie- szczególnie na krajach płyt... i coraz głębiej.
Wszystko było by ok, pod jednym warunkiem, cena była by liniowa co do osiąganych rezultatów ..
tak samo jest u isovera z watą .. super i uni.. jedna 0,031 .. druga 0,039 cena pierwszej osiąga poziomom blisko 2x tego..
ni jak po przeliczeniu cenowo U nie wychodzi na korzyść pierwszej.

----------


## Tomaszs131

A czy sposób mocowania tych płyt do wieźby nie tworzy mostków. Czy je się poprostu przykręca do łat?

----------


## mat3006

> A czy sposób mocowania tych płyt do wieźby nie tworzy mostków. Czy je się poprostu przykręca do łat?


Oczywiście, że tworzy i to znaczący ale znacznie gorszym zjawiskiem są mostki parowe przez krokwie i płatwie przenikające termoizolację ETICS. Drugi problem to nieuniknione powstawanie szczelin między płytami wskutek zmian wymiarów w funkcji temperatury zewnętrznej. Ogólnie technologia dobra ale dla bardzo prostych (jedno,dwuspadowych... raczej jedno  :smile:  ) dachów bez wykuszy i takich tam.
SM

----------


## mat3006

> To jest wszystko pięknie cudnie, tylko że w długim okresie czasu- piana pir w płytach straci tą super lambdę, to musiało by być
> zamknięte z każdej strony blachą aluminiową - ok wtedy jest to prawda.
> Inaczej szkoda pisać że przez 20-30 lat będzie jak byk ciągle 0,022W/mK.  
> Tylko areogel uzyskuje naturalnie niską lambdę, a tu sprawcą sukcesu jest CO2. które bez 6 stronnej osłonny z aluminium 
> ucieka furr po czasie- szczególnie na krajach płyt... i coraz głębiej.
> Wszystko było by ok, pod jednym warunkiem, cena była by liniowa co do osiąganych rezultatów ..
> tak samo jest u isovera z watą .. super i uni.. jedna 0,031 .. druga 0,039 cena pierwszej osiąga poziomom blisko 2x tego..
> ni jak po przeliczeniu cenowo U nie wychodzi na korzyść pierwszej.


Wbrew takim obiegowym poglądom i wymuszonym przez lobby waciane zmianom w normach okazuje się, na podstawie badań na piankach (nie laminowanych) wykonanych 20 lat temu, że lambda wcale nie wzrosła ale, o dziwo, wręcz zmalała. Stoi to w sprzeczności z zaleceniami normy narzucającymi deklarowanie producentom współczynników starzeniowych (25 lat) gorszych min. o 10%. Duże znaczenie ma tu grubość izolacji. Proces migracji gazów i zastępowania przez powietrze ma dużo mniejszy zasięg (zaglębienie) niż jest to przyjmowane obecnie a już na pewno nieporozumieniem jest to co głosisz o konieczności pakowania 6-stronnego. 
Przy okazji to może wiesz kiedy wprowadzą normę zharmonizowaną dla waty mineralnej z obligatoryjną lambdę zredukowaną w funkcji zawilgocenia? Wtedy dyskusja wejdzie na inny poziom wiarygodności a porównywanie będzie bardziej realne. Na tą chwilę ta informacja jest skrupulatnie zaszyta i niedostępna dla tzw. Kowalskiego.
Z poważaniem,
SM

----------


## מרכבה

Nie ma lobby wełnianego,  
Piana Pur która z natury jest .. mocno porowata właśnie ona w przeciągu tygodni z lambdy po natrysku z 0,022-0,023 robi się docelowo 
0,035-0,04 W/mK.



> z obligatoryjną lambdę zredukowaną w funkcji zawilgocenia?


 a to kolejny problem który kiedyś poruszałem ..
odnośnie wełny. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weojVzi74hQ cóż  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3idRlbtI8IE 
o ile poddasze ok, to wełna + tynk na murze .. nie jest to materiał dający szybkie oszczędności.
Chyba że ktoś ma wysezonowany mur... wartość U .. która "obliczeniowo" miała być 0,1 wynosiła przez wilgoć 0,4..
niczym po 3 latach zeszła do wartości obliczeniowej, pocieszające jest to że każdy materiał ze spadkiem temperatur ..bardziej izoluje.




> Wtedy dyskusja wejdzie na inny poziom wiarygodności a porównywanie będzie bardziej realne.


 Ty się tak o to nie martw.
Tylko film oglądnij, przeciętny architekt .. bierze kasę za PNB a nie "bawienie się" w jakieś tam izolacjie ..
http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/drukuj,2643 czy Ty widzisz co ja widzę ? 

 Czy widzisz gdzie jest "paroizolacja" 
Tak że każdy po uszach dostanie  :wink:  nie ma tak że jest jeden cudowny sposób.
Fatalność tego detalu jest porażająca, paroizolacja pod izolacją  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## Stexxil

> To że biednego GhostBustera (widać efekty zaprogramowania na szkoleniu) nie stać to zrozumiałe ale Was?!
> SM


GhostBusters sam wymyśliłem  :smile:  Wydaje się być całkiem trafne i dowcipne nieprawdaż ?

Co do BM to mam tyle wspólnego, że sprzedaję ich produkty - podobnie jak wszystkich innych producentów płyt warstwowych.
Na priv mogę wysłać Tobie telefon do mnie - to sobie zweryfikujesz  :smile:  Co by nie było, że wrzucam go public dla celów reklamowych.

Sztywnymi płytami PIR izolowałem swój dom kilka lat temu i wtedy było to cholernie drogie. Teraz już nie jest - stąd włożyłem kij w mrowisko.
Umówmy się Panowie, że zbudowaliście sobie tu kółko wzajemnej adoracji, wykazujecie zaawansowaną technologię wyższość piany natryskowej nad wełną mineralną a na końcu okazuje się, że mamy lambdę na poziomie materiałów budowlanych z lat 70tych ubiegłego wieku.
Jedyne dyskusje są na temat kto lepszy "siuwax" leje w swój plecak. A do zadania tych pytań tutaj skłoniły mnie dwie rzeczy - raz to cena Thermano która ostro poleciała w dół i naprawdę moim zdaniem  teraz jest to najlepsza opcja a druga to mój sąsiad który radośnie natrysnął sobie piankę :>

Jest tu parę ogarniętych osób - zarówno wykonawców jak i architektów to sprowadźmy dyskusję do argumentów I to takich Ad Vocem a nie Ad Personam




> Wbrew takim obiegowym poglądom i wymuszonym przez lobby waciane zmianom w normach okazuje się, na podstawie badań na piankach (nie laminowanych) wykonanych 20 lat temu, że lambda wcale nie wzrosła ale, o dziwo, wręcz zmalała. Stoi to w sprzeczności z zaleceniami normy narzucającymi deklarowanie producentom współczynników starzeniowych (25 lat) gorszych min. o 10%. Duże znaczenie ma tu grubość izolacji. Proces migracji gazów i zastępowania przez powietrze ma dużo mniejszy zasięg (zaglębienie) niż jest to przyjmowane obecnie a już na pewno nieporozumieniem jest to co głosisz o konieczności pakowania 6-stronnego. 
> Przy okazji to może wiesz kiedy wprowadzą normę zharmonizowaną dla waty mineralnej z obligatoryjną lambdę zredukowaną w funkcji zawilgocenia? Wtedy dyskusja wejdzie na inny poziom wiarygodności a porównywanie będzie bardziej realne. Na tą chwilę ta informacja jest skrupulatnie zaszyta i niedostępna dla tzw. Kowalskiego.
> Z poważaniem,
> SM


I tutaj muszę się zgodzić z Szanownym Kolegą  :smile: 

Cytacik
"Trwałość instalacji z twardych pianek typu PIR jest niezwykła. Publikacja jednego z najbardziej wiarygodnych naukowych instytutów zajmujących się badaniem instalacji termoizolacyjnych Forschungsinstitut für Wärmeschutz e.V. (Instytut Badawczy Izolacji Cieplnej) (FIW, Monachium) wykonał ocenę liczących dziesiątki lat  (28 i 33) próbek poliuretanu z istniejących budynków pod względem: przewodności cieplnej; wytrzymałości na ściskanie; zawartości wilgoci; zmian wymiarowych i integralności płyt izolacyjnych.
W oficjalnym sprawozdaniu FIW potwierdził,  że pianka PU „nie ma istotnych uszkodzeń (wartych wzmianki)” i „wciąż nie wykazuje defektów”. Co więcej, „po 33 latach użytkowania te płyty izolacyjne są wciąż w pełni funkcjonalne i nadal wykazują wszystkie właściwości użytkowe”. Nic, tylko ostrożnie zdjąć i instalować na powrót w nowym miejscu."

ST

----------


## מרכבה

Lambda nie wzrośnie ponad to co ma wzrosnąć .. po prostu nawet na prostą logikę .. co ma mieć lepszego pianka o gęstości 8-9 kg/m3 nad podobnym EPS"em..
nic, ba EPS który ma tak ową gęstość osiąga lambdę 0,044-0,045 .. i też jednym z parametrów jakościowych styropianu jest jego gęstość ..i nie chodzi oto że.
będzie przy 6 kg/m3 nie wiem 0,06 .. nie będzie.. gorzej jak 0,045 W/mK nie będzie .. ale naciąganie w stronę lepiej... właśnie to w stronę lepiej aby sprzedać.
Tak samo jest z pianką natryskiwaną... cud miód .każdy jeden obrazek .. to naciąganie i pokazywanie cudów na kiju
 tak jak tu.. i każdy jeden to kopia poprzedniego łgarstwa.

----------


## pytak666

> Witam, potrzebuję informacji albo weryfikacji planu związanego z adaptacją i ociepleniem poddasza. Dach dwuspadowy około 120 m na wierzchu "stara gruba" co jakiś czas odnawiana (malowana) blacha układana "na rąbek". Blacha poprzybijana do desek , które są przymocowane do krokwi (grubość 14-15cm) . Dach szczelny nigdzie nic nie cieknie od 50 lat. Na deski chcę  dać 20cm lub 18 cm piany OK to samo w ścianach kolankowych ,ściany boczne z zewnątrz ocieplone styropianem 5cm od środka będę dawał wełnę.
> 1. Nie wiem czy jest sens dawać 20 cm pianki czy wystarczy 18cm
> 2. Czy mogę dać piankę bezpośrednio na deski nad którymi jest tylko blacha.
> 3. Jaką pianę wybrać , mam dylemat pomiędzy Icynene 72 zł 18cm, 79zł 20 cm, albo Quadfoam 500 w cenie około 10zł taniej za m2- gwarancja 25 lat na jedną i drugą. Czy może jeszcze jakąś inną ?
> 4. Czy dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie wmontowanie w blachę( nie nacinając desek) wywietrzników  do pokryć płaskich żeby była wymiana powietrza między deskami a blachą ?
> 5. Czy będzie to jakiś problem jak przed natryskiem dam już stelaże tak żeby ich warstwa zewnętrzna była na równo z pianką 20 lub 18 cm, tak aby jak najmniej stracić powierzchni użytkowej?


A czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów może rozwiać moje wątpliwości ? Bo widzę że dyskusja od jakiegoś*czasu na tym forum odnosi się do lambdy i wyższości pianki, płyt nad wełną itp.

----------


## Tomaszs131

1.daj 20 cm nic nie zaszkodzi.
2. Musisz zrobić szczelinę wentylacyjną conajmniej 3cm najlepiej z folii wiatroszczelej.
3. Wybór pozostawiam Tobie. Ja mam ICY i jest ok.
4. Wentylacja musi być porozmawiaj z dekarzem.
5. Wieszaki musisz zrobić przed natryskiem i powiesić, wypoziomować stelarz. Lepiej go przed natryskiem ściągnąć by ułatwić dokładny natrysk. Jeśli tego nie zrobisz to licz się z dodatkowymi kosztami natrysku.

----------


## pytak666

> 2. Musisz zrobić szczelinę wentylacyjną conajmniej 3cm najlepiej z folii wiatroszczelej.
> 4. Wentylacja musi być porozmawiaj z dekarzem.


2. Tu mam właśnie największy dylemat, firmy które zajmuję się natryskami zarówno od Icynene jak i Quadfoam 500 twierdzą że należy aplikować pianę bezpośrednio na deski, bez szczeliny , na forum nie doczytałem się nigdzie informacji, bo większość dachów ma jeszcze warstwę z papą, a u mnie są tylko deski przykryte grubą blachą. Dach ma około 50 lat deski zdrowe, krokwie również.
4. Zamontowałem w szczycie 4 wywietrzniki do pokryć płaskich zastanawiam się czy to wystarczy czy nie dodać jeszcze gdzieś kilku w dolnej części dachu ( dach nachylenie około 20 stopni, dwuspadowy, każdy spad po około 60 m2).

----------


## Stexxil

> Lambda nie wzrośnie ponad to co ma wzrosnąć .. po prostu nawet na prostą logikę .. co ma mieć lepszego pianka o gęstości 8-9 kg/m3 nad podobnym EPS"em..
> nic, ba EPS który ma tak ową gęstość osiąga lambdę 0,044-0,045 .. i też jednym z parametrów jakościowych styropianu jest jego gęstość ..i nie chodzi oto że.
> będzie przy 6 kg/m3 nie wiem 0,06 .. nie będzie.. gorzej jak 0,045 W/mK nie będzie .. ale naciąganie w stronę lepiej... właśnie to w stronę lepiej aby sprzedać.
> Tak samo jest z pianką natryskiwaną... cud miód .każdy jeden obrazek .. to naciąganie i pokazywanie cudów na kiju
>  tak jak tu.. i każdy jeden to kopia poprzedniego łgarstwa.


Widzisz - i właśnie za pomocą paru cyferek i rysunku wyjaśniłeś to co ja niezbyt składnie widać próbowałem wyartykułować.
Jestem w stanie wymienić zalety każdego z materiałów izolacyjnych - nawet styropianu (cena). 
W wełnie mineralnej jest to proste: ognioodporność (jeżeli jest wymagana) i akustyka.
Piana PIR w szytywnych płytach - prawie 2 x lepsze parametry cieplne.

... ale za cholerę nie potrafię zrozumieć zachwytu nad natryskiem pianką.
Jak coś co ma dwukrotnie niższą gęstość od styropianu (sic!) i takie same parametry cieplne ma być lepsze i że warto za to płacić x2 czy x3.
C`mon !

Do tego dochodzi stabilność i gwarancja parametrów i wpływ na gęstość (z której wprost wynikają parametry cieplne) temperatury i wilgotności otoczenia w której aplikowana jest piana.

Ale fakt - proponuję przenieść dyskusję tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...80-023-W-mK%29

Sam odpowiedziałem, bo pytanie było o pianę PUR z hasłem "A może jakąś inną"  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> 2. Tu mam właśnie największy dylemat, firmy które zajmuję się natryskami zarówno od Icynene jak i Quadfoam 500 twierdzą że należy aplikować pianę bezpośrednio na deski, bez szczeliny , na forum nie doczytałem się nigdzie informacji, bo większość dachów ma jeszcze warstwę z papą, a u mnie są tylko deski przykryte grubą blachą. Dach ma około 50 lat deski zdrowe, krokwie również.
> 4. Zamontowałem w szczycie 4 wywietrzniki do pokryć płaskich zastanawiam się czy to wystarczy czy nie dodać jeszcze gdzieś kilku w dolnej części dachu ( dach nachylenie około 20 stopni, dwuspadowy, każdy spad po około 60 m2).


Sam widzisz, że dach nie ma wentylacji. Powinien być swobodny przepływ powietrza od dołu po kalenicę . Tego u Ciebie nie ma, blacha zamiast leżeć na kontrłatach leży bezpośrednio na deskowaniu. Tworząc szczelinę wentylacyjną zapobiegniesz skraplanie się pary wodnej w piance. Fachowcy znają się na natrysku ale nie dokończą mają pojęcie o fizyce.

----------


## pytak666

> Sam widzisz, że dach nie ma wentylacji. Powinien być swobodny przepływ powietrza od dołu po kalenicę . Tego u Ciebie nie ma, blacha zamiast leżeć na kontrłatach leży bezpośrednio na deskowaniu. Tworząc szczelinę wentylacyjną zapobiegniesz skraplanie się pary wodnej w piance. Fachowcy znają się na natrysku ale nie dokończą mają pojęcie o fizyce.


Czy w takim razie wystarczy jak dam folie między krokwie ? Czy muszę je również owijać ( tu już będe miał problem bo mam przymocowane do krokwi wieszaki ES) .

----------


## Tomaszs131

Między krokwie będzie dobrze.

----------


## ProStaś

> Sztywnymi płytami PIR izolowałem swój dom kilka lat temu i wtedy było to cholernie drogie. Teraz już nie jest - stąd włożyłem kij w mrowisko.
> (...) A do zadania tych pytań tutaj skłoniły mnie dwie rzeczy - raz to cena Thermano która ostro poleciała w dół i naprawdę moim zdaniem  teraz jest to najlepsza opcja


Jako, że to forum zwykłych userów (bez względu na to, co niektórzy na ten temat sądzą), a ja jestem jednym z nich - ni mnie pianka (wełna, styropian) grzeje ni chłodzi - to zapytam wprost.

Ile za m2 Thermano albo Gór-Stal na:
1. 100 m2 ściany fundamentowej - poproszę 10 cm, 
2. 200 m2 izolacji międzykrokwiowej - poproszę 200 m2 o grubości 14 cm i 200m2 o grubości 6 cm.
3. 200 m2 do ściany 3 warstwowej - poproszę o grubość 15 cm.

Odpowiedź, poproszę tutaj nie na priv, ceny na chwilę obecną, bez dowozu brutto.
A grubości przemyślane i próby ich redukcji nic nie dadzą. Po prostu wiem co porównuję i do tego porównania te ceny mi są potrzebne.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## plusfoto

Ciekawe kto pierwszy się wyrwie :cool:

----------


## Stexxil

> Odpowiedź, poproszę tutaj nie na priv, ceny na chwilę obecną, bez dowozu brutto.
> A grubości przemyślane i próby ich redukcji nic nie dadzą. Po prostu wiem co porównuję i do tego porównania te ceny mi są potrzebne.
> Pozdrawiam.


Nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo chciałbym rzucić tutaj cyframi - ale obawiam się, że zostałoby to wykorzystane by mnie pogonić z tego forum :>
Byłoby to jawne złamanie regulaminu. To forum a nie platforma handlowa  :smile:  
Mamy tu dyskutować o rozwiązaniach, technologiach - ich zaletach i wadach :>
A ja jeszcze do tego zadaję niewygodne pytania i pytam gdzie jest ta magia, ile jest cukru w cukrze (czytaj piany w pianie natryskowej) :>

Poziom cen jest ogólnie znany - wystarczy użyć Google wpisując hasło "Thermano Cena" or smth.
A jak będziesz w okolicach Warszawy zawsze można się spotkać i pogadać o wyższości jednej technologii nad drugą.

Na zachętę dodam, PIR o nasiąkliwości poniżej 2% na ścianę fundamentową zamknie się w granicach 55 pln brutto przy takim zakupie.
Więc stosowanie styropianu XPS / styroduru ma taki sobie sens  :smile: 




:>

----------


## mat3006

[QUOTE=Stexxil;
A ja jeszcze do tego zadaję niewygodne pytania i pytam gdzie jest ta magia, ile jest cukru w cukrze (czytaj piany w pianie natryskowej) :>

:>[/QUOTE]
No to jeżeli po wiedzę to proszę bardzo.
Czym się różni pianka OK od innych materiałów do izolacji termicznej? Tym, że żaden inny materiał (na porównywalnym poziomie kosztowym) stosowany jako izolacja termiczna nie może się pochwalić unikalną kompozycją cech fizycznych z których na pierwszym miejscu należy wymienić równoczesne występowanie bardzo niskiego oporu dyfuzyjnego dla pary wodnej wraz z ogromnym oporem powietrznym. Przy grubości 3,5' pianka OK ma w Stanach i Kanadzie status bariery powietrznej (Air Barrier). Potwierdzić z autopsji ten fakt może Kolega Tomaszs131 . Z drugiej strony ma opór dla przenikania pary wodnej na poziomie zbliżonym do waty mineralnej. Dlatego można (i należy  :smile:  ) izolować tym materiałem wszelkie konstrukcje i ustroje z drewna litego, zwłaszcza wtedy kiedy nie jesteśmy w stanie, z różnych powodów zapewnić wystarczającego "osuszania" przez działanie WM.  Ludzie, ogólnie mają nieco inne wymagania niż magazyny z płyt warstwowych. Nie wszyscy, z różnych względów, stosują WM z R. 
Merkawa ponowne odjechał ze swoimi "ciągami" logicznymi. Zaczął od parametrów pianki ZK w otulinie by ( oczywiście "zupełnym przypadkiem" ) przejść na lambdę starzeniową pianki OK. Podejrzewam, że z kokieteryjnej przekory "zapomina" o dramatycznie złym zachowaniu waty przy początkowych zawilgoceniach. Dla mnie to czerwona kartka i lepiej nawet nie brać do zastanowienia.
Pomysł z GhostBusterami przedni i paradny (hahaha ale tam chyba to mieli odkurzacze) gdyby nie to że tak wyglądają generalnie wszystkie technologie "in situ" czyli wytwarzania na miejscu zastosowania.  ŻADEN, absolutnie żaden prefabrykat, bo takie tu wychwalasz, nie jest możliwy do tak dokładnego dopasowania jak izolacje natryskowe. Jeżeli weźmieny pod uwagę ograniczony praktycznie do dachów jedno i dwuspadowych zakres stosowania to robi się trochę ciasno.
Co do cen Szanowny Kolego Stexxil  to 20 cm dobrej jakościowo pianki OK można pozyskać za 55 PLN/m2 FINAL. Są i niższe oferty ale to już chyba pole minowe. Mówię o piankach zgodnych z obecnymi wymogami i wykonanych (piszę za siebie) zgodnie z normą i na przyzwoitym sprzęcie. Mam nadzieję, że po tej krótkiej odpowiedzi troszkę rozjaśniłem.
Żebym był dobrze zrozumiany! Płyty warstwowe w otulinach gazoszczelnych czy to PIR czy PUR są świetną technologią ale nie wszędzie i mają swoje ograniczenia. Niezrozumiała wyższość handlowca czy wykonawcy z płyt prefabrykowanych bez zrozumienia niuansów różnych przypadków. 
Może jeszcze tylko, oczywiście zupełnym przypadkiem wspomnę o miażdżącej przewadze pianki OK nad ZK w dziedzinie akustyki czyli tłumienia odgłosów wiatru, deszczu i czego tam Helenka życzy, włącznie z wyciszaniem pogłosu wewnątrz poddasza. Tego płyty warstwowe nie zapewnią a wręcz prrzeciwnie  :smile: 
Z poważaniem,
SM

----------


## Stexxil

> No to jeżeli po wiedzę to proszę bardzo.
> Czym się różni pianka OK od innych materiałów do izolacji termicznej?


 :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
Gdyby to forum miało przycisk "lubię to" to bym go kliknął  :smile: 

Ale reasumując zalety piany natryskowej to:
- szczelność dopasowania/uszczelnienia
- skomplikowane aplikacje
- akustyka
W temacie izolacyjności pianki natryskowe są na poziomie wełny mineralnej i styropianu (0,037-0,040 W/mK)

Po stronie sztywnej pianki PIR na plus zostaje:
- montaż nakrokwiowy
- 80% lepsze parametry cieplne (0,023 W/mK) 200mm vs 120mm
- gęstość / twardość
- gwarancja parametrów produkcji fabrycznej


Ta cena 55pln/20cm to netto czy brutto ? 8 % (usługa) czy 23% ?
To realna/rynkowa cena czy też majtki są już przy kostkach i jak zadzwonię to dostane 70 pln za to samo ?  :smile: 

Pytam bo próbuję zrozumieć decyzje zakupowe i sens stosowania tej technologii.

Sam - gdyby priorytetem była dla mnie akustyka czy ognioodporność brałbym wełnę.
Dla parametrów AeroGel - no ale to pieśń przyszłości. Z materiałów o wysokich parametrach izolacyjności cieplnej to właśnie sztywna pianka cenowo stała się już dostępna. Na szybko sprawdziłem, że 12 cm PIR - odpowiednik Twoich 20 cm jest dostępny w tej samej cenie jak się dobrze zagada. Oczywiście dochodzi koszt montażu. Pytanie jaki bonus daje montaż nakrokwiowy.Mam na myśli brak problemów z wentylacją i likwidację mostków cieplnych.

ST

----------


## link2jack

Może się zdziwisz ale nie sądzę by wszyscy wiedzieli możliwości izolacji na krokwiowej. Moim zdaniem większość myśląc o izolacji dachu ma na myśli wełnę. Po drugie tą technologią należałoby zainteresować się już na etapie budowy dachu a nie po fakcie. Dlatego większość zainteresowanych ma wybór pomiędzy pianką a wełną i z braku technicznych możliwości nie bierze pod uwagę izolacji na krokwiowej.

----------


## Stexxil

> Może się zdziwisz ale nie sądzę by wszyscy wiedzieli możliwości izolacji na krokwiowej. Moim zdaniem większość myśląc o izolacji dachu ma na myśli wełnę. Po drugie tą technologią należałoby zainteresować się już na etapie budowy dachu a nie po fakcie. Dlatego większość zainteresowanych ma wybór pomiędzy pianką a wełną i z braku technicznych możliwości nie bierze pod uwagę izolacji na krokwiowej.


Fakt - i to jest największa wada nowych technologii. Trzeba ludzi edukować.
Kiedyś też budowano ściany trzywarstwowe - na zewnątrz suporex, do środka styropian i wewnętrznie betonowy pustak.
Teraz takiej "wymyślnej konstrukcji' nie widziałem od lat :> Czy to źle ?
Nie  :smile:  Ludzie zrozumieli i nauczyli się po prostu.

Co do pianki natryskowej jak już kilka razy mówiłem nie rozumiem zachłyśnięcia się tym rozwiązaniem i szukam plusów.
Ale nie takich marketingowych - tylko twardych cech mówiących o sensowności stosowania tego materiału.

O ile jestem w stanie wymienić wady - to teraz dzięki temu Forum i koledze mat3006 znam już zalety. 
Dokładność izolacji - można wstrzyknąć się dosłownie wszędzie i lepsze parametry izolacji akustycznej niż piana ZK.
Nie powiem, żeby mnie to specjalnie przekonało ALE przynajmniej jest jakiś punkt zaczepienia.
Wydaje się to być niezła technologia na wszelkiego typu docieplenia przemysłówki, obiektów produkcyjnych i magazynowych.
Wchodzisz, narzucasz pianę i będzie ciepło bez zabawy w podkonstrukcje etc.
Przy nowobudowanym domu nadal zostałbym przy wełnie (dla akustyki i ognia), lub poszedł w XXI wiek czyli w Thermano dla parametrów lambda i nakrokwiowo.


ST

----------


## Grzegorz Engelbrecht

> To BalexMetal-u nie stać na konto komercyjne ?! 
> To że biednego GhostBustera (widać efekty zaprogramowania na szkoleniu) nie stać to zrozumiałe ale Was?!
> Co do technologii, jak każda ma swoje plusy i minusy. Może je uprzejmie odsłonisz, no chyba, że nie wiesz.
> Poza tym, Balex nie jest, wbrew temu co Przedstawiciel pisze, jedynym polskim ( to też chyba nie do końca bo ok. 50% jest Belga) producentem płyt PIR do systemu nakrokwiowego. Lepszą ofertę ma GÓR-STAL. Firma 100% polska.
> Z poważaniem,
> SM


Witam,

nazywam się Grzegorz Engelbrecht i tak się szczęśliwie składa, że pełnie funkcje dyrektora w [moderacja] Jeżeli ma Pan jakieś pytania to proszę je zadać, zamiast pisać bzdury na forum. Zarówno nasza strona zawiera dane teleadresowa jak i nie ukrywamy struktury udziałowców - są to dane ogólnodostępne.
[moderacja]
Jeżeli dla Pana to jest problem, ponieważ potrafią przytoczyć argumenty i mają wiedzę z fizyki budowli i potrafią podzielić się nią z potencjalnymi inwestorami - to proszę uwierzyć.. wcale nie jest mi przykro. [moderowano] Odpowiadając na Pańskie pytanie - z przyjemnością odpowiem na Pańskie pytania. Nasz ekspert Krzysztof Milaczarek, - ekspert z fizyki budowli również jest do dyspozycji - także na tym forum. proszę zatem zadać pytania na które chce Pan uzyskać odpowiedzi i przestać "bić pianę"...
Jestem tutaj jako osoba prywatna, i nie mam obowiązku zakładania konta komercyjnego - ale z chęcią podzielę się swoją wiedzą z Państwem - tym bardziej, że czytając niektóre posty pseudo fachowców, pozostaje mi tylko wierzyć że to co piszą wynika z niewiedzy a nie z faktu chęci oszukania przyszłych inwestorów. Cytując jednego z ekspertów: Fizyki Panie nie oszukasz - i to jest fakt.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Proponuję Panu prezesowi przeczytać regulamin FM lub wykupić PP zanim w każdym wątku o piance zacznie Pan nachalnie reklamować produkt Waszej firmy.

----------


## מרכבה

> Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λ = 0,022 W/mK
> Gęstość objętościowa: 30 kg/m3
> Opór na przenikanie pary wodnej: μ = 50-100


 http://www.thermano.eu/produkty/na-dach-skosny.html opór na przenikanie pary wodnej mniemam że chodzi o szkielet  piany.
Nie jest możliwością aby folia alu puściła parę... stąd tylko trzeba czytać między wierszami .. jak para wodna przechodzi .. to przechodzi każdy inny gaz..
w tym tzw powietrze .. i wrednie zastępuje CO2 .. tragedii nie będzie, raptem z U 0,18 zrobi się U 0,25 .. czyli na 100m2 
zamiast 18 wat na stopień będzie 25 wat na stopień. 
Folia alu na płytach ma zapewnić utrzymanie w nich CO2 .. i co tu więcej dyskutować.
To tak samo jak "akumulatory" ciśnienia tzw gruchy w żargonie citroenowców, no uparły się ..
średnio trzeba dobić azotu do nich co 60-70 kkm bo jakimś dziwnym trafem ubywa tego azotu i nie pomoże nic, choć membrana rozdzielająca olej od gazu ma ~0,5cm.


Tak samo jest z styropianem, może ktoś zapłaci .. te 20zł więcej za skok z lambdy 0,033 na 0,032 .. to są tak aptekarskie wartości .. że naprawdę trzeba uważać.

isovera wełna, ta najlepsza 0,031 kosztuje blisko 2x tyle co wełna 0,039.
Jeśli już nie ma miejsca to fakt biorę super matę, ale jeśli mam miejsce to samo U będzie mnie kosztować 40-50% mniej !  bo różnica musiała by być 0,031 do 0,062.

Areogel - no ten to skosił by wszystko tylko 1m2 #5mm https://icmarket.pl/aerogels-mata-iz...t-p-21645.html 
ile to daje tzw U ? 0,005m/0,014 W/mK =0,35 m2K/W co daje U =2,85 W/m2K oczywiście (bez oporów przejmowania ciepła). A 5mm maty kosztuje tyle blisko co 1m3 styropianu grafitowego. Sorry ale dam 1,1 cm grafitowego i mam to samo ...

http://www.elstol.pl/kingspan_kooltherm_k3.html czyli tak 100mm w paczce 3,6m2 ..
cena paczki ile  294 zł .. za kubik daje cenę 814 zł brutto ..

jeden tylko jeden warunek usprawiedliwia stosowanie takiego materiału .. mam 5cm i potrzebuje czegoś ekstra.. a gdy nie potrzeba czegoś ekstra .. to sorry ..
ale nie daleko czycha XPS"s .. w cenie bez mała 1/2 .. niżej .. lub 
1/4 tej ceny grafitowy .. 1cm płyty w tej cenie blisko 4cm grafitowego .. choć by na głowie stawał .. grafitowego EPS"a wysiudać z siodła jest bardzo ciężko.

a i cena pozostałych produktów z tej strony .. lepiej nie patrzeć .. bo można zawału dostać.

----------


## mat3006

Trudno inaczej niż tendencyjnym określić pomijanie w przypadku waty wpływu minimalnych, początkowych zawilgoceń. Rzeczywistość jest mocno inna niż laboratoryjna suszarka. Wszyscy to wiedzą a Merkawa, z tendencyjnym uporem, pomija milczeniem.
Merkawa, to chyba niemożliwe, że nie rozumiesz prostych faktów. Porównywanie materiałów termoizolacyjnych bez wzięcia pod uwagę pozostałych cech fizycznych (dyfuzyjności, utraty izolacyjności w funkcji zawilgocenia itp itd) oraz kluczowych zalet i wad różniacych technologię montażu prefabrykatów od in-situ jest podobne do licytacji chłopaczków który samochód lepszy, wyłącznie na podstawie przyśpieszenia do setki lub ten lepszy który tańszy. 
Co do *zorganizowanej* akcji działu marketingu  :roll eyes: ... Każda technologia ma swoje wymagania, plusy i minusy. Zdumiewające jest, że kierownictwo przyjęło sobie za cel dyskredytację (m.in. określając ich pogardliwie) firm wykonujących termoizolację PU metodą in-situ. To w sumie dobrze, bo takie podejście jasno określa system działania. Nie ukrywam, że zajmuję się tym i dodam od siebie, że pogardliwe, lekceważące (nie wiem dlaczego?) traktowanie jasno określi moje preferencje. 
Polecam rozpatrzenie wykonania połaci dachowej z zespolonych elementów SIP. Jest kilka propozycji rynkowych pod tym skrótem (*S*tructural *I*nsulated *P*anel)  ale tylko jedna (na dzień dziesiejszy) jest rzeczywiście technologicznie zintegrowana. Pozostałe są klejone. Takie rozwiązanie znacząco eliminuje wady reklamowanego tu, przez dział marketingu rozwiązania. 
Nie będę analizował i rozwodził się nad wystąpieniem DYREKTORA. Zaskoczenie samym faktem i formą jest delikatnym określeniem. Zrobił, w ten sposób, dla swojej firmy więcej złego niż dobrego. Tym bardziej, że jasna stała się formuła aktywności użytkownika Stexxil  w tym i drugim wątku. 
Trochę za gruba dratwa...
SM

----------


## מרכבה

> Wszyscy to wiedzą a Merkawa, z tendencyjnym uporem, pomija milczeniem.


 Mat pooglądaj moje symulacje które załączyłem - bodaj na poprzedniej, czy 2 strony wcześniej. Wnioski są oczywiste.
Tak że nie pisz że milczę co do wełny.

----------


## Kratrek

Ja u siebie zastosowałem natrysk pianki (a właściwie pianek) w grubości krokwi - środki i aplikacja od firmy Kumibex. W ramach jednego procesu aplikacyjnego naniesiono kombinację dwóch pianek - otwarto i zamkniętokomórkowych, dzięki temu przewiewoszczelność dachu została zachowana. Co do właściwości termoizolacyjnych i wodnochronnych też nie mam zastrzeżeń jak do tej pory. Jeśli chodzi o pokrycie dachu to jest to dachówka ceramiczna, pod którą umieściłem membranę z folii paroprzepuszczalnej.

----------


## Grzegorz Engelbrecht

> . 
> Nie będę analizował i rozwodził się nad wystąpieniem DYREKTORA. Zaskoczenie samym faktem i formą jest delikatnym określeniem. Zrobił, w ten sposób, dla swojej firmy więcej złego niż dobrego. Tym bardziej, że jasna stała się formuła aktywności użytkownika Stexxil  w tym i drugim wątku. 
> Trochę za gruba dratwa...
> SM


Ależ proszę bardzo, z wielką ciekawością przeczytam Pańską analizę. Jeżeli jest Pan tak wielkim fachowcem z psychologii, marketingu, i innych dziedzin jak z fizyki budowli to pewnie bez przyjemności, ale z duzym uśmiechem przeczytam co ma Pan do powiedzenia. Jeżeli przeszkadza Panu, że potrafię przedstawić się z imienia i nazwiska a nie chować się za bezosobowym Nickiem to trudno. Faktem jest to, że produkujemy najlepszy materiał izolacyjny na rynku, ja jestem tego pewien i nie boję sie na ten temat rozmawiać. Dysponujemy szeroką i fachową kadrą, która z przyjemnością służy i dzieli się swoją wiedzą. Nie musimy ukrywać się za pseudo nickami ponieważ mamy za sobą nie tylko argumenty i wiedzę - ale też pewność co do faktu, że pracujemy w firmie która wyznacza trendy i produkuje najlepszy materiał termoizolacyjny. Pozdrawiam serdecznie !

----------


## bob_budownik

Ok. Zostawcie te animozje gdzieś tam...
Czytam Was od dwóch lat i widzę, że nic nie widzę....
Zadam pytanie po raz kolejny;
Jaki wpływ ma pianka czy OK czy ZK na deskowanie w układzie patrząc na dach od góry:
dachówka
łata, kontrłata
papa
deskowanie

Dach stodołowaty, interesuje mnie właśnie jaki wpływ ma na deskowanie, które miałoby być zamknięte pomiędzy papą a pianką????
 :sad:  :bash:

----------


## Grzegorz Engelbrecht

Panie Bob_Budownik. Nie będę się wypowiadał na temat pianki natryskiwanej na budowie, ponieważ to materiał o zupełnie innych parametrach i właściwościach niż ***. Chcę jedna zwrócić Pańską uwagę na fakt, że w przypadku pianki zamknięto komórkowej - izolatorem nie jest powietrze - i to ma istotne znaczenie dla właściwości termoizolacyjnych tego materiału - oczywiście pod warunkiem, że okładziny będą gazoszczelne i podczas użytkowania nie nastąpi wymiana pierwotnego gazu na powietrze. W przypadku naszego materiału - *** -  okładziną jest 7 warstwowy laminat - gazoszczelny - dzięki któremu parametry poliuretanu pozostają niezmienne przez wiele lat - są badania płyt typu *** z Niemiec, gdzie po 30 latach przebadano materiał i okazało się, że materiał ten nie zmienił swoich właściwości termoizolacyjnych - ba... okazało się że ma nawet lepsze - ale zapewne wynika to z różnicy aparatury pomiarowej po 30 latach  :Smile: . W pianie która jest aplikowana na budowie jest wiele czynników, które sa co najmniej zmienne... sposób aplikacji, grubość jednorazowej warstwy, i niestety nie występuje okładzina gazoszczelna. Takie są fakty.

----------


## Antymateria

> Zadam pytanie po raz kolejny;
> Jaki wpływ ma pianka czy OK czy ZK na deskowanie w układzie patrząc na dach od góry:
> dachówka
> łata, kontrłata
> papa
> deskowanie
> 
> Dach stodołowaty, interesuje mnie właśnie jaki wpływ ma na deskowanie, które miałoby być zamknięte pomiędzy papą a pianką????


No i się nie dowiedziałeś... też chciałbym uzyskać odpowiedź na to pytanie. Na mój prosty chłopski rozum to te deski mają w takim układzie prz... echlapane.

Odbijam piłeczkę z pytaniem do Pana Dyrektora Grzegorza Engelbrechta.

----------


## Grzegorz Engelbrecht

Panowie, jak to kiedyś powiedział mój bardzo doby znajomy ... fizyki nie oszukasz. W związku z powyższym, każdy z nas powinien sam odpowiedzieć sobie na to pytanie. Ja nie zamierzam tutaj dyskutować z tym co się stanie z deskami. Jest wiele czynników, które to uzależniają. Mogę odnieść się jedynie do właściwości jakie ma pianka poliuretanowa. Tak jak napisałem wcześniej - poliuretan sam w sobie nie jest materiałem ani szczelnym. ani też odpornym na przenikanie pary wodnej. Poliuretan zachowuje swoje właściwości jeżeli zostanie zabezpieczony okładziną gazoszczelną. Czy deski mają taką właściwość ? Nie.  Osobiście nie ryzykowałbym wypełnieniem wolnych przestrzeni poliuretanem aplikowanym na budowie. Mogę Panu zagwarantować, że *** ma okładziny gazoszczelne i w związku z powyższym parametry tego materiału są dookreślone i stałe. Nie jestem w stanie określić w jaki sposób wykonawca zaaplikuje Panu pianę na budowie, jaka będzie jakość, czy zapewni gazo szczelność, ile będzie warstw, jaka będzie zgodność z technologią, jaki będzie jego poziom fachowości, czy to co Panu zadeklaruje będzie zgodne z prawdą... Niestety Pana pytanie ma wiele niewaidomych. To czego jestem pewien - to fakt, że *** te pytania eliminuje.

----------


## MD.

Widać, że niewielkie ma Pan pojęcie o piankach pisząc o jakiejś gazoszczelności? Proszę mi napisać po co ta gazoszczelność skoro w piance OK (a o takiej mówimy w przypadku natrysku na dach) skoro od początku w piance tej jest tylko powietrze a 80% komórek jest po prostu otwarta. Co innego piana ZK czy każdy inny wyrób który musi mieć zamknięty jakiś tam gaz żeby zachować swoje właściwości izolacyjne. Ale w przypadku pianki OK to totalnie bez sensu.

Co do desek na dachu. 99,9% wykonawców mówi, że nic deskom nie będzie bo piana ma niski współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego. Ja im mówię, że ja nie pytam o pianę tylko o deski przykryte papą. I rozmowa w koło macieju, że przecież piana jest taka i owaka i nic deskom nie będzie. Sugerują nawet, że nie trzeba nawet folii paroizolacyjnej. Kompletnie pomijają fakt, że papa zatrzyma wilgoć w deskach. Ja u siebie zrobiłem wloty i wyloty powietrza, nabiłem listy 3 cm i na nie folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna. I na to dopiero będę aplikował pianę. Myślę, że w ten sposób będę miał załatwioną wentylację pomiędzy pianą a deskami.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

Fizyki się nie oszuka dlatego pianę od wewnątrz w przypadku tej o otwartej strukturze trzeba zabezpieczać przed dyfuzją pary wodnej. Gazoszczelność to rzecz bardzo dobra bo przecież chcemy mieć dom szczelny i ciepły a i materiały poszukujemy takie, które pozwolą zachować swoje parametry przez jak najdłuższy okres czasu.

----------


## mat3006

> Fizyki się nie oszuka dlatego pianę od wewnątrz w przypadku tej o otwartej strukturze trzeba zabezpieczać przed dyfuzją pary wodnej. Gazoszczelność to rzecz bardzo dobra bo przecież chcemy mieć dom szczelny i ciepły a i materiały poszukujemy takie, które pozwolą zachować swoje parametry przez jak najdłuższy okres czasu.


Odpowiadając na pytanie odnośnie aplikacji pianki na deskowanie pokryte od góry papą. Wielokrotnie już pisałem, że ten mazowiecki patent (90% pytań z Mazowsza) powinien być prawnie zabroniony i ścigany  :big grin:  Zapewne "patent" ma korzenie w czasach kiedy poddasze nie miało charakteru użytkowego i deskowanie miało szansę na skuteczne osuszanie, dzięki cyrkulacji od dołu. 
Pytanie jest zadane dla upewnienia się czy jakoś to będzie czy co należy zrobić i jak aby mieć trwałą konstrukcję, izolację i pokrycie dachu?
Swoje zdanie już wypowiedziałem wielokrotnie. Deski muszą być wentylowane! Widziałem kilka odkrywek pokrycia papowego nad ocieploną połacią i wszystkie były co najmniej zagrzybione od strony papy (gdzie dochodziło do kondensacji). Jeżeli nie są wentylowane od góry to trzeba im stworzyć taką możliwość od dołu, konstruując szczelinę ze wszystkimi koniecznymi rozwiązaniami.
Pozdrawiam
SM

----------


## Stexxil

> Odpowiadając na pytanie odnośnie aplikacji pianki na deskowanie pokryte od góry papą. Wielokrotnie już pisałem, że ten mazowiecki patent (90% pytań z Mazowsza) powinien być prawnie zabroniony i ścigany


Znalezione na necie  :smile:  Na stronie www - jednej z firm wykonującej natrysk pianą.
Stawiam skrzynkę, że te deski są pokryte papą z góry :>

----------


## MD.

Może być membrana i wtedy nie ma problemu ale rzeczywiście większość nie patrzy na to, że pomiędzy pianą a papą nie ma żadnej wentylacji. Przy pianie na dach pokryty papą nie ma żadnego problemu, żeby zrobić skuteczną wentylację dachu.

----------


## aleksanderKM

Witam 

Stoję przed wyborem konkretnej pianki otwarto komorowej 
I spływają różne ofert od Wykonawców. 

np. Synthesia, 
Prodex,
SEALGUARD 500 - LALLAFOM
Pianki z Purinova z Bydgoszczy - Izopianol 03 10 N S
Hiszpańską Tecnofoam G 2008
PUREX NG-0808NF-B2 produkcji firmy POLYCHEM SYSTEMS
i wiele innych  

i wkońcu zgłupiałem Każdy zachwala swój produkt
Lalafom - wychodzi najdrożej
Pianki polskie i Hiszpańskie mają ceny zbliżone. 

Czy się kierować przy wyborze piany?? Poza ceną oczywiście.

----------


## aleksanderKM

Czy faktycznie wybór drogie pianki np. Lallafom są takie super i bija na głowę wszystkie inne?

----------


## link2jack

Są firmy które mają w ofercie 2-3 produkty. Zwykle polecają jeden ze względu na to że na nim więcej zarabiają albo wygodniej się nim pracuje. Można poprosić by pokazali za zgodą włąścicieli natrysk jednej i drugiej na dachach które ostatnio robili. Po kontakcie wzrokowym i fizycznym  :smile:  może zdecydujesz się na którąś konkretną. Całkiem możliwe, że pianka amarykańska będzie najlepsza - ale jak to sprawdzić?
Ps. Czy PUREX NG-0808NF-B2 po zgnieceniu rozpręży się ponownie jak gąbka? Widziałem gdzieś na youtube filmik amerykańskiej pianki która miała takie właściwości.

----------


## aleksanderKM

Ale dla mnie laika w dziedzinie pianek kontakt fizyczny z pianką duzo nie mówi. Moze by bym to jakoś wizualnie porównał gdybym miał przed sobą wycinki kilki rodzaji. 
I jak to jest z piankami polskimi?? Jest to dobry produkt?/
Pianki z USA mają klasę palności E. Pianki polski zazwyczaj mają F. Zarówno E i F i tak bez okładziny z płyt GK jest materiałem łatwo palnym.
Czy do pianek należy stosować płyty GK ognioodporne (czerwone) czy można zwykłe białe?

----------


## mejmirem

Witam. 
Dwa pytania do ,,kumatych'' 
1. Czy sa jakieś przeciwwskazania do aplikacji piany w trakcie wysokich temperatur ? Planuje realizacje pod koniec sierpnia. Czy producenci zalecają natryska w widełkach temperatur  od- do ? Bo np. Traci cześć swoich właściwości 
2. Przez dach bedzie przeprowadzony komin systemowy . Nierdzewna rura dwuscienna z wełna gr. 5 cm . Czy piana moze mieć bezpośredni kontakt z nim, czy musi zostać dodatkowo zaizolowany ? 

Blacha w rąbek , dwa razy łata, membrana , krokwie 18 cm

----------


## mejmirem

Ok. Zadam pytanie inaczej. W nawiązaniu do powyższych pytań , kto jest lepszy ? Piany USA/CAN czy produkt rodzimej produkcji ?

----------


## qosek

> Ok. Zadam pytanie inaczej. W nawiązaniu do powyższych pytań , kto jest lepszy ? Piany USA/CAN czy produkt rodzimej produkcji ?


Trudno powiedziec
Ja sie zdecydowalem na CAN bo dawali 25 lat gwarancji na piane. Na PL masz 2-3 lata i koniec

----------


## link2jack

> Trudno powiedziec
> Ja sie zdecydowalem na CAN bo dawali 25 lat gwarancji na piane. Na PL masz 2-3 lata i koniec


Słabo szukałeś. Pierwsza lepsza Polska klik

----------


## mat3006

> Słabo szukałeś. Pierwsza lepsza Polska klik


Na linkowanej ulotce nie ma nic na temat gwarancji. Deklaracja współczynnika po 25 latach jest obecnym wymogiem normowym. Wedle mojej wiedzy (zaznaczam że mogę nie o wszystkim wiedzieć) tylko CROSSIN z polskich pianek ma gwarancję producenta (PCC PRODEX) na piankę OK wykonywaną przez AW na 10 lat. Nic mi nie wiadomo aby na dzień dzisiejszy Polychem miał takie regulacje.

----------


## kolektor1

> - z przyjemnością odpowiem na Pańskie pytania. Nasz ekspert Krzysztof Milaczarek, - ekspert z fizyki budowli również jest do dyspozycji - także na tym forum. proszę zatem zadać pytania na które chce Pan uzyskać odpowiedzi


Czysto techniczne pytanie:
Przy jakiej temp. oba składniki będą miały tą samą gęstość dla piany otwarto komorowej , to samo pytanie do piany zamknięto komorowej?

----------


## mat3006

> Ok. Zadam pytanie inaczej. W nawiązaniu do powyższych pytań , kto jest lepszy ? Piany USA/CAN czy produkt rodzimej produkcji ?


Wiodące polskie pianki nie ustępują importowanym, w tym, zza oceanu. Więcej, porównując istotne parametry, określone identycznymi, normowymi badaniami wynikającymi m.in. z obecnych wymagań, można stwierdzić, że w dużej części są, nawet, lepsze. Tak spektakularna zmiana jakościowa dokonała się w przeciągu ostatnich 2 lat (szczególnie w ostatnim). Jeżeli chcesz przepłacać za, często słabszy produkt, tylko dlatego, że wykonawca twierdzi o "magii zza oceanu", Twoja sprawa. 
System systemem a na jakość finalną składa się jeszcze jakość i parametry sprzętu oraz wiedza i praca ludzi. To nie mniej, a czasem nawet dużo istotniejsze parametry.

----------


## mario9

Ja tylko tak wtrącę.... Widzę tutaj bardzo poważny błąd (i problem) ze strony producentów/wykonawcóe/pośredników, w dodatku którego nie chcą lub nie mają pomysłu na profesjonalne rozwiązanie. *Chodzi o nakładanie piany na krycie wstępne dachu tzn. na papę i pełne deskowanie*.

Omawiamy tutaj jak sobie z nim mamy sami, amatorsko poradzić... my inwestorzy... a to powinno być w gestii producentów i wykonawców.
Tymczasem 90% ludzi bierze firmę ufając ich doświadczeniu i słowom jakie wypowiadają do klienta.... nic się nie stanie, pryskamy po wszystkim po czym się da... zaizoluje, super jakość, super cena (tego już nie dodają), nie ma co się zastanawiać.

----------


## wg39070

> Ja tylko tak wtrącę.... Widzę tutaj bardzo poważny błąd (i problem) ze strony producentów/wykonawcóe/pośredników, w dodatku którego nie chcą lub nie mają pomysłu na profesjonalne rozwiązanie. *Chodzi o nakładanie piany na krycie wstępne dachu tzn. na papę i pełne deskowanie*.
> 
> Omawiamy tutaj jak sobie z nim mamy sami, amatorsko poradzić... my inwestorzy... a to powinno być w gestii producentów i wykonawców.
> Tymczasem 90% ludzi bierze firmę ufając ich doświadczeniu i słowom jakie wypowiadają do klienta.... nic się nie stanie, pryskamy po wszystkim po czym się da... zaizoluje, super jakość, super cena (tego już nie dodają), nie ma co się zastanawiać.


Z ciekawości zadzwoniłem do firmy ocieplającej pianką (choć nie mam zamiaru jej używać) i zadałem pytanie: czy nakłada się pianę bezpośrednio na deskowanie i czy nie jest błędem brak szczeliny dylatacyjnej. Odpowiedź: tak się robi, nic się nie stanie, będzie pan zadowolony. Ta odpowiedź jeszcze bardziej utwierdziła mnie w postanowieniu o docieplaniu styropianem i wełną. Styropian EPS-100 dach/podłoga między krokwie, wełna na stelażu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wg39070

> Znalezione na necie  Na stronie www - jednej z firm wykonującej natrysk pianą.
> Stawiam skrzynkę, że te deski są pokryte papą z góry :>


Wygrałeś skrzynkę!

----------


## mat3006

> Z ciekawości zadzwoniłem do firmy ocieplającej pianką (choć nie mam zamiaru jej używać) i zadałem pytanie: czy nakłada się pianę bezpośrednio na deskowanie i czy nie jest błędem brak szczeliny dylatacyjnej. Odpowiedź: tak się robi, nic się nie stanie, będzie pan zadowolony. Ta odpowiedź jeszcze bardziej utwierdziła mnie w postanowieniu o docieplaniu styropianem i wełną. Styropian EPS-100 dach/podłoga między krokwie, wełna na stelażu. Pozdrawiam.


Przyjęte rozwiązanie jest błędne i to w znacznym stopniu. Zamontowanie płyt EPS o znacznym oporze dyfuzyjnym pomiędzy krokwiami których opór (dla drewna wilgotnego mi=25) buduje model przegrody "pociętej" liniowymi mostakami parowymi. Jeżeli uwzględnić szczeliny montażowe oraz możliwe pęknięcia krokwi "na wskroś" w dużym stopniu może doprowadzić do problemów z gnijącą więźbą. Nie życzę ale też i nie radzę innym.
W temacie głównym:
Pełna zgoda, że nie ma pełnej i spójnej informacji odnośnie wymaganego układu warstw przy tzw "mazowieckim" (to prawda  :smile:  tylko tam jest to dominujący układ) rozwiązaniu. 
Ad rem: Bezpośrednią przyczyną tego zamieszania jest bezrozumne przenoszenie, przez importerów i wykonawców zasad stosowania pianek OK właściwych dla kultury i zasad budowania dla Ameryki Północnej na grunt europejski a zwłaszcza w kontekście polskich rozwiązań. Do wielkiej rzadkości należy spotkanie rozwiązań stosowanych w Polsce tzw. poddasza użytkowego w US czy CAN. Praktycznie wyłącznym układem jest poddasze nieużytkowe w sensie mieszkalnym. Jeżeli w domu zastosowany jest HVAC to często na poddaszu gdzie, ze względu na słuszny brak "patentu" europejskiego tzw. okien dachowych, są to przestrzenie bez dostępu UV. W takiej sytuacji nie ma niezbędnej potrzeby zakrywania tej pianki, a nawet jeżeli by była to stosowana jest raczej farba natryskowa. Tańsze i wystarczające rozwiązanie. Przebieg izolacji termicznej z reguły jest  w płaszczyźnie stropu ostatniej kondygnacji, czasem zabudowanym od góry stosunkowo nieszczelną podłogą. W sytuacji kiedy na poddaszu jest centrala HVAC wtedy izolacja jest wykonywana na połaci ale OTWARTA dyfuzyjnie do dołu. I w takim układzie, kiedy pianka jest otwarta do dołu i jest w stanie wysychać w tym kierunku a PODDASZE JEST NIEUŻYTKOWE, również uważam, że można wykonać izolację piankową bezpośrednio na połaci dachowej.
Nie do pominięcia jest również różnica w zastoswanym materiale, którym jest, z reguły wodoodporna sklejka lub takież OSB. Te materiały z dużym trudem wejdą w stan gnicia.
 Dla układu dachu poddasza użytkowego (czyli dominującego w Polsce) nie można tak aplikować pianki i należy, bezwzględnie zadbać o wykonanie szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy pianką a deskami.

----------


## wg39070

> Przyjęte rozwiązanie jest błędne i to w znacznym stopniu. Zamontowanie płyt EPS o znacznym oporze dyfuzyjnym pomiędzy krokwiami których opór (dla drewna wilgotnego mi=25) buduje model przegrody "pociętej" liniowymi mostakami parowymi. Jeżeli uwzględnić szczeliny montażowe oraz możliwe pęknięcia krokwi "na wskroś" w dużym stopniu może doprowadzioć do problemów z gnijącą więźbą. Nie życzę ale też i nie radzę innym.
> W temacie głównym:
> Pełna zgoda, że nie ma pełnej i spójnej informacji odnośnie wymaganego układu warstw przy tzw "mazowieckim" (to prawda  tylko tam jest to dominujący układ) rozwiązaniu. 
> Ad rem: Bezpośrednią przyczyną tego zamieszania jest bezrozumne przenoszenie, przez importerów i wykonawców zasad stosowania pianek OK właściwych dla kultury i zasad budowania dla Ameryki Północnej na grunt europejski a zwłaszcza w kontekście polskich rozwiązań. Do wielkiej rzadkości należy spotkanie rozwiązań stosowanych w Polsce tzw. poddasza użytkowego w US czy CAN. Praktycznie wyłącznym układem jest dach typu attyka nieużytkowa w sensie mieszkalnym. Jeżeli zastosowany jest HVAC to na poddaszu i, ze względu na brak "patentu" europejskiego tzw. okien dachowych, są to przestrzenie bez dostępu UV.
> Izolacja termiczna jest wykonywania w płaszczyźnie stropu ostatniej kondygnacji, czasem zabudowanym od góry stosunkowo nieszczelną podłogą. W sytuacji kiedy na poddaszu jest centrala HVAC wtedy izolacja jest wykonywana na połaci ale OTWARTA dyfuzyjnie do dołu. I w takim układzie, kiedy pianka jest otwarta do dołu i jest w stanie wysychać w tym kierunku a PODDASZE JEST NIEUŻYTKOWE, również uważam, że można wykonać izolację piankową bezpośrednio na połaci dachowej. Dla układu dachu poddasza użytkowego (czyli dominującego w Polsce) nie można tak aplikować pianki i należy, bezwzględnie zadbać o wykonanie szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy pianką a deskami.


Czyli mam rozumieć, że styropian między krokwie to złe rozwiązanie. Niedalej jak 8 lat temu było to rozwiązanie dość często stosowane. Bynajmniej w wielkopolsce.

----------


## mat3006

> Czyli mam rozumieć, że styropian między krokwie to złe rozwiązanie. Niedalej jak 8 lat temu było to rozwiązanie dość często stosowane. Bynajmniej w wielkopolsce.


Uważam, że to rozwiązanie jest obarczone dużym ryzykiem wystąpienia wymienionego przeze mnie zjawiska. Co nie znaczy, że stanie się tak na 100%. Intensywność eksploatacji, postępująca i przyśpieszająca zmienność uwarunkowań klimatycznych nie pozwala mi twierdzić, że problemy pojawią się na pewno. Życzę żeby nie ale kontrola i monitorowanie wskazane, zwłaszcza w pomieszczeniach o podwyższonej wilgotności.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wg39070

> Uważam, że to rozwiązanie jest obarczone dużym ryzykiem wystąpieni
> a wymienionego przeze mnie zjawiska. Co nie znaczy, że stanie się tak na 100%. Intensywność eksploatacji, postępująca i przyśpieszająca zmienność uwarunkowań klimatycznych nie pozwala mi twierdzić, że problemy pojawią się na pewno. Życzę żeby nie ale kontrola i monitorowanie wskazane, zwłaszcza w pomieszczeniach o podwyższonej wilgotności.
> Pozdrawiam


Ja napiszę jak ma być w moim pzypadku (docieplanie poddasza rusza od połowy lipca): dach z pełnym deskowaniem, na deskach membrana Lemar XS 2 mm, dachówka ceramiczna, krokwie w rozmiarze 10x20 cm. Kupiłem styropian termo organika dach/podłoga gold 0,033 grubości 15 cm. Z tej grubości styropianu wyjdzie szczelina dylatacyjna ok 5 cm, pod styropian na stelażu wełna skalna 10 cm, na to folia paro izolacyjna i płyta g-k na koniec. Ja tak to widzę. Mój kierownik budowy powiedział mi, że lepiej było by dać styropian od wewnątrz ze względu na ryzyko wykraplania się wilgoci. Ja chcę dać między krokwie czego on nie zabrania lecz uprzedza, że nie jest to najlepsze wyjście. Co o tym myślisz. Z góry dziękuję za rady. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mat3006

> Ja napiszę jak ma być w moim pzypadku (docieplanie poddasza rusza od połowy lipca): dach z pełnym deskowaniem, na deskach membrana Lemar XS 2 mm, dachówka ceramiczna, krokwie w rozmiarze 10x20 cm. Kupiłem styropian termo organika dach/podłoga gold 0,033 grubości 15 cm. Z tej grubości styropianu wyjdzie szczelina dylatacyjna ok 5 cm, pod styropian na stelażu wełna skalna 10 cm, na to folia paro izolacyjna i płyta g-k na koniec. Ja tak to widzę. Mój kierownik budowy powiedział mi, że lepiej było by dać styropian od wewnątrz ze względu na ryzyko wykraplania się wilgoci. Ja chcę dać między krokwie czego on nie zabrania lecz uprzedza, że nie jest to najlepsze wyjście. Co o tym myślisz. Z góry dziękuję za rady. Pozdrawiam.


Swoje obiekcje już opisałem. Kierownik jest zdecydowanie bliższy prawidłowego układu. Przyznam, że nie do końca rozumiem rezerwę wobec izolacji piankowej ale nie każdy musi być do niej przekonany. EPS to bardzo dobry materiał izolacyjny ale nie sądzę żeby ten układ był prawidłowy. Natomiast zastosowanie waty mineralnej poniżej, prawie, bariery parowej jest, co najmniej wyrzucaniem pieniędzy i kuszeniem pleśni. 
Ten dach się prosi o 20-22 cm pianki, aplikowanej bezpośrednio na drewno, dobrej jakości i w dobrym wykonaniu. Można jeszcze "ostrzej"  :smile:  ale to droższe rozwiązanie ale znacznie lepsze i wydajne. Pianka OK na wysokość krokwi, pod nimi płyty pianki PIR w aluminium 120x240 z klejonymi łączeniami, zabezpieczająca paroizolacja (teoretycznie zbędna), pod krokwiami ES-y montowane na wskroś przez płyty, profile CD z pozostawieniem miejsca na rozprowadzenie instalacji, w końcu płyta gk z ogromnym buforem parowym za pleckami. Tak bym zrobił dla siebie (nota bene dla klientów również  :big grin:  ) 
Sugeruję przemyślenie i niekierowanie się tradycją regionu. Podobnym sentymentem regionalnym jest mazowiecka papa na deskowaniu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Swoje obiekcje już opisałem. Kierownik jest zdecydowanie bliższy prawidłowego układu. Przyznam, że nie do końca rozumiem rezerwę wobec izolacji piankowej ale nie każdy musi być do niej przekonany. EPS to bardzo dobry materiał izolacyjny ale nie sądzę żeby ten układ był prawidłowy. Natomiast zastosowanie waty mineralnej poniżej, prawie, bariery parowej jest, co najmniej wyrzucaniem pieniędzy i kuszeniem pleśni. 
> Pozdrawiam


Zarówno włenę jak i styropian czy też piankę o otwartej strukturze należy zabezpieczyć folią paroizolacyjną od środka.

----------


## mat3006

> Zarówno włenę jak i styropian czy też piankę o otwartej strukturze należy zabezpieczyć folią paroizolacyjną od środka.


Zakładanie, że paroizolacja załatwia w 100% zjawisko przenikania pary wodnej jest błędem. A nawet gdyby tak miało być, to i tak, nikt rozważny nie położy kończyny za to że została wykonana w taki sposób że jest niemożliwie przenikanie pary, chociażby przez migrację omijającą np. przez ściany. Nie bez przyczyny często powstają zawilgocenia na styku sufitów ze ścianami. Często jest wynik mostka termicznego ale również niedokładności lub nieumiejętności montażu paroizolacji.
Chwalebnym jest dołożenie wszelkich starań ale zawsze trzeba brać pod uwagę, żę z różnych względów efekt może nie być do końca zgodny z założeniami.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jeśli paroizolacja nie spełni swojej roli to WM skoryguje nadmiar wilgoci.

----------


## mat3006

> Jeśli paroizolacja nie spełni swojej roli to WM skoryguje nadmiar wilgoci.


Nigdzie nie padło, że inwestor zamierza stosować WM. Tak czy owak nie zgadzam się z zasadą, że można cokolwiek i byle jak bo WM wysuszy. ZAwilgocenia mogą powstawać z różnych przyczyn i niekoniecznie wskutek przenikania pary z wnętrza. Obecność paroizolacji wyłącza działanie osuszające WM dla pary i wody która już się znajdzie powyżej paroizolacji. Dach, mimo wszystko powinienien być tak konstruowany jakby WM nie było lub nie działała  :smile:  Howgh  :smile:  Mówimy o standardzie normowym, gdzie bierzemy pod uwagę WG.

----------


## mat3006

> Ja napiszę jak ma być w moim pzypadku (docieplanie poddasza rusza od połowy lipca): dach z pełnym deskowaniem, na deskach membrana Lemar XS 2 mm, dachówka ceramiczna, krokwie w rozmiarze 10x20 cm. Kupiłem styropian termo organika dach/podłoga gold 0,033 grubości 15 cm. Z tej grubości styropianu wyjdzie szczelina dylatacyjna ok 5 cm, pod styropian na stelażu wełna skalna 10 cm, na to folia paro izolacyjna i płyta g-k na koniec. Ja tak to widzę. Mój kierownik budowy powiedział mi, że lepiej było by dać styropian od wewnątrz ze względu na ryzyko wykraplania się wilgoci. Ja chcę dać między krokwie czego on nie zabrania lecz uprzedza, że nie jest to najlepsze wyjście. Co o tym myślisz. Z góry dziękuję za rady. Pozdrawiam.


Dręczyła mnie co to za membrana Lemar i dopiero zobaczyłem, że to po prostu, jest papa.  :sad: 
Cóż, szczelina wentylacyjna pod deskami obowiązkowo, wloty pod okapem i wyloty w gąsiorach z ew. kominkami w połaci. Pod ew. piankę niezbędne wmontowanie membrany PAROPRZEPUSZCZALNEJ pomiędzy krokwie.
Co jest z tą papą na deskach...  :sad: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wg39070

> Dręczyła mnie co to za membrana Lemar i dopiero zobaczyłem, że to po prostu, jest papa. 
> Cóż, szczelina wentylacyjna pod deskami obowiązkowo, wloty pod okapem i wyloty w gąsiorach z ew. kominkami w połaci. Pod ew. piankę niezbędne wmontowanie membrany PAROPRZEPUSZCZALNEJ pomiędzy krokwie.
> Co jest z tą papą na deskach... 
> Pozdrawiam


Lemar to jest papa wstępnego krycia, taką wybrałem po sugestii cieśli oraz dekarza. A jeśli nie papa to co, tylko deska?

----------


## mat3006

dobrej klasy membrana dachowa PAROPRZEPUSZCZALNA
Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

Prawdę mówiąc to idealnym rozwiązaniem przy kryciu deskami jest b.dobrej jakości folia paro przepuszczalna. Jednak ma ona jedną wadę. Ostateczne krycie czy to dachówką czy blachą należy wykonać niemal niezwłocznie nie później niż 2-3 mce od jej położenia. Przy takim rozwiązaniu unikamy później żmudnego sznurkowania lub mocowania foli celem uzyskania szczeliny. Niestety większość dachów po kryciu wstępnym przy pełnym deskowani czeka rok, dwa a czasem nawet dłużej na swój finał i w tym układzie niestety ale papa jest niezastąpiona.

----------


## wg39070

> Prawdę mówiąc to idealnym rozwiązaniem przy kryciu deskami jest b.dobrej jakości folia paro przepuszczalna. Jednak ma ona jedną wadę. Ostateczne krycie czy to dachówką czy blachą należy wykonać niemal niezwłocznie nie później niż 2-3 mce od jej położenia. Przy takim rozwiązaniu unikamy później żmudnego sznurkowania lub mocowania foli celem uzyskania szczeliny. Niestety większość dachów po kryciu wstępnym przy pełnym deskowani czeka rok, dwa a czasem nawet dłużej na swój finał i w tym układzie niestety ale papa jest niezastąpiona.


No właśnie. Dach był składany, deskowany oraz papowany pod koniec września, natomiast dachówka układana pod koniec lutego.

----------


## link2jack

Andrzej Wilhelmi - wielokrotnie pisał, że mimo zastosowania membrany zamiast papy - nalezy wykonać szczelinę wentylacyjną

----------


## mario9

Tak czytam te posty i skoro już jesteśmy przy styropianie... 

Czy mógłbym ocieplić dach samym styropianem przy papie i pełnym deskowaniu z zachowaniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy krokwiami?
Styropian pomiędzy krokwie + pianką uszczelnić niedokładności + styropian na krokwie... na to siatka, klej i mam przygotówkę pod ściany nie bawiąc się w GK?

Tylko w jaki sposób ten styropian jakoś solidnie uwiązać, żeby mi to nie spadło z siatką i klejem?

Czy przy takim rozwiązaniu muszę stosować gdzieś jakąś folię?

----------


## link2jack

KLIK

Na forum jest jeszcze inny wątek (teraz nie mogę go znaleźć) gdzie wydaje mi się, że na styropian był nakładany klej.

----------


## mat3006

> Andrzej Wilhelmi - wielokrotnie pisał, że mimo zastosowania membrany zamiast papy - nalezy wykonać szczelinę wentylacyjną


Ta kwestia już była kilka razy omawiana. Cytowany wypowiadał się zapewne na podstawie wiedzy i doświadczenia z ociepleniem watą mineralną która to wymaga dość intensywnej wentylacji. W przypadku pianki OK nie powstanie zawilgocenie wskutek zjawisk konwekcji swobodnej i wymuszonej. Po prostu te zjawiska nie mają prawa zaistnieć ze względu na duży opór powietrzny. Jeżeli przestrzeń pod deskowaniem, które nie będzie zamknięte dyfuzyjnie od góry np. papą będzie całkowicie wypełniona pianką OK to nie zaistnieją zjawiska które są jednym z głównych problemów waty.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## link2jack

> Ta kwestia już była kilka razy omawiana. Cytowany wypowiadał się zapewne na podstawie wiedzy i doświadczenia z ociepleniem watą mineralną która to wymaga dość intensywnej wentylacji. W przypadku pianki OK nie powstanie zawilgocenie wskutek zjawisk konwekcji swobodnej i wymuszonej. Po prostu te zjawiska nie mają prawa zaistnieć ze względu na duży opór powietrzny. Jeżeli przestrzeń pod deskowaniem, które nie będzie zamknięte dyfuzyjnie od góry np. papą będzie całkowicie wypełniona pianką OK to nie zaistnieją zjawiska które są jednym z głównych problemów waty.
> Pozdrawiam


Zatem jeśli zostanie wykonana pustka powietrzna pomiędzy pianą a deskowaniem (pokrytym papą) to to niczemu nie będzie służyło a może ewentualnie tylko zaszkodzić?

----------


## plusfoto

> Zatem jeśli zostanie wykonana pustka powietrzna pomiędzy pianą a deskowaniem (pokrytym papą) to to niczemu nie będzie służyło a może ewentualnie tylko zaszkodzić?


W którym miejscu to wyczytałeś?
Mat napisał wyraźnie:



> Jeżeli przestrzeń pod deskowaniem, które *nie będzie zamknięte dyfuzyjnie od góry* np. papą będzie całkowicie wypełniona pianką OK to nie zaistnieją zjawiska które są jednym z głównych problemów waty.
> Pozdrawiam

----------


## mario9

Nie prościej napisać - jak nie będzie papy nad deskowaniem nie będzie grzyba?

----------


## wg39070

> Nie prościej napisać - jak nie będzie papy nad deskowaniem nie będzie grzyba?


Ludzie, na litość Boską, czy wszędzie widzicie tylko grzyby i wilgoć. A jak Twoim zdaniem deskowany dach ma przeżyć zimę bez papy?

----------


## mat3006

> Ludzie, na litość Boską, czy wszędzie widzicie tylko grzyby i wilgoć. A jak Twoim zdaniem deskowany dach ma przeżyć zimę bez papy?


Bezdyskusyjnie, woda, we wszystkich swoich stanach skupienia jest podstawowym problemem budownictwa. Od zawsze. A dach nad pomieszczeniami bytowymi jest wystawiony na bardzo duże parcie pary wodnej. Rozwiązania które nie biorą tego faktu pod uwagę są proszeniem się o kłopoty i koszty. 
A co do pokrycia deskowania to powinno, jak dla mnie, być wykonane w prawidłowym układzie, od razu a nie "w kawałkach".  Jeżeli już musi tak być to, niestety, KONIECZNA jest, oddolna, szczelina susząca deski, jako jedyna, nomen omen, deska ratunku  :smile:

----------


## mario9

Czy mógłby ktoś polecić jak wprowadzić powietrze do obiegu pod papę. Wiem że najlepiej byłoby zastosować specjalne wywietrzniki:  aczkolwiek takiej możliwości już nie mam, bo pan dekarz oczywiście o tym nie pomyślał i przykrył dach papą i blachą.

Może trzeba by zostawić jakieś kratki wentylacyjne w elewacji zewnętrznej budynku pomiędzy krokwiami?

----------


## sniegu85

Witam,
zastanawiam sie nad ociepleniem stropu drewnianego (wiazary) w domu parterowym z nieuzytkowym poddaszem.
Jestem zdecydowany na piane ale tez chodzi mi po glowie celuloza  :smile:  doradzcie co jest lepsze  :smile:  I jak powinny wygladac warstwy patrzac od spodu? Plyta OSB z folia paroprzepuszcalna do stropu i na to piana? Ile dac cm tej piany , krokwie mam 14cm wysokie. 20cm wystarczy?
Jeszcze jedno...moge to ocieplic przed wylaniem posadzek i polozeniem tynkow czy lepiej zaczekac z ocieplaniem stropu i najpierw wylac podlogi i polozyc tynki? Sorry za byc moze glupie pytania ale raz ze buduje dom na odleglosc (pracuje za granica) a dwa ze jestem zupelnym laikiem w tych sprawach  :smile: 
Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi...
Maciek

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Witam,
> zastanawiam sie nad ociepleniem stropu drewnianego (wiazary) w domu parterowym z nieuzytkowym poddaszem.
> Jestem zdecydowany na piane ale tez chodzi mi po glowie celuloza  doradzcie co jest lepsze  I jak powinny wygladac warstwy patrzac od spodu? Plyta OSB z folia paroprzepuszcalna do stropu i na to piana? Ile dac cm tej piany , krokwie mam 14cm wysokie. 20cm wystarczy?
> Jeszcze jedno...moge to ocieplic przed wylaniem posadzek i polozeniem tynkow czy lepiej zaczekac z ocieplaniem stropu i najpierw wylac podlogi i polozyc tynki? Sorry za byc moze glupie pytania ale raz ze buduje dom na odleglosc (pracuje za granica) a dwa ze jestem zupelnym laikiem w tych sprawach 
> Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi...
> Maciek


Najpierw roboty Mokre a potem izolacja. Materiały izolacyjne zwykle zabezpieczamy od wewnątrz paroizolacją.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Tynki to bardzo dużo wody , także długi czas schnięcia ,
wylewki z miksokreta to relatywnie mało wody ale zawsze..

----------


## Expert-Bud A.G.

A widziałeś piankę po roku, zmienia kolor i kruszy się. Kolego pianka poliuretanowa jest świetnym rozwiązaniem jeśli chodzi o wykorzystywanie jej w budownictwie przemysłowym, wielkopłytowym itp. lub przy osadzaniu różnego rodzaju elementów bud. np. stolarki. Natomiast w budownictwie tradycyjnym przy takim ocieplaniu poddaszy jak widziałem to na filmach pod tym adresem:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qq0p...eature=related, raczej jest złym pomysłem. Złym ze względu na właściwości drewna, drewno jest elastyczne i będzie zmieniać swoje wymiary w zależności od stopnia zawilgocenia, temperatury lub obciążenia wiatrem, śniegiem itp. to będzie powodować kruszenie się pianki. Jednak najważniejszą wadą tego rozwiązania jest odcięcie drewna od dostępu powietrza, co w przypadku zastosowania wełny nie ma miejsca, odcięte od możliwości dyfuzji pary wodnej drewno gnije. Z oszczędności wpakujesz się w większe kłopoty, ale nie martw się nie jesteś pierwszy ani ostatni. Gdyby nie daj Boże zabrakło takich kombinatorów jak ty, ustałby ruch w interesie. A tak dziś zaoszczędzisz, w pięć lat jeszcze coś odłożysz i będziesz mógł spróbować kolejnej zaj...stej technologii ocieplania poddasza przy okazji remontu dachu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MD.

Śmiać mi się chce jak wyskakuje taki gość i pisze, że przy pianie drewno odcięte jest od dostępu powietrza  :smile:  A powiedz mi po co powietrze dla drewna? Wystarczy, żeby piana puszczała parę wodną lepiej niż drewno. Odpowiednia wentylacja dachu załatwi sprawę ujścia wilgoci. 

Większych bzdur pomieszania z poplątaniem nie słyszałem. Zanim coś następnym razem napiszesz poczytaj o różnicach pomiędzy pianą OK a ZK i zastanów się, którą pianę daje się na drewniany dach.

----------


## ironsmith

potrzebuję konkretnej odpowiedzi, planuję ocieplenie poddasza pianką wysokość krokwi 20cm, zamierzam tak zrobić, dachówka, papa, deskowanie szczelna wentylacyjna wykonana przez membranę paroprzepuszczalną na to piana do wyrównania ze spodem krokwi i teraz czy od spody krokwi żeby jeszcze lepiej ocieplić mogę dać xps np10cm? co wy na to, czy całość izolacji łącznie pod krokwią z piany?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> potrzebuję konkretnej odpowiedzi, planuję ocieplenie poddasza pianką wysokość krokwi 20cm, zamierzam tak zrobić, dachówka, papa, deskowanie szczelna wentylacyjna wykonana przez membranę paroprzepuszczalną na to piana do wyrównania ze spodem krokwi i teraz czy od spody krokwi żeby jeszcze lepiej ocieplić mogę dać xps np10cm? co wy na to, czy całość izolacji łącznie pod krokwią z piany?


Natrysk nigdy nie będzie tak równy by piana zlicowanie została z krawędzią krokwi. Według mnie lepiej przelać krokwie pianą.

----------


## MD.

Nie oszczędzaj tylko daj minimum 20 cm. Skoro krokwie mają 20 cm, a dajesz szczelinę wentylacyjną (moim zdaniem minimum 3 cm) to 20 cm piany zakryje Ci krokwie. A jak ekipa przyjedzie to możesz z nimi zagadać i większą grubość piany. Na miejscu są bardziej skłonni do negocjacji  :smile: 

U mnie dziś skończyli natrysk. Grubość od 25 (taka była zakontraktowana), ale średnio wyszło ok 28, a miejscami wyszło 40 cm (np. w kalenicy).

----------


## mat3006

> Nie oszczędzaj tylko daj minimum 20 cm. Skoro krokwie mają 20 cm, a dajesz szczelinę wentylacyjną (moim zdaniem minimum 3 cm) to 20 cm piany zakryje Ci krokwie. A jak ekipa przyjedzie to możesz z nimi zagadać i większą grubość piany. Na miejscu są bardziej skłonni do negocjacji 
> 
> U mnie dziś skończyli natrysk. Grubość od 25 (taka była zakontraktowana), ale średnio wyszło ok 28, a miejscami wyszło 40 cm (np. w kalenicy).


He he.. to wygląda, że z dokładnością to u nich "średnio"  :big grin:  Wygląda, że trochę mało wprawy.

Co do zapytania to wcale nie jest pozbawione sensu. System hybrydowy: piankaOK między krokwie i poniżej płyty PIR w otulinie alu (dla zabezpieczenia paroizolacja), poniżej profile CD (miejsce na instalację elektryczną) i płyty g/k (najlepiej 2xGKF) to system IDEALNY! Zwłaszcza tam gdzie jest chudo z wysokością a krokwie są niskie to można posłużyć się płytami PIR zintegrowanymi z okładziną.

----------


## ironsmith

mat3006 z różnych przyczyn mogę dać pod krokiwe xps i paroizolację (chyba że xps sam stanowi barierę dla pary) czy to bedzie ok

----------


## MD.

> He he.. to wygląda, że z dokładnością to u nich "średnio"  Wygląda, że trochę mało wprawy.


Nie. 40 cm w kalenicy to było świadome działanie na korzyść klienta  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Nie. 40 cm w kalenicy to było świadome działanie na korzyść klienta


He he, no to OK. Pomyślałem, że rozkalibrowanie ma u nich charakter "systemowy"  :big grin:

----------


## mat3006

> mat3006 z różnych przyczyn mogę dać pod krokiwe xps i paroizolację (chyba że xps sam stanowi barierę dla pary) czy to bedzie ok


Nie lepiej dać podkrokwiowo płyty PIR w Alu w rozm. 1200x2400? Łączenia z zamkiem i zaklejone taśmą. A najlepiej pomyśleć o hybrydzie: pianki OK do wysokości krokwi a pod nimi PIR. Okładzina Alu daje dodatkowy efekt refleksyjny na przenikanie IR. Ceny płyt, od kiedy pojawiła się konkurencja firm polskich mocno spadły. Oprócz usilnie reklamowanego tu na Forum Thermano jest jeszcze GórStal, no i import (Kingspan, Recticel) ale ceny wyższe. Mankamentem może być nieco gorsza akustyka wewnętrzna. PIR, podobnie jak XPS nie tłumi dżwięków. Paroizolację zastosowałbym i tak, dla pewności.
To jest układ bardzo szczelny dlatego należy rozważyć ( i zastosować  :smile:  ) wentylację mechaniczną, najlepiej z rekuperacją.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## ironsmith

rekuperacja będzie pytam o xps bo mam dostęp po dobrych cenach

----------


## miloszenko

Proszę o kontakt osoby, które mogłyby polecić (lub wykonują) ocieplenia pianką w okolicy Krakowa. Potrzeba jest ocieplić lane skosy (powierzchnia około 100m2). 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Proszę o kontakt osoby, które mogłyby polecić (lub wykonują) ocieplenia pianką w okolicy Krakowa. Potrzeba jest ocieplić lane skosy (powierzchnia około 100m2). 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Przypomnij się na priv to podesle ci co mam

----------


## link2jack

> Proszę o kontakt osoby, które mogłyby polecić (lub wykonują) ocieplenia pianką w okolicy Krakowa. Potrzeba jest ocieplić lane skosy (powierzchnia około 100m2). 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Rezygnujesz z wełny?

----------


## miloszenko

> Rezygnujesz z wełny?


Nie bardzo jest jak dać wełnę na jeszcze mokry beton, w środku zimy, i jeszcze położyć ją na tyle szybko i dokładnie żeby cieśli nie wstrzymywać.

----------


## plusfoto

Pamiętaj że temperatura podkładu na który idzie pianka powinna wynosić w okolicy 15 stopni.U mnie dzisiaj chłopaki właśnie jadą z ociepleniem. :roll eyes:

----------


## MD.

Jaką pianę wybrałeś?

----------


## plusfoto

crossin attic soft

----------


## Tomaszs131

mioszenko, czy na wilgotny strop można aplikować pianę?
Postawiłeś na pianę ZK?

----------


## jkazan

Proszę o kontakt osoby, które mogłyby polecić (lub wykonują) ocieplenia pianką w warm.mazur. (okolice Elblaga). 

Zlecę wykonanie ocieplenia poddasza w domku jednorodzinnym w stanie surowym zamknietym; instalacje, posadzki, tynki - zrobione.
Powierzchnia dachu okolo 240 m2 /projekt aleta mala z podwojnym garazem/. Rekuperacja zrobiona.
Dach bez deskowania /jest membrana wysokoparaprzepuszczalna + dachówka ceramiczna/. 

Jeszcze dwa pytania:
1)Tej zimy nie planuje jeszcze ogrzewac domku. Czy to bedzie przeszkadzac dla pianki jak dom nie bedzie ogrzewany i czy mozna klasc pianke w obenych temperaturach okolo 10 stopni? 
2) Jaka grubosc pianki jest zalecana na ocieplenie poddasza? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> mioszenko, czy na wilgotny strop można aplikować pianę?
> Postawiłeś na pianę ZK?


Właśnie potrzebuję zweryfikować czy to jest dopuszczalne, jeśli nie trzeba będzie coś bardziej tradycyjnego/czasochłonnego...

----------


## Favor

> Proszę o kontakt osoby, które mogłyby polecić (lub wykonują) ocieplenia pianką w warm.mazur. (okolice Elblaga). 
> 
> Zlecę wykonanie ocieplenia poddasza w domku jednorodzinnym w stanie surowym zamknietym; instalacje, posadzki, tynki - zrobione.
> Powierzchnia dachu okolo 240 m2 /projekt aleta mala z podwojnym garazem/. Rekuperacja zrobiona.
> Dach bez deskowania /jest membrana wysokoparaprzepuszczalna + dachówka ceramiczna/. 
> 
> Jeszcze dwa pytania:
> 1)Tej zimy nie planuje jeszcze ogrzewac domku. Czy to bedzie przeszkadzac dla pianki jak dom nie bedzie ogrzewany i czy mozna klasc pianke w obenych temperaturach okolo 10 stopni? 
> 2) Jaka grubosc pianki jest zalecana na ocieplenie poddasza? 
> ...


1) Piana po wykonaniu jest wstanie przetrwać w temperaturze -30* przez okres 48h bez całkowitego uszczerbku na parametrach, także myślę, że niema obawy. Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o wykonanie izolacji, jeśli bierzemy pod uwagę natrysk na membranę to temperatura +10* jest akceptowalna lecz nie zaszkodzi dogrzanie pomieszczeń nagrzewnicą przed natryskiem (membranę bardzo szybko można dogrzać)
2) 18cm spełnia normę dla dachów, więc jest to grubość minimalna i zarazem wystarczająca. Jeśli sa fundusze, warto rozważyć jednak 20cm.

----------


## doktorant

Panowie, a kto z was ma piankę z Polychemu Purex lub PCC Ekoprodur i mógłby polecić firmę z mazowieckiego i powiedzieć jak wygląda u was piana? Ostatnio spotkałem się z przedstawicielem firmy, która używa piany firmy Honter, czyli Foam-Lok 500, który mówi, że te polskie nie mają europejskich certyfikatów, nie trzymają stabilności wymiarowej w niskiej i wysokiej temperaturze, a co najważniejsze nie mają gwarancji 40 lat.

----------


## mat3006

> Panowie, a kto z was ma piankę z Polychemu Purex lub PCC Ekoprodur i mógłby polecić firmę z mazowieckiego i powiedzieć jak wygląda u was piana? Ostatnio spotkałem się z przedstawicielem firmy, która używa piany firmy Honter, czyli Foam-Lok 500, który mówi, że te polskie nie mają europejskich certyfikatów, nie trzymają stabilności wymiarowej w niskiej i wysokiej temperaturze, a co najważniejsze nie mają gwarancji 40 lat.


Nic innego już tym firmom nie pozostało jak opowiadanie "bajek". pianka Honter, czyli jak pamiętam Lapolla, ma jeden z najwyższych znanych mi parametrów sorbcji wody. Jakich to niby europejskich certyfikatów nie mają? To on nie ma zielonego pojęcia co jest obecnie w EU wymagane względem pianek. W tym kontekście prawie wszystkie polskie pianki mają stosowne, wymagane dokumenty. Stabilności wymiarowej, z reguły, nie trzymają pianki "chrzczone" lub robione na reaktorach o niskiej jakości. W takiej sytuacji możliwe jest wykonanie pianki niezgodnej z zaleceniami i wymaganiami technologicznymi. To jest istotny problem i dlatego szukaj firmy uczciwej, godnej zaufania i pracującej na dobrym (czytaj: drogim) sprzęcie, zgodnie z wymaganiami technologii i normowymi.  :wink: 
Co do gwarancji to dla mnie większą realną wartość ma 10-lat od Prodex'u na CROSSIN'a (polska firma, polski sąd jakby co) niż "dożywotnia" do walki przed sądem w Texasie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Właśnie potrzebuję zweryfikować czy to jest dopuszczalne, jeśli nie trzeba będzie coś bardziej tradycyjnego/czasochłonnego...


Na wilgotne podłoża można aplikować pianki ZK wyłącznie spieniane wodą. Niestety na tą chwilę są znacząco droższe. Takiego problemu nie ma z piankami OK ponieważ "in gremio" spieniane są wodą  :smile:

----------


## sony87

Zastanawiam się nad hiszpańska pianą tecnopol oraz polska crossin na poddasze, która z tych polecacie ? 
20 cm

----------


## mat3006

Crossin. Szczerze przyznaję, że nie jestem, do końca, obiektywny ale to o wiele lepsza piana. Pod względem parametrów nie ustępuje ICY a pod względem aplikacji ją przewyższa.

----------


## doktorant

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Jutro przychodzi firma pianować mi dach. Z tego co widzę, jest raczej godna zaufania. Wybrałem Polychem.

----------


## kerad85

Zna może ktoś piankę o lambdzie niższej niż 0,037? Gdzieś przeczytałem o piankach 0,035 tylko nie mogę teraz znaleźć.
Będę wybierał między nią a wełną 0,032.

----------


## Slawko123

Ekoprodur s0329

----------


## kerad85

Zapomniałem dodać, że chodzi oczywiście o piankę otwartokomórkową  :smile: 

Icynene ma jakąś piankę Plus o parametrach niby 0,0355, ale nie wiem czy to jest lambda tuż po natryśnięciu czy starzeniowa.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Tuż po natrysku będzie miała około 0.025.

----------


## hubertsain

Purinova Izopianol klasy FR 0,033 ---> http://izopianol.pl/pl/produkty/syst...nol-03-10-n-fr

----------


## מרכבה

No i to się chwali - że nie obiecują lambdy na kiju .. choć ciężko samo z siebie jest przebić izolacyjność białego EPS'u bo to za jedno jest..
tak na marginesie i w tym i w tym wypadu lambdę determinuje gęstość materiału - dla białego EPS'u jest to 40 kg/m3 wtedy ma najlepsze parametry termiczne.
A przez pewien fakt powstał szary styropian - który jest wyznacznikiem możliwości izolacji materiałów - bez gazoszczelnej osłony.

----------


## gorcia94

Witam Państwa.  Nie chce zakładać nowego tematu więc napiszę tu. Mam docieplone poddasze Pianka pur, bodajże 23cm ( krokwie 20cm), pianka otwarto komórkowa.  Jestem na etapie wykończenia tzn sufitów podwieszanych. Skosy w całym domu mam właśnie w/w Pianka natomiast sufit czyli podłogę strychu mam wełnę mineralna 20cm pomiędzy krokwiami. Proszę mi powiedzieć czy stosować tutaj jeszcze jakieś folie izolacyjne ( jeśli tak to jakie i gdzie) czy ta Pianka nie potrzebuje izolacji dodatkowej a folie dac jedynie tu gdzie wełna czyli sufit powierzchni użytkowej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Witam Państwa.  Nie chce zakładać nowego tematu więc napiszę tu. Mam docieplone poddasze Pianka pur, bodajże 23cm ( krokwie 20cm), pianka otwarto komórkowa.  Jestem na etapie wykończenia tzn sufitów podwieszanych. Skosy w całym domu mam właśnie w/w Pianka natomiast sufit czyli podłogę strychu mam wełnę mineralna 20cm pomiędzy krokwiami. Proszę mi powiedzieć czy stosować tutaj jeszcze jakieś folie izolacyjne ( jeśli tak to jakie i gdzie) czy ta Pianka nie potrzebuje izolacji dodatkowej a folie dac jedynie tu gdzie wełna czyli sufit powierzchni użytkowej. Pozdrawiam


Pianka o otwartej strukturze musi być zabezpieczona folią paroizolacyjną. Wełna również.

----------


## aztea

Pytanie do ekspertów z forum. Dom parterowy poddasze nieużytkowe, strop lany, rekuperacja po stropie. Pytanie brzmi jak to sensownie ocieplić. Myślę by zrobić tak, na strop piana na piane przewody reku, myślałem na początku by przewody reku zalać piana ale chyba lepiej mieć do nich dostęp. Na piane ok 20cm dałbym jeszcze 10-20 wełny.

----------


## byry007

Witam widze ze kolega wyżej coś zaczął temat podobny do mojego chce ocieplić pianą strop na poddaszu nieużytkowym tylko że ja mam już rozłożony styropian  20 cm i czy można na niego położyć pianę ?? drugie pytanie dzwoniłem do 2 gości , jedne mi zaproponował piane po której można chodzić i kosztuje 1cm grubości 8 zł m2  a drugi tak to zrozumiałem ze to ta sam piana co ociepla się dachy 15 cm grubości 40 zł m2  , czy po takiej pianie można chodzić ?? czy po prostu drugi pseudo fachowiec wciskał mi kit po prostu ??

----------


## Tomaszs131

A czy wspomniał jaka to piana? ZK czy Ok?

----------


## byry007

Ten pierwszy mówił ze zamknięto komurowe a drugi jak go zrozumiałem mniej chyba doświadczony otwarto komurkowo

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Ten pierwszy mówił ze zamknięto komurowe a drugi jak go zrozumiałem mniej chyba doświadczony otwarto komurkowo


Pianą ZK izoluje się stropy betonowe, fundamęty, posadzki. Swoją wytrzymałość na ściskanie ma.
 OK izoluje się dachy.

----------


## aztea

Czy ktoś podpowie czy piane dać na strop i na to rurki reku i na nie wełnę? czy zalewać rurki reku pianą i na to wełna.

----------


## byry007

Strop rury od wentylacji zalać to piana i będą bardzo dobrze .

----------


## kerad85

> Purinova Izopianol klasy FR 0,033 ---> http://izopianol.pl/pl/produkty/syst...nol-03-10-n-fr


Dziwna sprawa, ściągam PDF z deklaracjami i mam już λ90,90 - (0,036 – 0,038 )W/(m∙K)

----------


## Tomek W

> Dziwna sprawa, ściągam PDF z deklaracjami i mam już λ90,90 - (0,036 – 0,038 )W/(m∙K)


Zgodnie z p. 4.2.2 PN-EN 14315-1, należy podawać uwzględniającą starzenie wartość deklarowaną oporu cieplnego i/lub ʎD, a nie zakresy  λ  dla 90 % przedziału ufności statystycznej tolerancji. 
Najlepiej zapytać producenta, który chyba nie rozumie słowa "DEKLARACJA".
Dla zainteresowanych polecam ROZPORZĄDZENIE PARLAMENTU EUROPEJSKIEGO I RADY (UE) NR 305/2011z dnia 9 marca 2011 r.
ustanawiające zharmonizowane warunki wprowadzania do obrotu wyrobów budowlanych do pobrania pod adresem adresem

----------


## karster

Przeczytałem cały temat - ile wiem na temat ocieplania dachu? 
-żeby dobrze przeanalizować możliwośc rezygnacji z papy.
-że jest wiele rożnych technologii docieplenia dachów

Koniec, tyle wiem na temat ocieplania pianą  ::-(:  
*Wiem, że nic nie wiem ale i tak wiem więcej niż ci, ktorzy myślą, że wiedzą wszystko...*

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## wg39070

> Przeczytałem cały temat - ile wiem na temat ocieplania dachu? 
> -żeby dobrze przeanalizować możliwośc rezygnacji z papy.
> -że jest wiele rożnych technologii docieplenia dachów
> 
> 
> Koniec, tyle wiem na temat ocieplania pianą  
> *Wiem, że nic nie wiem ale i tak wiem więcej niż ci, ktorzy myślą, że wiedzą wszystko...*
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Między krokwie tylko styro.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Między krokwie tylko styro.


Jesteś pewny? Bo mi się wydaje, że przy braku deskowania i przy pracującym pod wpływem wiatru dachu może się okazać, że styro nagle nie będzie trzymać szczelności.
Wełnę między krokwie zawsze przycina się nieco szerszą niż przestrzeń między nimi.

----------


## מרכבה

> Dziwna sprawa, ściągam PDF z deklaracjami i mam już λ90,90 - (0,036 – 0,038 )W/(m∙K)


 to jest normalny wynik dla lekkiej pianki .. którą na siłę chce się zrobić - tą która jest w osłonie gazoszczelnej i nadać jej lambdę 0,022 W/mK.. bo to się dobrze sprzedaje. To już dość dawno przestawiała BO - tom II pt Fizyka Budowli. Jak się lekka pianka zachowuje po na trysku. Dobrze że jest ITB - bo by była bida jak czapka. Z super farbami i foliami jest podobnie.. 
normalny efekt - dostępny tanimi metodami, został zawłaszczony i brutalnie wykorzystany, przeciw nic nie podejrzewających klientów.
Deklaracje ITB w załącznikach producentów piszą jasno i wyraźnie, niczego nie tuszują, to jest jedyna deska ratunku, przed zrobieniem z wełny - areogelu :wink: 
czy innych bzdurek..

----------


## cezary.pl

> Między krokwie tylko styro.


Na krokwie tylko płyty PIR w osłonie gazoszczelnej.

Moim zdaniem, natryskiwanie pianki w celu ocieplenia dachu, to pudrowanie strupa.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## karster

No właśnie po lekturze tego tematu czar piany prysnął. Zeby to mialo sens to trzeba by ocieplac ZK (z wszelkimi konsekwencjami temu towarzyszącymi). Wychodzi na to, ze muszę dalej szukać skutecznej oraz zdrowej cenowo metody ocieplenia dachu. Obecnie nie podoba mi się ani wełna ani piana natryskowa. A co do styro - kiedyś myślałem, że go się nie daje na dachy bo go gryzonie tam dorwać mogą latwiej niż na elewacji... u mnie będzie deskowanie, gdyby tak jednak wklejać styro miedzy krokwie na listewki na styku krokwie/deski by zachować szczeline to i ładnie rowno by to wyszlo i w miare szczelnie. Na koniec warstwa na krokwiach i gotowe - dobry to pomysł? Cena nie mała by wyszła bo przy 30cm dobrego EPSa wyszło by ok 50zł/mkw + piana, listewki, wkręty no i robocizna. 
Nakierujcie mnie proszę na dobrą metodę ocieplenia w rozsądnej cenie  :Smile:  nie mówię, ze wspomniane 50zł to duzo ale przy moich (z tego co pamiętam) ponad 300 metrach dachu to już są duże sumy.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## mario9

> No właśnie po lekturze tego tematu czar piany prysnął. Zeby to mialo sens to trzeba by ocieplac ZK (z wszelkimi konsekwencjami temu towarzyszącymi). Wychodzi na to, ze muszę dalej szukać skutecznej oraz zdrowej cenowo metody ocieplenia dachu. Obecnie nie podoba mi się ani wełna ani piana natryskowa. A co do styro - kiedyś myślałem, że go się nie daje na dachy bo go gryzonie tam dorwać mogą latwiej niż na elewacji... u mnie będzie deskowanie, gdyby tak jednak wklejać styro miedzy krokwie na listewki na styku krokwie/deski by zachować szczeline to i ładnie rowno by to wyszlo i w miare szczelnie. Na koniec warstwa na krokwiach i gotowe - dobry to pomysł? Cena nie mała by wyszła bo przy 30cm dobrego EPSa wyszło by ok 50zł/mkw + piana, listewki, wkręty no i robocizna. 
> Nakierujcie mnie proszę na dobrą metodę ocieplenia w rozsądnej cenie  nie mówię, ze wspomniane 50zł to duzo ale przy moich (z tego co pamiętam) ponad 300 metrach dachu to już są duże sumy.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ja właśnie taż tak to czytam i coraz bardziej jestem za styropianem, dobrze go umocować do deskowania i można spokojnie na niego dać siatkę klej i sufit już jest bez GK i stelażu. Dodatkowo nie trzeba robić szczeliny wentylacyjnej z płyt OSB. Same korzyści  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

> No właśnie po lekturze tego tematu czar piany prysnął. Zeby to mialo sens to trzeba by ocieplac ZK (z wszelkimi konsekwencjami temu towarzyszącymi). Wychodzi na to, ze muszę dalej szukać skutecznej oraz zdrowej cenowo metody ocieplenia dachu. Obecnie nie podoba mi się ani wełna ani piana natryskowa. A co do styro - kiedyś myślałem, że go się nie daje na dachy bo go gryzonie tam dorwać mogą latwiej niż na elewacji... u mnie będzie deskowanie, gdyby tak jednak wklejać styro miedzy krokwie na listewki na styku krokwie/deski by zachować szczeline to i ładnie rowno by to wyszlo i w miare szczelnie. Na koniec warstwa na krokwiach i gotowe - dobry to pomysł? Cena nie mała by wyszła bo przy 30cm dobrego EPSa wyszło by ok 50zł/mkw + piana, listewki, wkręty no i robocizna. 
> Nakierujcie mnie proszę na dobrą metodę ocieplenia w rozsądnej cenie  nie mówię, ze wspomniane 50zł to duzo ale przy moich (z tego co pamiętam) ponad 300 metrach dachu to już są duże sumy.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Mam styro między krokwiami i wełnę na stelażu, na to płyta g-k. Polecam.

----------


## MD.

Ja mam pianę na dachu i po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym uważam, że super sprawa.

----------


## PrzemasG

> Ja mam pianę na dachu i po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym uważam, że super sprawa.


Dlaczego uważasz, że masz super? Ile masz tej piany? I czy dając tyle samo wełny ze szczelną izolacją od dołu miałbyś gorzej?
Bo tu chodzi o koszty... Bo jeśli jest tak samo jak przy wełnie przy dokładnym poklejeniu szczelin w membranie dachowej paroprzepuszczalnej od góry i dokładnym zaizolowaniu paroszczelnym od dołu, to nie widzę sensu przepłacać za piankę.

Pozdrawam

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dlaczego uważasz, że masz super? Ile masz tej piany? I czy dając tyle samo wełny ze szczelną izolacją od dołu miałbyś gorzej?
> Bo tu chodzi o koszty... Bo jeśli jest tak samo jak przy wełnie przy dokładnym poklejeniu szczelin w membranie dachowej paroprzepuszczalnej od góry i dokładnym zaizolowaniu paroszczelnym od dołu, to nie widzę sensu przepłacać za piankę.
> 
> Pozdrawam


Zbudowałeś już dom czy dopiero zaczynasz? (mało postów masz na forum).
Bo wiesz, Ci co zbudowali bardzo cenią sobie technologię wybaczające niedokładność tudzież lenistwo wykonawców.
Z tym szczelnym poklejeniem membrany i perfekcyjnym ułożeniem wełny i szczelnym ułożeniem paroizolacji to jak z Yeti. Wszyscy o tym mówią, ale nikt jeszcze nie widział :-/

Na etapie budowy chodzi o koszty. Zgoda.

Jak zamieszkasz to chodzi także i komfort. Gdy pod któryms kawałkiem dachu Ci "ciągnie" zimnem bo jakiemuś misiu się nie chciało, to wtedy se plujesz w brode że nie wybrałeś droższej ale wybaczającej technologii.

Tak. Da się zrobić wełna bardzo dobrze. Ale że się da, nie znaczy że zawsze tak jest  ::-(:

----------


## MD.

> Dlaczego uważasz, że masz super? Ile masz tej piany? I czy dając tyle samo wełny ze szczelną izolacją od dołu miałbyś gorzej?
> Bo tu chodzi o koszty... Bo jeśli jest tak samo jak przy wełnie przy dokładnym poklejeniu szczelin w membranie dachowej paroprzepuszczalnej od góry i dokładnym zaizolowaniu paroszczelnym od dołu, to nie widzę sensu przepłacać za piankę.
> 
> Pozdrawam


W moim przypadku mam bardzo skomplikowany dach. Nie było żadnej szansy, żeby jakakolwiek ekipa ociepliła mi dach idealnie. Piana wypełniła każdy zakamarek. Za 25 cm piany zapłaciłem 58 zł/m2 brutto. Wątpię aby wełna z ułożeniem dużo taniej mnie wyszła.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Z tego co pamiętam to u mnie wyszło 35 zł za m2  robocizny plus koszt materiału.
więc cena piany jest dobra.

----------


## kerad85

Jak wygląda sprawa wygłuszania przy zastosowaniu pianki? Nigdzie nie znalazłem żadnych papierów i w końcu wybrałem wełnę ...

----------


## kajloren

> Jak wygląda sprawa wygłuszania przy zastosowaniu pianki?


Wygłusza super. Kuzyn dom nie dawno wybudował ( 3 lata temu). Dach przykryty blachodachówką, membrana, 20 cm pianki. W czasie deszczu nic nie słychać, jak np u ojca na poddaszu, w domu krytym również blachą i ocieplonym dachu wełną. W zimie dużo cieplej przy mniejszych nakładach na ogrzewanie (ekogroszek), w lecie natomiast, przy upałach nigdy nie ma gorąca - jest po prostu ciepło jak w lecie, ale upału nie odczuwa się. Ja też teraz buduję i już zdecydowałem się na pianę.

----------


## Tomaszs131

20 cm pianki na ocieplenie dachu to dużo za mało.
Pochodzę z Gorlic, wychowałem się w tym mieście.  Pamiętam dobrze jak mroźne potrafią być zimy w beskidzie sądeckim.

----------


## cezary.pl

> Wygłusza super. Kuzyn dom nie dawno wybudował ( 3 lata temu). Dach przykryty blachodachówką, membrana, 20 cm pianki. W czasie deszczu nic nie słychać, jak np u ojca na poddaszu, w domu krytym również blachą i ocieplonym dachu wełną. W zimie dużo cieplej przy mniejszych nakładach na ogrzewanie (ekogroszek), w lecie natomiast, przy upałach nigdy nie ma gorąca - jest po prostu ciepło jak w lecie, ale upału nie odczuwa się. Ja też teraz buduję i już zdecydowałem się na pianę.


A gdzie patriotyzm lokalny. :smile: 
Masz w swoim mieście producenta płyt PIR i takie lepiej zastosować nakrokwiowo. Dwa razy cieplej za te same pieniądze.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## karster

> płyt PIR i takie lepiej zastosować nakrokwiowo. Dwa razy cieplej za te same pieniądze.


A skąd taka cena? Ja dziś dostałem ofertę na ocieplanie pianą fundamentów 10cm PIR z 8%vat za 86zł/mkw a strop za 30cm piany PUR 70zł/mkw - płyty jak dostałem ofertę to były jeszcze droższe.

----------


## cezary.pl

> A skąd taka cena? Ja dziś dostałem ofertę na ocieplanie pianą fundamentów 10cm PIR z 8%vat za 86zł/mkw a strop za 30cm piany PUR 70zł/mkw - płyty jak dostałem ofertę to były jeszcze droższe.


A ja dostałem ofertę na płytę w aluminium gr 120mm za 45,- zł netto o lambdzie 0.023. Powłoka foli aluminiowej jest naprawdę gazoszczelna.
Dowiedz się jaka lambda ocieplenia jest w Twojej ofercie i dopiero przelicz na złotówki.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## wujekbaniu

Witam, wertuje temat i widziałem że ktoś pisał o gorstal. (chcialem kupić thermano ale nie mają grubszych płyt niż 12cm i są drozsze).
Mam pytanie, czy ten gorstal jest jakosciowo ok?

----------


## cezary.pl

> Witam, wertuje temat i widziałem że ktoś pisał o gorstal. (chcialem kupić thermano ale nie mają grubszych płyt niż 12cm i są drozsze).
> Mam pytanie, czy ten gorstal jest jakosciowo ok?


To spora fabryka, więc nie stać ich na utratę dobrego imienia.

----------


## Grzes_

Witam,
Czy ktos moze sie wypowiedziec na temat hiszpanskiej pianki OK Synthesia? Mam oferty w tej samej cenie na Crossin i Synthesia co byście wybrali?

----------


## Tom1000k

Nie daj się nabrać na zagraniczne wynalazki, bierz Polychem lub Purinova,

----------


## Favor

> Nie daj się nabrać na zagraniczne wynalazki, bierz Polychem lub Purinova,


W części się zgodzę odnośnie zagranicznych pian, natomiast Crossin to Polski produkt i Polychem czy Purinova zostawia mocno w tyle...

----------


## Tom1000k

“Grupa PCC jest centralnie zarządzana przez niemiecką firmę PCC SE”
Jakościowo może być dobra, ale z tym daleko w tyle to bym nie przesadzał. No i nie wygląda na polski...

----------


## Favor

Sama kwestia gwarancji na wykonanie izolacji to już jest przepaść wg. mnie, nie wchodząc nawet jeszcze w kwestie parametrów  :wink:

----------


## Tom1000k

Ktoś tu widzę chce komuś wcisnąć kit, ewentualnie naiwnych szuka. Parametry są te same, otwarta komórka λ=0,036

----------


## Favor

Patrząc na samą lambdę to i wełny wystarczy 20 cm na poddaszu, prawda?  :wiggle:  
W wolnej chwili poczytaj i porównaj nasiąkliwość, klasę palności czy wspomnianą gwarancję na wykonanie, której nie dostaniesz ani od Polychemu bądź Purinovy....
Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## Tom1000k

> Patrząc na samą lambdę to i wełny wystarczy 20 cm na poddaszu, prawda?  
> W wolnej chwili poczytaj i porównaj nasiąkliwość, klasę palności czy wspomnianą gwarancję na wykonanie, której nie dostaniesz ani od Polychemu bądź Purinovy....
> Pozdrawiam


Coś próbujesz udowodnić a tak naprawdę nie wiesz nic!

W kolejności:  Twój Crossin, Polychem, Purinova:

współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła  λ =....... 0,037,....... 0,038,......... 0,035  Crossin nie przoduje

krótkotrwała nasiąkliwość wodą  0,85 ,.....0,14-22,.......≤ 0,17 kg/m2 Crossin - porażka

współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej, μ 3,....3-4,....≤ 5,47 

klasa reakcji na ogień  F..... F......F

Pokaż mi w którym miejscu Crossin  zostawia mocno w tyle Polychem czy Purinovą

Jeżeli chodzi o gwarancję na wykonanie to daje ją wykonawca a nie producent pianki.Jak wykonawca spartoli to producent systemu nie bierze tego na siebie, w jakim świecie ty żyjesz? A gwarancję na system Polychem czy Purinova dają nie gorszą niż Crossin łaski nie robią. Poza tym pianka się nie psuje. Jak jest przetwarzana we właściwy sposób to nie ma mowy o reklamacji materiału. Najczęstsze reklamacje wynikają z błędów wykonawczych.

----------


## Favor

Kolego chyba słabo w temacie jesteś, dlatego zerknij niżej na DWU Crossina z *klasą palności E* :wink:  

Lambda różniąca się o 0,001 - to żadna różnica
Kolejno nasiąkliwość Purexu 0808 to *min 12 kg*, a mają w ofercie również pianę jak dobrze pamiętam +20  :jaw drop: 
Następnie Purinowa przy niecałych 10 kg...
Sumując różnica sam chyba przyznasz ogromna ..., a wszystko oficjalnie dostępne na stronach producentów, więc zanim napiszesz - poczytaj   

Jeżeli chodzi o gwarancję to w przypadku Crossinu jest to kolego gwarancja nie tylko wykonawcy ale głównie producenta, a dlaczego? Crossina nie dostanie każda firma, tylko autoryzowani wykonawcy, którzy zajmują się tym profesjonalnie/systematycznie itd. 
Wnioski są proste, jeżeli producent jest pewny firmy której sprzedaje i jej wykonania to również może gwarantować wykonane prace i w przypadku Crossina właśnie tak jest. 

Miłego  :wink:

----------


## Tom1000k

> Kolego chyba słabo w temacie jesteś, dlatego zerknij niżej na DWU Crossina z *klasą palności E*


Kolego, dane wziąłem ze strony

http://crossin-spray.pcc.eu/produkty...sin-attic-soft
Jeżeli inaczej podają w specyfikacji to znaczy że gdzieś naciągają, poza tym przeoczyłem że PUREX NG 0808 NF-B2 ma klasę palności *E* zresztą to jest szczegół, bo E czy F pali się równie ładnie jak już dojdzie do pożaru.




> Lambda różniąca się o 0,001 - to żadna różnica


Tutaj zgoda, ale "żadna różnica"  to nie jest "zostawianie kogoś daleko z tyłu", nie sądzisz?



> Kolejno nasiąkliwość Purexu 0808 to *min 12 kg*, a mają w ofercie również pianę jak dobrze pamiętam +20 
> Następnie Purinowa przy niecałych 10 kg...


Zapewniam cię, że Crossin pociągnie tyle samo a jak nie to niewiele mniej, to otwarta komórka, więc za dużo nie da się tu zdziałać.




> Sumując różnica sam chyba przyznasz ogromna ..., a wszystko oficjalnie dostępne na stronach producentów, więc zanim napiszesz - poczytaj


No właśnie różnica nie jest ogromna a na pewno nie na korzyść Crossina
Podałem dane producentów. Czytaj ze zrozumieniem



> Jeżeli chodzi o gwarancję to w przypadku Crossinu jest to kolego gwarancja nie tylko wykonawcy ale głównie producenta, a dlaczego? Crossina nie dostanie każda firma, tylko autoryzowani wykonawcy, którzy zajmują się tym profesjonalnie/systematycznie itd. 
> Wnioski są proste, jeżeli producent jest pewny firmy której sprzedaje i jej wykonania to również może gwarantować wykonane prace i w przypadku Crossina właśnie tak jest.


Dobra dobra, taką marketingową gadkę szmatkę zachowaj dla klientów. Wiem jak jest w praktyce.
Ps. Handlujesz tym?

Nie chodzi tu żeby wykazać, która pianka jest lepsza, bo w otwartej komórce nie ma już dużego pola do udoskonaleń i producenci więcej już nie pofikają. Jak widać po parametrach są to produkty podobne, różnią je drobne szczegóły które nie mają wpływu na całokształt ocieplenia. Dlatego nie ma sensu przepłacać za np amerykańca. 





> Miłego


Wysokiej sprzedaży życzę;]

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Z góry zanaczam, że nie jestem obiektywny. Moja firma jest AW Crossin. Ponieważ nie chcę naruszać zasad forum spróbuję skłonić tylko do ćwiczenia intelektualnego. Faktem jest (i bardzo dobrze), że jesteśmy świadkami "wyścigu zbrojeń" zwłaszcza pomiędzy rozwijającymi się w spektakularny sposób produktami polskich firm. Na to wszystko, w tym sezonie nałożyło się duże zamieszanie na rynku z przyczyny ogólnoświatowego ograniczenia podaży jednego z podstawowych składników pianek. Oprócz znacznego wzrostu kosztów surowców ciągłość zaopatrzenia też czasem jest zachwiana.
Forumowiczom którzy nie mają, bo nie muszą, pojęcia o skali wielkości PCC polecam zapoznanie się z jej możliwościami synergii 
Pozostawiam do rozważenia który z podmiotów , w obecnej sytuacji ma mocniejszą pozycję w zakresie utrzymania ciągłości dostaw wysokiej i jednorodnej jakości składników do systemów?
Publikowanie danych (błędnie odczytywane deklarowne lambdy i inne parametry w kontekście różnych metod badawczych) z różnych, czasem przestarzałych lub niespełniających wymogów dokumentów różnych producentów jest, delikatnie ujmując, nieporozumieniem. Zdarza się również, że nawet DWU jest podawana błędnie lub niechlujnie. Poza tym bywa, że w rzeczywistości pianka która ma obiecujące parametry w DWU, okazuje się mieć jako produkt strukturę sera szwajcarskiego z dużymi problemami przylegania międzywarstwowego.
I na sam koniec: wybór systemu jest bardzo istotny ale to jeden z elementów które składają się na dobrą, kompleksowo postrzeganą izolację. Jakość sprzętu, fachowość i doświadczenie aplikatorów, analiza wstępna i wiele innych tzw. myków to równie ważne warunki dobrej, skutecznej i trwałej izolacji.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## mat3006

> Nie chodzi tu żeby wykazać, która pianka jest lepsza, bo w otwartej komórce nie ma już dużego pola do udoskonaleń i producenci więcej już nie pofikają. Jak widać po parametrach są to produkty podobne, różnią je drobne szczegóły które nie mają wpływu na całokształt ocieplenia. Dlatego nie ma sensu przepłacać za np amerykańca. 
> 
> Wysokiej sprzedaży życzę;]


Co do wniosku końcowego to zgadzam się w 100% ale jeżeli chodzi o rozwój jakościowy pianek OK (zwłaszcza polskich) to dopiero się nakręca.

----------


## matiEX

Mam pewien dylemat. Chciałbym ocieplić poddasze użytkowe, gdzie nie mam możliwości ocieplenia domu od zewnątrz styro (kwestia budowy domu w granicy, sąsiadów itd.). Ścianki są bardzo cienkie i niezbyt dobrze wykonane, tzn. fugi są niezbyt szczelne i czasami przy mocniejszej ulewie ściana lubi sobie zaciekać. Pytanie teraz czy na te ściany dać od razu pianę Z-K i nie przejmować się tymi fugami czy najpierw wykleić ścianę klejem z np. szkłem wodnym czy coś w tym rodzaju i dać pianę O-K? Dodam,  że wentylacja będzie mechaniczna.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Mam pewien dylemat. Chciałbym ocieplić poddasze użytkowe, gdzie nie mam możliwości ocieplenia domu od zewnątrz styro (kwestia budowy domu w granicy, sąsiadów itd.). Ścianki są bardzo cienkie i niezbyt dobrze wykonane, tzn. fugi są niezbyt szczelne i czasami przy mocniejszej ulewie ściana lubi sobie zaciekać. Pytanie teraz czy na te ściany dać od razu pianę Z-K i nie przejmować się tymi fugami czy najpierw wykleić ścianę klejem z np. szkłem wodnym czy coś w tym rodzaju i dać pianę O-K? Dodam,  że wentylacja będzie mechaniczna.


Czyli jak rozumiem pozostaje izolacja od wewnątrz i nie masz na myśli jedynie konstrukcji dachu ale i ścian? Na ściany są np.specjalne płyty izolacyjne z paroizolacją w standardzie.

----------


## matiEX

Na dachu, za względu że jest dość nisko ok. 2,2m i krokwie mają tylko 12cm założyłem zewnętrzne płyty PIR na pełne deskowanie. Na ściany chciałem pianę ze względu na to, że nie są one proste, dom jest "zagięty" w połowie (tak prowadzi działka) a dom w zabudowie zwartej.

----------


## matiEX

To Panowie, pomożecie, doradzacie co zrobić? Mam trochę nóż na gardle, zima za pasem, dziecko w drodze a poradzić coś muszę. Nie chciałbym pózniej pluć sobie w brodę że zrobiłem coś dokładnie odwrotnie niż powinno być.

----------


## Karolewskiej

Jak wielu kolegow na poprzednich stronach ,przewertowalem caly watek i mam wiecej znakow zapytania niz odpowiedzi.

Nie jestem specem więc zeby jakiegos nazewnictwa nie pokrecic, wstawiam fotke sytuacji u mnie na budowie. Tak wyglada obecnie dach, na nim dachowka ceramiczna, bez deskowania.



Poddasze jest uzytkowe. Wedlug umowy mam miec poddasze ocieplone welna lambda 0,039 gr 20 (15+5cm)

Dodatkowo sufit miedzy pietrem a poddaszem ma byc ocieplony welna 0,039 o grubosci 29cm. 

Teraz wykonawca zaproponowal mi zamiane welny na pianke i likwidacje ocieplenia miedzy pietrem, a poddaszem (tez widac to miejsce na zdjeciu). Proponuje piankę PCC Prodex.

1. Powiedzcie jaka pianke powiniennem zastosowac i jakiej grubosci? miedzy krokwiami jest chyba ok 20cm miejsca. Czy na taka warstwe pianki dawac cos jeszcze zanim przykryje plytami?
2. Czy warto czyms zaizolowac ta podloge miedzy poddaszem, a pietrem? Boje sie, ze jak niczym nie zaizoluje, to cieplo z pokoi bedzie mi uciekalo na poddasze i bedzie mi rachunek za gaz wariacko rosl  :smile:  Dodatkowo chodzi o akustyke, zeby mniej slyszec chodzenie po poddaszu.

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
do Karolewskiej: Skąd Kolega bo w opisie nic na ten temat? Dobry układ izolacji powinien być z grubsza taki:  na połaci 22-25cm pianki z dokładną eliminacją lub redukcją mostków a na stropik jętkowy 12-15cm jako bariera powietrzna i "tłumik". Pianka oczywiście OK a Crossin (PCC) to dobry wybór.  Co do odgłosów chodzenia to izolacja jedno a właściwy montaż drugie (taśmy akustyczne itp.)
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## karster

Pytałem w innym temacie ale bez większej odpowiedzi. Wykonawca proponuje na pełne deskowanie dać membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną zamiast papy a wówczas piankę prosto na deskowanie/ więźbę bez żadnych szczelin wentylacyjnych. Mi to ogólnie sie podoba dużo bardziej niz dawanie na krokwie pierwszej warstwy membrany, potem dylatacja z kontrłaty (ew łaty) wzdłuż krokwi a dopiero potem deskowanie i papa. Które rozwiązanie jest lepsze? 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## miloszenko

> Pytałem w innym temacie ale bez większej odpowiedzi. Wykonawca proponuje na pełne deskowanie dać membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną zamiast papy a wówczas piankę prosto na deskowanie/ więźbę bez żadnych szczelin wentylacyjnych. Mi to ogólnie sie podoba dużo bardziej niz dawanie na krokwie pierwszej warstwy membrany, potem dylatacja z kontrłaty (ew łaty) wzdłuż krokwi a dopiero potem deskowanie i papa. Które rozwiązanie jest lepsze? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ja mam pianę bezpośrednio na deskowanie, wszyscy mi wróżyli katastrofę, a ta piana ani się odkleić nie chce, ani nie pęka, na strychu zimą 14-15 stopni.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ile czasu minęło od natrysku i czy na deskowaniu masz położoną papę?

----------


## jammo

> Ja mam pianę bezpośrednio na deskowanie, wszyscy mi wróżyli katastrofę, a ta piana ani się odkleić nie chce, ani nie pęka, na strychu zimą 14-15 stopni.


Wszystko zależy co się ma na myśli pod pojęciem deskowania , czyli z czego jest ono wykonane. Jeżeli z deski naturalnej  to jeszcze ok, ale w przypadku płyty OSB nie byłbym już taki pewny, czy można położyć na to bezpośrednio pianę, gdyż ona bardzo słabo przepuszcza powietrze .

----------


## Karolewskiej

> Witam,
> do Karolewskiej: Skąd Kolega bo w opisie nic na ten temat? Dobry układ izolacji powinien być z grubsza taki:  na połaci 22-25cm pianki z dokładną eliminacją lub redukcją mostków a na stropik jętkowy 12-15cm jako bariera powietrzna i "tłumik". Pianka oczywiście OK a Crossin (PCC) to dobry wybór.  Co do odgłosów chodzenia to izolacja jedno a właściwy montaż drugie (taśmy akustyczne itp.)
> Pozdrav
> SM


Okolice Warszawy  :smile: 

Masz na myśli natrysk pianki 12-15cm na stropik jętkowy?

Kolega Tomek w sąsiednim wątku, poopisywał mi trochę o tej izolacji i stanelo na takim planie:

1. pianka przelana nad lica krokwii
2. warstwa welny
3. folia paroszczelna
4. plyta

Podłoge na poddaszu wypelnilbym najchetniej welna, ale nieco tansza. Ewentualnie wykonawca proponuje mi tez tam natrysk z piany zrobic... Co ty na to?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Okolice Warszawy 
> 
> Masz na myśli natrysk pianki 12-15cm na stropik jętkowy?
> 
> Kolega Tomek w sąsiednim wątku, poopisywał mi trochę o tej izolacji i stanelo na takim planie:
> 
> 1. pianka przelana nad lica krokwii
> 2. warstwa welny
> 3. folia paroszczelna
> ...


Tak dla uściślenia, piankę natrysnąłbym na skosy do wysokości kalenicy (przestrzeń strychu). Tylko tam, kolejny natrysk piany na stropik jętkowy nie ma sensu. Nie potrzebnie zwiększa koszt inwestycji.

----------


## Karolewskiej

> Tak dla uściślenia, piankę natrysnąłbym na skosy do wysokości kalenicy (przestrzeń strychu). Tylko tam, kolejny natrysk piany na stropik jętkowy nie ma sensu. Nie potrzebnie zwiększa koszt inwestycji.


Ok, teraz załapałem.

Zdecydowałem też, że na podłoge nie ma sensu podbijac kosztow pianką i będzie taka tansza welna.

----------


## miloszenko

> Wszystko zależy co się ma na myśli pod pojęciem deskowania , czyli z czego jest ono wykonane. Jeżeli z deski naturalnej  to jeszcze ok, ale w przypadku płyty OSB nie byłbym już taki pewny, czy można położyć na to bezpośrednio pianę, gdyż ona bardzo słabo przepuszcza powietrze .


Deski naturalne.

----------


## mat3006

> Tak dla uściślenia, piankę natrysnąłbym na skosy do wysokości kalenicy (przestrzeń strychu). Tylko tam, kolejny natrysk piany na stropik jętkowy nie ma sensu. Nie potrzebnie zwiększa koszt inwestycji.


Nie do końca. A nawet bardziej bo informacja jest zła. W przypadku znacznej kubatury stryszku powyżej stropiku jętkowego, wskazane jest zastosowanie bariery powietrznej na poziomie stropiku. Taki status pianka OK ma już przy grubości 3,5 cala. Wiem że zaraz będzie polecana wełna do tego ale ona *nie stanowi takiej bariery* (tym bardziej że słusznie polecane są deski). Dodatkowym bonusem, przy wykonaniu WM z lokalizacją centrali na stryszku  jest doskonałe wyciszenie. 
Zmierzam do tego, że nie ma bardzo uniwersalnych zasad. Każdy przypadek trzeba przeanalizować uwzględniając jego specyfikę. Najlepiej powierzyć to fachowcowi. Prawdziwemu  :smile:  
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## mat3006

> Ok, teraz załapałem.
> 
> Zdecydowałem też, że na podłoge nie ma sensu podbijac kosztow pianką i będzie taka tansza welna.


To prawda, że wata jest tańsza. Prawda jest również taka, że przy tego rodzaju przegrodzie pożądana jest funkcja bariery powietrznej. Wata nie ma takich właściwości a pianka tak.
Pozdrav
SM
BTW: Przyjrzałem się załączonemu zdjęciu poddasza i widzę tam wiele rzeczy do uzgodnień w zakresie prawidłowej termoizolacji.

----------


## Karolewskiej

> BTW: Przyjrzałem się załączonemu zdjęciu poddasza i widzę tam wiele rzeczy do uzgodnień w zakresie prawidłowej termoizolacji.


Będę bardzo wdzięczny jeśli się podzielisz swoimi uwagami. Ewentualnie może nakierujesz mnie do kogoś kto mógłby mnie wspomoc przy takich ustaleniach z wykonawcą.

*UZUPEŁNIENIE*

Może dodam informację, co mam jeszcze z izolacji w budynku i o samym budynku.

1. Będzie rekuperacja
2. na scianach zewnetrznych jest 20cm styropianu grafitowego 0,033
3. Okna Drutex Energy
4. Posadzki parter 15cm srytopian 0,038
5. Posadzki pietro 6cm styropianu 0,038

Nie wiem czy jeszcze jakies informacje sa potrzebne.

----------


## Karolewskiej

Jeszcze dopytam o inna konfiguracje  :smile: 

Zamiast tego:

1. pianka przelana nad lica krokwii (20cm)
2. warstwa welny (10cm)
3. folia paroszczelna
4. plyta

Może zamiast powyzszego, zrobic tak:

1. Piana 25 lub 30cm
2. folia
3. plyty GK

?




> to nie tak. Od spodu zrobiłem na dachu płaskim, między krokwiami. . Natomiast z zewnątrz zrobilem na kopułach. Pianki się nie pokrywają.
> 
> Od wewnątrz OK , ile, hm jakieś 25cm.


Czy moglbys sie podzielic wrazeniami i spostrzezeniami po 1 czy 2 latach "uzytkowania"?  :smile:  Jak bys teraz robil to bys cos zrobil inaczej w tej kwestii? Czy ta warstwa 25cm jest u Ciebie wystarczajaca?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Będę bardzo wdzięczny jeśli się podzielisz swoimi uwagami. Ewentualnie może nakierujesz mnie do kogoś kto mógłby mnie wspomoc przy takich ustaleniach z wykonawcą.
> 
> *UZUPEŁNIENIE*
> 
> Może dodam informację, co mam jeszcze z izolacji w budynku i o samym budynku.
> 
> 1. Będzie rekuperacja
> 2. na scianach zewnetrznych jest 20cm styropianu grafitowego 0,033
> 3. Okna Drutex Energy
> ...


Zleć audyt OZC w dwóch wariantach ocieplenia. Uzyskasz informacje na temat strat przez poszczególne przegrody oraz orientacyjne koszty ogrzewania.
Przekalkulujesz sobie co Ci sie bardziej opłaci.

----------


## Karolewskiej

> Zleć audyt OZC w dwóch wariantach ocieplenia. Uzyskasz informacje na temat strat przez poszczególne przegrody oraz orientacyjne koszty ogrzewania.
> Przekalkulujesz sobie co Ci sie bardziej opłaci.


Tomku, podpowiedz gdzie szukac tego audytu.

Moze ktos mi poleci kogos do takiego audytu w woj. mazowieckim?

PS: Jak duzy moze to byc koszt?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Koszt rzędu 300-350 zł. Na forum jest pare osób, które się tym zwaodowo zajmują. Poszukaj wśród płatnych profili. Gdzieś na forum jest ich zestawienie.

----------


## Karolewskiej

> Koszt rzędu 300-350 zł. Na forum jest pare osób, które się tym zwaodowo zajmują. Poszukaj wśród płatnych profili. Gdzieś na forum jest ich zestawienie.


Kolejny raz dziekuje za pomoc. Juz sie kontaktuje z taka osoba  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Kolejny raz dziekuje za pomoc. Juz sie kontaktuje z taka osoba


Spróbuję zgadnąć... Zapewne z audytu wyjdzie, że wata z nalepką 0,033 jest najlepszym wyborem. A życie (czyli praktyka) swoje. No chyba, że zaczęto stosować wreszcie ,jako podstawową, lambdę zredukowaną.  
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## PrzemasG

> Spróbuję zgadnąć... Zapewne z audytu wyjdzie, że wata z nalepką 0,033 jest najlepszym wyborem. A życie (czyli praktyka) swoje. No chyba, że zaczęto stosować wreszcie ,jako podstawową, lambdę zredukowaną.  
> Pozdrav
> SM


Cześć

Możesz rozwinąć temat z tą lambdą zredukowaną? Też zastanawiam się właśnie nad metodą ocieplenia poddasza i cenne są dla mnie wszelkie informacje...

Przemek

----------


## Tomek W

> ... No chyba, że zaczęto stosować wreszcie ,jako podstawową, lambdę zredukowaną.  
> SM


No, kolego masz szansę wyjaśnić Swoje teorie o "lambdzie zredukowanej"  :big grin: 

Istniej norma PN EN ISO 10456 podająca procedurę określania deklarowanych i obliczeniowych wartości cieplnych materiałów budowlanych.
Konwersje współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła przeprowadza się z uwagi na temperaturę, wilgotność i starzenie. Dane do tych obliczeń można przyjąć z tabeli, którą zamieszczam poniżej. Jak widać zawartość wilgoci w natryśniętej piance poliuretanowej o gęstości 30 - 50 kg/m3 jest taka sama jak dla wełny mineralnej. 
Nie ma danych dla pianek o mniejszych gęstościach, więc warto zwrócić się do producenta o dokładne dane.

----------


## PrzemasG

Załącznik jest bardzo mały i nieczytelny. Czy możesz zamieścić bardziej czytelny?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## marcinwlkp2014

Witam. Chcialbym zapytac czy ktos juz ma taka piane? Synthesia nr /poliuretan-spray-s-3032/ -piana jest ok , spieniana woda, gesta i ma 0,034 W/mk. Jakies opinie?

----------


## karster

Oo, pierwsza pianka ok, ktora ma lambde na poziomie wełny  :smile:  chociaż wełny już mają nizsze.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Slawko123

ciekawe jak to aplukują 


> PoliuretanSpray S-3032E spieniany jest wodą, posiada CE, i *może być aplikowany od 1 do 4 cm w jednej warstwie*. Kolejne warstwy można nakładać już po 5-10 minutach!"


standardowo nakładaja w jednej wartswie 20-25cm

----------


## Wojtek_Malicki

Bo to nie jest pianka otwarto-komórkowa. U nas w Polsce niewiele osób decyduje się na komórki zamknięte chociaż popularność rekuperacji cały czas rośnie.

A poza tym lambda to nie wszystko, najważniejszy jest współczynnik U dla całego dachu, a nie dla kawałka.

----------


## Slawko123

> Bo to nie jest pianka otwarto-komórkowa. U nas w Polsce niewiele osób decyduje się na komórki zamknięte chociaż popularność rekuperacji cały czas rośnie.


 dziwne 


> *Nowy system otwartokomórkowy* wprowadzony na rynek w Polsce w sierpniu 2016 roku.

----------


## karpiczek

Czy na typowy strych w przypadku blachodachówki taka pianka będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem? Jak wygląda kwestia okresu jej swoistej eksploatacji?

----------


## Cichy_83

Witam,
Jestem na etapie ocieplania dachu no i klasyczny dylemat pianka vs wełna. Postanowiłem sobie policzyć U przegrody dla obu materiałów, ale robię to na wyczucie - czy ktoś może rzucić okiem:
http://www.tinypic.pl/n3r3mq5avro2

----------


## guf

> He he.. to wygląda, że z dokładnością to u nich "średnio"  Wygląda, że trochę mało wprawy.
> 
> Co do zapytania to wcale nie jest pozbawione sensu. System hybrydowy: piankaOK między krokwie i poniżej płyty PIR w otulinie alu (dla zabezpieczenia paroizolacja), poniżej profile CD (miejsce na instalację elektryczną) i płyty g/k (najlepiej 2xGKF) to system IDEALNY! Zwłaszcza tam gdzie jest chudo z wysokością a krokwie są niskie to można posłużyć się płytami PIR zintegrowanymi z okładziną.


Witam Szczesliwego N. Roku Watek paruletni a jakże dla mnie aktualny. Kupilem dom w ktorym izolacja poddasza pozostaje do mojej dyspozycji. Dom budowany etapami stal pare lat pusty, mniemam iz więźba dachowa jest wysezonowana i przeschnieta, pokrycie tradycyjene-pelne deskowanie, papa i dachowka ceramiczna. Krokwie ok 17 cm.Dach dwuspadzisty z jedna lukarna w lazience i po jednym oknie na skosie w kazdym z 4 sypialni. Wsrod mnostwa dylematow poddasze ma swoje zaszczytne miejsce i dzieki Wam niektore niejasnosci ujrzaly swiatlo dzienne Welnie dziekuje. Nie sadze ze jest to beznadzieja..ale dziekuje. Pianki sa dosc fascynujace, intuicja(haha) mi podpowiada zeby odrzucic ZK, pomimo kilku argumentów Planuje wiec OK okolo 30 cm z zachowaniem szczeliny dylatacyjnej tak dla pewnosci cyrkulacji. Szczeline ta zamierzam utworzyc poprzez osznurkowanie miedzy krokwiami na wysokosci3-4 cm od deskowania po czym nalozeniu na te sznurki miedzy krokwiami ale tez owijajac sama krokiew membrany paro przepuszczalnej oczywiscie przymocowanej tackerem. Na to przychodzi daj Bog dobra ekipa i strzela pianka do wysokosci krokwi i jeszcze 10 cm pod. Na to dobra folia paroizolacyjna(aktywna??) Stelaz i wzmocniony GK. Pytanie czy dobrze to kombinuje oraz czy przerwa dylatacyjne nie bedzie jednak degradowala wlasciwosci pianki i to jeszcze nabitej na membrane. Dalej, czy folia paroizolacyjna alu czy aktywna?? Dalej,czy jechac z pianka do samej kalenicy, choc nie zalezy mi na cieplym stryszku czy tylko skosy i na sufit, ktory od gory jetek mysle zadeskowac a od dolu strzelic piana(20, 30 cm??) tworzac spojnosc ze skosami. No i ostatecznie, przepraszam jesli debilne pytanie czy stelaż pod GK mozna regulowac z wysokoscia co by mi sie ta piana pomiescila szczegolnie na suficie. Planuje tez rekuperacje. Aaa no i z ciekawosci, czy pianka wraz zwiekiem traci swoje walory izolacyjne 

Metoda ktora przedstawil mat jest ciekawa. czyli do wysokosci krokwi piana OK z przerwa wentylacyjna u mnie a potem na to plyty pir laminowane alu moze 10 cm. moze mozna by sie pokusic o odrzucenie stelarzu i GK a na plyty pir bezposrednio siatka i klej i wykonczenie skosow i sufitu mamy gotowe.

Mat jestem swierzak ale forum czytam juz od jakiegos czasu. czy oby przypadkiem nie pracowales kiedys na zagranicznych pianach ico cie skusilo na rodzimy rynek??
pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Pracowałem kiedyś na ICY, to fakt. W którymś z postów już pisałem, że tempo rozwoju polskich systemów (przez analogię do ponad 25 lat temu kiedy wchodził ETICS i w jakim tempie Polacy dogonili i przegonili wiele systemów z Zachodu) jest tak wysokie, że już dziś nie ma mocnych argumentów do obrony importowanych. Oprócz marketingowego blichtru i rzeczywiście dłuższej tradycji jeżeli porównamy obiektywnie to nie ma czym uzasadnić przewag. Jeżeli chce się być w zgodzie ze sobą i prawdą. 
Co do meritum pytania to trzeba najpierw zapytać o:
1. system wentylacji i wynikające z niego praktyczne parcie pary wodnej w najbardziej naturalnym dla niej kierunku czyli do góry.
2. czy wykonana szczelina wentylacyjna będzie miała możliwość działania przez co rozumiem zaistnienie cyrkulacji o wystarczającej intensywności dla całej połaci. Trzeba wziąć pod uwagę nie tylko wysokość szczeliny (nie jest wcale oczywista), wlot i wylot ale również utrudnienia przepływu z powodu trzonów wentylacyjnych i kominowych, okien dachowych, koszy i lukarn.
Zdecydowanie, odpowiedź na punkt 1 jest kluczowa.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## guf

Hej
O Jezusicku swiezak przez "RZ" napisalem az w oczy kole.
Musi byc demencja wieku sredniego, przepraszam.
Mat pamietam Icy i nawet kiedys Cie wysledzilem ale ze daleko to znalazlem przedstawicielstwo w Toruniu. A teraz ola Boga trza szukać na nowo bo rzeczywiscie nasi rodacy w piance nie gorsi.
Co do systemu wentylacji to mechaniczna z reku. Jeszcze jestem zielony w tym temacie ale centrala na stryszku i rury niestety rozprowadzone tylko na pokoje na poddaszu jako ze dom juz czesciowo zrobiony i chyba nie da rady zaprojektowac tego na dol.
Oczywiscie nad szczelina i cyrkulacja tak jak mowisz trzeba bedzie mocno poglowkowac ale wracajac do meritum to pytanie czy piankowac miedzy krokwie i później jeszcze z 10 cm na nie czy moze zastosowac taka hybryde o ktorej wspominales puanka+plyty pir zawiniete w alu i daj Bog zeby tego rusztu nie robic bo mnie to przeraza.
W Anglii na przyklad walą plyty pir miedzy krokwie pozniej płyty  jeszcze na krokwie i uwaga... na to bezpośrednio kartongipsy przykrecone do plyt. Wiadomo troche inny klimat ale stelaza tu nie zaznasz

----------


## guf

Swoją droga to z ciekawosci ile teraz srednio kosztuje  natrysk 25-30 cm piany OK dobrego polskiego producenta, bo jak ten watek sie zaczynal to chyba nawet 80-100 zl za m2

----------


## stratus84

> Swoją droga to z ciekawosci ile teraz srednio kosztuje  natrysk 25-30 cm piany OK dobrego polskiego producenta, bo jak ten watek sie zaczynal to chyba nawet 80-100 zl za m2


Na ten moment z tego co się orientuję to około 2,30-2,60zł za centymetr pianki na m2 - https://kb.pl/porady/cennik-ocieplen...ionach-polski/

Znalazłem też tu na forum wycenę różnych firm pianujących 2017/2018 udostępnioną przez użytkownika *Fleszu1* pozwolę sobie podlinkować jego posta: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7594790

Mam pytanie do forumowiczów, jest to dla mnie nowy temat i staram się zbierać coraz więcej informacji tym bardziej, że na ten rok będę budował dom  :smile:  W moim przypadku będę robił "strop lany - skosy" od ściany kolankowej. Z tego co mi się wydaje w takim przypadku ocieplenie następuje od strony zewnętrznej. Na kilku budowach w których zastosowano takie stropy inwestorzy ocieplali styropianem np 20cm, na to krokwie a pomiędzy krokwiami można dorzucić wełnę, później folia paroizolacyjna. W domu będzie wentylacja grawitacyjna. I tu moje pytanie - czy zamiast styropianu można zastosować pianę zamknięto komórkową a na to krokwie? Zastanawia mnie jak by się to zachowało biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że zamknięta komórka polecana jest do domów z wentylacją mechaniczną. Czy jednak lepiej wstrzyknąć pianę OK między krokwie?

----------


## mario9

A ja chciałem zapytać, czemu teraz tak mało można przeczytać o ociepleniu połaci dachowej styropianem?

Mam papę i pełne deskowanie... jakby go dobrze osadzić/ przyczepić to można by wszystko na raz załatwić i zaoszczędzając na tym kupę kasy! Folia paroprzepuszczalna niepotrzebna, szczelina dylatacyjna się sama robi poprzez osadzenie go na plackach kleju piankowego bezpośrednio na deski. Folia paroizolacyjna niepotrzebna, bo styropian sam w sobie jest izolatorem, no i jakby go pokryć siatką i klejem zatrzeć to stelaża i GK też nie potrzebujemy. Oprócz tego styro grafitowy ma bardzo dobrą lambdę i nie nasiąka wodą.

Co Wy na to?

----------


## ProStaś

> Co Wy na to?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4537927

----------


## mat3006

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4537927


To się dzieje naprawdę czy ukryta kamera?

----------


## Adam1982

szkoda że już nie ma zdjęć,  ale według opisu z postów to wychodzi na to że skosy trzymają się na plackach z pianki ?

----------


## ProStaś

> ukryta kamera?


Ukryta kamera, a za nią firma narzucająca piankę.... :wink: 

Poza tym idiotycznym klejeniem na placki do deskowania dachu, pomysł jest bardzo dobry.
Szczelina wentylacyjna 2 cm. między deskami a początkiem styropianu. 
Pierwsza warstwa styropianu grubości, by zlicować ją z krokwiami. Kładziona na wcisk i klejona pianką (w miarę elastyczną) do krokwi.
Druga pod spodem również klejona na piankę.

Na to klej - siatka - klej + gładź albo jak w podlinkowanym dzienniku wyprawa tynkarska.
Po kilku latach user nie ma żadnych uwag.

A tu poniżej dowód, że nie tylko on tak zrobił.

----------


## mario9

> szkoda że już nie ma zdjęć,  ale według opisu z postów to wychodzi na to że skosy trzymają się na plackach z pianki ?


No dokładnie, też mam tak zamiar zrobić, tylko chciałbym poznać opinię jak to się sprawuje. Do tego pewnie bym wziął pianoklej 60 sek. z Tytana i może by to trzymało. W razie "w" drugą warstwę pod krokwiami położy się z dyblami wbijanymi do krokwi/desek + dekle styropianowe.

Z ciekawości kupię ten klej i przkleje do desek 1 pole styropianu, zobaczymy jak trzyma.

----------


## mat3006

> Ukryta kamera, a za nią firma narzucająca piankę....
> 
> Poza tym idiotycznym klejeniem na placki do deskowania dachu, pomysł jest bardzo dobry.
> Szczelina wentylacyjna 2 cm. między deskami a początkiem styropianu. 
> Pierwsza warstwa styropianu grubości, by zlicować ją z krokwiami. Kładziona na wcisk i klejona pianką (w miarę elastyczną) do krokwi.
> Druga pod spodem również klejona na piankę.
> 
> Na to klej - siatka - klej + gładź albo jak w podlinkowanym dzienniku wyprawa tynkarska.
> Po kilku latach user nie ma żadnych uwag.
> ...


Jakież to dowcipne przejście i nawiązanie do mojej specjalności, ha ha...
Reszta wypowiedzi to w większości bzdury których radzę nie słuchać i brać sobie do głowy. Jedyną szansą na przetrwanie takiego układu jest albo bardzo mocno osuszająca wentylacja mechaniczna albo ograniczona eksloatacja.
Czy Kolega w ogóle, ma pojęcie co się kryje za sformułowaniem  "szczelina wentylacyjna"? Szpara między styropianem a deskowaniem ma się tak nazywać? W dodatku deskowanie od góry pokryte papą? A płyty styropianowe mają "robić" za tzw. paroizolację?
Napiszę wprost. NIE MASZ ZIELONEGO POJĘCIA o czy piszesz a ludzie to czytają i później, przekonani, ze są tacy INNOWACYJNI i CWANI i co im tam inżyniery czy aprobaty ITB. Argumentem jest, że "...jeden gościu napisał na forum, że tak zrobił dwa-trzy-pięć lat temu i stoi to pewnie jest to dobry pomysł..." 
Ludzie! Opamiętajcie się. Bierzesz rzeczywistą odpowiedzialność za to, że za kilka(naście) lat więźba się rozsypie a ludzie żyć będą w zagrzybionym domu? Pierdzielenie bzdur nic nie kosztuje a i odpowiedzialność żadna. Najwyżej se znikniesz albo zmienisz nick'a, nie? Może napisz coś o swoich kompetencjach w tej dziedzinie, bo ja zajmuję się tym ćwierć wieku zawodowo.
Resztę przepraszam za mocniejszy ton ale mnie poniosło.
Pozdrav,
SM
P.S. Do rozważających ten "patent". Jest, po prostu, ZŁY!!!

----------


## mario9

> Jakież to dowcipne przejście i nawiązanie do mojej specjalności, ha ha...
> Reszta wypowiedzi to w większości bzdury których radzę nie słuchać i brać sobie do głowy. Jedyną szansą na przetrwanie takiego układu jest albo bardzo mocno osuszająca wentylacja mechaniczna albo ograniczona eksloatacja.
> Czy Kolega w ogóle, ma pojęcie co się kryje za sformułowaniem  "szczelina wentylacyjna"? Szpara między styropianem a deskowaniem ma się tak nazywać? W dodatku deskowanie od góry pokryte papą? A płyty styropianowe mają "robić" za tzw. paroizolację?
> Napiszę wprost. NIE MASZ ZIELONEGO POJĘCIA o czy piszesz a ludzie to czytają i później, przekonani, ze są tacy INNOWACYJNI i CWANI i co im tam inżyniery czy aprobaty ITB. Argumentem jest, że "...jeden gościu napisał na forum, że tak zrobił dwa-trzy-pięć lat temu i stoi to pewnie jest to dobry pomysł..." 
> Ludzie! Opamiętajcie się. Bierzesz rzeczywistą odpowiedzialność za to, że za kilka(naście) lat więźba się rozsypie a ludzie żyć będą w zagrzybionym domu? Pierdzielenie bzdur nic nie kosztuje a i odpowiedzialność żadna. Najwyżej se znikniesz albo zmienisz nick'a, nie? Może napisz coś o swoich kompetencjach w tej dziedzinie, bo ja zajmuję się tym ćwierć wieku zawodowo.
> Resztę przepraszam za mocniejszy ton ale mnie poniosło.
> Pozdrav,
> SM
> P.S. Do rozważających ten "patent". Jest, po prostu, ZŁY!!!


A co z ludźmi którzy się tym też trudnią i psikają pianę na otwarte deskowanie i krokwie? Ba nawet biorą za to odpowiedzialność i dają gwarancję!

Idąc tym tropem, to samo robią ludzie którzy wymieniają okna na plastikowe, super szczelne, super ciepłe, w domu z wentylacją grawitacyjną! Narażają ściany na zawilgocenie, powstawanie pleśni i grzybów.
Czemu ten problem nie jest nigdzie poruszany, czemu wentylacja mechaniczna rozproszona nie jest nagminnie stosowana? A nawiewniki można se w d... wsadzić skoro chcesz szczelne i ciepłe okna, a potem wiercisz w nich dziury.

----------


## ProStaś

> Pierdzielenie bzdur nic nie kosztuje


Posłuchaj mnie sprzedawco pianek.
Do takiego poziomu zniżał się nie będę, dla porządku jedynie kilka punktów:

1. by być uczciwym wobec osób, którym udzielasz rad i wskazówek powinieneś przynajmniej w stopce napisać, że jesteś z branży "piankowej" i zajmujesz się jej natryskiem - ot tak, by czytając miał rozeznanie z kim ma do czynienia,

2. tu jest link do dyskusji w tym temacie - dla tych, których to interesuje - są pokazane realizacje, są też inni userzy, którzy dali styropian (ot chociażby *surgi22*)
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ny-na-poddasze

3. duży i chwalony producent styropianów, Termoorganika, ma w swojej ofercie specjalny styropian do ocieplania skosów poddasza o nazwie "superpoddasze"
https://termoorganika.pl/superpoddasze
Rozumiem, że i on nie ma aprobaty ITB na ten produkt? :wink: 

4. kolejny duży producent (nomen omen konkurent dla natrysku piany) Balex Metal ma płyty PIR thermano. Oto ich wskazania co ich użycia do skosów poddasza:
https://www.thermano.eu/instrukcja-montazu-thermano-na-dachu-skosnym-w-systemie-miedzykrokwiowym/

Wprost sugerują, by nie układać płyt li tylko między krokwie, ale zastosować system mieszany z izolacją nad lub podkrokwiową 

Cyt: "_W polskich warunkach doskonale sprawdzają się układy mieszane, czyli  połączenie termoizolacji w układzie międzykrokwiowym z systemem  podkrokwiowym lub nakrokwiowym. Pierwszy wariant pozwala zmniejszyć  grubość dachu, drugi - zwiększyć przestrzeń poddasza_." 

Tu instrukcja montażu pod krokwiami:
https://www.thermano.eu/instrukcja-montazu-thermano-na-dachu-skosnym-w-systemie-podkrokwiowym/

Rozumiem, że oni również "pierdzielą bzdury"? I nie mają aprobaty?

5. Nie wydaje mi się, aby ktoś kto rozważa taki sposób ocieplania poddasza nie stosował u siebie wentylacji mechanicznej. Jest ona w tym wypadku IMO wskazana. Dobrze by było również, aby drewno konstrukcyjne "nie kapało żywicą" i było podsuszone.

6. Pozostawiona szczelina wentylacyjna na całości dachu + owe 2 cm. po długości krokwi w zupełności wystarczy do odprowadzenia wilgoci (kłania się również poprawne krycie dachu przy pełnym deskowaniu i papowaniu), która może się tam pojawić. 

7. Nie jestem z żadnej branży budowlanej, malowniczo mi jest obojętne, kto, czym ociepli poddasze. Dobrze zastosowana, zgodnie ze sztuką i odpowiednią izolacją wełna, będzie równie dobrym rozwiązaniem. I sprawdzonym na dużo większą skalę. Jedyne czego ja bym nie zastosował, to natrysk piany na skosy, ale już na lekki, drewniany strop (w domu parterowym) a i owszem. Nie, nie będę tłumaczył dlaczego, niech każdy pomyśli sam.

I ostatnie, powściągnij Waszmość słownictwo i emocje, kolejne personalne inwektywy będę zgłaszał do moderatora.

----------


## mat3006

A co ma być z nimi? Nie jest błędem aplikacja pianki na *deski* otwarte dyfuzyjnie od góry czy, ogólnie, z drugiej strony (ewentualnie przykryte wysoko-paroprzepuszczalną membraną). Błędem jest taka aplikacja kiedy nie ma możliwości aby para która przejdzie przez piankę i deski została zablokowana papą lub inną warstwą paroszczelną.
W bardzo szczelnych budynkach wentylacja grawitacyjna będzie słabo działać o ile nie zostaną wprowadzone rozszczelnienia. Ale nie o tym sprawa tylko o niewłaściwych rozwiązaniach warstw dachu. Jeżeli będzie zastosowana aktywna w całej kubaturze wentylacja mechaniczna to można się bawić nawet w takie pomysły jak ten powyżej, o ile zostanie zapewniona możliwość wyschnięcia drewna z ewentualnych wykroplin kondensatu lub przecieków.

----------


## grend

Mam tez zrobione coś takiego w garderobie. Na większej powierzchni strach mi nie pozwolił i przede wszystkim późniejszy problem z zamocowaniem ledów - jakoś nie chciało mi się wierzyć że będę to wstanie jakoś logicznie zamocować. Robiłem w ten sposób że mierzyłem rozstaw krowki i nacinałem styro 0,5cm więcej i wbijałem na siłę - takie"mocowanie jest wystarczające. Warstwe styropianu pod krokwiami kleiłem na klej w piance - po nałożeniu i ściśnięciu pretami od wieszaków do stelży gk przebijałem styropiany pod dużym skosem i trzymało do zwiazania. Późńiej  szlifowanie, siatka, klej, gips, gładx i farba.... Każdy twierdzi ze tam jest pyta gk......

----------


## karster

Pewnie największą obawą ludzi przed styropianem na poddaszu/dachu są gryzonie... ale już regranulaty są bardziej popularne. 

U siebie mam pełne deskowanie plus papa. Jak teraz mogę spokojnie piankę zaaplikować bez zbędnej pracy w szczelinę wentylacyjną?  :smile:  chciałem piankę ale nie zaufałem membranom i mam papę... więc z tego co mi wadomo pianka pa pa.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## plusfoto

Co byś nie robił to i tak o szczelinie musisz pomyśleć.

----------


## karster

> Co byś nie robił to i tak o szczelinie musisz pomyśleć.


No właśnie, a pełno piankowców przyjechało by na budowę i napier*oliło piany prosto na deski z uśmiechem na twarzy mówiąc "bedzie pan zadowolony". 

Wracając do sedna, żaby zachować tą szczelinę w przypadku pełne deskowanie + papa najłatwiej jednak ocieplać wełną lub wspomnianym styropianem. Jako, że wełny mają co raz lepsze parametry to chyba nie ma co ryzykować z mniej popularnym styropianem. W przypadku styropianu niepokoi mnie również akustyka...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Adam1982

> Pewnie największą obawą ludzi przed styropianem na poddaszu/dachu są gryzonie... ale już regranulaty są bardziej popularne. 
> 
> U siebie mam pełne deskowanie plus papa. Jak teraz mogę spokojnie piankę zaaplikować bez zbędnej pracy w szczelinę wentylacyjną?  chciałem piankę ale nie zaufałem membranom i mam papę... więc z tego co mi wadomo pianka pa pa.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


może nabij łaty 2~3cm grube i na to zamocuj membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną , tylko nie wiem czy pianka będzie się trzymać.

----------


## karster

> może nabij łaty 2~3cm grube i na to zamocuj membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną , tylko nie wiem czy pianka będzie się trzymać.


Wiem, że tak się da ale pytanie w imię czego? Po to by mieć możliwość aplikacji panki? Która ma gorszą lambdę od wełny? Skoro zakładam, że wełnę położę sam czyli zrobię to maksymalnie dokładnie to całkowicie stracił dla mnie sens piany (przy okazji ok 5tys zł taniej i bez dodatkowej roboty w formie owych łat i membrany).

Z tego co się zorientowałem piana ma sens przy dachu z membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczalną na nim i ewentualnym deskowaniu (co przy osb już nie jest takie pewne). Mylę się z czymkolwiek?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## plusfoto

Powiem szczerze że mnie tam łatwiej było położyć membranę niż sznurkować.

----------


## karster

A kto każe sznurkować? Bo jak patrzyłem na poradniki isovera czy rockwoola to nikt tam o sznurkowaniu nawet nie beknął.

----------


## Adam1982

no sznurek daje minimalne poczucie że jest tam chociaż jakaś szczelina, a bez sznurka to jak chcesz wykonać szczelinę ?

----------


## karster

Krokwie 18cm, wełna 15cm wciśnięta na ciasno (z dwu centymetrowym naddatkiem) równo z krokwiami. Tak mi się to wydawało, źle? Jak źle to np na szybkości naciąć pasków styropianowych 3cm drutem i przyklejać je na piankę do desek (np 3 rzędy pionowo oczywiście).


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Adam1982

ekspertem nie jestem, ale wełna będzie z rolki czy w płytach ?
bo ta z rolki to tak nie za bardzo na wcisk . Te w płytach trzymają jakąś sztywność, ale z rolki to na wcisk chyba się nie da. te paski styropianowe to zawsze coś, lepsze to niż nie dawać tam nic.

----------


## guf

Kiedys tez rozwazalem styro ale pomysl szybko upadl. gryzonie,degradacja naturalna materialu i wydaje mi sie ze gdzies czytalem ze taki system "pocilby" sie na poddaszu i jak mat pisal powodowal zagrzybienie. A tak konketnie i merytorycznie moze ktos by sie wypowiedzial to czy taki "patent" jest az tak zly?? no bo rzeczywiscie malo ludzi tak ociepla/izoluje

a swoja droga czy ktos moze mi odpowiedziec czy pianka OK traci swoje wlasciwosci wraz z ubiegiem lat, czy degraduje sie w jakis sposob, tracac lambde, swa objetosc, inne wartosci?? Bo czytalem gdzies(moze reklamowy belkot), ze plyty pir dlatego sa takie kozackie bo utrzymuja swoje pierwotne wlasciwosci dzieki otulinie z foli alu na przyklad i wraz z czasem dzieki tej otulinie tych wlasciwosci nie traca

----------


## miloszenko

> Wiem, że tak się da ale pytanie w imię czego? Po to by mieć możliwość aplikacji panki? Która ma gorszą lambdę od wełny? Skoro zakładam, że wełnę położę sam czyli zrobię to maksymalnie dokładnie to całkowicie stracił dla mnie sens piany (przy okazji ok 5tys zł taniej i bez dodatkowej roboty w formie owych łat i membrany).
> 
> Z tego co się zorientowałem piana ma sens przy dachu z membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczalną na nim i ewentualnym deskowaniu (co przy osb już nie jest takie pewne). Mylę się z czymkolwiek?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


8 lat mam pianę na pełnym deskowaniu, na deskach podwójnie papa. Straszyli mnie wszyscy strasznie  :big tongue:  ale nic się nie chce dziać. Piana na swoim miejscu, na strychu zimą znośnie, rachunki za grzanie jak w stopce, jednym słowem na razie piana się broni.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jaką grubość piany masz na dachu, czy jest to jedyna izolacja tej przegrody? No i ostatnie pytanie- piana jest krajowego producenta?

----------


## plusfoto

> 8 lat mam pianę na pełnym deskowaniu, na deskach podwójnie papa. Straszyli mnie wszyscy strasznie  ale nic się nie chce dziać. Piana na swoim miejscu, na strychu zimą znośnie, rachunki za grzanie jak w stopce, jednym słowem na razie piana się broni.


Ale masz szczelinę czy nie i skąd wiesz jak masz drewno zakryte czy się coś z nim dzieje czy nie?

----------


## miloszenko

> Ale masz szczelinę czy nie i skąd wiesz jak masz drewno zakryte czy się coś z nim dzieje czy nie?


Nie mam żadnej szczeliny, i nic się tam nie dzieje (sprawdzałem pod pianą).

Piany mam ok. 15 cm plus na krokwie aby ciągłość była.

----------


## Adam1982

jak sprawdzone pod pianą i po 8 latach nic się nie dzieje z deskami to temat do zamknięcia,
można sikać pianę bezpośrednio na deski

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Nie mam żadnej szczeliny, i nic się tam nie dzieje (sprawdzałem pod pianą).
> 
> Piany mam ok. 15 cm plus na krokwie aby ciągłość była.


Czy to Polska pianka?

----------


## mat3006

> 8 lat mam pianę na pełnym deskowaniu, na deskach podwójnie papa. Straszyli mnie wszyscy strasznie  ale nic się nie chce dziać. Piana na swoim miejscu, na strychu zimą znośnie, rachunki za grzanie jak w stopce, jednym słowem na razie piana się broni.


Z opisu wynika, że pianka nie jest zabudowana g/k. No bo jak niby miałaby być sprawdzona bez demontażu a tu nic w opisie na ten temat. Kolejna uwaga to, ze nie można na podstawie jednego miejsca w jednym przypadku budować reguły. To aberracja, delikatnie nazywając. 
W tej chwili jest mi znane kilka przypadków, dowodzących zdecydowanie przeciwnej reguły. Niektóre są na drodze sądowej.

----------


## mat3006

> Czy to Polska pianka?


Sądzi Pan że to ma tak duże znaczenie? Pod względem zjawisk dyfuzyjnych praktycznie wszystkie są podobne.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Sądzi Pan że to ma tak duże znaczenie? Pod względem zjawisk dyfuzyjnych praktycznie wszystkie są podobne.


Nie do końca chodziło mi o zagadnienie dyfuzji.

----------


## pyton79

> Nie do końca chodziło mi o zagadnienie dyfuzji.


Pytanie do Was.
Jaką grubość piany daje się w domu pasywnym?
Piana ma być natrysnieta na kg .
Sufit będzie z kg.
Poddasze nie użytkowe.
Czy 30cm jest wystarczające?
Czy 40 cm lepiej?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zrób to sam

30? 40? ostro... ja na poddaszu nieużytkowym mam niecałe 20 i nie widziałem mostków termicznych w te duże mrozy.

----------


## kerad85

W domu pasywnym to nie tylko o mostki chodzi ale również o straty ciepła. A takie 20 cm to raczej bez szału pod tym względem. Znajomy dawał 30cm (wystarczyło co nieco dopłacić osobie wykonującej natrysk i doszły dodatkowe cm  :big grin: )

----------


## zrób to sam

nooo... raczej musiało być uzgodnione szybciej, jeśli dobry wykonawca, to po prostu nie załuje materiału, zależy jeszcze o jakiej powierzchni mówisza, bo generalnie 5-10 cm przy powierzchni 100m2 to pewnie z pół beczki materiału, także ukryć się za bardzo raczej tego nie dało.

----------


## pyton79

> nooo... raczej musiało być uzgodnione szybciej, jeśli dobry wykonawca, to po prostu nie załuje materiału, zależy jeszcze o jakiej powierzchni mówisza, bo generalnie 5-10 cm przy powierzchni 100m2 to pewnie z pół beczki materiału, także ukryć się za bardzo raczej tego nie dało.


Czy jest tu na forum ktoś kto ma 40cm piany?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Pytanie do Was.
> *Jaką grubość piany daje się w domu pasywnym?*
> Piana ma być natrysnieta na kg .
> Sufit będzie z kg.
> Poddasze nie użytkowe.
> Czy 30cm jest wystarczające?
> Czy 40 cm lepiej?
> Pozdrawiam


Wątpię by ktoś był Ci w stanie na to pytanie odpowiedzieć. Do tego potrzebny jest rzetelny audyt OZC. 
Dom pasywny to nie tylko dobra izolacja dachu, to również szczelność budynku.Jest wiele innych zmiennych, które należy spełnić by uzyskać certyfikat. 
40 cm piany to raczej zbyt ryzykowna inwestycja. Należałoby natryskiwać pianę w dwóch partiach, nie jestem pewny czy trwałość takiego połączenia jest na tyle dobra by podjąć takie ryzyko. Słyszałeś o jakimś domu pasywnym z z podobną izolacją dachu? Rozmawiałeś już z firmami na ten temat?

----------


## Tom1000k

> Nie do końca chodziło mi o zagadnienie dyfuzji.


A o co?

----------


## pyton79

> Wątpię by ktoś był Ci w stanie na to pytanie odpowiedzieć. Do tego potrzebny jest rzetelny audyt OZC. 
> Dom pasywny to nie tylko dobra izolacja dachu, to również szczelność budynku.Jest wiele innych zmiennych, które należy spełnić by uzyskać certyfikat. 
> 40 cm piany to raczej zbyt ryzykowna inwestycja. Należałoby natryskiwać pianę w dwóch partiach, nie jestem pewny czy trwałość takiego połączenia jest na tyle dobra by podjąć takie ryzyko. Słyszałeś o jakimś domu pasywnym z z podobną izolacją dachu? Rozmawiałeś już z firmami na ten temat?


Może mat się wypowie co do grubości 40cm?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wątpię by pochwalił natryśnięcie takiej grubości.

----------


## pyton79

> Wątpię by pochwalił natryśnięcie takiej grubości.


W takim razie co sądzisz o 20cm piany i do tego 30cm celulozy?
Nie chcę obciążać sufitu z kg.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie chciałbym Ci w tej kwesti zbytnio doradzać. Mogę napisać jak u siebie rozwiązałem problem izolacji dachu. 
22 cm piany i do tego wełna. Swoista kanapka.

----------


## Tom1000k

> nooo... raczej musiało być uzgodnione szybciej, jeśli dobry wykonawca, to po prostu nie załuje materiału, zależy jeszcze o jakiej powierzchni mówisza, bo generalnie 5-10 cm przy powierzchni 100m2 to pewnie z pół beczki materiału, także ukryć się za bardzo raczej tego nie dało.


5cm na 100m2 to około 40kg materiału, czyli jakieś 8,5% ze standardowego zestawu  :wink:

----------


## Placeks

Szanowni

Macie u mnie dług bo po przerzuceniu kilkunastu stron widzę sporo logiki.
Pomożecie mi wybrać stosowne rozwiązanie?

Dach dwuspadowy, piętro ze skosami oraz mini strych.
Obecnie na poziomie stropu.

1.Budowlańcy zasugerowali odeskowanie oraz założenie papy (w domyśle potem wełna)
2. Sprzedawca drewna na więźbę (będzie std świeże) zasugerował zmontować więźbę, zakryć papą i odczekać żeby konstrukcja przeschła 2-3 mies a potem pianować

Pytania do Was:

1. Czy kryć papą czy może dac folię (a konto przyszłej piany) i czy taka folia moze leżeć sobie swobodnie na deskach przez 2-3 mies ?
2. Piana bezpośrednio pod deski ?
3. Jak docieplić pianę w pomiędzy KG/piana (skosy piętra)
4. Czy po zakryciu krokwi pianą należy to jeszcze jakoś przykrywać?
5. Jak docieplić przestrzeń międzyjetkową przy założeniu że na podłodze stryszku daję OSB

----------


## karster

Tym schnięciem desek/ więźby to w sumie zabiłeś mi ćwieka jak to mówią. Może powrócę do tematu piany ale tylko między krokwie i wszelkie niedostępne miejsca a od wysokości krokwi dalej 15cm bardzo dobrej wełny - pianka się nie umywa ze swoją lambdą. 

Co do pytań to z całą pewnością potrafię odpowiedzieć na ostatnie:
5) - połóż płyty OSB i normalnie pianuj  :smile: 
1) - folię? Masz na myśli membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczlną? jeśli tak (a tak zakładam) to zdecydowanie nie może ona leżeć sobie kilku miesięcy. Jest taka fajna membrana ventia neo czy jakoś tak i ona dość długo może być narażona na UV ale działa to tak, że z każdym dniem wystawionym na UV zmniejsza się jej żywotność (a nie działa to tak, że jest sobie 1-2-3 dni, dalej 3x30dni => wciąż jest ok a kolejnego dnia szlak ją trafia. Po prostu z każdym dniem traci swoje właściwości).
2). Nie zrobił bym tak na pewno mając papę na deskach. Przy membranie może bym zaryzykował ale się bałem - za dużo mnie dach kosztuje by ryzykować. Jesli wrócę do pomysłu piany między krokwie to nabiję sobie listewki dystansowe 3cm w trzech pasach między krokwiami a na to najtańsza membranę by zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną dla deskowania/ więźby.
3). ale że co? docieplić pianę? 
4) Z tego co mi wiadomo nie, popatrz na fotki realizacji natrysku paiany.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Placeks

> Tym schnięciem desek/ więźby to w sumie zabiłeś mi ćwieka jak to mówią. Może powrócę do tematu piany ale tylko między krokwie i wszelkie niedostępne miejsca a od wysokości krokwi dalej 15cm bardzo dobrej wełny - pianka się nie umywa ze swoją lambdą. 
> 
> Co do pytań to z całą pewnością potrafię odpowiedzieć na ostatnie:
> 5) - połóż płyty OSB i normalnie pianuj 
> 1) - folię? Masz na myśli membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczlną? jeśli tak (a tak zakładam) to zdecydowanie nie może ona leżeć sobie kilku miesięcy. Jest taka fajna membrana ventia neo czy jakoś tak i ona dość długo może być narażona na UV ale działa to tak, że z każdym dniem wystawionym na UV zmniejsza się jej żywotność (a nie działa to tak, że jest sobie 1-2-3 dni, dalej 3x30dni => wciąż jest ok a kolejnego dnia szlak ją trafia. Po prostu z każdym dniem traci swoje właściwości).
> 2). Nie zrobił bym tak na pewno mając papę na deskach. Przy membranie może bym zaryzykował ale się bałem - za dużo mnie dach kosztuje by ryzykować. Jesli wrócę do pomysłu piany między krokwie to nabiję sobie listewki dystansowe 3cm w trzech pasach między krokwiami a na to najtańsza membranę by zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną dla deskowania/ więźby.
> 3). ale że co? docieplić pianę? 
> 4) Z tego co mi wiadomo nie, popatrz na fotki realizacji natrysku paiany.
> 
> ...


Karol
Dzięki za pomoc

Z tego co czytam na forum to opcje są 2.

Opcja 1  - tańsza:
Krokiew
Piana
Membrana 
Kontrłata (tu wentylacja)
Łata
Dachówka

Opcja 2 - droższa

Krokiew
Piana
Membrana 
"Kontrłata" (coś na wzór tworzące wentylację pod deski)
Deski
Papa
Kontrłata
Łata
Papa

 - Pierwsze rozwiązanie wydaje się wystarczające
 - Druga opcja  - wygląda na przerost formy

Pytanie za 100punktów o fizykę pianki....

Gdy natryskujemy pianę na mambranę to czy ta mambrana nie jest wpychana w kierunku dachu? Chodzi mi oto czy rozpieranie piany tak na prawdę może zniszczyć membranę i wypełnić też szczelinę wentylacyjną  która jest albo pod dachówką albo pod deskami ?

----------


## Slawko123

> .......
> Pytanie za 100punktów o fizykę pianki....
> 
> Gdy natryskujemy pianę na mambranę to czy ta mambrana nie jest wpychana w kierunku dachu? Chodzi mi oto czy rozpieranie piany tak na prawdę może zniszczyć membranę i wypełnić też szczelinę wentylacyjną  która jest albo pod dachówką albo pod deskami ?


a czy piana jest podparta/ograniczona/zatrzymana od strony poddasza? Czy siły fizyki działają tylko w jedna stronę? Słyszałeś o czymś takim jak akcja i reakcja?

W/g Twojego rozumowania, powietrze od strony poddasza ma większą siłę oporu niż naciągnięta membrana na dachu. Możesz to sprawdzić doświadczalnie. Oprzyj się o tą napiętą i przyczepioną do krokwi membranę i zobacz co się stanie, a później oprzyj się o powietrze. Porównaj efekty.

----------


## Placeks

> a czy piana jest podparta/ograniczona/zatrzymana od strony poddasza? Czy siły fizyki działają tylko w jedna stronę? Słyszałeś o czymś takim jak akcja i reakcja?
> 
> W/g Twojego rozumowania, powietrze od strony poddasza ma większą siłę oporu niż naciągnięta membrana na dachu. Możesz to sprawdzić doświadczalnie. Oprzyj się o tą napiętą i przyczepioną do krokwi membranę i zobacz co się stanie, a później oprzyj się o powietrze. Porównaj efekty.


Sławku
Wiem że to mogło być dość trywialne pytanie ale patrząc na filmy YT i energię z jaką rozpręża się piana, a także na działanie zwykłej piany która wciska się między szczeliny i potrafi wypierać elementy uszczelniane nabrałem wątpliwości.

----------


## ggdh

Szanowne grono,

mam dylemat i to spory, ale od początku: plan był na ocieplenie skosów do jętek 2x15 wełna i 2x15 na strop między jętki. Wełna zanabyta w promo. I trafił się taki, co mi namieszał, że mieszkamy blisko lasu i kuny mogą być problemem. Dobra - to może piana? Argumenty za: kuny nie lubią, 1 dzień i gotowe (wełna ze 3 tygodnie i co najgorsze  :big grin:  samemu), wypełnienie szczelin i ciasnych przestrzeni, których u mnie sporo (dach koperta + 2-spad). Przeciw: cena, lambda (akurat jak moja średnia wełna), cena i cena. Oferta na 22cm skosy do kalenicy + strop ok 15cm. 

No średnio!i to pasowało, bo strych ma być graciarnią, gdzie w zimie mam nadzieję nie zaglądać. Więc pomysł na 30cm na skosach do jętek i tyle samo na stropie. Potencjalny wykonawca odradza i sugeruje, że jak już muszę po swojemu to może 25cm na skosach do jętek i tyle samo na stropie, a od stropu na skosach do kalenicy między krokwie, czyli tak z 15cm.

I bądź tu mądry...

O właśnie, szukam mądrego co doradzi  :cool:

----------


## ggdh

Nikt nic? Czas ucieka, muszę podjąć jakąś decyzję i potrzebuję konstruktywnej dyskusji  :bash:

----------


## karster

Noo skąd ja znam Twój ból  :wink: 

Powiem tak, o kunach nic nie wiem, nie wiem jaki to problem (a mój dom jest o 3m od mega zarośniętych wielkimi drzewami działek. Las niedaleko)

Ty nie masz deskowania więc faktycznie możesz jeszcze się zastanawiać - ja chciałem mieć deskowanie a ono jest jakoś w konflikcie z pianą (gdy na deskach leży papa). Nie chcę by mi deski zgniły więc ich nie opianuję od spodu. Ocieplę pewnie sam wełną jedną z lepszych (np 033) więc pianka pod tym względem wypadnie słabiej. Do tego zrobię to dokładnie (zupełnie inaczej niż *tragiczna firma Budmax* od okien/ bram - odradzam tych partaczy z okolic Torunia - będę to pisał w wielu różnych miejscach by ludzi przed nimi ostrzegać!).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Mam pytanie o uzupełnienie ubytków w ociepleniu wykonanym pianą. Przy pianowaniu zaginęło kilka kabli, odszukując powstały dziury, czym to najlepiej uzupełnić? Dowolną pianką montażową? A może ktoś poleci konkretną pianką z niską lambdą?

----------


## Placeks

Kilka pytań :

Poddasze użytkowe nad nim jętki 16cm i stryszek.

Jak to ocieplić ?

Fachowiec1:
20cm po całości aż do kalenicy i dodatkowo 16cm na jetkach.
Fachowiec2:
20cm do jetek i po jętkach (odcinamy pomieszczenia mieszkalne) oraz 10cm na strychu (do kalenicy) co by w zimie nie było super mroźno.


Pianowanie na szczytach i murłacie
Zasugerowano mi żeby od zewnątrz budynku wstawić "zastawki lub kawałki stryropianu" które stworzyły by opór dla piany natryskiwanej od wewnątrz - czy Waszym zdaniem jest to potrzebne?

----------


## hubertsain

> Kilka pytań :
> 
> Poddasze użytkowe nad nim jętki 16cm i stryszek.
> 
> Jak to ocieplić ?
> 
> Fachowiec1:
> 20cm po całości aż do kalenicy i dodatkowo 16cm na jetkach.
> Fachowiec2:
> ...


Bardziej prawidłowa jest druga opcja, czyli "20cm do jętek i po jętkach (odcinamy pomieszczenia mieszkalne) oraz 10cm na strychu (do kalenicy) co by w zimie nie było super mroźno." Chodzi o to, żeby całą energię zamknąć w jak największej kubaturze. Jeżeli nie ma elewacji zewnętrznej, pomiędzy murłatą, a połacią dachu wstawia się styropian np. 2cm na którym opiera się izolację pianą. W momencie wykonywania elewacji łączy się ten styropian ze styropianem elewacyjnym, dzięki czemu mamy ciągłość izolacji. Można to zobaczyć m.in. na filmach, które publikujemy na naszym profilu pod adresem fb.com/sainbudownictwo

----------


## Placeks

> Bardziej prawidłowa jest druga opcja, czyli "20cm do jętek i po jętkach (odcinamy pomieszczenia mieszkalne) oraz 10cm na strychu (do kalenicy) co by w zimie nie było super mroźno." Chodzi o to, żeby całą energię zamknąć w jak największej kubaturze. Jeżeli nie ma elewacji zewnętrznej, pomiędzy murłatą, a połacią dachu wstawia się styropian np. 2cm na którym opiera się izolację pianą. W momencie wykonywania elewacji łączy się ten styropian ze styropianem elewacyjnym, dzięki czemu mamy ciągłość izolacji. Można to zobaczyć m.in. na filmach, które publikujemy na naszym profilu pod adresem fb.com/sainbudownictwo


Hubert
Skoro mam jętki 16cm to chyba nie ma opcji położyć tam 20 cm - od góry osb a od dołu płyta GK.. czy zatem te 16 cm nad głowami a potem 10cm na stryszku będzie rozwiązaniem ?

W kwestii stryropianów - moja murłata jest cofnięta względem lica muru o ok 2cm  - rozumiem że własnie tam wstawiać styropiany w pionie aż do membrany?

----------


## mat3006

> Hubert
> Skoro mam jętki 16cm to chyba nie ma opcji położyć tam 20 cm - od góry osb a od dołu płyta GK.. czy zatem te 16 cm nad głowami a potem 10cm na stryszku będzie rozwiązaniem ?
> 
> W kwestii stryropianów - moja murłata jest cofnięta względem lica muru o ok 2cm  - rozumiem że własnie tam wstawiać styropiany w pionie aż do membrany?


Wysokość jętek nie ma nic do rzeczy. Piankę można zrobić i 30cm. Jest w dużym stopniu samonośna i ma dobrą adhezję. Należy wcześniej  zamontować ES-y lub wieszaki. Na jętkach absolutnie nie OSB tylko solidne deski 1,5 cala, najlepiej zakonserwowane. Zwrócić dużą uwagę na właściwe ocieplenie trzonów wentylacyjnych i kominów oraz klapy włazu. To co można kupić , z wkładką 3cm styropianu to pomaga jak świni kokarda. Nad włazem zrobić ramę na piankę o grubości min.22cm.
Układ izolacji optymalny w Kolegi przypadku to: skosy: 20-22cm pianki, stropik 22-25, stryszek 15-18. Zależnie od możliwości finansowych ale nie wybierać po tzw. taniości. Taniego mięsa i pies się nie chwyci. To dlaczego ma być inaczej i w tym przypadku. miałem w rękach wiele próbek "majonej" pianki. To zły materiał pod względem izolacyjności, tstabilności wymiarowej a i o trwałość też bym się nie założył.
Należy prowadzić właściwą izolację termiczną jak najbliżej pomieszczeń ogrzewanych. Zostawianie dużych pustek za płytami jest dużym błędem.
Pilnujcie piankarzy i każcie wycinać im próbki z *natryśniętej* pianki. Nie próbkę którą da z samochodu do ręki tylko 3-5 próbek 20x20x20 wyciętych w różnych miejscach. Żądajcie zważenia i określenia gęstości. NA MIEJSCU roboty. Jest mnóstwo "modyfikatorów" zwłaszcza o zadziwiająco niskich cenach. Ale to przecież Wasze domy. Przypilnujcie!
Na stronach aplikatorów jest mnóstwa niewiedzy, bzdetów z ulotek i bełkotu marketingowego. Niewiele jest stron (jak i firm) rzeczywiście kompetentnych, uczciwych i solidnych.
Wiel z zaleceń z rynku amerykańskiego się nie sprawdza a nawet można je określić jako bzdury. Sprawdźcie kompetencje w zakresie wiedzy (najlepiej opartej na wykształceniu i doświadczeniu). 
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## mat3006

> Hubert
> Skoro mam jętki 16cm to chyba nie ma opcji położyć tam 20 cm - od góry osb a od dołu płyta GK.. czy zatem te 16 cm nad głowami a potem 10cm na stryszku będzie rozwiązaniem ?
> 
> W kwestii stryropianów - moja murłata jest cofnięta względem lica muru o ok 2cm  - rozumiem że własnie tam wstawiać styropiany w pionie aż do membrany?


To rozwiązanie powinno być stosowane w ostateczności. Zdecydowanie najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest nawiązanie, podczas natrysku do wykonanego wcześniej ETICSa. Tylko wtedy macie gwarantowaną szczelność połączenia izolacji. Diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. A dobre wykonanie ETICSa też wymaga nadzoru kompetencyjnego. To co widuję na budowach to jeży resztki włosów.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## Rysiek&Bea

Witam, jestem nowy. Spier......mi ocieplenie poddasza i stropu  pianą otwartokomorkowa polychemu. Miał być fachowiec wyszedł poligon doświadczalny, z nieskończoną robotą. Piana nałożona niedokładnie, raz za dużo , w innym miejscu braki, esy i grzybki zarzygane. Co zrobić, przesuwaja mi sie poprzez to inne prace.

----------


## Placeks

Mat

Twoje porady mają na prawdę wiele sensu, choć przyznaję że są w opozycji do tego co mówią piankarze, teraz mam nawet piankarza po znajomości i zalecał mi także pianę do kalenicy - nie wiem co z tym robić bo wszyscy "ci na miejscu" zalecają do kalenicy a potem 10cm pomiędzy jętki..

Stoję przed wyborem 2-óch producentów obie od murłaty do kalenicy w tej samej cenie:

1. ICYNENE:
https://cels.pl/ocieplanie-piana/oci...-dokumentacja/
20cm (bo tyle mają krokwie) + jakas drobna grubośc na krokwiach (1-2cm)


2.
Tecnofoam G2008
https://www.tecnopolgroup.com/ckfind...OAM_G_2008.pdf 
20cm (bo tyle mają krokwie) + 3cm na krokwiach

w obu wypadkach wykonawcy moga wykonac ok 16cm wastwę pomiędzy jetkami w porównywalnej cenie.

Czy w ogóle brac takie rozwiązanie pod uwagę , czy mimo wszystko uprzeć się przy trapezie 20-22cm oraz stryszku ok 16cm ?

Która piana z Waszego punktu widzenia jest warta inwestycji?










> Wysokość jętek nie ma nic do rzeczy. Piankę można zrobić i 30cm. Jest w dużym stopniu samonośna i ma dobrą adhezję. Należy wcześniej  zamontować ES-y lub wieszaki. Na jętkach absolutnie nie OSB tylko solidne deski 1,5 cala, najlepiej zakonserwowane. Zwrócić dużą uwagę na właściwe ocieplenie trzonów wentylacyjnych i kominów oraz klapy włazu. To co można kupić , z wkładką 3cm styropianu to pomaga jak świni kokarda. Nad włazem zrobić ramę na piankę o grubości min.22cm.
> Układ izolacji optymalny w Kolegi przypadku to: skosy: 20-22cm pianki, stropik 22-25, stryszek 15-18. Zależnie od możliwości finansowych ale nie wybierać po tzw. taniości. Taniego mięsa i pies się nie chwyci. To dlaczego ma być inaczej i w tym przypadku. miałem w rękach wiele próbek "majonej" pianki. To zły materiał pod względem izolacyjności, tstabilności wymiarowej a i o trwałość też bym się nie założył.
> Należy prowadzić właściwą izolację termiczną jak najbliżej pomieszczeń ogrzewanych. Zostawianie dużych pustek za płytami jest dużym błędem.
> Pilnujcie piankarzy i każcie wycinać im próbki z *natryśniętej* pianki. Nie próbkę którą da z samochodu do ręki tylko 3-5 próbek 20x20x20 wyciętych w różnych miejscach. Żądajcie zważenia i określenia gęstości. NA MIEJSCU roboty. Jest mnóstwo "modyfikatorów" zwłaszcza o zadziwiająco niskich cenach. Ale to przecież Wasze domy. Przypilnujcie!
> Na stronach aplikatorów jest mnóstwa niewiedzy, bzdetów z ulotek i bełkotu marketingowego. Niewiele jest stron (jak i firm) rzeczywiście kompetentnych, uczciwych i solidnych.
> Wiel z zaleceń z rynku amerykańskiego się nie sprawdza a nawet można je określić jako bzdury. Sprawdźcie kompetencje w zakresie wiedzy (najlepiej opartej na wykształceniu i doświadczeniu). 
> Pozdrav
> SM

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy w ogóle brac takie rozwiązanie pod uwagę , czy mimo wszystko uprzeć się przy trapezie 20-22cm oraz stryszku ok 16cm ?
> 
> Która piana z Waszego punktu widzenia jest warta inwestycji?


Żeby spełnić WT2017 potrzebujesz min. 25cm tej piany.

----------


## Placeks

Mógł byś bardziej rozwinąć?




> Żeby spełnić WT2017 potrzebujesz min. 25cm tej piany.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mógł byś bardziej rozwinąć?


Załacznik nr 2 do rozporządzenia w sprawie WT. U dachu min 0,18. Użyj jakiegos kalkulatorka w necie, ile materialu o lambdzie 0,038 trzeba, żeby to spełnić. Pewnie nie uwzgledni krokwi i wyliczy nieco mniej, niż build desk.

----------


## Placeks

Rozumiem że ustawa itd.
Mi bardziej chodziło o producenta i filozofię rozkładu.W grubości wejdę w kolejnym kroku.




> Załacznik nr 2 do rozporządzenia w sprawie WT. U dachu min 0,18. Użyj jakiegos kalkulatorka w necie, ile materialu o lambdzie 0,038 trzeba, żeby to spełnić. Pewnie nie uwzgledni krokwi i wyliczy nieco mniej, niż build desk.

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozumiem że ustawa itd.
> Mi bardziej chodziło o producenta i filozofię rozkładu.W grubości wejdę w kolejnym kroku.


Co to jest filozofia rozkładu?

Niektórzy, jak do nich dociera, że muszą wydać ponad 2x wiecej dla tego samego U i jeszcze będzie grubsza warstwa ocieplenia zmieniaja producenta na producenta wełny.

----------


## Kemotxb

Warstwa piany PUR większa niż 20 cm staje się nieopłacalna i nic nie zyskujesz. Współczynnik U nie wskoczy tak jak pokaże kalkulator i nie poprawisz tego grubością warstwy, a dopłacisz słono za te 5 cm czy 10 cm więcej. Piankę PUR natryskuje się w dwóch warstwach mniej więcej po połowie czyli po 10 cm i na tym etapie tzn na takiej grubości jest najbardziej stabilna, żeby natrysnąć grubiej trzeba zmienić technikę natrysku i wykonać inne grubości warstwy co jest trudne do wykonania i swoje kosztuje. Tak prawdę mówiąc to ja na tą chwilę olewam te WT2017 czy 2018 to bujda na kółkach. Jak słyszę komentarz kogoś kto patrzy na wykonane ocieplenie pianką że nie spełnia wymogów WT to ręce mi opadają (bez urazy Kaizen) - wg mnie lepiej się nie da ocieplić, metoda natrysku pianki jest najdoskonalszą metodą w budownictwie jednorodzinnym, nikt z nas nie będzie stosował technik NASA w budowie domu żeby spełnić chore wymagania urzędników. To jest dom jednorodzinny a nie prom kosmiczny, energooszczędny na tyle ile jest to rozsądne i na tyle ile trzyma się to ziemi a nie kosmosu. To czy spełnisz WT 2050 to potrzebne Ci to jak zającowi dzwonek. W papier wpisz warstwę 50 cm, papier przyjmie wszystko a co zrobisz w rzeczywistości oceni zdrowy rozsądek.

----------


## Placeks

Kemotxb 

Z tymi grubościami to wiem , zawsze trzeba nieco rozsądku, praktyki, pogadania.
Ale jak to jest z moimi pytaniami , nie chodziło mi o grubość..

----------


## Kemotxb

Jeśli chodzi o producenta to po prostu bierz wyższą półkę i patrz na gwarancję.

----------


## Placeks

A półka wyższa to ?
Icynene robi wszystko jedną warstwą, Tecnofoam na 2x bo może łaczyć warstwy.
Sam nie wiem co lepsze.
Nie wiem też jak to kłaść - w jakiej konfiguracji ...

----------


## kemot_p

Ja mam oferty na produkty Polychem Systems, Ultrapur, Demilec, Purinova. Możecie się coś o nich wypowiedzieć? Może ktoś ma u siebie?

----------


## Kemotxb

Ja mam Ultrapur, ponoć wyższa półka i wykonawca innej nie polecał. 20 lat pisemnej gwarancji wraz z certyfikatem.

----------


## kemot_p

To już dwie dobre opinie o Ultrapurze. U mnie cena m2 - 2,5 zł za cm grubości. Całkiem spoko.

----------


## karster

I teraz żeby to miało sens to trzeba dać 30cm a to da 75zł/mkw oj nie tania ta izolacja  :sad:

----------


## plusfoto

> Warstwa piany PUR większa niż 20 cm staje się nieopłacalna i nic nie zyskujesz. Współczynnik U nie wskoczy tak jak pokaże kalkulator i nie poprawisz tego grubością warstwy, a dopłacisz słono za te 5 cm czy 10 cm więcej. Piankę PUR natryskuje się w dwóch warstwach mniej więcej po połowie czyli po 10 cm i na tym etapie tzn na takiej grubości jest najbardziej stabilna, żeby natrysnąć grubiej trzeba zmienić technikę natrysku i wykonać inne grubości warstwy co jest trudne do wykonania i swoje kosztuje. Tak prawdę mówiąc to ja na tą chwilę olewam te WT2017 czy 2018 to bujda na kółkach. Jak słyszę komentarz kogoś kto patrzy na wykonane ocieplenie pianką że nie spełnia wymogów WT to ręce mi opadają (bez urazy Kaizen) - wg mnie lepiej się nie da ocieplić, metoda natrysku pianki jest najdoskonalszą metodą w budownictwie jednorodzinnym, nikt z nas nie będzie stosował technik NASA w budowie domu żeby spełnić chore wymagania urzędników. To jest dom jednorodzinny a nie prom kosmiczny, energooszczędny na tyle ile jest to rozsądne i na tyle ile trzyma się to ziemi a nie kosmosu. To czy spełnisz WT 2050 to potrzebne Ci to jak zającowi dzwonek. W papier wpisz warstwę 50 cm, papier przyjmie wszystko a co zrobisz w rzeczywistości oceni zdrowy rozsądek.


Jak przyjdzie lato i na poddaszu zrobi Ci się 30 albo więcej lub zimą temperatura zacznie się bujać o 2-3 stopnie na dobę to tak gdzieś nie będziesz tego miał. 25 to jest niezbędne minimum a 30 to w sam raz.

----------


## Slawko123

A za rok lub dwa bez 50cm nie pogadasz, a jeszcze z 5 lat i okaże się, że przekrój dachu będzie miał ponad 1 metr. 
Ja myślę, że już teraz trzeba robić według WT2100 i dawać izolację izolację po 1m lub zacząć budować budynek w budynku i oddzielić je od siebie próżnią aby zmniejszyć grubość ścian.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Jak przyjdzie lato i na poddaszu zrobi Ci się 30 albo więcej lub zimą temperatura zacznie się bujać o 2-3 stopnie na dobę to tak gdzieś nie będziesz tego miał. 25 to jest niezbędne minimum a 30 to w sam raz.


Można robić i 50 cm w niczym to mi nie przeszkadza  :wink: . Sens jednak widzieć trzeba inaczej 50 cm będzie nam mało.

----------


## Kemotxb

> I teraz żeby to miało sens to trzeba dać 30cm a to da 75zł/mkw oj nie tania ta izolacja


No i sam widzisz że im grubiej tym drożej a zyski nikłe. Dla stropu 120 mkw (czyli nie za duży strop) dla warstwy 20 cm zapłacisz ok 9 000 zł (70 zł/mkw) to już jest dużo jak za samo ocieplenie, bo styropianem grafitowym obleciałbyś to za połowę kasy i U dla przegrody wyszłoby Ci lepiej. Dla pianki w warstwie 30 cm dla 120 mkw zapłacisz lekko ponad 14 000 zł czyli 5 tys zł drożej.  Współczynnik U jaki osiągniesz przy 20 cm na stropie betonowym to 0,19 przy warstwie 30 cm osiągniesz U = 0,13. Po ilu latach odzyskasz te 5 tys zł biorąc pod uwagę zysk na cieple ?

----------


## plusfoto

> Można robić i 50 cm w niczym to mi nie przeszkadza . Sens jednak widzieć trzeba inaczej 50 cm będzie nam mało.


Każdy zrobi jak chce piszę co wychodzi z doświadczenia, gdybym robił drugi raz upierał bym się przy 30. Mam 25.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Każdy zrobi jak chce piszę co wychodzi z doświadczenia, gdybym robił drugi raz upierał bym się przy 30. Mam 25.


No ok, jeśli następnym razem zrobiłbyś 30 cm to powiedz czemu ? Czy jest coś co przekona czytających żeby wypłacić kilka tys PLN więcej  :wink:

----------


## krzysiek87

Cześć.

Czy ma ktoś może 30cm piany na poddaszu nieużytkowym, na skosach?
Planuję 20cm między krokwie i 10 nakrokwiowo.

Czy trzeba to jakoś osłonić? Np. folią paroprzepuszczalną, czy zostawić tak jak jest?
Czy taka gruba warstwa piany nie odczepi się z czasem od drewna?

----------


## Kamil_

krzysiek87 a dach masz deskowany czy tylko membrana/folia?
Jaki producent?

Sam nie wiem jak robić  :sad:

----------


## krzysiek87

Na dachu jest tylko membrana.

Piana Purios FR.

----------


## mat3006

> Cześć.
> 
> Czy ma ktoś może 30cm piany na poddaszu nieużytkowym, na skosach?
> Planuję 20cm między krokwie i 10 nakrokwiowo.
> 
> Czy trzeba to jakoś osłonić? Np. folią paroprzepuszczalną, czy zostawić tak jak jest?
> Czy taka gruba warstwa piany nie odczepi się z czasem od drewna?


Jeżeli poddasze nieużytkowe to tylko niekorzystny wpływ UV ze świetlika należy brać pod uwagę. Wystarczy zasłonić skutecznie od penetracji promieni słonecznych i będzie służyć do końca życia budynku.
Nie zachłystujcie się gwarancjami. Najczęściej są to zabiegi marketingowe a prawda jest taka, że najistotniejsze jest czy, po prostu, nie zostaliście "orżnięci". Wybieracie wykonawców po cenie przez telefon a na koniec nawet nie wiecie jak sprawdzić i odebrać robotę. Korzystają z tego papruchy które już dawno powinny zniknąć z rynku ale mają się dobrze a nawet lepiej od uczciwie pracujących firm.
Każdy z piankowców szuka własnego wyróżnika rynkowego. Powtarzam: wiedza w zakresie budowania zrównoważonej izolacji (mostki same nie znikną tylko dlatego że tak napisano na stronie), uczciwy, niemajony surowiec, dobrej klasy sprzęt (wodotryski zbędne wystarczą stabilne parametry przetwarzania i precyzyjne dozowanie składników) i solidni, rzetelni aplikatorzy. 
Co do parametrów to uważnie czytajcie DWU bo reszta to, w większości, cylinder magika. A Ultrapur to żadna "wyższa półka". Sami tak o sobie opowiadają. Najwyraźniej kolejny chłyt marłketingowy. Znam kilku aplikatorów którzy próbowali i podziękowali (w sensie, że nie).
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## Placeks

Kilka pytań:

- Ci co mają użytkowe poddasza - co dawaliście na jętki (pomiędzy pietro a stryszek) - pianę czy wełnę?
- Jeżeli piana poszła pomiędzy jętki to czy natrysk szedł bezpośrednio na płyty OSB?
- na stryszku dawaliście coś poza pianą (folie itp) - pytam bo tam bedzie tylko magazynek na pudła
-

----------


## mat3006

> Kilka pytań:
> 
> - Ci co mają użytkowe poddasza - co dawaliście na jętki (pomiędzy pietro a stryszek) - pianę czy wełnę?
> - Jeżeli piana poszła pomiędzy jętki to czy natrysk szedł bezpośrednio na płyty OSB?
> - na stryszku dawaliście coś poza pianą (folie itp) - pytam bo tam bedzie tylko magazynek na pudła
> -


Po pierwsze to, pomimo tego, że lubię OSB jako uniwersalną płytę budowlaną to na podłogę stryszku radzę dać deski. Znacznie mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny dla pary wodnej. No chyba że jest WM to problem maleje. Ale i tak polecam deski.
Na stropik lepszym rozwiązaniem dla izolacji przegrody wewnętrznej w układzie dół-góra jest pianka która już przy grubości 3,5 cala jest barierą powietrzną (nie parową!). Jeżeli stryszek "zimny" i izolacja jest zewnętrzną to, IMO, izolacja stropika grubsza o min.10% od skosów.
Pozdrav,
SM

----------


## kemot_p

> A Ultrapur to żadna "wyższa półka". Sami tak o sobie opowiadają. Najwyraźniej kolejny chłyt marłketingowy. Znam kilku aplikatorów którzy próbowali i podziękowali (w sensie, że nie).
> Pozdrav
> SM


To jaką pianę polacesz w takim razie?

----------


## krzysiek87

Ja jednak zmieniam pianę na Polychem Purex NG-0808NF-B2, dostałem znacznie lepszą ofertę, a parametry w stosunku do Puriosa FR wyglądają na bardzo zbliżone. Skąd jest aż taka różnica w cenie (30%)?

Ciężko jest nawet nasiąkliwość wody porównać, bo stosowane są różne techniki badań, a jak nawet ta sama technika, to metoda inna. Można zgłupieć.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Czyżby firma natryskująca pianę dopiero co weszła na rynek? Prawdopodobnie stąd ta promocyjna cena?
Może przed podjęciem ostatecznej decyzji lepiej się dowiedzieć jak długo firma operuje na rynku. Doświadczenie specjalistów w tej dziedzinie jest niezmiernie ważna.

----------


## krzysiek87

Chwalą się, że są od 20 lat na rynku, wcześniej natryskiwali w Niemczech. 

Dostałem też ofertę na pianę Crossin Attic Soft, tylko trochę wyższa cena, ale nie o 30%.

Ta firma od Pureksa urzekła mnie tym, że powiedzieli, że przyjeżdzają z kamerą termowizyjną w celu sprawdzenia, czy nie ma mostków po pianowaniu.
Też jako jedna z niewielu firm, nie mówi do mnie, że 18cm piany to 35 cm wełny, bo takiego czegoś to już słuchać nie mogę.

Wydaje mi się, że ten Purex ma o wiele wiekszą nasiąkliwość wody, ale nie bardzo mam na tyle wiedzy żeby to jakoś porównać, bo są różne metody badań.

----------


## mat3006

> To jaką pianę polacesz w takim razie?


Zasady forum nie pozwalają mi na to aleczytajcie uważnie DWU (Deklaracja Właściwości Użytkowych) gdzie oprócz, mniej więcej jednakowej dla pianek OK, lambdy) są inne istotne właściwości jak parametr sorbcji (z grubsza:skłonność do wchłaniania wody), klasa ogniowa... Po drugie system musi mieć Świadectwo PZH do stosowania w obiektach o trwałym przebywaniu ludzi. Gwaracje, zwłaszcza typu "dożywotnia" to klasyka zagrywki marketingowej bo jest obudowana tyloma warunkami, że cięzko to wygrać. Sama DWU jest formą zobowizania, że lambda w okresie 25 lat nie pogorszy się w stosunku do deklarowanej.
Nie mniej a może bardziej istotne jest czy pianka którą otrzymacie będzia taka jak zalecił i deklarował producent systemu. Rozpowszechnia się w zastraszającym tempie praktyka fałszowania piany. To dla papruchów czysty zysk ale dla inwestroa produkt o znacznie gorszych parametrach, nie trzymający kontraktowanej grubości a i otrawałość bym się nie założył. Żądajcie wycinania próbek z wykonanej izolacji i określania na miejscu gęstości. Miałem w ręce próbki pianki którą ciemnawy przedstawiciel zostawił a była "na rękę" dwukrotnie lżejsza od mojej. Osobną sprawą jest wielki rozrzut jakości sprzętu używanego przez aplikatorów. Obok dobrych, markowych reaktorów są również dziadownie z demobilu które nie trzymają parametrów ani proporcji. Efekt? Śmierdząca, czasem niezdrowo, pianka. Takie problemy jak niechlujstwo czy niedokładność to również zmora. Zdarza się i dobrym aplikatorom tzw. niedolewka, to w końcu rękodzieło ale czasem cały dach jest niedolewką  :smile:  
Nie mniej ważne jest uczciwe i oparte na wiedzy doradztwo. Bardzo rzadko można spotkać inwestora który jest świadomy wymagań dobrej, zrównoważonej i skutecznej izolacji.Pianka, będąc bardzo skuteczną izolacją nakłada obowiązek podejścia całościowego do izolacji współpracujacej z innymi rozwiązaniami. sama z siebie nie likwiduje mostków tylko daje dobrą technologię do tego aby je zredukowac lub wyeliminować.
Pzdr
SM

----------


## mat3006

> Wydaje mi się, że ten Purex ma o wiele wiekszą nasiąkliwość wody, ale nie bardzo mam na tyle wiedzy żeby to jakoś porównać, bo są różne metody badań.


Są dwie metody badań albo raczej wyliczania wyniku.To prawda że Purex ma stosunkowo wysoką sorbcję choć i tak się poprawili w stosunku do wcześniejszych wyników.
Co do kamery to kluczowa jest tzw. interpretacja zdjęć czyli w pewnym stopniu: nie ważne jak głosują ale kto liczy głosy  :smile: 
Pozdrav
SM




> Ja jednak zmieniam pianę na Polychem Purex NG-0808NF-B2, dostałem znacznie lepszą ofertę, a parametry w stosunku do Puriosa FR wyglądają na bardzo zbliżone. Skąd jest aż taka różnica w cenie (30%)?
> 
> Ciężko jest nawet nasiąkliwość wody porównać, bo stosowane są różne techniki badań, a jak nawet ta sama technika, to metoda inna. Można zgłupieć.


Przy takich różnicach zdecydowanie zalecam wycięcie kilku próbek i określenie gęstości.

----------


## krzysiek87

Jasna sprawa z tym sprawdzeniem, trzeba będzie tak zrobić. 

Tutaj jakaś losowa pierwsza-lepsza firma i ich ceny: http://purizol.pl/piany-otwarto.html - różnica jest dokładnie taka, jak u mnie - czyli ~30%.
Wychodziłoby na to, że firma z Bydgoszczy, ma zwyczajnie w świecie droższy produkt.

----------


## mat3006

> Jasna sprawa z tym sprawdzeniem, trzeba będzie tak zrobić. 
> 
> Tutaj jakaś losowa pierwsza-lepsza firma i ich ceny: http://purizol.pl/piany-otwarto.html - różnica jest dokładnie taka, jak u mnie - czyli ~30%.
> Wychodziłoby na to, że firma z Bydgoszczy, ma zwyczajnie w świecie droższy produkt.


To nie jest oczywiste. Przy tak znacznej różnicy trzeba wzmóc czujność. Można sprawdzić również wpraszając się przed decyzją, na jakąś wcześniejszą realizację kandydata i tam zażądać wycięcia próbki bez uprzedzania.
Poza tym trochę się chłopakom (z linkowanej strony) pomieszały parametry i są w sprzeczności z DWU. Lud to kupi  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

Co niby tą kamerą będą teraz sprawdzać? Aby to miało jakiś sens to różnica temperatur powinna wynosić co najmniej 30 stopni. Dla mnie to zwykły chwyt marketingowy .

----------


## krzysiek87

> Co niby tą kamerą będą teraz sprawdzać? Aby to miało jakiś sens to różnica temperatur powinna wynosić co najmniej 30 stopni. Dla mnie to zwykły chwyt marketingowy .


Być może da się sprawdzić, czy piana wszędzie dotarła, albo zbadać, czy grugość materiału jest odpowiednia.
Dam znać, co chcą z tą kamerą robić, jak się dowiem i ich w ogóle wybiorę.

----------


## mat3006

> Ta firma od Pureksa urzekła mnie tym, że powiedzieli, że przyjeżdzają z kamerą termowizyjną w celu sprawdzenia, czy nie ma mostków po pianowaniu.


To kiedy przyjeżdżają? Jedyny sensowny pomiar termowizyjny wymaga ustabilizowanego ostrego mrozu przez kilka dni, bezwietrznej pogody oraz eksploatacji (grzania) wewnątrz. Jak to niby mają zrobić o tej porze roku? Będzie Kolega czekał z zabudową do takich warunków?
A świstak zawija w te sreberka...

----------


## mat3006

> Być może da się sprawdzić, czy piana wszędzie dotarła, albo zbadać, czy grugość materiału jest odpowiednia.
> Dam znać, co chcą z tą kamerą robić, jak się dowiem i ich w ogóle wybiorę.


Robi się coraz ciekawiej... Grubości nie sprawdzą kamerą tylko cieniutką sondą, Nic teraz kamerą nie sprawdzą. Jedyny test który w jakimś sensie pokaże czy izolacja jest szczelna to próba szczelności tzw. blower door test ale nie sądzę żeby to było w ofercie inclusive. 
A świstak...

----------


## mat3006

> Dam znać, co chcą z tą kamerą robić, jak się dowiem i ich w ogóle wybiorę.


To co mieli robić to już zrobili  :smile:  Odróżnili się od zwykłej, nie robiącej w lecie pomiarów termowizyjnych konkurencji. Zostali SPECJALISTAMI  :smile: 
Pozdav
SM

----------


## miloszenko

Jakie są teraz ceny na pianę OK? 

Kraków i okolice, mogę dać kilka zleceń w ciągu pół roku.

----------


## krzysiek87

> A świstak zawija w te sreberka...


Te przytyki to są do mnie, czy masz po prostu taką manię, wtrącania alegorii?




> Jak to niby mają zrobić o tej porze roku?


Nie wiem w ogóle, co oni chcą zrobić, już to napisałem wyżej, jak się dowiem, to dam znać.




> Odróżnili się od zwykłej, nie robiącej w lecie pomiarów termowizyjnych konkurencji.


No i super, jeśli to marketing, to całkiem niezły, zawsze warto sprawdzić, co jest pod nim, o ile coś jest.




> Zostali SPECJALISTAMI


Wkładasz mi słowa w usta, czy to znowu jakaś przypowieść?





> Jakie są teraz ceny na pianę OK? 
> 
> Kraków i okolice, mogę dać kilka zleceń w ciągu pół roku.


Dostaję wyceny między 70 - 110 zł brutto za m2, przy grubości 30cm. Kraków i okolice.

----------


## mat3006

Tak, mam taką manię. Leczę się ale na efekty trzeba będzie poczekać  :smile:  Już pisałem żeby nie brać personalnie, do siebie, niektórych zwrotów. Mam wrażenie, że Kolega jest nadmiernie wyczulony... Muszę zacząć się przyzwyczajać, że niektore powiedzonka powszechne kilkanaście lat temu mogą być teraz nierozpoznawalne.
O SPECJALISTACH to mój osobisty wniosek nt. wielkiej armii dwumiesięcznych mega-fachowców od piany. Jak wcześniej papier tak teraz internet jest cierpliwy i przyjmie wszystko.
Co do cen za 30cm to 110 trochę kosmos. Z kolei 70 mocno pachnie wodzianką. W okolicach 80-85 można znaleźć uczciwą piankę.(SPRAWDZAĆ!)
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## krzysiek87

Kolejna ciekawostka, wykonawca pewnej piany, powiedział do mnie, że dawanie więcej jak 20cm piany, nie ma żadnego sensu i nic kompletnie nie daje.
Dostałem nawet taki wykres, na dowód tego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dostałem nawet taki wykres, na dowód tego.


Pobawiłem się build deskiem. Jak zmieniłem izolację na 5cm EPS od gruntu, 5cm EPS na ściany i 5cm wełny na stropie, to wyszło mi:



Wg tego wykresu już zredukowało mi straty o 89%, czyli bez izolacji byłoby 841kWh/m2/r.
Dając po 20cm na ściany, strop i podłogę powinno wyjść 0,03*841kWh/m2/r=25,23kWh/m2/r

Build Desk twierdzi, że wtedy wyjdzie:



A dołóżmy jeszcze 20cm wełny na strop (ściany i podłoga po 20cm EPS, strop 40cm wełny)



Czyli mamy 2% strat. Czyli z grubsza wykres prawdziwy. Manipulacją jest natomiast podawanie go od zera.

Przeliczmy to na złotówki - dla przykładu 40gr/kWh. Każdy może sobie przeliczyć wg własnej stawki.
Nieocieplony - 841kWh/m2/r*0,4zł/kWh=336,4zł/m2  Kto to bierze pod uwagę, że za każdy m2 domu może zapłacić 336,4zł rocznie?
5cm 92,51*0,4=37zł/m2/r
20cm 24,36*0,4=9,74zł/m2/r
20cm i 40cm na stropie 17,16*0,4=6,86zł/m2/r

*Czyli zmieniając grubość izolacji na stropie z 20 na 40cm zyskujemy 2,88zł/m3/r co przy domu 150m2 daje 432zł oszczędności rocznie.*
I mniejsze nagrzewanie/niższe koszty klimy latem.

----------


## kemot_p

> *Czyli zmieniając grubość izolacji na stropie z 20 na 40cm zyskujemy 2,88zł/m3/r co przy domu 150m2 daje 432zł oszczędności rocznie.*
> I mniejsze nagrzewanie/niższe koszty klimy latem.


Zakładając strop 100 mkw i cenę za piankę 2,75 zł za warstwę 
1 cm na metrze kwadratowym (średnia cena z pięciu ofert  jakie dostałem) wychodzi dodatkowo 5500 zł - zwrot po 13 latach zakładając stałą cenę mediów. Dom buduje się na kilka dekad, więc warto zwiększyć warstwę natrysku ponad to co proponują piankarze.

----------


## krzysiek87

Ale to nie wszystko, nie przekleję całego maila, bo to jednak prywatna korespondencja wykonawcy do mnie, ale sparafrazuję kilka zdań.

1. Lambda to laboratoryjny wynik, nie mający żadnego znaczenia.
2. 10cm piany wystarczy, bo jest szczelna i to jest najważniejsze, ale proponują 20cm, bo prawo budowlane tyle wymaga.
3. Jak jest 10cm, czy 15cm piany, to w domach też jest ciepło.
4. Przez piankę OK nie przemieszcza się powietrze, dlatego nie występuje zjawisko konwekcji.
5. Na Alasce stosuje się 15cm pianki na poddaszu, USA śmieje się z nas, że tak grubo dajemy.

To wszystko w jednej wiadomości.

Wrzucę jeszcze tylko, jako ciekawostkę, jakie są zalecenia ociepleniowe w USA, z podziałem na strefy: https://www.greatdayimprovements.com...lue-chart.aspx , co ciekawe, w rejonie Alaski prawo wymaga na poddaszu ~37cm pianki* (przy ogrzewaniu gazem), ale na ściany zewnętrzne już tylko ~10cm. Ktoś może wie, skąd te 10cm ocieplenia w ścianach? Niezależnie od strefy, dają tyle samo.

* lub innej grubości materiał spełniający zadane wymagania

@Kaizen - dzięki za wyliczenia!

----------


## michcio0711

> Ktoś może wie, skąd te 10cm ocieplenia w ścianach? Niezależnie od strefy, dają tyle samo.


Kwestia głębokości pustki w ścianach szkieletowych, które robione są ze słupków 2x4" a ich faktyczny wymiar to 1,5x3,5" i te 3,5" izolacji to dla większości materiałów izolacyjnych właśnie w okolicach R-13 w imperialnych jednostkach. Z takich słupków jeszcze stosunkowo niedawno budowało się wszędzie bez względu na strefę klimatyczną - na "tubajforze" stoi cała Ameryka.
Aczkolwiek podane przez Ciebie dane są już prawdopodobnie nieaktualne bądź są federalnym minimum i poszczególne stany mają ostrzejsze wymogi. Np. w Illinois na obszarze objętym 5 strefą wymaga się dla ścian R-19 (stąd też od dawna stosuje się już na ściany zewnętrzne słupki 2x6" bądź też technikę R-13+5 czyli 13 między słupkami oraz dodatkowo poszycie izolacyjne R-5).
Przestrzegam natomiast przed sugerowaniem się tymi wartościami jeśli chodzi o kwestie opłacalności - usługi budowlane są tam dużo droższe a za gaz ziemny płaci się 10-15 gr/kWh.
Z ciekawostek to nieciekawe są też wymagania szczelności budynku - obecnie wystarczy, że przez nieszczelności konstrukcji nastąpi <3 wymian/godzinę, jeszcze kilka lat temu było to <7. Cóż...

----------


## mat3006

Konkretne informacje. Thx. Oprócz podanych rozbieżności w przekazie jest też całkowite poróżnienie w zakresie zalecanych i obowiązujących rozwiązań systemu budowania oraz  praktyk architektonicznych. Nie jest, bo nie może być wytyczną doświadczenie przywiezione z US.

----------


## mat3006

Konkretne informacje. Thx. Oprócz podanych rozbieżności w przekazie jest też całkowite poróżnienie w zakresie zalecanych i obowiązujących rozwiązań systemu budowania oraz  praktyk architektonicznych. Nie jest, bo nie może być wytyczną doświadczenie przywiezione z US.

----------


## krzysiek87

> Kwestia głębokości pustki w ścianach szkieletowych (...)


Konkret, dzięki!

----------


## Placeks

Panowie
Znajomy pracujący w branzy dachowej zasugerował mi zastosowanie zamiast piany płytę PIR  - 5 cm pomiędzy krokwie.
Na pewno 5cm to mało (obecnie mam dachowka-łaty-papa-deski-dylatacja-folia-krokwie20cm).

Nie mniej zainteresował mnie tym materiałem.
Czy ktoś z Was stosował płyty PIR ale od środka, podobno są tez płyty GK z warstwą PIR
Zastanawiam się nad szczelnym i ciepłym zaizolowaniem całości.

Opcja 1 
Piana Icyene 20cm (+1cm na krokwi od środka)

Opcja 2
Piana Icyene 23cm po cąłości (daje to 3cm na krokwi)

Opcja 3 (troche moja kombinacja)
Piana 20cm (bez okrywania krokwi) i na to montowana do krokwi płyta PIR z GK (całośc ok 5cm)
-odpada potrzeba montowania folii (jest już w płycie)
-odpada potrzeba montowania haków

Jakie są Wasze spostrzeżenia ?

----------


## guf

witam,
tez kiedys zainteresowalem sie plytami pir i myslalem nawet zeby dac takie 12 centymetrowe miedzy moje 17 cm krokwie(5 cm dylatacji) i na to jeszcze jedna warstwa 10 cm pod krokwie. W mojej budowlanej ignorancji wymyslilem sobie nawet ze na to wrzuce siatke i klej i obede sie bez hakow. nie wiem czy to by dzialalo, moze sie kiedys przekonam. Schemat dachu mam taki sa, jak ty.
Pozniej, czytajac gdzies chyba wpisy kolegi mat, spodobala mi sie opcja tzw. hybrydy, czyli wlasnie pianka OT miedzy krokwie z zachowaniem szczeliny dylatacyjnej(czy nie??), a pod krokwie jeszcze z 10 cm plyty pir, idealnie juz z GK ale to moga byc juz mocne koszta. Ciesze sie ze ktos inny ma podobny pomysl, choc jak wspomnialem, czasami moje plany maja sie nijak do budowlanej rzeczywistosci. Podlacze sie wiec do tematu z zapytaniem czy to ma sens??

----------


## guf

a moze jeszcze inna hybryda??
miedzy krokwie welna a na to pod krokwie plyty pir??

----------


## Stafik73

Witam. Na dniach rozpoczynam montaż sufitu z płyt gipsowo-kartonowych. Później od góry będę chciał ocieplić go pianą natryskową 20-22cm. Poddasze będzie nieużytkowe, dach nie będzie ocieplany. Zastanawiam się czy te 20-22 cm będzie wystarczające. Jaką folię zastosować na regipsy? zwykłą żółtą czy może jakąś aluminiową.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Według mnie taka grubość przegrody jest niewystarczająca. Jeśli chodzi o folię to pod izolację stosuje się folię paroszczelną.

----------


## Stafik73

Czy w takim razie zwiększyć grubość pianki do 25 cm czy może dołożyć wełny np. z 10 cm. Jeżeli dokładać wełnę to lepiej pod czy na pianę.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Najlepiej jak izolacja stropu jest jednorodna. Wtedy zapewniona zostanie jednolity opur dyfuzyjny. Co do wyboru materiału izolacyjnego to musisz sam podjąć decyzję.

----------


## Placeks

> Najlepiej jak izolacja stropu jest jednorodna. Wtedy zapewniona zostanie jednolity opur dyfuzyjny. Co do wyboru materiału izolacyjnego to musisz sam podjąć decyzję.


Czyli sugerujesz żeby hybrydy sobie odpuścić i lecieć tym samym po całości ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Dokładnie.

----------


## Fat_Fabio

Witam,

Wg. projektu, poddasze użytkowe ocieplone mam wełną na skosach do poziomu jętek, a następnie dalej pomiędzy i na jętkach. Część nieużytkowa jest nieocieplona, za wyjątkiem ścian szczytowych docieplonych od wewnątrz styropianem - załączam poniżej wycinek z projektu.

Chciałbym zmienić wełnę na pianę PUR. Dodatkowo, na jętkach od góry zostanie położona płyta OSB, dzięki czemu powstanie stryszek-graciarnia, do przechowywania pudeł, kartonów itp. Czy w takiej sytuacji również należy docieplić od wewnątrz szczyty styro w części nieogrzewanej?

----------


## Favor

Jeśli stryszek będzie bez ocieplenia na połaci to aby wyeliminować możliwość powstania mostka termicznego na  ścianach szczytowych napewno powinieneś wykonać ich izolację. W przypadku gazobetonu nie będzie to raczej znaczący mostek, lecz aby mieć spokojną głowę to 10 cm styro załatwi temat.

----------


## mat3006

> Witam,
> 
> Wg. projektu, poddasze użytkowe ocieplone mam wełną na skosach do poziomu jętek, a następnie dalej pomiędzy i na jętkach. Część nieużytkowa jest nieocieplona, za wyjątkiem ścian szczytowych docieplonych od wewnątrz styropianem - załączam poniżej wycinek z projektu.
> 
> Chciałbym zmienić wełnę na pianę PUR. Dodatkowo, na jętkach od góry zostanie położona płyta OSB, dzięki czemu powstanie stryszek-graciarnia, do przechowywania pudeł, kartonów itp. Czy w takiej sytuacji również należy docieplić od wewnątrz szczyty styro w części nieogrzewanej?


Przy obecnych cenach UCZCIWEJ pianki optymalny jest układ: skosy-22cm, stropik-25cm. Różnie ceny są kalkulowane UCZCIWEJ pianki ale można trafić na wykonawców którzy zwiększenia grubości kalkulują z małą progresją wynikającą głównie z kosztów systemu.
Odradzam w takim układzie stosowanie płyt OSB na podłogę stropika. Znacznie lepsze pod względem dyfuzyjnym będą zaimpregnowane deski np. 1,5". Zadbać o dobre termicznie rozwiązanie klapy dodatkowej nad składaną drabinką. Jest jeszcze wiele szczegółów ale to powiniem wiedzieć wykonawca, o ile nie jest papruchem.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## Placeks

> Odradzam w takim układzie stosowanie płyt OSB na podłogę stropika. Znacznie lepsze pod względem dyfuzyjnym będą zaimpregnowane deski np. 1,5".
> SM


Pytam z czystej ciekawości bo też czeka mnie ten krok
Wszyscy wykonawcy mówili mi że OSB jest ok , (zaznaczam że planuję pianę o bardzo małej absorpcji wody (ICY).

----------


## mat3006

> Pytam z czystej ciekawości bo też czeka mnie ten krok
> Wszyscy wykonawcy mówili mi że OSB jest ok , (zaznaczam że planuję pianę o bardzo małej absorpcji wody (ICY).


Różnica w dyfuzji między deskami, z natury rozszczelnionymi szczelinami a płytą OSB jest co najmniej pięciokrotna. Po prawdzie to będąc w zgodzie z właściwościami materiału należałoby zrobić pod OSB szczelinę a w OSB nawiercić otwory fi 30 w siatce co 20-25 cm. Chyba, że przewidziana jest WM z R. To znacząco zmienia sytuację.
A co do sorbcji wody to dobre podejście do tematu ale nie tylko ICY ma takie parametry. Również PCC.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## Maćq

Witam, to mój pierwszy post na tym forum i mam pytanie. Przeprowadzam właśnie remont swojego domu i będę wykonywał izolację dachu pianką , a konkretnie Sealguard 500 o grubości 20 cm. Izolacja będzie wykonana od murłaty do szczytu dachu, tak jak zaznaczyłem to zielonym kolorem na załączonym obrazku.
I teraz pytanie:czy izolować jeszcze strop pomiędzy piętrem, a niezagospodarowanym (nieogrzewanym) poddaszem - zaznaczone na czerwono.

Wykonawca twierdzi, że nie trzeba, ale wydaje mi się że jednak trzeba, ponieważ w zimie piętro będzie ogrzewane, a poddasze już nie i ciepło będzie "uciekać" do góry.

----------


## plusfoto

Prze de wszystkim ten strop, a jeśli już coś opuścić to skosy nad nim.

----------


## Maćq

W takim razie na ten strop to chyba dam wełnę, bo mogę mieć za śmieszne pieniądze na prawie cały. Myślę, że wtedy powinno być dobrze.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Od czterech lat taki właśnie układ się u mnie sprawdza. Nie zapomnij tylko o paroizolacji.

----------


## WMaciek

Poddasze użytkowe, dach dwuspadowy, z membraną i dachówką cementową 115m2.
Planowana była wełna (0,036) 18cm między krokwie i 15cm pod nimi 
Jeśli zamieniać na pianę to ile jej powinienem dać aby wyszło na to samo? OZC dobrane przez Asolta, pompa ciepła kupiona więc nie może być zimniej niż wg. obliczeń bo pompa nie da rady  :wink:

----------


## stratus84

Musisz dać tyle samo piany o porównywalnym współczynniku np. 0,037. Porównując wełnę i pianę o takim samym współczynniku lambda przenikanie ciepła będzie takie samo. Różnica przejawia się w innych aspektach np: producenci gwarantują, że z wiekiem nie zmienia swoich właściwości izolacyjnych (lambda starzeniowa) , brak mostków termicznych, nie obciąża dachu, bezpieczna dla alergików.

----------


## Robaczywy

Ja postanowiłem, że tego stropu nie ocieplam, przynajmniej póki co i zobaczę jak będzie. w razie potrzeby zawsze można to zrobić później, jeżeli okaże się to potrzebne. Ocieplanie tylko stropu ma też swoje wady. Schody strychowe zwykle sa slabo ocieplone jelsi w ogóle i mamy mostek termiczny, trzeba ocieplac ścianę szczytową od wewnątrz, no i na strych wchodzi mróz, co dla  możliwości przechowywania tego i owego może mieć znaczenie.

Co do grubości piany otwartokomórkowej to, tak jak już było powiedziane uczciwy przelicznik to 1:1 i masz pewność że będzie niegorzej, a pewnie lepiej, bo jest ciągłość izolacji. Natomiast opowieści typu 20cm piany zastąpi 30cm wełny to ściema.

----------


## stratus84

Co do przelicznika wełna-piana 1:1 zgodzę się z przedmówcą. Każdy z materiałów ma swoje wady i zalety, wiadomo.

----------


## mat3006

> Co do przelicznika wełna-piana 1:1 zgodzę się z przedmówcą. Każdy z materiałów ma swoje wady i zalety, wiadomo.


Lambda deklarowana mocno się różni od rzeczywistości. Dotyczy to wybitnie waty.

----------


## Kaizen

> Lambda deklarowana mocno się różni od rzeczywistości. Dotyczy to wybitnie waty.


Dlatego do liczenia używa się obliczeniowej lambdy.

----------


## systimax

Witam,
Odświeżam trochę wątek,może jeszcze ktoś tu zagląda.
Potrzebuję weryfikacji planu związanego z adaptacją i ociepleniem poddasza. Dach czterospadowy/koperta około 150 m2 na wierzchu ocynk z lat'70 co jakiś czas odnawiana (malowania+wymiana gwoździ na farmery) blacha układana "na rąbek". Cały dach odeskowany.  Dach szczelny nie cieknie od 40 lat. Na deski chcę dać 20cm piany.

Czy można dać piankę bezpośrednio na deski nad którymi jest tylko blacha?

Z tego co znalazłem w tym wątku, takie rozwiązanie nie jest dobre. Czy zastosowanie wiatroizolacji w odległosci 3-4cm od deskowania załatwi sprawę? Co lepiej zastosować folię niskoparoprzepuszczalną czy wysokoparoprzepuszczalna? Czy folię kłaść między krokwiami, czy objąć też krokwie.

Czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów robił/zrobił coś takiego i jaki jest tego efekt na dzis?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zastosowałbym folię wysokoparoprzepuszczalną z 5 cm szczeliną wentylacyjną. 
Folię rozciągnołbym na całej połaci dachu łącznie z krokwiami.

----------


## systimax

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Mam wątpliwości co do owinięcia razem z krokwiami, jeśli by doszło do poważniejszego przecieku na krokwi to woda spłynęłaby jak rynienką na murłatę i na ścinę kolankową. Jak wiadomo nie ma możliwości objęcia folią na styku murłata-krokwia. Oczywiście jest to skrajne założenie , ale biorę je pod uwagę. Oczywiście byłoby też mniej pracy z układaniem na całej połaci, niż tylko pomiędzy krokwiami.

Rozmawiałem też z wykonawcą , który zaproponował alternatywne -droższe rozwiązanie, piankę zamkniętokomórkową.

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozmawiałem też z wykonawcą , który zaproponował alternatywne -droższe rozwiązanie, piankę zamkniętokomórkową.


https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...3%B3rkowa-BASF

----------


## Tomaszs131

Z pianą zamkniętokomórkową daj sobie spokój.

----------


## systimax

ZK raczej odpada ze względu na cenę, zostaję przy OK. Pozostaje rozciągać membranę zszywacz, listwy itd.

Czy zagląda tu jeszcze ktoś, kto zrobił takie ocieplenie na dachu w technologii lat 50-90 ?

----------


## Kaizen

> ZK raczej odpada ze względu na cenę, zostaję przy OK. Pozostaje rozciągać membranę zszywacz, listwy itd.


Wydasz ze 2x więcej niż przy wełnie z rolki uzyskując to samo U (jak sam położysz wełnę to ze 3x taniej wyjdzie).
Czemu tak zafiksowałeś się na pianę? Nie bez powodu jest rozwiązaniem tak mało popularnym.

----------


## systimax

Jeśli na ochotnika wniesiesz te 250 paczek wełny na drugie piętro i przy okazji nie zaśmiecisz i nie uszkodzisz drewnianych schodów to zapraszam. I to jeszcze trafisz na taką pogodę,  że nie zaleje Ciebie i wełny przy noszeniu- wyobrażasz sobie syf na parkiecie. Wynosiłem, nie sam 80 arkuszy OSB i wiem co to znaczy. I raczej 3x taniej nie wyjdzie, może ok 2 tys. Jeśli znasz technologię wykonania tamtych lat, to nie masz krokwi co 50 cm, tylko 68,88,78 itd

----------


## Tomaszs131

Panowie nie odbiegajmy od tematu wątku.

----------


## mat3006

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Mam wątpliwości co do owinięcia razem z krokwiami, jeśli by doszło do poważniejszego przecieku na krokwi to woda spłynęłaby jak rynienką na murłatę i na ścinę kolankową. Jak wiadomo nie ma możliwości objęcia folią na styku murłata-krokwia. Oczywiście jest to skrajne założenie , ale biorę je pod uwagę. Oczywiście byłoby też mniej pracy z układaniem na całej połaci, niż tylko pomiędzy krokwiami.
> 
> Rozmawiałem też z wykonawcą , który zaproponował alternatywne -droższe rozwiązanie, piankę zamkniętokomórkową.


Nie wolno! montować membrany "na leniucha" czyli owijając krokwie od dołu. To jeden z gorszych pomysłów. Tylko montaż zszywkami nierdzewne do listewek montowanych do krokwi. Membrana omijająca krokiew od dołu to mnóstwo nieszczelności przy krokwiach oraz korytka magazynujące wodę pod krokwiami przy murłacie.
SM

----------


## systimax

Dzięki za potwierdzenie  moich podejrzeń.
Jeszcze takie pytanie, czy listwy przybić do krokwi i do listew membranę, czy krokwia+membrana+listwa.  I czy to ma jakieś znaczenie.

----------


## Wojtek1995

Również planuje ocieplić poddasze pianą OK, grubość 15-20cm. Firma wyliczyła koszt około 2tys zł, pow. dachu to około35m2.
Dach mam na wiązarach, pełne deskowanie, membrana i blacha na rąbek. Czy jeśli konstrukcja dokładnie przeschnie do maja i piana będzie położona bezpośrednio na odeskowanie powinny być z nią jakieś problemy ? Uważam to za lepsze rozwiązanie niż wełna ponieważ liczy sie dla mnie każdy centymetr poddasza a dodatkowo czas wykonania.
Jakieś porady ? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomek W

> Również planuje ocieplić poddasze pianą OK, grubość 15-20cm. Firma wyliczyła koszt około 2tys zł, pow. dachu to około35m2.
> Dach mam na wiązarach, pełne deskowanie, membrana i blacha na rąbek. Czy jeśli konstrukcja dokładnie przeschnie do maja i piana będzie położona bezpośrednio na odeskowanie powinny być z nią jakieś problemy ? Uważam to za lepsze rozwiązanie niż wełna ponieważ liczy sie dla mnie każdy centymetr poddasza a dodatkowo czas wykonania.
> Jakieś porady ? 
> Pozdrawiam


Piana otwartokomórkowa przepusci parę wodną która zimą docierając do deskowania się wykropli. w konsekwencji deski z czasem ulegną zagrzybieniu które może przenieść się na krokwie.  Dlatego tez zawsze w przypadku pełnego deskowania zalecane jest stosowanie szczelin

----------


## GrzegorzAdamski

Witam
Jako że jest to mój pierwszy post przepraszam za błędy i mało fachowe słownictwo. Mój problem pytanie wygląda następująco: mam dach kopertowy pokryty blachodachówka plus papa i płyty OSB. Chciałem ocieplić to piana  :spam: . Mam pytanie czy muszę robić szczelinę wentylacyjna ?czy polacze je  OSB i piana pur się nie wpłynie na kondycję  więźby?Czy może lepiej zrobić ocieplenie wełna? Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## plusfoto

> Witam
> Jako że jest to mój pierwszy post przepraszam za błędy i mało fachowe słownictwo. Mój problem pytanie wygląda następująco: mam dach kopertowy pokryty blachodachówka plus papa i płyty OSB. Chciałem ocieplić to piana . Mam pytanie czy muszę robić szczelinę wentylacyjna ?czy polacze je  OSB i piana pur się nie wpłynie na kondycję  więźby?Czy może lepiej zrobić ocieplenie wełna? Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź



Co byś nie robił i jak to i tak szczelina w tym układzie jest potrzebna.Czyli patrząc od spodu płyta KG, folia paroizolacyjna, ocieplenie, folia paro przepuszczalna, szczelina, OSB, papa i co tam chcesz na wierzchu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co byś nie robił i jak to i tak szczelina w tym układzie jest potrzebna.Czyli patrząc od spodu płyta KG, folia paroizolacyjna, ocieplenie, folia paro przepuszczalna, szczelina, OSB, papa i co tam chcesz na wierzchu.


Problem jest taki, że idealnie szczelna paroizolacja istnieje, ale w promach kosmicznych. 
Więc para wodna dostanie się do piany OK czy wełny. Teoretycznie powinna ino śmignąć przez membranę - i tak się dzieje, gdy membrana nie osiąga punktu rosy. Ale często osiąga i woda skrapla się na membranie. I mamy zawilgoconą termoizolację pomiędzy dwoma foliami nie przepuszczającymi wody w stanie ciekłym.

Przy pianie nie ma ratunku. Nad wełną można zrobić szczelinę chroniącą przed zetknięciem i nasiąknięciem kroplami wiszącymi na membranie i pozwalającą na odprowadzenie tej wilgoci.


http://fachowydekarz.pl/kondensacja-...niezrozumiale/

----------


## Slawko123

Ale tej pary wodnej to jest tyle, ze ho ho ho ho, zwłaszcza w zimie przy sprawnej wentylacji.
No chyba, że ktoś ustawił gar 50l i cały czas wodę gotuje a wentylacje szczelnie pozatykał.

czasami jak człowiek czyta te niektóre farmazony, to .....  az pisac wiecej nie chce.

----------


## plusfoto

To wyglada na to że mam lepiej jak w NASA bo po 5 latach wszystko suche jak pieprz. :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie również sucho.

----------


## Slawko123

Panowie, to niemożliwe, popatrzcie dokładniej, tam na 1000% LEJE SIĘ Wam woda!!!
Nie macie prawa tam miec sucho! Najlepsi na tym forum Wam tak mówią i fachowydekarz. Oni sie nie mylą.

----------


## Kaizen

> To wyglada na to że mam lepiej jak w NASA bo po 5 latach wszystko suche jak pieprz.


A konkretnie to jaką wilgotność ma piana w okolicach membrany? Czy przekonanie wynika z braku wyraźnych zacieków na ścianach?

Wełna - ale dzięki temu można zajrzeć. Mechanizm ten sam.




> jak to wygladalo u mnie:
> 
> 
> welna jest tylko miedzy krokwiami, brak izolacji jej od wilgoci, wiec to akurat bylo do przewidzenia. teraz wszystko sie stopilo i odparowalo, welna sucha.
> Szron byl tylko w gornej czesci, tak do 0,5-1m od kalenicy, prawd. pomoglo tez moje (za geste) ocieplenie miejsca pod kalenica, co utrudnilo wentylacje pary przez szczyt...



A tu już piana:




> Witam, potrzebuję porady jakiegoś specjalisty od dachów. Mam dom jak na zdjęciu. 
> 
> 
> Przekrój dachu: dachówka ceramiczna, łaty/kontrłaty, membrana dachowa, pianka pur.  W zaznaczonym na zdjęciu miejscu, dziś zauważyłem, że z podbitki kapie i spływa mi po ścianie zewnętrznej. To jest poza obrysem właściwym domu. Po odkręceniu podbitki (wykonanej z blachy perforowanej) widać, że membrana jest mocno skroplona od spodu.


I druga jaskółka

Pewnie, że im lepiej wykonana paroizolacja, tym większe szanse, że to, co przez zimę się skropli i zepsuje lambdę termoizolacji latem odparuje i w całości wydostanie się przez membranę. Ale każde niedociągnjęcie zwiększa ryzyko kumulacji z roku na rok. A wykonawcy średnio się przykładają, delikatnie mówiąc.

----------


## GrzegorzAdamski

> Co byś nie robił i jak to i tak szczelina w tym układzie jest potrzebna.Czyli patrząc od spodu płyta KG, folia paroizolacyjna, ocieplenie, folia paro przepuszczalna, szczelina, OSB, papa i co tam chcesz na wierzchu.


Czyli piana raczej odpada bo ona będzie ściśle dolegać do płyty OSB. A  przy wełnie zawsze jest możliwość luzu. I jak rozwiązać sprawę murłaty , chodzi mi tu o to czy upychać tam wełnę czy też zostawić mama szczelinę ? Dzieki za odpowiedź

----------


## plusfoto

GrzegorzAdamski - Przy pianie też da się to zrobić. Kazein - zaręczam Ci że szczelina w moim domu spełnia swoje zadanie w 100%. Ale zarówno folię paroszczelną jak paroprzepuszczalną kładłem sam.

----------


## Kaizen

> GrzegorzAdamski - Przy pianie też da się to zrobić. Kazein - zaręczam Ci że szczelina w moim domu spełnia swoje zadanie w 100%. Ale zarówno folię paroszczelną jak paroprzepuszczalną kładłem sam.


A pomiary wilgotności piany wrzucisz? Czy to tylko deklaracja wiary w siebie?

----------


## plusfoto

Chcesz zrobić to bierz sprzęt przyjeżdżaj i mierz. Mi wystarczy że po przyłożeniu ręki między deskowanie a folię che ją "urwać"

----------


## Kaizen

> Mi wystarczy że po przyłożeniu ręki między deskowanie a folię che ją "urwać"


I to ma dowodzić, że pod folią sucho?

Swoje tezy popieram dowodami. Od innych oczekuję tego samego.

----------


## swierol

> Piana otwartokomórkowa przepusci parę wodną która zimą docierając do deskowania się wykropli. w konsekwencji deski z czasem ulegną zagrzybieniu które może przenieść się na krokwie.  Dlatego tez zawsze w przypadku pełnego deskowania zalecane jest stosowanie szczelin


Szukano Pana w tym wątku.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...prosze-o-pomoc

----------

